#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-04
<grr> ni hao
<grr> yemharc :: nihao
<grr> 혹시 니눅스에 기본 내장된 hex 에디터가 있나요?
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<yemharc> grr, GHex
<yemharc> GUI GHex, CLI Hexcurse
<grr> 아.. 권한이 없어서 임의로 설치 못하네요..
<grr> 시간날때 대충 도는거라도 하나 만들어야겠네..
<yemharc> 읭....
<yemharc> 회사 서버 아니에요?
<yemharc> 관리자한테 설치해달라고 말해도....
<grr> 싱입인지라..
<yemharc> 업무에 쓸거 아니에요?
<grr> 네, 뭐 다른거 쓰는게 있겠죠 있다가 가서 물어봐야겠네요
<yemharc> grr, vim 설치돼 있어요?
<yemharc> stack, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> vi말고 vim 설치돼 있으면  :%!xxd  라고 입력해봐요
<yemharc> 그럼 hex 모드
<stack> yemharc,안녕하세요
<yemharc> 근데 hex편집기는 아니고 덧붙여서 있는 기능이라 그렇게 쓸만하진 않을거에요
<grr> 파일 헤더 체크 때문에 상위 96바이트만 hex 코드 보면 되는거라...
<grr> 대충 하나 만들어서 쓰구 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 쌀먹으러갈때 물어보려구요
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 그정도 체크면 vim서 해도 될듯?
<grr> vim에서 hex 보이나요?
<yemharc>  :%!xxd   <-입력
<yemharc> 되돌아 갈 때에는 :%!xxd -r
<grr> 컴파일 끝나면 해볼께요 /.\
<grr> 신속하고 빠르고 좋은정보 xie xie
<grr> yemharc :: 감사합니다 잘되네요 ㅋㅋ 나중에 커피라도 한잔 사드릴께요
<yemharc> grr,  ㅇㅅㅇ/
<yemharc> 고기로 밥 한 끼에 별다방 커피 한잔 (끄적끄적)
<grr> yemharc :: 아마 견적이 고기 < 커피 인거 같은데.... (...)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 사실 커피맛은 그냥 달면 된다고 생각해서 개인적 입맛에 맞는건 종이컵에 나오는 다방커피 (...)
<grr> 이디야 커피 맛나더라구요 /.\
<yemharc> 분도님은 건당 100원씩 받았다니
<yemharc> 전 한 10건정도 해주고 커피 기프티콘 받을까나...........-_-
<stack> yemharc,하나 여쭈어 봐도 될까요?
<yemharc> 네
<stack> 두다리건너 아는 사람으로 부터 한국의 게임회사 서버 관리자
<stack> 자리가 있다는 이야기가 있었습니다
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 네, 그래서요?
<stack> 아...죄송 누가 말을 걸어서...
<stack> 아 그래서 대충 이야기는 물어봤는데
<stack> 뭐 게임서버라 그런지 트래픽이나 그런것이 엄청나다고 하더군요
<stack> 거의 24시간 풀로 가동이 되고 뭐 전쟁터라는...
<yemharc> 게임 트래픽은 동접자와 장르에 따라 틀려집니다.
<stack> 아... 죄송 누가 말을 자꾸걸어서...나중에 다시...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 죄송합니다..월요일 아침이라....orz
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아우.............
<yemharc> 이거 확 루팅할수도 없고.............
<stack> 한가지 또 물어봐도 되나요?
<stack> 제 옆에있는 미국인이 한국kt 경력사원에 지원한다고하는데
<stack> 정사원이냐고 물어보네요....제가 찾아보니 정사원이랑 말은 없는것 같은데
<stack> 경력사원 채용의 경우 정사원인가요?
<stack> 정사원이라고 적혀있지 않으니 뭐라고 이야기 해주기가 애매하네요.
<yemharc> 후으;;
<yemharc> stack, 경력직이면 보통 정규직 채용이긴 한데 정규직이건 계약직이건 수습기간은 다 있습니다
<stack> 그렇군요
<stack> 수습기간이 보통 3개월인가요?
<stack> 아..회사마다 다르겠군요
<stack> 옆에서 계속 kt어떻냐고 조용히 물어보네요
<stack> 나도 모르는데 뭐라고 이야기 해줄수도 없고..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> KT는 국내 대기업들 중에서도 근속 기간이 가장 긴 회사입니다
<yemharc> 평균 19.8년이었던걸로 기억하네요
<stack> 단순히 가장 좋은 회사라고 보면 되겠군요..
<yemharc> 근속기간이 길다는건 첫째로 소위 말하는 명예퇴직이 없다는거고
<yemharc> 둘째는 직원들이 느끼는 근무여건이 좋다는거겠죠
<stack> 쉽게말해...좋은회사...ㅋ
<stack> 어떻게 kt는 알았는지...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 들어가기 쉽냐고 물어보네요...
<stack> 제가 누군가랑 채팅 하고 있는거보고 kt 사람이냐고..orz
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> KT에 경력직........인데 정확히 뭘로 들어가는건가요
<stack> 기술직인거 같은데요...
<stack> 미국인인데...외국인 뽑는걸 어떻게 알았는지....
<yemharc> 기술직도 여러가지가 있잖아요
<stack> 근데 확실히 외국인도 뽑나...
<stack> 잠시만요...
<stack> 프로그램이라는데요.
<stack> c
<yemharc> 흐음;;
<yemharc> 경력자에 외국인에 프로그래머...................라;;
<stack> 제가 한국인이니깐 아침부터 계속 귀찮게 하네요
<yemharc> 그냥 외국인[도] 뽑는거 아니에요;;
<stack> 주말에 도대체 누구한테 뭘 들은건지...orz
<stack> 한글도 전혀 모르는 사람인디
<stack> ㅋ
<yemharc> 암만 생각해도 단순(?) 프로그래머 뽑는데 꼭 외국인을 뽑을 이유는 없어보이거든요;;
<stack> 그러고보니 제가 한국에건 알아주는 기업이라고 한 기억은 나는군요.ㅋ
<stack> 제 생각이요!!!!!
<yemharc> 안그래도 널린게 프로그래머인데 (......)
<stack> 그러게요..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 뭐 알아서 하겠죠...뭐
<yemharc> KT정도면 손가락 안에 들어가긴 하죠
<yemharc> IT 쪽에서요 (...)
<stack> 들어가기 힘드나요?
<stack> 제가 한번보니 고졸도 지원은? 가능하던데...ㅋ
<yemharc> IT기업 몸집이 그정도로 커지면 '들어가냐 못가냐'보단 '들어가서 뭘 하냐'가 더 중요해지죠
<stack> 이 친구는 들어가냐 못가냐 인것같은데요..ㅋ
<stack> 그런데 들어가서 뭘 하냐
<stack> 는 자기가 지원한 분야에서 일한다...아닌가요?
<yemharc> 그건 여러가지로 생각할 수 있죠
<stack> 예를 들어서요?
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<stack> bundo,안녕하세요
<bundo> 허이 올만 ^^;
<bundo> ^^;
<yemharc> 회사 직책이랑 업무라는게 정말 딱 정해진 기술직이 아니면 자기 예상을 벗어나는 경우가 꽤 많아요
<yemharc> 저만해도 처음에 안드로이드였다가 서버도 같이 하더니 이제 보안관리자도 할 판이죠
<yemharc> 근데 막상 제 소속은 QA/QC팀이죠
<stack> 즉...잘하면 이것도 저것도 시킨다 이군요...XD
<yemharc> 잘하면......이라는것도 포함됩니다만 사실은 군대서 1111보직을 빈 자리에 대충 때려박고 굴리는거랑 비슷합니다
<stack> 1111이 보병이었던가요?ㅋ
<yemharc> 일단 까라고 시켰더니 그럭저럭 깐다 싶으면 굴리는거죠
<yemharc> 네, 소총수
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흔히 만능보직이라 하죠
<stack> 벌써 10년이...ㅋ
<stack> 좀 어중간한 것도 있네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 이게 규모가 작은 회사는 괜찮아요
<yemharc> 되려 인정받는다, 혹은 중요한 인재다 라는 평가를 받거든요
<stack> 큰 회사의 경우엔요?
<yemharc> 근데 규모가 조금만 큰 회사에 가도 이게 -로 작용해요
<stack> 그만큼 인원이 있지 않나요?
<yemharc> 인원 이전에
<yemharc> 이 사람이 이것도 저것도 그럭저럭 하느 사람이면
<yemharc> 이 일 저 일 끌려다니면서 부려먹혀요
<yemharc> 그거 자체는 그렇다 치는데
<yemharc> 주변의 평가는 '저 사람은 자기 일은 뭐길래 이리저리 돌아다녀' 가 보통이죠
<stack> 음....무능한것 보단 훨씬 나아보이는데요
<yemharc> 그게 재밌는게요
<stack> 일없이 하루종일 멍 때리는것보단 나아보이는데 당사자는 힘들겠네요
<yemharc> 막상 그 팀의 상사 입장에서는 뭐가 어쨌든 자기 자리 붙어 있는 부하랑
<yemharc> 팀을 넘어서 여기저기 불려다니는 직원에 대해서 대우가 틀려요
<yemharc> 제가 지금 그 상황이죠 (웃음)
<stack> 불려다니는 입장이시군요...ㅋ
<yemharc> 보세요.
<yemharc> 전 지금 이사 3명에게서 다이렉트로 일을 받고
<yemharc> 퍼블리싱 업체 3곳과 단독 컨택을 하고 있어요.
<yemharc> 이미 팀을 넘어선 영역까지 손을 대고 있죠
<yemharc> 근데 팀장은 그런 절 보고 "당신 이대로면 내년 연봉협상때 연봉 동결이야. 일좀 해" 라는 소리를 듣죠
<yemharc> 근데 말이죠
<bundo> yemharc 토요일 오프닝 왜 안갔어유 ? ㅎ
<yemharc> 이게 절대 어이없는게 아니라는거에요
<stack> 응?? 뭔가 모순된것 같은데요...일은 많이하는것 처럼보이는데
<yemharc> bundo, 저 어제도 출근했어유 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 무선 마우스 하고 USB 주었다던데..
<yemharc> stack, 자, 저는 A라는 팀 소속이죠
<yemharc> 근데 하는 일은 A-B-C를 하고 있어요
<yemharc> 그럼 제 팀장인 A팀장 입장에서는 이 사람은 자기 책임을 제대로 다 못하는 사람이 되는거죠
<yemharc> 그래서 어중간한게 안좋다는겁니다
<stack> 어중간한건 당연히 안 좋은데.....ABC일을 하고 있는 상황이라면
<stack> 그 만큼 가치는 오르지 않나요?
<yemharc> 저는 회사가 그리 크지 않아서 이사급이라고 해도 한 사무실에 얼굴 맞대고 있는 상황이니 저런 일좀해 같은 말 들어도 별 상관은 없지만요
<yemharc> 대기업 수준으로 가면 뭘 어떻게 구르면서 고생하건 자기 인사고과는 자기 팀장이 씁니다
<yemharc> (웃음)
<stack> 그렇군요
<stack> 아....잔업비 있냐고 또 물어보네요...ㅋ
<stack> 그래서 당연히 한국회사는 잔업비 없다고 말해줬습니다.
<stack> 안주겠죠?..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> KT정도면 줄걸요
<yemharc> 다만 그.............
<yemharc> 삼성같은 잔업비면...............
<yemharc> 총 급여 500 / 본봉 180 / 나머지 잔업,야근,특근수당
<yemharc> 인 곳이 삼성
<yemharc> 퉷........
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 즉 엄청나게 부려먹는다는 말씀이신가요?
<stack> 하긴 lg연구소 다닌는 친구가 갑자기 연락도 안되고
<stack> 싸이도 탈퇴하고
<stack> 2년째 연락이 안됩니다.ㅋㅋ
<stack> 착한애인데 도대체 무슨일이 일어난건지....
<stack> 힘들어서 그만뒀나? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> LG LCD연구소는요
<yemharc> IT업계의 아오지 탄광으로 불립니다
<stack> 푸하하하하
<stack> 조금더 쉽게 설명해주세요...대충 알것 같지만..ㅋ
<yemharc> 들어가서 3년 구르고 건강떄문에 퇴사했더니 통장에 3억이 있더라......가 현실이 되는 곳입니다
<yemharc> 좀 좋게 표현하면 IT업계의 원양어선인데
<yemharc> 대부분 퇴사 이유는 건강인지라 아오지 탄광입죠
<yemharc> 그냥 "불이 꺼지는건 정전일 때 뿐이다" 라는 곳이에요
<yemharc> 음
<stack> 음....
<yemharc> stack, 자세한건 [시사기획 KBS "야근 권하는 사회"] 라는 다큐를 보세요. 오픈영상으로 꽤 많이 있습니다
<stack> 무지하게 힘든곳이라는 말이군요
<stack> 야근 권하는 사회라
<stack> 야근비만 있다면 하죠...
<stack> 지금 회사는 야근비도 없는 상태에서 일을하고 있으니
<yemharc> 저도 원래 야근수당 특근수당 없는 곳이죠
<yemharc> 그나마 이번 6월 한달은 회사 일정이 하도 더러우니 특별히(?) 야근수당 특근수당 챙겨주는 조건으로 이 xx 하는거죠 (한숨)
<stack> 왜 이렇게 착취를 할까요?
<stack> 그럼 도대체 한달에 몇 시간 일한다는 건가요? 300시간? ㅋ
<yemharc> 음............
<yemharc> 그건 저도 자세히는 모르겠는데
<yemharc> 일본서 과로로 사망한 근로자가 144시간의 규정 외 근무를 했죠
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 거기서 절반 만큼만 하는게 평균이라 치면
<yemharc> 한달에 80시간 정도는 야근 및 특근 시간이군요
<yemharc> 사실 돈을 안 받는 경우에는 근 이란 말도 붙이면 안됩니다만
<yemharc> ..........
<stack> 일본에선 하루에 8시간을 근무시간이로 보니
<stack> 주 5일근무로 했을시 평균
<stack> 160시간이 되는데
<stack> 과로로 사망한 사람은 300시간 정도를 일을했다라.......도대체 몇 개월을 300시간을 일을 한건지 궁금하네요....
<yemharc> 잘못 이해하셨습니다............
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 보통 '정규 근무 시간'이라 불리는건 하루 8시간
<yemharc> 그 8시간을 넘어선 이후부터는 근무에 추가 수당을 지급해야 합니다
<stack> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그리고 보통 10시간을 한계선으로 잡고 (중간 점심시간 1시간은 보통 제외. 그래서 총 11시간)
<yemharc> 법적으로 14시간 이상은 금지합니다
<yemharc> 여기서 규정 외 근무라는건
<yemharc> 10시간을 넘어선 뒤부터 계산되는 시간입니다
<stack> 왜 10시간 인가요?
<stack> 8시간이 정규근무시간인데
<stack> 2시간은 어디서 온건지?:
<yemharc> 음........
<yemharc> 보통 말하는게, 10시간 근무에 출/퇴근 1시간을 잡고
<yemharc> 1인당 최소 수면시간 6시간
<yemharc> 그럼 17시간이죠
<yemharc> 5시간이 남는데 거기서 씻고 밥먹고 뭐하고 최소한의 여가시간까지.............
<yemharc> 라는 나름 뭔가 생각해 주는 듯한 결론으로 나온거라고 예전에 얼핏 봤습니다
<stack> [법적]으론 어떻게 되어있나요??ㅋ
<yemharc> 그러니까 [인간으로서 일한다고 말할 수 있는 최대 한계점] 같은거라고 하더군요
<yemharc> 법적으로 저걸로 알고 있어요
<yemharc> 8시간이 규정시간
<stack> 그런데 왜 안주는거야???????? ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 그 이후 근무는 추가수당 제공
<yemharc> 10시간 이상 시킬 경우에는 무조건 법적으로도 인정될 사유가 있어야 하고 (예를 들면 신제품 출시를 앞둬서 회사 재정상 중요한 일이다 등등)
<stack> 왜 근로자들이 서비스 근무를 해줘야 되냐구!!!!!!!!
<yemharc> 뭔 일이 있어도 14시간 이상은 법으로 금지
<stack> 음....
<yemharc> 근데 뭐
<yemharc> 다들 잘 아시다시피 안 지켜집니다
<yemharc> (........)
<stack> 단순히 돈 주기 싫어서..겠죠
<yemharc> 빠져나갈 구멍따위 엄청 많다더군요
<yemharc> 그런거 이전에 마인드가 글렀어요
<stack> 음...근로자 입장에선 8시간만 했다고 집에가면 바로 찍히겠네요
<stack> 이상한 이유 만들어서 권고사직..인가
<yemharc> 그게 더러운겁니다
<yemharc> 보세요
<yemharc> 정규 근무시간 안에 자기 일 다 끝내고 칼퇴근 하는 사람이랑
<yemharc> 근무시간 설렁썰렁 하다 야근하는 사람
<yemharc> 누가 더 인정받을 사람입니까
<stack> 당연히 야근한사람
<stack> 근무시간에 실컷 놀다가
<yemharc> 그런거에요
<stack> 왜 위에 사람들은 그걸 모를까..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 얼마전에 조준씨가 트위터에 좋은 말을 했더군요
<yemharc> 평균 6시간마다 창의적 아이디어가 1개 나온다면 그 두배인 12시간 일했을 때엔 2개가 나올거라 생각하는 CEO 코스플레이어들은 넥타이 풀고 포장마차나 해라"라고요
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 음.....저도 한국에서 일을 안해봐서 모르겠는데....자기 할말 다 하는 사람이나 자기일 다해놓고 칼퇴근 하는 사람들은 왕따 당하겠죠?
<yemharc> 에이.......... 암만 그래도 그렇게 쪼잔한 사람은 없어요
<yemharc> 그냥 퇴사죠
<yemharc> -_-
<stack> 하긴 암수술 한 사람이 도시락싸고 다니는것 보고도 욕하고 그런곳이 한국이니...그것도 선생들이
<stack> 네...퇴사군요...orz
<stack> 퇴사죠의 몇 퍼센트가 진심인가요?ㅋ
<yemharc> 적어도 절반은 됩니다
<stack> 뭐야...그냥 군대처럼 까다면 까는곳이 한국사회....라는건 알고있었습니다.ㅋ
<bundo> yemharc 근데 예밀도 사장해봐요 그럼 조금 생각이 누순해 질꺼에요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> 옘핡님이 근데 왜 밀씨에요?
<hacking_u> jincreator,
<hacking_u> jincreator, 도서관?
<jincreator> 응.
<hacking_u> ㅇㅇ 나도 도서관...
<jincreator> 참, 지난 번 세미나 잘 들었었냐?
<hacking_u> cartes9, yemharc 라는 발음을 옘하르크라고 하면 어려우니까
<hacking_u> 옘
<jincreator> 으...그렇게 자리가 많이 남을 줄 알았으면 나도 갈 걸...
<hacking_u> 이라고 하다가 예밀
<hacking_u> 이라고 되었다고...
<hacking_u> jincreator, 사진보니 자리넉넉했지? ㅋ
<jincreator> T.T
<cartes9> 아.. 예밀이 밀이 되었군요..
<cartes9> 알겠습니다.
<cartes9> ^^
<jincreator> 사실 이건 본인이 설명해주시는 게 좋을 것 같은데 조용하시네요.
<hacking_u> 덕에 나는 Bluetooth Headset 과 4GB 용량의 USB Memorystick을 받았어
<jincreator> 염장죄로 너 밴!
<hacking_u> jincreator, 옵은 받고 하는 이야기인가
<hacking_u> ㅋ
<jincreator> 그래서...개발자대회 뭘로 나가는 게 좋을 것 같냐?
<hacking_u> jincreator, 흠... 글쎄
<imsu> 안녕하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<imsu> jincreator: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jincreator> 지금은 학원 수업이 없겠군요.
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 그렇;;죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 임수님 출근하신거겠죠...
<yemharc> 후우..........
<yemharc> 안녕하세요들 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<hacking_u> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> hacking_u: 제가 출근했다는 착각은 버리시는게 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> imsu, 착각해서 죄송합니다 OTL
<imsu> hacking_u: 뭐 괜찮습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 착각 쯤 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 죄송합니다 OTL orz ...
<hacking_u> OTL orz - .
<yemharc> jincreator, hacking_u 지금처럼 업무과중에 시달리면서 10월까지 SW대회에 낼 프로그램 만들어 낼 수 있을까요 OT
<hacking_u> yemharc, 포기하세요(?)
<jincreator> 네. HelloWorld
<hacking_u> 아니면 목숨걸고 해서 상타면 지금 거기서 탈출하실지도
<yemharc> 상금이 얼만데요
<jincreator> 천만원이요. 단, 혼자 해야되지요.
<jincreator> 요즘 많이 힘드신가 보네요.
<yemharc> 천만............
<yemharc> 그걸로는 탈출 무리군요
<yemharc> 여긴 심해라구요 OTL
<jincreator> 혹시...블랙 회사?
<yemharc> 블랙은 아닌데 업무과중.............
<yemharc> 다이렉트로 업무를 할당하는 이사만 3명
<yemharc> 컨택하는 퍼블리싱 업체 3곳
<yemharc> 이번 인사이동 하면서 사내 서버 통합 관리자 + 보안 관리자
<yemharc> 당장 수요일에는 SKT서 하는 파트너사 보안실무자 교육 들어가고
<yemharc> 다음달에 그거랑 관련된 보안점검 나오고
<yemharc> ............................
<jincreator> ...헐...
<yemharc> 그리고 그거랑 별개로 기존에 하던 QA/QC업무 해야하고
<yemharc> 회사 서버 개발자가 계속 안 구해져서 그 업무도 땜빵 식으로 하고 있고.................
<jincreator> 보너스좀 달라고 하세요.
<yemharc> 그런거보단 휴가..........................
<hacking_u> .....
<yemharc> 저번 정기모임도 이틀만에 집에 들어갔다 간거.............
<jincreator> 그리고 강연
<jincreator> 까지 하시다니...
<yemharc> 덕분에라고 하면 핑계같지만 강연도 초 허접했죠 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> PT 자료도 다 못만든 누구보다는 낫습니다.
<hacking_u> /
<hacking_u> /ban jincreator
<jincreator> ???
<hacking_u> PT 자료가 아예 없었던 누구는 어쩌라고....
<jincreator> 덕분에 명환님의 따사로운 눈빛을 받으며 지내지.
<hacking_u> 따사로운 = Positive
<hacking_u> 따가운 = Negative
<hacking_u> 음 긍정적이군
<bundo> 네이티브는 ?
<yemharc> hacking_u, 이 경우에는 긍정적인 positive보단 확신하고 있는 positive쪽일듯.....
<yemharc> 언젠가 뭍어버릴 것을 확신하는?
<hacking_u> ....!!
<hacking_u> /ban yemharc jincreator
<yemharc> 요새 넥원 얼마 하려나..........
<hacking_u> 공짜요
<hacking_u> 걍공짜
<yemharc> 아니 그냥 기기가 필요해요
<hacking_u> 공짜라고 쓰고 제발 가져가셈이라고 읽죠
<hacking_u> 긍게 약정 하고 의무기간 끝나고 해지하시면...
<hacking_u> http://www.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/view.php?id=phone2&no=234984
<yemharc> 아니........어차피 안에거 다 날리고 분투 깔아서 개인서버 돌릴 (........)
<yemharc> 아.............넷북 팔고 아트릭스+랩독으로 갈아탈까
<yemharc> 은근 끌리네요 저거
<jincreator> 분도님이 사용하시는 갤럭시 S2를 추천합니다! 전화 무시 핑계 기능이 있거든요.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 그런데 진짜 의도치 않게 전화 불통이 되는 수가 있습니다<
<yemharc> 겔2 발매날부터 쓴데다가, 지금 제 상황에 연락 안되면 ...............(폭소)
<hacking_u> ...?
<yemharc> 겔2 회사 테스트폰으로 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 그거 돈주고 쓰겠냐면 전 아니올시다네요
<hacking_u> ...ㅋ
<bundo> 캘투 좋은데....
<yemharc> 성능은 좋아요
<bundo> 단  우분투를 설치해야 성능이 납니다.
<hacking_u> ....!
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 난 전화 왜 안되 하면 ~~ 어 우분투 깔아서 엑티브 엑스가 안되서 전화 기능 안됨 하면 됨
<bundo> 페북으로 연락하면 빠름 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 먼 통화량은 20%나 남고 쩝
<yemharc> 아..........
<yemharc> 눈이 막 감긴다;;
<bundo> yemharc SK  C&C 에서 사람 모집 한당
<bundo> 17일까징 ~ 경력직
<yemharc> 확인은 해 볼게요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://recruit.skcc.co.kr/ehr/online_recruit5/index.jsp  13일 까지군요
<bundo> 지원하면 내가 이야기 해줄께 ~
<yemharc> 근데 전 대기업은 그닥 기대 안해요
<bundo> 그럼 소나 키워도 무방
<bundo> 소는 누가 키우고 = 임수
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 소를 키우는 마음으로 코딩을 합시다!
<bundo> 일단 낫잠 ~ 자고 소여물 주면 됨
<jincreator> 전 밥먹으로 사라졌다 옵니다.
<bundo> 참 내일 상암서 세미나 좋은거 함
<bundo> 우산 준데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 평일인가요 orz
<yemharc> 나 연차가 남았던가...............
<bundo> http://infoadmin.etnews.com/download.php?tmp_name=20110627_usr_608919909&name=SWInsight_WEB.jpg
<bundo> 나는 개발이다
<bundo> 축구 선수를 위한 코딩법
<yemharc> 음..........
<yemharc> 연차 허가가 나오려나..............
<bundo> 내일 저녁 7시엔 코분투 사무실서 리더단회의 하는데
<bundo> 누구 씹는지 궁굼한 사람은 참석해도 됨 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 모레는 안되나요 orz
<bundo> 모래는 소 키워야해요 ...OTL...
<yemharc> 모레는 SKT 교육 갔다가 일찍 끝나면 그대로 집으로 가는데 ㅠㅠ
<grr>  /_\
<bundo> yemharc SKT 에 전화해서 교육 내일 하자고 해요
<yemharc>  /.\
<yemharc> bundo, 우잌ㅋ;;; 될리가 없잖아요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> SKT 파트너사(라 하고 그냥 관계회사라 읽습니다) 전부 다 소집하는거에요
<bundo> 프랜드사한다고 하면서 딜 해봐요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr>  딜 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0101_201107041405087619
<bundo>  잘 안되면 걸프랜드사까지 제안 해보세요
<grr> 으아... 제대로 한건 터졌네요..
<bundo> 슈류탄 깐듯 한데..
<bundo> 강화 길상면 제가 아는 곳이긴 한데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 저 기사는 자세하군요
<bundo> 아까만 해도 자세한 사항은 안나왔는데 KBS 에선
<grr> 아.. 수류탄도 깐거에요? ;;;
<grr> 한동안 군대는 피곤하게 돌아가겠네요..
<grr> 이등병도 아니고 상병이 왜저랬데...
<bundo> 머 이야기로는 폭탄 터지는 소리가 났다고 보도 도 됬었어요
<yemharc> http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0101_201105302107123835
<yemharc> 연관기사(?)로 이런것도 있네요
<yemharc> 역시 군대는 누구 하나 죽어야 바뀌는 곳... (...)
<grr> 상병이면 많이 남아도 8개월 남았을건대 ;;;;
<bundo> 오늘 둘째 아들 생일입니다.
<bundo> 미국 독립 기념일이고
<bundo> 그 영화 톰크루즈 나오는 반전 영화떄문에....
<bundo> 오늘이 미국 독립 기념일임을 알지요
<bundo> 암튼 둘째 아들 15세 됩니다. (형사처벌 가능) ㅎㅎ
<grr>  /.\... 형사처벌...
<grr> 형사처벌 할거면 15살에 술도 좀 팔도록 해줄것이지...
<bundo> 둘째도 만 15세이고 흐흐
<grr> (...)
<hacking_u> ....
<hacking_u> 저는 점심먹으러-
<bundo> 아 오픈스택 하러 가야지 ~~
<bundo> Terras_earth  ㅎㅎ
<stack> 초딩 같네\
<stack> 혹시 rabbitmq에 대해 아시는분 계시는지요?
<yemharc> stack, ActiveMQ 아닌가요?
<stack> 아..AMQP를 사용하는 놈인데
<stack> Advanced Message Queuing Protocol
<stack> 우분투에서 rabbitmq라는 패키지로 사용을 할수가 있습니다...그런데 제가 하고 싶은건
<stack> 클러스터 구성입니다.
<stack> 한대가 다운되도 다른 한대로 아무문제없이 사용할수 있게
<stack> 혹시 사용하신 분이 계신가하구요
<stack> 사용하고 계시거나
<stack> http://www.rabbitmq.com/clustering.html
<stack> 있기는 한데 잘 안되네요.
<hanbin973> 앙. 전교 2등이라니. 음악이 등수에 들어간다니. 망했다 ㄷ
<bluetux> stack, 혹 H/A 하고 클러스터링 하고 해깔리시는거 아니예요? (redhat 에서는 둘을 오며하게 헤까리게 묘사, 사용하지만..)
<hanbin973> rtopt 가 뭔가요 =.=?
<hanbin973> Somebody to love 는 악보가 참.. 그지 같다... 조표가 뭐 이래 많아 =.=
<stack> bluetux, 앗 답변 감사합니다.
<bluetux> stack, 아 잘 모르면서,, 혹시나 하고 드린 이야기예요..
<stack> 음...HA고가용성...즉 클러스터링을 구축해서 가용성을 높인다...가 제 생각인데...아닌가요?
<stack> bluetux,틀려도 상관없으니 왜 그렇게 생각하셨는지 이야기 해주시겠어요?
<stack> 저도 막 시작 단계라
<bluetux> stack, 두개의 서버가 같은 기능을 할수 있는데.. 하나는 active 상태도 운용되다 문제있을때 staby  로 있던 녀석이 active 로 되도록 구성하는걸 H/A 라고 하거든요..
<stack> 아...그런가요? 전 말씀하신것이 클러스터 구성인줄 알고있는데....ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<bluetux> stack, ^^;
<stack> 음...고가용성이란 큰 카테고리안에 클러스터 구성이 있다고 생각합니다만....ㅡ,.ㅡ;;맞나요?ㅋ
<stack> 아무튼 의견 감사합니다......
<stack> 아 그럼 님께서 생각하고 계신 클러스터란 무엇인가요?
<bluetux> stack, 제가 아는 한에서는.. 큰 울타리는 맞지만.. 실지로 구분되는 형태로 표현 되거든요.. 클러스터는 grid 형태를 말하고 h/a 는.. 따로 별개로..
<stack> grid가 뭔가요? ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<bluetux> stack, grid 는 보통 hpc 등에서 여러 노드에서 동시에 계산등을 하는것을... 어쩌구 저쩌구.. 이걸 보통 클러스터라구 한다고 해야 하나..
<stack> 음...즉 한대로 처리대호 될것을 퍼포먼스를 높이기 위해 여러대로 구성해서 처리를하는것이 클러스터....맞는것 같네요...
<yemharc> 클러스터링은 여러대의 컴퓨터를 하나의 컴퓨터처럼 사용하는거고
<yemharc> 그리드는 여러대의 컴퓨터의 '성능만' 가져다 쓰는겁니다
<yemharc> 미묘한 차이에요
<stack> 그럼 HA랑 클러스터링은 미묘한 의미의 차이인가요?
<stack> 고가용성 클러스터링 우리나라 말로는 같은 말 같은데
<yemharc> 그에 관한건 http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/E19823-01/819-4956/auto62/index.html
<yemharc> 여기에 잘 설명된 문서가 있죠
<bluetux> h/a high availability hpc high performance 이차이가 아닐까요..
<yemharc> 음......간단히 말해서
<yemharc> 신뢰성이냐 퍼포먼스냐 어느쪽에 무게를 두고 구성하는가 라고 보시면 되요
<hanbin973> 아오 =.=
<hanbin973> 그렇군. 평범하게 쓰면 상을 주고 그렇지 않게 쓰면 상을 안주는거군. 더러운 영재원 =.=
<yemharc> 영재원은 뭐하는데래요..........
<hanbin973> 영재원은.. 음.. 돈 뜯어 가는곳 =.=
<hanbin973> 거지같은 부산대 영재원 =.= 맨날 하는 말이 꼭 현 정부 같단 말예요.
<hanbin973> 안좋으거만 배워옴 ㅇㅇ... 원장이랑 행정실장이 문제 =.=
<yemharc> _-a... 학원같은건가요
<hanbin973> 아니요. 국가 기관이에요. 그런데 ㅇㅇ
<hanbin973> 학교에 공문 날라오고 그거 시험치는거에요. 뭐가 되었든 시험치면 늘 1등이라 그건 관심없는데 에세이 상안주는건 이해가 좀 안가서 =.=
<yemharc> 흠........
<hanbin973> 여태까지 상 2번 받았는데 제가 생각될때 ' 좀 별로인듯 ' 이러면 상을 주고 이 글 내가 생각해도 대박이다 ㅋㅋ 하면 상안주는거 있죠 =.=
<stack> 신뢰성 HA , 퍼포먼스  클러스터링 인가요?
<yemharc> 둘 다 클러스터링인데
<yemharc> 고가용성 클러스터냐 확장성 클러스터냐로 나뉘는거에요
<yemharc> 전자가 신뢰성 후자가 퍼포먼스
<hanbin973> 아웅;;; 이번 에세이는 진짜 ... 쩔었던거 같은데 왜 상을 안주는거지 =.= ...
<bluetux> stack, 제가 알기론 클러스터 란,, 하나의 구룹핑해서 묶어서 서비스를 하는것을 이야기 해요..
<bluetux> stack, 그렇다보니 h/a 는 보통 2 대로만 묶기 때문에 리눅스 업계(?) 에서 보통 클러스터를 묶는다하면, hpc 와 같이 묶는것이라고 말하고요.. h/a 는 구분을 하기 위해 h/a 로 묶는다고 표현을 하곤 해요.. 제가 볼땐요..
<stack> 음.....헷갈리네요
<stack> 하지만 90퍼센트는 같은 말인것 같네요...미묘하게 차이는 있는것 같지만...
<bluetux> stack, 좀 많이 틀려요..
<bluetux> stack, active/active 로 서비스를 하는것이냐 active/stanby 로 서비스를 하는것이야 하는..
<stack> 추가 설명 부탁드려도 될까요?
<yemharc> 음... H/A는 그런 의미가 아닐텐데요...
<bluetux> yemharc, 일반적으로 h/a 로 묶는다고 표현할때 그렇다는 걸 이야기 한거예요..
<yemharc> 아뇨......애초에 H/A는 묶는다고 표현할만한게 아니잖아요
<bluetux> yemharc, 사전적 정의로 하면 두개가 명확히 분리될수 없지만..
<bluetux> yemharc, 초기에 서비스를 하나 하다가 그게 다운되도 다른 서버가 서비스를 할수 있게 한다고 이야기 해서, 전 h/a 가 혹시 아니냐고 이야기 한거구요..
<yemharc> H/A는 어떤 특정한 시스템의 형태가 아니라 쉽게 말하면 품질 보증같은거에 가깝지 않습니까
<bluetux> yemharc, 지금 이야기 하시는것은 사전적인 뜻을 이야기 하시는것이고요.
<bluetux> yemharc, 제가 이야기 하는것은 리눅스를 h/a 로 구성한다, 또는 hpc , 베어울프처럼 클러스터로 묶을때를 구문해서 이야기 하는거예요..
<bluetux> 클러스터란 개념으로  L4 를 두고 그 아래 아파치서버를 여러대를 두고 서비스를 해도 클러스터로 구성한게 맞지만 , 보편적으로 그걸 리눅스 클러스터를 구성했다고 표현하지 않는것같은 형태를 이야기 한거예요..
<yemharc> 음...
<bluetux> 그래서 제가 실무에서 보통 그렇게 구분해 말한다 했던거구요.. 원론적 정의가 옳든 틀리던간에요..
<yemharc> 네, 이해했습니다
<bluetux> 넹.. ^^;
<hacking_u> jincreator, 돌아왔
<jincreator> ???
<hacking_u> 다고
<jincreator> 아...
<stack> 음....결국 어떻게 된거죠?..ㅡ,.ㅡ;; 누가 말거는 바람에 또...놓쳐버렸네...
<yemharc> stack, 클러스터는 여러대의 시스템을 그룹으로 묶어 하나인것 처럼 돌리는 거고
<yemharc> 그 중에서 H/A는 원론적으로는 데이터 품질 보증같은 개념이지만
<yemharc> 실제 업무에서는 편의상의 구분으로 HPC처럼 묶는 경우를 클러스터라 정의하고 2대 정도만 이용해서 묶는 것을 H/A라 정의한다.
<kenny__> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<kenny__> 혹시 우분투에서 thawte 인증서 업데이트 해보신 분 계신가용??
<stack> 감사합니다...
<yemharc> 진씨
<jincreator> 네?
<yemharc> 아트릭스에 랩독을 붙이고 우분투를 깔면 놋북을 대체할만 할까요
<yemharc> <-요즘 고민중. 넷북이 무겁심
<jincreator> 음...사양이 그리 높은 것도 아니고 삽질하는 데 들어가는 노력 대비 결과도 그저 그럴 것 같은데요.
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐......우분투 설치 자체는 그리 큰 삽질은 아니더라구요
<jincreator> 저도 노트북이 무거워서 고민중...넷북이 무겁다고요!?
<yemharc> 제 쿼티에 깔아보니...............
<yemharc> 네 무거워요 (......)
<yemharc> 어깨가 아파요
<yemharc> (...)
<jincreator> 15.4인치 2.5kg에 육박하는 제 노트북은 그럼 어찌해야 하나요 T.T
<yemharc> 그건 노트북. 제껀 넷북.
<yemharc> (.....................)
<yemharc> 애초에 말이죠. 지금 이녀석 쓰기 전에 쓰던 녀석은 7인치 (....)
<cartes9> http://cartes9.com/wekiweb/wekiweb_stds/home.html
<jincreator> 저도 요즘 노트북때문에 고민중이에요.
<cartes9> yemharc 웹표준 공부시작하고 나서 어연 한달째.., 드디어 뭔가를 만들었습니다;;
<yemharc> cartes9, 사이트가 전체적으로 오른쪽으로 치우쳐 있는데 의도하신거에요?
<jincreator> 처음 살 때부터 크기에 비해 굉장히 저사양이라 요즘 힘들어하는데 CPU, 램, 하드를 교체하면 투자비용 대비 어느 정도 사양이 올라갈 것 같아서요.
<jincreator> 근데 그럴바에는 돈을 더 모아서 기다렸다 새 노트북을 사는 게 낫지 않을까 싶기도 하고...
<cartes9> margin: 0 auto; 줬는데요;
<yemharc> jincreator, 노트북의 가성비는 언제나 새로구매 > 유지보수입니다
<jincreator> cartes9, 슬슬 공부한 결과물이 나오는군요.
<yemharc> 1년만 넘어가도 그래요
<jincreator> 끙...3년째인데...
<cartes9> yemharc 해상도가 어찌되길래?
<yemharc> 1366
<yemharc> 아, 아니구나
<yemharc> 1280요
<jincreator> 15.4인치인 저랑 동급이군요.
<jincreator> 가운데 정렬인데 저 작은 정사각형들이 모인 부분 때문에 오른쪽으로 좀 치우친 것처럼 보이는 것 같아요.
<drake_kr> 아 오늘 감상할 음악 포스팅 안했네..
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 눈물이 앞을 가리는구나
<drake_kr> 앞이 안 보이면 옆을 보세염
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 옆도 안보임 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 근데 왜 눙물이 나나여
<ndsin> 2주간 프로젝트 투입됐는데
<ndsin> 일정이..................... 미친 일정이라 슈퍼맨 되야할듯
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> si인가요..
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 보안이다보니
<ndsin> 모의해킹+시스템 안전진단
<ndsin> 업무인데
<ndsin> 2주만에 79대 하라니 눙물나네여
<drake_kr> crontab으로 돌려버리세요
<ndsin> 하아....
<jincreator> 보통 1대 하는데 얼마나 걸리는데요?
<ndsin> 사실 진단보다는
<ndsin> 보고서 작업이에요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ 인정
<drake_kr> 진단 자체는 그냥 그런가보다
<drake_kr> 근데 문서작업 님히랄
<ndsin> 진단은
<ndsin> 그쪽에서 다 돌려서
<ndsin> 결과 넘겨주기로 했는데
<ndsin> 그 결과보고
<ndsin> 평가 내려서
<ndsin> 보고서 작성해야대는데
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 다른 회사
<drake_kr> 그쵸?
<ndsin> 사람하고 2명이서 2주간 하는건데
<drake_kr> 문서작업 님히랄
<ndsin> 한번도 안해봤대요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> (...)
<ndsin> 온르 미팅하러 갔다왔는데
<ndsin> 오늘 미팅하러 갔다왔는데
<ndsin> 말하는데 자꾸 습니다. 합니다. 하는데
<ndsin> 입사한지 얼마 안된 느낌이......
<drake_kr> 입사(제대)한지 얼마 안된 느낌?
<ndsin> 그런 느낌
<ndsin> 둘다 합쳐서 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 거기다가 해당 업무 해보지도 않았다고 하고 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 다음주 월화수 동원예비군이라고함 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 눙물이
<ndsin> 아.........
<ndsin> 저번에도 14대 5시에 진단 끝냈는데
<ndsin> 보고서를 다음날 오전까지 달라고 해서
<ndsin> 퇴근하고 회사 와서 새벽 4시에 퇴근했던 기억이 얼마전인데 와 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 줫됐네여
<ndsin> 일정을 왤케 이렇게 잡는건지 눙물이 남니다
<ndsin> 이거만을도 빡빡한데
<ndsin> 모의해킹+ 임 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 이행점검이긴하지만
<ndsin> 분명
<ndsin> 이거 어떻게 야근을 해서 완료할텐데
<ndsin> 문제는 그러면 다음에는 더 높은 강도 크리겠죠
<drake_kr> 음 그거 관련해서는 거기 대표한테도 좀 얘기를 했는데..
<drake_kr> 쉬어야 일 제대로 한다고..
<drake_kr> 그건 자기도 알고 그렇게 하고 싶지만 si 들어가면 자기도 그게 안된대요..
<ndsin> 괜찮습니다
<ndsin> 저는 담아두는 스타일이에요
<ndsin> 화산처럼 한번에 터집니다
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> A형이신가
<drake_kr> B형처럼 행동하세요
<ndsin> 트리플A형에서 진화한 nano A형입니다...
<drake_kr> 전 A형이지만
<drake_kr> 음식점에서 음식이 맛없으면 '아이 x발 x나 맛없네' 라고 합니다
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> A형도 훈련하면 가능합니다 그런것
<ndsin> 사실
<ndsin> 돈때무니에여
<ndsin> 돈 더주면
<ndsin> 열심히할텐데
<ndsin> 의욕저하된 상태에서 자꾸 일 마니지니까
<ndsin> 불만이 쌓이네요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 돈때무네
<ndsin> 형도니때무네
<drake_kr> 뭐 사람은 다 똑같죠
<ndsin> 한번에 터트리는거보다
<ndsin> 면담 한번 하는게 나을듯하네요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<ndsin> 문제는
<ndsin> 이 업무를
<ndsin> 다른 사람도 같이 하면 좋은데
<ndsin> 위에서는
<ndsin> 안해왔으니까, 또는 못하니까
<ndsin> 안시킨다는거에요
<ndsin> 그러면서 저는 할줄 아니까 또 저만 시키니
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 대표가 좋아할만 하네요..
<ndsin> 잉?
<ndsin> 대표님이 저 좋아한다고 그랬나요
<ndsin> 대표님하고는 업무적으로 분리되어있어서 같이 일하는 일이 거의 없습니다;
<drake_kr> 음.. 어쨌든 대표고, 그리 큰 기업도 아니니 대표라면 직원들 하나하나 모르게 신경써주는게 있어요
<drake_kr> 그게 없으면 대표 자격 자체가 없는거고..
<ndsin> 일단 대표님이 챙겨주시는건 알고 있습니다 ㅡㅡ;
<ndsin> 그런데 이유를 몰라서 좀 당혹스러울때가 있어요;
<ndsin> 저희팀 직원이 농담조로 "ndsin씨는 대표님이 좋아하잖아요" 라는 말을 하는거보면...........
<drake_kr> 뭐 긴 만남을 가지진 않았지만 아저씨 얘기가 나와서..
<ndsin> 아저씨요?
<drake_kr> ndsin아저씨요
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 왜이러세요
<ndsin> 저 27입니다...
<drake_kr> 20 넘으면 다 아저씨죠
<ndsin> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 예외 : 조채연님
<ndsin> 조채연님 그런데
<drake_kr> 15살에 이미 부장포스
<ndsin> 누구시죠?
<ndsin> 닉네임을 모르겠는데
<drake_kr> 닉이 조채연일건데요
<ndsin> 아 웹에서 활동하시는분이신가봐요
<drake_kr> 네 5월에 정기모임에 한번 왔지요
<drake_kr> 그때 충격을 먹어서 안오는듯..
<ndsin> 15살에 부장포스라니 헐 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 그러니까요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아뇨, 6월달은 기말고사 기간이라 못 온 거에요.
<drake_kr> 근데 그런 친구들이 30대 넘어가면 동안..
<ndsin> 6월달에 저도 가고 싶었는데
<ndsin> 자격증 시험이 있어서 못갔음
<drake_kr> 이번달은 오시죠?
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 7월에는 가능합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 이제 중요한거 다 끝나서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 2분만에 끝나는 발표 합니다
<jincreator> CISSP인가요?
<ndsin> 네
<jincreator> 좋은 결과 있길 기원합니다.
<ndsin> 시험 치고 2시에 나와서 같이 시험 본형과 바로 장충동 족발에 소주 먹었습니다.......................
<drake_kr> 부침개 먹어야지..
<ndsin> 낮술 크리.......
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 어떻게 하나요
<ndsin> 네?
<ndsin> 부침개에 막걸리 드시면 됩니다
<drake_kr> <- 아침부터 술먹는 인간
<ndsin> 몇몇 봤는데 사람이 아니라 그냥 짐x...............같은 느낌이....................
<jincreator> ...음주채팅 금지!
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 저 지금까지 채팅한건 어쩔
<ndsin> 안걸린걸로 해드리겠습니다
<jincreator> 솜방망이 처벌!
<drake_kr> 발표할때 술먹고 해야겠다
<ndsin> 물 대신
<ndsin> 갈증날때 맥주 놓고 하시면 됩니다
<ndsin> 왠지 그럴싸하다 헐....
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 하이네켄 하나 옆에 두고 해야겠다
<ndsin> 제꺼도 좀....
<ndsin> 빨리빨리 나와라 맥북에어
<jincreator> 제것도 좀...<--미성년자
<drake_kr> ?
<ndsin> 진님 대학생 아니신가요
<drake_kr> 이거 좀 거시기하네
<jincreator> 맞아요. 근데 생일이 빨라서...
<drake_kr> 전 일단 술을 중학생때부터 마셨고..
<drake_kr> 고딩때부터 아버지한테 술을 배웠죠..
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 전 제 자식한테도 고등학생때부터 술을 먹일 생각입니다..
<drake_kr> 술은 어른한테 배워야 돼요
<ndsin> 술은 적당히하면 나쁜게 아니라고 정조 트윗봇이 글을 썼더니, 세종대왕 트윗봇이 술은 무조건 나쁘다 라고 하니까 정조가 바로 네 끊겠습니다. 하더군요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 술이 적당히가 되나요?
<drake_kr> 어른하고 같이 마시면 적당히가 되지요..
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 절제가 안되서
<ndsin> 맥주를 좋아합니다
<drake_kr> 근데 분도님하고 마시면
<ndsin> 절제를 안해도 다음날 무리가 없어서요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어른하고 마신다는 생각이 안 들어요
<drake_kr> jincreator :: 술을 일부러 안 하는거죠? 마셔본적은 있죠?
<ndsin> 체질적으로 술을 못먹는 사람 빼고는
<ndsin> 술은 배우기 나름인거 같아요
<drake_kr> 네
<jincreator> 있기는 있죠.
<drake_kr> 즐겨먹진 않지만 마실줄은 아는게 중요하니까요..
<ndsin> 저 기억 나는데
<ndsin> 20살까지 술을 싫어해서
<ndsin> 술자리에서 술 버리는 스킬을 키웠습니다
<ndsin> 마시는 척 하면서
<ndsin> 바닥에 버리곤 했었는데
<drake_kr> 근데 지금 생각해보면 참 아깝다능?
<ndsin> 그때는 술이 참 싫어서 그랬는데 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 아까운 짓이었죠.. 조절을 하면 되는건데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 술자리에서 술 안마시는 정당한 방법..
<drake_kr> 술먹고 피토하면 됩니다..
<drake_kr> 다음부터 권하는사람 한명도 없지요
<jincreator> (...)
<ndsin> 저도 저번에 회사 사람들하고 술먹고 개가 됐더니
<ndsin> 1년간 술을 안권하더군요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 우분투 모임은 참 좋은것 같아요
<drake_kr> 술 안먹어도 아무도 뭐라하지 않잖아요
<ndsin> 그게 좋은거죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그니까 좋은거죠
<drake_kr> 제가 20대 초반에는 어딜가나.. 술을 권하는 사람이 있었죠..
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그때 진짜 술먹기 싫어서 시전한 기술이 있어요
<ndsin> 술 버리기?
<drake_kr> 혀깨물어서 피흘리기
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<drake_kr> 술버리기 따위로 헤쳐나아갈 수 있는 분위기가 아니었죠..
<drake_kr> 입에서 피흘리면서 '아 괜찮습니다 부장님이 주시는거니까 받아야죠' 하면 조낸 무서워해요
<ndsin> ............
<ndsin> 무서워요...........
<drake_kr> 뭐, 짝으로 갖다놓고 마시는 분위기에서 술버리는것도 한계가 있더라고요
<drake_kr> 신입사원이 마음껏 내쳐지는 분위기라면 술 빼는것도 참 거시기하고요..
<ndsin> 아나
<ndsin> 회사에 면접 또 보네요
<ndsin> 짜증이 날려고 하네요
<ndsin> 경력을 뽑지
<ndsin> 왜자꾸 신입을
<drake_kr> 신입을 뽑는건 좋은것 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 가르쳐서 일시키기 싫거든요
<ndsin> 당장 프로젝트 일정 빡빡한데
<drake_kr> 하긴이제 ndsin님 밑으로 들어오는 애기들은 88세대지요?
<ihavnoth> 저흰 5월에 신입 뽑았는데 잘하네요
<ndsin> 뭐 그쯤 되는거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 비트 출신인디
<ndsin> 대리급 2명 나갔는데
<ndsin> 신입 면접보고 있어서 그런지 짜증이 나네요
<ihavnoth> 전 여자로 뽑아달라고했는데 안뽑아주네요
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 사무실 여자 0
<ndsin> 여직원이면 저도 환영
<ihavnoth> 제가 변태도 아니고 기본적으로 성비를 맞추자는 취지에서 말한건데
<ndsin> 이라고 하고 싶지만
<ihavnoth> 저만 이상하게 만들어요
<ndsin> 여직원 싫어요
<ndsin> 일 못함
<ndsin> 편견일순 있겠는데
<ihavnoth> 일은 남자든 여자든 저보다 못해요
<ihavnoth> ...
<ndsin> 노스님보다 잘하면 스카웃해오는거죠.........
<ndsin> 뽑는다기보단........
<ihavnoth> 저희도 올 초에 몇명 나갔는데
<ihavnoth> 여기저기 사람 구해보다가 결국 예전에 같이 다녔던 사람들 연락해서 데려오더라고요
<ihavnoth> 회사가 작아서 입사 지원하는 사람도 별로 없고 하루나오고 안나오고... ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 요즘 인력난 맞죠?
<ihavnoth> (아마 여직원이 없어서...)
<drake_kr> 요즘 인력난이죠
<drake_kr> 88만원 세대가.. 자기들 불쌍하다고들 하지만 자기가 문제인줄은 모르잖아요
<ihavnoth> http://news.sportsseoul.com/read/sports/952807.htm
<ihavnoth> 이쁘네요
<ndsin> 손연재가 더 이쁘다는....
<ihavnoth> ... 그건 그렇죠
<ihavnoth> 테니스계에서도 스타가 한명 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<drake_kr> happy! 만화 재밌게 봤는데..
<ihavnoth> usb 공부하고 있는데 http://free-electrons.com/docs/linux-usb/ 요사이트 쉽게 잘 설명돼있네요
<ihavnoth> 테니스 만화요?
<drake_kr> 네
<ihavnoth> 저도 이번에 11번가에서 만화책샀어요
<ihavnoth> 스포츠는 아니고 "만화로 배우는 시리즈"
<ihavnoth> 일본 사람이 쓴건데 이쁜 레이디가 나와서
<ihavnoth> 푸리에 해석, 미분 적분, 반도체 이런거 설명해줘요
<ihavnoth> 비 전공자가 보기에 정말 좋은 책 같아요
<ihavnoth> 우리나라에서 이런 책 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<ihavnoth> 소녀시대가 나와서 설명해주면 쏙쏙 들어올텐데...
<ndsin> 저녁먹고오겠습니다
<ihavnoth> 잘 다녀오세요
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<drake_kr> ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<RBS> 안녕하세요 드레이크님.ㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 하이용
<imsu> 어 계시군요 ㅋㅋ 쿼리로 ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 전 지금 클라우딩을 잠시 접은 상태에요.
<drake_kr> 저때문이라면 ㅈㅅㅈㅅ
<RBS> 아뇨
<RBS> 그와는 상관없이 공부는 계속했는데요.
<RBS> 전에 썻던 이력서가 어쨋든 통과된게 있어서..면접전에 잠깐 미팅을 했는데 거기서 제가 새로 공부해야할게 있어서요
<RBS> 그거 준비해야함....;;;
<RBS> 리눅스는 명령어는 쪼깨 알겠는데 유닉스는 비슷하다고 듣기는 했는데 생소해서요
<ndsin> 흠
<RBS> 유닉스랑 윈도우 운영체제에 대해서 기초 수준 공부하고 웹쪽 공부하고 지금까지 3개월동안 학원에서 배웠던 모든 보안공부를 다시 복습해야해서요.
<ndsin> 보안공부?
<drake_kr> 사실 유닉스는 리눅스보다 훨씬 쉬워야 하는게 정상입니다..
<RBS> 예. 저  보안학원에 다니고 있었거든요.
<ndsin> 유닉스 vi 어려워여 으헝
<ndsin> 명령어 프린트해서 뽑아서 가지고다녀야할판
<RBS> 전 리눅스도 vi는 안쓰고 vim 썼는데..-ㅅ-;;
<ndsin> vim에 너무 익숙해져버렸음
<RBS> 헉 유닉스는 vim 없나요?
<ndsin> 컴파일하면 되겠지만 다 기본 vi 써요
<drake_kr> solaris는 vim 있을건데요
<RBS> 리눅스보다 쉽다라..그건 다행이네요..
<drake_kr> 에이에이
<drake_kr> 원래는
<drake_kr> 원래는. 이죠 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 어쨋든 서점가서 유닉스, 윈도우, 오라클db책 3권샀더니 9만원넘어감..
<RBS> 클라우딩 한다고 산 책이 4권이니 합치면 20만원 썼네요..2주동안 책값만
<drake_kr> 왜냐하면 유닉스는 기본적으로 상용이기 때문에 기술지원을 해줘야 하는게 정상인데
<drake_kr> 한국은 아는 사람 자체가 별로 없습니다..
<RBS> 원래라면...실제론 다르다는거군요..
<RBS> -ㅁ-;;;;
<RBS> 서버관리자분들이 많이 계실테니..
<RBS> 전 다 알필요없구 명령어정도까지만 알아도 되긴해요.
<RBS> 헌데 그건 제가 용납을 못해서..-ㅅ-;;
<RBS> 보안취약점이 주업무인 회사라..일일히 다 확인해야하는데 실수해서 엉뚱한거 지우면..책임이 너무 커서...
<drake_kr> 농협!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 뭐 당장은 면접을 보러 오라고 할지도 미지수지만..일단은 긍정적으로 생각하고 있어요..
<RBS> 안되면 서버 관리자쪽으로 찾아봐야죠..
<ndsin> 시스템 진단 업무 지원하셨나봐요?
<RBS> 예
<drake_kr> 윈도우 서버 관리자가 정말 없는데..
<RBS> 보안 취약점 진단이요.
<drake_kr> 아히아히아히러니
<ndsin> 아직 학원 다니시는 중이세요?
<RBS> 학원에서 수업은 다끝났어요
<ndsin> 저희 회사도 채용 하던데
<ndsin> 아닌가
<ndsin> 면접은 보던데
<RBS> ?? 어디회사신데요?
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 경기도 군포의 작은 N사입니다
<RBS> 음.모르겠습니다.
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<RBS> N사라고 하면 농협이 떠올라서.ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 그런데
<ndsin> 왜 모의해킹이나 그런 분야가 아니라
<ndsin> 시스템 취약점 진단을 지원하셨어요?
<drake_kr> 아이디도 n군이시군요
<RBS> 처음엔 모의해킹쪽으로 생각하고 학원에 들어갔는데요
<RBS> 중요한게 기질이 안맞더라구요..
<ndsin> 음 시스템 취약점 취약점 진단 말씀하시는게 버퍼오버플로우 그런거 말씀하시는거 아니고
<ndsin> 접근통제 개념 말씀하시는거 맞죠?
<RBS> 음. 저도 정확히 일을 해본게 아니라서 모르겠는데 아시는분 말씀으로는 owasp 에 근거해서 몇십개의 진단항목을
<RBS> 체크하는 방식인거 같아요.
<ndsin> owasp는 웹 모의해킹입니다
<RBS> 예 그에 근거해서 시스템 설정등에
<ndsin> 음
<RBS> 미흡한 부분을 리스트화해서
<RBS> 이를 체크해서 취약점을 진단하는 방식..이라고 들었는데요
<RBS> 근데 오늘 미팅에서 팀장님이 말씀하신거는 그와는 또 다르더군요..
<ndsin> 음
<drake_kr> 해커들이 모이면
<drake_kr> 개판될텐데..
<RBS> 보안 관련 전반적인 업무를 다 수행한데요.
<ndsin> 혹시 실례가 안된다면 오늘 면접본 회사가 어딘지 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<RBS> 면접은아니구 팀장님과 미팅만 했을뿐이에요
<RBS> 엔코딩패스
<RBS> 아실지도 모르겠네요.
<RBS> 보안 바닥이 워낙 좁아서...;;
<ndsin> 저는 잘 모르겠네요
<RBS> 제가 다니는 학원 출신 선배분들이 많은 곳이라 이력서는 다행이 통과된듯해요.
<ndsin> 조만간 면접 보시겠어요
<drake_kr> n군님이 모르시는 회사가 있다니!
<RBS> 처음에 학원 출신이라고 기재안된상태로 보냈다가..
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;
<ndsin> 저희 회사는 워작 소규모라
<imsu> ndsin: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 반갑습니다
<RBS> 연락이 안와서 포기하고 있었는데 학원에서 연락해서 다시 학원출신이라구 이력서 써서 보냈죠..
<drake_kr> n사야 저같은 특이한 케이스만 아는 경우고..
<ndsin> 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 아까 동생녀석 상담해주는데
<imsu> 학원?? 비트컴퓨터 같은 IT 학원인가요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 88세대 애들 형편없다고 하더라고요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜요?
<RBS> 전 kisec 학원에서 공부하고있어요.
<drake_kr> 학원에서 배워온 알량한 기술가지고 뭘 하겠냐고..
<drake_kr> 다시 가르쳐야 되는데 매우 귀찮아 한대요
<RBS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이미 배운걸 왜 또 배우냐고..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어디서 그런 망발을 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 도입부는 비슷할지 몰라도
<drake_kr> 안에 들어가면 완전 틀린데
<imsu> 음 이걸 수학적으로 표현하면 인수분해 할줄 안다고 근의 공식 유도과정 공부 안하는거랑 같습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 난 미적분 안배워서 또 배웠나? ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 아~ 오늘 수업하는데 또 공식 유도과정을 기본 베이스로 한 문제가 몇개 나오더군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아주그냥 수학은 사골이에요;;; 우려먹기 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 저에게 미적분 강의좀 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> -_-
<drake_kr> 뭐임마
<imsu> 어느 님이 말씀하시는 실존 미적분 강의로 명합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 따위의 튜토리얼 수학이 아닌 실존 수학을 강의해 주십시오 ^^
<drake_kr> 뭐 이번 모임 30일에 하겠지?
<imsu> 우분투 오프 모임이요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 실전 웹표준 강의
<imsu> 네 거의 말에 하지 않습니까?? 가물가물하네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 2분만에 끝나는
<drake_kr> 실전 웹표준!
<ndsin> 으헝
<imsu> 저에겐 튜토리얼 웹표준을 설명해 주십시오 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 웹표준은 사실 실버라이트이다 <-
<drake_kr> silver right
<imsu> drake_kr: 저번에 플래쉬말씀해 주시길래 검색해보니 플래쉬는 주로 윈도우에서 작성하고 리눅스에서 확인해 보는 식으로 한다고 보았는데 맞습니까?
<imsu> 헐 실버 라이트 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 글쿠나;; 에이~ 귀찮아 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 맼에서도 할수있지
<imsu> 드라케는 웹표준 튜토리얼 강의를 개설해라 개설해라 개설해라!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> adobe와 리눅스는 매우 안 친한듯..
<imsu> 힝;
<drake_kr> 웹표준이라는게 없는데 뭘 개설해
<drake_kr> 그러니까 웹표준은 없다는게 발표의 핵심
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오예~ 강의 종료~
<imsu> 그럼 다른 강의를 준비 하셔야겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 10초만에 끝났네요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래서 그 이후로
<imsu> 다른 강의는 무엇입니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 브라우저 인디펜던스 페이지 작성법
<drake_kr> firebug 사용법
<drake_kr> ie6 지원방법
<imsu> 음~
<drake_kr> 웹표준이라고들 이야기하는것에 대한 이야기지 뭐
<imsu> 그 제가 웹에 관한 기술적인 부분을 몰라서 그러는데 그 보통 utf-8 이니 cp949 니 이런거 페이지 볼때마다 글자 깨지면 바꿔줘야 하잖아요?? 이런걸 자동으로 바꿔주게 웹을 만들 수 있나요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 그럼 자동으로 안되게 만들어 놓은걸 비표준으로 정의하면 되나? ㅋㅋ 이런걸 정책적으로 밀고 나가면 안되나요?
<imsu> 어떤 놈은 깨지고 막 이래서 승질나던데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 사실 애들이 웹표준이라고 말을 하는건
<drake_kr> mozilla 표준안에 관련된건데
<drake_kr> 구글도 mozilla 표준을 따라가진 않음
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오히려 마이크로소프트 사이트가 따라가는 추세 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 음~ MS 사랑 ~ ㅋ
<drake_kr> 왜이래
<drake_kr> 난 윈도우 이용자임
<hacking_u> 저는... Opera 쓸때마다 오페라만 왕따같아서 슬프던데요
<imsu> 옆에 있는 데탑은 XP + 블로그에서 좀 깨셨던 (visual 6.0) ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 6.0 짱!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 2008 은 물럿거라 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<imsu> 글씨도 간사하게 얇아가지고는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 터보씨짱
<drake_kr> 6.0은 물럿거라
<imsu> drake_kr: 저 엊그제 재밌는 광경을 발견했습니다.
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 자야할 시간이구나
<ndsin> 지옥의 화요일이네요
<ndsin> 화 수 목 금 월 화 수 목 금
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<ndsin> 미친 프로젝트
<drake_kr> 월화수목금금금월화수목금금금월화수목금금일
<ndsin> 부장님이 절 고객사에 팔아넘긴 기간
<hacking_u> 수수수수수수수
<hacking_u> 기분은 금금금금금금금
<drake_kr> 전투체육은 수요일
<imsu> 평소 웹페이지를 blank 로 해놓은 A군;; 친구가 인터넷 쓴다길래 쓰라 해놓고 딴짓 하고 있는데 친구가 다시 A군에게 옵니다... 야~~ 인터넷이 안돼!!
<hacking_u> 아닌가요
<imsu> A군 : 뭔소리야 방금 전까지 잘 되던게;;;
<drake_kr> 야 숫자도 안눌러져
<RBS> ndsin 님은 모의해킹 하시는건가요?
<RBS> 갑자기 문득 생겨난 질문..
<ndsin> 네
<drake_kr> NumLock 을 끄라고..
<RBS> 아하
<imsu> A 군은 모니터를 보고 경악합니다. ~~ 친구는 네이버가 안뜨면 인터넷이 안되는 것이었습니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 의외로 그런 애들 많음
<drake_kr> pc방 운영하는데 '아저씨 여기 네이버 깔려있어요?' 라던가
<drake_kr> '아저씨 여기 숫자키 안눌러져요' 라던가
<ndsin> RBS 서울 북쪽에 사시나요
<imsu> 제 주위에서 발견할줄은 덜덜덜~
<RBS> 예
<imsu> 결국 검색해서 둘이 짜장면 잘 시켜먹었다는 훈훈한 이야기 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 그렇군요
<RBS> 설마 아이피 추적?ㅋㅋ;;
<ndsin> 그냥 물어본거에요...
<RBS> 너무 감이 예리하신데요...;
<ndsin> 북쪽 아니면 남쪽이라 그냥 물어본건데 ㅡㅡ;;
<RBS> 7일에 시큐어코리아가 열리는데
<RBS> 갈까 말까 고민중이에요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 갑자기 그 때 형님이 생각 나더군요 ㅋㅋ 아 접때 이런 얘기를 해주셨지? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 아는게 없는데 가서 보는게 도움이 될지..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 아마 그 얘기 안들었으면 엄청 무시하고 깔봤을 거에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아는게 있건 없건 가면 좋긴 하죠
<imsu> 그냥 잘 넘어가서 짜장면 먹었다는 깊은 감동 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 곱배기 아쉽다;; ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 불짜장 곱배기 먹을까..
<RBS> 음. 지금 사전등록이 되려나..
<ndsin> RBS irc 자주 오시나요?
<imsu> 당황한 친구는 A군이 평소 곱배기를 즐겨 먹는다는 사실을 까먹었습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 저번주 월요일부터는 비교적 들어오는 편이에요.
<drake_kr> imsu :: 수요일에 냉면 먹자고
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 불냉면? ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 사실 처음 방문한날짜도 저번 주 월요일이었구요..헤헤
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<RBS> 그때 클라우딩 이야기 꺼냈다가 드레이크님에게 엄청 혼났음
<ndsin> RBS 면접 잘 보시길 바라구요 혹시 저희 회사 생각 있으시면 연락주세요
<RBS> 군대에서 후임 갈구는거 있죠? 그렇게 갈굼당했어요..
<imsu> drake_kr: 이번 주 수요일에 제가 혹시 약속이 있을지도 모르지만 아마 80%는 없을겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ
<drake_kr> RBS :: 헐
<ndsin> 저는 경기도 군포 NSHC 다닙니다
<RBS> 예..ㅎㅎ 근데 전 ndsin 님이 다니시는 회사를 모르겠어요.
<RBS> 아하
<imsu> drake_kr: 연구실 선배와 식사를 해야하는데 자주 캔슬되서요 ㅋㅋ 박사과정이라 워낙 바쁘신가;; ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 알던 분이 아니시라서 뭐라 말씀 못드리겠는데
<drake_kr> 국내 폰 보안(제대로 된것)에서 약 70% 점유를 하고 있다는데~~ 뭐 그런가보죠
<RBS> 전 엔코딩 패스 안되면 높은 확률로 서버쪽으로 빠질듯 싶어요.
<ndsin> 관련되서 궁금하신 점 있으시면 답변드릴께요
<RBS> 클라우딩 컴퓨팅에 미련이 계속 남아서..
<ndsin> 업계나 업무와 관련된 부분에서
<ndsin> 네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 클라우드 컴퓨팅 하시는 분들 평균 연봉이 7000인데 그게 낮댑니다..
<imsu> 클라우딩이라~ 먹는것도 아니고 cloud 맞나요? 구름? ㅋㅋ 아 솜사탕 먹고 싶다 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> -ㅁ-;;
<drake_kr> 말이돼? ㅡ.ㅡ
<RBS> 굉장하군요...ㅋㅋ;
<RBS> 진작에 뛰어들껄..
<drake_kr> 기본 5년차 개발자 분들이시니 그정도는 받아야죠
<RBS> 뭐 잼있긴 했어요.자바를 몰라서
<drake_kr> 기본적인 경험이 5년이라는 얘기입니다.
<RBS> 정작 제대로 된건 없었지만.ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 그렇겠죠.
<drake_kr> 그리고 5년 전엔 클라우드라는건 비주류였죠
<imsu> 헤헤 기본 5년이란 이제 걸음마라는건가요?
<drake_kr> imsu 우리는
<RBS> 근데 점점 주류로 바뀌고 있으니 개발자는 아니더라도
<drake_kr> 걍 주는거 잘 떠먹으면 되는거여
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 관리자는 많이 필요로 하겠죠..
<imsu> 음;; 어렵군 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 그럼 openStack 프로젝트를 깽판놓으세요 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> ㄷㄷ
<RBS> 어떻게 깽판을??ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 다른 새로운걸로다가 바꾸게요?
<drake_kr> openstack 프로젝트가, 관리방면쪽입니다.
<drake_kr> openstack이 개발되지 않으면 관리자 수요는 늘겠죠
<RBS> 그렇군요....-ㅅ-;;
<ndsin> RBS 저희 회사에서도 시스템 취약점 진단 업무를 하는데 담당 인력이 부족해서 그쪽 업무 담당자를 채용하고자 하는 편이라 꼭 모의해킹이라고 생각 안하셔도 됩니다
<drake_kr> openstack이 개발되고 개선되는동안 클라우드 관리자라는건 개나소나 할수있는걸로 바뀝니다
<RBS> ndsin// 음. 그렇군요. 요즘 보안쪽 인력이 전체적으로 많이 부족한듯하네요..
<ndsin> 네 그렇죠
<RBS> openstack 취약점이나 여럿 찾아봐야겠군요..ㅋ
<ndsin> 그래서 돌아버릴꺼같음 ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 근데 임금은 저렴하다는게 신기한듯..
<ndsin> 그래서 더 돌아버릴꺼 같음 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠..
<RBS> 지금 같이 공부했던 동기는..이력서 자소서 없이 바로 현장 투입해서
<drake_kr> 워낙 공급이 많으니까요..
<RBS> 들어갔어요
<RBS> 그것도 관리 컨설팅쪽으로..
<drake_kr> 하긴 저도 고딩때부터 알바하던 회사에 들어갔었죠..
<RBS> 물론 사수가 다하고 옆에서 배우는거지만..
<ndsin> 경력직 뽑고 싶은데 워낙 사람이 없으니
<ndsin> 신입 뽑는일이 다반사입니다
<drake_kr> 알바했던 신입이면 땡큐죠
<RBS> 어쨋든 지금 들어가서 일하고 있는데 자소서 써야한다구 하더군요..
<ndsin> 알바란게 없음
<ndsin> 이쪽 업무는
<drake_kr> 아니
<RBS> 얼마전에 학원으로 신한은행 관제 자리가 들어왔는데
<drake_kr> 만약 알바란걸 할 수 있는 직장이라면
<RBS> 갈 사람이 없었죠..
<RBS> 초봉 3200...킁..
<drake_kr> 알바였는데 일 잘한다.. 그럼 신입으로 뽑잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제경우 네트워크회사였으니..
<drake_kr> 랜선까는 알바 했었는데..
<ndsin> 음 그런 경우는 많죠
<Ponics_OTL> 흠냐..
<RBS> 모의해킹도 신입이 전체의 90%라고 하더라구요
<ndsin> 부수적인 업무때문에 뽑았는데 마인드 괜찮고 좀만 가르치면 되겠다 싶은 경우 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어려워 어려어!!! ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 하이요..
<drake_kr> P0nics :: 하이용
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 총체적 난관입니다
<imsu> Ponics_OTL: 안녕하세요 좌절님 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 신입을 키워줄 수는 있는데
<Ponics_OTL> 머 요즘 연속 콤보의 좌절 입니다..
<RBS> 저희 학원 출신중에 a3 시큐리티에 다니시는 조정원 선배님 계시는데
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<ndsin> 코인을 더 넣어줘야 합니다...(__)
<RBS> 그분이 학원에 오셔서 선배와의 대화시간을 가졌었거든요.
<ndsin> 네
<drake_kr> 근데 회사에서는 인력이 항상 부족하고..
<RBS> 그때 a3도 신입을 많이 뽑는다고 하시더라구요
<ndsin> A3 지원해보시지 그러셨어요
<RBS> 지금도 인력이 부족한데 워낙 그쪽이 큰회사라 사람을 가리고 있어서..
<ndsin> 지난달에 인력 채용했었는데
<RBS> 전 자격이 안되요..ㅎ
<RBS> 일단 경력도 그렇구 나이도 좀 있어서
<ndsin> 그렇군요
<ndsin> A3나 갈까.......
<ndsin> 쩌ㅃ
<Ponics_OTL> 오.. A3 는 어떠한 회사 인가효 ?
<ndsin> 쩝
<RBS> 3주전쯤인가 학원에서 강사로 4년 하셨던 분이 a3 가셨죠 모의해킹 파트로.
<ndsin> 인력 굴리는 회사입니다...
<RBS> 거기는 완전 서바이벌이라던데요.
<RBS> 딱 공격할 주소 하나 알려주고 그걸 가지고 여럿이서 루트를 따오던 데이터 베이스를 빼오던..
<drake_kr> 좋은 회사인가
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 에이전시 같은 곳이군효.. 전 딴 생각을.. ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 뭔가 하나를 하면 그사람이름으로 기록됨..
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 그래서 매일매일이 특이한 해킹대회를 하는 느낌이라구 하더라구요
<imsu> 오~ 우분투에서도 특수문자가 되는군요!! 오~~ 사랑스러워 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠 페이스북같은식으로 다들 하는군요
<imsu> 야호~
<Ponics_OTL> 서바이벌... ㅎㄷㄷ 하군효...
<RBS> 남들 4~5 개 찾는데 혼자만 하나도 못찾으면
<Ponics_OTL> 역시 고수들의 진검 승부는....
<RBS> 정신적인 스트레스가 장난아니라구 하더라구요
<drake_kr> 나는 7ㅏ수다
<ndsin> 전 못찾으면 없어요 하고 마는데 ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 근데 2~3년만 a3서 모의해킹으로 버티면 우리나라 갑사에서 왠간한 보안쪽으로는 다 간다고 하던데..
<RBS> 키사는 재수없어서 안간다고 함.ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> A3가 이직하기는 좋은 곳이죠
<ndsin> 경력 쌓기에
<RBS> 그런거 같아요.
<ndsin> 그래서 저도 지금 고민중이에요
<RBS> 근데 자기가 알아서 공부해야하는 곳이라 교육도 안보내 준데요.
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ 컨설팅일이 원래 그렇습니다
<ndsin> 교육갈 시간이 없죠
<ndsin> 그리고 A3가 좀 사람 굴리는 편이에요
<RBS> 그게 아니라...들어보니 a3가 보안쪽으로 상당히 큰 회사다 보니..
<ndsin> 규모면에서는 좀 크죠
<RBS> 교육가는게 회사 이미지에 약간 그렇지 않느냐..
<ndsin> 100명 넘으니
<RBS> 그리고 a3에 일하는 사람이 어딜가서 교육을 받겠느냐. 강사도 꺼린다 라고
<ndsin> 그정도는 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 자존심이 엄청나죠...ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ교육간곳 해킹하면 재밌겠다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> a3 일하는 사람들이 간곳은 전부 해킹당한다 ! ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 대신 a3는 교육비로 나갈 돈을 모아서 서버를 하나 구축했다고
<ndsin> 뭔가 환상이 ㅡㅡ;
<RBS> 하더라구요.
<RBS> 이걸로 알아서 뭐든 하라구.
<ndsin> 여기 계신 분들은 거의 다들 서버 한대씩은 굴립니다;
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 제가 어렸을때 하던 이야기가 있군요..
<RBS> cpu 8개짜리 들어가는 서버라고 하던데 잘모르겠네요.
<ndsin> A3에 대한 지나친 환상을 갖고 계신듯하네요;
<drake_kr> '해킹이 애들 장난이야?' 라고 누가 물어보길래 '장난이면 어쩔건데' 라고 대답했습니다
<RBS> 환상이 아니라 들은 이야기에요..;;
<RBS> a3 다니는 분한테서요
<RBS> 가감없이 그대로 이야기하는건데요..ㅅ---;;;
<drake_kr> RBS :: 그럼 다단계 가시면 순순히 돈을 내놓으시겠군요
<ndsin> 지지지난주에도 A3 업무때문에 일주일간 갔었는데
<ndsin> 사람들이 모의해킹 업무에 대한 환상이 좀 있는듯;;
<RBS> 음..환상은 없는데. 어쨋든 저렇게 이야기를 하더라구요.
<ndsin> 어딜가나 잘하는 사람은 잘하고 못하는 사람은 못하기 마련입니다; A3가 예전에는 우수한 인력들이 많았는데
<ndsin> 지금 물으면 글쎄? 입니다
<drake_kr> "환상을 심어줘야 하니까."
<RBS> 스타 마케팅인건가요?ㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> ㅋㅋ 환상을 심어줘야 사람 움직이게 하기 쉽죠.. ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 아니면 상향 평준화..라는건가...
<Ponics_OTL> 너무나 레알로 말하면...
<ndsin> 하향평준화가 많이 된 편이라고 할까요
<Ponics_OTL> 다 도망갈듯..
<RBS> 하향평준화인가요...;;
<ndsin> 몇년전 우수 인력들은 거의 갑으로 다 가고
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 클라우드 개발자 평균 연봉이 7천밖에 안되는데
<drake_kr> 올려야죠
<ndsin> 지금 남아있는 경력 인력이 부족하니까
<ndsin> 신입 많이 뽑는 추세인게
<ndsin> 그것 때문이죠 머
<ndsin> 어쩔수없는 하향 평준화
<RBS> 하긴..조정원 선배님으로부터두
<drake_kr> 근데 신입이라고 딱 델따노믄 돈만 요구하는게 현실
<RBS> 모의해킹하는 사람들 대다수가 2~3년 하고 갑사로 간다고는 듣긴 들었죠..
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / drake_kr 님 께서 평정을 하심이...
<drake_kr> 대다수라는 말에 현혹되지 마세요
<RBS> ???
<RBS> 아 조정원 선배님이 a3에서 모의해킹으로
<drake_kr> 대다수라는 말에 근거가 없으면 -.-
<imsu> 이건 뭔가 ;; 회사 얘기하다가 다단계가 나오고;; 흠;; 퓨전이구나~ 어렵다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<RBS> 5년차인가 그러신 분이에요.
<drake_kr> 특이한 케이스도 그사람한테는 일반적인 경우가 될 수 있는거잖아요
<RBS> a3가 갑사로 많이 갔다는게 조정원 선배님의 말이랑 맥이 같아서..ㅎ
<drake_kr> 연고대생인데 취업준비한다.. 그러면
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 눈에 보이는건 다 연고대생이잖아요
<ndsin> 망했네요
<ndsin> 한시 반 되가네요
<RBS> 으익..ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 으헝
<RBS> 내일 학원가서 솔라리스 공부해야겠넹..
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> sco-unix는요?
<RBS> 조금이라도 보고 잘려구 했는데...
<RBS> 다른 유닉스 운영체제는..
<RBS> 일단 노멀한거부터 갈래요...ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 현업에서 실제로 접하게 되는 경우가
<drake_kr> 오라클 솔라리스라..
<ndsin> AIX하고 HP-UX, 솔라리스 정도인데
<RBS> 솔라리스 보고 윈도우 2008 공부하고 mssql도 공부해야해서..
<drake_kr> 미래를 보면 그닥..
<ndsin> AIX하고는 HP-UX는 cpu가 달라서 직접 서버 구입하지 않는이상 설치 못합니다
<ndsin> 솔라리스는 x86용이 있어서 가능하구요
<RBS> 으익..;
<drake_kr> 오라클이 현재까지 해온걸 보면 Sun의 노선하고 많이 다른데..
<RBS> 명령어도 많이 다른가요?
<ndsin> ls mv cp 이거만 같으면 되지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> n군님 정답!
<RBS> 그럼 다행..ㅋ
<RBS> rm 은 쓸일이 없겠죠..;진단에선..
<drake_kr> 뭔가 조금이라도 다를것 같아서 불안한건 정말 안좋은겁니다.
<RBS> 조금 아는 사람들한테 물어보면
<ndsin> 진단에서는 view하는 경우니까 rm 쓸 일은 디렉토리 만들어서 진단 내용 txt 파일 만들고 지우는 경우에만 쓰죠 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> sco 는 옛날에 써본 기억 밖엔...
<RBS> 리눅스랑 거의 같아 라고만 하더라구요..
<RBS> 같은 건 알겠는데 다른건 뭐냐고 물으면
<RBS> 명령어에서 조금 차이가 있다? 라는데
<RBS> 그럼 책을 사서 봐야겠네 라는 결론이 나와서 책을 삼..
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 그때그때 인터넷에 검색하셔서 보시면 됩니다
<drake_kr> n군님 :: 특히 보안관련 업무에 종사하시는 분들이 변화를 두려워하면 어떻게 되나요
<ndsin> 도태되죠
<RBS> 근데 변화를 하기 때문에 보안 취약점이 발생하는거 같기두 해요..
<drake_kr> 고인물이 썩죠.
<RBS> 어제 ms office 2010 이랑 adobe reader x atom type 취약점이 나왔는데
<ndsin> 저에게 300만 주시면 제 모든걸 전수해드리겠..................
<RBS> dep 랑 aslr bypass..
<drake_kr> 변화하는건 자잘한 취약점이 있을것이고..
<drake_kr> 변화하지 않는건 한방에 훅가는거죠.
<RBS> office 2010 취약점은 치명적인게 대다수의 개인 유저들은 불법 프로그램 사용이라..
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 변화 하고 싶어도 변화할 능력 자체가 안되는 저같은 사람은 어떻게 해야 할까효 ?
<RBS> 업데이트를 안한다는거죠..;
<imsu> Ponics_OTL: 수학강사하시면 됩니다 ~
<RBS> 결국 취약점을 고칠 수 없는 사람이 많다는거..-ㅅ-;;
<imsu> 저처럼 헤헤
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 산에 함 올라가셔서 자연을 함 느끼고 내려오시면 어느정도는 도움이 됩니다.
<Ponics_OTL> RBS: / 어차피 인간이 맹근거라 완벽 할순 없지만.. 역발상을 해보면 그만큼 불법 복제로 사용자가 많타보니 문제점이 드러나는거 아닐까효 ?
<ndsin> Ponics_OTL == 돈주고 고칠사람 고용함니다 == 갑
<drake_kr> n군 :: 천재!
<imsu> drake_kr: 수학과목은 변하지 않아서 좋아요 ㅋㅋ 어차피 그놈이 그놈 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu :: 물리, 화학같은 응용수학도 그러함?
<imsu> 오~ ndsin 님!!! 초천재임 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 제가 을이다보니 ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<RBS> 그런데 그 문제점은 해결방안이 안나와서..결국 무시라는 답밖에 없죠..
<Ponics_OTL> 멀 알아야 변화를 시도 하던 말던 하죠... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;; 에효...
<drake_kr> 개발자는 원래 warning을 무시합니다.
<RBS> 해결방안 이안나오기보단 비용문제..ㅎ;
<ndsin> 워링 원래 나오는거 아니었나요?
<drake_kr> 금연경고딱지가 붙은데서 담배좀 펴줘야 개발자죠
<ndsin> 에이 그런거 나와야 뭔가 안심되는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋ 그 따위 어려운걸 ㅠ.ㅠ;; 모든 물리나 화학이론은 원자 핵에서 나옵니다 그걸 알면 응용따위 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 안나오면 불안해요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 한번에 컴파일 되봐요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 이상하잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> RBS: / 재미 있는건... 사람들이 많이 사용 할수록 제품의 결함을 많이 보완 한다는 것이죠..
<imsu> 실제로 그런지는 모르겠지만 화학 학자는 물리학자에게 무시를 당한다죠 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<RBS> kt가 openstack 이던가..
<RBS> 언젠가 0day 찾으면 러시아나 중국쪽에 팔아야겠군..-ㅅ-
<imsu> 어차피 너희는 순수학문이 아닌 우리 물리학자에게서 나온 지식을 가지고 응용하는 응용학자다 뭐 이런식이라는데 그럴싸하기도 하고;; 그냥 저 재밌으라고 지어낸 얘기같기도 하고 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<RBS> openstack 의 유일한 견제방법?
<ndsin> 으악
<ndsin> 아무튼 너무 늦었네요
<ndsin> 내일 오전에 담당자하고 미팅있는데
<drake_kr> imsu :: 어쨌거나 아직 우린 우리 발밑에 뭐가 있는지 눈으로 확인하지 못하고 있어 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 어서 주무세요
<Ponics_OTL> 나.. 나도 고만 자야 이따가 또 노가다 를 하러 갈듯 합니다..
<RBS> 밤이 깊었슴다..ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> 그럼 다들 즐 잠 하세욤...
<RBS> 즐 잠요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 네 그걸 알면 수학과목 따위 변하지 않습니다;; 라는게 제 요점 ;; 수학은 변하지 않는다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<RBS> 저도 이만 잠을 자고 내일 아침 학원에 가서 공부해야겠어요.
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 학원가도 자습이지만...헤헤
<RBS> 그럼 안녕히. Good night~
<drake_kr> 근데 수학은 기초니까..
<drake_kr> 10진법 역사가 오래됐나?
<drake_kr> 사칙연산 기호는 내가 알기로 1400년대쯤에 정립된거 같던데..
<imsu> 글쎄요 pi 만 보더라도 60 진법이니 이거원 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 10진법 쓰는 우리는 돌대가리 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ndsin> 다들 굿밤
<drake_kr> 지금 우리가 배우는 수학도 기초적인 내용은 알아서 나쁠게 없지만
<drake_kr> 꼭 바뀌지 않을거란 보장은 없잖아
<imsu> drake_kr: 수학은 기초이기는 하나 그 기초를 다들 몰라서 고생하는거 아닌가요? 아직은 사람이 만들어낸 학문이다보니 바뀌는게 당연하지만 제가 말씀드린거는 아직 수학의 기초란 없다입니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 해킹도 마찬가지인듯..
<imsu> 그냥 유식해 보이고 싶어서 지껄이는거.. 웩 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하긴 난 해킹이라기보다는 크래커지..
<imsu> 근본물질(?)이라고 생각하는 원자핵도 제대로 모르는데 무슨 기초가 있겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 과자요? 헤헤
<drake_kr> 바이러스같은걸 만들려고 해도, 돌아가는 구성요소를 알아야 하는거고..
<drake_kr> imsu :: 너 이녀석
<drake_kr> 천잰데?
<imsu> 과자 천재요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 무튼
<imsu> 그냥저냥 제가 느끼는거는 수학이란게 인위적인 학문이고 뭔가 근본적인 학문이 있을것이고 소위 제가 말씀드리는 그 근본적인 학문이란것을 기독교에서는 하느님이라 믿는것이고 주저리주저리;; 그렇습니다;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭘하든 수학을 알면 궁금증이 풀리는게 많음..
<drake_kr> 뭐임 아저씨 개독임?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜 이러십니까? 뻐큐를 날려도 유분수지
<imsu> 반사~! 이번주부터 교회에 나가십시오~! ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59292 we fool you
<imsu> 이게 뭔 내용입니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영어가 딸려서 영 해석이 되아야 말이죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대충 뉘앙스(?)는 이해가 갑니다만 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 맨 밑엔 프롤레타리아 계층
<drake_kr> 그 위엔 귀족
<drake_kr> 그 위엔 군대
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 그 위엔 종교
<drake_kr> we fool you
<drake_kr> 너를 바보로 만들어 주겠다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아씨 모기녀석 엄청 내 피를 좋아하네 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 배가 고프니 카레를 먹어야겠다
<imsu> 쿄쿄~
<imsu> 질문!! ㅎㅎ logo.dat 를 만들어서 로고를 텍스트로 만들었다 하면 이걸 나중에 그래픽적으로 바꾸려면 우찌해야합니까?
<imsu> 질문이 난해하나; 쩝;
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> prtscr
<imsu> 그래픽 언어로 바꾸면서 그래픽 작업을 해야하나요?
<imsu> 아니면 그냥 해도 되나요?ㅋㅋ (뭐 그냥 하면 안될거라는게 제 생각입니다만..)
<drake_kr> 걍 그래픽파일로 캡춰해
<imsu> 터미널에서 그래픽 파일을 볼 수 있습니까?
<drake_kr> 터미널에서 그래픽을 본다고?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 덧셈 계산기에 곱셈이 되냐고 물어보는건가 같은건가요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 게임을 어떤식으로 만드는지 몰라서요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 원하는게 뭐여
<imsu> 텍스트로 게임을 만들죠 예를 들면 베네치아
<drake_kr> 내가 만약
<drake_kr> 테트리스 1.0을 텍스트로 만들었어
<imsu> 그걸 그래픽만 덮어 씌우면 된다고 하셨는데 그걸 우찌 해야 하는지 몰라서요
<imsu> 네
<drake_kr> 그런데 gtk를 배웠으니까 2.0을 그래픽을 추가하려고 하는거야?
<imsu> 뭐 대략 그렇게;;
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 단순히 알고리즘만 따로 띄어다가 하는건가요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 근데 걍 뭐 크게 바꾸는거 없이 갈려고 한다 치면
<drake_kr> gotoyx에 좌표 몇개 더해주면 되는거지
<imsu> 골자인 즉슨;; 텍스트용 게임을 만들고 그 알고리즘 + 그래픽으로 간다
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 터미널은 가변길이 텍스트가 아니니까..
<imsu> 네 그것도 궁금하더라구요
<imsu> 터미널이나 이런건 어느정도 사이즈가 정해져 있는거 같은데;;
<drake_kr> curses 라이브러리에 getwindowsize
<imsu> 이게 어떻게 그래픽으로 바뀐다는거지? 뭐 이런거;; 기초적인 질문입니다 .. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 함수를 이용하면 x와 y가 각각 몇씩인지 알수 있지
<imsu> 네
<drake_kr> 걍 gotoyx에 *8씩 해주면 되잖어
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시 미분이 쉬워 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<imsu> 아직 정확히 curses 라이브러리가 어떻게 동작하는지는 다 보진 못했어요
<imsu> 대략 짐작적으로 아 그런식으로 돌리면 되겠구나 정도? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 강좌 빨리 진행해야겠구나
<imsu> 쌍큐합니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니아니 아저씨는 걍
<drake_kr> 문제제기 - 해결방법 도출 - yemharc님한테 도출된 공식 제공 - 프로그래밍 이런식으로 가는건가?
<imsu> 뭐 그정도라도 잘해 낼지는 모르겠지만 기본적인 알고리즘을 상의 해보는 정도 밖에는 능력이 안될거 같구요
<imsu> 어느정도는 저도 같이 작업을 해야할 것 같고 프로그램도 알아야 할것 같아 검색만 열심히 하고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 베네치아 정도는 혼자 만들어 봐야 뭐가 어떻게 되는지 알것 같아서 내일부터 코딩해 보려구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 야호 내 피빨아 먹던 모기 잡았음 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://wiki.kldp.org/wiki.php/NCURSES-Programming-HOWTO
<imsu> 영문판 해석해논거네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오호! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시 한글이 이해가 빠르군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 캄사 캄사 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://binote.com/104869 이건 업무방해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 완전 태클인데요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 뭐 이런 태클은 제작한사람 입장에서도 뭐라 못할거같은데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 정확한 사실에 근거해서 태클거는거잖아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 말랑말랑한 구름 과자좀 먹고 오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 태클이 제대로 걸렸네요 ㅎㅎ 우리나라 뿐 아니라 그 제작사 국가에서도 그걸 보고 태클을 걸었을 요지가 다분한데요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 어느정도 과학이론이 있는 사람이 아니면 대충 보고 넘겼을 텐데 이사람도 어지간하네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영화에도 수학이 들어가나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 일부러 어지간하게 하는거잖아 저사람은
<imsu> 난감할세;; ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 완전 픽션이 아니라 재난영화같은데만 태클건다고 하더라고
<drake_kr> 하루는 저 블로그 보면서 밤 샜지..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고래로도 태클을 거는 진정한 지식인이네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 근데 무슨 꼭지란 말 쓰고 하는거 보니까
<imsu> 이사람에게 잘못 걸리면 빼도 박도 못하겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 기자라던가 비슷한 직업 가지고 있는 사람인듯..
<drake_kr> ㅅㅂ 영화에도 수학이 들어간다는 걸 알려주는 분이심 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔 빵판 발견 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이사람이 엔지니어의 기초를 가지고 있는 사람으로 인정 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 빵판이란 말을 안쓰네요 왜일까요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 1은 소수가 아니다 ;;; 진리임 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐 그럴싸한 정도가 아니라
<drake_kr> 진짜 오류들이라서 재밌음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이말이 진리인거 같아요
<imsu> 마지막 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 남자 주인공은 기계를 만들고, 조정은 여자 주인공이 한다. 이런 경우를 많이 보는데, 대학교 교수들은 물건의 원리는 잘 개발해 내지만 도무지 직접 다루질 못한다. 연구소의 교수가 농작물 재배법을 만들어 농민들에게 주지만, ê·¸ 농작물 재배법을 농부들이 모르고 농사를 지어도 농작물 소출은 교수들보다 더 많이 얻는다. 반면 실용적인 응용력이 ê°
<imsu> 농작물 재배법을 알고 있는 교수보다 농부들이 더 나은 소출을 얻는다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 의미 심장한거 같긴 한데 뭔가 하나 빠진듯 하기도 한 말 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 좀만 자고 와야겠음
<imsu> 즐 잠 하십시오 ㅋ
<imsu> 잠이 너무 없으셔 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 진짜 좀만 잤음
<imsu> 헐 그게 가능하십니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 잠이 안와
<imsu> 잉??
<imsu> 이 무슨 불면증? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 몰라 ㅋ
<imsu> 간만에 gdb 쓰니 이거 원 명령어 죄다 까먹었네요 ㅋㅋ 그 몇개 되지도 않는거 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시 난 vc 6.0 유저 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 벌써 4시네요 ㅠ.ㅠㅣ
<imsu> 잘 준비 해야겠다 ㅋ
<imsu> ncurses 도 만만하게 볼게 아니네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 전 이만 들어가 보겠습니더 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=23&weekday=tue
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-05
<grr> 안녕하세요
<grr>  /.\
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> 할게없어요 (...)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제 일좀 가져가욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 그건 싫어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 우잌ㅋㅋ
<grr> 팀 배정은 언제나나...
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 하앍...
<grr> 괜히 어제 늦게퇴근하면서 까지
<grr> 다해놓고 가버렸나..
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 내 쿼티에 최적화 분투를 깔면 쌩쌩 돌아갈까...
<grr> 모토쿼티에 우분투 올라가요?
<dmswhd777> 여기가 iRC 군요 ^^
<dmswhd777> 처음 들어와보내요
<yemharc> 안드로이드에 다 올라가요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> dmswhd777, 안녕하세요
<grr> 혹시 설치후에 vnc로 접속해서 보는 방식
<dmswhd777> 마치 맥쓰사 Aim 채팅방 같내요
<grr> 인가요?
<yemharc> http://seowonjung.com/users/seowon/weblog/17df6/UbuntuKo_Rules.html  <- 아직 안 보셨다면 요걸 먼저 읽어주세요 :)
<yemharc> grr, 아뇨, 그냥 분투에요
<dmswhd777> 방금 읽었습니다 ^^
<yemharc> dmswhd777, 넵 ^^
<grr> 분투는 또 뭐하는 물건인지...
<yemharc> grr, 우분투요 ;;
<grr> (...)
<grr> 네이티브로 설치하는 것인가요?
<dmswhd777> 여긴 항상 이렇게 접속자분들이 많으시군요
<yemharc> 많이 줄어든 편이에요
<yemharc> 오후부터 활발(?)해지구요
<grr> 아 채널 공지사항 처음으로 봤습니다. (...)
<dmswhd777> 그렇군요
<yemharc> grr, 그르릉 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어째설까요
<dmswhd777> 다들 어떤이유로 리눅스계열을 접하셨나요 ???
<yemharc> 드레이크님이 끌고(?!)와서 당연히 아실거라.............
<yemharc> 전 95년에 하이텔서 리눅스 동호회로 굴러들어가서 알게됬습니다
<grr> 전 개발하다보니 니눅스로 접하게 되었어요.
<yemharc> 의도하지 않은 접근조우 (...)
<grr> 하지만 리눅스를 쓸줄을 모르죠.. (...)
<dmswhd777> 그렇군요
<dmswhd777> 전... 누군가가 제 컴퓨터 만지는게 싫어서 설치해서 사용중입니다 ^^
<grr> ..!!
<yemharc> 확실히 좋은 면역체계(?)가 되긴 하죠
<dmswhd777> 그렇죠 누군가가 건드리질 않아요 ^^ 좋은 효과를 보고있습니다
<yemharc> 자리 비울때 터미널 하나 열고 쓸데없는거 띄워놓으면(dmesg 등등) 아무도 안 건듭니다
<yemharc> 하지만 grr님이 그래놓으면 "이샛퀴 일은 안하고..."같은 반응이...............(눈물)
<dmswhd777> 아... 저도 터미널 공부좀 해볼겸해서 책을 샀는데 말이죠 다 영어라서 어렵네요
<grr> 중학교때 인터넷 신청할 때 파워니눅스 설치해놓은 상태였었는데, 집에 오니까 설치기사가 윈도를 깔아놨던대요
<yemharc> 서비스 좋군요 (...)
<yemharc> 음........터미널이라
<yemharc> 잠시만요
<dmswhd777> 근데 이번 11.04버전 어떠신가요 ???
<dmswhd777> 최적화가 아직인거 같더라구요
<dmswhd777> 그래서 다시 10.10으로 내려갔습니다
<yemharc> dmswhd777, http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php  여기가 도움이 좀 도실거에요
<dmswhd777> 감사합니다 ^^
<yemharc> 11.04 이제 많이 좋아졌습니다
<yemharc> 안정성을 제외하면 아래 버전에 비해서 많은 부분이 개선된건 사실이에요
<yemharc> 특히 드라이버와 관련된 부분들이 많이 개선됐죠
<dmswhd777> 놋북에서 사용중인데 모니터로 듀얼 출력하면 ... 너무 심하게 프레임저하가 발생하더군요
<dmswhd777> 그래서 11.10버전 나오기전까지는 10.10사용할 생각이에요
<grr> 저희 회사에서 터미널 켜놓고 나가면... (...)
<yemharc> 저희 이사님은 맥 사긴 아깝다고 같이 해킨토시 깔자고 뽐뿌질...............
<dmswhd777> 제가 예전에 매킨토시 사용할때 기억해보면 지금 우분투와 많이 비슷하더군요
<yemharc> 아니 이사님...우리 어차피 스맛폰 개발로 전향중인데 이참에 맥 두대정도만 사자니깐요 orz
<dmswhd777> 그래서 어느정도는 편합니다 윈도우 보다 훨씬이요
<grr> ...
<dmswhd777> 근데 해킨토시 깔면 그이후로 해야할게 너무 많아요
<grr> yemharc :: 설마 정말 mac 없나요..? ;
<grr> 스마트폰 개발이신데....
<yemharc> grr, 지금 1대 있습니다
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> 이게 아직 주력사업은 피처폰이거든요
<yemharc> (....)
<yemharc> 스맛폰쪽은 거의 다 컨버팅이고요
<grr> 아...
<yemharc> 올 하반기부터 스맛폰으로 전향할 계획입니다
<yemharc> 이번에 나가는 게임들이 피처폰 마지막 게임이죠
<dmswhd777> 핸드폰 게임 계발자시군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> grr, 근데 제가 말한 그 과장님이 워낙 굇수분이라
<yemharc> 피처폰 게임인데 스맛폰 버전까지 염두에 두고 개발해 버려서 (........)
<stack> all, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 퀄리티만 놓고 보면 스맛폰 게임인데 피처폰으로도 이식해 준 듯한 느낌이에요 이게............
<dmswhd777> 윗쪽분들은 다 Ctrl + C , V 만 하면 다 되시는줄 아시죠 그게 문제인거 같습니다
<yemharc> stack, 안녕하세요
<stack> 아침부터 질문이 있습니다...
<yemharc> 저희쪽은 CEO가 좀 열린(무책임한?) 분이라 그런건 없어요
<yemharc> 네?
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 이번 주말에 시간 돼요?
<stack> 보통 우분투에서 스왑 사이즈는 메모리의 2배의 용량을 설정하는지요?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 읭 무슨 일이신가요
<stack> 일반적인 리눅스의 경우라고 해야되나...
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 돼요 안 돼요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 토요일은 아버지 뵈러 내려갈 예정입니다;;
<drake_kr> 앗
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 거진 두달만에 내려가는지라...
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> RBS, 안녕하세요
<stack> RBS, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> stack, 일반적이라 하긴 애매하고 용도(서버)와 램 용량에 따라 다릅니다
<yemharc> 일반적으로는 램의 2배 잡으라........라고 하는데
<yemharc> 일반 데탑이면 램 2gb 이상이면 1gb 이하로 잡고
<drake_kr> stack :: 그냥 우분투가 자동으로 잡아주는값 하면 좋습니다
<yemharc> 1gb 이하 램이면 1:1로 잡거나 2배로 잡죠
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 그럼 금요일은 시간낼수 있어요?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 금요일 퇴근 이후부터라면 괜찮아요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 퇴근 6시 30분요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 무슨일 있나요?
<drake_kr> yemharc :: imsu랑 몇명 모아서 3겹 파티 해야죠
<yemharc> drake_kr, 아항 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 금요일 괜찮을까요
<yemharc> 토요일은 저녁까진 내려가야 해서요... 집은 가까워요. (서울서 버스로 1시간)
<stack> 일단데탑 2기가 이상 : 1기가 이하
<drake_kr> 아.
<stack> 일단데탑 1기가 이하 : 1대1 또는 2대
<yemharc> stack, 그게 또 놋북이냐 데탑이냐로 갈려요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> stack, 놋북이면 절전모드를 위해 램보다 높게 잡아야 해요
<stack> 노트북은 패스요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 그래서 일반적으로 사용하는 경우에는 그냥 램보다 2배로 잡으면 만사형통이죠
<stack> 그렇군요...ㅋ
<stack> 서버의 경우도 보통 2배인가요?
<yemharc> 서버는 정말 용도마다 천차만별이에요
<grr> ...
<stack> 음...2배 이상으로 잡는 경우도 있나요?
<yemharc> 속도를 위한 서버라면 소프트웨어 레이드(mdadm) 3묶음으로 구성한 다음
<yemharc> 각 레이드마다 스왑을 둬서 속도를 올리기도 하고
<yemharc> 클러스터 구성을 한다면 각 서버마다 스왑파티션이 아니라 파일을 둬서 클라우드 식으로 공유해서 쓰기도 하고
<grr> 어렵네요..
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 요컨대 서버의 경우에는
<yemharc> 스왑을 만든다면 중요한건 이미 용량이 아니라 억세스 속도가 되는거에요
<grr> 아하!
<yemharc> 얼마나 램에 가까운 속도를 내게 할 것이냐가 포인트죠
<stack> swap이란게 하드디스크등의 보조기억장치를 이용해서 사용가능한 메모리 용량을 늘리는 os 기능으 하나라고 알고있는데
<stack> 만약 하드디스트 용량이 많다면 그냥 무식하게 2배 3배 잡아도 되나요?
<yemharc> stack, 간단히 설명하면 그렇습니다
<yemharc> 네, 아무 상관 없어요
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 단순히 생각하니 쉽네요...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 간단히 생각하세요
<bluetux> 다만 하드 공간이 아까울 뿐이죠..
<stack> 그런데 만약 3배 4배를 잡았다고 했을때 실제로 잡은 용량 다 사용을 하나요?
<yemharc> 시스템에서 CPU가 팬티엄D라고 램 4GB달면 안된다는 법 없잖습니까
<yemharc> stack, 전혀 안합니다 (...)
<yemharc> 개인 시스템 정도에서 막상 스왑 사용량 보면 0 (...)
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 그래서 전 스왑 안주고 512M 파일 만들어서 씁니다
<grr> yemharc :: 제가 잘못알고 있는건지 모르겠는데 SWAP영역은 파티션으로 잡는것 아닌가요?
<yemharc> grr, 윈도 페이징 파일~
<bluetux> 일반저인 서버에 스왑 잡는 용량은 램 1~4 G 일대ㄷ는 2배 4G 이면 같게 4 G 이상이면 절반을 잡습니다.
<grr> 아 페이징 파일과 동일한것이군요...
<yemharc> grr, 간단히 말하면, 리눅스에서는 디바이스도 파일로 취급하죠?
<yemharc> 그거랑 같은거에요. swap이란 디바이스 파일을 만들어서 쓰는거죠
<grr> 예전에 disk druid로 하나하나 파티션으로 잡은 기억이 나서요. 파티션으로 잡으면 사실상 빈공간이 있어도 못쓰니..
<drake_kr> 스왑은 걍 우분투가 정해주는만큼만 잡으면 편하던데..
<grr> 네
<grr> 디바이스도 파일로 취급하죠.
<stack> bluetux, 가장 보편적인 공식?인가요?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 네, 사실 그러면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> grr :: 금요일날 뭐함?
<bluetux> stack,  정답은 아니고요. .보통 그정도로 서버는 잡아요..
<grr> drake_kr :: 토요일 데이트(?) 비스무리한짓함
<bluetux> 용도에 따라 당연히 바뀌고요..
<yemharc> grr, 비슷한거면 캔슬하세요 -_-)a
<bluetux> rdma 나 메모리 db 쓰는 시스템에서는 swap 을 아예 잡지 않는경우도 있고요..
<stack> 하긴 이바닥에 정답으로 쓰이는것은 없겠지만은....가장 보편적인거란거군요...orz
<grr> yemharc :: 여자여자여자여자여자여자
<yemharc> grr, 힘내라 솔로 +_+                                 OTL
<grr> ㅜㅜ..
<bluetux> stack, 그리고 swapness 설정에 따라 스왑을 활용하는 비율이 달라지지.. 메모리가 펑펑 놀아도 그 설정에 따라 스왑으로 돌리게 되곤해요..
<cartes9> 솔로는 웁니다.. ㅠㅠ
<grr> 역시 개발자는 한번 여자를 잡았을때 끝까지 물고 늘어져야 하나봐요..
<bluetux> 즉.. 어떻게 사용하느냐에 따라...  데탑은 그냥 그냥 써도 뭐..
<stack> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 데탑은 스왑을 최대한 줄이고 데이터를 우겨 넣는게 좋습...............
<bluetux> stack, 네.. 자신이 메모리를 많이 먹는 어떤 스타일의 프로그램을 쓰느냐에 따라 달라지니까요..
<drake_kr> 나를 슬프게 하는 사람들 ft. grr
<bluetux> stack, yemharc 저도  yemhar님의 의견에 동의 합니다.. 데탑은 하드가 중요.. 쿨럭..
<bluetux> 메모리 사용량은 쓰는 스타일을 좀더 조절하거나.. 램을 보충(?)
<grr> drake_kr :: 여자 > 여자사람 > 술 >  고기 > 코딩
<stack> 데이터를 우겨넣는다는 말이 무슨 말씀이세요?
<yemharc> stack, .............스왑에 줄 용량보다 야구동영상을 저장할 공간이 훨씬 가치있 (탕!!!)
<bluetux> stack, 스왑을 필요이상 크게 잡을 필요가 없다 정도 네요..
<grr> 그냥 우분투 설치할때 잡아주는대로... (...)
<bluetux> gentoo 를 써서 openoffice  를 컴팔하고 하거나, fontforge 로 폰트를 수정하거나.. 등등 하는 작업 아니면.... 데탑에서 메모리 크게 않써요..
<stack> 만약 현재의 하드에 스왑을 2기가를 줬는데 실제론 거의 사용하고 있지않다면....줄여도 된다!!! 라는 말씀이신가요? 당연한가..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> stack, 네
<yemharc> 스왑은 반드시 필요한 녀석은 아니에요
<stack> 가장 일반적으로 피크시에 스왑을 확인하는 가장 좋은 명령어는 뭐가 있을까요?
<yemharc> 램 1gb라고 컴 안돌아가는거 아닌거랑 같은 이치죠
<drake_kr> 뭐, 요샌 파티션 안 잡아도 파일로 스왑을 잡을수도 있으니..
<yemharc> free -m
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 하시면 스왑 사용량
<yemharc> df -h
<grr> 음.. 요새는 하드 용량이 하두크니까 swap 용량 낭비에 민감할 필요는 실질적으로 없지 않나요?
<yemharc> 하시면 스왑을 포함한 각 파티션의 용량과 사용 퍼센티지
<cartes9> 오오 저는 가상서버호스팅계정에서 실행해봐야겠군요
<yemharc> grr, 전혀 없죠
<grr> yemharc :: 그냥 ubuntu가 알아서 해주는대로 쓰겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 다만 저는 논리 파티션을 좋아하지 않아서(이유없는 편견) 최대한 줄이는 타입인거 뿐이에요
<drake_kr> 뭘 그런걸 신경쓰고그래요
<yemharc> 1024 실린더의 악몽을 절절히 경험했던지라 (먼산)
<cartes9> 저도 논리파티션 별로 않좋아해요
<yemharc> 이정도면 PTSD급.............
<stack> 여러분들의 답변 감사합니다....
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 에이, 저보다 그런(?) 경험은 적을듯 보이는데여
<yemharc> 여튼 결론은 서버 아니면 모르고 살아도 됩니다
<stack> 우리회사 사람들과 일하는것보다 여기서 이야기 하는것이 더 많네요...꾸벅
<yemharc> drake_kr, 드레이크님은 배우다가 그런 시절?이 온거지만 전 시작부터 OTL
<grr> drake_kr :: 명함신청 했어요. 명함 나오면 제일 먼저 드릴께요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오옹
<stack> 모임같은것도 하나요??
<drake_kr> grr :: 명함에 막 뭐 써있는거 아니지? 니이름이랑 회사 CI 정도만 들어간거지?
<yemharc> stack, 매월 마지막 주 토요일에 정기세미나 있습니다
<grr> yemharc, drake_kr :: 궁금한게 있습니다. 연구원 직별은 뭐 실질적으로 나중에 뭐 도음이 되나요?
<grr> drake_kr :: 네 딱 그정도에요
<stack> 그렇군요
<yemharc> grr, 당신이 무슨 일을 했는가......라는 증거물이죠
<drake_kr> 딱 깔끔한 명함이네
<grr> yemharc :: 감사합미다
<drake_kr> 명함에 뭐가 많이 들어가 있으면 웬지 사람이 저렴해보여..
<grr> drake_kr :: 그냥 깔끔하게 앞은 한글 뒷면은 영문으로 된거에요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 분도님 명함이 그런 의미에서 저렴해보입.................
<grr> drake_kr :: 회사 공용양식에 사진만 달렸어요
<yemharc> (GPG키 나열)
<cartes9> 저의 파티션 구성이에요 - http://cartes9.com/misc/mypartition.png
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 명환형님도 -ㅅ-
<grr>  /_\
<cartes9> 엥 Primary로만 잡은줄알았는데, XP가 자동으로 확장파티션안에 논리파티션을 잡아놨네요
<yemharc> 파일시스템            Size  Used Avail Use% 마운트 됨
<yemharc> /dev/sda1              46G  4.8G   39G  11% /
<yemharc> none                  863M  664K  863M   1% /dev
<yemharc> none                  870M  1.1M  869M   1% /dev/shm
<yemharc> none                  870M   96K  870M   1% /var/run
<yemharc> none                  870M     0  870M   0% /var/lock
<yemharc> /dev/sda2             413G  5.2G  387G   2% /home
<drake_kr> 흠 이분들
<drake_kr> 사용량이 많지가 않군
<cartes9> 저랑 옘핡님이여?
<grr> drake_kr님의 하드 데이터는 나중에 박물관으로 가도 될듯해요
<yemharc> 전 시스템 갈아엎은지 얼마 안되놔서 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 후움..
<drake_kr> /dev/sda1              79G   64G   11G  86% /
<yemharc> grr, 사실 하드 데이터보다 서버 하드웨어부터............
<grr> yemharc :: (....)
<drake_kr> 가상머신입니다..
<drake_kr> 80G 잡았는데 지금 후달립니다..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<grr>  /_\...
<yemharc> 요즘 넷북이 무겁다고 느껴져서
<grr> 가상머신안에 소를 한머리 지우세요
<yemharc> 아트릭스로 갈아타볼까 하고 있어요
<drake_kr> 근데 웃긴건
<drake_kr> 저기서 15G 정도가 라이브러리 파일..
<grr>  /.\...
<yemharc> 분명 아무도 모르게 CPAN을 긁어다 놓으신게야
<cartes9> 드레이크님 자체제작 소스코드가 그정도로 많다는 말씀이시죠?
<drake_kr> 넽붘쪽은 그래픽 관련 라이브러리 포함되니 /usr/lib만 20G가 넘습니다..
<yemharc> cartes9, 자체제작 소스코드로 15GB면.................
<drake_kr> 자체제작 이미지소스면 그정도 되네요
<yemharc> 그정도로 타이핑했으면 드레이크님은 지금쯤 손가락 관절이 없을듯;;
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 제가 만든 스크립트로 코드 생성하면 그정도 나오기 쉬운데요..
<yemharc> 자동생성하면 orz........
<drake_kr> 데이터파일을 exe 안에 넣는 방법을 얼마간 생각했는데, 걍 hex로 코드안에 삽입해버리는 방식..
<grr> drake_kr 그렇게 단일 파일을 만들면 용량이 뻥튀기 되긴해도 15G라는 용량은 좀...
<yemharc> 그렇게 과자 먹이기가 시작되죠
<cartes9> C, C++, Java, PHP, JSP, JavaScript
<cartes9> 랑 Objective-C랑 문법이 비슷한가요?
<drake_kr> grr :: 한두개가 아니지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> cartes9 :: 뭐든, 해보세요.
<drake_kr> 뻰찌나 니빠같은거라고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<grr> cartes9 :: 그언어들 전부다 hello world 찍어보세요
<grr> 그냥 도구일뿐
<yemharc> 사실 프로그래밍 문법은 결국 if랑 for일 뿐이죠 (먼산)
<stack> 한가지 또 질문입니다만.....
<grr> 전 개인적으로 $ 라는걸 되게 눈아프게 생각해서 php를 손은 안댔었죠..
<stack> 윈도우에서 가장 일반적으로 사용하는 irc 소프트는 무엇인가요?
<drake_kr> stack :: irssi
<yemharc> 역사와 전통의 mirc
<stack> 일단 2개를 설치해보도록 하겠습니다.
<grr> WEB ?!
<yemharc> 아...........근데 mirc 요즘 유료인거같던데요
<grr> drake_kr :: 하드에 VS 설치할 용량이 안나옴... 단 게임 3개 깔았는디..
<drake_kr> 이런 SSD들
<grr> drake_kr :: 80G sata 하드에요
<stack> 일본 윈도우라 한글은 깨져서 현재 웹으로 사용중
<yemharc> stack, 마소 희대의 역작 applocale을 쓰세요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일윈7이면 한글은 안 깨질테고..
<yemharc> 저 소프트 하나가 수많은 오덕을 구원했습
<drake_kr> xp일 가능성이 농후하니..
<stack> xp거든요
<stack> ㅋ
<stack> 일단 applocale으로 도전
<drake_kr> 오늘 강도님 뵈러 갑니다
<grr>  /_\
<stack> applocale 이거 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 음... 유니코드가 아닌 윈도 시스템에서 다른 locale 프로그램을 정상적(?)으로 구동시켜 주는 녀석입니다
<grr> 프로그램 실행할때 언어 변경을 해준다고 할까...
<grr> 예밀씨 말이 맞아요
<drake_kr> 뭐 사용방법은 블로그같은거 뒤지면 엄청나게 나옵니다..
<stack> 인스톨하고 끝인가요?
<yemharc> 사실 간단하고...
<grr> ex ) 야겜 구동법으로..
<drake_kr> 일단 밥을 좀 먹겠습니다
<cartes9> 아.. 야한겜
<cartes9> 일본어지 않나요?
<cartes9> 번역판들은 해볼만 할텐데 몰르겠네요
<yemharc> 하다보면 다 알아먹습니다 (먼산)
<cartes9> http://cartes9.com/wekiweb/wekiweb_stds/home.html
<cartes9> 제가 이거 보여드렸나요?
<cartes9> ;;
<yemharc> 네
<grr> 혹시 .net 개발하시는분 계신가요? 프레임웍에 대해 몇가지 여쭤보고싶은게 있습니다.
<yemharc> 돈드는 개발툴!!
<grr> 최근 java에서 버그? 라고할까 뭔가르 ㄹ겪어서
<grr> .net 도 그런가해서요
<grr> 자바에서 상황은 이렇습니다.
<yemharc> 자바 VM의 장점은 한곳에서 만든 버그를 다른 플랫폼에도 그대로 퍼트리는 점이죠 (응?!)
<grr> 64비트 윈7 설치 -> x86 jdk 설치 -> 컴파일 -> 실행
<grr> 소스코드가 서버소켓이 들어가는데 accept를 못받더군요
<thickski_> ㅁㄴㅇㄴㅇ
<grr> 32비트 윈7에 x86 jdk를 설치하면 잘되고...
<thickski_> 바
<cartes9> hello thickski_
<grr> 혹시나해서 .net 프레임워크도 32bit 64bit 따지나 싶어서 여쭈어보려한겁니다.
<yemharc> 닷넷은 모르겠고
<yemharc> jdk는 따집니다
<grr> 쩝... 점점 java를 멀리하게 되네요. 한땐 주력으로 했었었는데...
<yemharc> 전 자바 싫어해요
<yemharc> (........<-일단 스맛폰 코드 검증으로 일하는 인간)
<yemharc> 자바는 대소문자 가리는것 때문에 처음 나올때부터 거부감 1000%...
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 역시 일이 되면...
<grr> 전 오히려 그게 편하더라구요
<yemharc> 근데 말이죠
<yemharc> 난 코드검증하는 사람이지 대소문자 검사하는 사람은 아니잖아요 (...)
<grr> 아...
<grr> 그렇네요 -__;
<yemharc> 좀 클래스명이랑 변수명이랑 똑같은 이름에 대소문자만 바꾸지 말라고
<yemharc> (.............)
<grr> (....) 그거 권장 사항인가
<grr> 그럴꺼에요..
<grr> 코딩 권장룰...
<yemharc> 그래서 더 맘에 안들어요
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> 전 되려 하지 말라고 합니다
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 아니 정말
<cartes9> 클래스는 capitalized고 변수는 소문자로 시작하지않나요?
<yemharc> 사람이 코드 구조에 신경을 쓰게 해야지 대소문자 신경쓰게 해야 하냐고요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 관례는 지켜주는게 좋죠
<grr> 제가 시작했을때 따른 관례까
<grr> 클래스는 무조건 대문자로 시작하고
<yemharc> 펄을 관례대로 코딩하면 키보드를 새로 만들어야 할 판인걸요 (...)
<grr> 동작에 관한 문자를 먼저 쓰는거고
<grr> 단어가 연속될 떄 마다 해당 단어의 첫글자는 대문자
<grr> 변수의 경우도 동일하나 소문자로 시작
<grr> class : ActionResult
<grr> 함수도 변수와 동일
<grr> methode : setActionResult
<grr> 하긴 그럼 이렇게 나오는군요..
<yemharc> 네 그게 맞아요
<grr> actionResult = ActionResult.setActionResult(5);
<yemharc> 네
<grr> 역시 사람마다 다른가봐요
<grr> 전 _  언더바와 $  를 보는게 정말 싫거든요 -_-;
<grr> 그래서 자바를 좋아했었죠..
<yemharc> 저는 그래서 하위 호환만 된다면 파이썬을 최고라고 봅니다
<yemharc> (........)
<yemharc> 근데 이놈은 매 버전마다 뱀 허물벗듯 해대서...................
<grr> ....
<yemharc> 그래서 최근에는 루비나 하스켈을 좋아해볼까 하고 있는데
<yemharc> 비주류 언어의 슬픔.................
<grr> 루비는 완전 객체! 라고 막 그러더니
<cartes9> C++을 좋아하세요
<grr> 결국 비주류..
<grr> 루비온 레일즈로 웹계발 꾿꾿이 하시던분이 있던데...
<drake_kr> 아니 니빠보다 뻰찌가 좋다고 스트립퍼 무시하는건 뭐임
<cartes9> 흐음..
<yemharc> 그게 각 언어마다 비꼬는 말이 있는데
<cartes9> 언어 모르고 뭐 만들기는 또 뭐하잖아요
<yemharc> 파이썬 : 세상은 탭(tab)이야
<yemharc> 루비 : 세상은 붕어빵이야!
<yemharc> 하스켈 : 세상은 함수야!
<grr> cartes9 :: 언어를 알고 뭘 만드는게 아니라  뭘 만들기 위해 적절한 해당언어를 쓰는게 맞지 않을까요?
<yemharc> C : 누가 뭐래도 포인터가 갑이지라!
<grr> 포인터가 갑이지라!
<yemharc> JAVA : 우린 어디서든 다 돌아가거덩!
<cartes9> 그럼 게임을 만들기위해서는 제가보기엔 Flash ActionScript가 좋은 선택인것 같아요
<yemharc> perl : 데이터만 잘 다루면 되지 뭘!
<yemharc> cartes9, 그럼 실행속도가 문제가 되죠
<cartes9> 그냥 아케이드게임정도 만드는거요;;;aa
<cartes9> 비주얼드
<cartes9> 라던지aa
<cartes9> 플래시가 좋지않을까요
<yemharc> 간단한 게임이면 플래시도 좋은 선택이죠
<cartes9> 아 저는 딱히 만들고싶은게 없이 계속
<yemharc> 따로 클라이언트 만들 필요도 없고
<cartes9> 언어만 공부하는지라..
<yemharc> 그건 좋은 공부법이 아니에요
<cartes9> drake_kr 님, 저 웹표준 공부한 결과물 어느정두 나왔어요..aa =_=aa
<yemharc> 마치 말 한마디 안하고 영어책만 죽어라 파는거랑 같은겁니다
<cartes9> 아 그렇군요
<yemharc> 말을 배웠으면 말을 해야죠 :)
<drake_kr> 없는것도 공부가 되는군요
<grr> 영어책을 읽고 영어를 써먹겠다 vs 영어를 써먹으려고 영어를 읽겠다
<cartes9> drake_kr, http://cartes9.com/wekiweb/wekiweb_stds/home.html
<drake_kr> 이번 말에 저 웹표준에 대해 발표합니다.
<cartes9> 아이고
<grr> yemharc :: 졸작땜에 오랜만에 자바좀 썼는데 정말 귀찮더라구요.. 뭐가 이름이 길어서
<cartes9> 어제도 보여드리고 오늘도 보여드리고 죄송합니다
<yemharc> cartes9, 단상 올라가서 인사하고 - 발표하고 - 인사하시면 끝납니다
<grr> yemharc :: C 회귀본능
<yemharc> grr, 제가 한떄 그 이름 정하기가 하도 귀찮아서
<cartes9> yemharc, 무슨말인지 잘몰르겠어요
<cartes9> 뭐할때 말이에요?
<cartes9> 저 발표하나요?
<yemharc> txt문서에 a = 1 b = 2 c = 3......ccz = xx 같은 식으로 늘어놓고 코드에는 죄 다 a b c d 난무하는 터무니없는 짓도 해봤죠
<yemharc> cartes9, 아뇨 드레이크님요
<grr> yemharc :: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr, 근데 코드 가용성 x똥망
<yemharc> (당연한 소리지만)
<grr> 음.. 그러고보니 자바코드는 만드는 사람에게 있어서는 가독성이 좋을지 몰라도 그걸 단순히 읽는 사람은 가독성이 제법 안좋겠네요
<grr> 애초에 자바 소스도 그냥 복붙하고 기능이 돈다  정도로만 쓰니까.. 예밀옹처럼 검증하는 사람에겐 죽을 맛일듯...
<yemharc> 자바코드는 디자인 기획서랑 같이 안주면 파악하는데 시간 오래걸려요
<cartes9> 자바는 제가 알기론 static void main(String )
<cartes9> 이런식으로 생략이 없이 완전 다 써주던데
<cartes9> verbose 옵션인것 처럼
<yemharc> 그것도 타입이랑 종류마다 틀려져요
<yemharc> 제일 골때리게 짜놓고 와서 징징대는 경우는
<yemharc> void로 선언해놓고 리턴값이 있는 경우
<yemharc> (..........)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 왜 이래놨냐 하면 대부분 습관성..............
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 근데 이게 또 알것도 같은게 문제 orz
<grr> 하긴 자바는 methode 를 가로로 길게 쓰는게 관례니까요 private static unsgined short AAA()
<yemharc> 네
<grr> 이렇게길게써버리니.. C는 반환형 앞에 두고 쓰는 형식이 관례꼬..
<yemharc> 그래서 검증하다 보면
<yemharc> 왠지 의도하지 않은 XP......
<grr> unsigned long
<grr> callA();
<grr> 뭐 관례니까...
<cartes9> 알고보니
<cartes9> 독립기념일 fourth of july였네요
<yemharc> 근데 생각해보면 우리회사도 참 이상해요
<cartes9> 왜요?
<cartes9> http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1322&catalog_num=9286&mart_id=iomall&level=yes&mother_catalog_num=103895
<cartes9> 저 키보드샀어요 >_<
<drake_kr> 기계식?
<drake_kr> 아 고무키보드네
<cartes9> 아녀 팬타그래프식기라는데요?
<cartes9> 팬타가 고무로 만들어져요?
<drake_kr> 러버돔이겠죠
<cartes9> 아아.. 제꺼는 펜타그래프식이요
<cartes9> 노트북키보드에 쓰이는 그런 키감
<drake_kr> 긍게 러버돔이요
<drake_kr> 고무 눌리는거.
<cartes9> 펜타그래프가 러버돔하곤 다른걸로 아는데요 엥
<drake_kr> 러버돔+펜타그래프
<drake_kr> 러버돔+멤브레인
<cartes9> 아 그렇게 합쳐지나요
<drake_kr> 어쨌든 고무 느껴짐
<grr> 모 영감님집에서 기계식을 쳐보니까 키보드에서 고무나 느껴지네요
<drake_kr> grr :: ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kr> 난 내 노트북 아주 별로야
<drake_kr> 노트북에 기계식 달린것 없나
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 grr네 회사는 16만원짜리 키보드를 사도 자랑을 못하지?
<grr> 어디서 그런 허접한걸 가지고 라는 소리들음
<grr> 한 40만짤 2개는 상비하고 있어야
<grr> 위엄좀 있지
<grr> -_-;
<cartes9> 아 다들 그렇게 좋은 키보드들 쓰시나요?
<cartes9> 수제키보드?
<drake_kr> HHK2 pro
<drake_kr> 그게 40만원쯤 하죠
<grr> 체리 == 헐은거
<drake_kr> 저도 8만원 넘는 키보드를 쓰는데 자랑 안 하잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 저는 필코 마제스터치2
<cartes9> 텐키레스 사고싶어요
<cartes9> 사고싶기만하고 돈벌어야 살수있쬬..
<drake_kr> 사세요
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 상암동으로 출발합니다
<cartes9> 그게 16.5만원이에요
<cartes9> 강분도님 뵈시게요?
<drake_kr> 네
<cartes9> 네엥
<grr>  'ㅅ'//
<cartes9> 저는 joinc.co.kr 보는중
<yemharc> 회의 다녀왔습니다아...
<grr>  /.\
<yemharc> cartes9, 왜 이상하냐면요... 보통 코드검증하는 사람은 실력자거든요. 근데 우리회사는 구색 갖추기 같은 느낌.............
<yemharc> 알고리즘 검증같은건 정말 수학자 급이나 되는 사람이 하는건데.............
<grr> 수학자 될 기세
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 전문이나 전공같은거 없는 굴러먹는 인력
<grr> T_T...
<grr> 아.. 잉여하다 (...)
<yemharc> 잉여력 넘칩니다
<yemharc> (...훌쩍)
<grr> T_T...
<stack> applocale 사용방법에 대해서 입니다만, applocale로 어플리케이션 기동시키면 한글로도 타이핑이 가능하다..맞는가요?
<yemharc> 그건 입력기 관할이죠
<grr> 입력은 입력기에서 키보드 타입 추가하셔야해요
<stack> 했는데...쩜쩜쩜으로 표시가 되어서요
<yemharc> 그럼 폰트문제에요
<stack> 상대방에겐 한글로 보이는데
<grr> 폰트 문제가 아닐까요
<stack> 제 입장에선
<yemharc> 제어판 >> 국가와 언어...........던가 하는데서 추가폰트 설치가 필요하옵니다
<stack> 한번 시도해 보겠습니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 거기서 설치하기 위해서는 윈도CD가 필요합니다
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 왜 윈도는 repo가 없을까 .................
<stack> 음......
<yemharc> 음........언어팩이라면 다운.마소.컴에서 받을수 있을걸요
<grr> mui multipack
<yemharc> 개인적으로 윈도는 98시절이 좋았어요
<grr> 95는 도스겜이 잘 안돌고
<stack> 노트북에 우분투 데스트탑 11.04 어플리케이션 형식을 깔아서 멀티부팅을 할려고 하니 잘 안되는데 노트북에 설치시 주의 사항 같은것이 있나요?
<yemharc> 파티션 나눠놓고 D드라이브에 98복사해서 포맷하고 설치하고 가능했던 시절이니.............
<grr> 98은 잘 돌았고..
<yemharc> 드라이버 충돌 제외하면 딱히 없어요
<stack> 역시 드라이번가....ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 그리고 wubi 설치는 가급적 추천 안합니다
<yemharc> 아직 버그가 많아요
<stack> 왜 안되는겨
<stack> 아...그런가요?
<yemharc> 네
<stack> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 데탑 레벨에선 무난하게 돌아가는 수준은 되는데
<yemharc> 놋북쪽은 추천 안해요
<stack> 알겠습니다.
<stack> 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 아우아아아아...... 아트릭스 쓰고싶다;;
<grr>  /.\;;;
<yemharc> 아트릭스 + 우분투 Full + 랩독 조합이면 넷북을 대체할 수 있을것처럼 보여요
<grr> 터미널만 있으면! (탕!)
<yemharc> 그러니까 우분투 Full
<yemharc> 어차피 A/S따윈 손에 쥔 첫날부터 포기하는 인간인지라............
<grr> 갤탭 있을때 ubuntu native가 곱게 올라갔으면
<grr> 노트북을 팔았을텐데...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 갤탭 좀 까칠해요
<grr> 좀 띠껍대요 갤텝이 ㅜㅜ]
<yemharc> 아이패드는 잘 올라가는 편인데
<grr> 어라? 잉패드 ubuntu native로 올라가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 삽질은 좀 해야하는데
<grr> 오... ing 패드 가격 폭락에 줄서봐야겠네요
<grr> 카페에서 잉패드 세워두고 코딩하고 있으면
<grr> 허세 쩔겠어요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> http://androlinux.com/
<yemharc> 그럴 경우 카페는 꼭 별다방
<grr> 펜3 삼보 노트북 3.5키로짜리를 들고
<grr> 별다방에가서 커피를 한손에 끼고
<grr> 다리를 꼰 상태에서 엣지있게 세이맞고?
<yemharc> 별다방에서 허세를 부리기 위한 필수조건 중의 하나는
<yemharc> 1. 애플 모바일 기기일것.
<grr> 아...
<yemharc> 2. 애플 제품이 아니라면 무조건 작을것
<yemharc> 3. 컬러는 검은색 또는 흰색일것
<yemharc> 3-1. (예쁜)여성에 한정하여 분홍색 등의 화려한(?) 컬러도 가능
<cartes9> 별다방은 무슨뜻이에요?
<yemharc> 별다방 == 스타벅스
<cartes9> 아하
<cartes9> 된장?놀이!
<grr> 전 그럼 콩다방급을 노려야겠군요...
<grr> (...)
<cartes9> 커피빈스?
<grr> 네
<cartes9> 근데 자리값 않내고
<cartes9> 있는법
<cartes9> 없나요
<yemharc> 글쎄요;;
<yemharc> 애초에 가지도 않아서;;
<yemharc> 집구석에서 커피봉지 뜯는게 제일 편해요 -_-
<cartes9> 에어컨 틀어주고, 분위기에 제 컨디션도 업되고 해서 오는 점도 있어요
<stack> 음...그런데요...현재 웹상에선 웹상에선 특별히 폰트추가를 안해도 되는데 irc 클라이언트 쪽엔 왜 따로 추가해야 되나요?
<stack> 클라이언트 소프트엔 디폴트로 안 깔려 있어서 그런가요?
<yemharc> 입력과 출력에 들어가는 폰트 파일이 틀릴걸요
<yemharc> 폰트쪽은 잘 몰라서 확답은 못하겠네요
<stack> 네..감사합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 확실히 해당 언어팩을 설치 안해도 보이긴 하는데 입력은 안되는 경우가 많아요
<stack> 테스트를 해보니 제 쪽에선 입력이 쩜쩜쩜인데
<stack> 상대방에겐 한글로 보입니다.
<stack> 아무튼 감사합니다...
<yemharc> :)
<grr>  /.\
<grr> /http://www.etnews.com/news/detail.html?id=201107050060&portal=001_00001
<grr> 테팔이...
<cartes9> http://www.etnews.com/news/detail.html?id=201107050060&portal=001_00001
<yemharc> 2천여명_단체_테팔_디스?
<grr> 물건 가격물어보고 안사면 멱살 잡힌다는 테팔이
<cartes9> 용팔이는
<cartes9> 요?
<yemharc> 살떄까지 안놔줍..............
<grr> yemharc :: 선빵필승 기세인 용팔이,  "얼마까지 알아보고 오셨는데요 ?"
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 아직도 용산 그런가요?
<cartes9> 얼마까지 알아보고 오셨는데요 는 많이 들어봤어요
<grr> 도깨비상가는 쇼부가 먹히고 다른덴 뭐...
<stack> 안 망하는것보면 신기하네요....벌써 망했나?
<grr> 그냥 인터넷에서 사세요 하고 침 뱉고 가버림
<stack> 인터넷에서 주로 구입을하니
<grr> 그래서 코앞에서 노트북으로 구매를 하면
<cartes9> 만약 40만원짜리도 80만원알아봤다고하면?
<grr> 가져가실건가요? 라고 물어봄
<stack> 싸게 79만원에 가져가세요할려나
<dmswhd777> 다들 점심 드셨나요 ???
<yemharc> 이제 점심시간요
<dmswhd777> 다들 직장이시겠죠 ???
<stack> dmswhd777, 직장인지는 왜 물으시나요?
<dmswhd777> 그냥 궁금해서 말이죠 ^^
<dmswhd777> 전 고등학생입니다 ^^ 지금 이러고 있네요 ㅎ
<stack> 그렇군요... 왜 직장인지 물으시길레 저도 궁금해서 말이죠.ㅋ
<dmswhd777> 다들 힘내세요
<dmswhd777> 한가롭군요
<Ben5> 용산에 얼마전에 여자친구랑 술마시러갔다가
<Ben5> 여자친구 택시타고 보내는순간
<Ben5> 아줌마들이 막 오더니 하는말이
<Ben5> '쉬다가요 학생~'
<Ben5> 방금 여친 집에 보냈는데..-ㅅ-
<grr>  /_\
<cartes9> 저 키보드 샀어요..
<cartes9> 저 새로운 키보드 샀습니다..
<cartes9> 아아아 연습중..
<cartes9> 너무 작으니까 이상하네요 느낌이..
<cartes9> http://cartes9.com/misc/mynewkeyboard.jpg
<yemharc> 크췹
<cartes9> yemharc, 크췹?
<cartes9> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 재채기하는 소리인가여?
<yemharc> 오크소리입니다 ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_kitty> 이건 한글이 잘 되려나..
<yemharc> 잘 나와요
<drake_kitty> yemharc :: 감사하빈다
<drake_kitty> 코분투 사무실..
<drake_kitty> 옆방에서 강도님 뭐 찍으심
<drake_kitty> 호러영화쪽인듯..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 아 어제도 얼마 못자서 피곤한데..
<drake_kitty> 여기 와버렸으니 또 저녁에 두잔쯤 할듯..
<grr> drake_귀티?
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ?
<grr> 아닙미다 ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_kitty> 뭐
<grr> 아이폰 덤프 파일이란거에 대해서 잘 모르겠어 가지구요
<drake_kitty> 아잉폰 덤프라니
<drake_kitty> 이녀석
<drake_kitty> 그만둬
<grr> 은행 어플 탈옥폰에서 돌려보려구요
<drake_kitty> 은행어플해킹이라니
<drake_kitty> 그만둬
<drake_kitty> gdb로 덤프 떠서..
<grr> 네 덤프떠서 .bin 이 나오면
<grr> 이걸 어쩐다는건지가 이해가 잘 안되네요
<drake_kitty> gdb로 트레이스해서
<drake_kitty> 몇번 주소의 op code를 고치거나 하면
<drake_kitty> 그걸 bin에 다시 쓰고
<drake_kitty> 그걸 가지고 어플 작동을 시키는거.
<drake_kitty> 일종의 패치 작업임 ㅇㅅㅇ
<grr> gnu debugger면 되겠지
<grr> ㄱㄱㄱㄱㄱ
<drake_kitty> 너 이녀석
<drake_kitty> 성공하면 포수팅점..
<drake_kitty> 젭라
<grr> ㄴ ㅔ
<drake_kitty> 아웅
<grr> 1
<grr> 2
<grr> 보이시나요?
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_kitty> 잘보임
<drake_kitty> y
<drake_kitty> imsu :: 금요일 몇시끝나노
<imsu> 금요일이요?
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 아마 ;; 한 8~9시?
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅋ
<drake_kitty> 끝나면 바로 우리집
<imsu> ??
<imsu> 아~ 벌써 모임을? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 고기
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 토요일에
<drake_kitty> 시골내려간댜
<drake_kitty> grr은
<drake_kitty> 여자때문에 날 버렸어
<drake_kitty> 바람직한현상임
<yemharc> 냠냠
<grr> 여자여자여자
<drake_kitty> grr :: 이런 바람직한샛퀴
<yemharc> 여자를 만나지만 애인은 아닙니다
<yemharc> (...................)
<drake_kitty> 이건 뭐 쌩까고 오랠수도 없고
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 그럴수도 있죠 머 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 근데 금요일엔 왜 안되는겨
<drake_kitty> 토요일에 본담서
<grr> 영감님 나 여기서 마쳐서
<grr> 거기 도착하면 9시 넘을껄요
<drake_kitty> 그때부터 시작 아닌거여?
<grr> 그럼 토요일 똥망대니까염 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 아침부터보나
<drake_kitty> 토요일에 부시시한 모습으로 만나믄 되지
<drake_kitty> 이번엔 사이드 디쉬 제대로 챙길건데..
<grr>  \./
<drake_kitty> 5근으로 스타트 끊나여
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 이건 뭐 완전 놀자 판 !@ 캬오~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 헐
<drake_kitty> 원래 놀고 시작하는거임
<drake_kitty> 나~ 이런사람이야~
<imsu> yemharc: 일단 베네치아 하고 포트리스 하나 만들어 보십시다용 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kitty: 저번의 그 고기? ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> gwbasic 소스코드 있어요
<imsu> 괜찮던데요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ??
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ?
<imsu> 아 그 게임이요?
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 헤헤 굽신굽신
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 개발언어는 뭘로 하실겁니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> yemharc :: gwbasic 강추
<grr> 10 play "edcdeee" 20 goto 10
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋ...
<yemharc> 전 개발자가 아닙니다!! (당당)
<drake_kitty> 저도 아닌데요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아씨 그럼 난 뭐야?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> imsu :: 수학강사
<imsu> 사용 시스템이라고 하는건
<imsu> os 를 말하는건가;;
<drake_kitty> 흠
<drake_kitty> 사용 시스템에 적어
<drake_kitty> '삼성'
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> drake_kitty :: help
<drake_kitty> 왓?
<grr> 아이폰 ssh에서 한글이 안들어가요
<grr> 터미널 설정은 제대로 했는디
<drake_kitty> 아마 터미널 설정이 latin1으로 돼있을건데 초기값이
<drake_kitty> 그거 utf8로 바꿔야 할걸
<grr> 검색해볼꼐요
<grr> ㄳ
<yemharc> 음..........뭐
<yemharc> 사실 실제 개발로 먹고사는 상태는 아니니 개발자는 아니고요
<yemharc> 혼자 끄적끄적 할때엔 lisp을 주로 쓰네요
<yemharc> 수준이 높진 않지만;;
<imsu> lisp = 먹는거 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> jquery로 벌어먹고 살음
<drake_kitty> jquery 짱짱
<drake_kitty> yemharc :: 이촌향c 현상 몰라요?
<grr> process.js 짱...
<yemharc> 읭
<grr> C로 모두 회귀합시다
<yemharc> 이촌향C현상?
<drake_kitty> 이촌향도 -> 이촌향c
<imsu> C 는 어려워 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> write in c
<grr> write in c
<imsu> 시스템 구성도 라는건 무엇을 뜻하는 겁니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 순서도?
<imsu> 기본 골격 구조?
<drake_kitty> 시스템 구성도?
<imsu> 메뉴 구성도는 또 뭐야 젠장 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 밥 먹은거 적는건가
<imsu> 뭐 이래 ;;
<drake_kitty> 시스템 구성도는 '삼성컴퓨터'
<drake_kitty> 아
<drake_kitty> '삼성컴퓨터(매직스테이션)'
<imsu> 이 사람 오늘 갑자기 미워진다~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오늘 삼성에 꽂히셨나봄 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 아니 알아들을수 있는 말을 해야지..
<drake_kitty> 시스템 구성도 하면
<drake_kitty> 메인보드 뭐쓰고 램 뭐썼냐 그런거 아니었음?
<imsu> 문서에 그렇게 적혀있어요
<drake_kitty> 이런것까지 무식하게 한글화하지 말고 걍 플로-챠트 정도로만 해줘도 보기 편하잖아..
<grr> drake_kitty :: 아이폰에서 .bashrc 위치좀 알려주실 수 있으신가요?
<drake_kitty> 시스템 구성도라 그러면 용팔이 출신이라면 열이면 열 컴터 조립하는거 생각한다구..
<imsu> 개발목표 ; 시스템 구성도; 메뉴 구성도 ;개발언어; 사용시스템 ;단계별 개발 계획 ; 투여 참여인원과 업무 분장
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> grr :: cd ~ 해서 ls -al
<drake_kitty> 시스템 구성도, 메뉴 구성도라..
<imsu> 아놔 뭔 용어가 이래 ;
<grr>  .bash_history 밖에 없네 ㅡㅡ;
<imsu> grr: 그럼 그냥 하나 만들어 주시면 안되나요? ㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu :: 그냥 수동으로 쳐버릴려구요.. ㅜㅜ
<drake_kitty> 구성도는 대충 어떤 모듈들이 들어가 있다라는거 같고..
<drake_kitty> 메뉴 구성도는.. 뭐 스테이지 구분이라던가.. 게임에도 메뉴가 들어가니까 그걸 넣으면 되는거고..
<imsu> 설명도 없이 문서만 딸랑 내놓네 ; 젠장;; 뭐 이래 이거 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kitty> 그러다가 정말 나처럼
<drake_kitty> 삼성컴퓨터(매직스테이션) 쓰는사람 나온다구.....
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 오오미 이 게임 스토리 지리것소.................
<drake_kitty> 스토리만은 스타2
<yemharc> 자기 친동생의 300년 후의 후손이랑 연애하면 이건 근친?
<yemharc> 게다가 중요한건 그 얼라 보면서 '하앍 동생의 향기'
<drake_kitty> 뷁투더퓨쳐도 근친물?
<grr> 뷁투더 퓨처 ==  할배가 20대의 마누라를 찾으러 돌아가는 영화
<yemharc> 그리고 자신에게 당하는 NTR
<yemharc> (응?)
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 2015년에 핵융합 기술이 나와서 바나나껍질따위를 동력원으로 이용
<drake_kitty> 4년 남았네?
<yemharc> 하지만 핵융합은 그런 꿈의 기술이 아닙.............
<imsu> E = 엠씨스퀘어
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 공부하란 소리 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뚜두두두두두두두두두두두두두
<drake_kitty> 수소+수소=헬륨+열?
<yemharc> 사실 제작년에 우리는 젠트라디의 침략을 당한...................
<drake_kitty> 우리는 사실 가짜 세상에 살고있는걸지도 몰라연
<yemharc> 그건 되려 기뻐해야 할듯....
<drake_kitty> 온란겜 : 인생 <-
<yemharc> 이런 엉망진창이 진짜라니 좀 슬픔....
<drake_kitty> 에이
<drake_kitty> 그래도 한가지 좋은점은
<drake_kitty> 노력한만큼 결과는 나오는 세상이잖아요
<yemharc> 제 급여는 반영되지 않고 있다구요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kitty> 그러니까
<drake_kitty> 그건 영업을 안 해서 그런거구요
<imsu> 노력한 만큼 결과가 나오지만 급여에는 반영이 안되어 있군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 처음부터 남의 부탁 안 들어주고 쌩까고 그러면 첫인상은 좋지 않겠지만 일을 더 하진 않죠
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 자서전 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 실력이 뛰어나다면, 상사한테 욕하고 별짓을 다 해도 회사는 짜르는데 신중할수밖에 없습니다..
<yemharc> 그것때문에 참고 합니다
<grr> 아오 이제 한글 입력된다 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> grr: ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<drake_kitty> 그런쪽 머리는 아마도, 나이좀 있는 분들이 좋고.. 악에 받치므로 30대쯤 되면 알만큼 알고, 일한만큼 받을 수 있는 사회가 되지요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu :xie xie
<drake_kitty> grr :: ni chui felo-ma?
<imsu> 아놔 소속 백수 이렇게 써야 하나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 소속 :: xx 입시전문학원
<drake_kitty> 직급 : 원장
<imsu> 원장 아님 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kitty> 누가 그거가지고 따질거야 어쩔거야
<grr> 밥먹었음
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kitty> 아 그러고보니 살인의추억 내가 극장에서 봤었던가..
<grr> 으아
<grr> 선행작업이
<grr> 계속 생기네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 지금 임수님한테 신상털이 당하는중 ㅇㅇ
<drake_kitty> grr :: 난 gd 컴파일에 2달 걸렸음.
<drake_kitty> 아잉폰 무시할거 못됨
<grr> drake_kitty :: 그러네요.. 앞서했던 사람들도 이미 해둔 삽질이 많은걸 언급안하고 시작한것두 많고.. (자기도 아마 몰랐겠지..)
<drake_kitty> 근데 gdb같은 경우는 걍 깔면 깔리자나
<drake_kitty> apt-get install gdb 하면 깔림
<grr> otool 두요?
<drake_kitty> 그전 선행작업으로 cydia에서 apt 설치 정도가 선행이니..
<drake_kitty> otool도 내가 알기로 cydia에 있음..
<drake_kitty> 나도 한번 해봤었지롱
<drake_kitty> apt 설치하고 우분투 쓰는식으로
<drake_kitty> apt-get install gdb otool 하면 선행 마물
<drake_kitty> ㅅㄱ
<imsu> 신상털이 성공
<imsu> 예밀님의 모든 아이디는 이제 다 내거임 캬오~~~~~
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어디 캐쉬탬 없나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 하다 접은 게임은 다 ID삭제합니다 (...)
<imsu> 헉~ 이;;;; 아이디 해킹 종결자여;;
<drake_kitty> 하다 접은 게임은 냅둡니다
<drake_kitty> 나중에 들어가서 없어져 있으면 '그럼그렇지'가 되고
<drake_kitty> 안없어져있으면 '이게임은 인기가 없나보군'이 됩니다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저는 아이템베x 순위를 보고 재밌어 보이는 게임을 고릅.............
<drake_kitty> 아.
<drake_kitty> 그럼 결국 대리 돌리시겠군여
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그런게임 안좋아해요
<drake_kitty> 친구들에게
<drake_kitty> 아이디를 주고
<yemharc> 던파나 뭐 이런것처럼 직접 손타는 게임만 합니다
<drake_kitty> 그러고보니 저는
<yemharc> 오토같은건 어떻게 돌리는줄도 몰라요
<drake_kitty> 친구에게 아이디를 빌려줬는데
<drake_kitty> 3:3 다이아몬드리그 1등 돼있더라고요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 들어갈때마다 업적점수 올라가있음..
<yemharc> 그나마 길게 한 게임은 3종류 뿐이네요
<yemharc> 라그는 하다말다 했고
<yemharc> 본격적으로 한 온라인 게임이 와우/던파/마비노기
<drake_kitty> 오
<drake_kitty> 하프섭?
<yemharc> 근데 군대 다녀오니 와우는 불성 나오고
<drake_kitty> 던파는 힐더
<yemharc> 마비는 렉신강림 나왔더니 2일 후 입대고
<drake_kitty> 사일런트힐더
<yemharc> 서버가..........
<drake_kitty> 마비노기는 하프요?
<yemharc> 티리온 / 힐더 / 하프
<drake_kitty> 오옹
<drake_kitty> 와우는 모르것고
<drake_kitty> 힐더에 만렙 4개
<drake_kitty> 하프에 누적2000짜리 하나
<yemharc> 한창 할 때가........
<grr> 내꺼 누적이 얼마지 마비...
<yemharc> 전 캐릭 한개만 키우는 타입인데
<drake_kitty> 넌 3000 넘었을거 같은디
<yemharc> 와우는 성기사 업적 8800점인가가 마지막 기억이고
<grr> ㄴㄴ 제가 한 2800쯤 되고
<grr> 한달전에본 모로형이 한 3800이던가..
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 던파는 아수라 마을지능 2200찍고(만 70) 올 던전 킹 솔플, 2차셋 6피스에 무형검 모으고 끝났고
<grr> 레벨이 2800인데 허접소리 듣는게임 마비밖에 읍을듯
<drake_kitty> 보라사과는 7천 넘었다던데
<yemharc> 마비는 되려 잘 안해서 누적 1천정도던가
<grr> 레벨이 2800 인데 허접이야 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> grr 마비노기 아이디 : 피아캐럿
<grr> 제꺼 들어가면 멕뎀 한 380~390쯤 나오는데, 이제는 저게 중수나 갈려나...
<yemharc> 음..........
<drake_kitty> 요새야 뭐
<drake_kitty> 채팅노기지뭐
<yemharc> 유즈댕씨만 봐도..........
<drake_kitty> 오 유즈댕
<grr> 오 유즈댕
<yemharc> 일단 올마스터 유즈댕 (........)
<yemharc> 말 그대로 올마스터
<yemharc> 올 1랭이 아니라 올 마스터 (.............)
<grr> 징하다..
<yemharc> 베이스 레벨 누렙만 15400인가 그렇고
<yemharc> 탐렙 합치면 2만
<yemharc> (...........)
<grr> 참 레벨이
<grr> 만까지 가는 게임이라니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사막드래곤 스매시 크리뜨면 피가 눈에 보이게 나가는 굇수of굇수
<grr> 마비노기는 정말 열심히 했었어요. 폐카하급 중간 보상방까지 솔플로도 돌았으니까...
<grr> 이제는 그 모든걸 디아3에 다시 쏟아부울때
<yemharc> 요새 페카러쉬라고.................
<grr> 디 아 쓰 리
<yemharc> 굇수 8명 모여서 페카[중급] 30분팟 이런거 하고 다닙..........
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 페카 보스 잡는 모습도 참 더러워요
<yemharc> 원래 고스트소드 만들어서 쳐야 하잖아요?
<yemharc> 근데 방호벽 1랭 찍은 사람이 벽을 막 깔고
<grr> 네 그거 아니면 윈드밀 돌려서 피깎거나 /.\
<yemharc> 뒤에서 돌을 막 던져서
<yemharc> 방호벽을 때리게 해서 반사뎀으로 킬........
<grr> 킁
<yemharc> 마치 옛날 디2에서 본월 깔고 아이언메이든............
<grr> 본월..
<grr> 어짜피 디아3 나오면
<grr> 다 잠시 버로우 탈 게임들..
<grr> 마비노기 360 나왔으면 바로 질렀는데...
<yemharc> 그래도 전 블소는 꿀리지 않을거라 생각해요
<grr> 엔씨 주식사셨구나 /_\
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 그냥 순수하게 게임이 기대되요
<yemharc> 일단 김형태 하앍
<grr> 그거 니니지1이랑 조작감이 같다는 이야기가 많이 들리더라구요. 알아서 연속동작으로 막 팬다구 그러던대요. 테라 처럼 XX소리나오는 컨트롤 요구하진 않는 게임 이라더라구요
<yemharc> 아..........그거 안해본 사람들이 하는 카더라 통신입니다
<grr> drake_kitty :: 반품씨 테라 또 명예의 전당 뜰기세 ㅡㅡ 보스 나온지 얼마 안됬는데 전서버 던전 최초 클리어 또찍음 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 블소는 개인적으로 말하자면
<yemharc> 작년에 G3 안갔다 온 것들은 x치고 있어!
<yemharc> 클베 해봤으면 인정
<grr> 테라가 좀 많이 재미없잖아요.. 길드 형님들이 클베 걸렸다고 아이디 돌려가면서 하면서 죄다 저소리함..  테라가 이상하게 컨트롤을 너무 요구해서 그런건진 모르겠지만...
<yemharc> 컨트롤 문제가 아니라
<yemharc> 컨텐츠가 없어요
<yemharc> 지금은 좀 나아지긴 했는데
<grr> 블소가 타겟팅이죠?
<drake_kitty> 후우
<drake_kitty> 본강의 3분 정도로 분량 늘었음
<drake_kitty> 30초는 너무하다고 해서..
<yemharc> ....................................
<yemharc> grr, 그게 좀 애매해요
<yemharc> 일단 마우스로 찍고 투닥하는 게임은 아니고
<yemharc> 타겟은 잡히는데 자기 정면의 제일 가까운 적을 자동으로 타겟해요
<yemharc> 실상 논타겟이랑 마찬가지
<yemharc> 이건 말로 설명해봐야 NC게임이란 선입관이 있어서 안되고
<yemharc> 나중에 영상을 찾아보세요 영상 많습니다.
<yemharc> 덧붙여서
<yemharc> NC까던 제가 NC빠로 한방에 돌아서게 만든 게임
<yemharc> [잘 만들었다]로는 한참 부족해요
<drake_kitty> 하지만 공밀레
<yemharc> 지금 영상 볼 수 있으면 다른건 둘째치고
<yemharc> 블소 경공
<yemharc> 이라고만 해서 보세요
<yemharc> drake_kitty, 공밀레인건 본인들이 인터뷰서 인증했어요
<yemharc> "그래픽도 죽고 기획도 죽고 프로그래밍도 죽고"
<drake_kitty> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> "남들이 하지 말라는건 이유가 있더라"
<yemharc> 최고 대박은 그거죠
<yemharc> "방 기간도 만료됬는데 마침 이 프로젝트 들어와서 그냥 방 빼고 회사서 지내요"
<drake_kitty> 근데 사실, 본인이 재미있으면 장땡이죠..
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그러니 아직도 리니지1 하는거죠
<drake_kitty> 아니 공밀레요
<yemharc> 그러니 그 어떤 공돌이도 공밀레라는 말을 웃어 넘기죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 진짜 자기 신세 더럽다고 한탄하는 사람이면 공밀레고 뭐고 이미 업계 떴지 않겠어요
<drake_kitty> 그러니까요
<grr>  /.\
<grr> drake_kitty :: 문제가 생김
<drake_kitty> 사실 어떤 일이든 재미없으면 못 하잖아요
<grr> gdb 에서 attach 하려는데 한글이 안먹힘
<grr> (...)
<drake_kitty> 흠
<grr> gdb 실행하면 한글이 안먹혀요 ;
<yemharc> Seony, 안녕하세요
<drake_kitty> 터미널 뭐씀?
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요.
<drake_kitty> 뿌뛰?
<grr> xterm이요
<drake_kitty> 음..
<grr> 푸티로 들어가볼까
<drake_kitty> gdb에서 한글이라..
<drake_kitty> c&p로도 안됨?
<grr> 네
<drake_kitty> 일회성일거아녀
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_kitty> 터미널 바꿔보고
<grr> attach KB스타뱅킹
<grr> 을 해야하는디..
<drake_kitty> 엥
<grr> 바꿔볼께요
<drake_kitty> gdb 실행할때 attach 되지않나?
<drake_kitty> 그전에 뭔가 해야한다면 좀 거시기하지만..
<grr> putty teraterm 다안되네..
<grr> 음.. 영문으로 된건 잘 잡는데...
<drake_kitty> 긍게 gdb 실행시에는 한글을 쓸수 있잖아?
<drake_kitty> 실행하면서 attach 하면 문제발생?
<grr> gdb를 실행했을때는 한글을 못침
<grr> 그게 문제에요
<drake_kitty> 아니 gdb에 옵션을 줘서 실행 못하는고얌?
<grr> 그렇게 했을떈 attach가 안붙더라구요..
<grr> 다시해볼께요
<drake_kitty> 아아아아
<drake_kitty> 술고파
<grr> 오늘 회사 회식
<grr> 아마 저희때문에 하는거 같아요
<drake_kitty> 회싴
<drake_kitty> 오오
<drake_kitty> 술 겁내 먹이것네
<drake_kitty> (원래 술 겁내 처먹이는게 일반적인 블랙회사의 습성)
<grr> 오
<grr> 한글입력안되서
<RBS> 으으..
<RBS> 유닉스 겁내 짜증나네요..-ㅅ-;;
<grr> gdb 옵션 보다가 process id로 넣는게 있길래 그걸로 때려박으니 일단 잡히네요
<drake_kitty> 왜요
<drake_kitty> 도스보다 낫지
<RBS> 리눅스처럼 방향키로 전에 쳤던 명령어가 안나오니.
<RBS> 긴 명령어를 다 입력해야해서...-ㅅ-;;
<RBS> 전반적으로 명령어 는 같은데
<drake_kitty> 터미널에 c&p는 폼인가요 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 옵션이 좀 다르네요..
<drake_kitty> csh인가..
<drake_kitty> bash 환경이 아니신가보다
<drake_kitty> freeBSD, netBSD 개발자들 죽어
<drake_kitty> bash가 왜 기본환경이 아닌겅미
<RBS> c&p 가 되는거엿군..
<RBS> 지금 ip 설정하는데
<RBS> 생각대로 안됨
<RBS> 그래서 이것때문에 고민중.ㅋ.ㅋ
<drake_kitty> 드라이버는 잡혔고요?
<grr> drake_kitty :: dump 파일 뽑음
<drake_kitty> ifconfig 잘 됨요?
<drake_kitty> grr :: 이제 시작이네
<RBS> 예
<drake_kitty> 그럼 금방 되실거임
<RBS> 그게 vmware에서 돌리는데 일단은 vmware 쪽으론 ping 이 가요
<RBS> 8.8.8.8 로 때렸을땐 안가구요..
<drake_kitty> 데비안계열이 얼마나 쫭인지 지금까지 모르셨다면 이제 삽질해보시고 느끼시면 됨미다
<RBS> gateway 설정쪽 문제인가 해서 지금 보고 있는데..
<RBS> 산 책에 네트워크쪽이 너무 부족하게 서술..
<drake_kitty> 항상 책은 중요한걸 부실하게 서술하지요.
<RBS> 리붓안하고도 네트워크 카드 리붓할려면
<drake_kitty> 그래서 c책중에 포인터만 따로 챕터로 뽑아놓은 책이 좋은겁니다.
<yemharc> drake_kitty, BSD개발자 왈 "우린 csh로 잘 쓰는데?"
<RBS> ifconfig 해서 down 시켰다가 다시 up 해야하나요?
<grr> ifdown eth0   , ifup eth0
<drake_kitty> yemharc :: 공병삽이 있음에도 불구하고 야전삽을 쓰겠다는 얘기.
<yemharc> 그 부분은 제가 저번 강의때 한 거랑 비슷한....
<yemharc> 그냥 야전삽에 너무 익숙해진 것 뿐...
<drake_kitty> 포크레인이 있는데 왜 굳이 야전삽을 들어야 하는가.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아......쉘 컴파일러같은거 안 나오려나...............
<yemharc> 포인터 정도 추가해서..........
<drake_kitty> 님?
<yemharc> 쉘로 재작성한 리눅스 커널............멋진 울림이다 (........)
<drake_kitty> bat2exe 같은것 말이죠?
<yemharc> 쉘 스크립트 자체를 하나의 언어로 만드는거죠
<yemharc> ........왠지 강력할듯
<drake_kitty> 일단은 인터프리터라는 형식인것으로 알고있는데..
<yemharc> 네. 그러니까 그 부분을 양쪽 다 가능하게끔...
<yemharc> 펄의 발전형 정도가 되겠네요
<drake_kitty> php도 컴파일러가 있거나 하진 않잖아요
<drake_kitty> 흐음..
<drake_kitty> 서버사이드 웹언어중에 컴파일러가 지원되는게 있던가..
<yemharc> 펄은 코드가 인터프리터지만 실제 실행하면 일종의 바이트 코드 방식으로 만들잖아요
<drake_kitty> 뭐
<yemharc> 실제 컴파일까진 아니지만 인터프리터가 램에 통째로 올려서 주루룩 실행하니까요
<drake_kitty> 전 뻘짓은 좀 안해본듯..
<yemharc> 그렇다고 무지 빠른건 아니지만요
<drake_kitty> 근데 제가 보기엔 아무래도
<Seony> 펄도 그렇지만 아마 파이썬도 바이트코드로 컴파일해서 실행할껄요..
<drake_kitty> 쉘이 컴파일된다고 해도 그닥.. 성능향상은 거의 없을것 같거든요..
<drake_kitty> 쉘로 그래픽처리를 하는것도 아니고..
<yemharc> 펄 이후의 스크립트 언어들은 다 바이트코드 실행입니다
<yemharc> drake_kitty, 사실 제가 원하는건 별게 아니라
<yemharc> 쉘이 쉽다(?)보니 그냥 그런 언어 하나 있으면 좋겠다 하는거죠 (...)
<drake_kitty> 뻘짓이나 뱀질 있잖아요
<yemharc> 하는김에 C언어 대체 가능한 수준이면 더 좋고 (궁시렁)
<drake_kitty> 흠..
<drake_kitty> asm 같은 쉘이 나올지도..
<yemharc> 개인적 욕심이지만
<yemharc> 좀 프로그래밍 언어도 통합과정이 한번 일어났으면 싶어요
<grr> yemharc :: C로 대동단결! (탕!)
<yemharc> 에잇! 더러운 C종자들!
<grr> CCCC
<grr> C  C    C    C   C
<yemharc> 그놈의 포인터가 뭐 그리 좋더냐!
<grr> 포인터는 우월해요 ㅇㅇ
<grr> 왜 포인터라고 차별하는가! 단지 주소값일 뿐!
<yemharc> 포인터에 혼이 붙들렸을 뿐이다!
<grr> int == 주소값 이라는 우월한 진리를 직접 사용할 수 있게 해주지 않는가! 탕!
<yemharc> 포인터따위 더러운 버그 제조기일 뿐!
<grr> 포인터는 문법의 제한을 풀어주는 마법의 열쇄일 뿐!
<grr> ex) 우월한 함수 포인터
<drake_kitty> 에효
<drake_kitty> 난 c를 쓰지만 포인터는 거의 사용하지 않습니다.
<grr> 전 C를 쓰지만 포인터를 주력으로 씁니다
<grr> 배열과 포인터를 차별하지 말아주십시오 T_T
<drake_kitty> 헐
<drake_kitty> 근데 c++보다는 자바가 좀더 쉬운가..
<grr> 자바가 많이 쉬워요
<drake_kitty> 워낰에 자유롭다보니..
<drake_kitty> c++로 hello world는 쉬운데..
<grr> 자바는 아무리 대충 만들려구 해도 어느정도 형태를 제공하잖아요
<grr> c++이나, mfc로 대충만들려면 한도끝도 없이 카오스임..
<drake_kitty> 어느정도 형태를 제공하는걸로는 델파이가 짱임요
<grr> 델파이 인정...
<drake_kitty> java나 c++이나 외부 라이브러리를 안 쓸수 없는 상황인데
<drake_kitty> 델파이 개발자들은 델파이 CD랑 component one CD 딱 두장만 있으면 인터넷이 안되는 불모지에서도 개발을 할 수 있음..
<grr> java의 치명적인 단점 -> 개발툴이 X같다...
<grr> 사실 이클립스 버전마다 tomcat 라이브러리 한번 땡길려구 해도 한도끝도 없이 다르고..
<grr> jsp에 jdbc 붙일려고 해도 이클립스 버전마다 셋팅이 약간씩 다르고..
<grr> jbuilder로 UI만들면 쓸때 없는 코드가 너무 생겨서 알아보기도 힘들고..
<drake_kitty> 요즘 java나 c++ 개발자들 중에 인터넷 없는곳에서 vs랑 msdn doc만 딱 설치해주고 개발하라면 하는애들 있을까..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ......
<grr> 전 GG
<yemharc> 그건 하고 말고 이전에
<yemharc> "개발툴 안줘요?" 소리 나올듯
<grr> yemharc :: 저라면 시킨사람 멱살 잡을듯 (테팔이화)
<grr> 실제로 멱살 잡히고 오신분이 옆에 계시니까 자꾸 테팔이 생각나네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ??
<imsu> zz
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<grr> 디카사러 갔다가
<drake_kitty> 난 용팔이 농락하다가 죽을뻔했어 고딩때
<grr> 얼마에요? 하고 그냥 돌아갈려니 멱살잡음
<drake_kitty> 그러고보니까
<drake_kitty> 여자가 연봉을 물어볼때 최고의 답변은?
<imsu> ??
<drake_kitty> "연봉 얼마까지 알아보셨어요?"
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "제시요"
<drake_kitty> 아
<drake_kitty> "제시"
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 제시 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 제시 인정
<yemharc> -_-)v
<drake_kitty> 예쁘시니까 주말근무와 야근을 덤으로 드릴께요
<grr> 10 출근
<grr> 20 일
<grr> 30 goto 10
<grr> 40 퇴근
<grr> run
<drake_kitty> stack overflow
<yemharc> ?!
<grr> asm 에서 goto가 브렌치 주소가 안남는건가요?
<grr> 하도 쓰지말라고 하니까 - -
<drake_kitty> 컴파일러에서 속도를 중요시하는데는 아직 많이 쓰는걸로 알고있음
<grr> 저희 회사는 goto가 들어갈 수 밖에 없음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 하지만 고급언어 유저가 거기까지 가는것 자체가 좀 에러.
<grr> .. ㅈㅅ..
<drake_kitty> goto는 쓰지 말라는게 아니고 안 쓸수 있으면 안 쓰고 최대한 줄이는게 좋은거라고들 하잖어
<grr> if 문 들어갈때 파이프라인에 명령어 순서대로 변경 되는거 봐가며 likely unlikey 까지 써먹음...
<drake_kitty> 그리고 goto를 쓰면 일반적으로 많이 느려지는듯
<drake_kitty> 특수한 상황이 아니면 안 쓰는게 좋지..
<drake_kitty> 멀티코어 환경에서 goto는 쥐약
<grr> 아 그냥 user 할래요 몰라...
<drake_kitty> 어이
<imsu> i am user
<drake_kitty> 포인터 쓰는 사람이 할 말이 아닌것 같은데?
<grr> i am user
<imsu> grr 님 강사로 초빙합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수학 하시죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고고씽~~ ㅋㅋ
<grr> 저 수학이 덧셈 뺄셈밖에 안되서 네트워크하는건대 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 난 덧셈밖에 안되는데
<drake_kitty> 뺄셈도 되다니 대단한 녀석
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> user는 저나 임수님을 뜻하는 단어
<drake_kitty> grr :: 한손으로 몇까지 셀수있냐
<grr> drake_kitty : 그것은 signed 인가 unsigned 인가
<drake_kitty> ...
<imsu> 한손으로 최대 음 계산해봐야 하나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 15까지 세지?
<imsu> 아니요 19까지요
<drake_kitty> -16 to 15
<grr> 0~31  ,  -16~ 15
<drake_kitty> 19는 어디서 나온겨
<grr> 엄지 손가락은 부호비트
<yemharc> 사실
<yemharc> 이것이 고정관념의 무서움
<yemharc> 부호비트는 팔꿈치로 붙이면 됨
<yemharc> (........)
<imsu> 잘보세요 제 계산법을
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 12345678910 자리 수하나 손가락 낭비 채워놓고
<imsu> 그 다음 9까지 셈 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이런 미련한 방식을 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<grr> 헉
<grr> yemharc :: 한손의 범주를 넘어섰잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 한손인가요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 두 손인줄 알았음 ㅋㅋ
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 두손이면
<grr> 0~ 1023
<drake_kitty> -512 to 511
<yemharc> grr, 괜찮아요. 누가 팔꿈치 접었다 폈다 하는것까지 이용한다고 눈치채겠어요 -_-)
<grr> -512~511 까지나 샐 수 있죠...
<grr> ..
<imsu> 아니 우리 컴퓨터 하지 말자구 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 수학입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 비트가 시러요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 걍 2진법일뿐
<drake_kitty> 난 비트가 좋은데
<drake_kitty> 2^24=16777216
<yemharc> 사실 세상은 비트체계로 갈 필요가 있어요.
<drake_kitty> 24승수까지는 술술 나옴
<yemharc> 비바 흑백논리 -_-)/
<grr> 점점 내 세상과 HEX와의 경계가 무너지고 있어요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kitty> 오호
<imsu> 방금 새로운 사실을 발견 했습니다
<imsu> 한손가락 하나로 무한가지의 수를 표현할 수 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 아날로그다
<drake_kitty> 변절자
<yemharc> 변절자다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 헉
<grr> 아날로그 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 웹표준에 대한 발표인데
<grr> 이야 이건 갑인데?
<drake_kitty> 비표준을 쓰자는게 핵심 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 굿
<cartes9> 크로스 플랫폼, 크로스 브라우징을 최대한 지원하는 방법이 웹표준 아니었나요?
<drake_kitty> css*hack은 비표준
<grr> 악 솟됬다...
<cartes9> 따지는말투가 아니고;;
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋ
<grr> 이때까지 인턴하면서 만든 문서 전부
<grr> 영문화 하래요...
<drake_kitty> 구글 번역기는 참 착해요
<grr> 배트콩애들한테 써먹는다구....
<grr> ... ㅜㅜ 작업 ㅌㅌ..
<yemharc> grr, ...................아날로그로 돌아가세요
<grr> DAC 가 안먹히네요 ㅜㅜ
<grr> DCA 구나..
<drake_kitty> cartes9 :: 어디 표준이 멀티브라우저를 지원하나요
<grr> digital convert to analog...
<cartes9> 여러 브라우저 지원이요?
<drake_kitty> dem
<cartes9> 다수의 브라우저지원?
<drake_kitty> demodulate
<drake_kitty> cartes9 :: 어떤 표준이 멀티 브라우저를 지원하는가요
<cartes9> 멀티 브라우저가 뭐에요?
<cartes9> 뜻을 몰라서요;;
<drake_kitty> 멀티플랫폼
<cartes9> 아아
<cartes9> 몰라요... 표준이 존재하고
<cartes9> 표준을 지키려고 브라우저들이 노력해야하지않나요?
<drake_kitty> 자
<cartes9> 그래서 WHATWG같은경우 아예 브라우저 제작사들이 참여하잖아요
<drake_kitty> activex 기술은 표준기술일까요? 아닐까요?
<drake_kitty> silverlight 기술은 표준기술일까요? 아닐까요?
<drake_kitty> xpi 기술은 표준기술일까요? 아닐까요?
<cartes9> 표준스펙은 있겠죠 아마?
<drake_kitty> 어디요?
<cartes9> 만든 사에
<cartes9> vendor-specific 기술들이잖아요ㅗ
<drake_kitty> 자 방금 3가지는 모두 표준 기술입니다.
<cartes9> 표준 심의회를 통과했나요?
<drake_kitty> w3c 표준으로 지금 웹페이지같은걸 만들수 있을까요?
<cartes9> 못만들어요
<drake_kitty> 사내 표준 심의회는 다 통과한 기술들이죠
<yemharc> cartes9, 제가 예전에 한번 말했었듯, 웹표준은 공신력은 있어도 강제성은 없죠
<drake_kitty> w3c 권고안은 표준안이 아니고요.
<cartes9> 저는 그럼 말하자면
<yemharc> cartes9, 바꿔 말하면 법적 강제성이 없는 만큼, 거기에 안 들어갔다고 비표준이 아니라는거죠
<cartes9> w3c 지향적인 사람이네요
<cartes9> MS나 FF, 구글 지향적이지 않을뿐..
<drake_kitty> 제가 발표하는 내용은 그 w3c 권고안과 완전히 반대되는 개념으로 갑니다..
<cartes9> 아.. 무슨얘기신지 잘...;;
<drake_kitty> w3c 권고안 만으로 웹페이지를 만든다는건
<drake_kitty> directx 없이 gdi만으로 온라인게임을 만드는것과 같죠.
<cartes9> 그렇군요..
<drake_kitty> 웹표준이란 브라우저가 지켜야 할 사항이지, 웹프로그래머가 지켜야 할 사항이 절대 아니라는거에요.
<cartes9> 웹프로그래머는 더 나은기술을 선택해서 구현할 권리가 있다
<cartes9> 뭐 이런 말이에요?
<cartes9> 오오
<drake_kitty> 네. "activex가 짱이에요" 라고 들렸다면 그렇다고 해두죠.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 아니여 ActiveX가 짱이에요 라고 않들렸어요;;
<cartes9> AX에 대해서 잘 몰라요 저는
<cartes9> w3c 권고안이 발전하는 속도보다 웹이 발전하는 속도가 훨씬 빨라서
<cartes9> w3c권고안이 무색해지는것 같아요
<drake_kitty> 음?
<cartes9> 않그런가요?
<yemharc> w3m은 그런 거랑은 좀 틀리죠
<drake_kitty> 그렇게 생각하시면 w3c 권고안은 걍 무시하면 됩니다.
<drake_kitty> 전 어쨌거나 페이지를 만들면 사용자가 볼테니 그 화면에서 안 깨지게 만들기만 하면 됩니다.
<cartes9> 잉aa
<cartes9> 요새는 파폭, 크롬도 브라우저로 많이 쓰던데요
<drake_kitty> 뭐, 일단은 제가 페이지 만들면서 확인하는 브라우저는 11개입니다.
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<cartes9> 전 3개밖에..;;
<drake_kitty> 아, 모바일 합치면 17개쯤 되네요..
<cartes9> IE8-IE7모드
<cartes9> 파이어폭스
<cartes9> 구글 크롬
<RBS> 질문 하나 드립니다!
<cartes9> 하이요
<RBS> 유닉스에서 /etc/netmasks 를 vi로 수정할려고 하는데
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<RBS> read only 라서 수정이 안되는데 이거 네트워크를 꺼야 수정할수 있는건가요?
<yemharc>  /etc 아래 파일/폴더들은 root권한이죠
<yemharc> vi는 제대로 root 권한으로 실행하셨나요?
<RBS> 지금 계정 권한은 root 인데요
<yemharc> 그럼 퍼미션이 r r r일겁니다.
<yemharc> 그거 바꿔서 써도 되고
<RBS> 아 그럴수도있겠네요..ㅋ;
<yemharc> 사실 루트면 그냥 쓰고서 w! 하셔도 됩니다
<cartes9> sudo vi /etc/netmasks
<RBS> 아 그런 방법이 있군요.
<cartes9> 했는데도 그래여?
<yemharc> vi에서 커맨드 뒤에 ! 를 붙이면
<RBS> 지금 유닉스 하고 잇어요..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> (권한 되는 한도 내에서) 강제로 실행해라......라는 말입니다
<RBS> 아하..
<yemharc> 예를 들면 q!  라고 치면
<RBS> q! 일때 저장하지 않고 나가라는게
<yemharc> 네
<RBS> 그런 의미였었네요..
<RBS> vim 쓰다가 vi 쓰는데 키 엄청 헛갈려요..ㅎ
<yemharc> 프로그램 쪽에서 !는 대부분 부정의 의미지요
<RBS> 예 논리부정이라고 하던가..
<RBS> 진짜 공부할께 산인듯..
<RBS> 학원에서 해결할수 없는 부분들..
<yemharc> 사실 개인적으로
<yemharc> 책으로 기초를 쌓고 인터넷으로 응용을 배우는게 제일이에요
<yemharc> 다만 이런 독학 케이스는 기초가 부실해지는 경향이 많기 때문에 주의해야 합니다
<RBS> 예
<drake_kitty> 으음
<yemharc> 반대로 학원의 경우에는
<yemharc> 강사의 실력이 부족하다........라는 터무니없는 함정이 존재하는 경우가 있습니다.
<yemharc> 가서 배우더라도 꼭! 반드시! 독자적 정보수집을 통한 복습이 필요합니다
<RBS> .예..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> "강사를 믿지 마세요"
<RBS> 지금 다니고 있는 학원에서 가르키는 부분이 아니라서
<RBS> 그냥 혼자 공부하고 있어요..-ㅅ-;;
<RBS> 장기프로젝트는 저멀리 어딘가 던져버리고...
<yemharc> 어이쿠 ㅎ;;
<drake_kitty> 스터디그룹이 짱일듯..
<yemharc> 그게 제일 돈 안들고 좋죠
<yemharc> 대인관계도 넓어지고
<grr>  독학한.. (ㅜㅜ)
<drake_kitty> 근데 우분투 스터디그룹은 술을 공부하는 그룹이 되는거 같아서 영~
<grr> 학술 그룹이네요
<grr> 술을 배우는 그룹 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 음..이거다 싶어서 고쳤더니 그나마 되던것도 안되는...ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<RBS> 미치겠네.ㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 어쨋든 계속 삽질하러..ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 발표하고 그럴땐 동태눈깔 하다가 끝나면 초롱초롱
<yemharc> RBS, 뭐 하시길래요;;
<RBS> 유닉스에서 ip 세팅이라는 아주 간단한 (저에겐 어려운) 작업이에요..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> BSD?
<RBS> vmware에서 설치해서 ping 날려보면 윈도우로는 연결이 되서..
<RBS> 솔라리스요
<RBS> 인터넷쪽으로 핑때려보니 안되더라구요
<RBS> 그래서 이것저것 테스트 해보는 중..
<grr> RBS :: bridge로 하셨나요? NAT? hostonly?
<RBS> NAT 요
<RBS> bridge 는 학원에선 문제없이 돌아가는데 집에선 안되서요.
<cartes9> 아... 나도 신기한 UNIX건드려보고싶다
<grr> bridge로 하실려면 제일 간단하게 다음과 같은 구조가 필요해요.   공유기->컴퓨터
<cartes9> Linux만 만져봤지 진짜UNIX는 건드려본적이 없네용..
<Seony> cartes9: 집에 PC에다 솔라리스 깔아서 써보세요
<cartes9> 아..
<cartes9> 네엥
<yemharc> 솔라리스면...
<RBS> 리눅스랑 명령어는 똑같이 생겨먹었는데
<Seony> 솔라리스나 OpenIndiana
<RBS> 좀 달라요..;
<cartes9> 여분의 PC가 생기면 하고싶어요ㅗ
<yemharc>  /etc/hosts, /etc/defaultrouter, /etc/resolve.conf
<Seony> cartes9: vmware 있잖아요.
<yemharc> 요 세개가 키(key) 파일이었던거같은데
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 인터넷 찾아보구 이것저것 보고 있어요.
<yemharc> 저 솔라리스 써본지 올해로 딱 10년 됐습니다. 믿지 마세요 ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 으익..ㅎㅎ
<grr> 으억
<cartes9> 우와 고수 ㅎㅎ
<grr> yemharc로 부터 내공의 냄새가 흘러나옵니다
<yemharc> 이살암들이!
<RBS> 전 지금 되던것도 안되는 상황으로..수습부터..ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> [써온지]가 아니라 [써본지]라구요!
<cartes9> 벌써 6학년, 중1때
<cartes9> 유닉스를 알았군요
<cartes9> 저는 6학년 워드2급 딸때
<cartes9> 유닉스는 .. 음.. 그냥 운영체제야 윈도우같은
<cartes9> 넘어가!!
<cartes9> 이랬는데 선생님이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저는 운이 좋....나빠서!
<yemharc> 95년에 리눅스를 만났습니다.
<yemharc> 그 뒤로 요 모양 요 꼴
<yemharc> orz
<cartes9> orz
<cartes9> 저기 질문이 있사옵니다..
<yemharc> ?
<cartes9> /etc/apt/sources.list
<cartes9> 이거 바꾸면
<cartes9> 잘되는건가요?
<Seony> cartes9: 그런 건, 일단 먼저 해보고 뭔가 잘못됐다 싶을 때 질문하는 거에요.
<cartes9> 아네.. 죄송해요 방금 검색해서 찾았거든요
<RBS> 유닉스는 인터페이스인가 뭔가 랜카드가 eth0 이런식이 아니라 e1000g0 라 좀 귀찮네요..-ㅅ-;;
<yemharc> 그걸 어떻게 바꾼다는 말이죠?
<yemharc> 음..........회사 끝나고 명환이형한테 전화 해봐야겠네
<grr> shutdown- hP now
<cartes9> :1,$s/"http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"/"http://ftp.daum.net/ubuntu/"/c
<cartes9> 이렇게 하고싶은데 잘 않되요;;
<ihavnoth> valgrind armv6용 찾기 힘드네요
<yemharc> cartes9, 어떤 기능을 원하는거에요?
<stack> 리포지토리를 등록하고 싶으신건가?
<yemharc> 오늘[은] 칼퇴근 -_-)v
<yemharc> 다들 나중에 뵈요
<RBS> 아옳옳옳
<cartes9> 따다다
<cartes9> 뚫훍뚫훍 읗
<cartes9> 따다다
<RBS> 한번 껏다 켜보고 안되면 내일 마저 해결해야겠어요..
<RBS> 외부로 ping 이 왜 안나가는지..
<RBS> default gateway 도 잡아주고 했는데..
<RBS> 미치겠네.ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 인터넷에서 수많은 사람들이 써놓은대로 하란대로 다하고 이해도 되는데
<RBS> 안되다니..거참..ㅋㅋ;
<imsu> drake_kr, drake_kitty 어디감/ ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 으앙
<Klroid> 안녕하세요
<Klroid> 물어볼께있씁니다
<Klroid> 있습니다
<Klroid> 제가 램이 4G인데 32bit를 설치하니 실 메모리 2.7G 밖에 안나오는것 같아요
<Klroid> 토탈이 2.7G인데 어떡하면 좋을까요?
<ndsin> 그대로 쓰시면 됩니다
<Klroid> 원래 그런건가요?
<ndsin> 내장 그래픽이신가요
<Klroid> 외장을 설치 하진 않았습니다.
<ndsin> 그럼 원래 그런걸꺼에요
<Klroid> 우분투도 내장을 바로 인식해서 램을 빼가나요?
<Klroid> 그렇군요
<Klroid> 독점 드라이버를 깔고 싶은데 Geforce 드라이버 설치후 X윈도우가 뜨지 않습니다.
<Klroid> 바로 명령창으로 넘어가는데 어떻게 방법이 없을 까요..?
<ndsin> startx 해보세요
<Klroid> 그 방법으로 해결되지 않는것같애요
<Klroid> 아 그리고 GRUB 멀티 부팅시에는 리커버리 모드가 떴었는데 노트북에 우분투만 깔아버리니 그 부분이 뜨지 않는것 같은데 GRUB를 띄울수 있는 방법이 있나요?
<klroid> 자꾸 물어서 죄송합니다만 우분투에서 내장그래픽을 죽여서 램을 늘리고 싶은데 내장그래픽을 죽이려면 어떻게 해야하나요
<klroid> 바이오스 건드리는것이 낳겠지요
<klroid> 안녕하세요 NVIDIA 독점드라이버를 설치했습니다. 설치 후 인식을 못해서 인터넷에서 이것저것 알아보고 터미널에서 업데이트하고 했는데 부팅이 안됩니다. X윈도우가 실행이 안됩니다. Ctrl+Alt+F1 눌러서 명령어 창으로 들어가서 xstart  입력하면 장치를 찾을수 없다고 뜹니다.
<klroid> 아 startx이군요 입력하고나면  xinit 서버에러와 Please also check the log file at "/var/log/xorg.0.log" for additional information 이뜹니다.
<klroid> 리커버리 모드로 들어가고 싶지만 윈도우를 지우고 리눅스만 설치한지라 GRUB 부팅메뉴가 나타나지않습니다. 부팅메뉴를 불러오는방법을 아신다면 알려주세요
<klroid> 리커버리는 Shift 글쇠로 해결봤습니다
<grr> ni hao
<Seony^MBP> 음... 자꾸 끊기는 게 뭔가 문제가 있군...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-06
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<stack> 안녕하세요
<stack> 오늘도 잘 부탁합니다.
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 저 점심부터 외근입니다 ㅎㅎ
<stack> 잘 다녀오세요...
<stack> 외근하면 차비는 나오는가요?
<yemharc> 나오죠
<stack> 그렇군요.
<stack> 밤에 야근하고 택시타고 집에가는건 나오는가요?
<yemharc> 다 나와요
<yemharc> 거리에 상관없이 주죠
<yemharc> 근데 보통 그정도 되면 집 먼 사람들은 그냥 밤샙니다
<stack> 그렇군요.
<stack> BIND 9.x의 제약성이 발견되었다고 하는데 우분투의 경우엔 업데이트가 빨리 되었다고 하네요...우분투가 레드핫 계열보다 왜 이런대응들이 빠른지 아시나요?
<MBP^Seony> stack, 우분투 커뮤니티에 의한 자발적인 버그리포팅의 힘이 크다고 볼 수 있습니다.
<stack> MBP^Seony,즉 레드핫 계열보다 유저들의 참여도다 높다라고 생각해도 되는지요?
<stack> 참여도가
<MBP^Seony> 참여도 뿐만 아니라 점유율부터가 비교가 안되잖아요.
<stack> 우분투의 유저점유율이 높다는 말씀인가요?
<MBP^Seony> 디스트로와치에서도 1위부터 5위 중에서 무려 3개가 데비안 계열이잖아요.
<MBP^Seony> 그리고 그 3개의 점유율이 압도적이구요...
<stack> 데비안계열 , 레드핫계열 을 비교했을시 데비안계열 > 레드핫계열
<stack> 란 거군요
<MBP^Seony> 네. 그것도 압도적인 차이로요...
<stack> http://distrowatch.com/
<stack> 1위가 ubuntu
<yemharc> 데비안 계열 점유율?이 대략 60%정도 될거에요
<stack> 2위가 Mint
<stack> 맞는가요?
<MBP^Seony> stack, 디스트로와치는 리눅스 쓴다는 사람은 누구나 다 아는 사이트입니다.
<MBP^Seony> 처음 아셨다면... 반성하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> MBP^Seony, isohunt도 넣어주세요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<bluetux>  저 순위가, 실 서버 시장의 순위와는 별개라고 생각함.. 저건 단순히 데스크탑 유저 경향이 큼..
<stack> MBP^Seony, 감사합니다...그런데 왜 알아야 하는지 이유를 가르쳐주세요.
<MBP^Seony> stack, 참고로 여기도 보시구요. http://voxclmvqojjoqvm1000lcxo11ff8ff8v.gigglehd.com/zbxe/5369796
<MBP^Seony> stack, 알아야하는 사이트가 아니라, 그냥 알게되는 사이트에요.
<MBP^Seony> bluetux, 네. 서버시장은 아무래도 레드햇 계열이 좀 강세죠.
<bluetux> MBP^Seony, 응.. 돈 많은데서는.. 레드헷을 쓰니까.. 점차로 클라우드 시장이 넓어지면서 바뀌겠지만.. 아직은 레드헷이 돈 많이 벌고 있지.. --;
<stack> MBP^Seony, 감사합니다. 한번 자세히 봐야겠네요.
<yemharc> 엔터프라이즈급을 운영하는 기업 입장에서 확실한 기술지원 벤더 유무는 크죠
<MBP^Seony> stack, 별말씀을... 사실 자세히 볼만한 건 없어요. 그냥 데비안을 많이 쓴다는 정도. ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 많이 쓰다보니 커뮤니티가 크고, 커뮤니티가 큰만큼 버그리포팅이 빠르죠.
<MBP^Seony> 그에 대한 자발적인 참여도도 상당하구요...
<yemharc> 커뮤니티의 규모는 그대로 힘이 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<stack> 음...우분투 3개월 정도 사용하면서 가장 좋았던 점은 부팅이 빠르다..입니다.
<MBP^Seony> 네. 예전에 맨드리바 유통업체인 모 회사랑 싸울 때 알게된 거지만 맨드리바 커뮤니티도 꽤 활발하더라구요...
<bluetux> MBP^Seony, 거기가 커뮤니티 기반으로 배포판을 키운 곳이니까.. 다만 국내에서는.. 커뮤니티가 생기나 싶더니.. 없어졌지..
<yemharc> 맨드리바 유통업체가 참...
<MBP^Seony> bluetux, 네. 그 모회사 때문에.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이름을 말 못할 모 회사.........
<bluetux> MBP^Seony, 울라는..
<bluetux> 커뮤니티가 좀 커지면 꼭.. 회사등 영업적 이익 남기려는게 많아서.. 쩝
<bluetux> s/울라는/울나라는/g
<yemharc> 남기는건 좋은데 흙발로 끼어들진 말아야죠
<MBP^Seony> 흐... 그러게요...
<bluetux> 공과 사를 구분 못하는거죠.. 사장도 그런 사람 만찮아요..
<bluetux> 자신의 돈과 회사돈 구분 못하는..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<bluetux> 암튼.. 우리나나 커뮤니티들은.. 좀 아쉬운.. 다음이나 네이버 같은 카페들도 많은 곳이 뒷돈 받는다고 하더라구요..
<bluetux> 모 전화 카페 운영자는.. 공구해서 한달 수익이 2천이 넘어 직원도 쓴다던데.... --;
<MBP^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요.
<bluetux> MBP^Seony, 은 나도 몰랐는데.. 아내 회사서 알아보다 컨택해보니.. 직원까지 두고 쓰더레....
<bluetux> 그러니 카페를 돈주고 판다 산다 하는 말이 나오지..
<yemharc> 전화 공구라는건 핸드폰 말하시는거죠?
<bluetux> yemharc, 넵..
<yemharc> 역시 국내 핸드폰 가격은 통신사와 짜고 치는 거품가가 맞네요
<bluetux> 일반전화 공구는 잘 않하잖아요.. ^^;
<bluetux> 네 그렇다고 하더라구요.
<bluetux> 암튼 카페 하나 잘 운영해서.. 한달에 이천쯤 들어오고.. 직원 둘 써서.. 자기가 천오백 정도 가져가면... 정말 대박 사업이죠.. (카페를 해야해.. 쿨럭..)
<grr>  /.\
<MBP^Seony> 나도 해외공구까페 하나 해볼까 ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> MBP^Seony, 나도 껴줘..쿨럭.. ^^;
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<bluetux> MBP^Seony, http://media.daum.net/digital/internet/view.html?cateid=1048&newsid=20110706064606441&p=moneytoday&RIGHT_COMM=R7 이런것도 있네.. 이건 더 대박이다..
<MBP^Seony> 헐
<MBP^Seony> 블로그를 다 없애버려야돼 ㅋㅋ
<bluetux> 가격의 10% 를 받다니.. 이건.. 대리점, 소매점보다 이익이 센꺼 아녀.. 그냥 글하나써주고.. 쿨럭..
<grr> 파워블로거지...
<bluetux> 우리나라는,, 가격이 공정하게 책정되지 안고, 유통에서 터무니 없이챙기다보니.. 저런 현상이 생기는..(대표적인게 농수산물인줄알았는데... 공산품도 같은듯..)
<MBP^Seony> 울나라가 유통부분에서 참 사업하기 힘든 나라라고 하더라구요...
<bluetux> MBP^Seony, 지저분해서 그런거 아냐? 구조가..?
<bluetux> 중국은 유통이 거리에 비래가 가격이 달라지던데..
<bluetux> 그래서 인지하기가 좀 쉽던데..
<MBP^Seony> 네. 구조가 좀 그렇대요...
<MBP^Seony> 친구가 하와이 코나커피 팔아볼려고 한국 가서 사업했는데, 유통구조에서 완전히 절망했다더라구요.
<bluetux> ^^;
<bluetux> 기존 유통망을 배제해고 시작해야 할지도..
<bluetux> 중간 상인들이 다 먹는다고 하더라구 우리나나른..
<MBP^Seony> 이제 파견근무 마치고 사무실로 돌아갈 시간...
<MBP^Seony> 좀있다 뵙겠습니다.
<yemharc> 외근갑니다 (털썩)
<dmswhd777> 안녕하세요 질문이있어서 왔습니다 터미널에서 shutdown 명령어를 적어도 컴퓨터가 꺼지질 않습니다 왜 그런가요 ???
<grr>  shuwdown -hP now  해보셨나요?
<dmswhd777> 잠시만요 해보겠습니다
<dmswhd777> shutdown: Need to be root
<dmswhd777> 라고 뜨내요
<dmswhd777> 루트 권한 문제인가요 ???
<grr> 네
<grr> su /.\
<grr> sudo su /_\
<dmswhd777> su /.\  한후에 빈칸에  sudo su /_\ 를 입력해야하나요 ???
<bluetux> dmswhd777, sudo shutdown -h now  하고 패스워드 물어보면 본인 패스워드 치세요
<bluetux> 아 shutdown 이  sbin 에 있겠구나..
<bluetux> dmswhd777, /sbin/shutdown -h now 해야 할듯..
<bluetux> 엇 우분투는 sbin 디렉토리를 포함하고 있네.. ..
<dmswhd777> 감사합니다 잘 되내요
<rkJun> 점심시간 짬내서 잠깐 들렸어요. 다들 식사는 맛있게 하셨는지ㅋ
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<rkJun> 안녕하세요
<grr>  /_\
<superb> 안녕하세요.
<grr> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~ MK-BB
<RBS> 아옳옳옳오로
<RBS> 솔라리스 수동업데이트 어떻게 한다지..ㅋㅋ
<stack> 안녕하세요.
<stack> ssh 접속에 대해서 질문있습니다.
<stack> 각각 네트워크 카드가 2개인 서버에 ssh 접속할때 어느 네트워크 카드를 사용하는지 조사할려면 어떻게 하면 되나요?
<stack> 아 알아냈습니다.
<stack> 잠사
<stack> 감사
<Drake_> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=25&weekday=wed
<RBS> 가우스전자...ㅋㅋ
<RBS> shell 에 대해 질문있습니다!
<RBS> 유닉스나 리눅스나 shell 을 변경하려면 /etc/passwd 에서 바꿔주기만 하면 되는건가요?
<drake_kr> 어.. 뭐였지
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<RBS> 헤헤
<drake_kr> 어서와요
<RBS> 유닉스랑 리눅스랑 아주 기초적인건 같아서
<RBS> 겉은 다 핥은듯해요..ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 업데이트 인증이 안돼서 업데이트를 하나도 못한건 문제지만..-ㅅ-;;
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> adduser시에 --shell 명령어로 기본쉘을 정해줄텐데..
<RBS> 아 그렇게도 가능한가요??
<RBS> 해봐야겠당..ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 아 생각해보니 useradd 로 계정만들어도 되는거였지..-_-;
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 어제 잘 들어갔어요?
<RBS> passwd, shadow, group 에서 계정값 입력해서 만들고 있었네요...ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> hacking_u :: 어제 비냉은 잘 뭇었나여
<jincreator> 네, 잘 들어갔습니다.
<drake_kr> RBS :: 기초적인것들이 진짜 중요해요 :D
<RBS> 엉뚱한것만 기억이 나서 하고 있어요..ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 근데 정작 중요한건..회사에서 면접일을 오늘까지 통보해준다고 했는데 연락이 없네요..
<RBS> 내일 모래까진 연락 줄께요 했는데 근무시간이 2시간도안남았을텐데 연락이 없음..
<RBS> 이건 아무래도 알아서 끄지라 라는 소리겠죠?ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> RBS, 설치후에는 shell 은 chsh 로 바꾸는게 정석(?) passwd 파일 고쳐도 되지만..
<RBS> 그런가요..지금까지 리눅스나 지금 공부하는 솔라리스나 기본 셸로만 써왔는데..
<RBS> 하긴 뭔가 해본건 없었죠..;
<bluetux> 전 only bash...
<RBS> 그냥 깔아놓고 명령어 쳐보고 헤롱헤롱 댔으니..
<bluetux> 솔라리스나 hpux 등에가면.. 먼저 bash 라고 치고 생각해요.. 쿨럭..
<RBS> 여러 셸 다 사용할 필요없이 하나만 해도 되는거죠?
<RBS> 각 셸별로 다르다고 하는데 명령어도 다른건가요?
<bluetux> 네 특별한 경우 아니곤 하나만 잘쓰면 되죠..
<bluetux> 명령어는 같은데요..
<bluetux> shell script 가 문법등이 달라요..
<RBS> 아하..
<bluetux> 즉 shell 내장 명령어(?) 는 다르게 되죠 그러니까..
<bluetux> cshell 은 setenv 로 변수 정의 하고
<bluetux> bash 는 export 로 정의하고 하는등..
<RBS> 음..그렇군요..;
<RBS> 제가 보는 책은 콘셸만 나와있어서..
<bluetux> 유닉스 쪽을 보시는 모양이네요..
<RBS> 예 현재는요.
<bluetux> 리눅스는 대세가 bash 예요..
<RBS> 하나 마스터 안하고 이것저것 아주 폭넓게 보고 있어서..
<bluetux> 뭐 그러셔도 되지만.. shell script 는 하나정도 마스터 하셔도..
<RBS> 그럼 bash shell 을 좀 공부해야겠네요.
<RBS> 리눅스에서도 똑같이 적용될테니
<bluetux> 우선 콘쉘은 안깔린 곳도 있고 해서... 유닉스 리눅스 다 쓰려면
<bluetux> C 쉘이 더 효용있을지도..
<bluetux> 전 bash 뿐이 못함...
<bluetux> 아직 bash 안깔린곳은 못봐서..
<RBS> 음..
<bluetux> 단순 반복 작업 할때 쉘만큼 편한게 없어요..
<RBS> 지금 root 계정으로 공부중인데 이걸 bash 셸로 바꿀려면 passwd 에서
<RBS> bash로 변경하면 될까요?
<bluetux> 공부는 일반계정에서...
<bluetux> chsh 해보세요..
<bluetux> 근데 보통 root 는 기존 제공 쉘로 하지 않바꿔요..
<RBS> 아 그런가요?; 인터넷에서 위험하긴 하다고 하는건 보긴 했는데..자칫하면 심각한 오류가 발생한다구..
<bluetux> 습관성이라고 할수도 있지만.. root 는 가급적 조금 건디는 방향으로.. 보통...
<bluetux> 네 한방에 시스템을 날릴수 있는데..
<bluetux> 그게 습관성이 되니까요..
<bluetux> 개인 데탑이야 그럴려니 해도..
<RBS> 음...;;
<bluetux> 진짜 중요한 서버 한방에 날리면.. 대박이죠
<RBS> 그렇군요..
<bluetux> 네
<RBS> 명령어는 useradd test -s chsh 이렇게 하면 되나요?
<bluetux> 아뇨..
<bluetux> chsh -s 특정유저
<bluetux> 또는 자기것 바꾸려며
<bluetux> chsh 만 치면 되요
<bluetux> change shell 의 약자예요 chsh
<RBS> 음.. 그명령어가 안들어가는데요..
<RBS> not found 라고 떠요.
<bluetux> 리눅스가 아닌가요?
<RBS> 유닉스요
<RBS> 솔라리스
<RBS> 솔라리스는 좀  다른갑네요..
<bluetux> 아 솔라리스는 다른가보네요.. 또는 안깔렸던가..
<bluetux> 비슷할꺼 같은데..
<RBS> 다른 명령어는 거의 비슷하던데
<bluetux> 솔라리스는 없다네요. 그래서 소스 받아다 컴파일해 깐다네요..
<RBS> 컥...
<RBS> 소스를 받는다라....;;;
<bluetux> http://www.one-eyed-alien.net/~brooks/software/chsh-solaris/index.shtml
<jincreator> 도메인 구입은 어디가 좋을까요?
<bluetux> 요즘은 어디가 싸지..
<bluetux> 전 yesnic 에다 그냥  해서..
<jincreator> 응? 이런 업체도 있었군요.
<bluetux> RBS, passwd 파일 고쳐도 되요.. 그리고 다시 로그인... 아니면 임시로 쓰려면  bash 일케 하면 bash로 환경 변해요..
<bluetux> 아가 가장 먼저 하던곳일꺼예요 yesnic 가
<bluetux> 아마
<RBS> 음
<RBS> passwd 에서 연습 계정을 bash로 한번 바꿔봐야겠어요
<jincreator> 앗, 가비아 7월 이벤트하는군요! http://event.gabia.com/d_event_110701/
<bluetux> jincreator, 등록만 가비아에서 하고 dns 서버는 dnsever 같은데로 이전 하세요.. 가비아... 가격 말고 서비스는 많이 구려요..
<jincreator> 아, 그런가요?
<bluetux> 네.. 호스팅 업체중에서.. 손가락안에 드는거 같아요.. 제가 본봐로는.. --;
<jincreator> 헉, 그정도에요? 전 나름 유명한 업체길래 괜찮은 줄 알고 있었는데...
<bluetux> 서버 호스팅 이런건 좋을수 있는데요..
<bluetux> dns 호스팅, 메일 호스팅, 웹호스팅 이런거는.. 많이 찌찔하더라구요..
<RBS> 음..
<RBS> shell 정보를 확인할수가 없어요.
<RBS> echo $shell 치니깐 그냥 공백만 나오네요..;
<bluetux> set 하면 어케 나와요?
<RBS> passwd 에서 sh를 bash 로 바꿨는데도 그래요.
<bluetux> echo $SHELL 일거 같은데..
<RBS> 아 대문자로안쳤다고 가린건가..
<bluetux> bash 로 바꾸고 새로 로그인 했어요?
<bluetux> 대소문자 구분하죠.. ^^;
<RBS> 리붓해야하는건가요?ㅎㅎ;
<RBS>  OTL
<bluetux> 리붓아니고 새로 로그인요
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 집에서 비냉 못먹었어요
<RBS> 그냥 바꾸고 su test 로 접속한것뿐..
<jincreator> bluetex님, 그렇군요. 도메인 구입만 해야겠습니다.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 자다 일어났음<
<bluetux> RBS, su  - test 하셔야 해요..
<bluetux> RBS, su test 하면, 환경 변수들을 다시 않읽어와요..
<jincreator> hacking_u, 좋~겠다!
<bluetux> jincreator, 네 dns 서버는 dnsever 를 전 추천해요..(공짜임)
<stack> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, dnserver는 너무나도 유명하죠.
<bluetux> 다른 호스팅은 알아서..
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<RBS> su - test 했더니 no directory라구 하네요..;;
<jincreator> bluetux님, 조언 감사합니다.
<bluetux> jincreator, 넹 역시 아시는구나.. ^^;
<stack> ping 할때 상대방 인터페이스를 지정할수 있는가요?
<bluetux> jincreator, 아궁 뭘요 아무것도 아닌데..
<stack> I 옵션을 사용하면 보내는 쪽만 되는것 같아서요
<RBS> 그리구 echo $SHELL 해봤는데 에러는 안뜨는데 아무 환경이 안나오네요...
<RBS> 제쪽 시스템의 문제 같기도 합니다.-ㅅ-;;;
<RBS> 내가 무슨짓을 한건지...ㅋ.ㅋㅋ
<bluetux> stack, 라우팅 테이블에 따라 결정되지 않나요.. 지정 않하면..?
<stack> 전 지정하고 싶어서요...
<stack> 상대방 서버가 인터페이스가 2개인데
<hacking_u> 킁... 가비아 도메인 소개에 어느 국가 최상위 도메인인지도 안알려주는군요;
<hacking_u> 그러니까... 프로모션 페이지에
<stack> 각각에 핑을 날려서 각각 핑이 통하나 확인 가능한지...
<RBS> 이제 echo $SHELL 했을때 shell 이 나오네요..
<bluetux> stack, 상대방 인터페이스가 각각 다른 ip  아닌가요?
<stack> 그렇죠
<stack> 그런데 아이피로 지정하는것이 아니라....호스트명으로 핑을 날려야 하거든요
<bluetux> ip 마다 호스트 명을 다르게 하면 되죠?
<stack> 음....
<stack> 자세히 설명드리자면
<bluetux> 넹
<stack> 결론부터 이야기하자면...현재의 시스템을 건드려선 안됩니다..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 현재 돌아가고 있는 시스템에서의 작업이라
<stack> 멋대로 호스트명을 지정하는건 곤란...
<bluetux> 호스트명을 바꾸는게아니고 추가하면 기존 시스템 돌아가는것과 전혀 무관할텐데요..
<grr> vim /etc/hosts 해보셔요
<stack> 돌아가는것돠는 전혀 무관하지만 그거하나 확인하자고 추가하는건 안됩니다...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> grr, dns서버를 사용중이라...
<bluetux> 기본적으로 interface 장치가 여러개 달린 서버면 일부러.. interface 마다 호스트 명을 다르게 줘요.. 구분 관리하기 쉽게..
<stack> 그러면 좋은데 현재는 그렇게 사용하고 있지를 않아서요
<stack> 왜인지는 제가 안 만들어서 잘 모르겠네요.ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 있으면 편한데
<bluetux> 조금 이해가 안가네요.. 왜 쉽게 갈수 있는데 어렵게 가는....
<stack> 그렇게 안해도 지금 자알 쓰고 있거든요.
<stack> bluetux, 라우팅 테이블의 정확히 어떤 값을 보면 디폴트 값을 알수가 있나요?
<bluetux> netstat -rn
<stack> 아...
<stack> 거기서 각각해당하는 값을 봐야되는군요..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<bluetux> 네.. 그 테이블 보고 계산해서.. 나가는거니까..
<stack> 이름해결되는 주소가 어디인지 계산하고 어떤 인터페이스를 사용할지 결정하는군요. 감사
<stack> 즉 I 옵션은 핑을 보내는 쪽의 인터페이스는 지정이 가능하지만 상대방의 인터페이스는 지정이 안된다...군요.
<bluetux> 상대방이 보내는건 상대방 맘이니까요..
<bluetux> 근데 같은 네트워크 망에 ip 를 각각 부여 했나보네요.. 그런 경우도 흔치 않은데..
<stack> 아니요 각각 10 172입니다.
<stack> 음....잠깐만요...
<stack> 아....알것 같습니다.
<stack> 이쪽에서 지정하면 되는군요...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<bluetux> 망이 다르면.. 지정한걸로 다시 올텐데요..
<stack> 알것 같습니다.잠시 테스트 좀 해보고 오겠습니다.
<stack> 안되네요..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> eth0 10.X.X.X    eth1 172.X.X.X 를 사용중입니다.
<bluetux> 그렁 -I 옵션 필요 없이 그냥  ping 치면 될텐데요..
<stack> 그러면 eth0 <-> eth0 로 되거든요.
<bluetux> 근데 뭘 알려고 하는건데요?
<stack> 원하는건 상대방 eth1에 ping이 통하냐 입니다.
<stack> 물론 아이피 지정이 아닌 호스트명 지정으로
<bluetux> ᅟᅦcat /etc/hosts 해보세요..
<stack> ping 호스트 하면 eth0간 통하니
<bluetux> 지금 eth0 과 eth1 ip 가 갈은 host 명으로 되어있다면..
<stack> dns로 이름 해결을 해서요
<bluetux> eth1 로는 안되죠..
<stack> 음...그렇군요....
<stack> 즉 호스트는 eth0로만 등록이 되어있어서 안되는군요...
<stack> 될것 같기도 해서 여러가지 해봤는데 무리인가....
<bluetux> 두개 ip 를 같은 호스트 명으로 등록하는것도 원칙적으로 잘못된거예요...
<stack> 같이 등록하지않고 하나만 등록했습니다.
<stack> eth0만
<bluetux> 지금 dns 에다는 eth1 꺼로 등록한거고요?
<RBS> 음..
<RBS> 한가지만 질문할께요..헤헤
<RBS> test 계정으로 접속할때 bash-3.00$ 이라고 뜨는데 echo $SHELL 로 보면 /sbin/sh 로 되어 있어요
<RBS> 이래도 bash 셸로 정상적으로 들어왔다 할 수 있나요?
<stack> bluetux,아니요 eth0로 등록되어있습니다.
<RBS> 겉만 bash 셸이라고 나온거고 안은 그냥 본셸인건가요.
<bluetux> stack, 그러면서 호스트 명쳐서 eth1 로 가길 바라는거예요?
<bluetux> RBS, 구조가 좀 틀려 그런거 같은데요..
<RBS> 음..그럼 정상적으로 bash shell 은 아니라는거군요..
<bluetux> bluetux, set | grep -i bash 함 해보세요..
<bluetux> bash 같아요.. 그게 아니면 bash-3.00 $ 가 안나올꺼 같아요..
<RBS> 좀 더 연구해봐야겠어요..ㅎ답변감사합니다.
<RBS> 엇..;
<bluetux> 나만 설정 파일등을 불러오지 못해 그런거 아니가 해요..
<RBS> 아하..
<RBS> 예 알겠습니다. 답변 감사합니다 ^^^
<stack> bluetux, 그러니깐 어떻게하면 갈수있나 방법을 찾아보는거죠
<bluetux> RBS, set | grep -i bash 했을때 BASH_VERSION= 해서 나온거면 bash 맞아요..
<RBS> 확인해봤더니 bash_version='3.00.16(1)-release; 라고 뜨네요. bash 맞는 모양입니다..ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> stack, 당연히 안되는것을 가지고 방법을 찾는것 처럼 보이네요.. 제가 볼때는... (제가 잘 모를수 있지만..)
<bluetux> stack, dns 등록을 하지 않고 자신의 홈페이지가 외부에서 도메인으로 들어오길 바라는것과 같아보입니다.
<stack> bluetux, 괜찮습니다...당연히 안되도 되게 머리를 굴려야죠...음...쉘로 ssh ifconfig eth1로 값을 가져와서 할려고하고 있는데
<bluetux> RBS, 그렇네요..bash 맞네요..
<RBS> 예. 도와주셔서 정말 고마워요...
<RBS> 안도와주셨음 계속 산으로 가고 있었을듯...ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> RBS, 별거 아닌데요 뭘요.. 도움 된것도 없고요..
<RBS> 덕분에 여러 명령어도 다시금 공부할 수 있었어요..ㅎㅎ
<bluetux> stack, 궁국적으로 하려는게 무언지 궁굼하네요.. ... ping 을 치는데 ip 로 치면 안되고 호스트로 해야 하고 안되니까 shell 로 ip 를 가져온다는건가요?
<stack> bluetux, 자----알 확인해보니 각각의 인터페이스가 등록이 되어있습니다.
<stack> 쉽게 이야기해서 각각 인터페이스로 핑이 통하냐 안 통하냐....입니다.
<bluetux> stack, ip 로 핑을 치면 통하는거 바로 확인할수 있지 않나요?
<stack> 그거야 알고있죠...그게 가장 쉽죠...호스명가 적혀 있는 하나의 파일로 여러가지를 하고 싶으니 그런거죠
<stack> 귀찮게 아이피가 적힌 파일을 안 만들어도되니
<bluetux> host 파일은 일종의 dns 와 같은 개념이니 dns 등록을 하지않은 ip 로는 핑을 못치죠..
<bluetux> 호스트명 가지고서..
<stack> 그러니깐 머리를 굴리고 있었죠...쉬운 방법이 없나
<stack> 그래서 생각한게 ssh hostname ifconfig eth1로 아이피를 가져와
<bluetux> 죄송한데.. 그건 머리굴려서 될일이 아니예요.. 다른것 하려는게 아니고.. ping 을 하려고 하는거면..
<stack> 그러니깐 호스트명으로 아이피를 가져온다고 말씀드렸잖아요
<bluetux> shell script 를 짤거면 뭐하려 호스트 명을 고집하세요?
<stack> 아이피로 할거면 애시당초 고민도 안하죠
<stack> 호스트명으로 해결을 할려고하는데 ip로 하세요랑 뭐가 다릅니까??
<stack> 정작 할려고 하는 의도랑 다른데
<bluetux> 음..
<stack> 아이피로 할려면 임시 파일을 하나더 만들어야 됩니다.
<stack> 아이피가 적힌....
<stack> 현재 준비된 파일은 호스트만 적힌 임시파일이 있는데
<bluetux> 우선 하려고 하는걸 정확히 이야기 하신게 아니네요..
<stack> 귀찮게 아이피가 적힌 임시파일을 안 만들고 해결하고자.....
<bluetux> ping 호스트 명을르 하려고 하신다고 혀서서
<bluetux> 그건 안된다고 한거고
<bluetux> 그걸 가능하게 하기 위해 shell 스크립트까지 동원 한다고 하니..
<stack> 잠시만요...제가 한 말을 먼저 확인 좀 하고....ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<RBS> 으익.ㅋ.ㅋ
<RBS> 바보같은 질문하나할께요
<RBS> 스크립트는 VI로 작성해야하는거죠?-ㅅ-;;
<bluetux> RBS, 뭐로 작성하든 작성만 하면 됩니다..
<stack> 음....일단 죄송합니다...이것저것 정리 안하고 이야기해서...orz
<grr> vim   vs  emacs   vs   nano
<RBS> 하나하나 명령어로 치는데 문제가 발생하고 있어서..ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 당연히 안되는것을..;;
<bluetux> stack, 원래 하시려는걸 이야기 안하시니 오해가 생긴듯해요..
<RBS> 전 이제 vim 사용자에서 vi 추종자로
<RBS> 물론 아무것도 모르지만..ㅋㅋ
<RBS> vi도 쓰다보니 조금씩 익숙해지더군요.
<stack> bluetux,  도와 주셔서 감사합니다.
<bluetux> RBS, 저보다 빠르시네요..
<grr> 저도 처음 쓸때는 VI 뭐 이리 어렵냐면서 궭궭하다가 계속 쓰다보니 조금씩 편해지더라구요... 아직 한창 하는중이지만요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 엥? 뭐가 빠른가요?;ㅎㅎ;;
<stack> 현재 상황을 이야기하자면......등록이 자----알 되어 있어서 문제해결 되었습니다....ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<bluetux> stack, 음.. 괜히 목소리만 높아 졌네요.. ..
<stack> bluetux,아니요...상대방이 싫어서 그런것이 아니라 문제해결을 위한 토론이니 전혀 개의치 않습니다...ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<bluetux> 전 이만 퇴근..
<bluetux> 좋은 시간들 되세요..
<jincreator> 네, 안녕히가세요.
<stack> 수고하셨어용
<bluetux> 꾸우벅
<stack> 내일 또
<jincreator> drake_kr님, drake.kr 어디서 구입하셨나요?
<readytoact1> 헉헉허걱
<jasonjang> 오랫만 입니다. readytoact1 , 아마 기억을 몬하시겠지만....
<hacking_u> readytoact1, 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> jasonjang, 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 칫,  ㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 아옭옭옭
<RBS> 웅키웅키 아쿠카앜
<readytoact1> 학학학
<Jinseok> 피진 쓰시는 readytoact1 님 계시네요
<Jinseok> ndsin 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 네 안녕하셔요
<Jinseok> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=18181
<Jinseok> 여기 한번 봐보세요
<Jinseok> 우분투 에 대해서 소설을 제가 쓰려고 합니다
<ndsin> 흠
<Jinseok> 미친듯이 인소를 본 탓인지;;;;
<ndsin> 흠
<Jinseok> 왜요?
<ndsin> 그냥요
<ndsin> 우분투로 무슨 내용의 소설이 나오나요
<Jinseok> ndsin 중학교 1학년이 어쩔수 없이 자리가 없어 우분투 동아리에 들어 가게 되었는데 거기서 우분투에 대한 흥미를 알아가는 이야기 입니다
<ndsin> 으악
<ndsin> 그렇게도 되는군요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 괜찮은데요
<Jinseok> 좀 신선 하게 하려고 노력 중입니다
<Jinseok> ndsin 내일 시험 끝나는 대로 쓰기 시작할것입니다
<Jinseok> drake_kr 뭐 하시나요?
<Jinseok> 안녕히 계십시요
<dmswhd777> 안녕하세요 급한 질문이 있어서 이렇게 접속했습니다 우분투 10.10 버전사용중인데 로그인 화면에서 모든게 먹통이 됩니다 어떻게 해결하나요 ???
<drake_kr> jincreator / jinseok :: 잤어요
<grr> hello world.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-07
<drake_kr> hello fucking world
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<grr> LTE라...
<grr> 3.9G로 명명해야 할까요 4G라고 마케팃대로 받아줘야 할까요
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> 3.5G가 적당할듯?
<yemharc> 어제 쿼티가 하도 짜증나서 대리점을 갔더니
<grr> 쩜오 인것입니까...
<yemharc> 20만원을 받고 넥S로 바꿔주더군요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> <-받은사람
<yemharc> 폰을 바꾸러 가니 돈과 기기를 주는 상콤한...............
<grr> 할부원금 없이요?
<yemharc> 다 따지고 보면 당연히 돈은 내는건데
<yemharc> 20만원 차감하고 하면 내는 돈이 대충 7만원 (......)
<grr> yemharc :: 승리하셨다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제대로 승리했습니다
<yemharc> (....)
<yemharc> 전 이걸로 돈도 받고(?) 새 폰도 얻고 장난감 폰도 생긴겁니다
<yemharc> .............
<grr> 넥s 사려고 해도 17만원에 6.5 요금제 3달은 줘야하는데... 7만원에...
<yemharc> 더 웃긴건 그 7만원이 8개월 할부로 나갑...............
<grr> (....)
<yemharc> (쿼티 남은 약정기간)
<grr> 레퍼부심을 선보여보세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안그래도 분투 깔고 있습 (......)
<drake_kr> ..
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> ......반응들이 왜 그래요
<drake_kr> 윈도우 유저라서요
<yemharc> 스맛폰 손에 쥐고 제일 먼저 하는건 당연히 루팅이잖아요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 허나 윈 모바일은 안 쓰시겠지!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc :: htc는 쓸만하다고 생각하고 있습니다만..
<grr> 윈모 좋아요... 미라지 하나 있으면 서브로 써보고 싶음
<drake_kr> sc8000 유저였었고..
<yemharc> 제 등 뒤에는 옴니아2를 붙잡고 아잉폰5만 기다리는 사람이.................
<grr> X301, ibee(HPC) 유저 였었고..
<grr> WM정말 좋습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ..
<grr> 파일 집어넣기도 간단하게 할 수 있고... 또 뭐 있더라...
<yemharc> 전 윈모는 구경'만' 해봤습니다
<yemharc> 옛날에는 PalmOS 유저............
<grr> kpug ?!
<drake_kr> 제경우는 rw6100으로 RS232 패킷 어날라이저 만들어 썼었습니다
<yemharc> <-IT인간인 이 사람, 핸드폰 처음 쓴게 고3 졸업하고 군대까지 다녀온 뒤부터입...........
<grr> ....
<yemharc> 그러니까 06년에 태어나서 처음 제 폰을 가져봤군요
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> ......왠지 말하면 아무도 안 믿지만
<drake_kr> 지금 하시는 일이?
<yemharc> 모바일게임회사 /_\
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 지금까지 써봤던 폰들중 가장 좋았던 폰은..
<drake_kr> 노키아
<grr> 셀빅XG + CDMA 모듈
<drake_kr> 중고로 사면 대략 2만원
<yemharc> ......팜 파일럿?
<yemharc> (...)
<grr> 바이어프리즘 괜히 팔았나.. 지금 냅두고 있었으면 골동품은 됬을텐대 말이죠
<drake_kr> 나 msx 괜히 판듯
<grr> msx ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 VAIO C1VR-BP 괜히 놔둔듯 해요............. (...........)
<yemharc> 그냥 처분 불가능
<drake_kr> 메모리가 무려 128KB 대용량
<drake_kr> 어제 hacking_u씨가 나보고 미친놈이라그랬었나
<grr> oops?
<drake_kr> 얼마전까지 센스 630에 10.04 깔아썼다니까..
<grr> 멘도시노 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 암튼 스탠포드에서 졸작으로 서버 나온것 대박이었음
<drake_kr> 그얘기 하다 나왔구나..
<grr> 정말 니눅스가 대단하다고 느낀게, 제가 저 멘도시노에 SSH 터널링을 해서 썼었거든요... 커넥션 하나에 cpu 점유율이 0.3 밖에 안되던..
<drake_kr> 80486으로 웹서버 돌리는데
<drake_kr> 메모리 8M 스토리지 16M
<grr> 에이 그렇게치면 atmega8로도 웹서버...
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 뭐 대충
<yemharc> 스맛폰 스펙이면 IRC서버 무난하게 굴릴정도 되지 않나요
<drake_kr> 근데 멋진건
<drake_kr> 전원공급을 랜선에서 받고..
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> 크기가.. 랜선 꼬다리 만큼..
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> mm 단위였음
<grr> 스맛폰 스펙이면 무난하게 돌아갈거 같아요
<grr> vnc서버도 돌리는데 irc 정도야,,,
<drake_kr> 흠.. 스마트폰이 600mhz라고 해서 펜2 600mhz 시절을 생각하면 안되죠
<yemharc> 같은 클럭이어도 처리량은 더 높을걸요
<drake_kr> 제가 자주 하는 이야기가
<drake_kr> 펜4 3.2보다 아톰 1.4가 더 낫다는건디..
<grr> 아톰 Z계열을 봤을때 동의하기 힘드네요..
<cartes9> 아톰 Z계열 좋지않나요?
<grr> 아톰 Z계열에서 snes 에뮬이 화면과 소리가 밀리더군요. 또 전에 Z계열에서 개발했을때 콘솔에 로그로 printf로 출력하는게 부담이 되서 이것도 상당량 빼버린 적도 있습니다
<drake_kr> http://www.compuzone.co.kr/product/product_detail.htm?ProductNo=181137&BigDivNo=4&MediumDivNo=1018&DivNo=2048 으앜 이거 고무 느낌 나겠지?
<grr> 헬로 귀티 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 키캡만 분리하시는게..?
<cartes9> Vaio X115에서
<cartes9> 디빅스동영상도 제대로 않돌아간다는 말이 있더군요
<cartes9> 동영상이**
<cartes9> corrected
<drake_kr> 중요한건
<drake_kr> 펜4 3.2에서 돌아가는지
<drake_kr> 둘다 안돌아가는데 아톰z가 나쁘다고만 할건 없잖아여
<cartes9> Vaio X115가 아톰 Z CPU
<cartes9> 쓰거든영
<cartes9> 요새 BRrip들은 대단한것 같던데
<drake_kr> 아 키캡사야는디
<grr> 아톰 Z계열이 소비전력에 비해 성능은 정말 쩌는거 같은데..
<drake_kr> http://www.kbdmania.net/xe/2357939
<drake_kr> grr :: 긍게 snes 에뮬이 펜4 3.2에서는 소리가 안 밀리는겨?
<grr> 네
<grr> 펜3에서도 잘됬었죠
<yemharc> 아우
<yemharc> 이번달 중순부터 실사점검 나오네...............
<drake_kr> 그럼 아톰 z시리즈는 버려야함?
<MBP^Seony> 헬로키티 키보드 탐나는데...
<grr> ㄴㄴㄴ Z시리즈는 소비전력 대비 쩌는 성능이에요
<drake_kr> 소비전력 20w대?
<drake_kr> Seony :: 이번에 오실때 하나 구입하시지요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하지만 고무가 느껴질거임
<MBP^Seony> drake_kr, 키캡만 따로 안파나 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저도 그게 궁금..
<MBP^Seony> 근데 키캡만 떼도 기계식하고는 안맞으니....
<drake_kr> 흠..
<grr> 3.75w로 알고있는데
<drake_kr> 수제 키캡을 제작해서 팔아볼까..
<drake_kr> grr :: 헐
<drake_kr> .... -ㅅ-
<grr> 2.5~3.7w 가
<grr> 맞네요
<drake_kr> 컴터맞노
<drake_kr> 내것은 80w
<grr> 그니까요.. 소비전력대비 성능은 쩔어요
<grr> 저걸로 왜 휴대폰 안만드나 몰라..
<drake_kr> x86의 한계
<drake_kr> 대기전력이 2.5라는 뜻이 되니까..
<grr> 그렇게 되는군...
<drake_kr> avr의 대기전력은?
<grr> 신형이 100nA
<grr> (...)
<grr> GG
<grr> 아.. 마이크로단위까지도 가는구나...
<grr> (...)
<drake_kr> 아톰 Z6는 21mA
<drake_kr> ARM하고 상대가 안됨
<grr> 그러네요...
<grr> Z계열 실제로 써먹는걸 본게, 고진샤 같은 것들 있잖아요? 그거 그냥 통채로 기계 안에 집어넣어서 쓰더라구요
<drake_kr> 내꺼 AMD는 71~139와트 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Z시리즈는 쿨러 안달아도 되나?
<grr> BMT때 쿨러 없이 2주 버텼어요
<grr> 계속 서버와 파일은 주고 받고, 소음측정도 하면서 파일도 맹글면서 그래도 2주 버팀
<drake_kr> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 고진샤 7인치 모델이 터치스크린이니까, 기계에 넣을때 좀 이쁘게 파서 넣으니까 꼭 그냥 터치스크린 단것같이 그렇게 나오더라구요
<stack> all, 안녕하세요
<stack> bind 제약성때문에 버젼업시 최신버젼을 받을려면은 원하고자하는 버젼이 있는 리포지토리를 등록한구 apt-get로 인스톨하면 되는가요?
<stack> 등록한후
<yemharc> stack, 보통 그렇게 하시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 그리고 apt-get upgrade 했는데 [xx업그레이드 안함]이라고 뜨는거면
<yemharc> update-manager로 업그레이드 해보세요.
<yemharc> apt-get은 안되는데 업뎃 매니저는 되는 경우가 꽤 있습니다.
<stack> yemharc, 감사합니다.
<stack> 보통 우분투에서 최신의 리포지토리는 어떤 사이트를 흔희들 보시나요?
<yemharc> 런치패드? (...)
<stack> 우분투 런치패드 군요 감사합니다
<stack> yemharc, 위의 업데이트는 새로운 리포지토리를 등록 안하고 업드레이드시의 주의 사항인거죠?
<stack> s/업드레이드/업데이트
<yemharc> stack, 아뇨, 업데이트가 아니라 업그레이드요
<yemharc> apt-get은 가끔 업데이트 목록에 있어도 업데이트를 하지 않는 경우가 있습니다
<stack> 갑자기 업데이트랑 업그레이드의 차이점이 혼란스러운데요..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 설명해주실수 있으신가요?
<yemharc> apt-get update는 source.list의 저장소들이 보유하고 있는 deb패키지 리스트를 긁어오는거고
<yemharc> upgrade는 긁어온 캐쉬 목록과 현재 시스템의 목록을 비교해서 더 높은 버전이 있다면 받아서 설치하는 작업이죠
<stack> 업데이트---> 리포지토리 기준으로 업데이트
<stack> 업그레이드--->업데이트.....
<stack> 둘다 업데이트라고 할수있지만....뭘로 기준으로 하냐의 차이인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 한쪽은 목록만 업데이트
<yemharc> 한쪽은 목록끼리 비교해서 실제 패키지 업그레이드
<stack> 감사합니다....이 부분은 제가 인터넷으로 좀더 조사해보겠습니다...시간 빼앗는것도 죄송하고....
<stack> 감사합니다...
<yemharc> 아뇨;;
<yemharc> 그냥 간단히 생각하세요
<yemharc> A라는 편의점 밴더와 B라는 편의점이 있는데
<stack> 너무 생각없이 사용해온것 같네요 제가..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 네
<yemharc> 편의점이 밴더에 물건을 요청할때, 일일이 물건을 다 가져와봐 이러면 비효율적이죠?
<stack> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그러니 일단 물건 목록이 적힌 문서를 요청합니다
<yemharc> 이게 update
<yemharc> 그리고 그 목록을 가지고 현재 편의점에 있는 목록과 비교를 했는데
<yemharc> 츄파츕스가 츄파츕스S가 됬네요? 그럼 츄파츕스S로 물건을 바꾸는게 좋을거 같아요. 그래서 요청해서 츄파츕스를 S로 바꿉니다
<yemharc> 이게 upgrade
<stack> 즉 update만 해서는 패키지가 바뀌지 않는다는 말씀?
<stack> 목록만 갱긴되기 때문에?
<stack> 갱신
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<stack> 어라....난 이때까지 뭐한거지..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 그리고 반대로, ppa를 등록해도 반드시 apt-get update를 해야하죠
<stack> 최신 목록을 갱신해야 되기 때문에?
<yemharc> 네
<stack> 그럼 ppa 등록후 update
<yemharc> ppa만 등록했다는건 바꿔 말하면 아직 그 ppa가 가지고 있는 목록은 모른다는거니까요
<yemharc> 그래서 update로 목록을 먼저 받아오고
<stack> upgrade를 해야 실제로 패키지가 갱신이 되는구요
<yemharc> upgrade로 새로운게 있으면 설치하는거죠
<yemharc> 그런겁니다
<stack> 잠시만요....제가 이때까지 해왔던 문서 좀 보고 오겠습니다.
<yemharc> 전 잠시 담배한대 -_-)/
<cartes9> 아... 근데 저희어머니는 자꾸 저보고 영어강사의 길을 가라고 하시는데
<stack> 다행입니다.....update후에 패키지를 인스톨하고 있었네요...휴
<cartes9> 영어강사가 낫나요? IT쪽 길보다?
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 본인이 하고 싶으신게 뭔가요?
<cartes9> IT요
<stack> 그럼 it아닌가요..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<cartes9> 영어강사는 열정이 없죠.. 하더라도...
<cartes9> 근데 저보다 나이어린애들도 한국와서 영어강사하고 간다니까
<cartes9> 뭔가 자격지심(?)이?
<stack> 영어강사를 했을경우 IT보다 뭐가 나은지 구체적으로 한번 적어보시면 비교하기 쉬울것 같은데..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 목록을 한 10개쯤 뽑아서
<stack> 1.연봉
<stack> 2.보람
<stack> 등등
<stack> 10점 만점으로 한번 점수를 매겨보세요
<cartes9> 네엥;;
<stack> 어차피 본인이 결정하는거니 100주관적으로 채점해도 될겁니다.ㅋ
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<stack> 정리가 안될땐 일단 노트에 적은후 냉정하게 판단....ㅋ
<drake_kr> 영어강사도 수급이 부족하다던데..
<drake_kr> 제대로 된 영어강사가 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> 영어강사안에는 한국강사 외국인강사 다 포함인가요?
<drake_kr> 한국사람들이죠 뭐..
<drake_kr> 영어 열풍인데
<drake_kr> 사실 강사들 이야기 들어보면
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 엉터리.. 라기보다는
<cartes9> '_'
<drake_kr> 어서와요
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 입시위주의 쓸모없는 영어를 가르치고 있죠
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<stack> 그런데 언어란 본인의 노력이 99%라...
<drake_kr> 쓸모없다기보다는..
<cartes9> *blink* *blink*
<drake_kr> 좀 거시기한..
<jincreator> yemharc 님, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 예를들어 번역서 한권은 미끈하게 뽑을수 있는 영어강사가
<drake_kr> 두 문장 가지고 한시간 떠드는거 보면..
<drake_kr> 웬지 좀 제입장에서는 거시기하죠
<cartes9> 아... 근데 머리에서 빨리 처리 할수 있는게 매우 중요한것 같은데요
<cartes9> 두 문장을 가지고 계속 연관기억을 동원해서
<cartes9> 이거저거
<cartes9> 생각을 내놓는건가요aa
<drake_kr> 뭐 이상한 한글로 뭔가 설명을 하죠
<drake_kr> 수동태라던가 과거완료라던가
<cartes9> 몸으로 느껴지도록
<drake_kr> 일단 it쪽이랑 디자이너쪽은 흥미가 있어야 하고, 감각이 떨어지면 바로 자기 자리가 없어지는데
<drake_kr> 최소한 영어강사는 언제 어딜 가든 최소한 자기 한입 먹을만큼은 벌 수 있으니까요.
<stack> 바로 자기 자리가 없어진다라....ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 바로바로 버려버리는 더러운 사회..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<drake_kr> 빙고.
<cartes9> 문장이나 문법을 설명할때는
<cartes9> 일상생활의 예를 가지고
<cartes9> 설명해야한다고봐요
<drake_kr> 99%는 수능대비로 영어를 가르치죠.
<cartes9> 자꾸 익숙해서 체화되면 그담부터는 그걸로 토론을 할수있다던지
<cartes9> 좀더 수준있는(?)
<cartes9> 사용을 할수있게...
<cartes9> 일기쓰기 부터 시작해서, 토론, 소논문작성
<cartes9> 그렇게 되어야한다고 생각해요
<drake_kr> 그럼 영어강사가 되셔서 현실을 약간이나마 바꿔보는것도 좋겠는데요
<cartes9> 아... 학생이 잘 않구해져요;;;
<cartes9> 드레이크님 학생 하실래요?
<cartes9> 사실 언어라는게
<cartes9> 수다떨때도 사용하는
<cartes9> 생리현상이잖아요
<drake_kr> 학생은 학원에서 구해주잖아요
<cartes9> second nature가 되어야죵
<cartes9> 학원에 고용되면 원하는대로 못가르쳐요.. 그냥 하라는 대로 고대로 하겠다고 그랬어요
<cartes9> 인터뷰때
<cartes9> 어짜피 떨어졌지만..
<cartes9> 수능대비 영어가 따로있나요 근데;;
<cartes9> 책많이 읽고 듣기 많이 하면, 자동으로 문법문제같은거 잘 맞추는뎅
<drake_kr> 요새 고딩 애들이 책읽을 시간이 어딨어요
<drake_kr> 최소 학원 4~5개씩 다니는데
<cartes9> 전 초등학생 가르쳐 봤는데, 초등학생도
<cartes9> 듣기 잘되고
<cartes9> 해서
<cartes9> 좀만 하면
<cartes9> 수능도 풀겠더라구요
<cartes9> 초등학생은 시간이 많아서 가능한것 같아요
<cartes9> ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 요즘 초등학생은 시간이 많지도 않지만
<drake_kr> 그럼 초딩 영재교육같은거 하시면 되겠네요
<cartes9> 네엥
<cartes9> ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> drake님 제 학생이 되어주세요
<cartes9> 한다는 사람이 없네요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 과외 원하는 사람은 많을텐데요
<drake_kr> 직장인들도
<cartes9> 잘없어요;
<cartes9> 누가 원하죠?
<cartes9> 앗
<drake_kr> 토익점수같은걸 요구하는 회사의 회사원들 있잖아요
<cartes9> 따지는식으로 말한거 아니에요
<cartes9> 죄송해요
<drake_kr> 공개로 그룹 모으면 금방 모입니다
<cartes9> 제가 890점 맞았다고 해서 않모이는것 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 디씨에서 까이더군요
<drake_kr> 하긴 제 주변에 영어 강사 하는 형들은 940~960 정도 되더라고요
<cartes9> 아.. 그렇군여
<cartes9> 흠... 토플 학원다니구싶당
<drake_kr> 낮은건 아닌데 강사로 보기엔 낮은거죠
<cartes9> 제가 강사님한테 물어봤는데
<drake_kr> 그리고 그거야 디씨에서나 까이는거고
<cartes9> 900점 넘기가 준비를 많이해야한다군요
<drake_kr> 학원장들은 별로 신경 안쓰는 분위기던데
<cartes9> 950점 넘기는 더 준비를 많이해야하고
<cartes9> 수학 그래프처럼..
<drake_kr> 강사 하다보면 그만큼 나온다고 하네요
<drake_kr> 점수 별로 신경 안 쓴다고 함.
<cartes9> http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=snut&no=69989&page=1&bbs=
<cartes9> 한국인들은 근데 왤캐 예의없이 남을 잣대질 하기 좋아하는지 몰르겠슴..
<cartes9> judgemental
<drake_kr> 근데 왜 과기대에다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<cartes9> 아.. 산업대가 저희집 근처이니까
<cartes9> 지역커뮤니티
<cartes9> 로
<cartes9> 게시판을 찾다보니
<cartes9> 그렇게 되었어요^,.^
<cartes9> 흐켱..aaa
<cartes9> RC LC 에 대해서 잘 몰라서
<cartes9> 다시 성적표 확인해보니
<cartes9> 470+420 정도였어요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 우리 금요일 예정대로 모이나요?
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 넵
<yemharc> drake_kr, 야근이 잡히면 도망쳐 가겠습니다
<drake_kr> cartes9 :: dc같은데 댓글다는 애들보고 '한국인은 싸가지가 없다'고 말씀하시면.. 흠
<drake_kr> 거긴 싸가지없는게 컨셉인데 -.-
<cartes9> 아 이태원에서나 길거리에서나 마찬가지에요
<cartes9> 제친구의 친구는
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 뭐 대충 8~9시부터 시작될듯요
<cartes9> 유아기때 미국으로 이민간애인데
<cartes9> 이태원에서
<cartes9> 영어썻다고
<cartes9> your English sucks!
<cartes9> 이런 말을 들었다는군요..
<drake_kr> 네.
<cartes9> 그리고 공릉역주변도 제가 또래대학생들이랑 눈마주치면
<cartes9> 않좋은 느낌을 줘요
<drake_kr> 뭐가 안 좋아요?
<cartes9> 그냥 인상찌푸리던데요
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 미쿡은 안 그런가요?
<cartes9> 미쿡은 눈인사하거나 안그러면 피하죠
<cartes9> 눈싸움하는 일은 적어도 없어요
<drake_kr> 흠.. 글쿤요
<cartes9> 죄송해요 자꾸 complain하는것 같아서
<yemharc> 아........이건 실수다
<yemharc> 넥S는 HDMI out-put이 없군요
<drake_kr> 전 미쿡 갔을때 눈 한번 마주쳤다가 싸대기 맞은적도 있는데..
<cartes9> 헉
<cartes9> 그래요?
<cartes9> 어느지역이었는데요?
<yemharc> 슬럼가 파문?
<drake_kr> 캘리포니아니까 슬럼가는 아닌듯..
<cartes9> 무슨일을 했길래
<drake_kr> 관광이었는데
<jincreator> 솔직히 넥스는 좀 급하게 나와서 사실상 갤스의 문제 해결+레퍼런스 OS 수준이지요.
<drake_kr> 흑인한테 처맞았어염
<cartes9> 아.. 이상한 흑인이네요
<drake_kr> 네.
<cartes9> 흑인은 피하는게 상책입니다
<cartes9> 그냥
<drake_kr> 그래도 별로 미쿡인한테 감정은 없는데요
<yemharc> jincreator, 아트릭스하고 넥스 사이서 고민했었거든요
<yemharc> 근데 랩독 살거 아니면 아트릭스는 딱히 매력이 안 느껴져서 넥스로 했죠
<yemharc> (어차피 지금 둘 다 공짜폰)
<cartes9> 피하던지 아니면 동화되어서 흑인보다 못한취급받던지..
<drake_kr> 아잉폰 5는 내년에 나오겠져?
<grr> 올해 10월 이란말이 있기도 하던대..
<yemharc> 내년 2~3월이지 않을까 싶어요
<jincreator> 넥스의 경우 레퍼런스 이상을 기대하시면 곤란합니다. 갥스 업데이트 버전인지라 심지어는 싱글코어죠.
<jincreator> 갥스->갤스
<cartes9> 아시안이 흑인보다 미국사회에서 지위가 낮데잖아요
<yemharc> jincreator, 그 레퍼런스를 바라보고 구매한거니까요
<jincreator> 네, 저도 그래요. ^^;
<drake_kr> 그래서 제가 싸다구 맞을 일은 아니었던듯
<yemharc> 레퍼런스 == 가지고 놀기 좋다
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 사실 딴거 다 제외하고
<drake_kr> 짱갠줄 알았다고 하는듯 하던데
<cartes9> 아...
<yemharc> T스토어 기본설치가 아니라는데서 이미 90점 정도는 먹고 들어갑...........
<cartes9> 그런듯
<cartes9> 근데 왜 짱개라고 싸대기를...
<jincreator> 레퍼런스라 XDA보다 업데이트가 먼저 된다는 단점 아닌 단점이 있기는 합니다.
<cartes9> 더러운 흑인놈이네요
<drake_kr> 뭐 경찰 불러서 해결은 봤지만서도..
<grr> yemharc :: T스토어 좋던대.. T스토어에서 다운로드 받는건 3G로 받아도 돈 안나간다더군요
<drake_kr> 근데 뭐 어딜 가든 그런 비슷한 일들은 많았고 그 사회에 적응을 못한것 뿐이니 별로 기분나쁘거나 하진 않더라고요
<yemharc> grr, 그건 피처폰이랑 똑같아요
<yemharc> 한번 돈 내고 구매한건 재 다운로드 할때엔 돈 안나가죠
<yemharc> 그냥 국내 통신사 과금정책입니다
<grr> yemharc :: 아뇨 3G패킷으로 받아도 데이터 사용량이 안깎인다구요
<yemharc> 허나 어차피 무제한 요금제 _-)v
<jincreator> 어떤 방식인지는 모르겠는데 전 KT인데 구글 마켓 한쪽에olleh가 있기는 합니다. 근데 목록이 실제 올레 마켓에 비하면 한참 적죠.
<drake_kr> 안드로이드는 국산제품 싫어염
<grr> Native! 탕!
<yemharc> jincreator, 저도 구글마켓에 T스토어 떠있습니다
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> 별건 아니고 폰 OS에서 마켓어플만 슬쩍 수정한 물건이에요
<yemharc> 커펌 해버리면 없어집니다
<yemharc> drake_kr, 넥스는 국산이지만 OS가 정품이라 괜찮습니다 (........)
<grr> 그래서 좋은겁니다 넥스가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 해적판 OS는 아니고 하드웨어는 그래도 쓸만하잖습니까
<jincreator> 구글에서 이런 것도 허용해줄 줄 몰랐거든요.
<yemharc> 구글 정책은 '원래 기능을 훼손하지 않는다면' 확장기능은 신경 안씁니다
<drake_kr> 소프트웨어가 국산 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 캐싫음
<yemharc> 그러니까 티스토어 기본탑재 아니라는데서 90점을 먹고 들어가죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 폰을 손에 쥐면 루팅을 합니다
<drake_kr> SKAF와 T스토어부터 지웁니다
<drake_kr> 스마트한건가요?
<yemharc> 넥스는 둘 다 없어서 루팅해도 딱히 할게 없습니다
<grr> 시망드로이드에도 SKAF 심어서 나오나요??? ;
<yemharc> 국내 통신사는 끈질겨요
<yemharc> 얕보면 훅 갑니다
<grr> 이야....
<grr> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 그 개 슈렉 취급받는 모토로이에도 탑재되어 있다구요
<yemharc> (...........)
<yemharc> 덕분에 순정 신품 첫 기동부터 홈딜 쩔.............
<drake_kr> pc9801 겜 7기가 모았습니다
<grr> 킁....
<yemharc> ........그만큼이 나와요?
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<yemharc> 오오미 지리것소;;;
<grr> drake님은 나중에 sw 박물관 차리실듯
<yemharc> 대리점 사장님 이 무슨 테러요;;
<drake_kr> 오실때 USB 하나 들고오셔요
<yemharc> 넥스 번호를 막고 쿼티 번호를 열어놨;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<test_> w
<test_> 테스트입니다.
<drake_kr> 오
<grr> hello
<drake_kr> 테스트다
<test_> 으잉;;
<drake_kr> hello world
<drake_kr> test.c
<test_> hello, world
<test_> 우분투에서
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<test_> apt-get만 할려니까...
<test_> 계속 에러나요!? 으헝헝
<drake_kr> 음
<test_> 웹브라우저는 되는데-
<yemharc> 무슨에러요
<test_> 뭐가 문제일까요;
<test_> 네트워크 설정 문제일까요;;
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4992 <-
<test_> 일단 업데이트 할려니까..
<test_> sudo apt-get update 하면...
<test_> 쭈욱 뜨다가
<drake_kr> 아 이분도 아마
<drake_kr> 그거겠네요
<drake_kr> kr.archive.ubuntu.com 접속이 안되는 현상
<drake_kr> 심심한데 포럼에 하나 올려볼까..
<test_> 넵...
<test_> 그래서...
<drake_kr> 아 이거 올리기도 좀 거시긔하구나..
<test_> ftp.daum.net/ubuntu 로 바꾼다고 해야 하나... gnome에서
<test_> 바꿨는데도...
<test_> 계속 비슷한 에러가 나네요.
<test_> 우분투 초짜입니다 ㅜㅠ
<drake_kr> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 여기서 싹 바까주면 해결될듯염
<test_> 배워볼려고 깔았는데 시작부터 이러네요;
<jincreator> http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ 현재 이상없이 접속 잘 되는데요.
<drake_kr> 아오 저같은 커맨드라인 유저는 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 카이스트 쪽에서 임시 서버 놓은 이후로 속도는 느리지만 서버가 나가는 일은 아직까지 거의 없었던 듯 합니다.
<test_> 음...
<drake_kr> 근데 테스트님 apt-get update에서 막힌다고 하셨지용?
<test_> 어떻게 바꾸면 될까요 '-';
<test_> 넵
<test_> 패키지명 알아내서... 예를 들어,
<drake_kr> 핑은 들어가도 뭐 못 받아오는경우가 많던데 요새..
<test_> sudo apt-get install valgrind 하면, 설치가 되는데...
<drake_kr> 패키지 설치할라믄 업뎃하라고 하고
<drake_kr> 업뎃할라믄 에러나고
<test_> update하면, 인증되지 않은 거라던가;;; 뭐랬더라... 그런 파일이 에러나네요.
<drake_kr> 이런 x부랄 우분투!
<grr>  /.\
<drake_kr> 흠..
<jincreator> 인증되지 않았다고 뜬다면...혹시 PPA를 추가하신 적이 있나요?
<drake_kr> 터미날에서 sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 하시고오.. kr.archive.ubuntu.com을 ftp.daum.net 으로 싹 바꿔주세염
<drake_kr> http://movie.daum.net/play/detail/main.do?playId=28258
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 위젯을 너무 많이 띄웠나.............
<yemharc> 가용램 50으로는 분투가 약간 느린듯한 느낌이네요
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> cli가 아니라니
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<cartes9> 짱깨 즐
<cartes9> ===3=3
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: 교포이신가봐요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu :: 그때 보셨으면서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 쭝꿔 만쉐이~~~
<cartes9> 워쓰 쭝꾸얼렌
<cartes9> woh tsu zhungguoren
<cartes9> ni hao
<bluetux> cartes9, chicnesses ??
<imsu> grr: 장난이죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 설마 모르고 했겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<RBS> ^_^
<imsu> yemharc , RBS  안녕하세요
<yemharc> :)
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> http://news.nate.com/view/20110706n04373 술푸네
<imsu> drake_kr: 결혼 하시게요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 여자부터 좀 만나게 ㅅㅂ
<grr> 여자 사람 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 아 비 징하게 오네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 으어....잠이 쏟아진다
<grr> 으어 잉여력이 솟는다..
<yemharc> #$%#^^^^%$#@#$%#^
<grr> 잉잉이ㅣㅣㅣㅇㅇㅇ이22222222EEEEEEEEEEEEEE이이잉여력
<RBS> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 잉여력;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 곧 이 잉여력이 0으로 수렴할테지만... 지금은 무한 발산 상태에요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무한 발산이라
<imsu> 등차수열이네 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 등차수열 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이젠 기억도 안나요
<drake_kr> 잉여
<drake_kr> 콛잉여
<grr> 군대 제대하구 6개월 공장일한뒤에 복학하려고 수학책을 딱 보니까,
<grr> sin 0도랑 sin90도가 몇도인지 모르겠어서 친구한테 전화하니까...
<yemharc> 등차수열같은거 몰라요
<grr>  " 너 당장 도서관으로 튀어나와 이샛퀴야!!!!!!!!!" 라고...
<yemharc> (*비몽사몽)
<RBS> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 으하하하하~~~~ 공비<=-1 or 공비 > 1 무한등비수열의 발산 조건;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ....
<imsu> 미쳤나봐; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헐 ;;
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 커피한잔 하세요
<grr> 미분귀신 vs 적분귀신
<yemharc> 어째서 나의 저금은 열역학 법칙을 위배하는가...................
<imsu> sin(90 + x) = cos(x)
<imsu> 헤헤
<imsu> 아는거 나왔다!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 퍼가요~♡
<grr> yemharc :: 퍼가염~☆
<yemharc> 이사람들잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 좋은 정보 감사합니다~!!!
<grr> yemharc :: 줄서봅니다. (
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> grr 내일 안오고 여자사람 만나러 가서 좋겠다? 응?
<imsu> 배신자 즉결 처분
<imsu>  /ban
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ..
<imsu>  /kick
<imsu> ㅋㅌㅋ
<RBS> 이종족을 만나러 가시는건가요..
<yemharc> ..........내일?
<imsu> 고추없는 사람을 만나러 가면;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고추에 털남
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 모레 아니에요?
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 데헷
<imsu> yemharc: 오늘 목요일
<imsu> 내일 금요일 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> .............어?
<drake_kr> 내일 금요일 안오고 토요일 여자 만나러 간대잖아요
<yemharc> ............하루가 사라졌어?!
<imsu> drake_kr: 띵똥! ㅋㅋ
<RBS> 내일이라..
<RBS> 내일 학원 종강일..
<grr>  /.\
<RBS> 장기발표일인데 발표할게 없어요 전...ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> RBS :: 강북이랬죠?
<RBS> 예
<imsu> 아 그러고 보니 오늘 세미나 있네 제길 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 저 노원구에요
<grr>  /.\
<RBS> 취업준비 면접준비 이런 이유로 시간 보냈는데
<RBS> 헉
<imsu> 아 귀찮아 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 내일 벙개 합니다
<grr> far far away
<RBS> 전 학원에서 발표하고 놀아서 참석 어려울듯요..ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 발표할건 없지만..수료식이 있어서요
<drake_kr> 거의 8시 넘어서 시작해요
<RBS> 아마 끝나면 다같이 회식...ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 노원구에요?
<RBS> 근데 미치겠는건 면접날 연락해서 알려준다는 회사는  연락이 없음..
<RBS> 학원은 신설동에 잇어요
<drake_kr> 그런 회사 가지 마세요
<grr>  /.\
<drake_kr> 걍 면접 보고 나올때 이미 결정되는 회사가 짱임
<RBS> 원래 어제까지 연락이 왔어야하는데..이건 뭐 된다안된다 말이 없으니..
<RBS> 덕분에 2주동안..상콤하게 날렸네요.ㅎ
<RBS> 이것저것 다양하게 공부는 한듯..
<grr>  /.\...
<drake_kr> 그런 회사는 쿨하게 생각을 마세요
<grr> 전 정말 운좋게 처리된 케이스군요...
<RBS> 예 저도 이 회사때문에 짜증나서..
<RBS> 처음에 연락이 없어서 안된거니 싶어서 장기 준비하는데 일주일만에 미팅하자고 해서 가서 보고..
<drake_kr> 어차피 지원자 많음 -> 이라고 얘기하는거잖아염
<RBS> 면접일 알려준다고 해서 면접 준비하는데 이또한 연락이 없으니..
<RBS> 담주엔 상콤하게 자바나 공부하다 취업할려구요..ㅎ
<RBS> 자바로 테트리스 짜는 것을 목표로...-ㅅ-; 그전에 취업되면 모르겠지만..
<drake_kr> "사람은 필요하지만 당장 필요하지는 않음 -> 나도 회사에 출근하고 싶으니 다른 회사 알아보겠음" <- 요게 바람직한 루트
<RBS> 일단 다른 사람 자바로 테트리스 짜놓은거 봤는데 코드로 650줄가량 있던데 문제는 봐도 모르겠다는거..-ㅅ-;;;
<grr> 테! 트! 리! 스!
<grr>  /_\
<RBS> 노원구라..
<drake_kr> grr :: 첨에 테트리스 짤때 딴사람거 참고한적 있음?
<RBS> 옛날 배틀필드할때 아주 가끔은 노원구에서 모였었던적이..
<grr> drake_kr :: 첨에 1주는 혼자서 썡으로 낑낑했구, 그러다가 도저히 빡쳐서 winapi.co.kr 에 있는거 슬쩍슬쩍 보기만 하다가
<RBS> 테트리스 다른사람거 참고안하면 짜기 어려울거같은데요..;
<grr> 3주째부터 복붙을 하면서 맞게 수정을 하기 시작했구
<drake_kr> RBS :: 순서도는 그리셨음?
<grr> 4주째 완성 /.\
<RBS> 아뇨. 이번주까지는 서버기초만 보고
<grr> 처음한 일이 그림 그리기 였어요
<drake_kr> 굿
<RBS> 면접 아예 연락없으면 다음주부터 시작할려구요.
<RBS> 4주라...
<drake_kr> 우리는 항상 피카소가 되어야 함니다
<grr> 그림을 그려야 합니다
<RBS> 그림이라..
<grr> 화이트보드 하나 살까해요
<RBS> 오 화이트보드
<grr> 어짜피 이제 정직원이니까 편하게 수정가능한걸루
<RBS> !!
<yemharc> 아아아.................
<grr> 처음 생각한걸 먼저 순서도나 그림을 그려놓고
<grr> 구조를 명확히 한 후에 작업을 들어가거든요..
<RBS> 한 2주 자바만 매달리면 테트리스는 짤수있으려나..
<drake_kr> 자바보다 순서도!!
<RBS> 예..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> grr, 그림은 채색부터 해야 제맛입니다
<RBS> 근데 순서도를 그릴래도..
<grr> RBS :: 전 c로 printf scanf while for 요거만 알고 있는 상태에서 1달 걸렸었어요..
<grr> yemharc :: 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc :: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> -ㅁ-
<yemharc> 그러니 우리도 코딩을 한 다음 순서도를...................
<RBS> 와우
<grr> -ㅁ-
<yemharc> 하지만 보세요
<yemharc> 보안점검때문에 요 몇일 서버 붙어있는데
<drake_kr> 하긴
<drake_kr> 코딩하면 순서도가 필요하죠
<RBS> 순서도를 그리는데 막그려야할까요? 아니면 기본양식을 찾아서 그에 맞춰서 그려야할까요
<yemharc> 서버는 채색부터(백업한 설정파일부터 쏟아붇...)
<RBS> 순서도를 마지막으로 그렸을때가 아주 오래전 국민학생때 GW Basic하면서 그렸던게 다인데..
<yemharc> 딱히 누구 보여줄게 아니라면 freemind로 도전을!!
<drake_kr> RBS :: http://drake.kr/59226
<RBS> 그렸다는 기억만 있지 뭘 써넣었는지 기억이 안나서
<RBS> 와우
<RBS> 드레이크님 사이트세요?
<drake_kr> 네
<RBS> 블럭쌓기는 테트리스인가요
<RBS> ㅎ
<drake_kr> 상표권은 저작권이 있어서 마음대로 못 써요
<grr>  아.. 순서도를
<grr> 그 dia 같은 전문툴이나
<RBS> 아..그런게 있었나요.;
<grr> 딱 양식에 맞는거맞게 그리라는게 아니에요
<RBS> 그냥 자기가 알아보는 정도?
<grr> 네
<grr> 음..
<yemharc> OS 순서도를 그리려면 전지 몇장이면 될라나...............
<drake_kr> 그렇긴 한데
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 한장
<RBS> 근데 나중에 다른 사람이랑 작업할것을 고려하면 처음부터 어느정도 양식은 알아야하지 않을까요..
<grr> 사실 이건 제가 생각하는거긴 한데요
<drake_kr> 그런거 고려해봤자..
<grr> 내가 작업하기 위해 먼저 내 생각을 정리하기 위해서 만드는 용으로 만드는것과, "문서화" 해서 남에게 보여주기용은 별도라고 생각해요
<RBS> 아 그렇겠네요..
<grr> "문서화"는 이미 작성된 코드를 상대로 하는거니까.. 결국 가장 중요한것은 자기 생각을 정리하는 과정으로 "그림그리기"를 하는거라구 생각해요
<grr> 얘로 들어 메모장 UI만 만든다고 생각해보면
<grr> 메모장 모양, 메뉴 위치, 크기 같은거라든지 이런 대략적인걸
<yemharc> 모든 창작활동은 원래 종이에 낙서하는데서 시작하죠
<RBS> 음..그렇군요..
<grr> 한번에 머리에서 뽑아서 바로 코드를 치는게 매우 어렵다고 생각해요
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<RBS> 종이에 낙서라..ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 그나저나 지금 windows 2008 공부하다고 bible 이라는 1100 페이지짜리 책 보고 있는데
<yemharc> IT를 하려는 사람들은 너도나도 프로그래머가 되기 위해 노력하지만
<yemharc> 사실 먹고살기 쉽고 편한건 코더
<RBS> 한 200페이지는 봤는데 이렇게 보는게 정상인지 모르겠어요..ㅎ
<yemharc> (........)
<RBS> 코더라..
<drake_kr> 그런 책을 열심히 읽어서 뭐해요
<yemharc> RBS, 사전은 찾으라고 있는거지 외우라고 있는게 아니에요
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 정답 ㅋㅋ
<RBS> -ㅅ-;; 어떻게 시작해야할지 감이 안잡혀서 그 사전을 읽고 있습니다.ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼
<drake_kr> 윈2008을 깔고
<drake_kr> 뭔가를 해봐요
<drake_kr> 전 문서같은거 본적 없지만 이것저것 서버 운영을 하고 있어요
<yemharc> 08이면 서버였죠?
<RBS> 지금 그냥 쓰는 윈도우가 2008 r2 에요
<RBS> 예
<drake_kr> 그럼 뭔가를 해봐요
<RBS> 음..
<yemharc> 08로 웹서버를 해보자! 라던가 하는 목표를 세우고
<yemharc> 하면서 모르겠는 부분을 책에서 찾아요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<grr> 윈2008을 깔고 IIS로 웹서버 한번 돌려보세요. 절대 한번에 안되니까 그 시행착오를 통해 여러개를 배우고 그게 내공이 되는 거라구 생각합니다
<yemharc> 책을 읽고서 하려고 해봐야 어차피 머리에 안남아있어요
<RBS> 예
<RBS> 그렇게 접근해봐야겠네요.
<grr> 그 시행착오를 해결하는 과정에서 책이 필요하다고 생각해요
<drake_kr> 아오 내일 뒤풀이 안하면 이쪽에 와서 하세요
<RBS> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 갈과주겠음
<RBS> 뒷풀이는 매 기수마다 해왔으니 아마 할거에요.
<yemharc> 난 읽고나서 머리에 남아서 후르릅 되던데! 라면...... 당신은 여기서 이러고 계실 분이 아닙니다. 얼른 인류에게 공헌할 수 있는 길을 찾으시고...
<RBS> 아마가 아니징..ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 진짜 보안공부하면서 공부할것도 많은데
<grr> 12
<drake_kr> 보안이라
<drake_kr> 리버스는 어때요?
<RBS> 프로그래밍 능력이 절실히 요구 되고..서버도 다룰줄 알아야하고..
<RBS> 리버싱이요?
<RBS> 역공학?
<drake_kr> 네.
<drake_kr> hacking_u 님이 잘 하는거임
<RBS> 배우긴 했는데 많이 붙잡진 않았어요.
<RBS> 한때 그걸 목표로 하긴 했지만..
<grr> 리버스 엔지니어링 /.\
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 그걸 배우다니
<grr> 헐..
<RBS> 프로그램능력 자체가 좀 미흡해서..
<drake_kr> 누가 가르쳐주지
<RBS> 강사분이요..ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 저 소개점
<grr> 헐
<RBS> 지금은 a3로 모의해커팀으로 가셨음.
<grr> drake_kr :: 녹음하고 자료 얻어서 저에게도 좀..
<drake_kr> 긍게
<RBS> 정말 처음 학원와서 첫 수업부터
<drake_kr> crackme 좀 하신분인가
<RBS> 리눅스 기초 시간인데
<drake_kr> 리눅스 기초라..
<drake_kr> 그딴게 어딨어
<RBS> 리눅스는 vmware 이미지로 넘겨주고 바로 어셈으로 들어갔었죠..
<grr> 리눅스 쓸줄 몰라요...
<drake_kr> 리눅스 기초 : emacs를 실행한다.
<RBS> buffer over flow stack over flow 개념 이랑 shell 코드 주어진거 짜게 시키고..
<grr> emacs 를 끄는방법 :: 컴퓨터를 끄고 다시 켠다
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<RBS> 하여튼 첫시간에 완전 패닉이었죠..
<drake_kr> 오
<RBS> 일주일 그렇게 패닉으로 보내고 나중에 시간이 지나서
<drake_kr> 패닠
<drake_kr> 달팽이라니
<RBS> 리버싱 수업에 연장선상에서 계속 진행해나갔었음..
<grr> 설마 스텍 오버플로우내서 root 권한 없이 root권한 명령을 때리는
<grr> 그런 기술을..
<drake_kr> 집에오는길은 때론 너무길어
<drake_kr> 오 그러고보니 그노래 가사가 좀 공밀레삘
<RBS> 뭐 사실 제가 뭘한건지도 모르겠어요..ㅎㅎ
<RBS> 사실 그정도까진 아니구.
<yemharc> 리눅스 기초라면 역시 다음 수업은 정규표현식.................
<yemharc> orz
<grr> 정규표현식?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> OTL
<drake_kr> 6월 모임때
<grr> 아
<grr> 이거 ㅡㅡ
<stack> 질문있사옵니다....
<drake_kr> 첫시간 yemharc씨가 리눅스 초보에 대해서 열변을 토했는데
<drake_kr> 두번째 손기조님 터미널 들어가서 정규표현식 크리
<yemharc> 진짜 어려운 말이나 리눅스 관련 용어 최대한 줄여서 진행했건만
<grr> 리눅스 초보는 yemharc옹이 아니라 저같은 사람을 일컫는 말이에요
<yemharc> 바로 다음 타임에 정규표현식이 주루룩...................
<drake_kr> 얃옹을 보기 위해서는 정규표현식이 필요합니다. <-
<stack> nfs 서버에 마운트 하기위해 etc/fatab에 nfs마운트 설정 한줄을 추가했습니다.
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 무서운걸 하고 계시는군요
<stack> 마운트를 mount <마운트 포인트>   로 정상적으로 했습니다.
<drake_kr> nfs라..
<grr> 모르는거다 무서워요...
<grr> ...
<stack> 그런데 mount -a로 했을시 시스템에 문제가 생기는지요?
<drake_kr> 음? nfs 마운트가 어려웠었나
<stack> 참고로 nfs마운트 이외에는 전부로컬
<grr> 저 아직 mount 할 줄 몰라요 (...)
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 도스겜 할라믄 마운트 필순데
<stack> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<grr> 정말 리눅스 쓸줄 모른다니까요..
<grr> vim과 gcc가 저에게 있어 전부에요 -_-;
<yemharc> nfs 데몬이 떠 있고 인터넷 연결이 되어 있으면 아무 문제 없심다
<stack> mount -a 로 하면 일단 fatab안에 있는건 전부 다시 마운트하라는 의미인데
<drake_kr> 흠 공부할땐 시스템에 문제가 생기면 안되는 곳에서 벌벌 떨면서 하는것보단 걍 넷붘같은데다 깔아서 하는게 좋아요
<grr> 이걸 배운다(?)고 하기도 뭣하고...  학원 같은데 리눅스 교육과정같은거 넣어볼까...
<stack> 기존에 마운트 되어 있던곳이랑 잠시...라도 문제가 생기는지....
<drake_kr> 별 문제는 없을것 같은데..
<drake_kr> 그렇게 해본 사람이 별로 없다는게 문제죠 ㅋㅋ
<stack> 그렇게 생각하는데 -a옵션이면 일단 기존의 마운트는 일단 끓고 다시하는지 아니면 마운트 안되곳만 다시하는지가 궁금..
<drake_kr> 저만해도 우분투에서 서버에는 #sudo apt-get install nfs-server로 설치하고 클라에서 #nfs ip로 접근을 해버리니까..
<stack> 후자인것 같기는한데
<drake_kr> 일단 끊고 다시 해도 별 문제는 없을거라고 보는데..
<stack> 문제가 없다면 다행인데..[일단 끊고]가 무서워서요..혹시라도
<drake_kr> grr :: 리눅스에서 얃옹 보려면 정규표현식이 필요하니 목표를 얃옹으로 정해
<yemharc> stack, 그러니까 mount -a 하면 링크되어 있는 전체를 다시 마운트 하는데 시스템에 문제가 생기지 않느냐 라는 말이죠?
<drake_kr> 긍게 그 "혹시라도"가 문제가 되는 환경에서 하지 마시라는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<grr> drake_kr :: 야동을 보는 도구로 window 계열을 쓰겠습니다
<drake_kr> grr :: 너임마 강등
<grr> ...
<yemharc> stack, mount -a의 경우에는 대략 2가지 주의점이 있는데
<drake_kr> grr :: 나 필리핀에서 사장질 할때 알지? 우분투에서 와우 한새끼 부장 시켰음.
<yemharc> 첫째는 네트워크로 연결된 파일시스템은 가끔 타임아웃에 걸려 마운트를 실패하는 경우가 있고 (정말 가끔)
<yemharc> 둘째는 현재 파일시스템에서 작업중인 다른 사용자가 있다면 작업이 강제로 종료되서 데이터 유실이 발생할 수 있다는 점이네요
<yemharc> 프로세서는 상관없고 유저가 문제
<yemharc> 근데 이 유저 문제도 시스템 가용 램이 사용자 데이터를 잠시 받아줄 정도만 되면 문제가 없는데
<yemharc> 간혹 대형 시스템같은 곳, 특히 클러스터같은 경우에 발생할 수 있는 문제로
<grr> drake_kr :: 정규표현식을 텍하느리 차라리 emacs를 써보겠습미다..
<drake_kr> 근데 회사가 vim빠들 아님?
<drake_kr> 너 회사를 상대로 시비거는거냐
<yemharc> 여러 유저가 동시에 시스템 자원을 꽉꽉 쓰다 보니 램이 다 못받아줘서 그냥 뻥 차 날려버리고 프로세스를 죽여서 작업중인 데이터가 날아갈 수 있어요
<grr> 아니에요. 회사개발서버는 emacs vim 2개용으로 셋팅되있어요
<grr> emacs 혹은 vim이에요
<yemharc> 어느쪽이든 ㅂㅌ네요 (........)
<drake_kr> pico는?
<stack> 그렇군요...굳이 -a옵션을 사용해야 될때가 아니면 안하는것이 상책!!이군요.
<drake_kr> pico나 nano는?
<drake_kr> 24/7의 경우엔 안 쓰는게 좋고, 일반적으로는 써도 별 문제가 되진 않는다.. 라는거죠?
<stack> yemharc, 순간 고민하다가 mount <마운트포인트> 로 했습니다.
<grr> nano는 깔려있네요
<grr> 근대 셋팅파일은 없어요
<stack> yemharc, 답변 감사합니다!!!!!!!
<yemharc> stack, 결국 제 말의 요점이 뭐냐면요ㅛ
<yemharc> 엔터프라이즈 시스템 아니면 아무 상관 없다는겁니다 (....)
<drake_kr> 24/7 민감한 서버일경우 이외에는 크게 신경쓰지 않아도 된다
<stack> yemharc, 예!!! 알겠습니다. 감사!
<yemharc> 어차피 공부용 시스템따위 망가트리라고 있는거니까요 뭐..........
<yemharc> ...........허나 이렇게 자신있게 말한 나는 이후 mount -a를 쓸 때 한번 더 고민하겠지 (...............)
<drake_kr> 저는 더욱더 마음대로 쓸듯
<stack> yemharc, 그때 제 생각하세요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 어차피 살짝 문제가 되더라도
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> drake_kr :: 전문가를 불러서 고기를 사주고 해달라고 한다
<drake_kr> 100% 완전무결한 서버가 없다고 이야기한다.
<yemharc> ......적어도 콜라는 아니군요
<drake_kr> 언제나 나같은 사람이 문제.
<grr> 콜라..
<grr> (...)
<stack> yemharc, 아아아아...그때 stack이란 애가 이런 질문을 했었지.....mount -a <enter>..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<drake_kr> 어떤새끼가 콜라를..
<yemharc> 그리고 시스템 크래쉬!
<stack> 그리곤 조용히 뒷 수습..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<grr> 흐...흥! 시스템에 문제가 있지만 딱히 내가 그런건 아니야!
<yemharc> 그저 야근이죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<stack> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<stack> 아무튼 감사합니다!!!
<drake_kr> 애기들 야근 시키는 기술이군요
<drake_kr> 퇴근직전에 그런짓 하고 가면 되겠군
<yemharc> stack, :)
<yemharc> drake_kr, 사실 그런것보다
<yemharc> sudo chmod -R 000 /bin 같은거나 한번 시키면 뭐............
<drake_kr> 리빙포인트 : 본인 직급이 높을때는 5시에 회의를 하면 좋다
<yemharc> "회의를 끝내고 상큼하게 퇴근"
<yemharc> 그리고 말단은 [오후]업무 시작 (...................)
<grr> 아 ㅋㅋ 이번화 질풍기획 보셨나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 난 퇴근 직전에 수정사항을 말하고 퇴근하는 여자라구요 오호호홋 "전화로 오빠 어디야? 나 이제 퇴근해"
<yemharc> .............
<yemharc> 하긴............ 저도 퇴근 직전에 리포트 넘기니 뭐라 못하겠군요
<yemharc> 문제라면 리포트 넘기는게 일방이 아니라 양방이라는거 (.........)
<grr> ...
<grr> 아 잉여하다
<stack> grr,[질풍기획 ] 어디서 볼수있나요?
<grr> 네이버 목요 웹툰이요
<yemharc> 아.................
<yemharc> grr, 넥S는 마성의 스맛폰인듯요
<yemharc> 넥S에 분투를 깔고 쿼티로 vnc 접속해서 컴파일한 물건을 서버로..........................단순히 내가 변태인가?!
<grr> ....
<grr> ㅂㅌ...
<drake_kr> 질풍기획 이거 재밌네..
<grr> 그렇죠?
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 햄 옛날에 그 신입사원 입사하는 만화
<grr> 기억나세요?
<drake_kr> 웃기네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐야 이 미친만화 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> MeeGo 생각보다 괜찮네요
<hacking_u> yemharc, 써보셨나요
<hacking_u> 혹시 N9
<yemharc> ?
<hacking_u> 아니면 에뮬레이터
<yemharc> N9이 뭐당가요?
<yemharc> hacking_u, 넥S로 갈아탔심
<hacking_u> Nokia N9는 MeeGo가 탑재된 최초 실 사용화 제품이 아니었나요
<hacking_u> 이전에 Maemo나 Moblin 이후로는
<yemharc> MeeGo라면 넥S에 올렸..........
<jincreator> 그리고 최후의 제품이 될지도 모르지.
<yemharc> 분투도 올려놨고 (....)
<hacking_u> jincreator, 참고로 아수스가 같이 밀고 있고, 노키아도 여전히 지원하고 있어
<jincreator> 분투 어떻게 올려요?
<hacking_u> yemharc, 헐 MeeGo가 올라가요?
<hacking_u> 아 우분투올리듯하면 올라가겠다
<hacking_u> ...
<yemharc> 넹
<hacking_u> 이히 나도 올려야지
<jincreator> yemharc님, 루팅하셨나요?
<yemharc> 분투는 vnc로는 왠지 의도하는게 안나와서 풀로 올려버렸고요
<hacking_u> 와 진짜 괜찮아보이네요;
<yemharc> 폰을 손에 들고 어찌 루팅을 하지 않겠는가 껄껄껄
<hacking_u> yemharc, 설마 ARM Ubuntu 헐
<yemharc> hacking_u, ㅇㅇ ARM분투
<hacking_u> yemharc, 그럼 롬교체로 하셨겠네요
<jincreator> 저, 전수해주십시오!
<hacking_u> 아니면 낸드언락 하고 push로 su 넣었거나
<yemharc> jincreator, 나같은 사람한테 전수받으면 주화입마 걸려요
<jincreator> (...)
<hacking_u> yemharc, 그런데 MeeGo는 어지 올리셨나요?
<hacking_u> 지>찌
<hacking_u> 안드로이드에서 로더로 전환되는건가요?
<yemharc> 미고는 그냥 분투.sh 올리듯 올려요
<hacking_u> ㅇㅇ... 똑같군요
<yemharc> 미고도 풀로 올릴수는 있는데
<yemharc> ........귀찮아져서
<hacking_u> 마치 디자잉여 HD2에 별별 운영체제 돌리는거랑 똑같은;
<hacking_u> 어? 그런데 우분투가 풀로 올라갔다는거 설마....
<yemharc> ?
<hacking_u> vnc 안쓰면 어찌되죠?
<yemharc> 걍 우분투 (...)
<yemharc> 해상도나 그런건 xorg.conf 수정으로...........
<yemharc> 뭐라고 더 설명할게 없어요 (...)
<hacking_u> 그러니깐, 커널은 안드로이드 기본 커널 위에 우분투만 올린건가요?
<hacking_u> 아니면 ARM 우분투커널
<yemharc> 안드로이드를 제낀 우분투에요
<yemharc> 내껄 찍기는 귀찮고
<hacking_u> ????
<yemharc> http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Nexus-S-Ubuntu-580x386.jpg
<hacking_u> 읭?
<hacking_u> VNC 아니라고요?
<hacking_u> 부트로더가 올라갈리는 만무하고;
<yemharc> 안드로이드용 부트로더가 있는건 알죠?
<hacking_u> hboot밖에...
<yemharc> 거기 맞춰서 일부 재작성된 물건이에요
<hacking_u> 아직 넥서스원에다 하드코어한 짓을 안 저질러서요;
<yemharc> 그래서 분투인데 맛폰처럼 쓸수있어요
<jincreator> 근데 분투로 부팅한 상태에서 전화걸면 받을 수 있나요?
<yemharc> 전화 어플이 있는데 성능이 좀.... ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 헉, 전화 어플도 있구나.
<yemharc> 사실 별로 고민할것도 없는게
<yemharc> 당장에 아트릭스만 해도 안드로이드랑 우분투 섞어놓은 놈이에요
<yemharc> 아트릭스에 랩독은 알죠?
<hacking_u> 그건 뭐 유명...
<hacking_u> 근데 저렇게 롬이미지 안 씌우고... 공생은 안되려나요
<yemharc> 그럼 아트릭스는 랩독 하드웨어를 어찌 인식하고 쓸까요
<yemharc> 좀 많~이 삽질하면 멀티부팅 되요
<hacking_u> 끙
<yemharc> 근데 어지간해선 하고싶지 않아요
<yemharc> (....)
<hacking_u> 전 내장메모리가 작아서.... 삽질이 더 늘어날걸요;
<yemharc> 언젠가 누가 떠먹여 줄겁니다 (...................)
<hacking_u> 롬이미지 못씌울겁니다 전;
<hacking_u> 용량이 안되니;
<yemharc> 리눅스 '최소'설치 용량은?
<stack> yemharc, 또 질문있습니다만 시간 괜찮으신가요?
<jincreator> 20mb?
<yemharc> jincreator, 8mb로도 꾸며져요
<jincreator> 2mb? -.-;
<yemharc> stack, 넹?
<stack> yemharc, 또 질문있습니다..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 말씀하세요
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=256855&no=17&weekday=thu 아오 이거 추천한사람 누구임
<stack> 서버가 한대 있습니다...메인보드에 네트워크카드가 기본으로 달려있고요..2포트짜리....옵션으로 2포트짜리 nic를 두개를 설치했습니다.
<stack> 그런데 센트5.5 깔때랑 scientific linux 6.0을 깔때 각각의 ethX 번호가 바뀌는데 리눅스에서 번호를 정하는 기준이 무엇인가요?
<yemharc> 까고 말하면 선착순.........................?
<yemharc> 신호 보냈을때 먼저 활성화 되서 먼저 대답한 놈이 빠른 번호 가져가요
<stack> 그럼 신호를 동시에 보낸다는 말씀이신가요?
<stack> 100미터 출발하는것처럼?
<yemharc> 그야 하드웨어 탐색은 각 통로별로 한번에 뿌리죠. 컴퓨터니 완전 동시는 아니지만요
<yemharc> 간단히 예를 들면
<yemharc> 이건 처음 설치시에만 체크하고 그 뒤로는 하드웨어 자체가 제거되지 않는 한 변하지는 않는데
<yemharc> 놋북같이 기본적으로 네트워크 디바이스가 2개 이상 달린 녀석들에 리눅스 설치할 때에
<yemharc> bios에서 두개를 각각 비활성화 시키면서 2번 설치를 해보면
<yemharc> 둘이 서로 번호가 엎치락 뒤치락 해요
<yemharc> 근데 대부분은 유선을 앞자리로 보내긴 합니다
<stack> 제가 말한 경우엔 어떤가요?
<yemharc> 그것도 마찬가지에요. 그냥 선착순.
<yemharc> 음...... 그 부분에 관한 기록은
<stack> 선착순이라고 하셨는데 예를들어 모델이 완전히 같은 서버가 100대 있을 경우 같은 os를 깔면 같은 eth번호가 각각의 포트에 할당이 되나요?
<yemharc>  /etc/udev/rule.d/70-블라블라-net.rule 라는 파일에 적혀있어요
<yemharc> 거기서 eth 뒤의 넘버를 바꿔줄수도 있죠
<yemharc> 하드웨어가 동일하고 설치하는 OS도 동일하면 거진 비슷한 결과가 나옵니다
<yemharc> 그쯤되면 정말 전자의 세계라 사람은 인지를 못하니 저도 뭐라 못해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<stack> 그럼 선착순이 아니라 다른 무언가를 기준으로 정한다...인가요..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 정확히 따지고 들어가면 여러가지 요소가 있어요
<yemharc> 일단 메인보드가 각 PCI 라인별로 신호를 받는 순서라던가
<yemharc> CPU 구조상 신호처리를 어디부터 하느냐던가
<yemharc> 그리고 이런것과 별개로 랜 자체가 대답하는 속도도 영향을 끼치죠
<yemharc> 그래서 결국 까놓고 말하면 사람이 인지 가능한 영역에선 결국 선착순이란 답이 나와요
<stack> 제 경험상은 같은 모델의 서버에 os를 깔았는데 os 종류에 따라 값이 다르게 설정이 되어서요...왜 일까하고 의문이 생겨서..ㅡ,.ㅡ;; 물론 모델이 같으면 같은값으로 설정
<stack> 음....
<stack> os의 영향을 많이 받는다라고 밖엔 제 경험상은 애기를 못 드리겠네요...
<drake_kr> 그냥 드라이버가 먼저 깔리는게 0이 되는것 아닌가여?
<drake_kr> 다른 버전에서 지원하는 드라이버가 다르니까 먼저 인식되는것부터.
<yemharc> drake_kr, 순서가 정해지고 시스템에 하드웨어 넘버가 적힌 다음 드라이버 설치를 하죠
<yemharc> 드라이버가 없어도 IRQ 넘버는 받아올 수 있잖아요
<drake_kr> 그럼 usb같은 경우는요?
<drake_kr> pci 넘버를 받아오는건데
<drake_kr> 내부는 usb로 되어있는 경우도 있고
<drake_kr> ndis로 래핑시키는 경우도 있으니
<drake_kr> 그게 무조건 간단한건 아닌듯요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 네, 그래서 아까부터 말했듯 결국 사람이 인지 가능한 레벨에선 선착순이라고밖엔 못한다는거죠
<yemharc> 이렇게 생각해보세요
<yemharc> USB타입 무선랜 2개가 있고, 시스템 자체에는 네트워크 모듈이 없습니다.
<yemharc> 이 시스템에 저 2개의 무선랜을 순서를 바꿔가며 인식시키면 어떻게 될까요
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<drake_kr> 그럴 경우를 대비해서 아예 lo에 dhcp를 돌리는 시스템이 있는거로군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> eth 넘버라는건 기본적으로 로컬 시스템이 결정합니다만
<yemharc> 그와 별개로 더 나가면 MAC, NIC, 라우터 등등 관여하는 녀석이 무지 많습니다
<drake_kr> 아 왜 나 또 따지는식으로 물어보는거지.. yemharc님 죄송
<yemharc> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 저 질문에 제 수준에서 해 드릴수 있는 대답은 '선착순이요~' 네요
<yemharc> 제 내공이 저 높이까지 못 가는고로 이해를..........ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아으...터치패드 아래 왼쪽클릭 버튼이 고장난 것 같네요.
<drake_kr> 긍게.. 이더넷 카드 두개 이상을 꼽으면 어떤샛퀴가 먼저 잽힐지 모르니 아예 mac을 이용해서 dhcpd를 돌리면 해결책이 되겠군여
<stack> yemharc,감사합니다.
<yemharc> stack, :)
<yemharc> drake_kr, 사실 dhcpd뿐 아니라 안전장치가 상당히 많습니다.
<drake_kr> 음..
<yemharc> 위에 말한 udev 아래의 70-삐리리-net.rule도 그렇고요
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> 왜 리눅스는 나를 귀찮게 하는가
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 윈도나 리눅이나 마찬가집니다
<yemharc> 윈도는 어떤의미 좀 더한게
<yemharc> 기본적으로 그 녀석은 '사용자가 하드웨어를 마구 교체하지 않을 것이다'라는걸 전제로 만들어져서 그런지
<yemharc> 랜카드 종류별로 바꿔가며 드라이버 깔아주고 하면.......... 제가 로컬연결18번까진 가봤군요
<drake_kr> 1023번 이상은 안 가는듯 <- 경험자
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 잡다한 이야기가 나와서 내친김에........
<yemharc> 가끔 리눅스 깔았더니 용량이 확 줄었어요! 하는 경우가 있는데
<yemharc> 그거 저널링에 쓰이는 부분이 빠져서 그런검다
<grr>  /.\
<drake_kr> 아후
<drake_kr> 질풍기획 이자식아
<jincreator> 그거 무지하게 재미있던데요.
<yemharc> 전 내용만 들어도 심장이 벌렁이고 억장이 무너지고..............
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, jincreator 맛폰에 분투깔기는 xda 포럼 가면 잘 정리된 글들 많아요
<yemharc> 다만 삽질할 각오는 꽤 해야됩니다
<zkimera> 안녕하세요^^
<jincreator> 역시 XDA군요.
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<zkimera> 초보자인데..
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> nexushacks.com이던가 하는곳도 있어요
<hacking_u> yemharc, 생각보다 삽질 길지는 않던데요
<hacking_u> 그냥 Flash 해주고
<yemharc> hacking_u, 남들은 다 되는데 나는 안된다 '카더라~'
<hacking_u> 그거가지고 시스템 씌우고
<zkimera> 오라클 설치 땜시 그런데...우분투  11에서  오라클 10g 까는 방법 나와있는  사이트좀 알려주세여.ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> x 수정해주면 끝 아닌가요
<hacking_u> 물론 올려놓은 롬
<jincreator> nexushacks.net 으로 추정됩니다.
<drake_kr> 오라클이라
<drake_kr> 네오를 불러요
<grr> 그냥 아이폰써야지...
<zkimera> 올라온 글마다 다르고..헤메네요.ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 11이라.. -ㅅ-
<zkimera> 오라클 홈피가서...10g experssion 에디션인가 리눅스 버젼으로 그냥 다운 받으면 되남유.ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> nexusshacks.net입니다
<drake_kr> 10g면 7.04때 설치해봤었나
<hacking_u> nexus s hacks net
<zkimera> 음..ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> zkimera, http://goo.gl/2G2Jl
<jincreator> nexusshacks.net 하니까 고대디 뜨는데 -.-;
<zkimera> 역시 정보를 구하기가..만만찮군요.
<grr> :exit
<hacking_u> 음? 저는 셋 다 안 뜨네요;
<hacking_u> :exit
<hacking_u> 흠...
<zkimera> yemharc 감사합니다^^
<jincreator> 끙...터치패드 버튼이 다시 잠시동안 살아났네.
<yemharc> zkimera, :)
<yemharc> http://www.nexusshacks.com
<yemharc> ss가 두개
<hacking_u> 근데 안떠요
<hacking_u> ...
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 페이지는 안뜨네요
<yemharc> 제목만 표시됨
<yemharc> 음 떠네
<yemharc> 떴네요
<hacking_u> 저도 떴습니다ㅏ.
<jincreator> 정말 뜨네요.
<jincreator> yemharc님, 우분투 띄우면 터치스크린 되나요?
<drake_kr> grr :: 퇴근 안하노
<drake_kr> 아 했구나
<yemharc> jincreator, 됩니다
<jincreator> 아, 하루빨리 해보고 싶네요.
<yemharc> 사실 조~금
<yemharc> 아트릭스 살걸 하고 후회도 하고 있어요
<yemharc> 그건 HDMI out-put이 되니..........
<yemharc> 아트릭스 4g를 돈모아서 사고 놋북을 팔아버릴까 (........)
<jincreator> 이게 정말일까요? http://www.1800mobiles.com/samsung-nexus-s-hdmi-cable.html
<hacking_u> jincreator, 정말일걸.
<drake_kr> 아 만화보고 빡치긴 오래간만이네
<hacking_u> jincreator, http://www.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/view.php?id=phone2&page=1&sn1=&divpage=60&sn=off&ss=on&sc=off&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=315559
<yemharc> drake_kr, 가슴이 벌렁이고 억장이 무너지고
<jincreator> 오호라!
<yemharc> 파는군요
<yemharc> 과연
<hacking_u> 외국에는 젠더를 팔고, 국내에 된다는 소식이 있으니
<hacking_u> 한번 해보시지요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 이제 블루투스 키보드랑 마우스만 구하면 되겠군
<yemharc> 아이락스의 애플 블루투스 카피제품 사야지 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 혹시 랩독은 없나 -.-;
<yemharc> 랩독은.......... 아트릭스 랩독을 개조하면 하앍........
<hacking_u> yemharc, 진짜로 될겁니다.
<yemharc> 아......근데 치명적인 단점이.............
<hacking_u> 단지 랩독에 젠더를 만들어 끼워야...
<yemharc> 랩독이 없으면 HDMI 출력중엔 충전불가능!!
<hacking_u> 병렬연결하면 되죠 뭐 케이블 피복 벗겨서
<hacking_u> 그정도는 당연(...어?)
<yemharc> hacking_u, 무슨소립니까! IT제품은 겉멋으로 시작해서 뽀대로 끝난다구요!
<hacking_u> 근데 케이블 값이 꽤 하는 듯
<hacking_u> yemharc, 피복 벗겨서 병렬 연결 >  맥가이버같은 뽀대
<yemharc> 괜히 별다방에서 아이패드를 세워놓고 맥북 에어를 펼치는게 아니잖아요!
<hacking_u> 훗 아이패드따위
<hacking_u> 에어는 인정(?)
<yemharc> 딴건 몰라도 겉멋은 사과농장이 갑이죠
<jincreator> 헉, Nexus S에 이런 문제가 있었군요. http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=6666
<hacking_u> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=virgin0909&logNo=80132575211&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true
<hacking_u> 국내에서도 MHL케이블 구입 가능
<hacking_u> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=virgin0909&logNo=80132575211&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true
<hacking_u> 이거 충전도 동시에 되네요
<hacking_u> 갤럭시S2용인데
<hacking_u> 어차피 똑같은규격
<hacking_u> .... 저 글 보니까 돋네요;
<hacking_u> jincreator, 그런데 SIM 문제가 대체 뭐....
<jincreator> 저거 기술이 갤스2에서만 되는 거 아니야?
<yemharc> 꽨찮다~
<yemharc> hacking_u, 유심카드 인식에러
<drake_kr> 6시 반인데 퇴근들 하세요
<jincreator> 넥스의 장점 중 하나가 NFC이잖아.
<yemharc> 오오 퇴근시간 오오
<drake_kr> native fucking custom?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 근데 월드IT쇼 갔을 때 KT 직원과 직접 말할 기회가 있었는데 넥스는 전자결재가 안된대!
<jincreator> 왜 넥스가 안되냐고 하니까 넥스는 USIM 카드를 쓸 수가 없어서 그렇다고 하더군요.
<hacking_u> 어이크
<jincreator> 허 참, NFC로 어마어마하게 광고해놓고서는 이게 뭔 짓인지.
<yemharc> 음냐. 전 일단 퇴근합니다. HDMI 케이블 정보 고마워요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<hacking_u> 어이쿠
<drake_kr> 어이쿠
<jincreator> 참고로 내가 올린 링크는 재미있는 게 6666번째 이슈인데다 66명의 사람이 주목하지.
<jincreator> 아무튼 처음에는 뭔 소리인가 했는데 5분 전에 인터넷 검색하다 우연히 알았다.
<drake_kr> http://www.leopold.co.kr/?doc=cart/item.php&it_id=1291611725 다음번 살것
<jincreator> 이게 외국은 더 심각한 문제인게 모바일 뱅킹 앱들의 대다수가 SIM 기능을 사용하는데 넥스에서는 안된다는군요.
<jincreator> 체리사의 스위치만 가져다 쓸 수도 있군요.
<drake_kr> 네.
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 저거 마제스터치 클론같은 제품이군요 ㄷ
<hacking_u> 국산인가봐요? 스위치는 똑같고...
<drake_kr> 태국산이던가..
<hacking_u> ....글쿤요
<Jinseok> 안녕들 하세요!
<Jinseok> 참 많이들 계시네요...
<Jinseok> 근데 실상 아얄씨 채팅 안하시고 다른것들 하시나봐요
<kkb110> 아이알씨는 잠수하러 오는 곳이죠
<Jinseok> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=18194&p=89381#p89381 여기 참고좀 해주십시요
<Jinseok> 소설을 올린다고 포럼에 글을 쓰고
<Jinseok> 드디어 올렸습니다.
<jincreator> 내용은 둘째 치고 라이선스 문제가 있네요.
<jincreator> 제가 알기로 현재 포럼에 올라오는 모든 글은 GPL이 적용되는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 근데 수정 및 재배포가 금지되어 있는 것은 오픈 소스 프로그램에 대한 소설인 점을 감안하면 좀 그렇네요.
<jincreator> 뭐, 사실 콘텐츠 제공자의 마음에 달린 일이기는 합니다.
<kkb110> Jinseok: 근데 이거 소설인가요 일기인가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 소설입니다
<Jinseok> 이걸 누가 일기 라고 볼까요? 이미 소설로 다 떠벌렸는뎁쇼.
<Jinseok> jincreator 추후에 수정을 하겠습니다. '이 글은 우분투 한국 사용자 모임 규정에 맞추어 GPL이 적용이 됩니다.' 라는 문구로요.
<Jinseok> kkb110 이걸 누가 일기로 보겠습니까? 궁금 하군요
<kkb110> Jinseok: ㅋㅋㅋ 아니 근데 이걸 쓰시는 이유가..
<Jinseok> 그냥. 갑자기 잉여력이 샘솟아서요
<kkb110> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 내가 제일 잘 나가~
<Jinseok> ASKY 어서 오세요~
<Jinseok> 아오 가끔 토렌트를 쓰다보면 우리집이 100mb 가 맞는지, 우리나라 인터넷은 왜 이모양인지 할정도 입니다;;;
<Jinseok> 루분투 11.04 받기 되게 힘드네요!
<grr> hello
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 뭐랄까
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<drake_kr> 스타2가 스타1보다 첨엔 간단한데
<drake_kr> 좀 들어가면 존나 머리복잡함 ㅇㅅㅇ
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 요즘 후로게이머들 하는거 봤어요?
<grr> 저그 맹독충 8마리만 태워서 일꾼지역에 드랍
<grr> 또는 구석에 8마리 드롭해놓고
<grr> 일꾼지역에 저글링 떨구면
<grr> 일꾼 줄지어서 뺴잖아요, 그거 맹덕이로 꼴아박긔
<grr> 또 뭐있더라..
<drake_kr> 잘하는애들한테는 저그가 좀 쎈듯
<grr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 임요환이 저그했으면 존나 다 잡았을듯
<drake_kr> 홍진호 ㅄ
<grr> 콩까지마
<grr> 만년 2위임
<grr> 콩까지마
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 군대가는 열차도
<grr> 2-22 22번
<grr> 타고
<grr> 진짜 2에 뭐 맺힌듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 은퇴전 2경기 2라운드 2시 22분에 치르게 해줬잖아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://homins.net/ 댓글짱
<grr> 존나 홍진호 은퇴 검색어도
<drake_kr> 아
<grr> 백선엽한테 밀려서 2등 먹었구..
<drake_kr> http://noizemasta.ncity.net/zeroboard/view.php?id=3cf&page=3&sn1=&divpage=1&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=12
<drake_kr> 댓글짱
<grr> 방명록이요?
<drake_kr> 엥
<drake_kr> 만화안나옴?
<grr> 나옴
<grr> 50원 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 한순간에 엄재경 욕하게 하는 만화
<cartes9> 엄재경이 누구에요?
<drake_kr> http://www.google.co.kr/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%EC%97%84%EC%9E%AC%EA%B2%BD
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-08
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 어여와요
<grr> HELLO
<yemharc> 드디어 지옥의 시작.............
<yemharc> 떨어져 있던 사무실 인원들이 모두 들어왔습니다
<grr>  /.\
<drake_kr> 오늘 퇴근은 비정상 종료 하시는거죠?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 예의상이라도 정상종료라고 해주세요 orz ㅠㅠ
<grr> ㅌㅌㅌ
<drake_kr> 흠~
<yemharc> 아움
<yemharc> 어제 일단 다시 기본 롬으로 돌아오긴 했는데........
<grr>  /.\.......
<yemharc> 이게 막상 분투만 깔아놓으니까
<yemharc> 쓸 어플이 없어요 (....)
<grr> 터미널
<grr> 이요...
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 문제는 그것뿐이잖습니까;;
<grr> wine 올라가나요 그거? -_-;;;
<yemharc> 일단 기존 분투 deb는 다 풀려요
<yemharc> 디바이스 관련 제외하고요
<grr>  wine올려서 슷타1 부터 한번..
<yemharc> 슷타1은 드로이드 버전 있는걸로 아는데요
<grr>  /.\...
<grr> 대충 비슷하게 만든것 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 그냥 통짜 컨버팅인걸로 기억해요
<grr> 헐........
<yemharc> drake_kr, 오늘 저랑 임수님 둘 가는건가요?
<drake_kr> 저번에 후배 한놈하고..
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 고기다 고기
<drake_kr> 동네 동생 하나 올듯
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 데리고 오실분 있어요?
<yemharc> 맛폰에 분투깔아 넷북대체 프로젝트(?!)는 무리였습니다.
<yemharc> 아뇨 그냥 몇명오나 궁금해서요
<drake_kr> 고기구울 사람이 필요한데..
<yemharc> grr, 여자사람 포기하고 오세요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> yemharc :: nagative
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<grr> negative
<yemharc> 음... 개발로 전향할까
<yemharc> 혼자 삽질하고 있어도 아무 터치 안받는듯...
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> like 버튼 함 달아봐야지
<drake_kr> 국내에는 phpBB를 쓰는데가 거의 없군요 자료찾기 짜잉남
<yemharc> 아, 그러고 보니 지금 포럼 모바일 페이지 drake_kr 님이 작성하고 계신건가요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 일단 페이스북 버튼부터 좀 붙이려고요
<yemharc> 다른게 아니라 그 글타래에 답글 다는거 아직 안되는게 맞나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> facebook 붙이면서 같이 작업하려고요
<drake_kr> 오픈소스는 컴플레인을 걸면 관리자 권한을 주면 좋다 <-
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 답글 버튼(?)이 있는데 아무 반응을 안해서 제가 이상한줄 알았다죠
<grr> 페이스북..
<yemharc> (그거 확인할때가 쿼티....커펌 떡칠상태였거든요)
<grr> jesus likes gay 손표시  이런거요?
<yemharc> "게이의 멋짐을 모르는 너가 불쌍해" 라는 명언이 떠오르는군요
<grr> 일반 남자들은 사랑과 우정사이에서 고민하지만 우리는 사랑== 우정 이라구! 라는 명언...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 빠른답글달기..
<grr> 페이스북 하나 가입할까.. 이름을 jesus로 해서...
<cartes9> 아... 저는 어린여자들이 좋더군요
<cartes9> 저만 그런가요
<yemharc> 국가제작 장신구 세트를 받으실겁니다
<cartes9> 로리콘 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 영계콘
<cartes9> 국가제작 장신구 세트 라 함은 쇠고랑 찬다는 말씀이신가요?
<yemharc> 은팔찌는 흔해서 요샌 취급 안하구요
<yemharc> 최신 스타일 발찌를 선호합니다
<cartes9> 허억..
<yemharc> 이게 GPS도 달려서 나름 첨단 고가 장비죠
<cartes9> ;; 조심해야겠네요
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1 로고 밑에 버튼 보이나요?
<yemharc> drake_kr, like send 다 보입니다
<drake_kr> 아 이거 모바일로는 어떻게하노
<drake_kr> 흠.. 뒤에 옵션이 안 붙네요 이거 어쩌지
<grr>  /.\
<drake_kr> 무튼, 우리 포럼에 저런식으로만 달려도 괜찮겠죠?
<yemharc> 달리는거야 편의성도 그렇고 좋죠
<grr>  php다 /.\
<drake_kr> 스킨도 괜찮은가요
<yemharc> 저 링크 테스트페이지대로 가는거죠?
<drake_kr> 스타일만요
<drake_kr> 회색보단 파란색이 좀 나아보이는데 ㅇㅅㅇ
<grr> 회색은 공대 디자인삘나요. 지금 파란색이 괜찮아 보이는데요?
<stack> all, 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 흠..
<stack> kvm사용하셨거나 사용하고 계신분 있으신가요?
<drake_kr> kvm이라
<drake_kr> kvm 스위치요?
<stack> 아...가상화 기술 kvm입니다.
<drake_kr> 모니터랑 키보드 마우스 세트로 여러개 서버 운영하는거요?
<drake_kr> 아
<stack> 그러고보니 스위치도 있군요. kvm
<drake_kr> 자바기반인가
<stack> 역시 네이버에서 검색해보니 스위치가 거의 대부분이네요.
<cartes9> 가상화 기술이면 네트워크가 되어야지 쓰나요?
<cartes9> LAN이라던지..
<stack> 네트워크는 필수조건이죠
<drake_kr> 음?
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 필수는 아닌데
<cartes9> 필수는 아니에요?
<stack> 요즘은 가상화 뿐만이아니라 거의 모든 서비스가 네트워크는 필수
<yemharc> 인터넷 안된다고 vmware 안돌아가는건 아니니까요
<yemharc> 다만, 그래봐야 의미가 없는 가상화죠
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<cartes9> 아녀 두 컴퓨터
<cartes9> 를
<yemharc> (서버 차원에서는요)
<drake_kr> 뭐 지금 가상화 하면 클라우드 얘기들을 하니깐
<cartes9> 한
<drake_kr> 전 대세를 별로 중요시하지 않아서..
<yemharc> 저도 뭐 그닥...
<drake_kr> kvm은 결국 qemu 돌리기네요
<drake_kr> 저같은 경우는 굳이 알아야 할 필요는 없겠네요..
<drake_kr> 이미 openstack이라는 좋은 솔루션이 나와있어서..
<drake_kr> 클라우드 구축이야 kt같은데서 이미 잘 하고 있고, 그쪽 열심히 배워서 다 배울때즈음엔 이미 대중화가 끝나있고 블랙오션 되어 있는 상황이 될듯..
<drake_kr> stack :: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/kr/library/l-kvm-virtual-server/index.html
<stack> drakekr,감사합니다!
<stack> kvm을 사용하고 계신분이 있으시면 vm만들때 어떤식으로 vnc번호를 할당하냐 라는게 질문이었는데...이야기가 다른방향으로 흘러가네요..ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<stack> 참고로 아직 openstack은 개발중이며 버그가 많아서 실용화 단계는 아닙니다. nova의 경우
<drake_kr> 글쿤요
<stack> kt에선 웹하드로 openstack의 swift는 활용하고 있지만요.
<drake_kr> 서비스 이용하는 입장에서는 걍 ec2 같은거 사용하면 되니까요.
<stack> 혼자 가지고 놀기엔 재미있습니다.
<stack> 그렇죠
<stack> 그런데 한국엔 아직 서버가 없다죠...orz
<drake_kr> 그리고.. 이쪽은 아마..
<stack> 일본에 얼마전에 생겼다던데
<drake_kr> 테라텍 아저씨가 잘 알건데..
<stack> 테라텍?
<cartes9> 독산동에
<cartes9> 우분투 세미나 한곳..
<drake_kr> 독산동 테라텍에서 오시는분이 계시는데, irc에는 안 들어오시고요.
<drake_kr> 네
<stack> 데이터 센터랑 무슨 상관이죠 그분이.
<drake_kr> idc 말고요
<drake_kr> irc
<drake_kr> 여기
<stack> 그분이 무슨 일을하시기에 잘 안다는건가요?
<drake_kr> http://www.teratec.co.kr/solution/ 이런거 하시죠
<stack_> test
<stack_> test
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 쌈장이 좋아요? 기름장이 좋아요?
<grr> 궬괅훑핡 퉑콹붵룱궗
<grr> drake_kr :: 난 여자가 좋아요
<drake_kr> grr :: npc 언제쯤 올라옴?
<grr> npc요?
<grr> 병시나씨 말하는건가요? 반품씨 말씀하시는건가요?
<drake_kr> 반품
<grr> 반품씨 방학중에 한번 제 집으로 놀러와요
<grr> 주말에 /.\
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ
<grr> 나도 위스키한번 먹어보자
<drake_kr> 아맞다
<grr> 집에 가스렌지가 일단 듀얼코어를 지원은 하거든요
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 술 담근거 꺼낼거임요
<grr> 헉
<grr> 무슨술입니까?
<drake_kr> 옻술
<grr> 여자를 택하겠습니다
<drake_kr> 그러시던가여
<drake_kr> 배신자
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<grr> drake_kr :: 생각해봐도 아저씨s vs 20살 여자
<grr> 누가 이길꺼같아여?
<drake_kr> 아 우울해
<grr>  /.\
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 아
<yemharc> 이뭐.... 계속 무선 건드리네;;
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 쌈장이 좋아요? 기름장이 좋아요?
<yemharc> 음;;
<drake_kr> 엄마가 좋아? 아빠가 좋아?
<yemharc> 오늘은 야채가 있나요?
<drake_kr> 상추 조금..
<yemharc> 야채 없으면 쌈장이 덜 느끼할거같고...
<stack_> 오늘 고기 구워 먹나요?
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 네
<stack_> 부럽습니다.
<grr> 괴기는 자고로 쌈장이죠
<grr> 그러고보니 서울, 경기는 다리밑에서 고기꾸워먹을 만한곳이 잘 안보이더군요
<grr> 회사 외부 DNS 나갔네..
<grr> 쩝
<grr> 일부러 막은건지...
<grrr> oops
<Guest41566> djfk
<Guest41566> 어라
<Guest41566> exit
<grrrrrrrr>  /_\
<stack_> source.list(파일), source.list.d(디렉토리).. 뭐가 다른가요?
<stack_> http://nemonein.egloos.com/4775156
<stack_> 파일은 수동으로 추가해도되고 명령어로 추가되는것은 디렉토리에 추가된다..로 이해해도 될까요?
<drake_kr> stack_ :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<stack_> 확인하고 오겠습니다.감사
<drake_kr> 저는 앞으로 a++가 맞는지 ++a가 맞는지 같은 앞뒤 상황에 따라 다른걸 명확히 해달라는 질문은 답변을 안 할듯 싶네요.
<drake_kr> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-pkgtools.en.html#s-apt-get
<drake_kr> #man sources.list 에서 see also쪽 보시다보면 웬만한건 다 나올겁니다.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 왠지 오늘은 먹을복이 넘치네요
<yemharc> 막상 점심은 커피 2잔이었지만 (....)
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 오호라?
<yemharc> 오늘 다른 사무실 쓰던 사람들 다 본사로 합치고 월간 회의날이기도 해서
<yemharc> 저녁때 피자랑 통닥이 주루룩 온다는군요
<yemharc> 좋아, 혼란을 틈타 도망쳐서 삼겹살을 먹자
<drake_kr> 홰식아님요?
<stack_> 삼겹살 먹고 싶네요
<drake_kr> 드세요
<stack_> 드세요
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 술잔돌리기는 좋은겁니다
<drake_kr> 내일 출근 안 하지요?
<yemharc> 안하죠
<yemharc> ........설마 부르겠어요
<drake_kr> 거 사람 잡는 말좀 하지 말고요
<yemharc> 안 부를거에요
<drake_kr> 제가 대신 전화 받아드림
<yemharc> 다른건 몰라도 하나 확실한건
<yemharc> 한 자리 모였다고 과장급 이상 사람들은 오늘 술마실거란거죠
<drake_kr> 구글코리아인데 전화 놓고갔다고
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이것저것 물어보면 레파토리가 있어서
<drake_kr> 뭐하러갔냐 - 구글 본사 입사전형 서류 떼러 왔다
<drake_kr> 라던가
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 스틸시리즈 6Gv2 흑축 처분하고 필코 마제스터치 닌자2 흑축 들여왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 크게 다를 건 없는데, 필코 스프링이 좀 더 쎈거 같네요.
<stack_> apt-get install 할때에 sources.list와
<stack_> source.list.d 어느쪽이 우선숩위가 높은가요?
<stack_> 같은 패키지가 동시에 들어있다고 했을경우.
<yemharc> stack_, 거의 확률은 없습니다만 그런경우 보통은 버전 높은쪽을 설치하고
<yemharc> 그 중에서도 unsigned일 경우에는 버전이 낮아도 signed를 우선합니다
<yemharc> 간단히 설명해서
<yemharc> 둘 다 KS인증이 없는 물건이면 더 최선걸 설치하고
<yemharc> 만약 버전이 낮더라고 KS마크가 있다면 마크 찍힌걸 설치합니다
<stack_> yemharc, 감사합니다...1.KS마크 2.버젼...이군요..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그래서 apt-get은 [xx 업데이트 안함]이라고 하는데
<yemharc> update-manager 프로그램은 그런거 없고 무조건 높은걸 설치하죠
<stack_> yemharc, 리스트에 있는 리포지토리들의 패키지들은 먼저 읽어와서 비교한다가...전제 조건이 되는건가요?
<stack_> yemharc, 언제나 쉬운 설명 감사합니다!!!!!!!!
<stack_> yemharc, 츄파춥스랑 KS마크...ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ;;
<stack_> yemharc, 매일 하나씩 배우고 갑니다!!!
<yemharc> 네 :)
<yemharc> 다른사람 알려주고 하면 알려주는 사람도 배우는거에요.
<stack_> yemharc, 네..감사합니다...ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 넥S에 윈3.1을 올려보아욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grrrrrrrr>  /_\
<grrrrrrrr> hello
<imsu> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 오늘은 코쟁이군요 ㅋㅋ
<grrrrrrrr>  USA for justice.
<grrrrrrrr> 정의로운 미국인이 다 떄려잡는 영화가 이제 히어로 물로 대체되다니 슬프네요
<yemharc> 미군은 이제 몸좀 사려야함
<grrrrrrrr> 람보는 무적이었었는데.. 2시간 동안 총 쏴재껴도 다리에 한번 스쳐지나가고 끝..
<drake_kr> 이상하게 또 적들은 사선처리 안하지..
<drake_kr> 람보에서 나쁜놈들로 나오는 애들도 "군대" 아닌가?
<drake_kr> 그리고 람보의 계급은 private(병장 or 하사)
<grrrrrrrr> 람보 머리위에 MISS  이빠이 써놔야할듯..
<drake_kr> 그건
<drake_kr> miss 단계가 아님
<drake_kr> 이미 immune
<drake_kr> 면역
<grrrrrrrr> 이뮨 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grrrrrrrr> 홍콩느와르가 생각나네요. 도라에몽 마법의 코트..
<drake_kr> 흠.. 근데 제임스 카메론도 페미니스트네.. -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 이새끼 리뷰 잘쓰네 http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=byvirus&logNo=30044121838&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true
<drake_kr> 아놔 진짜 할리우드 영화를 너무 콕 찝어서 얘기했네
<drake_kr> "지구가 망하는데 아버지랑 화해하는게 문제냐고 지금" <-
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지구가 망하는데 아버지랑 화해하는게 문제냐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 트랜스포머 : 범블비같은 로봇이 담임선생님처럼 이야기한다고 생각해봐 <-
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 참 트랜스포머 3 은 재밌습니까?
<drake_kr> 아직안봤는데
<Nexusism> 그냥 저냥 볼만했어요
<Nexusism> 스토리는...없다고 보시면 ... 될듯...
<Nexusism> 오로지 그냥 뿌셔뿌셔로만 보시면 될듯
<drake_kr> 뿌셔뿌셔
<drake_kr> 1080p 3D 버전 나오면 받아야지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 토렌트에서 하나 받긴 했는데 영문판이라서; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그리고 캠버전인지 화질이 안좋더라구요; ;
<drake_kr> 그렁게
<imsu> 그림 볼려고 하는건데;; ㅋㅋ 그냥 안봤습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Nexusism> cg는 훌륭해요
<Nexusism> 확실히 우월한 cg
<DoA> 굉장히 오랜만에 등장
<DoA> 이요
<drake_kr> 예 들어가세요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 농담입니다
<DoA> 날 반기는이가 없구나 ㅋㅋ
<grrrrrrrr> hello
<drake_kr> 짱개가 반기네요
<DoA> ;;;;;;;ㅡㅡ
<imsu> DoA: 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<imsu> grrrrrrrr: <------------- 짱개 ~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Nexusism> 반갑습니다
<DoA> 안녕하세요;; 왭 아얄씨라서 귓말이 안되네요;;
<imsu>  /q 아이디
<drake_kr> 저한테 쿼리로 욕하실라고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DoA> 넥서시움님은 처음 뵙네요 ㅋ
<imsu> 안되려나 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> ㅡㅡ;;; 그럴리가요 ;
<Nexusism> 넥서시즘이라고 합니다 우분투 전원버그때문에 잠시 외도 했다가 데비안으로 갈아탄뒤 데비안에 고정된... ㅠ
<Nexusism> 데비안 만쉐;
<imsu> Doa /q 아이디 해보세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 분투 on nexus는 아직 쓸만한 물건은 못되는군요
<yemharc> 배터리 종결자 (......)
<grrrrrrrr> xie xie
<DoA> 귓말이 되는군요 ㅋ
<Nexusism> 밀님 참으로 간만이네요
<grrrrrrrr> yemharc :: 박대리가 초스피드로 칼퇴근 하나요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> grrrrrrrr, 칼퇴근은 아니고 조퇴 (......)
<DoA> 저분은 야맑?? 이렇게 읽어야 되나요? ㅋ
<grrrrrrrr> yemharc :: ...
<DoA> 뵐때마다 궁금했음 ㅋ
<Nexusism> 여기선 다들 "밀"님이라고 부르셔서 저도 그렇게 호칭을...부릅니다
<grrrrrrrr> 밀옹
<yemharc> '밀'이라고 부르시면 됩니다
<imsu> 아 오늘은 밀이나 먹어야 겠다
<DoA> 저분 덕 많이 봤는데 ㅋ 초반에 완전 고마웠어요 ㅋ
<yemharc> :)
<DoA> 아 이동하네요 ㅋㅋ 슬슬 가봐야 겠에요 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 다음에 뵈요 ㅋ
<Nexusism> DoA님 다음에 뵈요
<drake_kr> 미롱
<drake_kr> 미룡
<drake_kr> 미렁
<imsu> 어딜 이동하신다는거지? ㅋㅋ
<grrrrrrrr> 예맑옹
<drake_kr> 얘말고 누구?
<imsu> yemharc: 밀 먹으려고 끓이는 중 헤헤
<drake_kr> 오오
<drake_kr> 이분 진짜 쩐다
<drake_kr> 꼭 무협영화에 보면 "중국 영화 중심에서 일본 제일을 외치는 놈"이 꼭 하나씩 있음 <-
<grrrrrrrr> 오오오오
<drake_kr> 진규씨
<jincreator> 네?
<drake_kr> 저 도메인은 싼도메인에서 구매했어요
<drake_kr> 그때 호스팅 물어보셨나 도메인 물어보셨나
<jincreator> 도메인이요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 분투 on nexus 쓰지마요
<yemharc> 배터리 종결냄
<drake_kr> 오홍
<drake_kr> 와 명언 계속 나오네 이아저씨
<jincreator> 조, 종결이라니... 아트릭스도 그럼 랩톡 모드에서는 종결인가요?
<drake_kr> "진부한 이야기 속의 예쁜 배우는 더 나쁘다"
<jincreator> drake_kr님, 잊지 않고 알려주셔서 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 랩독은 일단 안드로이드니 상관없는데
<drake_kr> 아 또 뭔가 있었는데
<yemharc> (AC 없으면 랩독 전력도 줘야하니 당연히 더 빨리 달지만)
<drake_kr> 아맏다 독후감 써온대요? 친구님?
<drake_kr> 도쿠감
<yemharc> 넥분투(?)는 다른건 다 둘째치고 일단 최적화가 안 되어 있어서 (원래 HD2용으로 제작된 물건)
<jincreator> 그 친구 방학이라고 지방 내려갔네요. --;
<MK-BB> 흠
<grrrrrrrr>  /.\
<MK-BB> kkb110: 요즘도 뉴욕이야?
<kkb110> 응
<jincreator> 우분투에서 스마트폰용 최적화라는 게 있나요? 드라이버 해결만 하면 끝인 줄 알았는데...
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 프로세서 운용 정책?
<yemharc> 그리고 일단 임베디드로 설계해서 나온것도 아니라 실제 써보면 스맛폰이 PC로 다뤄지고
<yemharc> (한마디로 전원버튼 눌러도 슬립모드 안됨)
<grrrrrrrr> 한 다섯시간은 가나요?
<jincreator> 명환님께 부탁드릴까요? ^^;
<drake_kr> eMbuntu?
<drake_kr> 난 그분들이 만들거라고 생각하지 않슴미다
<drake_kr> 분명 누군가 희생할 사람이 어딘가에서 생기겠지
<yemharc> 풀로 돌렸더니 4시간 정도에 뻗네요
<grrrrrrrr> 그렇게 밀옹은 프로젝트를 시작하고..
<yemharc> RTbuntu 같은거나 도전해볼까 (......)
<drake_kr> ...
<jincreator> 그정도면 괜찮은 것 같은데요. 제 노트북이 3시간을 못가거든요.
<drake_kr> 아주
<drake_kr> avr에 우분투를 까시져?
<grrrrrrrr> avr ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> AVR은 이미 깔리잖아요? 안써서 그렇지
<yemharc> (....)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grrrrrrrr> 돈들어오면 비글보드 한대 질러볼까..
<yemharc> 비글에 미고 깔려요 미고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어차피 돈 들어오면 여자사람한테 다 나갈거잖아 배신자야
<grrrrrrrr> drake_kr :: 아직 여자친구가 ㅇ벗습니다
<drake_kr> ㅇ벗으니까 다 나가지
<grrrrrrrr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 있으면 여친한테 다 사달랠거 아녀
<grrrrrrrr> 아 예전같았으면 막 사달라 징징대면 ㄲㅈ 하고 다른애를 찾을껀대
<grrrrrrrr> 이젠 아마 어느정도 타협선에서 퍼줄거같아 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 누님을 사귀라고.
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 깻잎 사오세요
<yemharc> 깻잎요?
<yemharc> 어서 팔려나.........
<yemharc> <-버스 번호도 기억 못하고 있음 ㅋㅋ;;
<jincreator> SNS의 힘을 사용하세요! "깻잎 어디서 팔지요? RT 부탁"
<Nexusism> 롯데마트
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오시면 술 사러 가면서 같이 가죠 뭐
<Nexusism> 아 전 장어탕이나 먹으러 이만 다음에 또 오겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 호오?
<drake_kr> 장어도 좀 살까..
<drake_kr> 와 인셉션에 대한 한마디도 대박이네요
<drake_kr> 인셉션 : 복잡한 수학 문제를 다 풀었지만 사실은 국어 시험이었다!
<drake_kr>  <-
<yemharc> ......요점 끝내주네요
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59347
<stack_> http://drake.kr ←　무슨사이트인가요???
<drake_kr> -_-
<ihavnoth> 드레이크님 이음 작업하셨어요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 중간에 캔슬됐음다
<ihavnoth> 이런...
<ihavnoth> 이음 신문보고 가입했거든요
<drake_kr> 엥
<ihavnoth> 오늘 연결해준 처자는... 프로필란에 명품백 다수 보유....라고 적혀있더군요
<ihavnoth> http://i-um.net/ 여기 아니에요?
<stack_> 개인적으로 운영하는곳인가...
<ihavnoth> 아닐거에요
<drake_kr> 아 i-um은 전혀 상관없는곳이에요
<ihavnoth> 네...
<drake_kr> 축산업 유통 기업이에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 작업했었던곳
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 이음이란 단어가 인기가 좀 있나보군요
<ihavnoth> 짝퉁으로 이어줌으로 하나 만들어 볼까요?
<stack_> 했었던곳이라면 지금은 축산업 유통 안하시나봐요?
<drake_kr> ... 뭐 예전에 알던 사람이 홈페이지 의뢰한거니까..
<drake_kr> 예전에 야채장사 할때 알던 사람
<stack_> 야채장사 시절 만난 축산업 유통 업자에게 홈페이지를 만들어준곳이 http://drake.kr 란 거군요...ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> stack :: 그렇게 생각하시면 되겠군요. 이해력 짱이시네요.
<stack_> drake_kr, 설명을 참 쉽게해주셔서요.
<drake_kr> 오호라?
<drake_kr> 발끈 안하니 걍 나가네.. 뭐지..
<drake_kr> 여기서까지 개가 될순 없자나 ㅡ_ㅡ;;
<grrrrrrrr> (...)
<cartes9> 에엥?
<cartes9> 무슨일있나요?
<cartes9> drake_kr사마
<hanbin973> 흠
<drake_kr> 흥
<grrrrrrrr> 홍
<drake_kr> 힝
<grrrrrrrr> 흥 쳇 뿡
<drake_kr> 너임마
<drake_kr> 뽕3D가 짱이야
<grrrrrrrr> 옥보단 3D
<grrrrrrrr> CGV가면 심야에 성인 3D물을 즐기세요 하고
<grrrrrrrr> 붙어있던데..
<BUAK> 안녕하세요
<grrrrrrrr> ni hao
<hanbin973> 음;;
<cartes9> 흠..
<cartes9> 아 니하오 별로 보고싶지않아요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 왠지 거부감
<hanbin973> 아 ;;
<hanbin973> 학원가야하넴 ㄷ
<grrrrrrrr> ni hao
<Seony> 카스퍼스키 인터넷 시큐리티가 20불에 세일하는군요. 혹시 필요하신 분? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 헐
<readytoact> -_-a
<Guest2262> 뭐지.. 닉이 강제로 바뀌네
<Guest2262> 유분투를 윈xp 먼저 인스톨 한 컴퓨터에 멀티부팅으로 설치하려고 합니다. 어떻게 하면 좋을지 아시는 분은 답변 해 주세요.
<Guest2262> ... international?
<Guest2262> this is proxy?
<Guest2262> ㅇㅅㅇ.
<aaa_> 유분투 설치파일은 어디있나요?
<aaa_> 창 켜놓고 기다릴태니 답해주세요.
<yemharc> drake_kr, 부앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<aaa_> 부앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아무도 답이 없넹.
<aaa_> gg.
<readytoact1> 하악
<yemharc> 후우...
<yemharc> 테스트
<cheayuncho> 간헐적으로 DB서버가 뻗는데
<cheayuncho> 어떻게 확인을 해야될까요 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 역시
<ndsin> 한주의 가장 조용한 토요일
<ndsin> 금요일 밤
<ndsin> 토요일 새벽
<shriekout> 흠...
<shriekout> ndsin, 모두 아가씨와 역사 만들고 있는데 뭐하세요? =33
<ndsin> 아가씨가 뭔가요
<ndsin> 전 그런거 모릅니다
<ndsin> 삶이 우울 그 자체
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 후덜덜
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 우울하네요
<ndsin> 비도 오고
<ndsin> 어릴때는
<ndsin> 이렇게 비오는 날이면
<ndsin> 장화신고 나가서 놀곤 했는데
<ndsin> 때로는 비 쫄딱 맞고 들어오기도 하고...
<ndsin> 나름 비 맞는것도 좋았는데
<shriekout> 요즘은 늙어서 비맞으면...
<shriekout> 감기 들죠? =33
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 그것보다
<ndsin> 서울 비는 너무 더러워서........
<shriekout> 삭신이 쑤신다 뭐 이런... =33
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-a
<ndsin> 방가
<readytoact> ndsin: -_-/ 하이
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 말이 짧소
<ndsin> 갑습니다
<readytoact> -_-^
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 농담인디-
<readytoact> 퇴근하셨소?
<ndsin> 네 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 주말엔 뭐하나요?
<ndsin> 6시에 퇴근할려고 했는데
<ndsin> 주말엔 술먹어요
<ndsin> 주말에 술 안먹으면
<readytoact> 컨설팅팀 많이 바쁘쥬?
<ndsin> 견디기 힘드네여
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 뭐 그렇죠
<readytoact> ndsin: 그거 정신질환임
<ndsin> 회사때문에 스트레스를 좀 받아서 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 그래서 술먹는건데 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 오 회사가 그대를 인정하지 않는군요!
<readytoact> -_-.. 뭐라고 대답할지 계산하긴.. 캡쳐안함-
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 복잡한 심정이라
<readytoact> 쩝.. 뭐 힘들때도 있고 그런거지..
<readytoact> 그래도 거기가 좋소-
<readytoact> 사장이 좀 독특해서 그렇지 -0-..
<ndsin> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 어떨진 모르겠네요
<readytoact> 발전 가능성이 농후한 회사에요.
<readytoact> 내 말했잖나? 내가 nshc 창업전부터
<ndsin> 좀 지나면 잠잠해질줄 알았는데 마음은 계속 요동치는군요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -_-.. 그 세사람 골방서 컴터 세대 놓고 난리칠때부터 지켜본
<readytoact> 소위 말해 똥 기저귀 갈아키웠다고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 당장 힘들어도  잘 견디셈-
<ndsin> 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 누가 자꾸 괴롭혀
<ndsin> 여기 나가면 더 대우받을텐데
<readytoact> -_-^
<ndsin> 괴롭히는사람 없습니다
<ndsin> 스스로 못견디는거죠 머 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 흠-
<readytoact> n사는
<readytoact> 쩝.. 잘 좀 허지
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 대표 만나서 면담 해
<readytoact> 캬캬캬캬
<ndsin> 면담으로 해결이 될지 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 해결이 된다면야 저야 조흔데
<readytoact> 그래도 혼자 끙끙 앓느니.. 해보는게 낫지. 대표님이 꽉 막힌 사람도 아니고..
<readytoact> 함 해보셈
<Ponics_OTL> 오.. 열띤 대화를 하시는 군효...
<Ponics_OTL> 비가 겁나 내리옵니다..
<ndsin> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 여기는 그쳤네요
<Ponics_OTL> 지금 케이블에서 탑기어를 보고 있는데 역시.. 너무 너무 재미 있습니다..
<Ponics_OTL> 잠시 머리가 복잡할때는... 와우나 슷하나.. 혹은 케이블 방송을 보시는 것도 좋습니다. :)
<HiOSS> ^^안녕하세요
<HiOSS> 질문이 있는데요^^
<HiOSS> '슈퍼컴퓨터의 조건' 이라고 하면 뭐가 있을까요??
<klroid> 안녕하세요 ies4linux를 설치하려합니다 그런데 실행창에서 확인을 누르면 금세 사라집니다 터미널에서 설치하려하면 와인이 최신버전이 아니라고 나오는데 와인 1.3 입니다. cabextract도 시냅틱에서 다 설치를 했는데 왜 이런현상이 나타나는걸까요 물론 사용자/bin/ 안에도 아무것도 들어있지 않습니다.
<klroid> cabextract가 작동하지 않는듯 합니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-09
<wonderer_> 코분투 10.04LTS 쓰고 있는데요. 일본어 사이트에서 일본어 한자가 깨져서 나오네요. 어떻게 하면 좋을까요?
<ndsin> 아.. 서버 죽었네
<klroid> cabextract가 작동하지 않는듯 합니다.
<klroid> 그냥 파일을 더블클릭 해서는.. 되질않습니다.
<ndsin> 겨울비처럼 슬픈 노래를 이순간 부를까
<ndsin> 애타는 이 내 마음은
<ndsin> 가사 기억안나네 음
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 반갑습니다
<cheayuncho> 저기
<cheayuncho> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho> 마이크 소리를 모니터링하고싶은데
<cheayuncho> 방법이없나요?>
<drake_kr> cheayuncho :: 흠
<bundo> ChanServ :: 좀
<drake_kr> bundo :: 님은 UK
<bundo> 이런 탭 기능 실수 ~~ OTL
<drake_kr> ubundo king
<drake_kr> ubuntu king
<bundo> 키키 ^^;
<bundo> 내 페북 키워드 보셨구만유 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> cheayuncho :: 연장선을 마이크랑 스피커랑 연결해뿌세여
<drake_kr> bundo :: uk 입니다
<bundo> 영국 가라는 거죠 ?
<bundo> ^^;
<drake_kr> 가야죠
<drake_kr> 영국에 우분투 퍼뜨리러
<drake_kr> 영국에 좋은술 뭐있더라
<bundo> 조니워커 ~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 블루로다가
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-10
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho> hi~
<DoA> 안녕하세요~
<ihavnoth> VOD로 탑밴드 보는데 잼있네요
<ndsin> 부기부기맥부기
<ndsin> 맥북 쓰시는분?
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<borios> ndsin: 저욤
<ndsin> 합
<ndsin> 맥북의 장점은 뭐가 있을까요?
<ndsin> 제가 이번에 노트북 살려고 하는데
<ndsin> 레노버 x220이나 이번에 나오게 될 신형 맥북 에어를 살려고 합니다
<jincreator> 맥북의 장점은...맥이 설치되어 있다는 것이지요.
<ndsin> 음...
<ndsin> 그냥 x220을 사야하나 헐...
<jincreator> 근데 맥북을 맥북
<jincreator> 아이쿠!
<ndsin> 이번 기회에 노트북을 다시 사면
<jincreator> 근데 맥북을 맥"북"만 말씀하시는 건가요, 아니면 맥북, 맥북 에어, 맥북 프로 모두 합쳐서 말씀하시는 건가요?
<ndsin> 고려 대상이 맥북 에어이기 때문에
<ndsin> 에어만 놓고 보는게 맞을 것 같아요
<ndsin> 그런데 x220 왜 10만원이나 더 올라버린건지 아흑 ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 그럼 뭐니뭐니해도 휴대성이 가장 큰 장점이겠네요.
<jincreator> 이번에 새로나올 맥북에어는 어떨지 모르겠는데...
<jincreator> 이전 버전은 CPU 성능이 낮았어요.
<jincreator> 한 세대 전 제품이기도 하고요.
<ndsin> 이번에는 샌디브릿지가 확실시 해보이는데
<jincreator> 대신 다른 얇고 가벼운 노트북들이 인텔 내장 그래픽을 탑재한 데 비해 지포스 330m의 위용을 뽐냈죠(?)
<jincreator> 아, 하위 맥북 에어는 그냥 인텔 내장 그래픽이었고요.
<jincreator> 그리고...맥북 에어가 사용자 고려가 많이 들어갔을 거에요.
<ndsin> 아마 이번에 샌디브릿지라고 하니 내장 그래픽일 확율이 90%쯤 될듯하네요
<jincreator> 맥북 에어 출시 후 따라서 만든 노트북들은 모니터를 열면 본체가 딸려오는데(...) 애플사에서는 (이를 고려했는지는 모르겠으나) 모니터만 잘 열립니다.
<jincreator> 근데 애플 사 제품 특성상 출시되기 전까지는 어떨 지 모르니 출시 후 사양과 가격 따져서 결정하시는 게 좋을 것 같은데요.
<ndsin> 음음음
<ndsin> 일주일 더 기다려야겠네요
<jincreator> 일주일 뒤에 공개되나요?
<ndsin> 루머이기는 한데
<ndsin> 인터넷 상에 7월 16일 공개 루머가 가장 유력하기도 한데
<ndsin> 최근 루머로는 7월 13일날 애플 직원들 야근이 확정됐다고 하더군요
<ndsin> 신제품 출시 전 야근 확정은 기존의 관례처럼 있었던 일이라고 하더군요
<ndsin> 맥북에어 나오면 x220도 가격 떨어질려나..
<jincreator> x220의 경우 아직 한국에 안들어왔죠?
<ndsin> 들어왔습니다
<borios> 뒷북이지만 전 맥북을 베터리 오래가서 사용합니다..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그렇기는 한데 x220도 만만치 않아 보이는데요.
<jincreator> 9셀 배터리를 통해 23시간이라니...
<borios> 헐..;;;
<Seony> 이번 애플사 직원의 야근은 새로운 맥 10.7 라이언 때문에 그렇단 확률이 높다고 하네요
<jincreator> 맥북 프로가 9시간을 간다고 해서 깜짝 놀랐던 게 엊그제같은데...
<jincreator> 아, 하긴 라이언 GM이 나왔지요.
<jincreator> 아니면 둘 다여서 야근일지도(...)
<jincreator> 그러고보니 맥북은 지문인식 되는 모델을 못본 것 같네요.
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 잠깐 글로우스타터 사러 나갔다왔었는데
<ndsin> 라이언과 같이 맥북에어가 안나올 확율이 높겠군요
<ndsin> Seony 미국쪽에서는 맥북에어 출시가 가까웠다는 루머가 신빙성이 있진 않나요?
<ndsin> 1~2주내에 출시되지 않으면 x220으로 가는수밖에 없겠네요 후흐..
<Seony> ndsin: http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#MacBook_Air
<Seony> ndsin: 일단은, 권고사항은 사지말라고 하네요.
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 기존 맥북을 사지 말라는 말이죠?
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 그러네요
<ndsin> 업데이트가 가까웠다니 헐
<ndsin> 기다려야하나...
<Seony> 맥북에어요
<Seony> 아.. 근데 맥북도 사지말라고 되어있군요
<ndsin> 일주일만 더 기다려봐야겠네요
<jincreator> 한달 안에는 반드시 나올 듯 한데...
<drake_kr> 흠
<ndsin> 고민하게 만드는 시기군요
<drake_kr> 애플직원은 야근이 특이사항이라니
<drake_kr> 우린 칼퇴근이 특이사항인데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 여기는 야근시킬려면 돈 많이 줘야되거든요...
<drake_kr> (라곤 하지만 초창기 애플은 야근때문에 구설수에 많이 올랐었죠)
<ndsin> 돈 많은 애플
<jincreator> 14일 출시 루머도 있군요.
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 14일날 라이언과 같이
<ndsin> 맥북에어가 나온다는 루머가 있어서..
<Seony> 실은 다들 그렇게 예상하고 있어요.
<Seony> 저같은 기존고객은 라이언만 기다리고.. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 애플사가 밝혔다고 하는데(정확한 출처 필요) 신형 맥북 에어는 이미 완성되었으며 단지 라이언의 출시와 함께하기 위해 출시를 미뤘다고 하네요.
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 역시 1주일은 기다려야할듯
<drake_kr> 아잉폰5 거의 내년확정이죠?
<ndsin> 왠지 x220 가격이 출시 이후 10만원이나 상승해버렸는데 맥북에어와 연관도 있는 것 같네요
<Seony> 기왕 돈 쓰시는 거, 1주일만 더 기다려보세요.
<ndsin> 그래야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 어쨋든 이번달 모임에는 신형 노트북 들고 우분투 모임 가볼려고 하는데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ndsin :: thinkpad는 버리나요?
<Seony> 특히나 이번 라이언은 트랙패드에 무쟈게 최적화되어있다던데...
<ndsin> 맥북에어 나오는거 보고 결정할려고 해요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 근데 이번 맥북 에어의 SSD가 400MB/s의 전송 속도라는데...
<ndsin> 둘중 하나 살 것 같아서요
<jincreator> 둘 다 사서 하나 저 주세요! :)
<ndsin> 하나만 사도 카드 한도 초과라...
<drake_kr> 맥북은 출시할때마다 항상 must buy item이 되는듯..
<jincreator> 두 제품의 무게 차이가 많을 것 같은데 200g 정도밖에 안되네요.
<ndsin> 200g이면 노트북에선 차이 큰 편이죠... 1.5kg과 1.7kg 음... 1.8kg과 2.0kg...
<ndsin> 하긴....무시해도 되기도 하죠....
<ndsin> 지금 들고다니는거에 비하면 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 2.5kg에 육박하는 노트북을 가지고 다니다 보니 어떤 차이가 있는지 잘 모르겠어요. T.T
<ndsin> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 몇인치인가요?
<jincreator> 15.4인치요.
<ndsin> 헐
<jincreator> 근데 요즘 13인치 넷북보다 해상도가 낮더군요.
<ndsin> 글씨가 큼지막한걸로 만족을.......
<jincreator> 어디 글씨 뿐이겠어요? 영화도 큰 화면으로! 그림도 큰 화면으로! 무게도 큰...OTL
<drake_kr> 13.1인치 fhd
<drake_kr> 아 vaio z 갖고싶다
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 너무 비싸요
<ndsin> 가격도 아직 안나왔지만...
<drake_kr> 13.1인치 fhd, ssd quad raid, i7, 무게 아답타포함 1.4kg(이게 중요)
<ndsin> 업?
<ndsin> 무게 1.14라고 나와있었는데
<ndsin> 1.4kg였군요
<jincreator> 1.165kg 입니다.
<drake_kr> 배터리, 아답타 포함이요
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요.
<ndsin> 정말...극상...
<ndsin> 그런거 왜 만드는건가요...
<ndsin> 사지도 못할꺼.........
<drake_kr> 따지고보면
<jincreator> 그런거 사는 사람들이 있으니까요.
<drake_kr> 맼붘프로에 좀만 더 보태면 삽니다
<ndsin> 맥북프로 13인치는 130~80이면 사지 않나요
<jincreator> 헉, 13.1인치에 1920x1080 해상도라니!
<drake_kr> 그리고 저번에 jincreator님께 말씀드린, HP 노트북도 사는놈 있슴미다
<jincreator> 네, 근데 그건 저와 다른 세상 이야기잖아요(...)
<drake_kr> 근데 제가 잘못 말한듯요
<jincreator> ???
<drake_kr> 1080p 영상 9개가 동시 디코딩이 되면서 1080p 영상 하나만 인코딩 하는거였어요
<jincreator> 1080p 영상 하나 디코딩도 힘든 저로서는 역시 다른 세상 이야기입니다.
<drake_kr> 근데 거기서 50fps 조금 넘게 나와서 살짝 끊기는 감이었는데 그걸 가지고 노트북이 느리다고 -.-
<ndsin> 예전에 쿼드코어에 램 16기가 서버에서 오디오 포맷 컨버팅하고 동영상 포맷 컨버팅하는데 진짜 빠르던데....
<ndsin> 빠르기뿐만한게 아니라 동시에 여러개 작업해도 안느린....
<drake_kr> (이미 노트북 수준이 아니라고 자네)
<ndsin> 바이오
<ndsin> 사세요 드라키님
<drake_kr> 전 데탑부터 좀 어케 해야될듯염
<ndsin> 그런데
<ndsin> 원래 닉이 드레이크로 이해해야되나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<ndsin> 예전에 드라키라는 닉을 본거 같은데
<drake_kr> 다른분임
<ndsin> 그렇군요
<drake_kr> drakey는 다른분임
<ndsin> 헷갈림
<jincreator> 드라키 드라케 드라코 다있죠.
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<ndsin> 아악
<ndsin> 빨리 과제해야지 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 일도 해야되는데 바쁘군요 으허 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 그리고 다음주에는 팀장님과 쇼부보기로 마음먹었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 지금 2주동안 수십대의 보안 점검 중이신가요?
<ndsin> 퇴사냐 남느냐 쇼부보게되겠죠
<ndsin> 100대 넘....
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 나오시면 갈데는 있으세염?
<ndsin> 음 정해진건 아니지만
<ndsin> 추천해주시겠다는 분들이 계셔서
<ndsin> 그쪽에 이력서 넣어볼 생각이에요
<drake_kr> n사가 첫회사는 아니지요?
<ndsin> N사는 보안쪽 첫 회사
<ndsin> 그 이전에 6개월정도 개발 회사에 있었습니다
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> 그럼 상관은 없겠네요
<ndsin> 저 추천해주시는건가요?
<drake_kr> 첫회사시면 3년은 채우시라고 말씀드리려했..
<ndsin> 전 이미 꼬인 경력 트리.......
<ndsin> 5년간 12번의 이직 기록을 쌓기로....(농담)
<drake_kr> 사장의 총애를 받는데 나가다니
<ndsin> 직장은 결국엔 돈이 가장 중요시 되더군요
<drake_kr> 그렇긴 한데..
<ndsin> 돈 때문에 받는 스트레스가 심각하다보니
<drake_kr> n사도 제가 보기엔 중소기업중 상위 30~40% 급이라고 보여져서요
<ndsin> 생활하는데 술만 자꾸 먹게 되서...
<ndsin> 저희 회사는 동종업계 기준보다 연봉이 낮습니다;
<drake_kr> 보안업체 다니는 후배 하나는 단가 1400부터 시작했다고 합니다.. -_-
<ndsin> 시작한지 매우 오래됐나보군요 허흡
<drake_kr> 4년차인데 이제 3000 조금 넘나봅니다
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 그건 좀 아닌듯...
<ndsin> 아니구나
<drake_kr> 동네 동생넘은 5년차인데 단가 3000도 안나옵니다..
<ndsin> 전 그러고는 못다니겠더군요...
<drake_kr> 그녀석은 다른데 생기면 어떻게든 가라고 하는데
<drake_kr> 갈데가 없대요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 어디든 면접만 봐도 콜일것 같은데..
<ndsin> 아마 인맥이 좀 부실하신가보네요
<drake_kr> 그렇겠죠..
<ndsin> 그래서 자신감이 많이 결여되신듯..
<drake_kr> 동종업계로는 죽어도 가기 싫다고 하는것도 있고..
<drake_kr> 그 이유는 그 업계가 좀 바닥이 작아서..
<ndsin> 그렇죠
<ndsin> 이직을 해도 결국엔 종종 마주치게 되는...
<drake_kr> 셋별sds나 루저cns는 어때요?
<ndsin> 그런데 갈 능력은 안됩니다
<drake_kr> 만약에
<ndsin> 만약에 갈수 있다면
<ndsin> 안갈꺼 같네요
<drake_kr> 연봉 2만$에 구글 본사라면요?
<ndsin> 갑니다
<drake_kr> 거기가 좋겠네요
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 아니요
<ndsin> 안갑니다
<ndsin> 다시생각해보니
<drake_kr> 그럼 회사에서도 아무도 뭐라고 안 할거 아니에요
<ndsin> 돈이 적어서
<ndsin> 안갑니다
<drake_kr> 초봉이 2만인데 안 가시는거죠?
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 회사가 구글이더라도 대우 못받고는 안갑니다
<ndsin> 제가 받아야 될 능력을 깎아서 가고 싶은 마음은 없네요
<drake_kr> 하긴..
<drake_kr> 전 만달러 준다고 해도 ok인데..
<ndsin> 예전에는 열심히 하면 인정받겠지 하는 마음도 있긴 했었는데
<ndsin> 지금은 좀 달라졌습니다
<ndsin> 인정과 돈은 별개의 문제더군요
<drake_kr> 3년차만 되면 4만 정도라고 하던데..
<ndsin> 일단 받는 돈을 납득할 수 없으니
<ndsin> 그걸로 인한 스트레스가 굉장하더군요
<drake_kr> 흠.. 그렇군요..
<ndsin> 처음에는 좀 지나면 익숙해지겠지 무뎌지겠지 했는데
<ndsin> 아무리 생각해도 납득이 안되고 그걸로 인해서 삶이 우울해지더군요
<ndsin> 그래서 아는형하고 만나서 상담도하고 그랬는데
<ndsin> 2개월 지나도 그러니 그 형도 이직 시기가 아니지만 너 옆에서 그렇게 우울해하면서 삶이 행복하지 않을 바에는 그냥 옮겨라 그게 낫겠다 라고 하더군요
<drake_kr> 옮겼는데도 행복하지 않다면 크리티컬이겠네요
<ndsin> 그것도 걱정입니다
<drake_kr> 구글 무섭네요..
<drake_kr> 신입이 2만정도 수준에서 시작하는데
<ndsin> 하지만 일단 지금도 행복하지 않지만 옮겨서 행복하지도 않다면 안좋은 경우이긴 한데, 그나마 돈은 더 충족이 될테니 지금보다는 낫다고 생각되더군요
<drake_kr> 평균이 99000이네요..
<ndsin> 구글이 2만에서 시작하나요?
<ndsin> 왜 그렇게 짜죠?
<drake_kr> 긍게.. 옮겨서 행복하지 않다는게 돈이 덜 된다는거 말씀드린거..
<jincreator> 주말이라 도서관 시간이 일찍 끝나 먼저 들어갑니다.
<jincreator> 엔신님, 행복하세요~
<ndsin> 옮기게 된다면 금액 보고 가게 되는 것이니
<ndsin> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 들어가세요
<ndsin> 돈이 덜 될리는 없...
<drake_kr> 흠
<ndsin> 아직 이직하겠다는건 아니구요
<drake_kr> 차라리 외국 기업을 알아보세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://gigaom.com/2010/11/10/stat-shot-the-results-of-silicon-valleys-talent-war/
<ndsin> 일단 제 심정을 표현하고 이야기하는거죠 머 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구글이 2만불 밖에 안된다는 건 진짜 금시초문인데...
<drake_kr> 초봉이용
<ndsin> 흠
<Seony> 설마요. 미국 법으로 연봉 2만불이면 불법인데요.
<drake_kr> 아 정말요?
<ndsin> 보는데 2만이라는거 없는데;
<Seony> 연벙 4만불 이하면 기초생활수급자에요.
<Seony> 3만불인가..
<drake_kr> 4만불이라니..
<shriekout> 각 주마다 틀리지 않나요?
<Seony> 3만불인갑다. 암튼 3만불 이하면 기초생활 수급자라서, 연봉 2만불이면 불법이에요. 직원을 고용하면 안되는 수준의 회사인거죠.
<drake_kr> 잉턴이라서 2만을 받았나..
<Seony> 방금 위에 불러주신 사이트 보니까 평균 9만 8천불이라고 나오는데요..
<drake_kr> 네 그건 평균
<Seony> 제가 듣기로, 구글 정직원 초봉은 8만에서 시작하는 걸로 알고있어요.
<Seony> 연봉 2만이면, 샌프란시스코에서 방값도 못내는 액수인데요...
<Seony> 세금 33% 떼고나면 월 천불도 못받겠네..
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어? 그럼 평균 10만도 이야기가 안 되는데..
<drake_kr> 급여 차이가 심하다고 했거든요
<Seony> 제가 듣기로는 8만 정도 되는 걸로 알고있어요. 사실 8만도 구글이라는 직장에 샌프란시스코라는 위치에 비교하면 많은 돈은 아니죠...
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 정해졌네요
<drake_kr> 8만이면 되지요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 입사지원 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> n사에서도 구글 간다는데 말릴수 없잖아요
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 갈수 있다면
<ndsin> 벌써 갔겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 구글 입사시험 장난 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 소위 천재들만 들어간다는 수준이죠.
<drake_kr> 그래도 아무한테나 열려있지 않던가요?
<Seony> 21이라는 영화에 보면 아주 짤막한 대사가 한 줄 나오거든요...
<drake_kr> 저도 작년에 시험은 봤는데..
<Seony> 네. 기회는 당연히 누구에게나...
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 그냥 한번 마음 추스리러 미국 다녀오세요.. 명분은 구글 입사시험 치루는걸로 하고.
<Seony> 연봉 8만이라고 해봐야, 세금 33% 떼고나면 5만 4천...
<Seony> 여기에 렌트비 내면 수중에 떨어지는 현금은 월 3천불 정도 되겠꾼요..
<Seony> 월 3천이면 그래도 살만하겠다. 저축은 안해도 되니...
<drake_kr> 입사를 못해도 관광 한번 다녀온다 생각하시면 되니..
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저는 관광 목적으로 가서 시험보고 왔습니다..
<ndsin> 괜찮습니다
<drake_kr> 아, 그게 그건가보네요 세금 다 띠고 말한건가..
<ndsin> 음음
<ndsin> 드레이크님은 지금 회사 만족하시나요?
<drake_kr> ㅈ
<drake_kr> 저
<drake_kr> 회사 안다니는데요 지금 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 그러시면 저희팀에...
<drake_kr> 흠
<ndsin> 이력서 한번 내보시지요
<drake_kr> 그럴거면 후배놈 보내지요
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> c 골수분자
<ndsin> 저희 팀은 개발팀이 아니라 컨설팅 팀입니다
<drake_kr> 전 뭐 경력도 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 제 추천으로 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에이
<ndsin> 업무는 시스템 진단 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 사장한테 먼저 인정받아야죠
<drake_kr> 아직 그런 관계까진 아니라서..
<ndsin> 요즘 회사 추천 제도가 생겨서
<ndsin> 뭐 뽑는거야 경영진이 뽑는거죠
<drake_kr> 그럼 제가 엔신님 추천을 받고 들어갈까요?
<ndsin> 제가 추천해드릴 수 있는 부분은
<drake_kr> 대표랑 아는 사인데?
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 그것도 좀 곤란하긴 한데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제가 엔신님 추천까지 들어오면 낙하산으로 완전 찍힐텐데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 저희 회사는 인원이 많지 않아서
<ndsin> 그런거 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 컨설팅 업무는 거의 해본적이 없어서 그런 분위기를 상쇄시키려면 아무래도 실력이 중요하니까요
<ndsin> 시스템 진단 인력이 부족해서
<ndsin> 뽑을려고 하는데 없나보더군요
<ndsin> 그덕에 제가 스트레스받고 있죠
<ndsin> 시스템진단 업무를 할려면 리눅스, 유닉스에 대한 이해도가 높아야 하는 부분이라
<ndsin> 물론 저도 잘 모릅니다만
<ndsin> 운영 단에서 보면 아주 기초적인 면이기도 합니다
<ndsin> 쩝
<ndsin> 아무튼
<ndsin> 저는
<ndsin> 다음주에 팀장님과 면담 요청을해야겠군요
<ndsin> (결론은... 일을 줄여주거나..상황상 일을 못줄여주니 돈을 더 달라는 의미..)
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 다른데 면접보고 이직 확정짓고 회사에 통보할 수도 있지만
<ndsin> 그것보다는 먼저 회사 내에서 자체적으로 해결할려는 시도가 필요한듯 싶어서요
<drake_kr> 오옹
<drake_kr> 관리개선!
<drake_kr> 근데 어느분야던지, 현업에 종사하는 사람들 이야기를 들어보면 인력이 한참 부족하다고 하고
<drake_kr> 어린 친구들은 갈데가 없다고 해요.
<ndsin> 그렇죠
<ndsin> 경력은 갑으로 떠나버리고
<ndsin> 어린 사람 키우기엔 버겹고
<drake_kr> 실상 엄청 짜증나는 일이죠.. ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 그렇죠
<ndsin> 사람 키운다는게
<ndsin> 힘들고 어려운 일이죠
<drake_kr> 회사가 자기한테 아무것도 안 해준다고 느낀다면 엔신씨도 회사에 어떤 의리를 지킬 이유가 없어요
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 돈때문이라고는 하지만 어쨌는 회사도 사람 사는곳이니까요.
<ndsin> 네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 밥 뭐먹지
<ndsin> 아 저도 배고프네요
<ndsin> 쌀 씻어야겠음 ㄱㄱ
<drake_kr> 오?
<drake_kr> 청국장이나 끓여볼까나..
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 다음에 또 벙개 주최할때 함 오세요 ㅋ
<ndsin> 쌀 얹히고 왔네요
<ndsin> 미리 연락주세요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 청국장 맛나겠네요
<drake_kr> 1박 2일간 삼겹살 먹었어요 그저께 어저께
<ndsin> 부!럽!
<drake_kr> 그러고도 남은 고기와 야채로 청국장 끓였네요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 요리도 잘하시나보네요
<drake_kr> 요리는 네이버가
<drake_kr> 잘하죠 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 부럽네요
<drake_kr> 한국 IT 업계가 상당히.. 보수적이라..
<drake_kr> 빨간머리를 잘 안 받아주네요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 빨간머리 헐
<ndsin> 은근히 보수적임
<ndsin> 대놓고는 아닌데
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> IBM이 남기고 간 구시대의 유물이죠
<ndsin> 말끔한 정장
<ndsin> 흰색 와이셔츠
<drake_kr> 근데 사실 나쁘기만 한건 아니에요
<drake_kr> 창의력을 기대하지 않는다면 성실함을 기대해야 하고
<drake_kr> 성실함에 대한 기대치가 더 높았던 시대니까요
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 그런데 나름 정장도 깔끔...
<drake_kr> 그러니까요.
<ndsin> 그래서 저도 최근에 정장이나 입고 다닐까 하는 생각을 하기도 한다는...
<drake_kr> 예전에 서버쪽 회사에서 근무할때
<drake_kr> 정장바지를 한달에 한벌 샀었어요
<ndsin> 한달에 한번?;
<ndsin> 서버쪽 회사면 서버 설치 운영 관리 하고 나르고 그러는데 정장입고 하면
<ndsin> 옷 망가지긴 하더군요
<drake_kr> 정장입고 책상안으로 기어들어가서 랜선꼽고 하다보니 무릎쪽이..
<drake_kr> 게다가 정장은 좀만 해져도 금방 티가 나서 말이죠 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ndsin> 맞아요...
<drake_kr> 근데 당시에도 저는 빨간머리..
<ndsin> 그럼 몇년째 빨간머리인가요
<drake_kr> 몇년 빨간머리를 안 했었죠
<drake_kr> 군대 갔을때랑
<drake_kr> 필리핀 갔을때..
<ndsin> 음...
<ndsin> 염색하는것도 일이겠네요..
<drake_kr> 대신에
<drake_kr> 특히 업체라면 기억을 안하는 곳이 없었죠
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ 그렇겠어요
<drake_kr> 그러고보니
<drake_kr> 서버쪽 업체에서 나왔는데
<drake_kr> 퇴직했어도 불러오라고 하는 사장님도 있었죠..
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> "이새끼 나한테 인사도 안하고 누구맘대로 퇴직이야"
<ndsin> 역시 뭘 하든
<ndsin> 사람 관계가 중요한듯
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 거기서 염색머리는 저한테는 어떻게보면 브랜드파워죠
<ndsin> 저는 그런 인지도가 떨어져서 살면서 꽤나 불편함을 많이 겪었는데...
<ndsin> 인지도라기 보다는 존재감?...
<drake_kr> 나무명씨?
<ndsin> 네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 존재감이 없으면 편리할수도 있을것 같더라고요
<ndsin> 어떤 면에서요?
<drake_kr> 그냥 뭐.. 나쁜 쪽으로 기억을 해준다거나..
<drake_kr> 그럴때 말이죠..
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;
<ndsin> 그런 일보다는... 아예 기억을 못하는 때가 많더라구요..
<drake_kr> 뭐, 자기한테 자신감이 있는 사람은 큰 실수를 되려 못 하는 법이고..
<drake_kr> 악플러들이 자기 존재감때문에 일을 크게 벌이기도 하잖아요
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 만약에
<drake_kr> 버젓한 글로벌 기업의 직원이라면서 빨간머리에 정장차림으로 왔는데
<drake_kr> 서버 구축한다면서 데이터를 날려먹는 짓을 한다거나 했을때
<drake_kr> 전 어떻게 될까~요?
<ndsin> 염색 안했을때보다 더 안좋게 보고 더 오래도록 기억이 남겠죠...
<drake_kr> 그렇기때문에 조심할수밖에 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 염색할때마다 짜증나긴 하는데..
<drake_kr> 항상 따갑거든요..
<ndsin> 비용은 얼마나 드나요
<drake_kr> 얼마 안 들어요
<drake_kr> 집에서 하면 3만원쯤?
<ndsin> 집에서 하나요?
<drake_kr> 전 뭐 미용실가서 하는데
<drake_kr> 단골이라고 5만원에 해주네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 거의 두달 세달에 한번만 하니깐..
<drake_kr> 6개월 정도 안 해도 별로 티는 안 나요 ㅋ
<ndsin> 흠흠
<ndsin> 전 염색은 태어나서 한번도 안해봐서
<drake_kr> 회사 안 다닐때 한번 해 보시고
<drake_kr> 괜찮으면 하는거고
<drake_kr> 아니면 바로 복귀해야져
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 딱히 염색해보고 싶다는 생각이 안들어서...
<ndsin> 검은색 머리가 마음에 들더라구요 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 그럼 안 해야죠 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 하흐
<ndsin> 벌써 7시 넘었군요
<ndsin> 주말이 너무...
<ndsin> 토요일날 날로 보냈더니 허무하네요
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 옥주현 유고걸 불렀네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 좋은밤되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-02
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 아.. 오늘은 낮에 엄청 덥네요... 벌써 28도...
<Seony> 오후 되면 쭉 떨어질텐데 한 3시간은 더 기다려야 시원해지겠군요..
<Seony> 아 오후가 아니라 저녁..
<razGon_web> 여기는 오후에 비온다는데 햇빛이 쨍쨍입니다..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 집근처 루이비통 매장 가면 털이 곤두설 정도의 냉기가 뿜어져나오는데... 거기 잠깐 가있고싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<acooda> 아흠 세달만에 우분투 다운되다... ㅠ
<acooda> 슬프다 ㅠ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅꾸벅
<imsu> razGon_UNT: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 다른곳에다가 켜놔서 이제 봤네요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 에어 자랑 http://img.umttumt.org/%E3%82%B9%E3%82%AF%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%83%E3%83%88%202012-07-02%2014.44.34.png
<Seony> 우분투 유저들 사이에 맥 유저분들이 많이 늘어나서 기분이 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<junseok> 안녕하세요 ^^
<junseok> 잠수 아니신 분 계시면 ... 말씀 좀 .. ㅠ
<junseok> 흐읍..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 맥이라 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://imouto.my/configuring-potplayer-for-gpu-accelerated-video-playback-with-dxva-or-cuda-and-also-high-performance-software-decoding/
<Seony_> 음... 리눅스에 있는 동영상 파일들을 애플티비에서 좀 스트리밍했으면 싶은데 이게 쉽지 않네요..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그렇게 어렵지 않지 않나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : samba로 못 읽어오나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 ftp에서 받는걸 스트리밍하거나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 최악의 경우 슬링박스란 수단도 있긴함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : dlna도 있군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설마 슬링뺴고 3가지 다 안 되나요?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 쓰지마세요=_=; (그런 쓰레기)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 요즘 시대 물건인데, 넷웤 달려있는데도 samba, ftp다 안 되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : dlna도 안 된다라니 최악이군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 넷웤 없다라면....usb로 공유해서 mtp로 잡는 방법도 있었던듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 슬링이랑 이넘은 하드웨어 드니 돈 들죠
<autowiz_> 냐음 오늘은 빠른퇴근
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 퇴근하셨어요?
<autowiz_> ㅇㅇ 집이양
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  passinger
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  안녕하시와요
<bridgebot> passinger : 데모닉비월스타크, 바빠요
<razGon_UNT> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGon_UNT, 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_UNT> laen0k: 계셔요?
<razGon_UNT> imsu: 요즘 게임 하세요?
<razGon_UNT> 저는 요즘 육성 게임합니다.
<imsu> lol 조금씩;; ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 프린세스메이커 1. 도은... 2. 정은...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_UNT> LOL?
<razGon_UNT> 오...
<razGon_UNT> 혹시 PvP하세요?
<razGon_UNT> 컴상대로 한게임?
<imsu> razGon_UNT, 전 사람이랑 하는거 위주로 하는데요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대전게임을 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 배고프다 ㅠ
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㄸㄷ
<razGon_UNT> 사람이랑 하는 거 넘 힘들고 빡세요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래두 컴이랑 하는것 보다는 재밌더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 컴퓨터랑 하면 금방 질려서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> ^^;;
<razGon_UNT> 괴물이당!~!~!
<imsu> 요즘엔 할만한 겜이 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 저 잠시 재접이용.ㅎ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  #webstandards
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> o-ming : 아 졸려~~
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  z
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  파이썬 공부 잘 되가시나요
<bridgebot> o-ming : 술먹고 왔어요;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ..
<bridgebot> o-ming : 으 취한다.. 맨날 술이네요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 바이브가 부릅니다. 술이야
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : slaps 움드드움드 around a bit with a large trout
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그거 추억 돋네요;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 스크립트 아직도 있으신가봐요;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : slaps 움드드움드 around a bit with a large trout
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : slaps 움드드움드 around a bit with a large trout
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅌ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅌㅌ;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 냐하
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쿨럭;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 고...곰이 출현했다~;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅌㅌ ㅇㅅㅇ==3;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 곰은 자야겠다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 'ㅅ'
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겨울잠은....아닐꺼고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이틈을 타서 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 동면에 들아가실때 되면 틈봐서 곰사냥 시도를
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자 단체로 겨울을 기약해보는겁니다~;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ; 설마 곰님 도주하신건가 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스
<autowiz_> 아 배고프다...
<autowiz_> 뭔가를 먹기는 해야겠는데 뭐가 좋을까요...
<autowiz_> 냉장고에는 소주1병과 파프리카 와 사과와 캐찹과 매실액기스와 물이 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 편의점 고고싱...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 파프리카를 볶아서.....는 좀 아니고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사과...음 다른 야채 좀 없나요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 샐러드조차 못 만들잔아요;
<autowiz_> 이놈의 사과가 냉장고 들어간지 두달은 된거 같은데 아직 썩지 않고 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대신 말라비틀어졌겠죠(...)
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-03
<razGon_web> dkssudgktpdy?
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요^^
<Seony> imsu: Hi 오랜만이네
<imsu> Seony, 넵 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 요즘은 뭐하면서 지내?
<imsu> Seony, 평온합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 평온 = 놀아?
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 제일 부러워하는 직업이네
<imsu> 제일 고민많은 직업도 되지요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 블로그에 스팸으로 보이는 메시지가 자주 올라와서 고민이야 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내용으로는 스팸이 아닌데, 글을 쓴사람 링크를 클릭하면 쇼핑몰이 나와서..
<Seony> 일단 재부팅
<razGon_web> 후...망할 헬지유플.
<razGon_web> 쉽게쉽게 못만드네.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 왜요 전 잘 쓰고 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 포트라도 막아놨나요?;;
<razGon_web> imsu: 인터넷은 잘되는데.. 포트를 무조건 놓았어요.
<razGon_web> 슈퍼DMZ로 하면 해결되지만, 그리되면 삼바가 작동안해서요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 냠냠
<Seony> 외출합니다.
<bridgebot> 오리 : 냠냠
<razGon_web> 일반 DMZ로 해도 포트가 다 풀리는데. VNC가 안되는 이유는 뭘까요?
<laen0k> 헐 여기 비는 안오는데... 천둥소리만 저쪽 멀리서 우렁차네요
<razGon_web> 비가 온답니다.
<razGon_web> 서울에 있는 친구가 메신저 보내오더군요. 집에 가야 겠다고.ㅎ
<laen0k> 네 빨리 집에가는게 좋을것 같네요 대박올듯한 분위기입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<laen0k> http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/economy/it/540657.html
<laen0k> 잇속빼앗길까봐 사력을 다하는군요;;;
<kk_> hello~
<kk_> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> Hi
<laen0k> 네 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 아... 책 3권 주문하는데 배송비만 4만 7천원...
<kk_> 아, 계시는군요..ㅠ 저기 혹시 제가 여쭤볼게 있는데요.. CD로 만들때에, 우분투 홈페이지에 있는 ISO 파일로 만들었습니다만, 부팅으로 안에 내용에 WUBI 가 있는데 이걸로 부팅되나요??ㅠ
<laen0k> 산넘고 바다건너 오는건가요?
<Seony> laen0k: 네 ㅎㅎ
<FreeDomK> 아죄송합니다 모르고 닫아 버렸습니다.
<laen0k> 무슨책이길래 국내서가 아니면.... ㅋ 영문서인가바요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헥헥
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 힘드네요
<Seony> 국내책이니까 한국에서 주문하죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 폰 예비용으로 한대 업어온거
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 새로 시스템 짜맞추니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 6시간 증발
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한거
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 새로 초기상태로 설치
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 롬 서리
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 롬 분석후 부족한 모듈등 보충
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램디스크 재작성
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 디버그
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 필요 프로그램 목록및 설치파일 확보
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시스템 수정
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 또 실험 반복 몇번
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어쩌구하니 시간이;
<FreeDomK> 저기 혹시 홈페이지 글이 안써집니다만, 등급업 받아야 하나요..?
<Seony> 아뇨 등급업은 없을텐데요.
<laen0k> 국내책 배송비가 4만 7천원이나 해요???
<FreeDomK> 아..글타래에 글을 써도 게시판에 글이 안올라 가서요..
<Seony> laen0k: 아... 국내책을 해외로 배송하는 비용이에요 ㅎㅎ
<laen0k> 아....
<laen0k> 받는것만 생각하니-.- 답이 안나오지.... 한참 생각했네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> FreeDomK: 혹시 마침 버튼 대신 저장 버튼 누르신 건 아니시죠?
<FreeDomK> 아....저장눌렸었네요...............
<laen0k> 다크//무슨 시스템인데... 고런 설정들을 하시나요 ㅋ
<FreeDomK> 감사합니다.^^
<FreeDomK> 저기..혹시.. 윈7이 설치 되어 있는 상태에서 별다른 설정없이 부팅 cd넣으면 설치화면 나오지 않는데요. usb도 불통이고.. 설정할것들이 있나요?ㅠ
<laen0k> cmos 부팅순서 바꾸셔야 하는것 같네요
<FreeDomK> F12로 CD-ROM으로 지정해도 검은 화면에 _ 잠깐 깜빡이더니 넘어가는데. 노트북 자체가 안되는것도 있나요.ㅠ
<laen0k> ... 뜰때 엔터누르셔야할텐데;;;
<FreeDomK> _ 깜빡일때 말씀이신가요ㅠ?
<laen0k> 제가 썼던 노트북은 cdrom으로 부팅할건지 물어보는데 이때 키보드를 쳐줘야 cdrom 부팅을 하더군요
<laen0k> 가만히 있으면 ...이 차고나서 하드디스크 부팅 되버립니다
<FreeDomK> 아.. 아무말도 없이 넘어가서..ㅠ 그럼, 혹시 시디에 ISO 파일안에 있는 내용 그대로 복사하면 되는건가요?ㅠ
<FreeDomK>    _  이거 하나 깜빡이다가 넘어가길래 안되나 보다 했는데..ㅠ
<FreeDomK> 정말 감사합니다 우선 해보고 , 고민해 보고 또 문의 드리겠습니다.
<laen0k> ??? 시디에 iso 파일이 들어가있나요?
<laen0k> 시디자체가 부팅되는 시디가 아닌건지 확인해보세요
<FreeDomK> 아, 네 일단 확인해보겠습니다.
<FreeDomK> CD를 잘못구운것 같습니다........ WUBI가 없어야 하나요 CD내용에.ㅠ
<devunt> CD에 ISO 내용 옮긴 다음에
<devunt> 부트로더까지 깔아줘야 하지 않던가요?
<razGon_UNT> 리하이요.
<razGon_UNT> FreeDomK: ISO를 시디로 굽기 하시면 될거 같은데요.
<razGon_UNT> 그냥 복사하면 부트로더가 복사가 안될 가능성이 많습니다.
<FreeDomK> 아, iso 파일에서 이미지 굽기 해야 하는군요..ㅠ
<razGon_UNT> 그리고. ISO파일이 어디서 다운받은 파일인지 봐야 합니다. wubi는 윈도우와 병행되어 설치되도록 하는 프로그램입니다.
<FreeDomK> wububtu 공식 홈페이지에서 다운받았씁니다.ㅜㅠ ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386
<razGon_UNT> 윈도우에 리눅스를 기생(?)시켜주는 프로그램...? 정도 되겠군요.
<razGon_UNT> 아.. 그러면 iso파일을 CD로 굽기 하시면 될것입니다.
<devunt> 우분투 공식 사이트에서 iso 받아도
<razGon_UNT> Image2CDㅣ.
<devunt> 안에 wubi.exe 같이 있을꺼에요 아마
<razGon_UNT> 예 윈도우에서 설치하도록 되어 있는거 같더군요.
<FreeDomK> 네 우비가 항상 옆에 있더라구요..ㅠ 전 그냥 시디 내용을 복사해서 구웠는게 잘못된거 같습니다.
<devunt> 주소가 아마 http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso 였던거
<devunt> 같기도 하고
<devunt> ..
<devunt> 대충 생각나는대로 적었는데 맞넹
<razGon_UNT> 그리고 중요한건. 부팅시에 부팅선택키를 누르고 부팅하는 장치를 고르셔야 합니다.
<razGon_UNT> devunt: 오웅..`!~
<FreeDomK>  네. 같은 파일입니다..ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 멋지네요.
<FreeDomK> 감사합니다..ㅎㅎ 집에 가서 다시 도전~하고 돌아 오겠습니다 비 조심하세요~ 정말 감사합니다.
<FreeDomK> 아. 노트북에 따라 usb가 안되는 것도 있는가요?
<razGon_UNT> 노트북이 언제거죠?
<razGon_UNT> 5년전 것도 USB부팅이 가능합니다.
<razGon_UNT> 헉.. 갑자기 나가셨넹.....ping timeout...흠.. 끊기셨나?
<razGon_UNT> 저도 퇴근합니다. 집에서 뵈요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안드로이드죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안드로이드 프로요 ㅇ상에 존재하는 기본 테더링 기능의 ap ip변경법 아시는분?
<acooda> 아흠 레티나.... 가꾸싶다 ㅠ
<acooda> 내 노트북 오늘따라 더 후져보이는구나 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 레티나 좋지...
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz_> ap ip 라 함은
<autowiz_> 내부단 대역을 말씀하시는걸까요?
<autowiz_> 192.168.0.0/24 이런거
<acooda> autowiz_: 레티나 구경즘 굽신굽신
<autowiz_> 난 레티나 디스플레이가 달린 머신이 하나도 없어
<acooda> 오늘 따라 컴터가 너무 후져보여요
<acooda> 안드로이드 폰보다 느린거같은 내 컴터 ㅠ
<autowiz_> 눈을 감으렴
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 이러다 kde버리고 box계열 윈도우메니저로 넘어가야댈듯
<acooda> 훌쩍
<autowiz_> dos 는 어때?
<acooda> dos는 hd av를 볼수 없잖아요 ~_~
<autowiz_> av 를 뭐하러 봐
<autowiz_> 그냥 여자를 만나면 되지...
<acooda> <- 능력이 안댐
<acooda> 구제해주옵소서 ㅠ
<autowiz_> 나먼저 좀 구해지고 보자...
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 컴터 온도가 70도에 육박. 우울함
<autowiz_> 어떤 cpu 를 쓰고 있는거냐
<acooda> 겨울엔 잘 버티긴 했는데 올 여름은 가따 버리고 싶네요
<acooda> 걍 평범한 듀얼코어;;
<autowiz_> 쿨러에 문제가 있는거 아니야?
<acooda> gpu와 하드에서 오는 열기가 심한거 같에요
<bridgebot> cartes : 안녕하세요
<acooda> 하드는 ssd로 바꿀라고 폼잡고 있는데
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 가난해서 진행을 몬하는 중 'ㅡ';
<bridgebot> cartes : 아.. 전 용량 낮추고 시스템디스크로만 쓰고 하는데, 좋아요...
<autowiz_> 본체 옆면을 열면 온도가 좀 내려가지 않을려나...
<acooda> 노트북이라 'ㅡ';;;;;
<autowiz_> 끙...
<acooda> 크롬도 느린거 같고
<autowiz_> 뜯어서 쿨러 청소를 함 해야할듯한데...
<acooda> 이클립스도 느린거 같고
<acooda> kde 반응속도도 느린거 같고
<bridgebot> cartes : 답답하시겠어요..
<acooda> 컴터가 뜨거우니 다 느려지는거 같은 기분 ㅠ
<laen0k> 저는 노트북쓸때 청소기 한번씩 돌려줬습니다
<acooda> 답답한거보단 우울해지더라고요 'ㅡ';
<autowiz_> cpu 가 느려지면 다 느려지는건 맞지... 온도가 올라가면 대부분 cpu 클럭을 낮추게된다
<acooda> 스피드 스텝도 끄구 사용 'ㅡ';
<bridgebot> cartes : 제 데탑은 마인크래프트 한참할때
<bridgebot> cartes : 그래픽코어 온도 때문인지 삐삐삐삐 하는 소리나요;;
<acooda> 요즘 제일 답답한건 크롬이 안드로이드 폰보다 느리다고 느껴지는게;;;
<autowiz_> 파폭이 더 빠른건 아니겠지...
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<Seony> 파폭이 게코 엔진이죠?
<acooda> 네 'ㅡ'
<Seony> 아... 오늘 주방에 게코 한 마리 돌아댕기던데 그놈을 족치던가 해야지..
<acooda> 게코 'ㅡ';;;
<Seony> 잡으라는 바퀴벌레는 안잡고 쓸데없이 신발 속에 들어가서 죽질 않나...
<Seony> 문 사이에서 압사 당하질 않나... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 잔.인.하.다.
<Seony> 거기 있는줄 몰랐어요 ㅎㅎ. 사실 언제 죽었는지도 몰랐구요..
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<Seony> 압사당한거 집게로 집으니까 종이보다 더 얇은...
<Seony> 집게에서 떨어뜨렸는데, 툭 떨어지느게 아니라 종이가 나풀나풀 하면서 떨어지더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 'ㅡ'상상중
<Seony> 그러니까 놀이동산 바이킹 배가 앞으로갔다 뒤로갔다하는 모양으로 공중에서 흐느적흐느적 낙하했어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 너무 리얼한가요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 'ㅡ'하악
<autowiz_> 혹시 죄와벌을 읽어보신분 있으신가요?
<Seony> 집안에 게코가 들어올 구멍이 없는데 대체 어디서 어떻게 들어온건지..
<Seony> 음... 죄와벌 무지 오래 전에 읽은 거 같은데요..
<acooda> 문학이랑 안친해요 'ㅡ'
<Seony> 그거 토스토예프스키인가 하는 사람이 지은거 맞죠?
<Seony> 읽은지 한 20년은 된거 같은데.. ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 항상 쪼끔하게 생각한 동생 책장에 꽂혀있는거 보고 나도 많이 늙었구나 생각했던...ㅠ
<acooda> 'ㅡ'아흠
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다. 내일 뵐께요
<acooda> 컴터가 느려진거 같은면 리눅스 다시 깔던가 다른배포판 설치하면서 이것저것 해볼텐데
<acooda> 아흠 귀찮....
<acooda> 아흠 귀찮... ㅠㅠ
<razGon_UNT> acooda: 노트북이 언제적 것이길래...
<razGon_UNT> 일단은 내부청소해주시고.
<razGon_UNT> 배포판도 낮은 것으로 설치
<acooda> 그러고보니 청소 한번 안했었네요
<acooda> 4년동안 'ㅡ';;
<FreeDOMk> 좋은 저녁입니다~~
<FreeDOMk>  cd로 잘 설치 하고 재시작할때  CD 빼놔야 하나요..?ㅜ
<FreeDOMk> 혹시 계시는분들중에서요..ㅠ 우분투 설치 까지 끝낫는데.. 부팅하면 윈7으로 들어가지는데 이거 어떻게 하나요..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 부트로더에서 우분투를 우선순위로 주시면 될것 같은데요
<FreeDOMk> 부트로더 어떻게 들어가나요..ㅠㅠ 아아 어렵네요..ㅠ우분투,ㅠ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 그거 설치마지막에 나오지 않았나여?
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 부트로더 설치되있으면 일단 부팅 화면에서 보이실텐데여
<FreeDOMk> 파티션 정할떄 부트로드 설치하는건 ext4 에 주 파티션에 설치 하도록 했는데요..ㅠ 부팅시엔 그냥 훅 지나가네요.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : ext4 파티션을 활성화 해보시면
<bridgebot> 프미케 : Grub가 MBR 에 설치되서 보일텐데여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 일단 ext4 파티션을 활성파티션으로 해보세여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 윈도우 7 으로 들어가셔서
<bridgebot> 개자석 : msconfig에서 설정 잡아보시지여
<FreeDOMk> 네 구글링 한번 해보겟습니다.ㅠㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 부트로더로 검색해보심 될꺼에요
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 그건 걍 네이버에서 찾으셔두 많이 나오실듯 보이네여
<FreeDOMk> msconfig 에서 부팅에 윈7만 뜨면 제대로 설치 안된건가요ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 흐음.. 멀티부팅 하신거죠?
<bridgebot> 개자석 : Wubi로 설치하신거세여?
<FreeDOMk> 아니여ㅜㅜ CD로 직접 하드파티션 EXT4, SWAP으로 하고 부트로더 EXT4로 하고 재부팅하니..윈7으로 그냥 훅~~
<bridgebot> 프미케 : Grub 를 MBR 에 설치 안하신것 같은데여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 파티셔닝 툴로
<bridgebot> 프미케 : ext4 파티션을 기본으로 정하시면
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 읽어오지 않을까여?
<FreeDOMk> 윈도우 관리도구말씀하시는건가요?ㅠ 검색해도 힘드네요.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 음...
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 파티션매직 일런거여
<FreeDOMk> PRIMARY 로 설정하는거말씀하신거죠ㅠ?  SWAP에 왜 PRIMARY 되어잇지;;;
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 파티션 잘못 건드리시면 부팅이 안되시는 경우가 있으니까여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 조심해서 하셔야 할듯여
<FreeDOMk> 재설치해야겟네요..ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 개자석 : GRUB설정을 안하신거같은뎀...
<FreeDOMk> 파티션 설정할때 GRUB 하는거 맞죠?ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 아녀
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 그렇게 안하셔도
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 마지막에 부트로더
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 부팅될때 GRUB은 우분투가 먼저
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 인식 하지않나요
<bridgebot> 프미케 : GRUB 가 MBR 에 안올라간것 같아여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 기본으로 하셧으면 MBR 에 올라갔을텐데여
<FreeDOMk> 제가 하드 한개에 파티션 나눠서 하거든요..ㅠ 할당되지 않음에서 새로 만들기 만들기 하고 밑에 부트로더 선택하는 창에서 EXT4로 된거 선택하면 되는거 맞나요?ㅠ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 부트로더 걍 기본으로 하시면되여
<FreeDOMk> 하드전체? 맞나요?기본?
<bridgebot> 프미케 : http://blog.naver.com/echo700?Redirect=Log&logNo=50007601729
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 일단 이거 해보시구여 안되시면
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 부트로더가 정상적으로 안올라갔다고 보는게 빠르겠네여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 쩝 그냥 부트로더가 GRUB 으로 설정이 안되있다는둥
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 그런 문제 인거같은뎅..
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 부트로더 설치 선택 하지 않나여? 그거 안하면 부트로더 안올라가던걸로 기억 나는데여
<FreeDOMk> 남은공간에 추가하기로 EXT4, SWAP 만드는거 맞나요?ㅠ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 네.. 파티셔닝 되지 않은 영역에 파티션 설정하시면 되여
<FreeDOMk> 부트로더를 설치할 장치에 EXT4  해당하는걸로 선택햇거든요..ㅠ
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 우분투를 EXT4에 설치하셨고요?
<FreeDOMk> 네 주파티션 EXT4 /
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 흠..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오토위즈님//네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3번쨰 자리가 기본 43인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이걸 바꿀려고 시도중
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 하드 한개져?
<FreeDOMk> 네 한개입니다.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 파티션 3개 나누셨으면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 프리덤님
<FreeDOMk> 네..ㅜ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://dateno1.egloos.com/1185671
<bridgebot> 프미케 : hd(0,0), hd(0,1), hd(0,2)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제 이글루스는...그져 진리(...)
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 파티션 번호가 이럴꺼예여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 연동까지 고려한 윈7과 우분투 12.04의 멀티부트 설치
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 바탕화면등도 공유 싹 해주면서 깔림
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 일단 cd 넣구
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 다시 설치해보세여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : grub 요
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 복구 모드로 가셔서
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 하시면 되세여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 그냥 NT로더가 GRUB 씹어버리는듯
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 그럼 쉘 나올꺼예여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 나중에 grub 가 설치 되셨으면 덮어썼을걸여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 아닌뎅..
<bridgebot> 프미케 : grub 는 MBR 로 가자나여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : http://blog.naver.com/echo700?Redirect=Log&logNo=50007601729
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 일단 욜케 해보세여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 음..
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 아마 두번쨰가 리눅 파티션일테니 hd(0,1) 이 리눅 파티션 일걸로 추측 되네여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : EXT4로 설정했는데도 다른곳에 설치된 7이 설치된거면
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 7 에서 boot.ini 설정 해보시는것도
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 가능성이 있을거같은데영..
<FreeDOMk> ㅠㅠㅠ 파티션이 이상하네요..ㅠ 남은공간이 다시 생겨있는....
<bridgebot> 프미케 : ^^
<FreeDOMk> 아아 죄송합니다.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 윈도우에서 파티션 매직으로요 리눅 파티션 이랑 스왑 파티션 제거 하시구여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 재파티셔닝 해주시는게 더 빠를수도 있을것 같네여
<FreeDOMk> 네..ㅠ 부트로더 선택하는 창에서 EXT4 선택하는건 맞는거죠?ㅠ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 윈도우 파티셔닝 툴로 ext 파티션 만들어두 설치되여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : ext 버젼은 맘에 드시는거 쓰세요
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 전 그냥 3로 설치하게 되더라구여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 해당 파일시스템 특성들은 검색하보면 나올꺼예여
<FreeDOMk> 어렵네여..ㅠ 그냥 확 윈도우 밀어 버리고 싶네요..ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 뒤로갈수록 좀더 안정적이겠져 머
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 걍 연습용으로 쓰시는거면
<bridgebot> 프미케 : vm 에 올리시는게 더 편하실텐데여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 그냥 wubi로 설치하심이..
<bridgebot> 프미케 : virtualbox 같은건 무료인데여
<FreeDOMk> 우비에선 너무 느리더라구요ㅠㅠ 리눅스 개발해야되서..ㅠ
<FreeDOMk> 정말 많은 도움이 되네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 제가 더 많이 알아가네용
<bridgebot> 프미케 : vm 써두 네트웍도 사용할수 있구 머
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 근데 VM쓰면 ㅜㅜ 컴 사양이 하자면
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 좀 그렇더라고여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 머 큰거 안띄우면
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 갠츈하져
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 개발만 하시거나 네떡 프로세스 테스트 하실거라면 머..
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 네, 그런거만 안따지면..
<bridgebot> 개자석 : vm 이 엄청 좋은듯용
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 자원은 크게 안써두 되져 머
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 문젠 virtualbox 는 기저 os 랑 프린터 포트 공유가 어렵더라구여 쩝
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 시리얼 포트는 설정 하는게 있던데여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : virtual box 쓰시는군용
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 전 vmware가 좀더 편한거같던뎅
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 네 vmware 가 더 많이 지원해주는것 같더라구여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 근데 그건 상용이자나여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 네 라이선스 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 어둠의 경로 아니면 돈주고 써야대서
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 부끄럽지만.. 어둠의 경로에서 받아서 쓰고있어요
<bridgebot> 프미케 : vm 좋져 리눅 올리구 osx 올리구 욜케 쓰면
<FreeDOMk> 저 근데요 우분투 설치될 곳 용량제한같은거 잇나요?ㅠ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 아녀
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 아뇨 파티션은
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 나누고 싶은 만큼만 나누면되죠
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 제한은 있져
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 근데 배꼽이 배보다 클수는 없잔아용
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 자기 하드디스크 용량보다
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 파티션 용량이 커질수는 없어여
<FreeDOMk> 긍정적이고 새로운 마음으로 ..ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 열심히 하세용ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 근데 브릿지 봇은 어디로 연결 되있죠?
<FreeDOMk> 스왑 EXT4 둘다 주 파티션이겟죠?ㅎ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 스왑은 ext 주는곳 이하루 논리파티션 하셔두 되여
<pmice_bridge> ^^ 여기랑 연결되있었네여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 아뇨 지금 채팅하는 곳이요
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 네?
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 저거 위에 꺼 제가 들어가본건데여
<pmice_bridge> 요거여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 네 지금 채팅하는 곳이요
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 중계봇 같은뎅..
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 네 중계봇인데여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ko
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 요기인데여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 아.
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 그렇군영
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 우분투 커뮤니티 게시물에 요주소가 있더라구여
<hahaha_> ¿©±â¿´±ºŸD¤»¤»¤»
<FreeDOMk> 헛 남은공간에서 EXT4 하나 만드니 나머지는 왜 사용불가로 나올까요.ㅠ
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 주파티션이잖아용
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 용량을 어떻게 잡으셨길래....
<FreeDOMk> 그럼 스왑은.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원래 멀티설치할땐 반드시 윈도부터 깔아야하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니라면 grub복구 시도해야함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 wiui그다지 쓸게 못되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 차라리 버박등이 나음
<bridgebot> 프미케 : ㅇㅇ 버박 좋져
<FreeDOMk> WIN7 그대로 두고 설치 메뉴 고르면 안되는걸까요??ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 아.. 파티션 정보 변경 하셨으니 다시 설치 하셔야겠군여 쩝
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 12.04LTS
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 설치하시는거세여?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 제 이글루스 게시물 참조해주세요
<FreeDOMk> 넵 ! 한번 공부 해보고 오겟습니당.ㅎ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 12.04는 그래픽이 많이 좋아졌네여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 음..... 1시다되가넹... -_-
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 새벽에 겜방가면 찜질방처럼 더 비싼나여?
<FreeDOMk> 새벽이 겜방이 더싸지 않나요?ㅠ 야간정액,,ㅎ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 옜날에 가보구 안가바서 요즘은 도통 겜방가격을 몰르겠어여
<FreeDOMk> 시간 900~1500사이인거  같더라구요..ㅎ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 디아를 해봤더니 잼나더라구여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 피시방은
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 새벽이 더 싸던데용 야간정액
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 한시간이나 한시간 반두
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 그 그냥 회원 가입하구
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 정액으로 하는거예여?
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 야간정액 끊으면 시간 저장되요
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 네
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 회원가입여?
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 넹 피시방 회원가입하구
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 야간정액 끊으면 시간 저장되는 피시방도
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 있어요
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 정액 끊으면 저장되용 남은시간
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 근데 안되는곳도 있떠라고여
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 그른게 생겼군여
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 그대로 따라하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그 가이드 검증은 안 해봤지만, 대충 읽어본대로면 큰 문젠 없을듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 피방이라....걍 겜 하나 지르세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 5.5만이니 피방 요금으로 하면
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 90년대 후반에서 2000년대 초반에 다녀서
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 근데 집에서 하는재미랑
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 피시방에서 하는재미가 틀리죸
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 40시간도 안 해도 본전 넘죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 요즘은도통 몰르겠어여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 피시방에는 그런거 주지않나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 같이 할분 있더라도 자체 ㅁ신져 기능으로 만나면 되죠
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 피시방 혜택이라던지..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 없음
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 디아는 없나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 0.00001그램도 없음
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 디아 사면 중독될 우려가 있어서
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 피방에서 가끔 한 두 시간 하면
<bridgebot> 개자석 : ㅋㅋㅋ 쩝..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 집의 사항만 받쳐주면 그냥 하면 되요
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 갠츈하지 않을까 해서여
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 근데 디아보다는 블앤소가
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 더 인기 많은거 같던데용 지금은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음? 하실려면 지금 달려보실래요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 디아는 막장 운영이라서;
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 블앤소요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 블소도 막장인건 마찬가지
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 사양이 받쳐줄지 모르겠네요
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 아.. 그렇겠네여 글픽 카드도 사야겠군여 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 금방 유료화
<bridgebot> 개자석 : E5800 에 GT240인뎅
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 케쉬템
<bridgebot> 온천거북™-Main : 후암
<bridgebot> 온천거북™-Main : ...
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 해볼 생각은 있죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그것도 소켓템 한개 2만정도해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 멋진 개념
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : nc 약 빨았나
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 레이더즈 아세요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 장비에 하나 박는데 2만?;;
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 논타겟팅 게임인데 재밌어보이던뎅..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소켓 여러개인 템에 하나 박을려면 얼마나 드는걸까요
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 일종의 디아2 소켓 개념에 돈만 드는건가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 디아2 소켓에 박는 룬같은거 하나에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 만원대 금액에 케쉬템으로 파는 엔시
<bridgebot> 프미케 : -_-
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좀 미친듯
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 아키에이지는 어떠세요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음...안 해본
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실 둘 다 안 해도 할거 없는것도 아니고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 디아도 로긴 안 한지 1주일도 넘어가고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (구매했는지라 언제나 접속 가능한데도)
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 혹시 한정판은 아니겠죸ㅋㅋ
<FreeDOMk> 설치 성공했습니다 고맙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 프미케 : ^^ ㅊㅋㅇ
<FreeDOMk> 이제 하나의 큰산 오라클이 기다리네요.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한정판 질렀으면 팔아버리고
<FreeDOMk> 한단계씩 할떄마다 백업해야할듯.ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 통상판 사고
<FreeDOMk> 오오
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 돌릴 컴도 맞추었을듯
<FreeDOMk> 한정판
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한정판 150만에도 팔리던데요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : -5.5만해도 144.5만 남아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴 맞추고 남곘음
<FreeDOMk> ㅎㅎㅎ 우비로 쓸떄랑 차원이 다르군요..ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버박으로 돌려도 사실 코어2 이상 쓰시면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 성능 하락 없어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시퓨버퍼및 각종 자원에 직접 엑서스 가능한걸요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단 이거땜에 게스트OS가 시스템전체를 크레쉬 시킬 위험이 있긴하지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 성능자첸 잘 나와요
<FreeDOMk> ㅎㅎ 나쁜 윈도우
<FreeDOMk> 기도해야죠 오라클 제발 오류 안나고 설치 잘되길..ㅠ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 안녕하세요
<desti0ne> hello, what is the latest firefox supported by the xecure plugin, that is needed for korean government web pages? i had it working some time ago, but now it says that it's not compatible with firefox 11
<Seony> desti0ne: you should use ie8
<Seony> korean government requires to use ie version 8 due to installing active x plugins.
<desti0ne> would rather shot myself before doing THAT /o\
<Seony> haha, yea. all korean linux/mac users hate them.
<razGon_web> me.too
<razGon_web> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요 :)
<razGon_web> Aloha.
<razGon_web> 오늘은 여기 날씨는 우중충하네요.
<Seony> 여기는 낮엔 늘 더워요. 밤엔 좀 춥구요. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 가끔 영어가 자연스럽게 대화창에 뜨는거 보면.. 한국은 영어를 공용어로 해야겠다는 생각이 들어요. 이런식의 경제 정책은요.
<razGon_web> 여기도 싸늘합니다. 약간 열대도 아닌것이 일교차가 생각보다 심합니다.
<razGon_web> 경제->교육...
<razGon_web> 하도 당해서.. 이런부분도 헷갈리네요.
<Seony> 영어는 구린 언어라서... 한국어를 세계화 추진해야합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 미국에 NEAT라고 있는지요?
<Seony> 단어요?
<razGon_web> 아니요. 국가 영어 능력 시험? 이런거 같던데.
<Seony> 처음 들어보는데요
<razGon_web> 미국에 있는 시험인지 아니면 한국정부가 만든 망할 놈의 시험인지 해서요.
<razGon_web> 이게 대학들어가려면 speaking과 writing까지 포함한 영어 교육이라고 하더군요.
<Seony> 미국 현지인이 미국 대학을 들어가기 위해서 영어시험을 본다구요? 말도 안되는 소리 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아니요. 우리나라요.
<Seony> 아... 한국에서요?
<Seony> 그래서 요즘 애들이 맞춤법이 많이 틀리는 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 우리나라 영어를 수능으로 할건지 이시험으로 할건지 정한다고 하더군요. 검색을 해보니 자극적인 선전문구가 나오고 정작 그 실체가 뭔지 알려주는 내용이 없더군요.
<razGon_web> ?ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> http://j.mp/KS9tzs
<razGon_web> 실용영어라고 하던데. 이럴거면 말레이지아나 싱가폴처럼 영어를 공용어로 하던지...쩝.
<razGon_web> 홍콩은 영어가 공용어 인가요? 중국으로 귀속되면서 빠진거 같긴 한데 말이죠.
<Seony> 제가 말씀드렸는지 모르겠지만, 제가 볼 때는요...
<Seony> 언어는 4가지가 있거든요. 읽기 쓰기 말하기 듣기.
<Seony> 제가 공부하면서 느낀 바로는, 쓰기를 하면 읽기가 딸려오고, 말하기를 하면 듣기가 딸려와요.
<Seony> 근데, 한국은 반대로 가르치기 때문에 4가지를 다 해야하는 거거든요.
<Seony> 물론 쓰기랑 말하기를 가르치는 게 쉬운 건 아니지만, 사실 중요한 건 가르치는 사람의 능력이 그 정도가 되야하고, 현실적으로 봤을 때 그게 되는 교사를 확보하기가 쉽지는 않겠죠...
<razGon_web> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EA%B5%AD%EA%B0%80%EC%98%81%EC%96%B4%EB%8A%A5%EB%A0%A5%ED%8F%89%EA%B0%80%EC%8B%9C%ED%97%98
<razGon_web> 위키에서 보니 나라에서 주도하는 시험이군요.
<Seony> 예전 조선시대 후기에서 일제시대 초기쯤 전해오는 얘기에 의하면, 한국사람들이 영어교육 두세달만 받으면 왠만큼 의사소통이 된다고 했었대요.
<Seony> 그러다 그게 일제시대 영어교육이 지금까지 유지되면서 생기는 현상이 지금의 사태죠
<Seony> 예전에 아얄씨에서 있었던 일인데, 어느 분이 텝스 시험 문제인데 잘 모르겠다고 하면서 지문을 올려주신 적이 있었어요.
<Seony> 내용을 읽어보니까, 미국에 사는 사람들은 맨날 보는 거거든요.
<razGon_web> 문제는 의사소통을 위한 영어가 아닌 취업이나 진학을 위한 영어라는 점이 문제죠. 덕분에 사교육 기름 붓기 하는거 같아요.
<Seony> 그게 뭐냐면, 택배기사인지 우체부 아저씬지가 집에 왔는데 암두 없어서 물건 찾으려면 어디로 오라는 쪽지였는데... 그게 여기 사는 사람들은 맨날 보는 건데 그게 텝스 시험이라니 좀 어이가 없었죠..
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 결국은, 가르치는 사람의 능력과 환경이 뒷받침 되면 해결이 되는 문제이긴 한데... 뭐 제가 정치인은 아니니까 제가 딱히 할말은 아니네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 의사소통을 위한 시험이라면 별문제 없지만, 시험을 위한 시험인데.참.... 말하기와 쓰기가 본격적으로 부각된 현상황은 애들을 외국으로 돌리는 상황을 만들겠더군요.
<razGon_web> 가카의 말이 정말 맞는거 같아요. I like Ameria in the core.
<razGon_web>  맞는 단어인지 몰겟지만 말이죠.
<Seony> 무슨 뜻인데요?
<razGon_web> 뼈속까지 친미다.
<razGon_web> 이런 말로 해석하던데요.
<razGon_web> 나꼼수에서 정봉주 전의원이.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 한미 FTA 협상시에 기록을 하는 기록문서에서 나온 글이랍니다.
<razGon_web> 아마 I가 아니라 He일듯합니다. 교섭본부장이 가카를 가르키면서 이야기 한말이니깐요.
<Seony> 진짜 영어문장이 맞는건지 저는 잘 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ 일단 그냥 봐서는 해석이 안되요
<razGon_web> 이 대통령의 친형인 이상득 의원이 2008년 5월 알렉산더 버시바우 미국 대사를 만나 “이명박 대통령은 ‘뼛속까지(to the core) 친미·친일’이니, 그의 시각에 대해선 의심할 필요가 없다”고 말했다는 사실은 이미 잘 알려져 있다. 2009년 4월 일본 도쿄에서 주일 미대사관 주관으로 열린 비공개 회의에서도, 주일 한국대사관의 ê
<razGon_web> to the core라는 말만 쓰이는군요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 야키히로잖아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 미국처럼 대통령은
<Seony> to the core라고 하니까 해석이 좀 되네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 숙지주의 개념이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아니 우리나라영토에서 태어난 사람 아니면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 못하도록 해야할거 같아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 일본이름 좋든 싫든 잇던인간들이 입힌 해악을 생각해보면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 짜증남
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-04
<razGon_web> 너무 정치적으로 갔군요.
<razGon_web> Seony: 혹시 워드프레스 쓰시는 지요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 블로깅에는 크게 관심이 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 자료 저장 정도?
<razGon_web> 아 그러시군요.
<Seony> 어차피 시간도 안되고 할 일도 많고...
<razGon_web> 막상 홈피 만들때 기술적인 부분이 문제라고 생각했는데. 문제는 콘텐츠에 있더군요.
<razGon_web> 도메인도 써야 될듯합니다.
<Seony> 네. 사실은, 얼마나 꾸준히 유지하느냐가 제일 중요해요
<razGon_web> 홈피 3개를 만들어야 됩니다. 1개는 제 개인 일기와 같은 블로그 내용. 이건 뭐 별거 없이 텍스트 큐브에 잡아서 저혼자 일기처럼 쓰려구요.
<razGon_web> 근데 2번째와 3번째. 병원에 홍보와 교육용 홈피만들려구요. 그리고 3번째는 교회 홈피요. 저희가 개척교회라서 함 만들어 보려구요.
<razGon_web> 홍보라기 보다는 환자들에게 설명을 해주기 위한 역할의 홈피를 만들려구 하는 거죠.^^;
<razGon_web> 교회 홈피는 공식 홈피는 아니고 목사님께서 말씀 강의를 배포하고 피드백을 듣기위한 포럼 형식을 위주로 만드시려는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 아직은 기술적인 부분에서 시험 단계인데. 올해3분기 안으로 제작을 목표로 잡고 있죠.
<razGon_web> Markers: 오래간만입니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요 :D
<razGon_web> 오웅.. 지금 나 쉬고 있으면 안되는데...
<Markers> 혹시 안드로이드 프로그래밍 해 보신 분 계시나요 'ㅅ'?
<Seony> 안드로이드는 그냥 자바만 알면 되는거 아닌가요?
<Markers> 검색 해보면 자바는 자바인데 자바가 아니라고 되어있어서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 배우기가 쉬운가 싶어서 여쭈어봤어요 ㅎ
<Seony> 제가 알기로는 자바에 몇가지를 좀 더 알아야하는 정도로 알고있어요.
<Seony> 자바 알면 배우기 쉽다고도 알고있구요.
<Markers> 모바일 웹으로 먼가 만들던가 아니면 안드로이드로 먼가 만들어야 되서
<Markers> 어떤게 빠르게 배워서 쓸수 있나 고민하고 잇었어요 ㅎ; 2달 기간동안 해야되는거라.
<Seony> 웹으로 가능한 거라면 웹으로 만드시는 게 아무래도 마음도 편하고 몸도 편하실 거에요...
<Markers> 이유가 있나요?
<Seony> 웹으로 만들면 쉽고 빠르게 만들잖아요...
<Seony> 제가 안드로이드 앱은 안해봐서 모르겠지만, 오브젝트씨는 진짜 스트레스 받았거든요...
<razGon_web> 웹으로 만들면 범용성이 있죠.
<razGon_web> 형식만 유지하면
<Seony> 자바를 아신다고 하면, 솔직히 자바보다야 html에 PHP로 짜서 만들면 편하잖아요.
<Seony> 대충 만들어도 알아서 잘 돌아가고 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 음.... 전 둘다 개발 해 본 경험이 없어서 이번에 처음부터 배우는거라. 되도록 쉬운 걸 배워서 빠르게 개발해야되는 입장이라서요.
<Seony> 게다가 앱을 설치하지 않아도 된다는 장점도 있구요...
<razGon_web> 복잡한거 아니면 웹으로 만드는 것을 추천합니다.
<Seony> 자바 안해보셨으면 OOP 이해하는 것부터가 난관이실지도 모르겠는데요..
<Markers> 음.... 모바일 웹이 대충 모바일 제이쿼리 같은거를 다룰거라던데
<Seony> 저는 처음부터 자바를 해서 그런대로 이해하고 넘어갔지만, C 계열 언어만 하신 분들은 OOP부터 이해가 안간다고 많이 하시더라구요..
<bridgebot> 오리 : 냠냠
<Seony> 일단은, 앱을 설치하지 않아도 된다는 점에 있어서만큼은 웹이 편하지 않을까 싶습니다... 뭐 개인적인 의견이에요
<Markers> 네에 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 혹시 둘다 경험 해 보신분들 있으시면 어떤게 편한가 여쭈어볼려고 그랫죠 ㅎ;
<Seony> 요즘 아이폰 앱들도 껍데기만 앱처럼 씌우고 속살은 웹브라우저인 앱들이 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 오늘 과외해야하는데 학생이 늦네요
<Markers> 'ㅅ' 어떤 과외하시길래
<Seony> 고등학생 웹사이트 만드는거 과외해줘요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 와우.
<Markers> 그런것도 과외가 있나요
<Seony> senior project라고 하는데 계획이 너무 거창해서..
<Seony> 그냥 뭐 해달라니까 해주는거죠.
<Markers> 아 지금 외쿡?
<Seony> 시간당 $50이나 주는데요
<Markers> 50달러면 5마넌?
<Seony> 네. 그쯤 되겠죠
<Markers> 외쿡은 그냥 막 쓰는구나 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 25시간 무조건 해야한다고 해서... 제가 더 굽신 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이 정도 액수 되는 과외는 미국애들도 잘 못해요.
<Seony> 딴데는 잘 모르겠지만 SAT 과외의 경우는 이 동네에서는 대략 $20 ~ $25 정도 받는거 같아요.
<Seony> 피아노라던가 기타 professional skill 과외는 $40에서 $50 정도 받죠
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 다 시간당인가요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: Hi
<Seony> 네. 시간당.
<Seony> 놀라셨나요?
<Seony> 노가다는 시간당 $80부터인데요? ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 네 ㄷㄷ
<Markers> 헐..
<Markers> 외쿡에 살아야겟네
<Markers> 아니다 그냥 물가가 더 비싸서 똑같을려나
<Seony> 인건비가 비싼만큼, 대신 입장이 바뀌면 제가 곤란해지죠.
<Seony> 머리 한 번 자를려면 $30 기본이니깐요
<Seony> 최대한 홈리스 일보 직전까지 머리 기르다가 잘라요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> -_-;; 역시 물가가.....
<Seony> 저건 물가가 아니라 인건비에요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 넹 ㅎㅎ;
<Markers> 근데 한국도 보면
<Seony> 물가는... 싼건 한국보다 더 싸고, 비싼건 또 아주 비싸고 그러죠..
<Markers> 미용실에서 커트 말고 다른거 대충 보면 무조건 2마넌선부터 시작하니 -_-;;
<Markers> 남자의 경우가 이럴진데 여자는 ㄷㄷㄷ;;
<Seony> 먹는거랑 전자제품은 미국이 확실히 싼거 같아요.
<Seony> 요즘은 코어2듀오 달린 노트북도 $500로 처분하는 시대라..
<Markers> 5백이면 대충 50만원이죠?
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 음; 비슷한거 같은데
<Markers> 노트북 시세는 모르니깐 머;
<Seony> 코어 i5쯤 달아야 한 $700 정도 하는거 같더라구요.
<Markers> 잠시 저 화장실점 ㅎ;
<Markers> 그래도 미쿡은 좋네요. 과외도 하고 ㄷㄷㄷ;
<Markers> 나도 저런거 배우고 싶다 ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 미국에서 의사하고 싶습니다.
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 하긴 sue많이 당해서리... 별루라고 하던데.
<Markers> 미쿡은 개발자랑 의사랑 같은 직급이라고 하던데. 같은 전문가 ㅇ_ㅇ;;;
<razGon_web> 그렇겠죠.
<razGon_web> 비슷하다고 하더군요. 소송을 의사들은 많이 맞아서. 많이 번만큼 많이 나갑니다.
<Markers> ㅎㅎ 이번에 인턴을 하게 되었는데 걱정이 되네요. 회사에서는 엄청 기대많이 하고 잇던데;
<Markers> 할 줄 아는건 전혀 없는데 ㅠㅠ 회사 사람들은 막 다 할 줄 아는 것처럼 생각하니 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그렇게 말하고 일은 단순한거 시킵니다.
<razGon_web> 복사.
<Markers> 인턴 2개월인데
<Markers> 아까 위에 말햇던거 있잖아요. 모바일 웹이나 안드로이드로 모바일 타겟팅 해서 프로그램 만들어라고
<Markers> 그렇게 말하더라구요.
<Markers> 문제는 둘다 전혀 모른다는 점 ㅠ
<razGon_web> 웹기반으로 앱을 만들거나 안드로이드 프로그램앱 만들라는건데... 흠...
<razGon_web> 어떤 일인지 좀더 자세히 물어봐도 될까요? 근데 인턴에게 넘 많은 걸 바라네요. 저작권도 있는건데.
<Markers> 아. 현재 지금
<Markers> 카이스트 안에 있는 kisti 라는 곳에 있거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 거기서 머 만들고 있는데 모바일 타겟팅으로 프로그램 짜라고 해서 ㅎㅎ;;;
<Markers> 교수님 추천으로 인턴 들어온거라 ㅎ; 교수님이 엄청 과장해서 말한거 같은 느낌이 없잖아 있는거 같아요;;;
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 혹시 대전에서 사세요?
<Markers> 네 인턴 때문에 현재 대전에 있죠 ㅎ;
<Markers> 원래는 서울이지만;
<razGon_web> 아..ㅎㅎ 모바일 타겟팅으로 무슨 종류를 만들어야 하는지.... 계산을 하고 결과를 산출하는 앱인가요? 아니면 원격조정용 앱인지요?
<razGon_web> 어느쪽일이든 힘드시겠군요. 공부열심히 하셔야 할듯..ㅎ
<Markers> 해야되는건 알지만 일단 기간이 2개월이라 ㅠ 2개월 안에 안드로이드 쪽이든 모바일 웹 쪽이든 빠르게 배울수 잇는 걸로 선택을 해야되겟는데
<yemharc> 그럼 웹 추천합니다
<Markers> 이게 어떤걸 선택해야될지 모르겟네요. 머 지금 얘기 나누신 분들은 다 웹으로 추천 하셧지만 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 안드로이드로 하시면 다른거 이전에 많은 단말에서의 정상작동을 보장 못해요
<Markers> 일반적인 pc에서 보는 웹이랑 모바일에서 보는 웹이랑 좀 다르지 않나요?
<yemharc> 좀 틀리죠
<yemharc> 근데 그건 크게 신경쓸 일이 없거든요
<yemharc> 예를들어 width, height를 %로 먹이면 어지간해선 다 똑같이 보입니다
<Markers> 흠...
<Markers> 그럼 언어는 자바스크립트 인가요?
<yemharc> 요즘 대세는 HTML + CSS + JS긴 하죠
<Markers> 얼핏 여기 회사분들과 얘기해보니깐 jquery나 sencha touch 언급하던데
<yemharc> 근데 어차피 서버 스크립트기도 하고 출력 틀을 찍어내는건 HTML이라 기존 웹 페이지 만들듯 해도 별 문제 없습니다
<yemharc> 그 두개는 JS 라이브러리에요
<yemharc> 개념으로 보면 일종의 프리셋?
<Markers> 그렇군요
<Markers> 아 혹시 웹으로 개발할때 서버랑 연동 하면서 데이터 주고 받을 때 same origin policy 이거 어떻게 회피하나요?
<yemharc> Markers: http://horonyong.egloos.com/3186189
<yemharc> 이거 말씀하시는게 맞나요
<Markers> 음 해결방법이 전혀 이해가 안되기는 한데 '';;;
<yemharc> 그러니까......
<yemharc> ad1.my.com, ad2.my.com 처럼 '서브 도메인'을 사용하는 경우에 문제가 되니까
<yemharc> 스크립트에서 document domain 속성을 my.com으로 설정하라는 소리네요
<Markers> 도메인 속서을 같은 걸로 설정하면 된다 이 얘기죠?
<yemharc> 그런거 같네요
<yemharc> 저도 홈페이지 정도면 몰라도 웹 개발을 해 본 적은 없어서 확답은 못 드리겠어요
<Markers> 뉑 ㅎㅎ; 관심 가져 주셔서 감사합니다.
<yemharc> Markers: http://ryulib.tistory.com/200 이런것도 있네요
<yemharc> 구글에서 [ same origin policy ] 해결 이라고 검색해보세요
<Markers> 감사합니다 ^^
<Seony> 2시간 반 가르치고 10만원 벌었네요
<Seony> 근데 영어가 딸려서... ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시급 40달러라
<hahaha_> Èì
<imsu> 안냐세요~ ^^
<imsu> 오늘은 우째 사람이 더 많은거 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 임수야
<Seony> 나 25시간 과외하고 $1,000 벌어 ㅋㅋ. 그것도 깎아서.
<imsu> 헐
<imsu> 100 마넌 ㅋ
<Seony> 임수도 얼른 와서 수학 과외 해.
<Seony> 잘한다고 소문나면 아마 그 정도 받을 수 있을거야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭘 가르치시길래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한국애들 가르치시는거에요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 홈페이지 만드는거 가르쳐주고있어 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국애는 한국앤데 half korean이라서 한국말은 못해
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 괜찮다 ~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 조금씩만 가르쳐 주세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아닌가
<imsu>  ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 어차피 25시간은 무조건 하기로 했어
<Seony> 금액이 비싸서 부담되니까, 그 이후에는 언제든지 오면 그냥 가르쳐주기로 했오..
<imsu> 오 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 멋있다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 능력자 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 내가 아는 피아노학원 강사하시는 분도 시간당 $25이야. 과외 할만하지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 25 달러면 약 3만원 정도 되는건가요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 요새 환율을 몰라서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Markers> 25시간에 100마넌 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Markers> 하루 꼬박 일하면 100마넌 ㅇ_ㅇ;;;;;
<imsu> 쩝;;
<Markers> 홈페이지 만드는거 어떤거 알려주셧는데요.
<imsu> 아 비빔밥 먹으려고 야채랑 다 볶아놨는데 고추장이 없네 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> Markers: 뭐 그냥 기본적인 SQL 만드는 거부터 시작해서 PHP 하고있어요
<Markers> 오.. 저도 배우고 싶당 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 그냥 옆에서 코딩 도와주는 정도로 하고 있는건가요?
<bridgebot> 개자석 : ㅎㅇ
<Seony> 아뇨 코딩의 기본만... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 악;;;; 고추장없이 비빔밥 먹으려고 하니 디게 맛없네 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 그..그럴땐 간장으로 비빔밥 해 드심이 ㅇ_ㅇ;;;
<Markers> 간장 참기름 스삭스삭.
<razGon_web> imsu: 간장을 추천합니다. 그리고 참기름 보다는 버터가 오히려 좋음.
<imsu> razGon_UNT, 이미 뿌려서 스삭 했다는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 상성이 그게 더 맞아요.
<Markers> 버..버터?! 맛나나요?
<Markers> 버터는 생각도 안해봣는데.
<razGon_web> 마가린도 괜찮습니다.
<Markers> 음 ~_~;; 상상이 안된다
<razGon_web> 비빔밥이니 계란 후라이도 들어가니 그게 상성에 맞을듯.ㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 패턴인식 관련해서 아시는 분 있나요? ㅋ
<imsu> 이분들은 이제 비빔밥도 분석하는구나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 내 생활패턴부터도 인식이 안되는 판인데..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ocr 관련해서 자료가 없네 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: ocr 관련 정확히 어떤 부분이요
<yemharc> 코딩?
<yemharc> 기술 스펙?
<imsu> yemharc, 전부다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 코딩이 일단 되야 되겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://www.yale.edu/career/students/tutorials/ocip_tutorial/ocip_tutorial.htm
<yemharc> http://kurup87.blogspot.kr/2012/03/android-ocr-tutorial-image-to-text.html :: 안드로이드 예제
<DarkCircle> 귀찮으시면 OpenCV를 쓰세요 =3=3=3 (미궁으로 안내)
<yemharc> http://maniacdev.com/2011/08/example-tesseract-optical-character-recognition-ocr-demo-with-source/ ::: 아이폰 예제
<imsu> DarkCircle, opencv 에 있나요? 아직 이미지 프로세싱 관련 밖에는 확인을 안해봐서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc, 이거 혹시 라이브러리 가져다 쓰는건가요?
<yemharc> 보통 그렇죠
<imsu> 난 그 라이브러리를 보고 싶은데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 가져다 쓰는거 말구 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> http://opencvpython.blogspot.kr/
<imsu> 히스토 그램이나 신경망을 이용해서 분석하는거 같은데
<imsu> 분석하는 방법이 딱 나와 있는게 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> image 쪽은 기초 밖에 몰라서요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그러니까 원하는게 OCR이 대체 뭔 수로 계산을 하는가......인가요?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 그 문자를 판단하는 기준이 여러 방법이 있을 텐데
<imsu> 정확하게 어떻게 쓰이는지 보고 싶어서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> gocr 소스 코드 받아서 보고 있긴 한데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/850717/what-are-some-popular-ocr-algorithms :: 답변 3번
<imsu> 으음;;
<imsu> 실수로 대화내용 지워버렸다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 케엑
<imsu> 단축기가 ctrl + l 이네 대화 지우는게 ㅠ
<Seony> imsu: 로그보면 되지
<Seony> 주소 알려줘?
<hahaha_> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä,
<imsu> Seony, 뭐였죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> hahaha_, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> hahaha_: 인코딩 바꾸세요. utf-8입니다.
<yemharc> 일단 OpenCV에서는 http://blog.damiles.com/2008/11/the-basic-patter-recognition-and-classification-with-opencv/
<imsu> Seony, 까먹었어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/04/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<hahaha_> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ë
<hahaha_> ¾Æ.
<hahaha_> 이제 되죠?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 넵 :)
<imsu> 요건 패턴의 정의에 관한거 같은뎅;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 그건 알아서 어따 써먹게?
<imsu> 하악하악 어렵다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 그냥 심심풀이 땅콩? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 PHP 해 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> PHP야말로 심심풀이 땅콩용으로 더 재밌을 거야
<Seony> C를 했으니, 아마 PHP 하면 과연 내가 진짜 코딩을 하는 게 맞는가 싶을 정도로 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 여기에 수학 이론이 많이 들어가 있거든요 ㅋㅋ 공부도 할겸 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 코딩도 간만에 할겸 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 대부분 상용 SDK네요
<Seony> 아... 수학 이론... P=NP 있잖아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 심심풀이로 그거 하면 되지
<imsu> 헐; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 잘되면 돈도 벌고 유명해지고 1석 2조네
<Seony> 교과서에 이름도 실리고 가문의 영광에...
<imsu> 매트랩에 있는 뉴런 네트워크 좀 보다가 지겨워서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하악하악
<yemharc> imsu: http://wwwipr.ipr.uni-karlsruhe.de/en/publications/download/id/576/d/article576.pdf
<yemharc> 투척
<yemharc> imsu: 불발탄인가요?
<imsu> yemharc, 전에 본거 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc, 제가 생각하기에 ocr 은 현재 image pre-processing 에 관건인거 같은데
<imsu> 논문들 보면 죄다 preprocessing 이더라구요
<yemharc> 음...
<imsu> 전 ocr 하는 방법 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그걸 알고 싶은거라 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> OCR이면 Optical Character Recong.... 를 말하고 있는거 맞죠?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그럼 이미지 프리프로세싱 맞잖아요?
<imsu> 예를 들면 비트맵으로 된거 아주 이상적인 문자를 ocr 해보고 싶은데 ;;
<imsu> 그 방법을 몰라서 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 애초에 컴퓨터가 문자를 문자로(?) 인식할 리가 없잖아요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 색 농도/채도 차이에 따라 외곽선을 그리고, 그에 대한 영역을 계산해서 이놈이 글자인지 체크하던가 그림으로 인식하던가
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 그게 preprocessing 에 관련된거
<Seony> yemharc: 혹시 웹브라우저 뭐 쓰세요?
<yemharc> Seony: 지금은 사파리 씁니다 ㅇㅅㅇ
<imsu> 완벽하게 전처리가 되어있다면 그걸 가지고 ocr 할텐데 그 방법 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 사과가 늘어나니까 서로 연동하기엔 사파리가 편해서요
<Seony> 음... 저도 사파리 쓰는데, 왠지 좀 뭔가 불편하고 느리다는 느낌을 자주 받아서요...
<Seony> 쓸데없는 바람개비라던가...
<yemharc> 음;; 전 딱히 그런 상황은 안 일어나는데요;;
<imsu> Seony, 저번에 아이맥 한번 만져 봤는데 사파리가 더 느린거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아무래도 진짜 한 번 밀고 재설치를 해야할 듯 싶네요...
<imsu> 체감인가;; ㅠ
<Seony> imsu: 맥 언제 사
<yemharc> 아 물론 속도는 크롬에 비해 좀 느리긴 합니다
<yemharc> 근데 사용에 별 지장은 없고요
<imsu> Seony, 그냥 일반 데탑 샀어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 크롬은 이상한게, 제 맥에서 무슨 오류를 한 번 내면 그 이후로는 다시는 실행이 안되는 현상이 생겨요
<imsu> Seony, 디아블로 다 깨시면 계정좀 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 인증기 때문에 계정 줘도 못할 걸...
<imsu> 아 그런가요? ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 안해 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 인증기 등록되어있어서...
<Seony> 와우 해보고싶다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 웬 갑자기 와우를 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 블소가 재밌다고 하던데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 와우는 한 번도 안해봐서 말이야..
<Seony> .혼자서 해볼려고 두번 해봤는데, 혼자서는 도저히 재미 없어서 못하겠떠라고.
<imsu> 와우요  ? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 디아블로는 혼자 하시잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 디아는 여럿이서 플레이하기가 아주 쉬워.
<Seony> 내가 마음만 먹으면 아무하고나 게임이 가능한데, 와우는 안그렇잖아
<imsu> 아 그런가요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몰랐어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 시간이 없어서 내가 게임할 처지가 못되네.
<imsu> 아;; 이젠 비싼 몸이시지;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 그래서 그런 건 아니고, 웹사이트 제작 의뢰가 몇 개 들어와서..
<imsu> 경축~!~! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 들어온걸로 한달 먹고살거 같아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아이스크림 한바탕 먹고나서 일 시작해야지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저두 하나만;; 굽신 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 저 혹시
<Markers> 저 혹시 윈도우에서 zip 으로 된 프로그램이 어디에 위치해 있는지 알 수 있는 방법 있을까요?
<Markers> 파일 검색으로 zip을 찾아도 찾을수가 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> cmd 열고 cd \; dir/s *.zip ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> zip으로 된 '프로그램'이라는건 무슨 말씀이신지...
<imsu> Seony, 뭐야 mac 유저 .. 왜이래요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 음;; 제가 이해를 잘못 한거 있을수도 있지만 알집 쓸려면 알집 받아야 되잖아요. 그런거처럼 윈도우에 기본적으로 zip 이라는 프로그램 따로 설치가 안되어있나 싶어서.
<Seony> 윈도우는 기본적으로 zip 지원해요..
<Markers> 그게 어디에 위치해 있는거죠?
<Markers> 질문이 잘못 된건가 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 프로그램이 따로 있는게 아니라서 그냥 더블클릭 하시면 되요..
<Markers> 알집으로 압축된 파일을 zip으로 풀려고 하는데 잘못된건가요..?;;;
<Markers> alz 파일을 풀려고 하는데 -ㅅ-;;
<imsu> alz 와 zip 는 다른건데 ;ㅋ
<Seony> 질문이 잘못된 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 아 그런건가요 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 7z은 알집으로 풀수 잇나요 그럼?
<bridgebot> 개자석 : ALZ 확장자는 알집 전용이에요
<imsu> 알집을 받으시옵소서 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 개자석 : ALZ , EGG 푸실려면 알집 깔으셔야되고요
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 7z도 알집으로 풀수있죠
<imsu> 최근 빵집도 지원한다고는 하지만 ;;
<Seony> 아직도 알집 쓰는데가 있네요..
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 잘 알려진게 알집밖에없죠
<Markers> 그게.. 지금 컴퓨터 세팅을 하고 잇는데 제 임의로 할 수 잇는게 아니라서 엄한 유틸은 설치하면 안되서 -_-;;
<bridgebot> 개자석 : winrar 같은 경우도 많이쓰지만
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 잘 알려지지 않아서..
<Markers> 아까 회사 선임분이 zip으로 알집 풀수 있다 머 이런식으로 얘기 던지고 갔는데 그분이 잘못 아신건가
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> Markers님 컴퓨터 관련 직업 갖고계신거 아니에요?
<Markers> 학생이예요 ;ㅁ; 완전~~~~초보 ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 근데, 그쪽 관련된 곳에서 알집으로 파일을 압축해서 보내준다는 얘기에요?
<Markers> 음 이게 지금 제가 받은 일이 회사일이 아니라 사적인 일인거 같아요.
<Seony> 컴퓨터 관련 직업 갖고계신 분이 알집을 쓴다면, 심각하게 자질을 의심해봐야... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> .alz .egg 확장자는 알집전용입니다. 알집으로만 가능하고요. 범용으로 쓰이는 .zip은 알집,7zip,빵집.등등 잘 풀립니다.
<imsu> 아~ 알집 파일로 인해 후임이 선임을 마음속 깊은곳에서 무시하는 마음이 생겨버리는 사건이 발생하였다~!~!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 헐킈..
<Markers> 알집을 쓰면 많이 안 좋은건가요 ;;
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 시간 많으시면 링크 하나 드릴테니 읽어보실래요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 보통 alz로 이력서를 압축하면 전화가 안 옵니다
<yemharc> ...
<razGon_web> 솔직히 알집이 한국에서는 범용으로 쓰이는데 성공햇지만, 제가 보는 관점에서는 애드웨어가 되어 버린거 같아서요.
<Markers> 갠적으로 알집 불편하기는해도 아는 압축프로그램을 7zip이랑 알집 밖에 모르기는 한데 =_=;; 리눅스는 요근래 조금씩 배우고 잇고
<imsu> 빵집 강추~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> ㄷㄷ..
<yemharc> 알집은 정확히 말하면 '편한데 위험'......에 가까울까요
<Markers> 링크 걸어보세요 시간 날때 읽어보겠습니다.
<Seony> Markers: http://offree.net/entry/Immoral-Company-ESTSoft
<yemharc> 개인적으로는 http://apps.bandisoft.com/bandizip/ 요걸 추천해요
<Markers> 흠;;
<Markers> 아무튼 alz 파일은 절대로 zip으로는 못 푼다 이 말씀이시죠?
<yemharc> 지원하는 프로그램들이 있긴 합니다만, 이건 그 이전 문제입니다
<Seony> 제가 드린 링크를 읽어보시면 아시겠지만요, zip으론 alz 못풀어요.
<Seony> 링크 한 번 읽어보세요. 시간이 날 때만 읽어볼만한 글이 아닌 "필독" 글이에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 당신의 소중한 데이터를 구해줍니다......에 가깝다는게 함정이지만요.
<yemharc> ......압축프로그램에 관한 글인데
<Markers> 아 어쩌지 딜레마네 -_-;;;
<Markers> 유틸리티 같은거 아무것도 받지 말라고 하셧는데 알집파일 풀려면 알집 설치해야되다니 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> Markers: 제가 링크한 반디집의 '포터블' 버전을 받아서 압축을 해제한 다음에
<yemharc> 다운받은 반디집을 삭제하세요
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ..
<yemharc> 저건 설치가 아니라 그냥 통짜 exe 파일을 받는 개념이라 설치도 뭣도 아닙니다
<yemharc> 괜히 알집 깔아봐야 레지스트리만 더러워져요
<Seony> 포터블 버전도 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 포터블이 아니어도 애초에 레지에는 등록은 안해서 그냥 program files 가서 날려도 되긴 합니다
<Markers> 저 근데
<Markers> 윈도우에서 zip 파일 관련 프로그램은 어디서 볼 수 잇나요 -ㅅ-? 윈도우에서 지원한다면 설치가 되어있지 않나요?
<Seony> 그게 프로그램이 별도로 설치된게 아니라니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 쉽게 얘기하자면, 윈도우즈 운영체제 자체가 zip을 지원한다고 생각하시면 되요.
<razGon_web> Seony: 위에 알집에 대해서 비판한 홈피 스킨이 이쁘네요. 텍스트큐브.. 애플같아요.ㅎ
<Seony> 다시 말해서 그림파일을 클릭하면 윈도우가 알아서 이미지를 보여주듯, zip을 더블클릭하면 윈도우가 알아서 zip을 해제해주는 거에요...
<Seony> razGon_web, 사실 저기는 아주 유명한 사이트에요.
<Markers> 네에 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 먼가 컴퓨터에 대해서 다시 알아가는 기분이라 좋네요 .
<Markers> 인턴 하길 잘햇나 -ㅅ-;
<Seony> 혹시 IRC에서 더 많이 배우시는 건 아니죠? ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 그런거 같은데요.? 의문점이 잇으면 바로바로 질문 던지는?!
<Markers> 압축 푸니깐 iso네 -_-;;;;;;;;
<Markers> iso 설치 할려면 데몬이나 그런걸 또 설치를 해야되나 -_-;;
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 맥에서라면 그냥 더블클릭...
<Seony> 윈도우에서라면... winiso니 뭐니 하는 프로그램이 있어야할 거에요..
<yemharc> 반디집에서 iso를 '해제'할 수는 있어요
<Markers> 응?;;
<Markers> 해제요?
<Seony> yemharc: 반디집 별걸 다 푸네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> CD 이미지로서의 기능은 안되고
<yemharc> 압축 풀듯 풀어주기는 해요
<Markers> ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> Seony: 네, 그래서 전 저거 좋아해요
<yemharc> 맥용도 있고요
<Markers> 설치해야되는데 "해제"를 한다고 하면.........?
<yemharc> 음. 보통 해제해버리면 안의 내용물이 그대로 나오니까
<yemharc> 거기서 setup.exe 실행하면 돌아갈걸요?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 진짜요?
<yemharc> 애초에 iso도 원리는 압축파일 같은거니까요
<Markers> ~_~;; 먼가 내가 이제껏 딴 세상에 살아온거 같네 문화충격이다
<yemharc> CD로 뭐 설치할때도 자동실행 말고도 직접 들어가서 setup.exe 실행하면 설치하잖아요
<yemharc> 그거랑 같은거에요
<Markers> 이런 유틸이 왜 유명하지가 않죠? 처음듣는데 저는
<yemharc> 뭐, 보통 그래요
<yemharc> 일반인....이라고 하니 어감이 이상한데
<yemharc> 여튼 컴퓨터랑 관련없는 일반인들은 그런거 신경 안쓰기도 하고
<yemharc> 설사 이쪽 업계라고 해도 관심 없으면 모르죠
<yemharc> 신경도 안쓰고요
<yemharc> 대다수의 사람들은 '잘 돌아가면 그만'인겁니다.
<yemharc> 우리가 일상생활에서 가전제품 구동원리 신경 안쓰는거랑 같아요
<yemharc> 밥솥이 취사버튼에 반응만 잘 하면 되지 눌렀을때 압력이 어떻고 전압은 어쩌고......이런거 아무도 신경 안쓰잖아요
<autowiz03> 압축 프로그램 대부분은 iso 파일 압축해제가 됩니다.
<autowiz03> 압축해제가 아니지 ...  파일 추출이라고 해야 맞을지도
<yemharc> autowiz03: 네. 언제부턴가 각종 모듈을 다 푸는게 유행이 됐죠
<yemharc> 요새는 apk랑 ipa도 풀더군요
<autowiz03> 7-zip 은 실행파일 이나 dll 내부도 가끔 보여줍니다.
<Markers> 대박사건 ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 여튼 요샌 좋은게 많으니까 자기 맘에 드는거 쓰면 되는 시대에요
<autowiz03> AIN 이라는 압축 프로그램이었던거 같은데 아래쪽에 프리뷰 창이 있어서 한참 애용 했던거 같은기억이 있네요
<autowiz03> 근데 오늘은 사람이 좀 많네요
<yemharc> 그러게요
<Markers> 저도 간만에 들어온거긴한데
<Markers> 리스트창 가득 채웟네요.
<Markers> 어도비 마스터를 직접 설치해보기는 처음이네요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> Markers: 압축을 모르는 건 역시 인터넷 세대라는것을 느끼게 해주는 군요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 시디나 3.5인치플로피디스켓에 나눠 담던 시절에 압축은 필수였죠.
<yemharc> 아마 압축률 신경쓰던건 제가 거의 끝물일거 같네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> winrar-winzip이면 만능일 시대였고.
<Markers> 전 386으로 디스크 브라더스인가 게임이름이 기억 안나지만 디스크 넣고 게임한 기억밖에 ㅠ
<yemharc> 스노우 브라더스 아닌가요
<razGon_web> 압축율 높이기 위해 이상한 압축프로그램도 사용하고.ㅎㅎㅎ ACE ACB이런것들.ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 외국게임인데 그 머지 음반 원판 먹으면서 하던 게임 있었어요. 디스크 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> LHZ라던가 말이죠
<Seony> 그러고보면 옛날엔 참 압축 확장자가 많았어요
<razGon_web> 특히 므흣한 일본게임의 압축을 풀기위한 피나는 노력들....ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ARJ
<yemharc> arj도 많이 쓰이지 않았던가요
<Seony> 분할압축의 대명사.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 맞아요! LHZ.!
<yemharc> razGon_web: 므흐한 일본게임이라면 압축보단 dosG/W가......
<razGon_web> 예 ARJ 멋진 놈이였죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 일명 일본도스.ㅋ
<yemharc> .........음
<yemharc> 전 서른도 안 되었는데 말이죠
<yemharc> (먼산)
<yemharc> 역시 사람이 발전하려면 동기가 불순해야 쑥쑥 (...........)
<Markers> 동기가 불순 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그때 그거 J-DOS라고 햇었나요?
<Seony> 저는 일본어 읽기가 싫어서... ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 어렷을때 진짜 도스 쓰기 시작하면서 할 줄 아는 명령어는 cd랑 dir 그리고 파일이름 치기!!
<yemharc> 정확히는 아마 DOS4G/W인가 그럴겁니다
<Seony> 그때당시 그 일본 특유의 PC9801인가 하는 컴퓨터의 에뮬레이터가 있어야 실행이 가능한 게임들이 많았었죠 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 저 혹시 어도비 마스터  이런거 구하기 쉽나요 공짜로 =ㅅ=?
<Seony> 어둠의 경로를 통하면야 쉽겠죠...
<Seony> 저는 안사면 안쓰니 패스 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 이번에 Sublime Text 2 살까말까 고민 중인데..
<Seony> yemharc: Sublime text 2 업데이트 보셨어요?
<Seony> 배열을 풀었다 조립했따 하는거 보니까 죽이던데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 이미 업댓 해놨습니다
<yemharc> 아직 구매는 안했고요
<yemharc> 일단 xcode 에디터 대신으로 편하게 사용할 수 있는 방법을 찾고 있어요
<yemharc> 정 안되면 커맨드 툴 이용한 스크립트라도 짤까 하고 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 그렇게 되면 디버깅이 좀 문제라......
<Seony> 음... 코딩은 서브라임으로 하고 스토리보드나 디버깅은 엑스코드로 하면 되지만 대신 좀 불편하겠네요.
<Markers> 에디터 프로그램인가요?
<yemharc> Seony: 그래서 레티나북을 목빠지게 기다리고 있습니다 ㅠ
<Seony> 네. 환상적이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 언제 와요?
<yemharc> 다다음주 쯤 올거같아요
<yemharc> 예정일이 13~26으로 되어 있네요
<Seony> 오오... 우분투 유저 중 첫 레티나 유저가 되시는 영광을 누리겠군요.
<yemharc> 그리고 아마.......가장 고가이지 싶습니다
<yemharc> orz
<Seony> 솔직히 아이폰 3G에서 4만 비교해도 완전 차이나는데... 노트북 디스플레이니만큼 입 벌어지겠네요
<yemharc> 다른건 모르겠고.......
<yemharc> 그, kmug 가서 제가 찍어놓은 사진 하나 받아서 아이포토로 열어봤는데
<yemharc> 해상도가 부족해서 뭉개져요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요. 암튼 기대되네요. 저도 이번주 일요일날 애플스토어 가서 구경 좀 해볼려구요
<yemharc> 사실 해상도는 크게 피부로 못 느끼는데
<yemharc> 웹페이지.....그러니까 텍스트나 이미지 같은걸 띄워놓고 기존 맥프로랑 비교하면
<yemharc> 확실히 차이가 엄청나더군요
<Seony> 그렇군요. 아 저도 이번에 돈 좀 벌면 시네마 디스플레이 사달라고 좀 졸라볼려구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음....... 시네마는 좀 아닌거 같은데요
<Seony> 그쵸? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 시네마 레티나 적용된것도 없지 않아요?
<yemharc> 그냥 IPS패널 달린 다른 녀석을 사시는게........
<Seony> 원래 목표는 "아닌듯" 잡구요, 거기서 내리는척 하면서 원하는 걸 얻는 게 부부간 협상이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부부간이 아니라 남편의 승리공식이 아닐지.........
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 지금 쓰는 23인치 모니터도 쓸만은 한데, 이것저것 하다보면 좀 작다는 느낌이 들어서요..
<yemharc> 보통 주변분들 보면 아내분은 진정한 협상가셔서요.........
<yemharc> "진정한 협상가는 협상하지 않는다."
<Seony> 그럼 그냥 "명령 시달"인가요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 굳이 비유하자면
<yemharc> 옥수수와 다이아를 바꾸자........정도?
<yemharc> 협상은 하지 않지만 협상가거든요 (.....)
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그런 의미군요
<Markers> 저 혹시 "해제하다" 를 영어로 하면 머라고 하죠 -ㅅ-?
<Seony> 어떤 경우에서요?
<Markers> iso 파일 "분해?" 할려고 하는데
<Seony> 압축을 해제한다라는 의미라면 그 해제는 그냥 uncompress 정도로 쓰시면 됩니다...
<Markers> 그냥 폴더명을 맘대로 지을까;
<Seony> iso 라면... Extract이라고 하셔도 되겠네요.
<Markers> 반디집 좋은거 같네여 @_@;;
<Markers> 별거 다해주네 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐, 쓸만합니다 :)
<yemharc> 라이센스도 프리구요
<yemharc> 참고로 알집 라이센스 없는 회사에서 알집스면 회사 물먹습니다
<Markers> 아 3ds Max랑 어도비 일러스트랑 포토샾 같은거 설치하는건데 -ㅅ-;;;
<Markers> 세부 설정하는게 참 곤욕스럽네요 머가 먼지 하나도 모르겟네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 그런건 쓰는사람이 해야죠
<Markers> 이거 설치된 컴퓨터 받을 사람이 보니깐 아예 컴맹이신거 같은데 ㅎㅎ;; 그냥 그래픽 관련 업무 하시는 분인거 같아요.
<yemharc> 그럼 더 당사자가 해야죠
<yemharc> 업무로 사용하는 툴이면 컴매이고 뭐고 없어요
<Markers> 머 저는 위에분들이 시키는거 하는거니 ㅠ
<autowiz03> 요즘 노트북은 하드가 몇기가나 하나요?
<Seony> 보통 500기가는 하지 않나요?
<yemharc> HDD면 1T, SSD면 저가 256, 고가 512 정도요
<Markers> 저는 1년전에 650기가짤 노트북 삿습니다 :D
<Seony> 음... 나도 맥북 세컨하드 용량 좀 늘려야하는데..
<autowiz03> 많이 커졌군요...
<Markers> 현재 650기가짤 쓰고 잇는데 무슨 영화나 드라마 볼라고 하믄 또 용량 부족하더라구요 ㅎ;; 용도에 따라 다를듯 싶어요
<autowiz03> 노트북도 하드2개 들어가는걸로 사야지원...
<autowiz03> 본사복귀~
<Markers> 혹시 3ds 맥스 설치해보신 분 계시나요 -ㅅ-?
<Markers> 이거 암만 검색으로 해도 와닿지가 않네;
<Seony> 정품이에요?
<yemharc> 아닌거 같네요
<Seony> 정품이면 매뉴얼 보면서 뚝딱뚝딱. 아니면 알아서. ㅎㅎ 어쩔 수 없습니다. 구입하지 않은 것에 대한 부분을 감수해야죠.
<Markers> 아닌거 같아요 키젠 얘기 나오고 하는거보니
<yemharc> 저게 아마 인터넷으로 시리얼 인증 바로 할거에요
<yemharc> http://blog.daum.net/pronott/168
<yemharc> 여기 참고하세요
<Seony> 요즘 어도비 CS시리즈는 hosts 파일 수정해서 인증을 생략하더라구요.
<Markers> x-force 라는게 키젠 프로그램 이름이죠?
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 그런것도 있나요 (....)
<Seony> 한때 진짜 많이 만들어냈는데 요즘도 만드는지는 잘..
<Seony> 네. 저팀이 잘만들어요.
<Seony> 수백개 어플의 시리얼 넘버를 하나의 실행파일에 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 윈도서 시리얼이 필요한 프로그램을 설치해 본게 언젠지 기억도 안 나요;;
<Seony> yemharc: 참, Amerigo라는 앱이 4.99에서 무료로 세일하거든요.
<Seony> 보시고 쓸만한 거 같으면 받아두세요
<Markers> 아 txt 파일을 열어보니 전부다 영어인데 해석은 안되고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그냥 숫자 보고서 이게 시리얼 넘버겟구나 하고 막 집어넣게 되네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 응........ 웹브라우저인가요
<yemharc> 아니 웹은 아닌거같은데........
<yemharc> 시스템(?) 파일 브라우저인가;;
<Seony> 웹브라우저는 아닌 거 같구요, 데이터를 여러가지 앱에서 연동하게 해주는 앱 같아요
<Seony> 그러니까 웹이든 드랍박스든, 데이터를 아이폰으로 직접 다운로드하게 해주고 그걸 다시 폰에서 관리하게끔 하는..
<Markers> 3ds Max 정확히 무엇을 하는 프로그램인가요? 모델링 프로그램인가 ;;
<Seony> 3차원 그래픽 렌더링 툴이에요
<yemharc> 모델링 3D 애니메이션 모션그래픽 등등이요
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 영화 아바타 같은거 만드는 녀석이에요
<Markers> 아. c드라이브에 설치해버렷다; ㅎㄷ..
<freedomK> 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> Hi
<freedomK> 혹시 오라클 11g 설치 해보신분 계시나요.ㅠ link binaries 에서 에러가 나는데.ㅠ mkldflags ntcontab.o nnfgt.o   ins_net_client.mk라고.. 필요한 패키지는 다 받은거 같은데요.ㅠ 도와주세요..ㅠ 데스크탑 버전이라 오라클 설치가 어렵나요,ㅠ
<Markers> 처음듣는 프로그램이다 ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 흠......
<yemharc> 오라클을 어느 시스템에 설치중이신거에요?
<freedomK> 우분투 12.04 에요..ㅠ 데스크탑 버전에.ㅠ
<yemharc> freedomK: http://edin.no-ip.com/comment/335  :: 일단 12.04에 오라클 11g 설치 메뉴얼이고요
<yemharc> 저 에러는 ln -s /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.2.0.0 /usr/lib/libdb.so.2 라고 링크 걸어주시면 아마 해결될거 같네요
<freedomK> 링크 걸고 retry 하면 되나요.ㅠ
<yemharc> 일단 해보세요
<freedomK> 같은 에러가 반겨 주네요.ㅠ 흑흑흑
<Seony> 음... 오라클 설치면, 경험자만이 도와줄 수 있는 문제 같네요.
<Seony> 오라클 설치가 하도 까탈스러워서...
<Seony> 그나저나 오픈소스 다 말아먹는 악덕기업... ㅎㅎ
<freedomK> 네ㅠㅠ 상당히 까탈스럽네요..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 까탈스럽기도 하고...... 사실 저런 문제는 직접 보기 전에는 조언하기도 힘들어요......
<freedomK> 보내주신 주소가 64비트 기준인가요ㅠ? 서버버전에?
<yemharc> 그런건 상관 없는데요 (....)
<yemharc> 32건 64건 12.04 기준이고
<yemharc> 서버 데탑 상관없이 우분투잖아요
<yemharc> 뭔가가 '없다'는 상태면 설치가 덜 된거죠
<razGon_web> 오...점점... 고대어들이..ㅎ
<freedomK> 네 주신 홈페이지에서 다시 설치 해보겠습니다..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> razGon_web: 고대어.......인가요........
<yemharc> 아직 세상의 70%는 32비트에요;
<Seony> razGon_web, 고대어는 아까 그 arj나 lhz 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 저 혹시 msi 실행 시켜서 설치 하는데 중간에 어떤 .cab 파일이 없다고 나오면 설치 못하는거죠 -_-?;;;
<yemharc> 못하죠
<Markers> 머엉 -ㅅ-;;
<razGon_web> 현재의 컴유저는 두부류로 나뉘죠. 인터넷 이전 세대. 인터넷 이후세대.
<yemharc> 좀 더 정확히 하면 '보급' 이전과 이후 아닐까요
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ 큰 차이가 먼가요
<yemharc> 크죠
<yemharc> 한국에서 인터넷이 처음 '연결'된건 80년대거든요
<Markers> 80년대요? 우왕
<Markers> 전 90년대인줄 알았는데.
<Seony> 90년도에는 전 이미 IRC에서 채팅질 하고 있을 시기.
<Markers> 나이가..........?
<Markers> 오늘 사람이 정말 많네요.
<Seony> 90년대군요. 90년도가 아니라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> IRC에서 채팅질 시작한건 96년도쯤이구요...
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 96년도면... 고3이니까... 그럼 95년도부터 시작했을수도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제가 알기로 국내에서 IRC 서버가 생긴게 93년 카이스트인가 그렇고
<yemharc> 대학이나 학술과 관련없는 일반인들이 IRC챗에 들어가기 시작한게 95년 정도일겁니다.
<yemharc> 일부 현업 종사자들 중에 극소수가........
<yemharc> 대학생들은 그 이전에 유입됐고요
<yemharc> 95년 즈음에 모뎀이 일반에 꽤 보급된 상황이었고
<yemharc> 빠른곳은 97, 늦은곳은 99년에 집집마다 ISDN, ADSL 등이 보급되고
<yemharc> 02년 정도부터 광랜이 일반화되기 시작했었죠
<Markers> 나이 계산을 해버렷어 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ..
<Markers> 전 인터넷 겨우 스타크래프트 나왓을때쯤에 접했었는데 ㅠ
<Seony> ISDN이 뜰 줄 알았는데... 너무 빨리 죽었죠
<yemharc> 모뎀값이 비쌌던게 문제였다고 봐요
<Markers> 혹시 자바 스크립트 관련해서 api라든지 명확하게 설명되어 있는 사이트가 있나요?
<yemharc> http://appmobi.com/documentation/jsAPI.html
<Markers> http://www.w3schools.com/ 여기 같은곳이 더 있을려나요 ㅠ
<Markers> 저긴 무슨 사이트인가요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Markers> html5 설명해놓은거 같기도 하고 ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> JS API 레퍼런스 사이트요
<Seony> 개인적으로 자바스크립트는 책 사서 보시는 걸 추천해드려요
<yemharc> http://www.longtailvideo.com/support/jw-player/jw-player-for-flash-v5/12540/javascript-api-reference
<yemharc> 이런곳도 있고요
<Markers> 자바스크립트 공식 사이트는 없을려나요 -ㅅ-;;
<yemharc> https://developers.google.com/custom-search/docs/js/cselement-reference
<yemharc> 구글 디벨로퍼에서 제공하는것도 있고요
<Markers> appmobi 사이트에 나온게 맞나요? 제가 아는게 하나도 없는 @_@;;;;
<yemharc> 아...... appmobi는 하이브리드 앱(app)용 API에요
<yemharc> 그냥 표준(?) 자바스크립트면 http://javascript-reference.info/ 여기가 있긴 한데
<yemharc> 정렬해놓은게 좀 지저분한게 단점이라;;
<Markers> 음 일단 2번째 소개 시켜주신 jw-player 사이트도 먼가 표준은 아닌거 같고 ㄷㄷㄷ;;
<yemharc> 사실 저건 표준이 아닌게 아니라, 라이브러리를 포함한 API 소개에요
<Markers> 넹 ㄷㄷ;
<Markers> 전 표준 찾고 있어가지구 ㄷ;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://www.devguru.com/technologies/ecmascript/quickref/javascript_index.html
<yemharc> 여기가 좀 괜찮네요
<Markers> 이런건 다 구글링의 힘인가요 ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 그렇죠 뭐
<yemharc> 이젠 외우고 다니는 세상은 아니에요
<yemharc> 머리에 다 집어넣어 봤자 전자사전 하나보다 못해요
<yemharc> 많이/자주 쓰는거야 알아서 외워지는거고
<yemharc> 어거지로 외우는건 이젠 바보짓이죠
<yemharc> 아마 최후의 최후에 암기력이 필요한 직업은 스파이 정도가 아닐까요 -_-
<Markers> know-how 가 아니라 know-where 시대인건가요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Markers> 진짜 매번 주위분들에게 듣는게 구글링햇다 검색햇다 이런소리는 많이 듣는데 저는 검색실력이 너무 없는거 같아서 ㄷㄷㄷ;
<yemharc> 누군가는_이미_다_해봤다.html
<Seony> 그런 점에서 스마트폰이 전화기능 외에 충실한 기능을 하는 게 그런 사전 기능이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 남들이 쉽게 찾는게 전 왜 안 찾아지는지 ㄷㄷ;
<yemharc> 검색은 요령이에요
<Seony> 영어로 검색을 해야... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 요컨대 '키워드'를 얼마나 잘 찝어내느냐죠
<Markers> 다들 회사 다니시죠 'ㅅ'?
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> 퇴근시간이 언제이신가요? 보통 ;ㅅ; 회사마다 다르기는 하겟지만
<Seony> 5시
<yemharc> 전 야근이라 (.........ㅠ)
<Markers> 5시 ㄷㄷㄷ..
<Seony> 원래는 4신데 사장님이 불쌍해서 한 시간 더 해줘요
<Markers> 저 있는곳은 6시인데 40분부터 이미 나가시는분들이 계셔서 원래 회사는 이런건가 싶어서 ㄷㄷㄷ;
<yemharc> 그거야말로 회사마다 틀려요
<yemharc> 요새는 출퇴근 시간을 유동적으로 운영하는 회사가 꽤 있는 편이거든요
<Markers> 제가 듣기로 it회사는 거진 야근이 많다고 들엇는데 'ㅅ';; 이렇게 칼퇴근도 아닌 이미 퇴근 되어 있는 상태는 상상도 안해봐서 ㄷㄷ;
<yemharc> 그것도 회사마다 틀려요
<Seony> Coda가 새로운 버전이 나왔는데 세일하네요.
<Seony> 아 진짜 땡기네..
<yemharc> 얼만가요
<Seony> 75불요.
<yemharc> 으........역시 비싸요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그동안 비싸서 못사고있는 앱인데...
<Seony> 근데 이거 웹디자인 툴이라 예밀님 필요없으시잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 하지만 에디터는 끌리는 법이잖아요
<yemharc> (.......)
<Markers> 전 밥 먹고 오겠습니다 ^^ 다들 식사 드셔요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> :)
<yemharc> 음 뭐
<yemharc> 이 일을 계속 할지 안할지도 모르는 상태고........
<Seony> 저는 사야겠습니다. Coda는 2년에 한 번 세일할까말까하는 킬러앱이거든요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 웹디자인 쪽에서는 사실........
<Seony> 이번에 서블라임까지 다 사야겠네요.
<yemharc> 맥 유저 입장에선 거의 필수 유틸이니까요
<Seony> 사실 웹디자인 툴이라기보단, 웹사이트 제작 툴에 가깝죠.
<Seony> 근데 얘네들 특이한게, Coda 1버전은 어디갔는지 아예 찾을수도 없네요. 업그레이드 되면 이전버전은 아예 삭제군요...
<yemharc> 그거 기능통합하고 내려버린걸로 알고 있어요
<yemharc> 보통 1이랑 2 별개로 가는데, 얘들은 1을 2에 합친 형태로 가더라구요
<Seony> 아... 결국 업그레이드를 하게 만드는군요.
<yemharc> 아마 1 설치된 상태면 2로 덮어쓸거에요
<Seony> 오오 말로만 듣던 Coda를 직접 실행시켜보는군요..
<Seony> 헐 SSH에다 DB 연결까지 해줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭔 웹디자인 툴이...
<yemharc> 위지위그 DOM/오브젝트 연결 툴도 있을걸요
<yemharc> 위지위그라고 하니 이상하네;; 엑코의 스토리보드같은 물건일거에요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요. 일단 구매했으니 제대로 써봐야겠네요
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다. 있다가 아니.. 오늘은 모임이 잇어서 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<razGon_web> See again!
<razGon_OpQ> 퇴근중아얄씨..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 확실히 Coda보다는 Sublime이 뭔가 좀 더 "프로그래밍" 스럽네요.
<Seony> Coda는 왠지 웹디자인 툴에 에디터 기능이 딸려온다는 느낌이 강하구요..
<Seony> 근데 도메인 네임, FTP, SSH, MySQL까지 전부 세팅 완료하면 Coda 내에서 PHP에 SQL 수정하고 Preview를 보는 게 가능하네요.
<yemharc> 확실히 "이렇게까지 필요한가?" 싶은 기능들이 붙어있죠.
<yemharc> 다만 "덕지덕지"라는 느낌이 안 나는게 대단하지만요
<Seony> 막상 써보면요, "그렇게 기능 많다고 광고했는데, 다 어디갔지?" 라는 생각이 들어요.
<yemharc> 그런 부분은 또 직접 뭔가 만들기 전엔 모를거 같은데요
<Seony> 코딩 그 자체로는 역시 서브라임을 따라갈 수는 없네요. 웹개발자라면 둘 다 있어야할 거 같아요
<yemharc> 서브라임은 확장성이 갑이다 보니.......
<yemharc> 기능이 부족하다 싶으면 바로 만들어지니 따라갈 수가 없겠죠
<Seony> 파이썬 내장한게 역시 어지간한 에디터가 따라오기 힘든 부분이겠네요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 한국 전자책 시장은 대체 언제쯤 활성화가 될까요
<yemharc> 난데없이 아마존 코리아 들어오면 출판업계 사람들 다 길바닥에 나앉을 판인데........
<Seony> 아무래도 협회니 뭐니 하는데 때문에 힘들지 않을까 싶은데요
<popeye92> 아마존 코리아는 AWS 사업만 한대요
<yemharc> 한국이나 일본이나 -_-
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헐 뭐지;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아는분이 /host만들고 그 폴더에 다 밀어넣었는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : nginx가 폴더 내용물 못 읽는다면서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 -R 777주고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리붓까지 해도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 못 읽는데요-_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭘까요; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Markers님//알집 충분히 엄해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개인뺴곤 라이센스 안 사면 알시리즈 쓰면 안 되요; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 빵집이 완전 공개니 나음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : iso라면 그냥 스트림 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : razGon님//헛; ㄷㄷ 디스켓이라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 그리운 단어를
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : arj라면 좋아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 묻혀서 그렇지 7z등과도 경쟁할만한 성능 나와요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ Markers님//저랑 비슷한짓을; ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : <-윈 3.1에 ie올리는등 미친짓 다 한넘
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : isdn죽은건 회선:속도비가 안습
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한국 전자책시장 몇년내로 활성화될꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 교과서의 전자화니 하는거땜에....;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 타블렛 보급및 전자칠판 보급 시작했고 1단계로 전자칠판 설치 시작하더군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전자칠판 + 프로젝터 or 대형tv + 프로젝터
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 교사용은 윈7기반 타블렛pc + 데탑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 실물화상기 (도서용)도 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 책 펴서 올리면 확대되는넘이죠
<yemharc> 제가 볼때 몇년 이후 활성화면 늦는다고 봐요
<yemharc> 사실상 인프라는 넘칠만큼 갖춰져 있는 상황인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그게 14년인가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 15년인가까지 계획임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 몇년이란게 2~3년애기니
<Seony> 음...  arj는 제 기억이 맞다면 개발자가 한국인... 다만 한국계 미국인이라는 점..
<yemharc> 사실 전자책 시장에서 가장 답답한건 기존 출판 사업자들의 불참이죠
<yemharc> 지금 모습은 그냥 생색내기 수준이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : arj멋진게
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 7z랑 동일 알고니즘 쓰고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유니코드도 잘 되고
<yemharc> 그거 말고도 제대로 된 전자컨텐츠가 갖춰진게 없어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 과거부터 복구랑 분할등 ㅇ주 잘 됨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존의 대형 출판사랑
<yemharc> 영화같은것만 해도 제대로 돈 받고 팔아먹을 수 있는걸 웹하드 업체에 내 준 꼴이니........
<Seony> yemharc: 그게 결국은 자기네들 밥그릇 안뺏길려고 하다보니 아마존 같은데가 설 자리가 없는거죠..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 교보등의 대형 컨텐츠 유통업자가 다 붙어버렸는데요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 교과서랑 참고서등 하면 엄청난 시장이잔아요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그거 전제가 틀려요. 그런건 '기본으로 깔고' 가야죠;;
<yemharc> 교과서는 '항상 일정 수요가 있는' 시장이지만 타겟층이 한정적이고
<yemharc> 반대로 전체 책 시장에 대 보면 장점은 항상 일정 비율을 차지하는거고 단점은 그것뿐이라는거잖아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 저걸 시작으로 전자책 보급하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 보급되고 있는거랑 합쳐서 꽤 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 교보등의 삼성계열이 팔고있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공개 + 판매해서 스마트폰 기반으로 보급 시도중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단 젤 큰 문제는 다른거 아님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 망할 발코더에게 프로그램 제작 시킨듯 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최신형 듀얼코어니 다 필요없음
<yemharc> 그런 쪽이야 뭐 하루이틀도 아니고요 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저런 하드웨어 써도 무거워죽겠음(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 맨날 에러나고
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 책 잘 사지지도 않거나 (팔맘 있으면 이건 어찌 해줘야죠)
<yemharc> 여튼 지금 한국 출판 사업자들은 생각을 잘못 먹고 있는게
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 샀는데 전송 잘 안 되거나(인증 에러)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다들 좀 생각이 얕아요
<yemharc> 자기들이 제대로 제품으로 내놓은 하드웨어도 없는 주제에 플랫폼 독립만 외친다는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 요즘같은 시대면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ios + wm + android용으로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : html5랑 pdf랑 또 뭐였더라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기타 써서 공용으로 컨텐츠 만든다음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 각기 스토어에 올리기만 하면
<yemharc> html, pdf, epub
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컨텐츠는 기존의 인쇄용 파일 변환으로 잘 되는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웃기는넘들이에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 과거처럼 하드웨어 개발해서 팔아서 보급하는게 전재조건이면 애기가 다른데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 프로그램만 만들면 되는 판국에 참 웃겨요
<yemharc> 제가 교보 사장(?)이었으면 역으로 '잘 안팔리겠다 싶은건' 전자책으로 내겠어요 (....)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그까짓거 전문 회사에 몇백 주면 의뢰되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그렇게 만든다음 스토어 올리고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컨텐츠는 조금씩이라도 늘려가면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 광고 조금 하는걸로 끝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 더 필요없죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안정적 작동하고 컨텐츠 계속 늘면 초기 컨텐츠 적든 많든간에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 관심은 끌게되고 지속적 방문은 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럼 소문나서 이후 광고료 다 생략되죠
<yemharc> 컨텐츠 시장.....그러니까 앱 마켓은 무조건 '오래된 놈'이 쎄죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 하루에 책 5권씩만 늘려도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1년이면 1800권정도고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 본격적 피터지게 싸울 5년정도 후면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1만권 넘어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금이면 아마존은 커녕
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 새로 사업 시작하는 구글에게도 다 뺏길 기세
<yemharc> 구글을 신규사업자라고 하긴 좀 애매하긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 여튼 참....... 답답해요
<yemharc> 진짜 차세대 출판시장=금광맥이 눈 앞에 있는데 -_-
<yemharc> 이건 뭐 팔 필요도 없이 삽으로 퍼다 나르기만 하면 되는구만........ 에휴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 신규긴해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘들 몇개 인수했지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 전부 영문
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아시아권 시장은 컨텐츠없어요
<yemharc> 아 뭐, 세계시장으로 보면 신규 맞죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컨텐츠 0개 있는 상태니 신규시장이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 잠시 저녁먹고 올게요
<yemharc> 다만 전자책 사업이라는 분야로 보면 준비는 옛날부터 해 오던 애들이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구글 안드로이드 내놓는순간부터
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 멀티 컨텐츠랄까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구글 회사 차린 순간부터 문어발을 꿈꾸는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 회사(...)
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 처음부터 ocr부터 시작해서
<yemharc> 애플은 픽사에서 꿀 빨고는 전직했고요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 별걸 다 내놓기 시작함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금은 이미지 호스팅및 엘범
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인화서비스 중개
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 광고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 검색
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이메일
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 각종 컨텐츠 판매등
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 하고있죠
<yemharc> 전자 데이터로 할만한 사업은 거의 다 하고 있죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구글 메인의 전체보기에 봐도 보이는 도구 목록만해도 30개 넘어요
<yemharc> SNS, cloud 포함해서
<yemharc> 문제라면 거기서 고품질로 잘 돌아가는 서비스는 많지 않다는게 함정이지만요
<yemharc> .......
<Seony> MySQL에서 언젠가는 PostgreSQL로 옮겨가야할 거라는 생각은 들긴하는데... 지금 옮기기에는 아직 좀 이르겠죠?
<Seony> 오라클이 MySQL 지원 해준다고 약속한게 올해까지였나요?
<yemharc> 용도가 크지 않은 소형 DB라면 SQlite도 좋아요
<yemharc> 그리고 옮겨 가더라도 지원 끊기기 전 최종 릴리즈 버전으로 적어도 5년은 더 갈겁니다
<yemharc> 당장 회사의 유저 DB 나이가 7살이니 (?!)
<Seony> 음... 어차피 RDBMS들의 SQL 문법 자체는 거의 동일하니까 당장 눈앞에 닥칠 때 시작해도 괜찮겠네요
<yemharc> 네
<autowiz03> 아아 음음...
<yemharc> 초대형 DB 운영회사 아니라면 별로 문제될게 없죠
<yemharc> 되려 MySQL 지원이 끊기면 기뻐해야죠 (.....)
<yemharc> 업뎃 안해도 돼! 문제의 싹을 잘라냈다!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 서니님 하이요
<Seony> autowiz03: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 자러갑니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이용자가 들으면 정색하겠지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 관리하는 입장에선 귀찮은넘 업데이트 안 해도 되니 좋죠
<yemharc> 그러니까 현명한 관리자는 서버에 손대지 않는........
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sp
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮게 왜 건듭니까;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문제 없는한 유지보수 가끔 몰아서 업뎃하는거빼곤
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 건들수록 피곤함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 서버 작동현황이나 자주 보면 되지 건들수록 손해
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일을 자청할 필욘 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 저분은 대체 뭘 했길래
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : chmod -R 777 /host해놓고도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해당 폴더 안 읽힌다는거지;
<autowiz03> 폴더가 아니라 파일이거나...
<autowiz03> 리눅이면 attr 걸려있거나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 디스크를
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저 경로에 마운트해놓고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : fstab등도 만지고도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 읽힌다네요; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 httpd는 정상 (저기 뺴곤 다 읽어오니 -_-;)
<autowiz03> 이미 마운트된 시점에서 chmod 가 먹던가요? 기억이 가물가물해서...
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : host가요..?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 퍼미션 만지다가 열받아서 777던지고도 못 읽는다고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 새로 os깔아야하고 계신 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 센토스
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> ro 마운트였다거나 (.....)
<autowiz03> 급 궁금해지네요...
<yemharc> 아니 읽히는게 안되는거군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 http로 php가미해서 파일 서버로 쓴다네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 쓰기 문제 아님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 읽기조차;
<autowiz03> ls 부터 차근차근 해보심이 어떠실까 싶은데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 어이가 없는;
<yemharc> 뭔가 에러메세지도 없나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ls하면 잘 되어있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 권한 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (777인데 뭘 달란거냐!;;)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : attr인걸까요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 설정한적도 없는데; ㅋㅋ
<autowiz03> attr 문제는 발생 빈도가 너무 낮아서리...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초에 기본값대로면 저넘 문제 안 생기죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저분 attr존재조차 모를 초보(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 직접 ssh붙이게 비번 달라고 해야하나;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 직접 보면 어찌 할 수 있을지도 모릅니다만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 쳇이라서
<autowiz03> 한번 붙어 보시는게 좋을듯 합니다. 흔히 볼 수 있는 상황도 아니고
<autowiz03> 재미 있겠는데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어........루트 권한으로도 안되는건가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 클린 설치가 빠르지 않을까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 로컬에선 읽히는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http를 통해서 엑서스하니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해당 경로의 파일 폴더는 다 불능
<autowiz03> http 라...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ngnix써서 올린
<yemharc> 음
<autowiz03> 보통 웹루트를 넘어서 액세스가 되던가요?
<yemharc> 혹시 그 디스크, 유저가 뭘로 되어 있나요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전용 그룹/유져
<yemharc> 웹접속이면 보통 www-data 같은걸로 접속할텐데.......
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 777이면 다 읽죠
<autowiz03> . / 는 어떨까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오히려 http설정에서 경로에 오타 안 냈나 의심이 되는정도
<autowiz03> 별로 상관없을려나...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 아파치 가라고 할까요(x86이고 개인섭이니)
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : (아 냉면먹고 싶다...하나 삶아 먹을까나.....)
<autowiz03> 난관은 돌파 하라고 있는거지요
<autowiz03> 설마 디렉토리 인덱싱이 안된다는 말은 아닐꺼고
<autowiz03> 웹페이지 볼 수 있나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ 결국 os갈고 오시긴했네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://box-cloud.com/notice/4504#!prettyPhoto[mixed]/0/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런 상태라네요
<yemharc> 어.......nginx?
<yemharc> 호.......옥시나, nginx 루트권한으로 안 돌렸다거나_-?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 데몬을 root로 돌려얗함?;;
<yemharc> =_=....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 그넘 안 쓰니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 조언 해줄수가 없어요; ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 자, 아파치 서비스를 루트로 안 돌리면 어찌될까요오..........
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무일 없어요(...)
<yemharc> 실행도 안됩니다 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 뜯어고쳐놨어요 그부분
<yemharc> 뭐 어쨌든, 지금으로선 제일 유력하군요 ......
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 chroot먹여서 돌리면 문제없겠죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 진짜 /에 root로 돌려버리면 보안이 무서워요; ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> chroot는 샌드박스 시스템을 만드는거지 권한 프리는 아니어서 거기도 마찬가지에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 센드박스 만들긴하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그경우 진짜 root가 아닌
<yemharc> 샌드박스 내부에서의 루트죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다른 계정으로 /처럼 인식시켜서 체크부분 패스 가능한 프로그램도 있죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 이걸로 잘 되면 이걸로 하라고 하고올게요
<autowiz03> 데몬이 루트로 안돌가 가고 / 디렉토리가 권한이 774 라면 / 하위 디렉토리 접근불능
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 루트로 돌렸다는데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 폴더는 777;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1 안 주면 못 들어가죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (.실행 불능)
<autowiz03> . / ; /host ; /host/file  ls -al 결과를 보고싶은...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ 귀찮다고 이번에도 안 되면 아파치 가신데요
<yemharc> 이쯤되면 궁금해서라도 보고 싶어지네요.......
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 참 궁금한
<autowiz03> 삽질 하신지 오래되신건지 포기가 빠르신건지...  그러게요 궁금해져 버렸는데 말이지요 문제는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 os재설치했다라는군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이번에 안 되면 아파치 간다고 하시는
<autowiz03> 이미 os 새로 설치하고 계시다는...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 이미 깔았어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아까 파티션 스샷 재설치후 결과
<autowiz03> 마운트 한경우에 , 변수가 생가는 경우가 있긴 한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아까 스샷보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : raid한 하드를 /host에 그대로 마운트 한듯
<autowiz03> selinux 걸려있을때
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다른 폴더는 http로 읽는다는데요;
<autowiz03> ftp 쪽에 뭔가 문제가 생겨서 selinux 를 통째로 꺼버렸던 적은 있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http자체는 잘 되는듯
<autowiz03> 무슨 문제였는지는 정확히 기억이 안나네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다만 /host의 파일만 다 즐이지만;
<autowiz03> 파일 전송할려고 할때 접근실패 였던가...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 홈피용 파일 php들 올려둔건 읽히는데, 파일 저장용 raid파티션 접근 불가라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저러고 계시는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 임시로 계정 파달라고할까요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 직접 보실래요?
<autowiz03> 위치가... 현피를 좀 -_-;;;
<autowiz03> 설치 및 세팅은 끝난상황인가요?
<yemharc> 음. 퇴근합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ7
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : os는 다 까신듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 다시 세팅하실려는듯한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 써본적도 없는 데몬 직접 봐서 헤매느니 이미 써보신적 있으신 오토위즈님이 보시는게 나을듯해서요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방화벽이랑 selinux 다 꺼도 불가라네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz03> 아하 저도 ngnix 는 써본적 없어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저로서도 본적 없는 멋진 증세
<autowiz03> 마운트한곳 말고
<autowiz03> 다른 경로 하나를 테스트 해보시라고 하시지요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어딘지 까먹었지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다른 경로에 있는 파일은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 된다네요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그냥, 잘은 모르지만
<autowiz03> 접속좀 하게 해주시면 감사드린다고 전해 주십시요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 초보시면  왠지 의외의 곳에서 문제를 만들어내는건 아닐까...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럴지도
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 생각이 불현듯...드네요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해당 http데몬은 이미 윈도떄부터 쓰던거라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그걸로 헤매진 않으시는듯하니
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : (제가 그랬거든요ㅋㅋㅋ)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아마 리눅초보로서의 문제인듯
<autowiz03> 저도 간단한거 무시했다가 몇시간 삽질하기도 해요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 주석 경고 한개 무시했다가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 처음부터 다 다시 검토후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 앗?! 이런적도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴파일러 깔고 있으니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 되면 주신다네요
<autowiz03> snmp 설정하는데 대소무자 구분 하는놈도있고 (2시간짜리)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하기
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 주석 하나 무시했다가
<autowiz03> 32비트 윈됴인데 램16기가 쓰고 있고 ... (30분짜리) 윈됴 서버ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : os재설치랑 별짓 다 해보고 발견한적도
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아무생각없이 마운트된상황에서 명령어 하나 잘못돌려 마운트를 날려먹은 기억이...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 16기가 써도 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 12기가 램디스크 가면(...)
<autowiz03> 서버버젼은 리미트가 달라요 ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 64기가까지라면 남은 60기가를 램디스ㅋ....(OS거기 깔일 있냐!;; )
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 호오...12기가 램디스크라..상상만으로도 상콤하군요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ? 주소영역만이면 64기가잔아요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : (ㅇs 램에 올릴 기세)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런 하드웨어 있잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : dram슬롯 16개 달린
<autowiz03> 지금 들이 16g 16g 6g 이런데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : (16만으로도....가능해 보이는걸요)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자체 베터리 달린 멋진 장치 본적있음
<autowiz03> 10기가 램 디스크 쓰면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : s-ata3지만.....인터페이스가 즐
<autowiz03> 램디스크는 빠른데 왠지 그만큼 램 속도를 먹어버려서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저건 아에 독립장치임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시스템램으로 구성하는게 아니라
<autowiz03> 시스템이 조금 느려지는 느낌이 들더라구요 ... 단지 느낌 일 수도 있겠지만서두
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 꽃아서 하드 만드는거에요
<bridgebot> 프미케_디아훼인 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(겜방 갔다올께여~)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 16개 슬롯에 적당 개수 꽃으면 그만큼 하드로 되요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 요즘 왠지 SD하드를 써보고 싶더라구요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : (다만...세이브되지 않은상태에서 부팅되면 돌이킬수 없는 일이...ㅋㅋㅋ)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 저거 문제
<autowiz03> 기가바이트에서 나왔던 램 꼽는 pci 디스크를 중고로 살려고 했으나 그때는 ddr 1 가격이 너무 비싸서...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 증설하면 가끔 문제되고
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : SD요...?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 베터리가 3일 가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3일간 꺼두면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하드 내용물 증발 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 하드 내용물 증발..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 장점은 16*16으로
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 부팅되도 증발.....ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 다운되면 상상할수 없는 곳으로...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 256기가란 멋진 용량의 초고속 디스크 생성 가능
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨 부트해도 되고
<autowiz03> a-data 인가 sata 방식 나왔었는데 몇년전에, ssd 가 가격적으로 더 땡기더라는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다운되도 되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 좋아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다만 비싸게 먹히고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3일 생명
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 속도는 ssd랑 비교불능
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 나오는 s-ata3타입 최신조차
<autowiz03> 3일안에만 켜주면 되죠 아니면 ups 하나 구입 ㅋㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 400메가대 초반
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 호오.ㅡ,.ㅡa ssd보다 빠르겠군요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램으로 디스크 만들면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 600메가정도 나와요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그래도 전....불안하면 왠지 마음이 불안해져서.....( _ _)\
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 익스프레스 타입도 있던데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그넘은 기가던데요;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 거기에 raid1을 걸수도 없는거고....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : raid1이 왜 필요해요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 차라리 ecc되는 램 쓰겠음
<autowiz03> ocz http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?prod_c=1483139&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=32617&cate_c3=32623&cate_c4=0
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 왠지 그래도,
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 100만 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 자료 날리는걸 세상에서 제일 싫어해서요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ ㅡㅡa
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저거 1.5테라버전있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 500만원
<autowiz03> 증권거래소 가서 테스트 서버에 달려있는거 살짝 봤는데
<autowiz03> 빠르기는 조낸 빨라요 진짜
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무지 빨라요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : s-ata3로 raid하는거뺴곤
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저거보다 빠른거 없음
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 세상에는 저런것도 있군요._)_
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : +_+
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : s-ata3 많은 버전 12개까지
<autowiz03> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?prod_c=1653302&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=32617&cate_c3=32623&cate_c4=0
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인터페이스 지원해요
<autowiz03> ㅋㅎㅎ 2천7백만원
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그 12개 다 ssd물리면
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 12*400메가임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 raid0하면
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<autowiz03> 3.2TB
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 4.8테라~
<bridgebot> darjeeling : Darkness-Angel: 그래서 써봤나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 멋진 속도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저건 못 써봤고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : s-ata2로 ssd 4개 물려서
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 저거 리눅스 잘 안됩니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쓰고있음
<bridgebot> darjeeling : sata2 에 물리는 ssd 는 ssd 가 아닙니다.
<autowiz03> 저는 지금 쓰는 ssd 도 만족 ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 4개 물리면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1.2기가 나와요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 으음. 괜찮네요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쉽게 구성 가능한거치곤
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 괜찮아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : s-ata2 안 되는 보드 없고
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그건.. 4개로 스트라입이자나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ssd 없는넘도 없죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ecc정돈 되요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단 왕창 깨지면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 죽을지도(...)
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 다 죽죠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ..
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저는 가난한 긱이라......5년 된 도시바 노트북에 민트리눅스나 까아야겠으요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래서 매달 백업중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쿨럭
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저분 아디/비번 던져주시곤
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ip:포트 안 주신;
<autowiz03> 크흘흘
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 주소를 달라고요!;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다시 불러보는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헐?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 어떻게 님에게 드리죠?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그건 마치...아파트 동호수를 가르쳐주시고는, 정작 어느아파트인지 안가르쳐주시는..?ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> nslookup ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 서버 달라서 쿼리도 안 가는데;
<autowiz03> 쿼리로
<autowiz03> 아 쿼리가 안가는군요
<autowiz03> 제가 hanirc 들어갈께요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮게해서 죄송합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 제가 날아가요?
<autowiz03> icechat 이라는걸 쓰는데
<autowiz03> 한글이 깨져요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상관없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 던질게요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 접속 시험끝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 방금 제가 접속해서 /접근후 ls해봄
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 받으셨죠?
<autowiz03> 네 들어가봤습니다.
<autowiz03> 저게 어떤 페이지로 넘어가지요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 동접해볼까요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상자님&#8203;오오&#8203;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상자님&#8203;근데 epel나 remi안깔아서&#8203;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상자님&#8203;php나 마이쿼리&#8203;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상자님&#8203;nginx안깔리는데&#8203;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상자님&#8203;...&#8203;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상자님&#8203;minimal로 깔아서&#8203;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Darkness Angel&#8203;대략적 작동 구조 좀 주세요&#8203;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상자님&#8203;setup도 안먹는다고&#8203;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상자님&#8203;알려주세요&#8203;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 404뜬다고 하긴하네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아까 스샷대로 /host가 호스팅용 메인이라네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현제 raid5상태
<chl_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz03> 404 는 파일 권한 문제도 있지만
<autowiz03> 파일 낫파운드도 404 인데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흐음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 ㅂ고있긴한데
<chl_> 영어로 우붕투 설치했는데 한국어로 칠 수가 없네요 어떻게 하죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상태 정발 초기상태네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 입력기 까세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나비나 ibus는.....기본인가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이경우 키보드 설정 가서 맞추시면 될듯
<autowiz03> 파일이 들어가 있던거 아니었나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금은 아닌듯
<autowiz03> ./host 는 마운트 되어 있는데 아무 파일도 없는상태
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : host가보니 암것도 없는데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 서버 새로 구성하신다고하신 상태
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존건 백업해두고 다 밀어버린듯
<autowiz03> ext4 가 6.2 에서 지원됬는지도 의문
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존에는 윈도였는데 리눅으로 os교체시도중
<autowiz03> 데이터 쪽은 기존에도 ext4 였을려나요? 아니면 그때는 ntfs 였을까요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존에는 ntfs였고 시험할때는 지금 상태에서 해봤겠죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 어차피 ntfs읽기 되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 깔면 쓰기도 되잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 정말 텅 비었는데요; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ssd1 즉 /조차 4%사용중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 호스팅용 host가 1%, 백업용 backup이 1%; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아주 싹 밀어버리셨나;
<DarkCircle> chl_, 언어팩 설치하세요
<chl_> 네...
<chl_> 넘 황당한 질문을 드렸나 ㅎ
<autowiz03> 설마 os 포맷하신다면서 데이터 까지 포맷하시진 않으셨길...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 아에 nginx자체도 까셨는지 불명
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아에 안 까신듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 밀어버리시고 하신다라고 하긴했음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 밀고 하다가 안 되서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다시 미신
<autowiz03> chl 님 우분투 어떤 버젼을 설치하신건가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭘 쓰셔도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 초 고대 유물은 기억 안 나지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 7이상이라면 걍 입력기랑 언어팩만 까시면 됨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 요즘꺼면 언어팩 까는 순간 ibus에 추가됨
<autowiz03> 왠지 한글을 쓰고 계시는거 같은 느낌이 드네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 붙여넣기라던가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다른 방법 쓰시는걸지도
<chl_> 우분투...기억도 안 나네요 버전 넘버 pc에 설치해서 지금 이 컴은 mac lion이라서
<autowiz03> 한글 입력안되는 컴에서 급하게 자료 찾을게 있어서 브라우져켜서 네이버 들어가서
<chl_> 제가 좀 더 연구해야겠네요
<autowiz03> 비슷한 글자 나올거 같은 영어로 찾아서 필요한부분만 조합해서 써던적 있어요
<chl_> ㅎㅎ 맞아요
<chl_> "   "을 검색하시겠습니다 누르면 되니까
<autowiz03> 10.04 가 vmware 에 설치되어 있네요
<autowiz03> 상단 메뉴바에서 system -> administration -> language support
<autowiz03> 그리고 language for menus ad windows: 부분에서 원하시는 언어 선택하시면 될거 같습니다. 한글이 없다면
<autowiz03> 아래쪽 install/remove languages 에서 설치하시면 될거 같구요
<chl_> 네 감사합니다!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오토위즈님//뭔가 보이는거 있나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 봐도 특별한건 모르겠음
<autowiz03> 안보이는거 같아요
<autowiz03> 웹서버를 설치하셔야 뭔가 좀더 보일거 같은데 말이지요
<autowiz03> 위쪽 두개 접속이 idle 이 늘어나는걸 보니 잠시 다른일 하고 계신듯...
<autowiz03> 전 퇴근 해야할듯 하네요 ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 /etc가보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 깔려있는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : conf폴더가 보이거든요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 접속중 하나는 저일꺼에요
<autowiz03> 우선 궁금한게
<autowiz03> ./host 안이 비어있다는건데 일부러 지우신건지 아닌지... 아니라면 저기에다가 임시파일도 만들어서는 안될거 같아서요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시험용 만드셔도 될듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지우시면 되죠
<autowiz03> 이문제만 아니면 text 파일 하나만들고 웹서버 켜봐야 될거같네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 서버 새로 하느라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자료고 뭐고 다 밀어버린듯하거든요
<autowiz03> 만들면 파티션을 쓰는게 되버리니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 괜찮아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시험 해보셔도 되요
<autowiz03> 복구 가 힘들어질듯해서요 뭐 ext4 복구가 잘 되는 편은 아니지만서두
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어떻게든 해결해보고 안 되면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 밀어버리고 아파치 가신데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어차피 텅 빈 파티션이니 밀어버리면 되죠
<autowiz03> 아니면 저희가 보면 안되는 자료가 ^^
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 없어요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저기 자료 저분거 0개
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 호스팅해주시는거뿐이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 다 밀어버린듯
<autowiz03> 웹서버가 켜졌군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 계속 보고있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후...conf등 전부 다 깡통이라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 볼 꺼리가 없음
<autowiz03> 웹서버 키신건가요? 아니면 주인이 키셨나...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 건든게 있어야 보죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거의 초기값인듯
<autowiz03> 이거 테스트 할려면루트 권한이 있어야 하는데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 안 켬
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 서버 켜져있데요
<autowiz03> ./host 에 파일을 만들 수 가 없어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 새로 깔아서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : selinux켜져있다라는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거랑 관련이라도?
<autowiz03> 별로 관계 없을거 같긴 한데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시나해서요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ls -l 해보니 /host가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : root/root 755
<autowiz03> 755 보다 지금은 파일이 없어요
<autowiz03> 755 면 정상임...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 지금 쓰기불능인 이유요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : root/root 755니까 저희는 못 쓰죠
<autowiz03> 아 그렇지요 . 그리고 설정 변경한거 적용할려면 루트 권한 있어야 할지도...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : root/root말고 뭔가 바꿀려니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무슨 계정 할지 고민중이시라는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : nginx/nginx로 하면 되겠죠?
<autowiz03> 웹서버는 nginx 계정으로 돌아가고 있더군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러니 그넘으로 바꾸면 쓰기 가능하곘죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 임시로 777해달라고할까요?
<autowiz03> . /etc/nginx/nginx.conf 이파일도 수정을 해야 테스트가 될듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 임시로 파일 만들어달라니 /host/test폴더 생겼고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 파일 있다라는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문제는 test/test 700
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 /host/public_html가보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시험용 phpinfo파일있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 네 방금 확인했어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문제가 뭔지 증세는 확인함
<autowiz03> 나오는군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://ssh.box-cloud.com/public_html/index.php
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 없다는데요;
<autowiz03> 새로고침 하니까 나오는데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 404
<autowiz03> 저는 크룸 유저
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 파폭/ie 거부
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 크룸 해볼게요
<autowiz03> 캐쉬를 한번 비워보고 다시 접속해보셔야 할듯한...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : File not found. 뜨는
<autowiz03> 저도 처음에 file not found 떴었는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3브라우져 다 404
<autowiz03> 새로고침하니까 뜨는데 말이지요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참고로 ie는 8메가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나머지는 케쉬없음임
<autowiz03> 잘 나오는데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 응?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왜 경로 없이 치니 나오죠; ㄷㄷ
<autowiz03> fast cgi 쪽은 문제가 안되는걸까나요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 나옴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 http/php 읽기는 잘 되는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http쓰기문젠 nginx설정 문제내지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 퍼미션문제인듯
<autowiz03> 일단 뜨는거 확인했으니 끝~~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문젠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 계정 추가후 하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잘 안 된다네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러니까 호스팅해줄 유져의
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그 계정으로 하면 문제된다네요
<autowiz03> 으음...
<autowiz03> 계정만들면서 file encryption 걸리는건 아니겠지요 설마...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : test/test
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<autowiz03> 계정 하나 만들어보죠...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 이제 남은건 상담해서 어찌해보면 될듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그룹이랑 계정 나누는것만 끄적이고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : php등에 다 chroot걸고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 끄적이면 될지도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : The page you are looking for is temporarily unavailable.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Please try again later.&#8203;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유닉스 소켓으로 nginx랑 php연결하니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저렇게 뜨네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쩝
<autowiz_> 집!!
<autowiz_> 임수다
<autowiz_> 꺄~~
<imsu> autowiz03, 오잉;; ㅋㅋ 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz03, 안주무시고 뭐하십니깡 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 기다리고 있었다... 라면 좀 이상한가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅇㅅㅇ;
<Markers> 안녕하세요 :D
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> chl_ 황당한 질문은 아니고 어쩌다 보면 당연한 질문일수도 있죠 크크 초기 설정에 한국어 선택 옵션 따위 안주는 배포판이야 흔히 널려있으니까요 크크
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 글로벌 배포판에는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아마도
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 한국어 다 있을꺼에요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 순살치킨에 들어가는 브라질 닭 http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/fileUpload/201207/1341414061.jpg
<imsu> autowiz03, ㅋㅋ 무슨 라면을 끓이고 계시길래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> free ebook 에도 볼만한 책이 많구낭 ㅎㅎ 자주 애용해야겠다 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  링크 쎄워주세염
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://redmine.lightirc.com/projects/proxy
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘 실행 불능인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저만 그런가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실행방법 java -Dlog4j.configuration=log4j/log4j.properties -cp lib/*:lightirc-proxy-1.0.jar apink.hanirc.org
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런식인듯한데 윈도랑 우분투 양쪽 다 안 되는
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  호오 여기서 레드마인 사용하는 사람 보다니...놀랍네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소스 보면 main클래스 있는데도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: apink/hanirc/org
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: apink.hanirc.org
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:294)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:266)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Could not find the main class: apink.hanirc.org. Program will exit.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라고 뜨는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 저건 제가 옵션 잘못 준
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본으론 java -Dlog4j.configuration=log4j/log4j.properties -cp lib/*:lightirc-proxy-1.0.jar com.lightirc.proxy.LightIRCProxy
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이렇게 되어있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소스 첨부되어있어서 해당 부분 가보면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : public static void main(String[] args) {
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : int port;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : if (args.length != 1) {
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : port = DEFAULT_PORT;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : } else {
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : try {
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : port = Integer.parseInt(args[0]);
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : } catch (NumberFormatException exception) {
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : port = DEFAULT_PORT;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : }
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : }
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : new Thread(new LightIRCProxy(port)).start();
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : }
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이렇게 잘 존재함
<DarkCircle> Darkness-Angel : 플러딩 경고입니다. 내용 줄여 쓰시든지 pastebin 사용하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 더 붙일꺼 없어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저게 전부라서;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 던진 링크에 소스 들어있어요 ^^;
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 실행이 잘못되었다고 나오는데요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 실행 방법자체가 잘못된것임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본 따라오는 start.sh라서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 몰라요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 홈피 가도 무책임하게 소스등만 던져줌
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본 start.sh에 자바 경로 인식하게 해서 실행옵 던지게 되어있음
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(잘자여~)
<imsu> 오잉 이건 웬 알수없는 용어들;; 큭
<autowiz_> 비옵니다.
<autowiz_> 밖에 빨래 너신분들 빨래 걷으러 가세요...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오토위즈님//이시간에 빨래 널어두면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 진작에 습기 다 먹었어요 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해지기전에 걷어야죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 새벽3시에 널어두신분 있을려나;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좀 있다가 해뜰떄 다 되가면 이슬 무섭
<autowiz_> 음냐
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : 음냐2
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : 음냐냐
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : @echo off
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : rem set java=""
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : for %%i in ( %JAVA_HOME%\bin\java.exe %JAVA_HOME%\Home\bin\java.exe ) do (
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : if exist %%i (
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : set java=%%i
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : rem echo %java%
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : break
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : )
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : )
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : echo java = %java%
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : echo.
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : %java% -Dlog4j.configuration=log4j/log4j.properties -cp lib/*;lightirc-proxy-1.0.jar;./bin com.lightirc.proxy.LightIRCProxy
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : java = "c:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_05"\bin\java.exe
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : 2012-07-05 03:34:33,530 [main] INFO  com.lightirc.proxy.LightIRCProxy - Starting
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : LightIRCProxy using 5 worker threads on port 8003
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : 2012-07-05 03:34:33,578 [Thread-0] INFO  com.lightirc.proxy.LightIRCProxy - Star
<bridgebot> autowiz_x : tup complete
<autowiz_> 잘 시간이군
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(아침 먹이좀 만들께여)
<DarkCircle> autowiz_x : 플러딩 주의. pastebin 사용하세요.
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님이 부재중에서 돌아오셨습니다.(아침 먹이좀 만들께여)
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-05
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<yemharc> .
<Markers> 안녕하세요 :D
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 오늘은 사람이 반으로 줄엇네요
<razgGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razgGon_web> 흠... 성가신 일이 일어 낫습니다.
<Markers> 'ㅅ'?
<razgGon_web> 파란메일이 서비스 종료한다네요... 쩝... KT쪽이라서 서비스 중지 않하겠지 그리고 혜택이 좋아서 정했는데. 바꿔야 겠군요.
<razgGon_web> 다른 사이트에 물어보니 도메인을 붙여서 구글앱스에 사용하라고 하던데 괜찮을 까요?
<razgGon_web> 마침 도메인 구입해야 되는데. 메일과 홈피도메인은 다르게 써도 되죠?
<Markers> 아 파란 메일 ;;
<Markers> 그거 한달 전에 얘기 나왓던걸로 기억나는데
<razgGon_web> 이번달이면 끝납니다...ㅠㅠ
<razgGon_web> 이제 서서히 도메인을 구입해야 겠습니다.
<razgGon_web> 도메인 구입하면 2차도메인으로 이름 바꿔서 연계시켜서 올려도 되려나요?
<razgGon_web> 후... 이거 또 공부해야 겟군요.ㅎ
<Markers> 전 이쪽은 잘 몰라서 '';;
<Markers> 구글앱스는 멀 해주는 거죠?;;
<Markers> 검색 대충 때리니깐 정확히 판별이 안되네요 -_-;; 도메인을 어떻게 한다는거지;
<razgGon_web> 그러니깐 원래 love@gmail.com인데. 도메인을 등록하면 love@ydc.com이런식으로 가능하다는 거죠.
<razgGon_web> 물론 ydc.com의 도메인을 구입한뒤에.
<bridgebot> 오리 : DOMAIN.COM이란 도메인을 가지고 있으면 자기 메일주소를 @DOMAIN.COM 으로 사용 가능합니다.
<razgGon_web> 오리: 그러면 그런상태에서 www.DOMAIN.COM이란 사이트도 연결하도록 운영할 수 있는지요?
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그 서비스는 지원하지 않는걸로 알아요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 대신 구글 앱스에 관련된 서비스는 그 도메인으로 가능하고요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<razgGon_web> 오리: 아. 도메인의 홈피는 제 개인 서버로 호스팅 사이트구요. 이건 따로 포트포워딩해서 연결해야 겠죠.
<razgGon_web> 정리하자면 메일과 홈피는 같은 도메인을 쓰지만, 메일은 구글에 붙이고, 홈피는 제 개인 서버로 호스팅하는 것이 가능한가입니다.
<Seony_> razgGon_web, 개인 사이트를 운영하면서 메일은 Gmail 서비스를 이용하는 건 가능해요
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그건 안될것 같은데요. 저도 그렇게는 안써봐서 자세히는 모르겠어요.
<razgGon_web> Seony_: 오우.. 그런가요? 감사합니다. 얼른 도메인을 사야되는 명분이 생겻군요.ㅎㅎㅎ 마눌님에게 부탁해야 겠네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgGon_web> 이런 경우는 인허받고 재정지원 받을 수 있습니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 오리 : 도메인 구매는 마눌님께 부탁해야 할 정도로 비싼 금액은 아니니
<Seony_> razgGon_web, 그런데 그건 어디까지나 도메인을 구입한 곳에서 기능을 제공해야하는 것이고, 미국에서 도메인 파는 대부분의 업체는 그게 아주 간단하게 되거든요...
<bridgebot> 오리 : 그리고 닷네임은 요즘 악명이 있어서 피하세요
<Seony_> 한국에서 도메인 두어번 사봤는데, 그걸 일일히 지정하지 못하게 되어있는데도 좀 있어서 불편하더라구요.
<razgGon_web> 그러면 .kr은 막혀있는게 많을까요?
<bridgebot> 오리 : 도메인 서비스 업체의 성향이지 도메인에 따라 다르지는 않을거예요.
<razgGon_web> 가비아 에서 구입하려는데.. 막아 놓을지...
<Seony_> dns 레코드를 직접 수정할 수 있는지만 알아보시면 될 것 같습니다.
<razgGon_web> dns 레코드.. 오... 이건.. 마법의 언어..
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 오리 : 요즘 DNS 레코드 수정 못하게 막아놓는곳은 잘 없을거예요.
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 오리 : 가비아는 제가 사용하고 있는데 네임서버 변경 가능해요.
<Seony_> 집에만 하루종일 박혀있으니 휴일이 휴일같지가 않군요
<Seony_> 어디 비치라도 놀러갈걸 그랬나...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 역시 고수는 다르군요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오토위즈님 감사합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음....근데 주소는 어디서 할당하죠 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소스 뒤져봐야하나
<yemharc_> 우어 피곤해 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc_> 안녕하세요
<Seony_> 안녕하세요
<yemharc_> VS보다 서브라임이 코딩하기 편한 불편한 진실........
<Seony_> ㅎㅎ 그래요?
<yemharc_> 전 윈도 프로그래밍으론 먹고 살아본 적이 없어서 사실상 이번에 처음 써보는거나 마찬가지긴 합니다만
<yemharc_> 그 이전에 코드인텔리가 그냥 욕이 절로 나오네요
<yemharc_> 코드인텔리 작동이 그냥 자기 멋대로에요.....
<yemharc_> 먹히다 안먹히다.......
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본대로 돌리니 로컬:8003 수신해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 로컬:0으로 던지는 -_-;
<bridgebot> 체일 : !입실 ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 비가 계속오네요 ;;
<Seony> hi
<imsu> Seony, 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 좀전까지 미아리에 있었는데 임수라도 보고 올걸 그랬나 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<imsu> acooda, 헐 부르지;; 30분도 안걸리는데 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 꾸벅꾸벅
<acooda> 주머니에 돈이 없어서 집으로 바로 텼음 'ㅡ';;;
<imsu> 지금은 다시 집이냐? ㅋㅋ
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;
<imsu> 쩝
<imsu> acooda, 밥은 먹었냐? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 라면이나 끓여먹어야겠다; ㅋㅋ 귀찮네 밥하기 ㅠㅠ
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 밥없음
<acooda> 떡있음 'ㅡ';;;
<acooda> 몇일째 떡만 먹는중 ㅠ
<imsu> acooda, 오잉 그건 무슨 ;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 개업식만 찾아 다녔냐? ㅋㅋ
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 요즘 떡 먹기 편하게 나오네, 이거 있으니 밥하기가 귀찮...
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래두 밥이 낫지 않아? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 떡 먹고 배불러도 밥먹고 싶더라 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;;
<acooda> 김치 막 땡김 ㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 미아리는 무슨일로? ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 어제 잠이 안와서 'ㅡ';;
<imsu> 으음?
<imsu> 19금? ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 이젠 평일 저녁에 볼 친구들이 없네
<acooda> 다들 일들 하니깐 'ㅡ';
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 아니 미아리에 친구 있어서 'ㅡ';;;
<imsu> 난 10시 이후에 가능 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 조만간 넘어가겠음ㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<acooda> 난 기약없이 넘어감 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 하는일은 잘되고? ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 안되니깐 떡먹고 살고 있겠지 'ㅡ';;;
<imsu> 콩밥만 안먹으면 된다~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 요즘 수익이 없으니깐 노가다라도 뛰어야 할판 ㅠ
<acooda> 생전 안해본 편의점 알바 기웃거리는 .... ㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> 근처에 있으면 공장 알바라도 시켜줄텐데 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 요즘 정말 공장이라도 들어가야 되나 싶어
<acooda> 오히려 공장 생활 할때가 맘이 편했음 ㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다 그런거지 머 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 이젠 컴터 앞에 앉고 싶지가 않은....
<imsu> 왜~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 돈을 못벌고 있으니깐 'ㅡ';;
<imsu> 그러지망~~ ㅡ.ㅡ;
<acooda> ㅎㅎ;;;
<acooda> 이번 이클립스는 내 테마랑 교묘하게 안맞네
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;;
<Seony> Sublime Text 2로 대동단결 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: ST2~
<yemharc> 다른거 이전에 자동완성이 너무 편해요 이거 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> SpriteSingleAnimation인데 ssa만 치면 자동완성이 뚜와~
<Seony> 전 가끔 불편하던데요. 걍 별뜻없는 단어 치고있는데 일일히 리스트를 다 보여줘서.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그런거야 그냥 무시하고 치면 되니까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뭔가를 새로 써보는게 영 귀찮;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc, 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 이 에디터는 진짜 환상이야
<imsu> 저번에 보여주신거죠? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> 개자석 : 안녕하세요,
<acooda> 어떤 에디터인가요 'ㅡ'?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 이맥스 발전형? (.......)
<Seony> acooda: 뭐 그냥 생긴건 별 다를게 없는 프로그래머용 에디터인데요, 기능이랑 확장성이 장난 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 윈도우/리눅스/맥 모두 지원하구요...
<acooda> sublime ?
<acooda> 이거 맞나요?
<Seony> www.sublimetext.com
<Seony> 지금 베타기간이라서 무료로 쓸 수 있으니까 써보세요
<acooda> 편해보이네요 :)
<Seony> Lint부터 자동완성까지... 게다가 커뮤니티에 의해서 플러그인이 수백개씩 만들어져있는데요, 그걸 웹에서 다운로드할 필요없이 에디터 자체 내에서 검색/설치까지 가능해요
<yemharc> Seony: 거기서 정말 대단한건 플러그인 저장소(?)가 Github라는 점일까요
<yemharc> 업데이트에 있어서 개발자도 편한....
<Seony> 근데 다 github은 아니더라구요.
<Seony> 어떤 사람은 자기 블로그에 올려놓은 사람도 있었어요..
<imsu_> Seony, 그림 파일 볼때 쓸만한게 있을까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu_, 맥에서?
<imsu_> Seony, 확대하면 픽셀 좌표하고 값도 나왔으면 좋겠는데
<imsu_> 윈도우용
<imsu_> 이요
<Seony> 난 윈도우가 없는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> zmdzmd
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> imsu: HeonyView
<yemharc> 스펠링이 저게 맞나;;
<imsu> 꿀뷰? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 여튼 꿀뷰가 진리에요
<yemharc> http://www.kippler.com/win/honeyview3/
<Seony> imsu: 포토샵
<imsu> Seony, 예전에 쓰긴 했는데 너무 무거워서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 포툐샵가지고 뭘 할게 아니라 그냥 정보만 보려고 하는건데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 현재 간단하게 찾을 수 있는 이미지 뷰어에서 가벼운건 꿀뷰가 제일일텐데요
<yemharc> 그보다 가벼우려면 그림판밖에......
<Seony> 알씨 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 알씨 무거워요
<yemharc> ;;
<Seony> 알 들어가는 프로그램 얘기하면 개그 소재 아니었나요?
<Seony> 헛... 말하고나니까 여기 채팅로그가 구글에서 검색된다는 불편한 진실이...
<yemharc> 아뇨 알툴바는 공포소재에요 (....)
<yemharc> 브라우저의 페이지 파싱에 같이 읽혀들어가는 툴바라니........
<imsu> yemharc, 헐;; 이거 좌표 안나오는데 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 옵션에 있을걸요?
<imsu> 없다;; ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ;;
<Markers> 안녕하세요 :D 식사는 하셧나요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 하악;; 급 담배가 땡기네 ㅠ
<acooda> 이거 너무 깔끔하네요 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 살살 써봐야겠다 @_@
<Seony> 꿀뷰요?
<acooda> sp2 'ㅡ'
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<acooda> st2
<yemharc> st는 깔끔하지 않아요. 플러그인 30개쯤 깔면 (..........)
<imsu> acooda, 그냥 쓰던거써~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐... 30개나 깔아서 쓰세요?
<acooda> @_@
<yemharc> 깔다보니 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 그거 플러긴 on/off 할 수 있지않아요?
<yemharc> 아..... 그게 각 언어별로 따로 돌아가는것들이에요
<Seony> 아...
<yemharc> 그리고 플랫폼 별로도 있고요
<yemharc> 예를들면 GDB, ADB가 따로 돌아가고
<Markers> acooda님 오랜만이네요 :D
<acooda> 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 안드로이드 프로젝트에 관련된걸 인식해서 돌아가는게 있는가 하면 단순하게 XML, JAVA 따로 돌아가기도 하고
<yemharc> SQLite DB 파일 까볼수 있는것도 있고
<yemharc> 뭐 잡다하게 많더라구요
<acooda> @_@
<Seony> 플러긴 30개 깔아도 느려지지는 않은가요?
<yemharc> 그게 이게 똑똑하다 보니까
<yemharc> 안 쓰는 플러그인은 자동으로 비활성화 되더라구요
<yemharc> 대신 안쓰더라도 수동으로 활성화 시키면 프로그램 종료하기 전까지는 떠 있고요
<yemharc> 그리고 뭐, 다 켜놓고 해도 어차피 아이들 상태여서 사실상 문제는 없네요
<yemharc> 되려 메모리만 충분하면 전부 로드해 버리는게 전환할때 로딩시간이 없어요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<Seony> 아... 어제 Coda2 사서 써보니까, 이게 드림위버 같은 툴일거라 상상했었는데 오히려 프로그래밍 에디터에 가깝더라구요.
<yemharc> 음...... 근데 코다는 거의 웹 전용 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 웹 관련 언어들
<Seony> 왠만한 주류 언어는 다 지원해요.
<yemharc> 흠
<imsu> 나와는 다른 세상 사람들;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: C 언어 하잖아
<imsu> 먹는건가요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 먹는건 아닌데 입으로 하는 거야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에잉;; 제가 하는 수준은;; 그냥 걸음마 수준 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 걸음마 수준인데 이맥스를 써?
<Seony> 뭔 닭 잡는데 소잡는 칼을 써 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 원래 배보다 배꼽이 더큰게 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 왜 그러세요. 서니님도 윈도에서 맥으로 넘어가던 시절을 생각하셔야죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu씨도 윈도에서 이맥스로 넘어가는 중입니다 :)
<Seony> 그런거군요. 플랫폼에서 어플리케이션으로의 전환 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이맥스 근데 쓰고 있긴 한데 만지기가 시러 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 아직 단축키도 다 못외워서 허덕허덕 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> imsu: 너도 빨리 ST2교에 입문해.
<imsu> Seony, 귀찮아요 ;; 언제 또;;; 그걸 보고있어유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> emacs 단축키 외우는데도 시간이 이렇게 걸렸는데 ㅋ
<imsu> 아까워서 못넘어감~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~
<Seony> OCR 보는 시간의 10%만 할애하면 돼 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 어제 ebook 에서 보니까 ocr 관련 책이 있더군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아직 다 읽어보진 않았지만;; 쭉 훑어 보려구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ebook도 나름 괜찮네요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> emacs가 에디터 툴인가요 'ㅅ'?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 라기보단 OS (.....)
<yemharc> (이렇게 선입견이 심어집니다)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> os?!
<Seony> Markers: 에디터인데요, 거의 절대적인 기능을 갖고있어서 에디터 안에서 전부 해결이 가능할 정도에요..
<Markers> 절대적인 기능이라는게?;
<Seony> 구글링해보세요.
<yemharc> 좀 극단적으로 말하면
<yemharc> 컴을 켠다 = 이맥스를 켠다. 이맥스를 끈다 = 컴을 끈다
<yemharc> 가 가능한 물건이에요
<Markers> 그냥 빠르게 검색 해보니 에디터 라고 나와잇어서
<suapapa> 이맥스는 광선검이에요. 제다이는 그걸로 모든일을 하지만, 이워크에게는 무용지물.
<yemharc> 예를들어 웹서핑 이메일 문서작성 기타등등...............이 이맥스 안에서 모두 가능합니다
<acooda> 고수 가 사용한다. 내가 쓰면 고수처럼 보인다. 곧 폼난다 'ㅡ'
<Markers> 이맥스로 시작해서 이맥스로 끝난다는건가요? ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> suapapa: 멋진 비유십니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 클론병사에겐 그림의 떡이죠
<Seony> 하지만 저는 Vim파. 이맥스가 뭔가요 ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 네 클론의 역습에 좋은 장면이 나오죠. 클론병사가 오비완이 떨어뜨린 광선검을 줍고, 이건 뭐지? 하다가 돌려주는
<suapapa> ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 저도 Vim파. 발코딩 신나요~
<Seony> Markers: http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/Emacs
<Markers> 아 저 세미나 좀 다녀 올게요^^; vmware 세미나 잇다고 해서
<popeye92> 이맥스 입문서로 아래 링크도 좋아요
<popeye92> http://emacsbook.taesoo.org/
<Markers> 저도 에디터로는 vim을 쓰는데 'ㅅ'
<Seony> vim 쓰시면 ST2 쓰시기 더 편할 거에요.
<Seony> vim 모드 100% 호환되서..
<imsu> 전;; 이맥스관련 사이트를 ;;; 에디터로 구분하지 않고 랭귀지로 구분해 버렸다는;; 슬픈 현실;; ㅠㅠ
<acooda> st2 확장 페키지 설치하는거 굉장히 편하게 되었네요
<acooda> 좋다 'ㅡ';
<Seony> 네. 패키지 설치가 에디터 자체 내에서 가능해요
<Seony> 설치만 가능한게 아니라 검색에 업그레이드까지..
<acooda> 죄다 선택해봐야지 @_@
<acooda> 이맥스는 커스텀이 힘들어서 지지침 ㅠ
<Seony> <- st2 찬양 중 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 좋은 프로그래머는 코드를 만질수록 간결해 진다고 합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 전 어이하여 만질수록 커질까요..........
<acooda> 맥사용자들 textmate인가 그 툴이 참 부러웠었는데
<Seony> acooda: 혹시 st2 package control 설치하셨어요?
<yemharc> 텍매는 한글관련 문제가 좀 있었죠
<acooda> 네
<Seony> 아... 넵 그거 설치하시면 패키지 설치 편하죠
<acooda> 걍 콘솔에 붙여넣기 하니깐 되는거 같은데 'ㅡ';
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> st2가 파이썬을 자체 내장하고 있어서... 플러긴이 전부 파이썬이라고 하더라구요.
<acooda> @_@
<Seony> 근데 설정파일은 JSON... 그러고보니 아직도 설정방법을 다 못봤네요..
<Markers> 우왕.......
<Markers> 방금전에 회사 서버실 다녀왓엇는데 그런 곳을 처음 가봐서인지 신기하네요. 완전 냉장고처럼 에어컨 빵빵인데 겁나 덥네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 엥......덥다구요?;;
<Seony> yemharc: http://xkcd.com/378/
<acooda> 설정이 죄다 jsonㅠㅠㅠ
<yemharc> Seony: 맙소사 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 완전 웃긴데요.
<Markers> 영어라서 이해가 안된다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<suapapa> C-x M-c M-butterfly 가 무슨 기능이에요?
<Seony> 그냥 이맥스로는 뭐든지 다 된다는 식의 농담 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... st2에 이맥스 모드가 있나..
<Seony> 없구나
<suapapa> st2가 뭐에요?
<suapapa> 구글링 해 보니 바이크 사진이 나오네요?
<Seony> 텍스트 에디터인데요, 정말 최고에요.
<Seony> http://www.sublimetext.com/
<yemharc> Seony: 이맥스 모드를 파이썬으로 구현하려면.......
<yemharc> 다른건 둘째치고 그 방대(?)한 작업을 할 사람이 없을거에요
<Seony> suapapa: vim 쓰시니까 아마 st2 쓰시면 정말 맘에 드실 거에요...
<yemharc> 일단 리습 컴파일러부터 만들어야 하니........
<Seony> yemharc: ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하겠네요
<acooda> 아흠 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> java ide로 사용하기에는 힘드네요 'ㅡ';;;
<Markers> 혹시 노트북중에 thinkpad가 유명한가요?
<acooda> 빨콩 있는 노트북 'ㅡ'?
<Seony> 예전에 많이 유명했죠
<Markers> 네 키보드 중앙에 빨간 점 잇는 노트북이요 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 그게 아마 마우스 포인터던가요
<yemharc> 그걸 뭐라고 했더라.....
<acooda> 트랙볼이던가 그런거 같던데요 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 저도 사용은 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 여튼 상당히 불편했어요 (........외면)
<Markers> 좀 컴터 한다 하는 분처럼 보이는 분들은 죄다 그거 갖고 계셔서 @_@;;
<yemharc> 그런가요;;
<Markers> 머.. 저 위에 기준은 제 기준이라서 -_-;
<Seony> 저한테는 컴터좀 한다는 사람은 맥 유저 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 싸서 다들 갖구 계시는건가
<acooda> 예전엔 명품 노트북이란 타이틀이 있었죠
<yemharc> 아 아뇨 그게 아니라, 제 주변 사람들은 일단 큰 놋북을 안 쓰더라구요
<acooda> 요즘은 잘 모르겠네요 'ㅡ'
<Seony> 맥 쓰는 프로그래머야말로 왜 맥을 쓰는지 아는 사람! ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 최대 13인치 정도로 잡고 무조건 그 이하라
<Markers> 맥은 너무 비싸요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> Seony: 일단 다른데 신경 안써도 되요
<yemharc> 그래서 남는 시간에 놉니다
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> Markers: 가성비로 보면 되려 싸요
<Seony> 운영체제에 손댈일이 없죠...
<Seony> 포맷할 때마다 고민인게, 대체 내가 뭘 세팅했더라... 라는거..
<Markers> 아는 형이 회사 취직해서 맥 쓰길래 물어보니 맥 구렷다고 쓰지말라고 막 그러던데 ;ㅁ;
<acooda> 아흠 레티나 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음 글쎄요
<suapapa> Seony, 써봤는데 그냥 빔 쓸래요. -_;; 빔 플러그인까지 호환되는건 아닌듯.
<Seony> 음.. sublime에 ftp 플러그인 있죠?
<suapapa> 그나저나 옆에 전체 중에 현재 위치 나오는 기능은 참 탐나네요.
<Seony> suapapa: vim 플러그인이 호환되지는 않겠지만, 아마 비슷한 기능을 하는 왠만한 플러그인은 다 나온걸로 알고있어요
<yemharc> Markers: 이건 상당히 주관적인 판단입니다만, 일단 살면서 윈도우 말곤 접해본 적 없는 분들이라면 안쓰는게 더 나을수도 있습니다.
<Seony> Lint만 해도 나온지 벌써 1년이 넘었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 에디팅 환경은 참 편해 보이는데, 자바 메소드 쫓아다니는 기능을 아직 모르겠네요 'ㅡ';;;;
<Seony> acooda: 혹시 필요하신게 이런 건가요? http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3801&start=0
<acooda> 네 우선 저건 작동은 하는데요
<Markers> yemharc 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Markers: 다만, 초반에 약간 배울 생각을 가지고 사용하면
<yemharc> 한달 이내에 윈도우에서 뭘 하기 짜증나는 자신을 보게 될거에요
<acooda> 현재 편집중인 클래스에서 다른 클래스의 메소드는 자동완성 못하더라고요 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> tag같은거 활성화 하는게 따로 있는건가 'ㅡ'하악
<Seony> yemharc: 구글코드에서 서브라임 패키지를 지원하네요.
<Seony> http://sublime-text-community-packages.googlecode.com/svn/index.html
<yemharc> 으잉;;;;
<Seony> http://code.google.com/p/sublime-text-community-packages/
<yemharc> 허;;
<samauhi> 안녕하세요
<Seony> samauhi, Hi
<samauhi> 오랜만에 들렸네요
<acooda> 음.. ctag를 설치해야 되나 'ㅡ';;;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samauhi> 혹시 파이어폭스나 크로미움 둘다 사용하시는 분 계신가요?
<samauhi> 요즘 이상하게 파폭이 느리네요
<samauhi> 그냥 왠만한 시스템은 그리 차이 나지 않는데
<samauhi> 구형 듀얼코어 노트북에 우분투 설치 했더니 크롬은 괜찮은데 파폭은 가끔 페이지에 따라서 버벅이는 증상이 나타나는군요
<samauhi> 크롬도 무거워 져서 다시 파폭으로 온건데... 파폭이 크롬보다 느리다니 ㅜㅜ
<samauhi> 대책이 없군요
<samauhi> 혹 다른 브라우져 좋은거 아시는분 없나요?
<Seony> 음... 크롬은 가볍지 않나요?
<samauhi> 네
<samauhi> 비교적 가벼운데 요즘 구글이 미덥지 못하고 또 이것저것 기능이 늘어나다보니 예전보다 느리더군요
<samauhi> 심지어 서비스를 목적으로 크롬은 개인 데이터 수집봇까지 가동시킨다는 사실을 지인을 통해 들었더니
<samauhi> 더욱이 쓰기 싫어지더군요
<Seony> 원래 파폭이 크롬보다 좀 느리긴 하죠...
<samauhi> 그래서 파폭을 쓰는데 이상하게 요즘 파폭이 버벅일때가 생겨나요
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 음... 저도 파폭 자주 쓰는데 저는 괜찮네요.
<samauhi> 그렇군요
<acooda> samauhi:  간단하게 벤치마킹으로 http://peacekeeper.futuremark.com/
<samauhi> 역시 제 노트북이 문제인거 같네요
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<acooda> 확인해보에ㅛ 'ㅡ'
<samauhi> 감사합니다 ^^
<acooda> 저도 크롬보단 파폭이 조금 느림
<samauhi> 파폭사랑해주려 했더니
<samauhi> 속도때문에 그냥 크롬을 만나야 겠군요
<acooda> 전 파폭 프로파일 여러개 만들어서 사용해요
<acooda> 버벅여서 파폭 모두 끄는 것 보단
<acooda> 항상 켜두는 프로파일 서핑용 프로파일 유투브용... 'ㅡ';;;
<samauhi> 글작성하다 버벅이던지 프리징되버리면 ㅜㅜ 눈물나죠
<samauhi> 그렇군요
<samauhi> 저도 그렇게 해야겠네요
<acooda> 우선 파폭이 다 버벅이는거 분산하는 목적으로 ㅠㅠㅠ
<acooda> 매우 귀찮아요 ㅠ
<samauhi> 하루 더 이것저것 설정도 해보고 노력해보고
<samauhi> 계속 버벅이면
<samauhi> 걍 크롬 써야겠네요
<samauhi> 글 작성하다 프리징 몇번 걸려서 브라우져 꺼버리고 글날려버렸더니
<samauhi> 정이 확 떨어지는군요ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 들어가 보겠사옵니당 ㅋ
<samauhi> 앞으로 종종 들리겠습니다 ^^
<samauhi> 다들 즐거운 오후 시간 되세요 ^^
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<samauhi> 전 이만 일때문에 나갈께요~~~
<samauhi> ^^
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구글링으로 여기 대화가 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<yemharc> 여긴 항상 추적당하고 있거든요 ㅇㅅㅇ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실 제컴에도 저장되고있지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걸치적거린다고 가끔 다 지우죠
<Seony> 우분투 한국포럼 공식채널이니만큼 로그가 필요하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎ
<Seony> 아 근데 서브라임 sftp 패키지는 돈받고 파네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 딱히 필요는 없어보여요
<yemharc> 있으면 편하다.....정도?
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<acooda> 오늘 좋은 소프트웨어 소개해주셔서 감사 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 이거 너무 맘에 드네요 ㅎ
<Seony> 별말씀을요.
<Seony> 그쵸? ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 반했음 :)
<Seony> 저도 한 번 보고 완전 st2 빠돌이 됐다니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저도 엄청 득보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<Seony> st2에서 화면 분할을 4중으로 하던 사람이 있었는데, 어떻게 하는건지 뜯어봐도 감이 안오는군요..
<Seony> 아 역시 코딩용 폰트는 Monaco.
<Seony> Menlo보다 훨씬 낫네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 그냥 arial;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮거든요; (...)
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-07-04at9.23.42PM.png 이게 Monaco에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 방금 검색해본
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://avatar72.tistory.com/71
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘 애기 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ttf획득
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 모든OS에 먹일수 있겠군요 (요즘 ttf안 먹는넘 없으니)
<Seony> 어디서 만든건지는 모르겠지만, 맥OSX에서 레퍼드부터 기본 장착된 폰트일 거에요..
<bridgebot> cRZYFST : 나눔고딕코딩폰트도 꽤 괜찮던데요
<bridgebot> cRZYFST : 우선 한글이 지원되니...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 윈도에서 먹이면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 곤란하군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저 사이즈인거보니 영문전용
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후.....알아서 없는거 매꾸어주는 리눅이 아니면; ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니다 레지 고치면 되나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://www.dafont.com/bitstream-vera-mono.font
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이건 어때요?
<Seony> 저는 사이즈 줄였을 때 눈이 편한 폰트를 좋아해서요...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 동감
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 13인치에 fullHD쓰다보니;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가장 열악한 경우 폰에서 ide 써서 코딩함;
<Seony> 그런 면에서는 제 경험상으로는 Monaco가 가장 좋았어요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 방금 vmware 로드쇼 보고 왓었는데 vmware가 큰 회사인가요?
<yemharc> 크죠
<yemharc> 일단 전세계 가상화 서버 시장 1인자이기도 하고
<yemharc> .....라기보다 서버 가상화 쪽에서 경재업체가 있긴 하던가;;
<Seony> 아마 1997년쯤엔가 vmware의 이름을 듣기시작했었죠..
<yemharc> 지금 뱀웨어 말고 서버가상화 솔루션 업체가 있나요?
<Seony> 업체는 그거 하나밖에 없지 않아요? 나머지는 다 서버라는 제품에 포함되어서 나오는 식이거나..
<Seony> 패러럴즈는 서버 상품은 없을테고..
<yemharc> 네 그래서요
<yemharc> 음. 사실상 독점인가!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 재부팅 좀 하고 올게요
<yemharc> .....하지만 기본포함 가상화 툴도 강력하니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : vm이라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가상화에선 경쟁자 거의 없는;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 불쌍한 윈도라서
<yemharc> 애초에 가상화 기술에 관한 업체나 솔루션부터 수가 적으니까요
<Markers> 선임분이 경품 받으러 가자고 막 꼬셔서 같이 가본거였는데 가상화로 거의 pc없애겠다 이런 수준으로 말을 하던데 -ㅅ-;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저런 영문 전용 폰트 한글 지원하게 할려면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리붓을 해야함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대략
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://dateno1.egloos.com/1189141
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런과정을 거쳐야하는지라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잠시후 돌아올게요
<yemharc> 언제나 느끼지만...... 윈도 레지스트리는 봐도봐도 모르겠어요 (...)
<Markers> ㄷㄷ;;
<Markers> 저기 근데 서버는 대부분 리눅스로 돌리나요?
<yemharc> 아무래도 리눅스 서버가 거의 절대 다수죠
<yemharc> 이게 한 10년 전까지만 해도 안그랬는데
<yemharc> IBM같은데서 밀어주기 시작하면서 대세가 됐죠
<Markers> 10년전에는 어떤거를 썻는..?
<yemharc> 그 전이면 좀 많은데
<yemharc> 일단 윈도, Unix, BSD, Solaris
<yemharc> 간혹 오래된 머신은 OS/2도 있었고요
<Markers> 솔라리스가 리눅스가 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 음..... 그건 유닉스쪽 한 계열이에요
<yemharc> 사실 겉보기나 사용법만 놓고 보면 유닉스 == 리눅스 라고 봐도 무리는 없어요
<Markers> ㄷㄷ;;
<bridgebot> arvid : 친척쯤
<yemharc> 내부 구조나 구동방식 등등을 까보면 확실히 틀리긴 하지만
<bridgebot> arvid : 프비 솔라 리눅
<bridgebot> arvid : 배고프다.. ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 서버실 한번 갔다오니깐 정말 리눅스 배워야겠다!!! 이런생각이 막 남기는 하는데 정작 리눅스를 무얼 배워야되는거지 이런 현상 -ㄱ;;;
<yemharc> 그래서 사람은 동기가 불순해야 해요
<yemharc> 예를들면 야동을 모아 애들에게 스트리밍 서비스를 제공해서 영웅이 되겠다! 같은
<yemharc> (.....................)
<Markers> 그건 아주 영웅적인 동기 같은데 ......
<yemharc> 아 리눅스 공부해야겠다........같은 착한(?) 동기로는 동기부여가 안되는거 이미 직접 겪고 계시잖습니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄴ머지 문제 맑은 고딕 연결하니 뭔가 맘에 안 드는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : uni font할까나
<Markers> 웹에서 리눅스 관련 음 -ㅅ- 자료 같은거 어디 정리 되어 있는 곳이 없을까요;
<Seony> Markers: 책 한권 사서 보시는게...
<Markers> 전에 한번 책에서 보니깐 거의 명령어 사전 같은 느낌의 책을 살짝 들여다 보기는 햇엇는데
<yemharc> 그런건 되려 너무 많아서 어딜 추천할 수가 없어요......
<yemharc> 그리고 절대다수가 영어구요
<yemharc> (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 또 재부팅하고올게요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<Markers> 정작 중요한건 어떻게 사용하지가 전혀 안 나와있었다는...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시스템 링크 변경하면 꼭 재부팅해야 적용되는 안습
<yemharc> 그야 뭐, 슬픈 얘기지만 대부분 "이 사람이 쓸줄 안다"는걸 전제로 깔고 가거든요
<Markers> 정말 영어가 저의 발목을 붙잡는군요;;
<Markers> 대충 아는 곳이라도 링크라도 ;;;
<Markers> 다 영어인건가 -ㄱ;;
<yemharc> 음
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(저는 지금 부재중입니다.)
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님이 부재중에서 돌아오셨습니다.(저는 지금 부재중입니다.)
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(저는 지금 부재중입니다.)
<yemharc> Markers: 자 영어의 압박입니다만
<yemharc> 일단 리눅스 폴더구조와 용도/ 의미
<yemharc> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1pfMRL/www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존의 제가 처음 재부팅전 올린 포스팅
<yemharc> 이긍
<yemharc> 링크 이걸로요 http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쓰실분 잠시후 다시 봐주세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그걸로 7에 하니 한글 다 찌그러지네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 맑은고딕 망할
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우
<Markers> 오오 @_@;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유니폰트하니 한자가 좀 그렇나 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가독성 나쁜건 아닌데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐랄까 좀 특이한 형태;
<yemharc> 으....... 링크들이 다 오래되서 대부분 깨져있네;;
<yemharc> 이건 초보때 필수적으로 배워둬야 할 기본 커맨드 사용법 :: http://web.archive.org/web/20050321091715/http://www.cmm.uklinux.net/steve/ntt.html
<yemharc> 요건 리눅스 커맨드 사전 ::: http://www.perpetualpc.net/srtd_commands_rev.html
<yemharc> 사전 2 (옵션이 포함된 사전) ::: http://ss64.com/bash/index.html
<Markers> 커맨드 사용법 중에 모르는거 딱 3개! 오 오 나 뉴비 아닌건가 ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal :: 요건 bash 튜토리얼/레퍼런스
<yemharc> 일단 이정도만.......
<yemharc> ....진짜 북마크 정리좀 해야겠다
<Markers> 저 근데 리눅스를 배운다는게 명령어만 알면 되는건가요 -ㅅ-??
<Seony> 제일 중요하죠.
<yemharc> 음. 일단 땅을 파려면 삽질하는 방법은 알아야죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://dateno1.egloos.com/1189141
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 수정 완료
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 맑은 고딕->uni font로 바꿈
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 맑은 고딕하면 한글이 위아래 사정없이 찌그러져요
<razgGon_web> 명령어가 제일 중요합니다만. 실제로 외울필요보다는 이런 명령어가 gui에서 어떻게 움직인다 정도만 아셔도 사용하시는데는 지장 없습니다.
<Markers> 저번에 우분투 사용자 그룹에서 보니깐 네임서버 같은거 설치하고 이런거 잇던데 보긴 봣는데 정작 할줄을 몰라서 =_= 상황이 저랑 전혀 맞지도 않는거 같고 도메인이 없어서 그런가..
<razgGon_web> 단. 스피드의 차이죠. 스타 할때 마우스로 유닛찍고 커멘드 찍고 목표물 찍고 그런것을 명령어는 단축키쓰면서 파팍하는 것이라서요. 차이가 납니다. 확연히..
<razgGon_web> 일단 사정에 맞춘 리눅스 사용을 추천합니다. 근데 리눅스 하면 웹저작이나 그런거에 관심이 갑니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgGon_web> 저 같은 경우는 리눅스를 배우려고 하기보다는 간단한 파일서버나 스트리밍 서버 구축하려는데. 어떤분이 리눅스가 훨씬 안정적이고 빠르다고 해서 공부하게되었죠.
<bridgebot> arvid : gentoo 만세!
<bridgebot> arvid : 아크툼 스파이!
<razgGon_web> 윈도우보다는 안정성은 훨낫더군요. 단, 편의성은 해결해야 될 문제이기도 하죠.
<razgGon_web> 결국은 마커님도 그쪽으로 가실겁니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgGon_web> 젠투.. 금지된 비전법... 흑마법...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 젠투는 금지된 비전법이라기보단... 그냥 노가다에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 리눅스 시스템 구조 이해하는데에는 젠투도 좋지만
<yemharc> 진짜 "목숨걸고 한달 매달린다"는 생각으로 하면 LFS가 최고죠 (......)
<razgGon_web> 저에게는 금지되었습니다.  우분투도 저를 미로속에 빠치는데요.. 젠투느느...........ㅎㄷㄷ...
<yemharc> 하지만 실력을 얻기 위해 인간으로서의 뭔가를 바치는 느낌이라 (...........)
<razgGon_web> 일종의 던젼이죠.
<Markers> 젠투 'ㅅ'?;;
<razgGon_web> 디아블로 처럼 4가지 난이도..ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<yemharc> 이게 젠투는 기본 시스템 스테이지는 제공하잖아요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 bash경우 저거보단
<razgGon_web> 윈도-우분투-아치-젠투---[히든] LFS
<yemharc> 근데 LFS는 밑바닥으로 가면 일단 우리 파일시스템부터 컴파일합시다 (....)
<razgGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://wiki.kldp.org/HOWTO/html/Adv-Bash-Scr-HOWTO/index.html
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개인적으론 이걸 더 추천합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘이랑 구글링으로 MAN찾는거면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웬만한건 다 해요
<razgGon_web> 이건 뭐 진화론에 입각하자면 번개쳐서 미생물 만들어 봅시다..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : RNA부터 시작 안 하고
<razgGon_web> 창조론에 입각하면 빛을 만들어 봅시다. 이런정도?ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 문제는 만들어 진다는게 (......)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 바로 단세포인가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : RNA
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : DNA
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원시 세포
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 순차적으로 가야죠
<Markers> 젠투가 리눅스 배포판 중에 하나인가요?
<yemharc> 아니 이분들이 무슨 소리에요. 일단 빅뱅부터 일으켜야 할거 아닙니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://www.dreamsyssoft.com/unix-shell-scripting/ifelse-tutorial.php
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여기도 나쁘진 않아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 빅뱅 일으켰잔아요 (OS설치)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 필요한 젤 기본적인건 갖추었잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://cafe.naver.com/develoid/72006
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이거 다 이해하는분은...아마 1%미만일듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여기 있는 경우 거의 80%는 넘어가겠지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일반인이라면 -_-;
<Seony> 아까 본 만화인데..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아아 심심해서 끄적이다가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사이트 소개겸해서 몇개 링크해봄
<yemharc> 이해하려면 일단 영어부터 이해해야겠군요!!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 스크립트 작성법만 익힌후에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : MAN보는게 젤 나아요
<yemharc> 근데 그림만 봐도 감이 오는게 좀 있다는게 왠지 슬픈.........
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : MAN보다 좋은 문서 본적도 없음 -_-;
<yemharc> 전 MAN페이지 싫어해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카타고리에 따라 소스까지 첨부된 미친듯한 MAN보다 좋은게 어딧음;
<yemharc> 일단 foo bar가 들어가는 문서는 다 싫어요 (.....)
<yemharc> 초보들은 그런거 봐도 모르거든요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단점은 불친절의 극치
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까
<yemharc> 아니 사실, 지금와서 봐도 가끔 이게 뭔소리여 싶은 예제가 있으니까요
<yemharc> ........
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엄밀히 말하면 무지 친절함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 매우 친절함
<Markers> 'ㅅ';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 너무 많은 인원이 작성한걸 합쳐놔서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카오스
<Markers> 친절해도 모름 <--
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문젠 카오스란점
<yemharc> 가전제품 메뉴얼로 따지면, 너무 친절해서 우리는 전원에 컨덴서가 몇개입니다 부터 시작하는 꼴이니
<yemharc> .........
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전자제품의 모든 기능이랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 고장 테스팅법부터 시작해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 회로도랑 필요 부품 목록까지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 올려진거나 마찬가지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 너무 방대해서 오히려 혼란스러워요
<yemharc> 여튼 이미 사용메뉴얼이라기보다 정비메뉴얼 (.....)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카타고리별로 나누면 뭐해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래도 아스트랄 카오스인데;
<Markers> xampp <  이게 apm 같은 건가요 -ㅅ-?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 너무 친절해도 탈 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 말은 복잡한데, 맨페이지 번역하느니 사람에게 영어를 가르치세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨 안 해도 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구글링해보면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 젤 기본 페이지 그러니까 기본 용법은 이미 다 한글화되어서 떠요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 MAN찾을만한 사람들이 영어라고 못 할까봐요; (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실 이게 젤 중요하죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 영어? 그럼 뭐 어때? 이런 인종들이 찾는게 MAN이라서 애초에 문제 안 됨
<yemharc> xampp면 그 뭐야 APM 설치 설정 편하게 해주는 녀석이던가 그래요
<yemharc> 거의 안쓰이지만.......
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모르는 언어면 번역해서라도 쓸 인간들
<Markers> 개인적으로 전 구글 번역기가 하루 빨리 제대로 작동 햇으면 하는 바램 -_-; 영어문장 조금 길어지기 시작하면 그냥 해석 불가능.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현제 기술론 불가능
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한국어는 최상급 난이도 언어중 하나
<bridgebot> arvid : 그냥 언어 호환성이 안좋아서 그런거죠.
<bridgebot> arvid : 어순도 다르고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sublime써볼려고하는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 발견한 문제점 1
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설정이 다 택스트인점
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이건 gui되는 시스템 기반용이니 걍 gui로 카타고리 나누어 두는게 더 편한데;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 일부 사용자에겐 다르겠지만 (검색떔에)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일반적으론 불편
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 두번쨰 기본 자동 완성 사전 좀 부족한듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시험하느라 헬로월드 해볼려고 자바로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : System.out.println할려니 println 미등록이네요
<yemharc> 한번 쓴거 아니면 미등록이에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보통 자주 쓰는것들은 등록되어있지않나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그게 플러그인이 그렇게 되어 있더라구요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보통은 주요명령 상당수를 미리 등록해두던데
<yemharc> 이미 등록된 DB는 없고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (먼산)
<yemharc> 파일/프로젝트 내에서 한번이라도 쓰인걸 자동으로 찾아주는 식이에요
<yemharc> 처음 한번이 좀 귀찮은데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 친절한건지; 불친절한건지;
<Markers> 먼가 진화적이네요 ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어떤 의미에선 한번도 안 쓰는넘들땜에 리스트 안 길어지니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 친절한거고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어떤 의미에선 매우 불친절한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 저 저장도 안 눌렀는데
<Markers> 처음에 불편하지만 그냥 사용햇던것만 쓸것이니 그것만 저장해 놓겠다는 느낌이네요 ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지맘대로 원본 덮어쓰기한;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오토세이브....보통 백업파일 만들거나하지않나요?;;
<yemharc> 읭..... 오토세이브........는 전 일어난 적이 없는데;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원본 열기->몇글자 수정후 방치->지맘대로 덮어버림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 패키지 추가 메뉴는 어딧는지?;;
<yemharc> ctrl + shift + p
<yemharc> 열리면 ins라고 치세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작성?;;
<yemharc> 검색=>설치
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설마 없는거 고르면 자동 설치?;;
<yemharc> 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 언어 이름 대충 다 넣어보니 다 뜨는
<yemharc> 라기보다 목록에 없는거밖에 안떠요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쿨럭
<yemharc> 플러그인은 github랑 연결되어 있고
<yemharc> 개발자가 github에서 릴리즈 버전 내면 업데이트로 체크
<Markers> 현재 우분투 쓰시는 분 계세요 'ㅅ'?
<Seony> 서브라임 불편하다는 분은 처음 보네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 넹
<yemharc> Markers: ?
<Markers> 윈도우 매니저 머쓰세요 'ㅅ'?
<yemharc> 전 유니티요
<yemharc> 건들기도 귀찮고 (.....)
<Markers> 우분투가 기본이 유니티엿죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엥?
<yemharc> Seony: st2가 코딩/타이핑 습관 다 버려요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 에디터 플러스랑 작동이 좀 달라요
<yemharc> Markers: 네 지금은 기본이에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 에디터 플러스에서 bash문법으로 안드로이드용 rc파일 열면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거의 모든 명령이 알아서 하이라이트 되는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘은 램디스크 파일 여니 거의 안 되는군요
<Seony> syntax 적용해도 안되나봐요?
<yemharc> 음......문법 적용 하셨나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : bash해놨는데 mkdir같은 기본 명령조차
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 해주는건 뭡미;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ctrl + shift + p 한다음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : bash검색해서 문법 적용한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 그런거라기보다는....이넘자체가 좀 이상한듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본 들어있는 bash문법의 사전이 초 형편없는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sh열어봐도 똑같군요
<yemharc> 그럼 플러그인 기능이 약한가보네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 색상 다르게 나오는게 ""로 지정된거랑 bind뿐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나머지 명령 하나도 못 알아먹는;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심지어는 if나 chmod같은거조차
<yemharc> 플러그인들이 딱히 업체(?)에서 지원하는게 거의 없거든요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘에 현제 있는 bash문법 좀 형편없는 상태인듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음; 좀 곤란하네요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제경우 택스트 에디터로 bash만질일이 많다보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : vi등이 역시 진리인가; ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 고전이 진리
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작성 -> 저장 -> 바로 시험->재수정
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 되니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애는 java등을 작성할떄나 써봐...이클립스보다 나은지 불명
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이클립스도 C+등 다 되니까요
<Seony> bash 저는 괜찮은데요..
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-07-04at10.59.00PM.png
<Seony> 이 정도면 형편없진 않은거 아니에요?
<Markers> 쉘 스크립트인가요 ㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아까 던져주신 http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/ 보니 순간 찔리는;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : <- (귀찮다고 잘 안 지키는 1人)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 형편없는건 아닌데
<yemharc> darkness 괜찮아요. 누가 저런거 지키나요 -_-
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존에 쓰던넘들을 버리고 옴겨탈만한 메리트는 없단거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제경우 귀찮다고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : media에 잘 안 넣고
<Seony> 뭐, 자기 손에 익숙한 게 제일 좋은 것이니...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 탈취 가능한넘조차 /mnt에 다 추가하고해요
<yemharc> 음.... 근데 제 경우 sh는 어차피 터미널에서 하니 딱히......
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제가 구성한 시스템은 맨날 /media 텅 비어있음 -_-;)
<yemharc> 어차피 서버쪽으로 일하다 보면 vi/vim은 버릴수도 없고요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : vi저도 잘 몰라요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 할줄 아는거라곤
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라인 삭제, 복사, 붙이기, 삽입, 셀
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 끝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 몰라요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 라인 날아가기랑 검색도 아는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나머진 하도 안 써서 다 잊어버림 ---;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 맨날 쓰는게 저넘들이고 나머지 키들은 하도 안 써서;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 설마 그 정도로... 서브라임에도 vim 모드가 있기 때문에..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 높은버전 vim쓰면 방향키나 page up/down등도 되서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 더 찌든듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 저거만 할줄 알아도 큰 문제 안 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저거만 써도 웬만한 스크립트등 작성, 수정 다 해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본적으로 택스트 에디트해봤자 자주 쓰는건 저런거잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나머진 그떄그때 메뉴얼이라도 보죠 뭐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 bash 형편없는건 저로선 초감점 요인임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소스코드 다음으로 많이 건드는게 bash문법이라서;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 안드로이드 램디스크는 자체 명령이라던가 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 별수 없다라지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본적인 리눅스 명령도 없는건 좀; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sh 여니까 bind뺴고 하나도 못 알아먹는건 안습이죠
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님이 부재중에서 돌아오셨습니다.(저는 지금 부재중입니다.)
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님은 부재중이십니다.(저는 지금 부재중입니다.)
<bridgebot> 프미케 : 님이 부재중에서 돌아오셨습니다.(저는 지금 부재중입니다.)
<DarkCircle> bash가 형편없다니 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왜 자꾸 motd is missing이란거지;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : MotdFile = /etc/ngircd/ngircd.motd
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이라 잘 해놨고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ngircd폴더 755인거 확인했는데; 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다크 서클님//bash가 형편없는게 아니라 Sublime Text 2.0의 bash하이라이트가 형편없단겁니다 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본정의된 명령어 목록 깡통이고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 학습도 못ㅎ니 형편없는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 사용자보고 일일히 다 입력하란걸까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : pastebin.com/LfReQDN2
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://pastebin.com/LfReQDN2
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대충 이런 설정상태고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 당연히 /etc는 root/root/755고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저장경로인 /etc/ngircd도 마찬가지입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해당 conf랑 motd는 root/root/644입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ngircd웃기는넘이 똑같은 조건의 motd는 못 읽고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : conf만 읽는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 귀찮아짐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 conf에 적고말래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우왓; 멋진 ngircd
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미친듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 홈피의 sample.conf복사->붙이기후 시험 돌리니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 에러레요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 데비안용 뭔가 이상한걸까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존에 제가 쓰던거 던져줘도 에러
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sample보면 info항목뺴고 전부 주석-_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자체가 좀 이상한게 아닌가 의심되는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 잼난거 하시나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쿨럭
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웃기는넘임
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 서버쪽이면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 제가 도와드릴 수 있긴 한데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본값으로 /etc/ngircd로 잡혀있는데 거기있는 conf -f 안 해주면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인식 안 하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 서버에요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 이상한서버다!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 구동스크립트에서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 분명히 apt-get으로 깐 기본값인데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그런 부분이 없나보죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 웃기는넘임
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 메뉴얼 보면 기동 명령에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ngircd
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한줄 적혀있음-_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : strace ngircd 해보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본 경로가 아닌데 conf있는경우는 -f하게 되어있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : -f안하면 즐 때리는 웃기는넘
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 이건 넘어가는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 불안한게 -t로 conf테스트하니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자꾸 에러있데요(작동은 잘함)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잠시 질문
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : irc서버 접속할때
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 채널 관계없이 모든 채널에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공통되는 공지 뿌릴려면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 명령어 뭐였죠?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 해당 서버 명령어를 보셈
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 conf에 설정하는법 있을껀데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잘 모르겠음;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 서버 명령어지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://ngircd.barton.de/documentation.php.en
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : irc 공통이 아님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘 보시면 나와요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 웃기는 무책임 ircd임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 도대체 나오는게 뭔지 궁금
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 주석뺴곤 도무지 설명이란 개념이 없음
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ADMIN, AWAY, CHANINFO, CONNECT, DIE, DISCONNECT, ERROR, GLINE, HELP, INFO,
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : INVITE, ISON, JOIN, KICK, KILL, KLINE, LINKS, LIST, LUSERS, MODE, MOTD,
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : NAMES, NICK, NJOIN, NOTICE, OPER, PART, PASS, PING, PONG, PRIVMSG, QUIT,
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : REHASH, RESTART, SERVER, SERVICE, SERVLIST, SQUERY, SQUIT, STATS, SUMMON,
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : TIME, TOPIC, TRACE, USER, USERHOST, USERS, VERSION, WALLOPS, WEBIRC, WHO,
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대충 ADMIN, AWAY, CHANINFO, CONNECT, DIE, DISCONNECT, ERROR, GLINE, HELP, INFO,
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : INVITE, ISON, JOIN, KICK, KILL, KLINE, LINKS, LIST, LUSERS, MODE, MOTD,
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : NAMES, NICK, NJOIN, NOTICE, OPER, PART, PASS, PING, PONG, PRIVMSG, QUIT,
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : REHASH, RESTART, SERVER, SERVICE, SERVLIST, SQUERY, SQUIT, STATS, SUMMON,
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : WHOIS, WHOWAS
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : TIME, TOPIC, TRACE, USER, USERHOST, USERS, VERSION, WALLOPS, WEBIRC, WHO,
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : WHOIS, WHOWAS.
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 정도 지원하는듯
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 메뉴얼 잘 나와 있는데요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 notice로 test란 문자열 던지니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 반응 없음
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : admin 인증 받았나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제 서버인데요;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제가 지금 시험하느라 버박으로 돌리는중
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ircd에서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : oper 인증을 받은자만
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : oper 명령어가 되는 구조가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 일반적이에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 덤으로 제가 root라서; ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그 id랑 관련 없음
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 알고있음
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 낼 함 저거 깔아 볼께요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 지금은 더워서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 영
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : gpl이라 그런지 yum도 apt-get도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 있더군요 ^^:
<root_> 궁금한게 있는데 MacOS에서 virtualmachine하면 ubuntu가 되나요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여차하면 소스 그대로 make때려도 잘 돌아감
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 될리가;
<root_> 그럼 VM은 vmware같은 걸로? vmware은 무료인가요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : vmware player만 무료
<root_> 차라리 virtualbox가 날려나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 심심한데 지금 깔아 볼까
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버박이 일반적으론 무난해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공짜고;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 설치중
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 근데 왜 힘들게 irc를
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 저런류는 서버끼리 연동도 안될 것 같아 보이는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 되긴해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (할 서버도 없지만)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 데비안이시라면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 공개된고 안정적인것 많은데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : conf에서 경고 무시하고 pid파일 ㅈ석해야하는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음....센토스에서 쓸만한거 하나만 주세요~;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가능하다면 한글 닉 허용되게 개조된걸로; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 보통 많이 쓰는거
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 한글닉 되지 않나요?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 서버 3대 연동해서 썻었는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : +_+
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 적당한넘 하나 불러주세요~
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 하이브리드 어쩌구 였는것 같은데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 덤으로 가능하다면 봇타입 오퍼레이터 일명 빵글이도 하나 심어야할듯한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시 방법 아시면 같이 좀 주세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : irc서버 구성이라곤 시험용밖에 안 해봤었는데 이제와서 제대로 해볼려니 에휴휴
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 설정파일은
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그냥 인식 잘되는구만요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 빵글이는 오픈소스임
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : gnuworld
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠? 잘 되나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 데비안에서 apt-get으로 까니 -f안 하니 안 먹던데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런가요 ^^:
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설마 봇용 베이스 소스로 구성하시란건가요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ./ngircd
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 만 했음
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 한글닉 안되는구만요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 토픽 한글 됨
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 바닥부터 짜세요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : =3
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : python으로
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 대충
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쓰면 되는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 명령어를 모르겠네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<root_> #Apple로 가보니 거기에는 한글이 다 깨지네요
<root_> 여기선 되는데
<root_> 뭐지? 헉
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 열받네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 콱 새로 컴파일 하고말겠음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 새로 컴파일중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한글 닉 넣고 싣중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://coder-com.undernet.org/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘 시도중
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 화이팅
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쓸모가 있긴 해요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 글세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴파일 하기전에 잠시 재부팅중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커널의 값을 받아오게 되어있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이 값을 고칠려면 리붓해야하네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대충 /etc/security/limit이던가?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘에서 값 가져온다라는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 적용하고 다시 컴파일 시도중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 늘어난닷;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쳇 1020커넥트면 족하곘죠---
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : Darkness-Angel: 누가 리붓하면 된데요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 잼난거 없나요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ulimit -n 60000
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 삽질러쉬중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 주면 되긴하는데 리붓하면 ㅂ2잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐 상관없나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 소모전 같은데
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그래
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 글취
<bridgebot> darjeeling : limits.conf 임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카페 몇개 연합 서버에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1020커넥터도 사실 채울 가능성 0.0000000000000000000000001%
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그래봣자
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 고생하심
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 리눅스도잘 모르시는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나이가 어리시면 괜찮음
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 영계니깐!
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그럴껄
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 괜찬아
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어디서 리눅스 쫌 한다고만 안하시면 되요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 돌릴려니 root즐이래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쳇
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소스 더 만져야겠네요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그거 conf 할때 자동생성임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : configure할때요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 다만 그게 박혀있고
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그거 띠울때 다시 확인함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후 새로 ㅎ야겠네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 까먹었음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Dpath안 고침
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 악
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다라고 생각했는데 웬 SPATH
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제발 더 고칠꺼 없기를
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어이없음 -f줘도 무시하고 무조건 초기에 dpath에서 설정한 경로값만 가져올려고 노력하는
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움드드움드 퍽퍽
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 악
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이젠 Cpath냐
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 으악; 이넘 안 쓸래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이젠 포트 못 여는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이건 뭐 한글닉등만이 아니라 고칠떄가 산더미같은
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움드드움드 잼난거 없냐?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 저희 오늘....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 렉 몇개
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이전 있어서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아침부터 영동케이티에서 뺑이치다가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이제 집에 들어왔네요 ㅡㅡ;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 고생하네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런데 irc 오퍼레이터 마스크 Mask = *!~*@localhost"
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이 형식 잘못되었나요?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이걸로 살짝 헤맨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : mask틀린건데 웃기는 서버가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 패스워드 오류 반환하더군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실컷 헤매고 설마하니 저넘
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 그냥 *@localhost로 충분하군요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 괜히 뻘짓함
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 군림천하 24권 다 읽어따아~
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스~
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 혹시 지금 전쟁난거 아니죠?(....)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?.?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쿨럭;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 16%에 불과한 시지역에 인구 90%거주라
<freedomk> 안녕하세용~ 저 혹시, 우분투 포맷한것 처럼 완전히 초기화 시키는 작업 명령어하려면 그놈, 화면, 패키지 초기화 하면 되나요.ㅠ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 새로 까세요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 홈폴더등 백업후에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 새로 까세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 패키지까지 다 밀어버리고 설정까지 버릴꺼면 새로 까는거랑 뭐가 다르다고요;
<freedomk> ㅎㅎ 그게 빠르겟죠.ㅠㅠ tora가 절 괴롭히네요.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 이번 기회에 밀면서 커널도 올려보시는건 어떤지 ^^:
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 새로 깔꺼면 새로 밀기전에 최신 커널 컴파일해서 적용해보고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작동하면 백업후 밀고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 하면 걍 밀면 되니까요
<freedomk> 오오 커널 컴파일.ㅎ
<freedomk> 글올라온걸 보면 버전이 조금씩 달라서 그런지 힘드네요.ㅠ
<freedomk> 저 한가지 궁금한게 생겻는데요.. 글이 올라오는 패키지가 없을떄는 그 패키지 명이 변경된건가요?ㅠ
<freedomk> 그럼 내일 뵙겠씁니당~~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 나가신건가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그땐 저장소 한국->기본(?)(아마 미국)으로 바꾸시면 되는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대부분의 경우 저거 아니면 구버전 저장소에만 존재하는 문제
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 응?;;502 Bad Gateway
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : nginx/1.0.12
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전에는 sql 관련으로 로그 넘 많다고 접속 거부되더니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이젠 저러네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쩝 심심하면 죽는 서버; ㄷㄷ
<acooda> 아흠 정전 ㅠㅠ
<chl_> /autolog_path=/Users/chl/Desktop/chicken
<samauhi> 안녀하세요
<samauhi> 비가 너무 심하게 오는 아침이네요. 출근길 너무 힘들었어요 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-06
<samauhi> 비가 끝쳐가는가 갔네요
<samauhi> 다행이
<razGon_web> 광주는 번개에 비가 내리기 시작했습니다. 30분전부터요
<samauhi> 서울은 이제 잦아들어서
<samauhi> 괜찮아요
<samauhi> 그래도 언제 또 내릴지...
<samauhi> 어제 밤에는 천둥번개와 강한비로 인해서 ㅜㅜ 잠을 못잤어요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설마 천둥이 무서우신건 아닐꺼고; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 창문 다 닫으면 거의 방음 되니 그런다음 주무시면 되죠;
<Markers> 안녕하세요 :D
<samauhi> 너무 시끄러워서  못잤어요 ㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 안녕하세요
<samauhi> 창문은 다 닫았는데
<razGon_web> Markers: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 번개가 바로 옆에서 치더군요
<Markers> 아 오늘 비 엄청 오네요 ㅠ
<razGon_web> 가물었으니 비가 좀와야 해요.
<Markers> 오늘 출근하다가 비 엄청 와서 팬티까지 다 젖엇.......-_-
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 비가 막 위에서 안 내리고 옆으로 내려요 ㅠㅠ 택시 탈랫더니 택시 하나도 안 보이고
<samauhi> 저도 출근할때 힘들었어요
<samauhi> 노트북 가방 보호하느라 몸이 다 졎었네요
<Markers> 핸드폰 충전할때 잇는 선을 머라고 하죠 ㅡ_ㅡ?
<Markers> 잭이라고 하나;
<samauhi> 핸드폰 충전기 잭
<samauhi> 이라고 하지 않나요?
<Markers> 감사합니다 계속 접촉 불량이라서 그런지 충전이 됏다가 안됏다가 그래서 ㅠ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samauhi> 안녕하세요
<samauhi> 충전 되다 안되다하면 속상하죠
<samauhi> 충전기 바꾸세요
<Markers> 이게 요리조리 꾹꾹 눌러도 불이 들어왓다 안 들어왓다 해서 -_-
<samauhi> 안되는거 되게 한다고 단자 자꾸 건드려대면 휴대폰쪽 단자도 고장날 수 있어요
<Markers> 네 바꿀려구요. 근데 이거 머라고 부르는지를 몰라서 검색을 못햇어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 선이면 케이블
<yemharc> 꼬다리 부분이 있는거라면 젠더
<yemharc> 라고 합니다
<Markers> 꼬다리 라는게?
<yemharc> 근데 구형 피쳐폰이 아닌 이상 젠더 쓰는 폰은 없을거에요
<yemharc> http://www.partsfriend.com/shop/data/2/G3927.jpg
<yemharc> 이런거요
<yemharc> 그런게 아니라면 그냥 대리점같은데 가서 "충전케이블 주세요" 하시면 됩니다
<Markers> 아 저걸 젠더라고 부르는군요
<Markers> 저건 아닌데
<yemharc> http://www.jmb-distribution.com/resources/internal/file_views/192/1_JMB-usb-micro-cable.jpg
<yemharc> 그냥 이런거 말하시는거죠?
<Markers> 네네
<yemharc> 그냥 충전케이블 달라고 하시면 되요
<Markers> 오른쪽편꺼가 접촉 불량 -ㅅ-;;
<yemharc> 정확히는 Micro-USB 케이블인데
<yemharc> 그냥 충전케이블로 통합니다.
<yemharc> 전 세계적으로 (.....)
<Markers> ㄷㄷㄷ
<Markers> 근데 머지 저 곰곰히 생각을 해봣엇는데
<Markers> 리눅스를 공부할때 목적을 가지고 공부하면 잘 된다 머 이런식의 얘기를 여기서 들었는데 리눅스로 무엇을 할 수 잇는지를 모를땐 어떻게 해야되죠 -_-?;; 구체적으로 무엇을 할 수 있는지를 명확하게
<Markers> 모르는;;
<Markers> 이거 글자수 제한이 있구나;
<yemharc> 그거야말로 물어보면 되는거죠
<samauhi> 윈도우 쓸때 뭐 꼭 무엇을 할것이다 없잖아요
<samauhi> 리눅스도 마찬가지죠
<yemharc> 음 근데 조금 쓴소리를 하자면요
<yemharc> 생각이 너무 많으세요
<samauhi> 전 그냥 윈도우 쓰듯이 써요
<samauhi> 윈도우 대신 리눅스로 모든 컴을 대체해 버렸죠
<samauhi> 어차피 개발자라
<yemharc> 하다못해 "일단 내 컴에다가 블로그를 띄워보자" 정도만 되도 충분히 목적이 될텐데요
<samauhi> 프로그래밍에 필요한 것만 돌아가면되서
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 게임도 wine으로 충분히 돌리고
<samauhi> 은행일도 보고
<samauhi> 좋네요
<samauhi> ^^
<yemharc> samauhi: 그게 그러면 좋은데 회사에서 VS로 개발하자고 하면 참.......
<yemharc> .....더더군다나 모바일 회사인데 (...)
<samauhi> java쪽 개발인지라
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 모바일 회사면 더욱더 그렇지 안나요?
<samauhi> 저도 모바일 엡 개발도 하는데
<yemharc> 모바일 회사면 오히려 맥을 쓰면 쓰지 윈도는 안쓰거든요
<samauhi> 리눅스+이클립스+android SDk
<samauhi> 이거로 거의 해결되는데요
<yemharc> 윈도를 쓴다고 해도 이클립스를 쓰는데
<samauhi> 윈도우에서보다
<yemharc> VS가 좋다고 VS로 개발 -> 아이폰/안드로이드 컨버팅
<samauhi> 더 빨라요
<Markers> 음 내 컴에 블로그를 띄워보자 라 ㅇ_ㅇ:;
<yemharc> .......전 대체 뭘 하고 있는걸까요 어휴
<samauhi> VS의 경우도
<razGon_web> Markers: 홈피호스팅하는것때문에 여기 오셨으면 그거 배우시면 좋은데.. 앞으로는 홈서버클라우드가 당분간 대세 될듯합니다.
<samauhi> 와인으로 돌리기는 가능해요 좀 힘들지만 ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_web> 구글과 애플이 그리나오는 것으로 봐서요
<yemharc> 제 개발컴이 코어2 듀오 + 1그램입니다. (.........)
<yemharc> 그래서 혼자 에어로 개발하고 있습니다 (........)
<samauhi> 제 개발컴도 코어듀어에 8그램램입니다
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 램만 올리세요
<yemharc> 요청은 했었는데 안해준대요
<yemharc> 그래서 그냥 맥에어로 합니다 (......)
<Markers> 이상하게 제가 우분투 배울려고 왓엇는데 계속 흐름이 끊기고 그러네요 ㅠㅠ 먼가 정확하게 책이라도 잇으면 그거라도 할텐데 검색으로 들락날락 거리니 계속 딴곳으로 빠짐 -_-;
<samauhi> 뭐든지 꾸준한게 중요한거 같아요
<samauhi> 하루에 한시간이라도 꼬옥 참고 하면 좋을거 같아요
<samauhi> 한가지만 배우더라도
<samauhi> 정해놓은 시간동안 확실하게
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : samauhi님//tta라고 해요
<samauhi> 그리고 그걸 싸이나 자신의 블로그에 올리는거죠
<yemharc> Markers: 흠, 그럼 간단하게, apache + php + mysql을 설치하고 워드프레스 블로그를 설치해서 접속 가능하게 해보세요
<samauhi> 전 그렇게 해요
<Markers> 그게 제일 어려운거 같아요 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> Markers: 실제로 저는 도메인이나 그런거 개념만 알았지 어찌 동작되는지도 모르고 리눅스 명령어는 아는 거 거의 없었습니다.
<yemharc> 이정도면 책 필요 없어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ 사실 저도 몇몇 소프트랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일부 제외하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 겜이랑 드라이브 문제만아니면 윈도즐임
<razGon_web> Markers: 솔직히 집중하시면 3일폐인이면 호스팅하실듯.. 저는 처자식이 방해를 놓는 경우가 많아서리...ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도조차
<Markers> ㄷㄷ;
<razGon_web> 일부 체력적인 한계와....ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그것도 제조사인 nvidia조차 드라이브
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅈㄷ로 지원 안 해줌
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 웃기는 상태임
<Markers> 지금 버츄얼 머신으로 우분투랑 페도라 두개 돌려보면서 이것저것 왓다갓다 거리면서 하고는 있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : n당이라 비공개 드라이브고 윈도뺴곤 존재도 안 함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런 슬픈 ㅎ드웨어들땜에 윈도 써야해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그것도 비됴카드니 할말 다했죠(...)
<Markers> 저번에 wine으로 머 한다고 설치햇더니 페도라는 wine이 글자가 다 깨져서 나오더라구요 -ㅅ-;
<samauhi> 저 집에서 쓰는 노트북은 560m 들어간 모델인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 폰트탓이나 코드탓 아닌지?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실 컴 여러대 있으니까
<samauhi> 그거에서 와인으로 디아3도 돌립니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘말고 나머지에 윈도말고 깔면 되는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : mplayer나 기타 개조해서
<samauhi> 그래픽 드라이버 지원되요 왠만한건
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : coreAVC등 지원하게해서 dxva랑 10비트 재생 문제만 해결하면 갈지도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인텔 그래픽이라 리눅스에선 성능 즐이고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 영상 재생도 잘 못하는 슬픈 현실이라; ㅠ.ㅠ
<samauhi> 플레이어를 다른거 써보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 원래 블리자드제는 d3d아님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : opengl이죠
<samauhi> ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래서 잘 되는거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 플레이어라....
<samauhi> 근데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아직까지 10비트를 core급 처리하고
<samauhi> direcx도 설치되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : dxva까지 잘 되는(인텔로) 플레이어 못 봄
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해결책은
<samauhi> 헐 오타
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : mplayer등을 개조해서 윈도용  ax먹게 개조후 coreAVC 3.x.x먹이면 됨
<samauhi> directx설치 잘되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 하다가 실패했을뿐;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와인요?
<samauhi> 전 지금 몇년째 리눅스만 쓰는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설.치.는 잘 되죠
<samauhi> 왠만한건 다 잘되는데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작동이 100%가 아니고 d3d처리능이 경악 수준일뿐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참고로 전 윈도 PE나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3.1에서도 다이렉트 작동시킨 인간임
<Markers> 저 와인 관련해서 사용법 같은거 나와잇는 페이지 있나요? 우분투 사용자그룹에서 와인 검색을 해보면 적당한 정보가 없던데 -ㄱ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데도 성능보니 한숨밖에 안 나ㅏ와요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 기본적으로 리눅스용 인텔드라이브란것자체가 성능이 한숨 나오는 수준
<samauhi> wine 설치때문이면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 그래도 저성능인데, 리눅스 드라이브 쓰면 더 안습이 되ㅛㅇ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이 상태에서 이걸로 가속이라니; 죽어라고요?;;
<samauhi> wine사이트를 가보시면 나와있고요
<samauhi> 사용법 같은건
<samauhi> 찾아보시면 잘 나온 사이트 많아요
<Markers> wine 사이트가 따로 잇나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 메인인 이넘은 불가능
<samauhi> 자체 사이트 있죠
<samauhi> 영어 사이트
<Markers> 아. 영어겟구나 -ㄱ;;
<Markers> .....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도용 드라이브도 11년 초꺼 이후 업데이트 시킬 방법 없고, 공식 드라이브는 10년중순게 전부임
<Markers> 철푸덕.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지포스 330인데도 이래요
<samauhi> wine 사용기 라고해서 검색을 해보세요
<samauhi> 잘나올꺼예요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스위칭 그래픽타입 리눅에서는 구현불가에요
<samauhi> 게임 돌리는 방법등도 잘나와있고
<samauhi> 그렇습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅스가 그런거 먹나요?;; (먹을리 없죠)
<samauhi> 로그아웃 제로그인 신공
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도경우 7/8/08만 가능
<samauhi> 스위칭 가능 ㅎ ㅎ ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리붓해야겠죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하드웨어적으로는 아니지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 내부적으론 그래픽 카드 떗다가 다른넘 다는건데요?;;
<samauhi> 스위쳐블은 아직 안될껄요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리붓해야한다는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일일히 리붓 할 수 있나요;
<samauhi> 전 메인 개발용으로 쓰는건
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 밖에 나갈떄 스위칭하느라 리붓
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 돌아오면 리붓
<samauhi> TP T400인데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 등등 어떻게 함
<samauhi> 이것도 스위쳐블인데
<samauhi> 그냥 한가지로 쓰고 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저짓 할바엔 걍 리눅은 버박쓸래요;
<samauhi> 뭐 그래도 문제 없이 잘쓰고 있고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : i7이라 버박조차 성능 잘 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 다른 하나는 aileanware인데요
<samauhi> M18x
<samauhi> 이건 뭐...
<samauhi> 외장 그래픽인지라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버박으로 우분투 깔고
<samauhi> 이것도 근데 잘되네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개발툴일체랑 다 깔아도
<samauhi> 둘다 우분투 깔아 쓰고 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부트 10초도 안 걸림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투 부트 10초 미만이고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가상이라 관리도 쉽고
<samauhi> 부팅은 SSD가 진리죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 성능도 잘 뜨면 걍 쓰면 되죠
<samauhi> 부팅 10초 이내 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<yemharc> 램디스크로 레이드를........
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ssd raid0으로 4개 써요
<yemharc> 물론 지갑도 레이드 당합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 초당 1.2기가 나옴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런 고성능인지라 디스크능은 문제없음
<samauhi> 이번에 새로 에일리언웨어 새로 나오면 사려고 벼르는 중인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈8 깔아봤을때
<samauhi> 애플에서 레티나 달린 프로북 나와서
<samauhi> 갈등중이예요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10분이니 드라이브까지 다 잡던데요;
<samauhi> 초고해상도냐 초고사양이냐에서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<samauhi> 갈등중이죠
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 에일리언 웨어는 휴대용이 아니죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷ탑이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 맥북도 비슷한
<samauhi> 돈은 둘중 하나는 살 정도로 마련해놨는데
<samauhi> 둘다 살수는 없고
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저에게 있어서 1.5kg넘으면 다 데탑취급
<samauhi> 그래도 맥북은 들고 다닐만은 해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무거워서 못 가져다녀요 ㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 에일리언웨어는 지금 있는 녀석도
<samauhi> 움직이지 못해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1.3kg조차 무겁다고 거의 안 들고다니는 판국에;
<samauhi> 집 안에서도 고정 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samauhi> 제가 체격이 좋은 편이라서
<samauhi> 예전에 들고 댕겼어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 가지고 다니는넘 990그램임
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런넘 두고 뭐하게요 ㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 지금도 T400가지고 댕기면서
<samauhi> 가볍다고 하는데 ㅎ ㅎ ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 팬린 ulv 최상급
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1.4G 듀얼이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 2기가 달아주고, 256기가 ssd쓰니까 성능 잘 나와요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시퓨가 좀 안습이라도, 두가지가 받쳐주니까요 ^^;
<yemharc> 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대신 전력소비 멋질뿐이죠
<yemharc> 레티나북이라면...... 제가 풀옵으로 이미 질렀습니다 (.....)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가볍게 8시간 운운하는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실사로 6~7시간 가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 백라이트 3/4에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사운드에 무선 켜져있고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런 상태에서도 저정도에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 팬린 절전기술 괜찮은듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최고 부하 걸었을때랑 무부하일떄 차이가 1.7배정도이니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 최근 나오는 센디나 아이보단 못하겠지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : i3이상 달고, 이런 휴대성에 키보드 달렸고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 발열땜에 문제없는넘 못 봄
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런타입은 부하 걸어두면 발열 못 이겨서 다운클럭되더군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1.6기가던가 달려나오는데, 30분 부하거니까 클럭 푹
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여튼 램 8기가 단 다음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2기가 할당해서 버박 돌려서 컴파일이나 서버 시험등 다 해보고있습니다 ㅎㅎ (코어는 2/4할당)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이정도만 해도 i7 2core + ram 2G + ssd raid에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버박이라 좀 다운된다쳐도 가상화 쓰고있으니 성능은 문제없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웬만한 구형 기종에 직접 설치한분들보다 고성능이더군요(...)
<Markers> 아 회사 출근해서 옷 말리고 있는 모습이라니..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 30분정도니 strip된 기준으로 300메가치정도 크로스컴파일 해내요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이정도면 제가 이넘 앞에 쓰던 기종에서 네이티브 설치한거보다 2배이상 고성능인
<razGon_web> 우분투에서 jpg2pdf로 해주는 패키지 있나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 도선 + 램1기가 쓰다가 바로 i7 + 램8기가 간거에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : pdf작성툴 찾으시면 될껀데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 pdf printer쓰는 방법도 있죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://linux.softpedia.com, under its tab Linux, I downloded the archive ipdf-1.0.0.tar.gz of PDF-Creator.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라는군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (출쳐 : 구글링)
<Markers> 저긴 무슨 사이트인가여 ㅇ_ㅇ:;;; 영어 울렁증이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단 미검증인건 주의를;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 호스트OS인 윈도용 놔두고 게스트인 우분투로 작성할리 만무하잔아요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠 지금 직접 가서 ipdf검색하니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Libraries/jag-tipdf-48715.shtml
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나오긴 하네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : python기반으로 택스트 + 이미지를 pdf로 해준다라 되어있네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저기요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅스용 소프트 검색쳐죠 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러고보니 아까 포맷 애기하시는거보니 저도 사실 우분투10에서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 12로 슬슬 넘어가면서 새로 깔아야하는데....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 별 패키지 다 깔아서 엉망이지만 애초에 메인OS가 아니니 무시중인
<Markers> ;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초에 엉망이라도 정리할 생각도 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 차라리 한번에 싹 밀어버리고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 12로 가고말죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제와서 10인 저넘을 정리할 메리트는 0
<Markers> 전 처음부터 우분투 12로 와서 머가 먼지 @_@;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음...우분투 12.04라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 벌서 LTS나왔나보네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제가 지금 12가는거 꺼리는 이유가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안드로이드쪽 개발툴도 쓰긴해야하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘들이 9/10에선 잘 되는데, 12에서 쓸려면 꽤 까다로워서요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 10.04 LTS라서 아직 몇년간 지원 더 받아져요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 5년 지원이니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그동안 12호환성 문제 해결될테니 천천히 갈아탈 작정
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<Markers> 원래 새로 나올땐 안정화가 덜 된걸 감안해서 써야되죠 머;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개조 유포판 대세는 역시 3.4.x커널인듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 아는데, 굳이 특별한 이유도 없는데 새로 나온 비안정판으로 삽질할 맘이 안 생기는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 호스트OS라 계속 쓰는거라면 향상된 기능을 누리거나 하기 위해서라도 갈아타겠지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 게스트라 1주일에 몇번 가상으로 기동하는게 전부인넘을 굳이 그럴 맘 안 생김
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 perl이나 python등도 다 되는 윈도 환경이라 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<Markers> 누가 물에도 넣을수 있는 컴퓨터 안 만들려나 -ㄱ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터프북 사세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시간당 200밀리를 넘는 아마존 폭우나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 30미터 수중에서도 사용가능
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 감압 터치라 수중 사용 문제없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엄밀히는 감압 + 전자
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 내부 고무 마감에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모든 포트가 특제품이라 내부로 물 안 들어가게 되어있고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모든 포트에 고무마개 달려있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 외부 커넥터 일부 공용 규격을 제외하곤 거의 전부 접촉식임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 중동지역의 열풍이나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사하라 사막의 모래바람이나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아마존의 폭우나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 극지방의 추위
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 수중 사용까지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전부 다 견딜수 있는 설계라나; (...)
<Markers> 가격 죠낸 비싸겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지구상의 어디서도 사용가능이 모토인 멋진넘이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (단 좀 무거움)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10인치도 안 되는넘이 13인치급의 무게;
<Markers> 아 저거 그거네요 영화에서 나왓던건데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 군용이라던가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런거 찰영용으로도 문제없이 쓰이고 있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단지 가격 + 무게 + 가격에 안 어울리고,시대에도 안 맞는 저성능땜에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인기 있는 기종은 아님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이젠 센디브릿지도 있는듯한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작년까지만 해도 코어2밖에 없었을정도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가격은 에일리언이나 hp엘리트북 이상인데도;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무게땜에 손잡이가 달린 디자인이라던가 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무시무시하잔아요 ^^:
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 그리고 말 잘못함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 마게 고무 아님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 플라스틱임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 고무는 온도에 따라 굳어지거나 강도 문제도 있으니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저런거까지 신경쓰는 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저런데도 군용답게 ieee1394를 포함해서 각종 포트 다 있ㅇ므
<Markers> ~_~;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : odd등도 있어요
<Markers> 현재 서울에 비 내리고 잇나요/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가격이랑 무게만 아니면 찬양할만해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 분해해보면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상판 두꺼운 이유 나와요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일부러 공간 비워놨어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상판 충격이나 압력시 액정 박살나는거 막기위해서; (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금보니 터프북 안드로이드 타블렛도 있는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 최상위모델이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://www.toughonline.com/toughbooks/CF31-i5-2540
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Intel Core i5 2540M 2.60GHz
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 니 성능은 문제없는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웃기는점은 옵션에서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ssd고르면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 256기가에 +1377달러 ㄷㄷ
<Markers> PlayOnLinux 이거랑 wine이랑 다른거죠 -ㅅ-?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : dvd멀티 하나에 376달러니 할말 다함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 5년간 파손 보험
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 5년간 도난보험
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭡미; 저건;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개념이; ㄷㄷ
<Markers> wine 검색햇는데 왜 playOnLinux가 검색이 되지 계속;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 저런 비싼 제품조차
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단가 얼마나 바가지면 5년 도난 보험이 189달러입니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 옵션 다 넣어보니 12721달러네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음....? ati + 센디 2중 그래픽 구성인건가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 군용주제 센디 이상의 그래픽 쓸일도 있나;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : MIL-STD-810G certified 6' drop, shock, vibration, rain, dust, sand, altitude, freeze/thaw, high/low temperature, temperature shock, humidity, explosive atmosphere
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ATI Radeon HD6750 512MB
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라네요
<Markers> razGon_UNT razGon_web 님
<Markers> 혹시 오디오 스트리밍 하시는거 내리셧나요 'ㅅ'
<samauhi> 요즘 playonlinux를 와인보다 더 쓰는 경우가 많아서요
<samauhi> 쉽게 되거든요
<samauhi> ㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 글고 와인 기반으로 알고 있어요
<samauhi> 전 wine이 좋아서 계속 써오다보니 익숙해서 아직 써보진 않았네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<samauhi> 비가 끝이 없군요
<samauhi> 이러다가 가뭄걱정에서 홍수 걱정으로 넘어가겠네요
<bridgebot> 강분도 : Eugene 유진머해 ?
<bundo> suapapa 하이루
<suapapa> bundo, 백만년 만 인듯!! 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> ^^;
<Seony> bundo: 헛... 분도형님 오셨습니까
<bundo> ㅎ,흐ㅡ 하이 써니
<Seony> 그동안 별일 없으셨구요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<Seony> 아 왜 여태 젠코딩을 몰랐을까..
<autowiz03> 브릿지 봇이다...
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 강분도 : 어 움드드움드 님
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<Guest50573> 혹시 코분투 파일 보내주실수 있는분 있나요?
<Guest50573> 코분투 다운받으려니까 안되서요.ㅠㅠ
<Guest50573> 좀 도와 주세요..ㅠㅠ
<samauhi> FTP://ftp.kaist.ac.kr
<samauhi> 가보세요
<samauhi> ftp://ftp.kaist.ac.kr
<samauhi> ftp://ftp.kaist.ac.kr
<samauhi> 이상하게 마지막 글자가 안찍히네요 ^^;
<yemharc> 음..... 카이스트에도 코분투 없을텐데요
<samauhi> 우분투 폴더에 있습니다
<samauhi> 쿠분투 따로 있지 않고
<samauhi> 우분투 들어가서
<samauhi> CDimages 찾아보면
<samauhi> 쿠분투 있습니다
<yemharc> Kubuntu =/= Cobuntu
<samauhi> 아 코분투 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samauhi> 쿠분투
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 쿠분투만 생각했네요
<samauhi> 난독증이 있는듯 ㅜㅜ 하네요
<samauhi> 점점 하루 하루 나이들어가는게 느껴집니다
<samauhi> 전 이만 나가볼께요
<samauhi> 다들 즐거운 주말되세요 ^^
<freedomK> 좋은 오후입니다~~
<Markers> 안녕하세요:D
<Markers> 비가 많이 와서 좋은 오후는 아닌듯 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 노크....노크...?!
<Seony> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<freedomK> ㅎㅎ 저 갑자기 드는 생각인데요.. 오라클 11g 설치할때, jdk 필수죠????ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투 12.04놋북에 한대 깔아볼까란 생각들어서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 받아야지하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공식홈 가서 다운 걸고 한참 있다가 얼마나 받았나보고 경악
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 33k라니!;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 카이스트 가서 받는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카이스트ftp는 안 되서 홈피 통해서 접속함
<freedomK> 아...우분투에서 다운 받는게 대박인거 같애요..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 그냥 다음 갈까요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카이스트 홈의 우분투 미러에서 받는데 500뜨네요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 대화중 죄송합니다만,
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 혹시 가정용 파일서버 돌리시는분 계신가요...??
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 삼바 + ftp
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ^^;; 전기세 얼마나 나오세요~~~~???
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 글세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그닥 안 나와요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 만원 안팍인가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한 1만도 안 늘어난듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : nas는 돈 없어서 못 사고
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 시피유 밑 스팩을 여쭤봐도 될까요..?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 놋북에 하드 외장으로 물린다음 쓰고있음
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아..!
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 놋북에 외장하드~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : usb포트로 좀 치렁치렁하게 해놨죠 ^^:
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : (역시 놋북이 답인건가요...ㅠ.ㅠ)
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 실은 나스가 한대 있거든요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개인 홈이라면 구형 놋북 10만쯤 하는거 하나 사서 돌리면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 도선, 잘 사면 팬린도 사요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10만내외로 펜린 ulv한대 사면 진리죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 6셀 베터리로 8시간 찍는 멋진 전력
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : WG-UB2200a라고 국내모델인데,
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런넘이니 하드 3.5인치 몇개 허브해서 물리면 끝
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 이놈이 임베디드여서, 도무지 크론탭과 rsync를 쓸 염두가 안나서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 운 좋아서 익스프레스슬롯 달린넘 사셨으면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 돈 좀 투자해서 raid카드 사셔도 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 놋북이 편해요(...)
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 차라리 집에 ㅇ굴러다니는 중고컴 2대중에 한대로 돌려볼까 했거든요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 근데 문제는 전깃새가
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 집눈치...+_+ 아빠가 마구마구 뭐라그러실수 있으시거든요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 차라리 놋북이나 데탑같이 그런데에 우분투깔아서 쓰면 마음대로 튜닝할수 있어서 좋은데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 임베디드 이건 뭐~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠 데탑은 전기 많이 먹어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엥?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무슨 문제라도?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : arm이잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 x86이던지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가끔 mips도 있지만
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅡㅜ 제가 모르는 분야라서요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 크로스파일을 해야 어플리케이션 설치가 가능하다는것만 알고있습니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 특별히 안 어려워요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 크로스컴파일에 필요한 일체셋 다 받고, 까신후
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 예.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 일반 x86용처럼 하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 크로스 컴파일을 상정하고 만들어져있거나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 처음부터 임베디드용 소스라면 부드럽게 진행가능
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아, 그런가요..?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아...ㅠ.ㅠ 초보라고 징징거릴거 같아서 손대보고 싶지 않았는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 멀티부트로 우분투 깔아볼까하는데 30기가 할당하면 되겠죠 ^^:
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 2기가니 스왑.....없어도 될꺼고
<Markers> 위에 무슨 얘기 나누시는지 봐도 모르겟네 ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 뭐, 멀티로 '메인OS'가 아니시라면..
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그런데 저는 왜 이상하게도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보조죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 심심풀이에요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 메인이긴 한데, 왜 90기가나 잡아먹고 있을까요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 12.04 한번도 안 써봤는지라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한번 체험해보자는거죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 이전에 home 폴더 카피하면서 이전껄 지우지 않아서 그런가...
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그래도 용량이 많아 보이는데.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 어디까지 쓰셨어요??
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 다크니스님 원래 쓰시던 OS는 어떤거이세요??
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 7요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 8으로 바꿀까했다가 (터치라서)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 메트로 한숨 나오네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : pe구성해서 돌려보니;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투 데탑 12.04다운 완료
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : pe...^^
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공식홈 받다가한숨 쉬면서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카이스트 감
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 다음이 전 낳더라구요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음...이넘을 뭘로 깔까요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 전 가지고있는 컴들이 구형컴이라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 일단 시작전에 필요한 준비중
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 사실 리눅스로 갈아탄지가 1년 쫌 안되는데, 가벼워서 좋더라구요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비상 복구용으로 쓰는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2기가 cf카드(600배속(!) ) 백업준비중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 백업 이미지 뜨는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 백업 떠둔다음 여기 우분투 설치cd이미지 밀어넣을 작정
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2기가면 넘치겠죠 ^^;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 우분투는 2기가 괜찮습니다.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 전 1기가로 했거든요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 윈도용 데이터 파티션 줄이는중
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 민트가.... 한800~900메가 필요한걸로 기억이 나요.(시디 한장으로 안되는)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 30기가 줄여서 프라머리 타입으로 문자 안 매기고 포맷 안 한걸로 하는중
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 뭘로 조절중이세요...?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도에서 조절중이죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 파티션 매직으로 조절중이신가요..?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 포맷 안 한 상태로 파티션 작성후 나중에 gparted에서 만지면 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨 easeus에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 파티션 매직 문제 좀 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 이미 잘 아는지라 패스~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 램 2기가이고 내장 그래픽인데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 파티션 매직이 문제가 좀 있는거군요.+_+
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스왑 필요할까요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 필요하면 지금 또 잘라내야하는데;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 램 넉넉하시면 없으셔도 될껄요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2기가에요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래픽이 최대 256인가까지 끌어가게 되어있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제 경험상으론 스왑 없어도 널널한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 12.04는 안 써봐서; ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 우분투에서 돌리실때 이래저래 막 쓰시는거면, 스왑 필요할수도 있을거 같기도..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무겁다는 소리 있는지라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 글세요 컴파일러같은 무식한건 안 돌릴꺼에요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그런데 2기가에 그래픽 256 땡겨쓰고...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 팬린인 이넘에서 네이티브 돌리는거보다
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 뭐 그정도이시면 그닥...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : i7인 이넘에서 버박이 더 빨라요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (슬픈)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일반용이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기컷해야 영상보고, 웹브라우져 돌리고
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 호오. 버박이 더 빠르다라..+_+
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문서 작업할지도 모르는정도?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 신기하네요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가상화 쓰면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하드웨어랑 os커널에서 직접 엑서스를 허용해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 각종 자원이나 시퓨 버퍼를 직접 엑서스하는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 스와없이 해놨고 쓰다가 모잘라면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나중에 할당하죠 뭐
<freedomK> 오오 전 컴사양이 딸려서 그런지 엄청 느리더라구요..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 코어2 이상이야함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 코어2 이상에서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : cmos/시퓨&보드/os가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전부 가상화 지원하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 활성화해놔야함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 셀러론이랑 저가보드 즐
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 보드가 좋으면 되는거군요.
<freedomK> ㅎㅎ 가상화 꺼놨는데.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : cmos에서 꺼놨거나 미지원인 dell일부 기종등은 즐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : os도 7이상
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 가상화가 참다양하게 쓰이네요.^^
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 혹시 해킨해보신적 있으신가요..?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 요즘 해킨 하기 좋아졌다는 소문이 들리던데...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가상화 켜둔거랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 끈거랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시험해보니 성능차 50%정도임(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시 우분투 12.04깔아보신분 계시나요?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 제 데탑이요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자체가 램 얼마나 먹어요?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 으음. 잠시만요~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러니까 OS자체 사용량
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부트하자마자 켠거 없으니 어느정도인지?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 제가 4기가이고...
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 지금 22%정도를 잡아먹고 있긴 한데요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 전 컴 킨지는 쫌 됬어요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 900이라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2기가면 뭐 무난히 쓰겠네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스왑은 일단 기각
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ssd긴하지만 스왑쓰면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무래도 느려서요; ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 다음 클라우드도 돌리고 있구요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : (와인으로..)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 안 쓸꺼에요;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 예. 스왑을 안쓰시는게 더 빠르실듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 멀티부트인데 제정신이면 와인 안 쓰죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그런데 ssd 쓰시는군요.+_+ 쓸만하시겠어요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 전 윈도우는 버박으로만 돌리고 있어요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 256기가 ssd달아줌
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 정말 큰맘 먹은게 이넘이랑
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 오오. 256,
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 2기가임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램2기가 가격>ssd가격
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 이틀전이였나, 여기서 램디스크로 돌리는거 이야기 같이 하시셨죠?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 요즘 강분_도 님께서는 12.04 코분투 작업에 몰두중이실까요..?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 오늘도 떠돌이님 블로그 가봐야할듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후지쯔p 시리즈 터치 드라이브 링크 찾으러 ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 참, 다크니스님.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 제가 아직 임베디드는 잘 몰라서 그러는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 죄송한데 저도 잘 몰라요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 크로스 컴파일 진행방법을 혹시 좀 설명해주실수 있으신가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아아 그건 차이없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단지 툴체인이라던가 필요한게 더 있는거뿐이에요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 어떤거랑..차이가 없다는 말씀이신거죠...?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런것들 준비가 필요할뿐 진행자첸
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일반적으로 make all이면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ./configure후에 make all하면 끝
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 임베디드 ssh 상에서요...?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제경우는 돌릴 arm 임베디드머신 자체에서 하다보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 거기서 해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전용 gcc등을 준비해놨음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴파일 빠르진 않지만 (빈말로도 빠르다곤 못하겠음)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그렇게 늦지도 않아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 usb만든걸로 부트중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잡담하느라 까먹고있었음 ^^:
<Markers> 다들 노트북 어떤거 쓰시나요 'ㅅ'?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소니/후지쯔/hp등등
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (몇대인거냐!;;)
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 전 도시락 위성 l20이였나..... 그런데 지금 아는 동생 빌려줬어요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참고로 지금 제 눈에 놋북 3대가 동시에 들어온
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 컴공과인데 컴퓨터가 없다길래....ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 'ㅅ';;;
<Markers> 장난감용 노붓 하나 장만하고 싶은데 먼가 마땅한게 없어보이네요 -_-;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 지금은 데탑 한대와 스맛폰으로만 때우고 있답니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 30기가 통으로 하면 되겠죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나중에 백업/복구는 전문 솔루션 쓸꺼고
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 통..괜찮으실거 같아요. 사양이 나쁜게 아니시니까요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 거기에 ssd니.+_+
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : home내용물등은 usb로 백업하면 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 30기가밖에 안 되는데 기컷해야 10기가쯤이니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 데탑 몇대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 놋북 몇대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 폰 몇대
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 속도 효율을 위한 파티션 분활이 ssd에서 필요한가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 로 떄우고 있습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 애초에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물리적으로 1메체인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나눈다고 빨라집니까;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 폰 몇대.혹시 개발자이신겁니까?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그러니까요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨 전문은 아님
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 물리적으로 1매체->그러니까요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아아 나눌까 고민한 이유는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나중에 /home백업등을 위한거에요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 백업하시더라도 폴더만 백업하시면 되시지 않을까요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 나중에 tar로 묶어서
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 혹시라도 시스템 파티션이 날라갔을시에 home파티션을 살리시기 위하신거라면야....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : usb로 던져버리면 되겠죠 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네 그런거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거랑 나중에 느려지면 복구 솔루션으로 밀어버리고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : home만 복구하기 위한거죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저는 걍 '클라우드'에 올려버려요~^0^
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : '내문서'는 아예.... 나스에 있는걸 삼바로 땡겨 쓰구요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 허;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투 대단한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : pcmcia슬롯에 꽃힌 sd카드
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부트 파티션 목록에 있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 문제는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘 인터넷 연결가능할까요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ap목록은 뜨는데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 예.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 레노버 라는 회사가 중국 회사인가요 -ㅅ-?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : static only인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 묻지도 않아요-_-;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : markers: ,잘 모르겠습니다만,
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그런데 혹시...마커스님..마커스이신가요...?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설치경로는 아까 30기가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부트로더는 ssd메인 그러니까 sda에 올리면 되겠죠?
<Markers> s-ungyo 'ㅅ'? 무슨뜻이신지?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하도 오랜만이라 -_-;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 으음.ㅡㅡa
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저 그거 잘못 올려서 재설치한 기억이...
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그런데 어디에다 올리는지도 기억이..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 제가 저라는 질문은 어떤 뜻인지 이해가 -ㅅ-;;;;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아...아니에요.^^;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 30기가에 ext4해서 / 지정완료
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 마커스 엘범 들은지가 하두 오래되서요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 크게 걱정 안 하는 이유가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존의 mbr백업 있음(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스왑 경고 여전하네요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 백업 없이 어찌 살아날수 있으리요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 젤 당흑했을때가
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 스왑 달라고 칭얼거리나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전에 램 16기가인 시스템에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 데탑용 까는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스왑 엇으면 위험경고가 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 리눅스라.ㅡㅡa
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어이가 없었음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (니넘들은 대체 데탑용에 램 얼마면 스왑 없어도 된단거냐-_-; )
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : markers : markers worshiper 모임이 있느데, 거기서 모임자들이 스스로를 markers라 부르거든요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헐헐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 600배속 무서워요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 키보드 조합이랑 맞추는 사이에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 복사 끝남(...)
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 호오.+_+ 세상 좋쿤요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컥
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설치도중인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웹켐도 되나;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사진 찍을껀지 묻네요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 이전에 sd카드중에 '사타'가 지원되는 카드를 본적이 있었는데 지금은 안판다네요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이건 뭐 나중에 터치뺴고 하드웨어 하나도 안 잡아도 될지도 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : +_+ 우분투 좋아요~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설치 달리는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 님이 과거의 삽질을 기억ㅎ신다라면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 감동하실꺼에요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 전 특히나....프린트 드라이버 설치할때 부담이 없어서 좋더라구요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> s-ungyo : 저긴 무슨 모임이래요 'ㅅ'
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 프린터는 약과임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터치가 젤 괴롭죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와컴등은 공식 리눅있는데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 과거의 삽질......10년전 리눅스에서 보던 CLI화면밖에는 모릅니다만.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 마이너한 제조사 전용 터치등이라면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미쳐요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브 없음
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : Markers : 그냥...종교인들 모임이에요~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잘못하면 드라이브 직접 제작하는 운명에 쳐함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 깔아감
<Markers> ㄷㄷ 그렇군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 계정명 넣으니 1분도 안 되서 하드웨어 잡기 까지 간
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 드라이버 자체 제작.
<Markers> 전 아이디를 제 영어이름으로 적은건데 ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ssd + x600 CF무서움
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그게 된다면 님은 진정 geek이시겠군요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 600배속이
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아, 이름이 markers이셨군요.^^;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 90000k
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 87메가 나와요
<Markers> 아까전에 회사 서버실에서 우분투 12.04 서버용으로 설치를 해봤었는데 데스크탑용이랑 비슷비슷하더라구요 우분투
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 호오+_+
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저 설레이게 하시지 마세요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 즉 외장카드로선 거의 최강클래스에요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 서버랑 데탑이랑 차이가 뭐죠???
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 외장으로 e-ata(3)로 하던지해서 ssd 안 들고다니는한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이거보다 빠른 매체는 시판되는거 없을껄요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 없어요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유포판은 커널까지 똑같아요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : dark: 저 설레이면 현질하고싶어져 안되요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> freedomK: 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sunggyo님//저 이 cf몇년전에 4만원인가에 산거에요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : os설치용및 비상 복구용으로 잘 쓰는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 깔았다네요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아 그런가요.^^ㅁ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 오오, 빠르긴 빠르네요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투 젤 놀란점은 윈도 쓰다보니 신기하단 느낌이 드는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐가 신기하냐하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : pcmcia에 꽃힌 sd로 부트가 된다는점이죠(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : usb라면 이해하겠는데, pcmcia나 놋북의 내장슬롯은; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 요즘 grub은 뭘 먹은걸까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헐? 터치 된다;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보정은 해야겠지만
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하드웨어 잡을꺼 없을듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : x4500인텔
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인텔 5300
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : usb웹켐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : pcmcia슬롯 카드 리더
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 있군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 내장 카드 슬롯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘은 잡을지 의문
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 미친듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 눈이 이상해졌는지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 순간 netmask가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 넷웤으로 보여서 192~.255넣을뻔함;
<razGon_WEB> 와우!!! 오늘 많이 있으시네요!
<razGon_WEB> 반갑습니다.
<razGon_WEB> 물론 분신술 쓰시는 분들도 있으시지만요.  그래도 많은 인원인데요.
<samauhi> 다시 왔습니다 ^^
<samauhi> 이번에는 청담동 커피숍입니다 ㅋ
<samauhi> 회사 조기퇴근해버리고 비내리는 길을 보면서
<samauhi> 논문쓰고 있습니다.
<samauhi> 놀아버리고 싶은 하루네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엥?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 분신술을 혹시 절 말씀하시는건가요..?ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 왜 이넘 넷웤 세팅 save버튼이 비활성일까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보안, ip설정, ssid, bssid 장치
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 골랐는데;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : smauhi : 어떤 논문이신지 여쭤봐도 되나요...?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 막말로 빈칸이 없어요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그리고 보니 Seony님 접속해 계시네요.ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 듀얼모니터를 띄워놓고... 한화면에 우분투, 한화면에 윈도우를 가상머신으로 돌리니 기분이 묘하네요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 한 컴퓨터에 os가 두개가 동시에 뜨니...(물론 하나는 가상이지만)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웃기는 현상
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왜 wpa2연결을 못할까요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅡㅡa 저도 잘...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저로서도 첨보는 증세
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 놋북으로 모니터링 하면서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 할려고했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가상AP에 연결 못하는지라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : AP에 직접 물림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부트하자마자
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한국어 지원 필요파일 요구하는거땜에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인터넷 시험하니 저러네요 ^^;
<samauhi> AP에 맥인증 걸어놓으신건 아니죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : AP는 걸어놨고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가상AP는 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런거 지원 안 하는 잉텔
<samauhi> AP에 맥인증 걸었으면 노트북 맥어드레스 입력도 해줬고요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 인증 걸어둔 AP는 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 걸어둔넘이 안 되요(...)
<samauhi> ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 골치아픈
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 깔았으니까 이제 안 쓸넘 다 지워야겠음
<samauhi> WPA2 인증이 좀 까탈스런경우가 있죠
<samauhi> 인증 방식을 바꿔봐요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오피스라던가 덩치 무지막지한거 다 지워야죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 으음. 임베디드 상에서...'make' 명령어가 없으면 어떻게 크로스 컴파일을 해올려야 할까요.ㅡㅡa
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시러요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : make컴파일 ㄱ~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴에서 컴파일하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : gcc있으면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기서 하시는게 편해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : make아마 소스파일 1개던가로 기억함
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 전 wifi만..wpa2 걸어놨어요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : gcc로 쓱싹한걸로 기억
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘 왜 가상AP에 연결할려고했냐하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이왕하는겸해서 넷웤 성능이라던가 시험할려고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 중간 모니터링 할려는거였음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런 목적이니 굳이 없어도 무난하죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실재 필수인건 아니니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘 다 깔리면 리붓해서 복구솔루션 심어둔거랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도라 한번씩 부트해봐야죠 ^^:
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잘 되면 작업 재개
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 되면 nt로더랑 grub이랑 싸우게해야죠 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투 10은 괜찮았는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 8인가 9였을때 비스타이상이랑 멀티부트 구성하라니 가끔 문제 일으킨 경험이 있는지라 방심은 금물
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋ 싸우게 하는건 어떻게 하는거죠..?
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 서로 글로브 끼우고 맞짱(?) 뜨게 하면 되나요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 서로 우선권으로 다투게했죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헉; 내장슬롯도 된다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이 놋북 08년껀데 드라이브 삽질 0인건가;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10때....한숨나올만큼 귀찮게 함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터치 드라이브땜에 perl깔고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : perl파일 받아서 시작 설정에 넣고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보안설정까지 다 만져야했음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 내장 슬롯요? 포기함
<yemharc> 어우
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 말만으로도 귀찮네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 별걸 다 해달라네.......
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전 역시
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 매너리즘의 화신
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아까 애기할려다가 못햇는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (까먹음)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비번 치는거 귀찮아서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 맨날 세팅 다 할떄까진 언제나 비번은 1 (...)
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저와 같은 사람이 이곳에.ㅡ<>ㅡ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 저는 a로 합니다만?ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 마..마지막에 바꾸면 되잔아요; ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (까먹으면 망)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리붓해보니 이제 연결하네요
<samauhi> 전 asd
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 마지막에 바꾸고 까먹으면 망.
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아까 연결 못하던 ap설정 저장후 리붓하니 연결 끝
<samauhi> 대부분 그렇게 하시는군요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3...3글자씩이나
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아 이거 재미있네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 매너리즘의 신조에 벗어남
<samauhi> 손가락 딱 올라간 위치라
<samauhi> 잘눌려요 ㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 하나누르는 시간이랑 차이도 없고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1글자가 최강이죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ asd
<samauhi> 예전에 전산실 컴들은 모두다 암호가
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : qwe도 있습니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> q1w2e3
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈7부트 확인 완료
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷ 1q2w3e
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : grub목록 고쳐서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좀 지워야곘음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본값도 바꾸고요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아 배꼼빠지겠네.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 패키지 정리하면
<samauhi> 다 비슷비슷했네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대충 시작이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 업데이트 다 해주고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하드웨어 체크후에
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 혹시 베럭 돌리는거 아세요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잘 되면 넘어가는거죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 1b2b3b4b5b6b
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (하드웨어 다 잡혀있으니 할꺼 아마 없겠지만)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 코덱이라던가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런거 깔아야하네요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 1m2m3m4m5m6m이였나.ㅡㅡa
<samauhi> 설치가 가장 귀찮은거 많으면서 왠지모르게 다하고 나면 허전하니 할게 없어보이죠 ㅋ
<samauhi> 1a2a3a..
<samauhi> 이거아니였나요?
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 몰라요. 나 슷하.ㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 제가 아는 가장 최고의 암호는 passwd
<samauhi> 그대로 쓰는거
<samauhi> 예전 유닉스 시스템들 기본 암호였죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : passwdㅋㅋㅋ아 정말 웃음.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 한글로 '암호' dkagh 로 치는것도 있는데.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비상 cf복구중
<samauhi> 맞아요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 암호가 뭐야~~? 암호!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : root/root아닌가요 ㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 네 루트도 많았죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 요즘 기본값은 저게 대세던데
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아놔 빵터짐...ㅋㅋㅋroot
<samauhi> admin에 admin 윈도우의 경우
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 끄덕끄덕...에드민에 에드민,
<samauhi> 숫자만으로 할때는 12321
<samauhi> 영어만 할때는 asdf
<samauhi> 이런식이죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋ섞어쓸때는 1q2w3e
<samauhi> 네
<samauhi> 그거죠 ㅋ
<samauhi> 좀더 머리쓰는겨우
<samauhi> 1qazxsw2
<samauhi> 1qaz2wsx
<samauhi> 요것도 있죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아놔 머리아프네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 혹 지금 이 화면보면 찔끔하시는분 있을걸요
<samauhi> 처보세요
<samauhi> 쉬워요
<samauhi> 안잊어먹으면서 뭔가 있어보이죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 뭐..뭔가 변칙인데 간단해!ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 거기에 소대문자, 특수만 잘 섞어주면,
<samauhi> 그냥 1부터 쭈욱 내리는 거니까 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 젤 쉬운 방법은
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 1qS2Wd 뭐 이런식으로..ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 재법 괜찮을거 같은데요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 적당한 문자열 하나 정합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 암호화툴로 des돌립니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 메모해서 씁니다
<samauhi> ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 해킹배울때
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 같은 문자열인데도 누를때마다 바뀜 ㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 암호깨는법해서 거창한줄 알았더니
<samauhi> 문자열 대입
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 복잡한거요? 필요없음
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 긴게 짱.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저넘하면 자동으로 영문대소 + 숫자 +특문
<samauhi> 자주쓰는 단어나 키배치등등 따라서 다 대입해보면 암호 왠만한건 다나오죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 알아서 섞어줌 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단점
<samauhi> 암호 어렵게 하려면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 까먹으면 끝남
<samauhi> 대소문자에 특수문자
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 절대 복구못함(...)
<samauhi> 썩는거죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 적어놓은거 노출되도 끝남.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 체크섬방식이 아니라서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 매번 누를때마다 랜덤으로 바뀜
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한문자열에 대해서 한 100만가지 있을껄요?
<samauhi> 술마시고
<samauhi> 술기운에
<samauhi> 회사서버 root암호 바꾸고
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 암호바꾸고..?
<samauhi> 다음날 기억안나서
<samauhi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 회사 써버래.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 회사 써버.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 회사 써버...ㅠ.ㅠ
<samauhi> 밤셈하다가
<samauhi> 맥주한잔에 치킨뜯고
<samauhi> 신나서 떠들고 놀다가
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그러다 생각나나요?
<samauhi> 왜 그랬는지 기억도 안나는데
<samauhi> 바꿔버렸죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 mplayer등 개조해보신분?
<samauhi> 나중에 술마실때 생각나더군요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시 리눅스용 플레이어에 coreavc물리는거
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 술마시고 생각.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 성공하신분 계시나요?
<samauhi> 술이름으로 넣어놨거든요
<samauhi> 크롬바커
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아놔, 누가 이거 스크랩해서 올리면
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 재미있을듯..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여기 모니터링되요
<samauhi> 헉;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 로깅되서 구글에 뜹니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투 공식쳇이에요 여기; ㄷㄷ
<samauhi> 뭐 좋은 추억일뿐... 아무도 모르니 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 누가 이 방대한 쳇 다 본다고요(...)
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 구굴에도 떠요~?
<samauhi> ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 여기 있는분들 컴에 다 있어요
<samauhi> 뜨는걸로 알고 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보통 irc받으면 기본옵이 로깅이거든요(...)
<samauhi> 검색하면 나올걸요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제컴에도 제가 생각나서 지우지 않는한 쳇 내역 다 있음
<samauhi> 그때 비번 바꾸고 기억안날때
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컥; 코덱 3개 까는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 의존성 쩌는
<samauhi> 제가 안바꾼척하고 넘어갔었는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 패키지 한 40개 깐듯
<samauhi> 나중에 술마실때 생각날때 까지 3일간
<samauhi> 제대로 일을 못봤죠
<samauhi> 관리자가 ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잉?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘 dxva가속도 못하나;
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그러셨군요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 참, 지금 논문 어떤거 쓰시는지 여줘봐도 되나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1080P돌리니 밀리는 느낌이;
<samauhi> 지금 개발하는 app에 대해서 쓰고 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본으로 깔아주는 플레이어 안습인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 적당한넘 추천받습니다
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 컴공쪽 논문은 어떻게 써지는지가 궁금해서요. 저는...문꽈거든요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : flac도 안 나오고 하아;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인터페이스 많이 바뀌었네요
<samauhi> 그냥 쓰는거죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samauhi> 기술적인 부분이 많이 들어가서
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : UNITY가 쫌.....
<samauhi> 그다지 어렵지 않아요
<samauhi> 대충 씁니다 저도 잘쓰는 편이 아니라서
<samauhi> 졸업논문도 대충
<samauhi> 썼는걸요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 어떻게 접근해 들어가는지 설명이 혹시 가능하신가요..?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 얼래래 후지쯔 전자식은 몰라도 감압은 와컴이랑 관련없는데와컴으로 되네요
<samauhi> 지금 제가 쓰는건 보안관련app 의 작동원리랑
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그러니까..문과에서는, 어떠한 한 주제가 있으면 이에 관해 '인용'을 통해서 뒷받침해 풀어나가는 식인데,
<samauhi> 그런 프로그램의 필요성에대해서
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아.. 그런거군요. 작동 원리,
<samauhi> 대충 끄적이고 있어요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 보안쪽 관련이세요..?
<samauhi> 원체 글을 못써서
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<samauhi> 네 지금은요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잉? 보정할려니 와컴 없다고 해버리네
<samauhi> 3D엔진 개발하다가
<samauhi> 최근에 옮겼어요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그러셨군요.
<samauhi> 모르는게 많아서 힘드네요
<samauhi> 개발자 나이 30대 중반이면
<samauhi> 이제 슬슬
<samauhi> 정리되는 시점인디
<samauhi> 이제사 옮겨서
<samauhi> 힘들어요
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 아, 그런가요...?
<samauhi> ㅜㅜ
<samauhi> 개발자로만 있기보다는
<samauhi> 관리자단계로 올라가는 거죠
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 관리자.
<samauhi> 프로젝트 관리
<samauhi> 총괄관리
<samauhi> 책임자 자리로 올라가는데
<samauhi> 솔직히 싫어서요
<samauhi> 전 개발하는 일이 좋아서
<samauhi> 이쪽 전공한건데
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 천성이 개발자이신가봐요.
<samauhi> 점점 개발하는건 줄어들고
<samauhi> 술마시고 접대받고 이러다보니
<samauhi> 우울해요
<samauhi> 사람들한테 싫은소리 하는것도 싫고
<samauhi> 그렇네요
<samauhi> ^^;
<sungyo> 제가 IT쪽을 잘 몰라서 그러는데,
<samauhi> 저도 잘 몰라요 ㅎ ㅎ ㅎ
<sungyo> 서버관리자쪽은 대우나 업무 분위기가 어떤가요?
<samauhi> 제가 하는것만 알지 ㅋ
<samauhi> 서버관리쪽은 대우는 그냥 그렇고 그중에 DB쪽은 좀 좋은편이예요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니다 일단 패키지 지우기전에 root부터 따야겠음
<samauhi> 대기업들에 잘들어가죠
<sungyo> db쪽이요..?
<samauhi> 전 주로 연구소쪽에서
<samauhi> 개발만 하다보니
<samauhi> DB관리가 은근 힘있었죠
<samauhi> 지금은 어쩐지 모르지만
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<samauhi> 원래 특정 부분 몇몇 빼고는 개발자가 힘들죠
<samauhi> 일에 비해서 대우가 형편없죠
<sungyo> 특히나 한국에선 개발자 대우가...예.
<sungyo> 대기업들 생각도...너 아니여도 다른사람이하면 된다..뭐 이런식으로 생각하니까,
<samauhi> 그런것도 있구요
<samauhi> 일 관련해서 전공자는 무지 많은데
<samauhi> 정작 쓸 실력자는 적어요
<sungyo> 개발자쪽이요...?
<sungyo> 그런것도 있군요.
<samauhi> 그런데도 사람수가 우선 많으니 대처할 수 있다는 생각을 하죠
<samauhi> 하지만정작 뽑아오면
<samauhi> 교육하다 끝나요
<samauhi> 실무교육
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 교육하다,
<samauhi> 엉망인 경우가 많죠
<samauhi> 제가 지금 개발경력이 20년이 넘었어요
<sungyo> 예.
<samauhi> 일선서 뛴건 그러니까 취직하고 일한건 10년이 넘었고
<samauhi> 근데 그동안 같이 일하면서 정말 잘한다 싶은사람 셀정도예요
<sungyo> 예.
<samauhi> 물론 그정도 실력이 필요한 경우도 적지만
<samauhi> 아무튼 그래요
<sungyo> 잘하시는 분들은..뭐가 다른거죠..?
<samauhi> 그런것도 있네요
<samauhi> 개발 환경이 점점 좋아지면서
<samauhi> 시스템적으로도 많이 발전했고 개발툴도 점점더 편해지면서
<samauhi> 정작 사람 기술은 줄어드는 거 같은거
<samauhi> 예전에는 일일이 메모리 다 신경쓰면서
<samauhi> 개발했지만
<samauhi> 지금은 시스템들이 왠만큼 되니까
<samauhi> 무시하고 개발하게 된다던가
<samauhi> 그런식으로
<samauhi> 변해가죠
<samauhi> 그러니까 개발자 라고 내세우면서 일하는 사람은 많은데
<sungyo> 개발자에게는, 편해지는게 전부는 아닌거군요.
<samauhi> 쓸만한 사람은 적어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 그래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 이쪽 전공이고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본적인건 다 하지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실력은 없음
<samauhi> 우리나라 교육 환경도 문제죠... 거의 주입식으로 가르치니
<samauhi> 할줄은 아는데
<samauhi> 뭐를 해야할지를 모르죠
<samauhi> 창조할줄 몰라요
<sungyo> 사실은, 리눅스 관리자를 하고 싶어서
<samauhi> 제가 처음에 프로그래밍에 재미 붙인 이유가
<sungyo> (전공이 아니지만) 학원을 다녀서 공부해서 관리사 취득을 해볼까 생각을 해봤거든요.
<samauhi> 무에서 유를 창조한다는 점이거든요
<samauhi> 정말 아무것도 없는곳에서 내 아이디어, 생각으로
<samauhi> 뭔가 만들어내는 매력
<sungyo> 예. 생각대로 만들어내는 능력.
<samauhi> 해보세요
<samauhi> 개발자라고 꼭 전산 전공만 있는거 아니예요
<samauhi> 예를 들어서
<samauhi> 전 처음에 GIS연구소 다녔었는데 그때 보면 컴 전공보다도 지리쪽 공부하신분이 나중에 프로그래밍 배워서 하는게 더 효율적인적도 있었어요
<samauhi> 해당 분야쪽 개발을 하려면 관련 지식이 있는 사람이 없는 사람보다 나으니까요
<sungyo> 접근방식의 차이겠군요.
<samauhi> 프로그래밍은 일종의 언어자나요
<samauhi> 말그대로
<samauhi> 언어
<sungyo> 예.
<samauhi> 그본이되는거죠
<samauhi> 기본
<samauhi> 기본이 되는거죠
<samauhi> 언어를 알아야 말을하고 뭔가 전달을 하죠.
<samauhi> 말이야 누구든 배우자나요
<sungyo> 예.
<samauhi> 그걸로 무엇을 말하는가가 중요하죠
<samauhi> 훌륭한 시를 지을수도 있고
<samauhi> 소설을 쓸수도 있고
<samauhi> 그게 그사람 능력인거죠
<samauhi> 프로그래밍은 기본적인거고 개발이란건 그런거 같아요
<samauhi> 어떻게 무엇을 말하는가 의 차이
<samauhi> 그게 개발 능력 차이죠
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<samauhi> 짧은 지식과 말솜씨로 너무 떠든거 같아요.좀 창피하네요 ^^;
<yemharc> 개발자 별거 없어요
<yemharc> 자기 개발환경 구축도 할줄 모르는 개발자 수두룩 합니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=slinet&logNo=90142208016
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이거면 root획득 되나요?
<sungyo> 개발환경이란건 뭘 말씀하시는거죠...?
<yemharc> darkness 저건 루트로 로그인 활성화 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<samauhi> 루트 활성화해서
<samauhi> 암호 설정해놓으면
<yemharc> sungyo: 예를들어서 안드로이드 개발자인데 이클립스+ADT 연동 할 줄 모르는 사람도 많아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저만 쓸꺼고 보조니 root가 낫죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮음
<samauhi> 오히려 보안상 뚫리기 더 쉽다는 걸 어디서 봤었는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 중요한 용도 아니니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 당연하죠;
<samauhi> 그냥 sudo명령어 쓰세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : root는 잠그는게 젤이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이 컴 걍 휴대편해서 쓰는거뿐이고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작업은 이넘에서 다 해요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기컷하는거라곤 서핑 + pmp (...)
<yemharc> 그리고 크래커가 침투해서 폭력성을 알아보기 위해 동영상을 지웁니다 (?!)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sudo쓰는것도 방법인가...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지만 귀찮음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문제없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카드에 들어있고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쓰기 방지걸려있는데 지울수 있으면 해커가 아니라 신이죠
<samauhi> root권한 가지면
<samauhi> 방지 걸어놨어도
<samauhi> 지우는건 쉽죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하드웨어 쓰기방지텝인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지우면 신이죠
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 아, 하드웨어 (...)
<samauhi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 엉?....... 무슨 카드길래 쓰기방지 탭인가요
<samauhi> 초대형 FDD ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<sungyo> yembharc : 자기개발환경이란건 어떤걸 말씀하시는거죠...?
<samauhi> 프로그래밍 하려면 기본적으로 설치해야할
<samauhi> 프로그램이나
<samauhi> 연동시킬 라이브러리등도
<samauhi> 못잡아놓는 사람들이 종종 있죠
<yemharc> sungyo: 그러니까.... 단순히 윈도우 프로그래머면 VS 하나면 되는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sd요 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 젤 싸고 그럭저럭 고속
<yemharc> 안드로이드나 뭐 이런거 개발자들은 라이브러리도 그렇고 필요한게 많거든요
<yemharc> 근데 그걸 준비할 줄 모르는 사람도 많다는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자 업데이트 다 달려라~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<samauhi> 단순 윈도우 개발자도 하드웨어 컨트롤하려면 다른거 필요한데 그걸 모르는 경우도 있쬬
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그거 구글에 가보면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 있잔아요 (..)
<yemharc> 요컨대 자동차 정비공인데 엔진수리에 대체 무슨 공구가 필요한지 모른다고 해야하나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하드웨어쪽은 후...
<yemharc> darkness 개발자를 너무 무시하고 계세요 (웃음)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 말 안 할게요
<yemharc> 상상 이하인 사람도 꽤나 많아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시트랑 씨름하는건 더이상 하고싶지않음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 그건 잘 알아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카페에 보면
<samauhi> 이제 그만 가야겠네요 ^^ 오늘도 즐거웠습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원클릭 뚝딱하면 롬이 생기는줄 아는 인간
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 널려빠졌음
<samauhi> 다들 즐거운 주말 보내시고 해피한 일 가득한 나날 되세요 ^^
<samauhi> 다음에 뵈요 ~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 프로그래밍 그자리서 쓱쓱하면 뚝딱인줄 아는넘들 정말 (한숨)
<yemharc> 들어가세요 :)
<sungyo> 오늘 말씀감사합니다...^^
<samauhi> ^^
<samauhi> 안녕히 계세요~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대충 오피스등 지웠으니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 업데이트 떄려야죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 180메가밖에 없다는거보니 역시 12는 최신 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음....최신 디자인 바뀐거
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좋은거같기도 하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나쁜거 같기도 한 미묘
<sungyo> 방금 글하나를 읽었는데,
<sungyo> 아이피타임 NAS 한대가 3월경에 해킹을 당했는데.....
<sungyo> 문제는 접근할때 로그인한 개정이, '사전'에 등록된 암호로 되어져 있었던걸로 보인다고 하네요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 소니의 P15보다 조금 크지만 사양은 비교할 수 없지요. 그리고 가격도 P15 수준(이 아니군요. SSD 버전이 330만원, HDD 버전이 240만원이라니-_-;;; 누가 사냐-_-;;)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 떠돌이님 블로그 가니 있는글
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : <-근데 그걸 산 호객님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : hhd모델 사서 ssd 이베이에서 공수해와서 단
<sungyo> 나스 제품이 출시될 당시부터 심겨져있는 아이디와 패스워드..
<yemharc> 모르는 사람은 무조건 당하겠네요
<yemharc> NAS는 개념이 가전제품이니.......
<sungyo> http://prejin.tistory.com/40
<sungyo> 요것입니다.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후 유니티 지울까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮은데
<sungyo> 조건...해킹을 못하고 접근한걸로만 나와있는데,
<sungyo> 제가 방금 읽은건 해킹된...컥, 잠심나요.
<sungyo> http://prejin.tistory.com/40   \
<sungyo> 예.요것입니다.
<sungyo> 방금 카페에서 본건, mysql계정으로 정상적으로 로그인된 상태였고,
<sungyo> 자료 싹 다운받아갔다네요.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아, 다운받은건..확인된건 아닌가보네요.ㅡㅡa
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : [KTIS] 한국데이터통신 #1 에 대한 침입탐지 대응 보고(2012-07-06-17:04:58)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 뭐지
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이게 왜 붙었지;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 히궁...공부할게 많네요.
<sungyo> 네. 안녕하세요. 움드드움드님.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ(어감이 좋아요.ㅋㅋ)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 감사합니다
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 원래는 이거에요
<yemharc> dkssudgktpdy
<yemharc> 안녕하세요;;
<sungyo> 움드드움드가 더 친근해요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 뭔가 움틀거리는게.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : (....)
<sungyo> 이젠 외부에서 ftp 접속은 자제해야 겠나봐요.
<yemharc> sftp를 쓰세요
<sungyo> 그럴려면 서버를 바꿔야 할테고,
<sungyo> 으음.
<yemharc> 요샌 ssh 열면 자동으로 같이 열릴텐데요
<sungyo> 중고 굴러다니는 컴중에 한대로 써버를 옮겨야 겠네요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 얼래 그러고보니 12.04에서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시넵틱 어디갔데요?;;
<sungyo> 아, 시넵틲.
<yemharc> sudo synaptic
<yemharc> (........도망가자)
<sungyo> 시네팁...ㅡㅡa 설치히애ㅑ 하던가,
<yemharc> 아뇨 설치 되어 있을걸요
<sungyo> 혹시 안되시면... apt-get install synaptic
<sungyo> 설친 되어져 있던거 같기도 하고...
<yemharc> 그 대쉬보드서 synaptic 쳐보세요
<yemharc> 있으면 나올거에요
<sungyo> 다 우분트소프트웨어로 통합한다 했는데, 전 시넵틱이 편하더라구요.
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 요즘 L3스위치 많이 쓰는거 추천좀요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 미션크리티컬은 아니고 그냥 워크그룹으로요
<sungyo> 그나저나....리눅스 쓴지가 이제
<sungyo> 처음 접하고 7개월밖에 안됬는데
<sungyo> ㅡㅡa 어느덧 저도 리눅스 유저가 되어져 있네요.
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 오.... 리눅스 유저 간지 돋네여
<sungyo> (라고 이야기하기엔 비기너입니다만....!ㅋㅋ)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하핫; 설마했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 깔려있네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10->12갔더니 시넵틱도 없고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자동 드라이브 터치보정도 안 되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 유니티도 맘에 안 들고
<sungyo> 터치보정..전 노트북을 우분투로 돌려본적 없어서...(( _ _)
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇게 12.04에서 헤메시는 분들이 많더라구요.
<sungyo> 저도 나중에 민트+ 시나몬으로 갈아탈까 고민중이랍니다.
<sungyo> 혹시 해킨에 관심있는 분은 없으신가요...?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 터치 이전에 하단 버튼부터 살릴려는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엥; 커널 모듈 컴파일 에러;
<sungyo> 오늘ㄹ은 이만 들어갈렵니다.
<sungyo> 진탕 놀고 가네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 근데 왜 제 이름이,
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 프릿지봇에서는 s와 u 사이에 -가 들어갈까요.ㅡㅡa
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 브릿지봇
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 뭐지..프릿지 봇은...ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 넘치네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 htop깔아서 켜보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 램 430?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 373/1967
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 호오. 괜찮으시네요.
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 그럼 전 이만 들어가보겠습니다.^^
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금보니 소리도 안 나는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다시 깔까나;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : realtek업데이트 시도하다가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브 모듈 올라갔는데 작동 안 하는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제거할려니....잘 안 되는군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하아
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 골치아픈
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3.4.x대라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴파일 되질 않은 드라이브들
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 10갈래요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아직 12 가질 못하겠네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 10.04설치시도중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘은 어찌 될듯하니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 3.4.x커널용으로 컴파일할려니 이리 힘들줄이야;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대충 넘어갈려니 휴대할떄 써야하는 인터페이스인
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터치랑 타블렛 버튼조차 컴파일 안 되니 할말 다함
<muci> 안녕하세요~ 뭐 물어볼게 있는데요 !!
<muci> ubuntu,에 대한건 아니지만 ㅠ_ㅠ ...어디다 물어봐야할지 몰라서 물어볼게요 ㅠ_ㅠ 우리나라말고 다른나라서버에서 뭘 다운받거나 하면
<muci> 속도가 너무 느린데...우리나라 인터넷 회사에서 속도를 제한을 두는건가요 ??
<Seony> 아뇨. 그건 그 나라에서 한국으로 오는 회선의 속도가 안나와서 그런 거에요.
<muci> 그럼 어떤 ISP 가 제일 괜찮은거에요 ?
<Seony> 글쎄요. 그건 다른 나라의 그 서버가 어느 ISP랑 연결했을 때 가장 빠른지는 모르는거죠.
<Seony> 엄밀히 말하면 모른다고 할 수는 없겠지만, 그걸 일일히 다 알면서 쓸 수는 없구요...
<Seony> 속도가 느린 곳도 있는가하면 빠른 곳도 있으니, 감수하면서 써야겠죠...
<muci> 제가 슬로베니아에서 1년동안 있었는데 거기서는 제가 다른나라에서 다운을받거나 할때 속도가 정말 잘 나왔는데 ㅠ_ㅠ.
<muci> 슬로베니아에서 미국에 있는 사이트에서 뭘 다운받거나 하면 속도가 정말 잘나왔는데 한국에 오니까..속도가 정말 너무 안나와서 ㅋ 궁금했어요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 리눅스를 쓰신다면 traceroute 명령을 통해서 대략 추측은 해볼 수 있겠네요.
<muci> 아항 ^^ 답변감사 드립니다 ! 한국에서 리눅스 쓰기가 너무 불편하네요 ㅠ_ㅠ 은행거래나...사이트에서 동영상볼때 안되는것도 많고...
<Seony> 네. 외국에서 살다오셨으면 아마 리눅스만으로는 전부 해결이 안되실 거에요...
<muci> 뉑 ㅠ_ㅠ 그게 너무 아쉬워요! 왜  우리나라는 ..윈도우 체제로가는거지요 ?
<muci> 유럽에서는 리눅스로 다 해결을 볼수있엇는데...! 마이크로소프트사..돈 무지하게 많이 벌겠네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쎄요. MS가 로비를 잘했겠죠?
<muci> 그렇군요 ㅋㅋㅋ! 역시 !
<muci> 한국이 밥이네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<muci> 한국분들도 리눅스를 많이 쓰시나요 ?
<Seony> 쓰시기는 많이 쓰시는데, 윈도우랑 같이 병행해서 쓰실 거에요.
<muci> 제 친구들은...윈도우깔려있는게 컴퓨터라고 ㅋㅋㅋ 인터넷은 인터넷익스플로워만 인터넷 되는지 알고 그러던데..
<Seony> 우분투가 워낙 잘나오니까, 인기가 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<muci> 뉑 편리한거같아요 ㅋ  근데  어떤 사이트에서 인터넷 동영상보거나 하면 ..인터넷익스플로워에서만 된다고 하고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<muci> 그럴땐...막 승질이 나더라구요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 슬슬 바뀌고 있는 추세니까 좀 더 기다려봐야죠
<muci> 그렇군요
<muci> 유럽에 있는 은행들은 firefox에서도  거래를 할수있어서 좋던데 ㅠ_ㅠ 많이 기다려야 겠군요 ㅋ
<Seony> 전 이만 자러가겠습니다.
<Seony> 2시까지는 좀 버텨볼려고 했는데 나이 먹어서 그런지 안되겠네요
<muci> 넹 ~
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  움트트움트
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  #webstandards
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  일본 잘 다녀오셨나요
<autowiz_> 아이고 한 3일만에 집에들어왔네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10.04갈길 머네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하드웨어 거의 된듯한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 장벽중 하나인 그래픽이 절 기다리네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다음 장벽은 타블렛 버튼
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터치는 잡음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저넘의 버튼 드라이브 3.4.x라 안 되는줄 알았는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2.6.43인가로 와도 똑같은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : muci님//일단 repo는 많을수록 좋아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래야 없는 패키지를 상호 처리해줌
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본으로 다음->카이스트->메인순으로 우선 주면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 속도가 이 순서대로임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : usb사카 잡았고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 12.04에선 이상하게 10.04에서 자동으로 잡던 내장 사운드 잘 안 되더군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 파폭도 13으로 바꿈
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 영상 돌릴려니 mplayer업데이트 운운하는sm
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 휴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겨우 coreAVC 돌ㄹ미
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ 드디어 1080P H.264 벗꽃 날리는 멋진 장면도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아주 부드럽게 잘 돌아가네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : lucid기준으로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : wine 설치 -> coreAVC설치&설정
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저장소에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ripps818/coreavc/ubuntu lucid main
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ripps818/coreavc/ubuntu lucid main
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다른 버전 쓰시면 lucid부분 바꾸어주세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com EEB23232
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sudo apt-get install mplayer dshowserver
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 개조된 mplayer여기 있네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : sudo cp "$HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/CoreAVC Pro/CoreAVCDecoder.ax" /usr/share/dshowserver/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : dshowserver -c CoreAVCDecoder.ax로 시험후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 에러없으면 -vc coreserve,
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 옵션에 추가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 으앙;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안습
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : glxgears 하니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 5초당 304프레임이래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버박에서 돌려볼게요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : t /proc/cpuinfo | grep bogomips
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실수
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep bogomips
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하니 스팩상 코어당 2792.68뜨네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음....버박이라 그런지 스팩 낮네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 301
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 5587.57mips밖에 안 나오네요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 방금 뜬 따근한 속보!!! 토트넘의 모드리치, 레알 마드리드와 이적 협상 동의!!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시 인텔 드라이브 컴파일 해보신분?
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 토트넘 망했어요!!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 지금보니 xorg-server없다네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : dev겠죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설마 기존에 깔린 core가 구버전이라서...는 아니겠죠; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 make하니 뭔가 파일 누락 에러가 줄줄
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : grub리스트 고침
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구커널 리스트에서 주석처리하고 쓸떄없는 파티션 제거
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부트하니 3200메가네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오타
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 320
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 질문
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우분투에서 확장자 연결 수동 편집 불가능한가요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이상한 넘이 우클릭해서 기억하게 체크 아무리 해줘도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 연결이 안 바뀌어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 바보같은 토템에 연겨하고싶지않아요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지울려니 다른거랑 엉켜있어서 못 지우고;
<bridgebot> reserve : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무리 프로그램 연결 메뉴 써서 몇번을 해봐도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무시당하고 그냥 토템
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우 전 왜 xbmc못 쓸꺼같을까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자꾸 멈추는;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴이 다운되는건 아닌데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : xbmc가 멈추고 마우스커서조차 멈추는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 까먹지말고 trim켜줘야겠음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 앙대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : trim 2.6.33필요한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현제 2.6.32.44
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 41
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2.6.35가봐야겠음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실패하면 모아둔 문서보고 다시해야죠 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2.6.35-32-68이라 뜨네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리붓중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 35부트~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 되어라~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 부트 확인후 grub재편집
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하핫; 30기가 할당했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 보니 이제 6기가 사용중
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 충격!! 정말일까!! 박지성(31, 맨체스터 유나이티드. 이하 맨유)의 이적이 현실화되는 분위기!!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쿨럭; 쉽네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : fstab가서 마운트옵션앞에 discard,라고 붙이면 활성화라나
<freedomk> 안녕하세용~~ 혹시 오라클 설치 했으면 토라는 별도 설정이 필요한가요ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 삼성제인데 trim안 되는 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 골치아픈
<freedomk> 오라클 설치 완료 하고 https://localhost:1158/em/ 여기 아이디 비번 뭐에요..?ㅠㅠ 입력한 기억이 없는데.ㅠ 아시는분 계시면 글 한개 남겨주세용
<freedomk> 좋은 주말 되시와용
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음냐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 피진으로 접속함
<bridgebot> sfgdsfg : 시험중
<bridgebot> sfgdsfg : 근데 왜 나비로 하니 한영키가 안 될까요
<bridgebot> sfgdsfg : 맞추어도
<bridgebot> sfgdsfg : 거기에 닉 제대로 넣으니 또 베드네임이래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 관리권한 있으신분 있으시면 제닉이랑 아디 dateno1
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시 거부하게 되어있는지 봐주세요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴등에 따라 지맘대로임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시험중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런이런
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 피진 irc좀 부실한데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 따로 깔기 귀찮은;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거의 다 한듯
<autowiz_> 냠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 냐하핫;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 패키지 목록에서 jre찾아서 까니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1.6.0깔리길래
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 홈 가서 1.7.0으로 바꾼후에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 간단히 /etc/alternative의 심벌릭만 바꾸어줬더니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 프롬포트에선 java -version으론 1.7.0
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자바 공식홈의 검증기능으론 1.6.0이라 뜨네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어쩐지 터치가 좀 이상하게 좌표 읽더라니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 생각해보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터치도 ㅋ널 모듈 쓰는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설치후 커널 2번이나 판올림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잘되면 그게 더 기괴할듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보정 시도하니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : perl이 괴 메세지를 출력하더군요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 깔았다고 생각했는데....유튜브 가보니 가속 안 먹는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 현제드라이브론 우클릭이 안 되고 에휴휴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터치모듈도 바꾸어봐야할지도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우클릭 문제도 있지만 덤으로 회전했을때 터치 보정은 커녕
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작동 불능
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리듬박스 쩝;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : windows media audio decoder던가 찾아서 헤매는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : mplayer등으로 재생은 되지만....음;
<Seony> 점심식사 한시간 전... 아 배고프다..
<WEB-razGon> 안녕하세요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 까먹었다;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 갑자기 최대절전 안 되서 보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스왑X
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ee;
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴피즈의 xv다루는것도 윈도의 yv다루는거랑 마찬가지로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 꽤 제약이 있나보네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 재생중 항상위라던가 몇몇 sm플레이어 기능이 되었다가 말았다가하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가득 채우기 눌러두니 영상 사이즈 조절 눌러서 크기 바뀌어야하는데 가볍게 씹힘
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 해가는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : todo 터치 드라이브 교체해서 우클릭 구현
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 타블렛 버튼 복구
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이외에 최적화 트윅도 좀 해야겠음
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ ext4로 하니 아크로니스가 타입 못 인식해서 3라고 주장하면서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 디스크 검사부터 하라고 우기네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가볍게 무시를 하고 sector by sector해줌
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2012써야하나; 쩝
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-07
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 tar로 묶어서 던질까요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 5기가도 안 되는거 백업이 10기가 넘는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 으아
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다들 이야기할땐
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 조용히 있다가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 올라가는 당일날 이러면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 날더러 우쩨움직이란거냐
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 백업옵션 cvjfp정도 주면 되겠죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 예외경로로 /proc, /sys, /media, /mnt, 백업파일 자신.... 추가해서 주면 되겠죠ㅛ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잉?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : tar로 전체 압축해서 ㅇ예외만 좀 먹였더니 /selinux압축 실패 (root인데도)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 용량 좀 나가도 걍 아크로니스로 쓸래요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (슬프게 ㄷ이터 5기가로 10기가짤 파일 나왔지만)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2개중 하나인 베젤 버튼 살림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문득 든 생각
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웹켐 살렸던가;
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<laen0k> 네 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 날씨가 비가 안와서 좋긴한데;; 너무 덥군요 ㅡ.ㅡ;'
<laen0k> 저는 지하에 살아서 그나마 좀 선선하네요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 비오는 날은 습해서 우짬..ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<imsu> 곰팡이 끼고 작살나던데 ㅋㅋ
<laen0k> 비오는 날은 거실은 창문 열어두고 방은 닫아놓아요
<laen0k> 거실은 창문하고 베란다 문이 마주보고 있어가지고
<laen0k> 나은편이예요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://spareinfo.blogspot.kr/2009/07/linux-on-fujitsu-u810-x-graphics.html
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이걸 해볼려고하니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대체 xorg.conf가 어딧는겁니까 ㅇㅅㅇ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 루트 즉 /에 검색 걸어도 안 뜨는데;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : etc/X11/xorg.conf 아니었나요?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라고 생각했는데 구글링하니 10.04부터 Files ending in *.conf in the /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 중요한점은 가보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 고칠려는 파일 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하아...
<imsu> laen0k: 큭;; 전 예전에 창문이 하나밖에 없는데서 살아서 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 비오면 멘붕이었습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<laen0k> http://samuelmartin.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/enabling-resolutions-in-ubuntu-12-04-lubuntu-12-04/
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우 안 먹히는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : xorg.conf고쳐서
<laen0k> 10-monitor.conf 만들어봐도
<laen0k> 안먹히나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가상 스크린 해상도 강제 지정해서 해볼려니 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : xorg.conf생성시켰더니
<laen0k> imsu//그럴땐 정말 제습기 하나정도는 꼭 있으면 싶겠네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 깆ㄴ에 있던/usr/lib/X11의 폴더가 사라짐
<laen0k> ;;;;;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : http://blueskywithyou.tistory.com/26
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대춫ㅇ 이런식으로 생성해줌
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 진짜 사라진듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 루트에 X11이라 검색 걸었는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 뜨는군요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<laen0k> /etc/X11 폴더가 사라졌다고요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 아니고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기존에 /usr/lib/X11org.conf던가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설정 나누어서 저장되어있던 폴더가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사라짐 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참고로 xorg.conf쪽은
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : screen section가서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Identifier가 screeen0인걸 확인후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 여러개 있는 subsection Display중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 젤 위의 Depth 1된넘에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하단에 Virtual 1280 768
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한줄 추가해줌
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution 보니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 젤 밑에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Section "Screen"
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Identifier      "Default Screen"
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Monitor         "Configured Monitor"
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Device          "Configured Video Device"
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ->        SubSection "Display"
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ->                Virtual 3600 1200
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ->        EndSubSection
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : EndSection
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 란 식으로 되어있길래 참조했음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 응?;; 서...설마
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아닌데;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 색상별로 다 필요한가해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 색농도별로 다 값 복사 ->붙이기했지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 통하네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해당 문제가 로그에 없는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대신 x4500을 i965드라이브로 처리중인 경악할 내용 발견
<imsu> laen0k: 지하는 벗어났으나 너무 덥네용 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 정말 304f/5sec은 넘 한
<laen0k> 흠 다크님 우분투 버전 몇이세요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 10.04요
<laen0k> 아...10.04이시구나;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : x4500인데 우분투 드라이브로 x처리능이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 304프레임/5초라는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 경악할 성능이라 수정시ㅣ도중
<laen0k> 그런건 어떻게 확인해요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : glxgears
<laen0k> imsu//예전에 빌라 꼭대기층 산적있었어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터미널에 쳐보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하핫; 305~7/5
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버박보다 느리냐!;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시나해서 /var/log의 Xorg.0.log봐도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 에러도 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 정상작동능이 이거냐; -_-;
<laen0k> 정상작동인거 아님-.-?
<laen0k> 그래픽카드가 아까 링크 거셨던
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 성능 얼마 나오세요?
<laen0k> fujitsu U810이란거하고 같은건가요? ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아뇨
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다른 하드웨어인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 같은 제조사다보니 드라이브 좀 받으러 갔죠
<laen0k> 저는.... 이번년도에 뽑은거라....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상판의 베젤 버튼이랑 터치 드라이브땜에 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터치 일단 되긴하는데
<laen0k> 7000/5요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 롱클릭=우클릭이 안 되서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다른거 써야할지도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그전에 웹켐부터 살아있나봐야겠음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : skype라도 깔아볼까나 ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니 그거보단 플레쉬로 해봐야하나
<laen0k> 아 이번년도가 아니라 작년 후반에 뽑은거네요 ㅋ 어떤거길래 새로 설치하신건가바요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 켐 드라이브인 uvcvideo로드는 되어있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시험해볼 수단이 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 정리하면서 Empathy까지 지워버려서 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<laen0k> 저는 캠 같은건 사용해본적이 없어서 ㅋ 패키지 중에 캠돌리는거 하나 있지 않을까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음? 없어요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그게 문제
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저넘으로 해볼려니 저넘도 안 되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 까는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설명에 웹켐->사진
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이라고 한문장으로 되어있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : Kamoso라고 잡히네요
<laen0k> cheese 란 것도 있네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와왓; 웃기는 현상
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 독에서 그래픽 카타고리 체크해도 목록에 안 뜸
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 목록에는 존재하는걸로 되어있는데 카타고리에 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 수동으로 찾아감 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 작동 시험 끝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아주 잘 되네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안 되면 http://bitbucket.org/ahixon/r5u87x/src/가서 받을작정이었음 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<laen0k> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가면 소스 있어요 ^^;
<laen0k> 아 다크님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅇㅅㅇ?
<laen0k> 아까 프레임요
<laen0k> 304 프레임이라고 했자나요 5초당
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 버박이 500대였는데;
<laen0k> 이게 표시형식이 xxx frames in 5.0 sec = xxx.xxx fps 인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참고로 60 안 되면 컴피즈랑 싸우세요 ^^;
<laen0k> 앞에 xxx 말한건가요 아님 뒤에 xxx.xxx 말한건가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 젤 앞의꺼죠;
<laen0k> 아....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 트윅 거니 gma500같ㅇㄴ 저질이 5000뜬다라니 경악
<laen0k> 아 그럼 제가 잘못말했던거네요-.-
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브 컴파일 해볼래요
<laen0k> 윈도매니저 뭐 쓰시는데요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 cheese안 뜨는데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기본대로 써요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : gdm이죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어제 12 갔다가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 영 안 편한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터치인데도-_-;
<laen0k> gdm은 로그인매니저고요...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아아 실수
<laen0k> cheese 패키지 목록에 없나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쩝 그놈도 무겁다란 느낌이 조금 보이는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : lxde는 싫은데 ㅋㅋ
<laen0k> 엥... 10.04LTS에 있다고 나오는뎅....
<laen0k> 저는 openbox 써요 ㅋ 손이 좀 가긴한데 한번 셋팅해놓고 나면 별반 다를게 없네요
<laen0k> 10.04가 lucid군요
<laen0k> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/cheese.1.html
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하핫;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시넵틱 가니 있는;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (먼산)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왜 센터엔 안 보였을까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 마크 보니 공식서버인데
<laen0k> ㅋㅋㅋ 요거 lucid는 데탑 지원기간이 내년 4월까지네요
<laen0k> 뭐 저는 apt-get 애용자라... ㅋㅋㅋ
<laen0k> 서버는 15년까지 지원인데-.-
<laen0k> 데탑만 흥 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 필요없어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 언제부터 지원 안 해준다고 못 썼나요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<laen0k> 오잉 이거 시라소니의 그 lynx 군요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인텔 드라이브나 판올림 해볼래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이번엔 성공하길 기도해야죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 12랑 10이면 연도 꽤 차이나는데 첨부된 인텔드라이브 버전은 같은 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : lspci해보니 똑같은; ㄷㄷ
<laen0k> ;;;;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 성능도 똑같음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좌절적인 300프레임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 장난치는것도 아니고 손바닥보다 쬐끄만한 창에
<laen0k> 비디오 드라이버를 판올림
<laen0k> 해야하지 않을까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겨우 톱니 몇개 회전하는거 표현하는데 300프레임이라니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 발적화도 정도가 있지;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도에서 d3d로 돌리면 0하나 더 붙을껄요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컥;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : devscripts깔아라고 시키니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 패키지 목록이 터미널창 1/4
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 메일 설정 묻는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설정 안 함 하면 되겠죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대체 어느넘이 묻는지도 몰라서 걍 안 함 한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 길고 긴 의존성 목록;
<laen0k> 꼭 필요한거 아니면 의존성 많은건 왠만하면 패스합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 우울하게도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : dpkg 개발툴이랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : xorg개발도구랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브 관련이랑
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 더해지니 의존성이 50은 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제발 이번엔 안 팅기길 빌어볼래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 12.04에서 하니까
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잘 가다가 빌드도중에 크레쉬 해버림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커널 소스 어쩌구하며너 파일 누락
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다행히 warning이 전부네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후 만들어진 deb잘 백업해놔야죠 -_-v;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 짜증나면 이미지 밀고 저거 깔면 되니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 경고하네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보관소꺼 깔라고요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 드라이브 개발툴 받았는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ~9xx까지밖에; 없다고 뜨는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하핫; 인텔 드라이브 소스 있는게 최신이 i965용인듯; ---;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (어쩐지 아까 965용으로라 뜨더니)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자 리붓을
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 다시 glxgears를 돌려봐야죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 grub.cfg수동으로 수정후 가끔 보면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지맘대로 복구되어져있는데 왜일까요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : grub-upgrade던가 때리면 자동 인식하는대로 살아나있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 으앙~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 성능 그대로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 랄까 더 나빠진듯도; ㄷㄷ
<laen0k> ㅎㅎ 성공하시기를 grub2는 grub.cfg 자동으로 바꾸지 안나요?
<laen0k> 잉 벌써 테스트 해보신건가-.-
<Seony> GeekTool이 점점 더 발전해나가는군요..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 영상 가속땜에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 좀 나아졌나봐야죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 앙대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저 좌절해도 될까요;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 15버전 빌드해서 올리고 쓱 쳐다보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 17버전 빌드된것 발견(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그것도 so만 쓰다보니 커널 비의존성
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2D드라이브는 기본 X11의존인듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 사실 제대로 할려면 3.2.x커널 패칭해서 새로 빌드해야하는듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음...2D드라이브 17버전 빌드하는데 아무리봐도 소스자체 에러 있네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 16받아보는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 17버전은 특정 값 이름 나오면서 정의되지 않은 운운하네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : dri2proto던가 없다고 걸리네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엥; 뭐지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 갑자기 난대없이 전원 픽
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흐음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : dri2어쩌구 없다고해서 컴파일할려니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웃기게 make all을 위해 할일 없다고해서 보니 데비안은 깔게 있네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겍; apt-get install git-core autoconf automake libtool 치니 누락된게 있는듯 깔아야한다고 뜨는;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이쪼긍ㄴ 포기할래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금 보니 너무 방대한 작ㅇ버이 요구되네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커널부터 싹 다
<razGon_OpQ> 하이용.
<razGon_OpQ> 뽀로로월드에 온 라즈곤입니다
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_OpQ> 알로아!
<razGon_OpQ> 주말인데 딸아이의 유희를  위해 희생되는 아빠..ㅠㅠ.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 반대로 아빠의 유희를 위해서 딸아이를 희생시키세요
<Seony> 딸에게 리눅스와 프로그래밍을 가르치세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 프로그래밍은 맹에 가깝습니다. 고대어 베이직만 조금...
<razGon_OpQ> 실제는 그명분뒤에는 마눌님의 음모가...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 백업이미지 밀고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다시 할래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인텔 관련으로 너무 많이 깔렸어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 깔린거 거의 다 다시 언제 쓸지 모르고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다 지울려니 3자리라 무리가;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 앙대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실험 끝~ 이라 생각했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아직 한개 남았네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 미는건 좀 있다가 ㅇㅅㅇ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 넘 덥네요. 아이스티 먹고 있습니다
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 아디오스
<razGon_OpQ> 니하오!
<imsu> 조금있다 다시 뵙겠습니다 큭큭
<sungyo> 하↗이↘
<sungyo> 모두들 주말들 잘 보내시나요...?! ㅎㅎㅎ 비오고나니 다시 햇볓은 쩅쨍이네요.
<sungyo> 쪼금만 더 쨍쨍하다간 모래알마져 반짝일 태세인걸요.ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> s-ungyo : 와인 옛날 버젼을 찾으려면 런치패드로 가면 될까요..?ㅡㅡa
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 얼래 뭐할려고했지;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : bash커서랑 놀다보니 까먹음 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : if [ "$color_prompt" = yes ]; then
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : else
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : #PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : PS1='\[\033[01;37m\][\[\033[01;35m\]\T\[\033[01;37m\]] \[\033[01;31m\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u\[\033[00;36m\]@\[\033[00;33m\]\H\[\033[01;34m\] \w \n\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : fi
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel :
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 젤 아래넘이 새로 만든넘입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : [24시간] 사용자@호스트 pwd\n (pid=0?)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대략 이런형식입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실수
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : pid가 아니라 uid
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아 또 실수있네;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : [24시간] 사용자@호스트 $(pwd)\n (uid=0?)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대충 할껀 다한듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 이미지 밀고 오늘 삽질한 성과들만 살짝 반영을 ^^:
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 드라이브 관ㄹㄴ으로 너무 많이 깐
<laen0k> 성요//playonlinux 쓰면 버전 선택 가능해요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음냐
<laen0k> 주말이라 그런지 저녁이 조용 하네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 tar로 /전체 백업할려고하니 /selinux폴더에서 걸리는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원인 아시는분 계시나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니면 설마 부트디스크라도 써야하나요 ㅇㅅㅇ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제 기억엔 부트중에도 문제없던듯하던데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러고보니 처음깔때 스왑 고민한것 아무리봐도 바보짓이었음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 230~470밖에 안 먹는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 600넘는것조차 본적도 없음; (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 와인등 서드파티 소스 추가하고 업데이트했더니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 조금 할일 늘었네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기능이 늘고 설정할것도 ^^;
<yistee> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헐;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가만히 생각하니 위젯 안 깐것 발견
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : screenlets목록 보니 하아.....한숨만 나오는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 언제 다 훌어보죠 ㅇㅅㅇ;
 * chl__ 
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 살아있는 사람 손~
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 이제 자야겠군요. 아디오스
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : screenlets이랑 4시간쨰 씨름중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자체가 좀 문제가 많고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴피즈랑 상성이 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후 다한듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 적당한 음악 플레이어 하나 깔면 되나
<acooda> nfs 전송속도 암울하네 ㅠ
<acooda> 우울
<asd> ㅏ
<asd> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 안녕하세요 :)
<Guest18543> 안녕하세요
<Guest18543> 앙~
<Guest18543> 방가워요
<acooda> 해뜨는거 정말 보기가 싫네요
<acooda> 지하로 이사가고 싶다 ㅠ
<Guest18543> 경상도 쪽에 사시나 봐요
<acooda> 여기는 안산 'ㅡ'
<Guest18543> 헐
<Guest18543> 저도 안산인데
<Guest18543> 아직 해는 안뜨고
<Guest18543> 새가 우네요
<acooda> 안산 어디세요 'ㅡ'?
<Guest18543> 좀있음
<Guest18543> 눈부실 정도로 뜰듯
<acooda> 여성분이면 정말 반가울텐데 'ㅡ';;;
<Guest18543> 죄송
<acooda> 안타까움
<Guest18543> ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 봇 나갔다 'ㅡ';;;
<Guest18543> 저거 머하는 봇이에요?
<Guest18543> 궁금한게 있어요
<Guest18543> facebook.com 같은 도메인의 경우 DNS에서 IP 주소로 번역 되잖아요?
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<Guest18543> 그럼 한국에서 구글에 접속해도 일단 미국에 있는 구글메인서버로 접속 된다음에
<Guest18543> 다시 한국에 잇는 서버로
<Guest18543> 연결 시켜 주는건가요
<Guest18543> 매번 미국 갔다가 오면 딜레이가 쩔거 같아서요
<acooda> 저도 자세한건 잘 'ㅡ';
<Guest18543> 넹 ㅋ
<acooda> 연결만 되면 감사
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;;
<Guest18543> 근데 리눅스 시스템에서 모든 포트를 닫아 버리고 웹서비스용 포트 하나(예를들면 80번포트)만 딱 열어두고 응답은 그냥 정적인 웹페이지만 보여주게 하면
<Guest18543> 보안면에 있어서 무결한가요
<acooda> 저는 전문가가 아니라서
<Guest18543> ㅠㅠ 넹
<acooda> 우선 막어는 놓고 있죠 'ㅡ';;;
<Guest18543> 글쿤요..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅쓰면 이런점이 좀 싫어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가끔 소프트 깔아야하는데 공식홈ㅇ ㅇ니라
<Guest18543> 저봇은 머하는거죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 위키같은 이상한데서 제공해요-_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 웃기는 현상
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 정적only
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보안상 입력폼도 안 주면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 최강이죠(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다운 only 운영
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이제 이 서버 뚤을려면 서버데몬 보안약점이라도 찔러야할 판국인
<acooda> 한아이알씨 우분투채널과 연결시켜주는거에요 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현제 이쪽 접속자 한 40명정도입니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데...다들 주무시는듯; (...)
<Guest18543> 그렇군요
<acooda> 여긴 20명쯤 되나 'ㅡ';;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 송버드 받긴했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인스톨러 없이 포터블인스톨이네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 대충 /usr/bin에 박아놔야곘음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니다; lib에 박고 심벌릭해야지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 미쳐가는듯
<acooda> 요 몇일 계속 중계하시는거 같은데 뭐 하시는건지 물어봐도 될까요 'ㅡ'?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 정확히말하면 3일간
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2일 세면서 이넘이랑 싸우느라 지친듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 별거 아님
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공식으로 리눅이랑 아무 인연없는 놋북한대에 우분투 까는중이죠 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<acooda> 피씨에다 설치하는건 아닌거 같던데 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터치랑 타블렛 힌지 버튼등 다 살릴려니 죽어라 고생함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인텔 드라이브쪽이 젤 좌절(미해결)
<acooda> 터치 가능한 노트북 'ㅡ'?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구버전이라 그런지 참 성능이 안습
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후지쯔 P1630이라 검색하면 나와요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ssd 256G로 업글해줬죠
<acooda> 아흠 이 고물에도 ssd박아주면 잘 돌아갈란 ㅠ
<acooda> 라나 ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 펜린 ulv 1.4G에
<acooda> 우어 컴터 좋네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저런 사항조차 램2기가 + ssd하니까 널널
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스왑 잡을까 고민도했지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 역시 버림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 현제 램 사용량 600넘는거 본적이 없는 _-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단지 놋북으로 치명적 문제가 있는게 최대절전을 못해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리듬박스 쓸까했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하아....
<acooda> 최대 절전같은거 안하고 살아봐서 'ㅡ';;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈98시대 이후 버림받은 음악플레이어보다 더 병맛이ㅏ서;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 놋북은 필수
<acooda> 저는 끄질 않으니 'ㅡ';;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왜냐하면 베터리를 못 바꾸거든요(...)
<acooda> 노트북을 데스크 탑처럼 사용하는...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 혹시나해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 터미널에서 실행해보길 잘했음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자동 인스톨러 아니면 일단 저러는편인
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 왜 그러는지는 간단
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금도 나왔는데 자동이 ㅇ니면 의존성 체크를 안하잔아요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그래서 GUI인 경우 뭔가 모잘라도 모르고 넘어가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나중에 원인불명의 괴증세에 시달리죠;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런데 ntfs인 파티션쪽 /media에 자동 마운트는 되게해놨는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘의 장치명이 부트할떄마다 바뀌는듯하기도한데; (...)
<acooda> 별 무리없이 설치 잘될거처럼 보이는데 잘 안되나봐요 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 강제 고정방법은....역시 수동 마운트밖에 없나요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실행은 잘 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 나중에 뭔가 라이브러리등 누락으로 애먹이는 케이스가 있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금도 gstreamer가 에러 마구 내고 실행하네요
<acooda> 저는 기능 한두개 포기하고 산지 오래되서 'ㅡ';
<acooda> 리눅스 사용하면서 이렇게 생각하는게 정신건강에 도움이 'ㅡ';;;;;;;;;;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전언 철회
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 바뀌는게 아니라
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 바보같은 플레이어탓이었음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하여튼 리듬박스 병맛
<acooda> 버벅이는게 눈에 보이는데도 수년간 kde만 사용 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기능 문제가 아니에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 예를 들어 송버드같은 뮤직 플레이어라면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저런거 아주 치명적
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 예를 들어 음악 테그 뽑느라고 파싱 시도하다가
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 퍽 꺼져버림-_-;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : gui로만 실행하는경우 원인ㄷ 모르죠(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 폴더 하나 추가했더니 퍽 꺼지네
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런거죠
<acooda> 송버드 예기만 들어봤지 한번도 사용해본적이 없넨요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이후 설정 수동으로 날릴떄까지 실행도 불능
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좋아요
<acooda> mp3를 사용을 안하다 보니 'ㅡ';
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단 윈도용 쓰지마세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍...멕 쓰세요(탕~)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅 원래 지원해주기로해놓곤
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모질라 이유는 잘 모르겠지만 웬일인지 안 해주는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 윈/멕만 공식인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈용이 영 병맛
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 테그중 일부 utf-8아니고 euc라 깨진 글자있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그곡반복 재생시키니까 꺼져버리네요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런 플레이어 첨봄
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 과연 리눅용은 어떨까요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무슨 음악 플레이어가 반복재생도 못시켜요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<acooda> 안되면 안쓰면 되는....하악
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 감점
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴피즈랑 호환성 문제 발견
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 흠냐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 심심하시면 Screenlets 끄적여보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카피 스텍등이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 위젯같은건가봐요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그러고보면 소스에 송버드 있던데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어디 쓰는걸까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아까 시넵틱에서 송버드 암것도 안 뜨던데 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그넘이랑 windowlist
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 두개를 추천합니다 (기본 내장)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전자는 클립보드를 지정한 개수까지 저장해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 임시 저장해둬서 원하는걸 끄집어내서 쓸수 있음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후자는 저처럼 터치 쓰느라 독 썼을때 보조기능이 되요
<acooda> <-kde 유저
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 독의 아이콘 같은 어플은 뭉치게하면 아무래도 귀찮을때가 있다보니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 따로 또 보이게 하고프거든요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : kde도 될껀데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : python기반이고, x.11만 되면 되는듯하던데
<acooda> 기존에 있는거는 잘 안찾아 본다는 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> ㅎㅎ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웃기는 프로그램이군요
<acooda> nfs로 30기가 전송하는데 벌써 1시간째
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 편집-환경설정도 있고
<acooda> 아흠 ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 도구-환경설정도 있네요
<acooda> 아직도 진행중 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자 똑같이 실험을
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다행히 리눅용은 괜찮은듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 발견한 문제점1
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅용은 다 그렇지만 (vlc등 일부빼고)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : wma즐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문제점2
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도용에선 재생곡에 우클릭해서 파일보기하면 포커스까지 가는데
<chl_> 왜 angel님은 아이디가 bridgebot도 있고 angel도 있나요? 그냥 궁금해서...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리눅용은 걍 폴더만 열리네요 ㅇㅅㅇ;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이상하군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : docky 뭐 못먹을꺼 먹었나
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 오늘들어 별걸로 다 애먹이는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : songbird만 차별하는지 독 고정버튼 실종
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헉
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 송버드; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아무리 800Mhz라지만
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 시퓨 점유율 14%?;;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좀 떨어졌는데 (아마 스캔 다 해서)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그게 8.7%
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겨우 mp3재생중ㅇ니데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잉?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 8.7%-중지누름->7.9%
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 무슨넘의 플레이어가 재생도 안 하는데 저렇게 먹는데요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리듬박스는...눈에도 안 보이네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그리고 좀 이런 마이너하면 생기는 문제인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : docky등과 연동시킬 방법이 없음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 위젯이나 독연동X
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 감점요인3 발견
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 인터페이스
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 테마에 따라 변하는게 아니라 디자인이 지맘대로네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보통 윈용 아니면 닫기 버튼등이 좌측인데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘은 뭔 배짱인데 우측이네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : xbmc는 이상하게 자꾸 시스템 멈추고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리듬박스는 사절이니 이거 써야죠 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음냐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이넘이랑 시스템 연동은 귀찮으니 패스
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 엥; 왜 이러지;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 페널에 아이콘 축가하려니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 응답없음 되버리는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 리붓하고 다시해도 마찬가지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 상단의 기본독에 아이콘 하나 넣을려니 이러네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 괴증세 발생중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 세션 복구 꺼도 안 통하고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 송버드 시작 목록에 없는데도 부트하자마자 떠서 좀비화
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 송버드 좀비는 해결함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 웃기게도 /usr/bin의 편의상 만든 심벌릭이 원인인듯
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하아...송버드 지워봐야겠음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쿨럭
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지유ㅜ기전에 시험실행해보니 설정도 날아가서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다시 위자드 뜨는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 허걱;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 뭐가 문제지 쩝;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 밤세(7시간)한게 날아가ㅔㄱ 생긴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문제중 하나는 원인 찾음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : docky!''
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저넘을 실행해둔체 상단 독에 뭔가 만들려고하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그놈이 먹어버리는;
<chl_> 지금 누구와 대화하시는거예요?
<Seony> 혼잣말이겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<chl_> 그래도 같이 문제제기를 하시니 저도 많이 배우네요 angel님
<chl_> ㅎ
<chl_> 궁금한게 왜 gnu hurd는 완성되지 않을가요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음냐
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스샷도 찍었으니 일단 좀 잘래요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금까지 달렸음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 2일전 14시경부터
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일하는 시간이랑 식사하는 시간빼고 계속 삽질 달리고해서 이제 완료단계인
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자고 일어나서 이미지나 뜨면 될듯
#ubuntu-ko 2012-07-08
<Seony> 음... ST2에 StackOverFlow search 플러그인이 있네요. 헐..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자고 이어나니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 컴 꺼져있고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다시 켜니 위젯 다 실종되서 놀란
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이상하게 작업공간1에 둬야만 나중에 로그아웃후 멀쩡해서 거기 뒀던넘들이
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어떻게되었는지 4로 점프한걸 발견; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그런데 왜 재부팅할떄마다 /usr/bin폴더가 열릴까요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 탐색기창이 떠요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 세션 복구는 물른 꺼둠
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아오 일요일 추륵ㄴ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 출근
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> kfmes : ㄷㄷㄷ 일요일 출근이라니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 나갔다올꼐요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스샷 올리는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미지 떠보고 좌절
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 30기가 백업하니 최대 압축으로 24기가? 장난치는것도 아니고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 tar묶는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 클론질라가 편하지만, 리눅스 파티션만 할꺼면 낭비라서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 결국 수단이 없어져서 tarㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 허걱;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금보니 24기가나 이미지 나오던넘 원본은 이거뿐인거냐!;;라고 테클 걸고싶어지네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 타입 ext4 전체 29.5G 남은량 25.1G 사용가능 23.6G
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잘못봤나해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : df -h /해보니 4.5/30기가 ㅅ용중 뜨네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ntfs인 파티션에 백업파일 바로 저장하라 시켰더니
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 도중에 문제 생긴
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 백업 진척도 얼마나인지 안 나오는건 역시 불만인
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 1.2G 완료
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 압축이 1.2기가니 한 절반 했겠네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : tar cvpjf backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이걸로 백업했는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이거면 충분하겠죠?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : #상태에서 /에서 입력함
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 용량이 1.2기가라 불안
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실험해볼까요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일단 /mnt /media빼고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 싹 다 지운후에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (백업 이미지가 들어있으니)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 풀어보면 되겠죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음...부트디스크라도 있어야하나;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아니다 rm -rfv /* 라는 멋진넘이있었죠;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 건망증
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 헉; 안 되
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : mkdir이랑 tar백업하는거 까먹었음;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 명령어를 돌려줄넘이 없는; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라이브등 부트메체 없이 복구법 없을려나; (맨날 이런방법만 써서;)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 안돼
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 까먹고 언마운트 안 해서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 마운트 된넘의 내용물까지 날아가버린
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 윈도까지
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하아...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 졸지에 recuva행이군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 날려버린게 카드1 + 하드1
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카드1은 메인에서 복구중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하드쪽은 PE도 날아가버려서 이제서야 복구 시도중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 동시에 C복구시도중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : D만 살리면 거기 있는 리눅 백업으로 리눅은 복구 쉬운
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 맙소사
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ssd만세군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 12기가 deep scan이 5분정도네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이런 버그 위자드
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 스캔하니 너무 적게복구가능이라 떠서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어드벤스드 바꾼다음 스캔하니 시간 10분 나오네요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 6000/57000밖에 복구 못하는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 더 좋은거 없나요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 파이널데이터 3.0으로 시도중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어느쪽도 스캔 시간은 비슷하군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카드쪽도 절망적인 복구율인 recuva
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 성능 보니 파이널 데이터보다 낫네요 후...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아까 잘못해서 rm으로 지워버린후 바로 복구 돌리는건데도 참 암울한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카드쪽은 리스트만 다 뽑아도 ㅇ찌할지도 모르는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 참 골치아프게 리스트조차 제대로 안 뽑아주는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 놋북 OS설치한거 백업본은 있지만 데이터가 문제인
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : D만 살려도 C는 100% 가깝게 복구하는데 2시간정도인데;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 카드의 내용물은 대충 하드에 있는거랑 인터넷에서 받은 파일들이 거의 다라서 리스트만 있어도 시간 걸리면 몇일이면 다시 구하는데 쩝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 좌절할래요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 복구율이 용량으로도 10%도 안 되고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 실재 자료 기준이면 0%
<autowiz_>  
<bridgebot> 로리 : !조인 linut
<bridgebot> 로리 : !조인 linux
<razGon_UNT> gui에 띄워진 프로그램이 불통일때 해결방법은요? 예를 들면 윈도우의 작업관리자 상에서 강제종료 같은 게 있습니까?
<bridgebot> 환상경 : ps aux | grep 해당 프로그램 이름 일부 단어
<bridgebot> 환상경 : pid알아내서 kill -9 pid
<razGon_UNT> 감사합니다!
<razGon_UNT> 재부팅 할께요
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  oming
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  안녕하세여
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 네 오오미
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 :  ㅇㅅ..
<bridgebot> o-ming : 안녕하세요 :)
<bridgebot> o-ming : 언제나 저를 환영해주시는 군요.. 하하
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 박명수
<chl_> 박명수요?
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 하하 가 나와서
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 박명수 외쳐봄
<bridgebot> 환상경 : Say Yeh~~~~~
<chl_> 지금 무도하는 시간인가요
<chl_> 전 음악의 신 없어지면 뭘 볼지
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 음악의신 재밋나요
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 티비를 안봐서 모르겠... 짤방은 자주올라오는거같덛네
<bridgebot> 환상경 : 재미있다고 하던데요
<bridgebot> 환상경 : SNL과 더불어서 케이블에서 가장 재미있는 프로라고
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 유선을 달까 -_-
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 티비 안보니 원시인같네
<razGon_UNT> 이상민 나오는 거요?
<razGon_UNT> 그냥 예능인데.ㅎ
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 그 뭐지..
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 신동엽 나와서 하는거 봤는ㄷ
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 겁나 웃기긴 하더란
<chl_> 음악의 신...정말 제가 사랑하는 프로였죠 이제는 종영한다지만
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 고영욱신
<chl_> 그런데 우분투채널에서 이런 얘기 나눠도 괜찮은지는 모르겠습니다... 규칙이 좀 엄격하나요
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 제가 입장이 되는걸로 봐선
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 괜찮은듯
<bridgebot> 데모닉비월스타크 : 온라인 정모의 두려움 http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen&mbsIdx=1000020&cpage=2
<chl_> 탱구사랑... ㅎ
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 네이밍센스의 중요성..
<bridgebot> QUAizONE`Macbook : 정말 여섯시 내고환임녀 큰일날듯.
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 천재 움트군이다
<autowiz_> 3년만인가
<autowiz_> 여부해 한테서 카톡이 왔어요 ^-^*
<autowiz_> 여후배
<chl_> 네? 기분 좋으신가봐요
<autowiz_> 보통은 좋아야 하는거 아닌가요...
<chl_> 글쎄요 님한테 남다른 후배라면
<chl_> :)
<autowiz_> 그냥 조금더 친했던 사이
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (...)
<autowiz_> 하이하이 움트 하이
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요 ~~
<autowiz_> 앤신님 하이용
<ndsin> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> kfmes : 음
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 초고수 엔신님 하이
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 크프메스 고수님도 하이
<bridgebot> kfmes : SCV곰, 더 고수이시면서 (....) // 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> kfmes 님 오랜만에 뵈옵니다.
<bridgebot> kfmes : autowiz_ 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 전
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 꼼맹임
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 언제 어디서나 꼼맹의 용맹을 전파중임
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 스파이님이닷
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 방가방가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 하이
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 냐하하
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 판다로 돌아왔음
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 아임 판다!
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 놀아주셈
<bridgebot> n-dsin : 안놀아주긔
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : ...
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 판다는 뒤뚱뒤뚱
<acooda> 1
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<laen0k> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침이네요
<razGon_web> 더운 아침입니다.. 후..
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> 날씨가 벌써 더운가보네요.
<Seony> 아... 7월이구나..
<samauhi> 안녕하세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-01
<autowiz2012> 월요일 아침이 밝았습니다.
<autowiz2012> 부릉부릉
<autowiz2012> 하이
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<orion203> 안녕하세요~
<nymph> 날씨가 참 많이 덥네요.
<samahui> 후덥찌근하네요
<nymph> samahui: 오늘까지 햇볕나고 이번주 내내 비온다네요..
<nymph> samahui: 지역이 어디신가요? 저는 서울입니다. ^^
<samahui> 소나기 내린다더니 소나기는 안오고 뭔가 덥고 습하기만 한게 딱! 싫은 날씨예요
<samahui> 저도 서울입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<nymph> samahui: 그렇군요... 강남이신가요? 아니면 구로신가요?
<samahui> 강남이요 ^^
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그냥 막 찍은건데, 걸림.. ㅋㅋ IT 바닥은 좁음
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그렇네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘은 구로쪽에 많이 몰려가있죠
<nymph> samahui: 네... 구로쪽 많이 계시던구요..
<nymph> samahui: 하시는 분야가 어케 되나요? JAVA 아니면 서버관리자?
<samahui> 다합니다 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 그걸 전문용어로 잡부 라고 하지요~
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> java개발자인데 요즘은 휴대폰앱도 손대고
<samahui> 3D엔진 개발까지
<nymph> samahui: 오~ 능력자시네요...
<samahui> 덤으로 서버 보안프로그램까지 손보니까
<samahui> 다하는거죠 ㅜㅜ
<nymph> 저는 서버관리자 겸 PHP 개발자 겸 DevOps
<nymph> 겸사겸사
<samahui> 능력자라기 보다는 오래 하다보니 ㅜㅜ
<nymph> 잠시 화장실
<Markers> 내일부터 장마라는데 'ㅅ'/ 얼른 집안 빨래 말리세요 ㅋ
<nymph> =3==33
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> Markers님 어찌 집에 빨래 널고 온것을 아셨을까나~
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저 감시하시는 중이신가요???? 무서워요!
<samahui> 요즘은 너무 찌는 듯이 더워서 퇴근하고 가면 집안에 넗어놓고온 빨래가 빠삭!~ 말라있더군요
<Markers> 저도 내일 장마 시작이라고 해서 오늘 얼른 집안 빨래 널고 왔다능..
<samahui> 점심먹고 일하려니 졸리네요
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 오후 되세요 ~
<samahui> 오늘은 칼퇴합니다
<samahui> 즐겁고 행복한 저녁시간들 보내세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-02
<autowiz2012> 좋은 아침 되십시요...
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2012> 안녕들하세요~~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-03
<Work^Seony> 퇴근!
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-04
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 리붓
<hipark> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> test테스트1234
<Cantide> are there any stores in Korea that sell computers with Ubuntu preinstalled?
<Cantide> I don't want to buy a laptop with Windows on it (,_,)v
<autowiz2013> Dell laptop
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> i suppose you can shop online
<autowiz2013> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1872445&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=31883&cate4=0
<autowiz2013> hansung computer's some model is sell without OS
<Cantide> oh!
<Cantide> 감사합니다 '-';;
<autowiz2013> 사실 한성컴퓨터 사시는분들은 대부분 윈도우즈를 개인이 설치해서 사용하시긴 합니다만.
<Cantide> o_o
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> my Korean isn't good enough to understand that -.-v
<autowiz2013> http://www.dell.com/kr/business/p/latitude-3330-laptop/pd?refid=latitude-3330-laptop&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=1&~ck=dellSearch&isredir=true
<autowiz2013> http://search.ap.dell.com/results.aspx?s=gen&c=kr&l=ko&cs=&cat=all&k=ubuntu
<autowiz2013> last url is better.
<Cantide> :)
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-05
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<autowiz2013> 안녕하세요...
<Markers> 혹시 도메인 구입을 해보신분 계신가요~?
<Seony> 맨날 에어컨 빵빵하게 나오는데서 잠바 입고 일하다가, 모처럼 쉬는 날 집에 있으니까 더워서 죽겠네요
<autowiz2013> 뭐 endis.or.kr 1년쯤 썼었지요
<autowiz2013> 그냥 cafe24 통해서
<Seony> 도메인은 자주 사요
<Markers> 음 제가 설치형 블로그 운영할려고하는데 도메인 관련해서는 전혀 몰라서 =_=
<Seony> 그냥 사서 포워딩만 해주면 되요
<autowiz2013> 해당도메인에 대한 네임서버를
<autowiz2013> 직접 돌릴지
<autowiz2013> 아니면 그냥 구입한 곳의도 메d인ns 서버에
<autowiz2013> 아니면 그냥 도메인 구입한 곳의 dns 서버에 등록해서 사용할지 결정 하시면 될듯 합니다.
<Seony> 요즘은 그냥 도메인 판매처에서 제공되는 기능이면, cname만 만들어서 아파치 버츄얼 호스트로 해결하는게 제일 속편하죠..
<autowiz2013> 해외에서도 비슷한가요?
<Seony> 네 뭐 여기라고 다를건 없죠
<autowiz2013> 가격은 어떤가요?
<Markers> 흠;
<Seony> 가격은 좀 싼거 같아요
<Seony> 닷컴 정도면 $10 정도에 살 수 있거든요
<Markers> 도메인이랑 네트워크 설정하는거는 아예 몰라서 그런지 이해가 힘들군요
<autowiz2013> 간단 한 예를 들면 이렇습니다.
<autowiz2013> cafe24 에 가입하고
<autowiz2013> 도메인 구입 메뉴에 들어갑니다. 원하는 도메인을 선택하고
<autowiz2013> 결제를 진행합니다.
<autowiz2013> dns 설정 어떻게 할껀지 물어보는데
<autowiz2013> 그냥 개인이 가지고 있는 공인 IP 하나 넣어줍니다.
<autowiz2013> 그러면 autowiz.com 이라는 도메인이 123.123.123.123 이라는 ip 로 등록이 됩니다.
<autowiz2013> 이제 123.123.123.123 서버에 접속해서 웹서버 구성해주시면 됩니다.
<autowiz2013> 대략 끝이옵니다.
<Markers> 필요한게 도메인 구입 / 운영할 서버 만 있으면 되는거죠 'ㅅ'?
<autowiz2013> ip 가 있어야하는데
<autowiz2013> 이건 잘 알아서 해보시구요...
<Seony> 서버는 꼭 없어도 되요.  그냥 웹호스팅만 해도..
<autowiz2013> 서버 호스팅 이란것도 있긴 합니다만. 가격이 그렇게 싸지는 않았던걸로 알고 있습니다.
<Markers> 그럼 일단 필요한건 저 2개 뿐인가요 'ㅅ'?
<Seony> 네... 서버 호스팅은, VPS로 하면 그나마 좀 싸긴 한데, 그래도 월 2만원 정도는 하는거 같더라구요...
<Seony> Markers: 딱 블로그만 할거면, 도메인+웹호스팅
<autowiz2013> 어떤 용도로 사용하실려는건지요??
<Markers> 설치형 블로그 한번 해볼려고요 'ㅅ'/ 웹 서비스 자체를 다뤄보거나 한적이 없어서 경험을 쌓을려고
<autowiz2013> 제 개인적인 생각이긴 합니다만 웹호스팅의 경우 서버 루트 접근권한에 제약이 생겨서
<Seony> 호스팅 업체에서 오버라이드 허용해주지 않나요?
<autowiz2013> 서버 호스팅의 경우 서버 HANG 등의 경우 좀 불편한 점이 있어서 . 서버를 직접 운영하는것도 괜찮지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz2013> 요즘은 vmware 로 가상화 하는곳 있을지도 모르겠네요.
<Seony> 요즘 VPS 많잖아요
<Markers> 음 먼가 설치형 블로그에 대해서 필요한게 먼지 알려주는 사이트가 눈에 안 띄는군요. ;ㅁ; 검색 실력이 아직 미흡한가 봅니다.
<autowiz2013> 워드 프레스 많이 보였던거 같구요
<Seony> 그냥 워드프레스에 어카운트 만들면 무료로 쓸 수 있는데, 도메인에 워드프레스닷컴 붙는건 맘에 안드시나보네요
<Markers> 워드프레스닷컴에 붙인다는 말씀은..?
<Seony> wordpress.com 가서 회원가입하면 username.wordpress.com 이런 식으로 아마 만들어줄껄요
<Markers> 웹 호스팅을 해준다는 얘기이신가요 'ㅅ'?
<Seony> 네.
<Markers> 오호.
<Seony> 블로그들이 다 저렇잖아요
<Seony> 티스토리도 그렇고.
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 일단 식사 하고 오겠습니다 'ㅅ'/ 다들 식사 맛있게 드세요
<wispit> 안녕하세요. freenode 는 mode +x가 안되는가 봐요.
 * Cheayuncho is away: 학원으로 슝슝!
<razgon_LBT> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_LBT> 비오고 바람부는 가운데 불금입니다.ㅋ
<orion203> 서울은 비온다고 했는데 않오고 햇빛만 쨍쨍..
<orion203> 너무 더웠음.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-06
<Work^Seony> 퇴근
<imsu> 안녕하세요~
<noname_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-07
<autowiz2013> hello
<autowiz2013> ~.~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-30
<ihavnoth> ubuntu 채널에 nick identify 안하면 못들어가게 변경했나봐
<ihavnoth> 커널 git log 중에
<ihavnoth> 커널 에러 로그 보여주면서 그위에 멘트가
<ihavnoth> This patch should fix the following oops and "Bad page state" errors seen during fsstress testing.
<ihavnoth> should fix에서 should가 적절한가요?
<ihavnoth> 3.(아마) ...일 것이다(예상, 추측을 나타냄) (네이버 사전)
<ihavnoth> 이런 의미일까요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 주말에 모임은 잘하셨나요?
<Markers> 혹시 다들 종합소득세 신고 하셧나요?
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 가고 싶었는데 출장갔다가 취해서 토요일이 사라졌어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 알아서 해주는 분들이 계셔서 아마도요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 세금 신고 하기 너무 어렵네 -_-; 50만원 환급 받아야되는데
<samahui> 저처럼 전문가에게 맞겨버리세요
<Markers> 비싸지 않나용? 주변 말로는 이거 안내에 따라 10분이면 작성가능하다고는 하는데
<Markers> 이쪽 관련해서는 전혀 몰라서 좀 답답하긴 하네요;
<ihavnoth> 거기 가면 알바생이 해준다고 하던데요
<samahui> 회사 저희팀 경리 아가씨가 다해서 전 잘...
<ihavnoth> 신고 5월까지 아니였어요?
<Markers> 전문가한테 맡기면 10마넌 넘게 받는다고 하던데 -_-;
<Markers> 전자 신고는 5월이구
<Markers> 지금 제가 할려고 하는건 직접 신고하는건데..;
<ihavnoth> 사업자세요?
<samahui> 아뇨
<Markers> 아니죠
<samahui> 사업자 아니면 간단할텐데요
<ihavnoth> 개인은 거기 가면 알바생이 대기하고 있다가 해준다고 하더라고요
<Markers> 근로자인데 원천징수한 세금 환급 받을려고 하는거예요
<ihavnoth> 거기 관공서...(이름을 모르겠네요)
<ihavnoth> 특별히 추가 증빙 서류가 없어도 되면 전문가 수준의 알바가 10분만에 처리해 준다고 소문에 들었어요
<ihavnoth> 공익일려나?
<ihavnoth> 전 지난 회사에서 처리 제대로 안해서 세금 100만원 넘게 나왔어요
<ihavnoth> 조정신청했는데 결과가 안나오네요
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요.
<razGon_web> samahui: 맛점하세요.
<GarlicChicken> 조용하네요 -ㅅ-
<autowiz> 그렇네요 .. 조용하네요
<GarlicChicken> 조용할때 자야 -ㅅ- ..
<pchero> ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero> 어저께 VPS 업글했는데 이제야 좀 할만하네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> vps 가 뭐에요?
<pchero> Virtual Private Server
<pchero> 가상 서버요
<pchero> 그저께 서비스 2개 돌리면서 컴파일하고 있었는데
<pchero> 갑자기 서버 다운.. -_-;;;
<pchero> 순간 멘붕와서 멍~ 하고 있다가 업글 결정.. -_-;;; ㅋㅋ
<pchero> 램 128 MB -> 256 MB 로 100% 상향.
<pchero> 한달에 5$.
<autowiz> 어디 서비스 쓰고 계세요?
<samahui> 개이티는 또 인터넷 종량제 들고 나왔군요
<samahui> 시설 초기 투자금 회수 명목으로 돈지랄 하는데 그럴꺼면 이미 투자금 회수된 서비스들은 공짜로 좀 풀지 그러냐고 막말해주고 싶군요
<pchero> vpsfx.com 여기 쓰고 있어요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 아.. 할일은 많은데 지쳐서 , 뭘 할 힘이 나지를 않네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 억지로하면 오히려 망칠수도 있으니 그냥 쉬세요
<autowiz> 그냥 암 생각도 안하고 집에가서 쉬어야 할려나요?
<samahui> 넵 푸욱 쉬세요
<samahui> 저도 속이 안좋아서 조만간 퇴근해서 집에서 이쁜 마누라가 해주는 밥이나 얻어먹을까 싶어요
<autowiz> 우와~ 부럽네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 저도 집에가서 여친님이 사주신 카레랑 밥이랑 먹어야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 맛있는 저녁 드세요 ~
<drake_kr> 아
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 퇴근안하셔요??
<drake_kr> 깜짝이야
<drake_kr> 집인데요
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 벌써 퇴근하시다니
<bluedusk> 전 퇴근하기 귀찮아서 걍 사무실에 잇는데..;
<drake_kr> 노예다
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 울회사로 이직 하실래요?
<drake_kr> 초봉 얼마 줘요?
<bluedusk> 저도 잘 모름
<bluedusk> 제가 돈드리는게 아니라서
<drake_kr> 패스요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 돈많이줘도 안오실거잖아요
<bluedusk> 훗
<drake_kr> 돈많이주면가죠
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 그러고보니 아메리카는 어케 되셨나요?
<drake_kr> 미국대장이요?
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ
<GarlicChicken> 정시 출근 정시 퇴근에 야근 없고 일은 항상 평이하고 호갱과의 업무에 화낼일 없고 매일매일의 느낌이 "그러하다" 싶으면 참 가볼만할듯 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 정시출근정시퇴근
<bluedusk> 강제 야근은 없고
<bluedusk> 일은 뭐..
<bluedusk> 호갱과의 업무에
<bluedusk> 매일매일
<bluedusk> 지겹
<bluedusk> .........................아아
<bluedusk> 퇴근이나 해야겠네요
<GarlicChicken> 퇴근이라니 부럽 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 은 훼이크
<bluedusk> 음핫핫
<GarlicChicken> .
<GarlicChicken> 불쌍.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-01
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~~~
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<igxactly> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 옥션에서 크롬으로 쇼핑하는거 까지는 좋은데
<autowiz> 리눅스크롬이 아니라 윈도우즈 크롬이라는... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안드로이드폰에 ssh 로 접속할려면 뭐뭐 필요 할까요?
<autowiz> 루팅하고 따로 ssh 서버 깔아줘야 할려나요?
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 엔신님도 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 그거면 전부이지 않나 싶네요
<jasonjang> 전부 안녕~~하세요~
<jasonjang> autowiz, 우문이며 반문이지만, ssh 접속 목적? 이유?....는요
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서 쓰기좋은 지메일용 메일 클라이언트는 뭐가 있을까요>?
<Work^Seony> 썬더버드 쓰고있긴한데, 이게 오작동이 잦네요
<Work^Seony> 썬더버드가 딱 한가지 좋은건, 페북이랑 구글톡 채팅을 모두 연결할 수 있다는 건데...
<Markers> 근데 메일 클라이언트가 유용한가요? 전 웹브라우저에서 그냥 접속해서 쓰는거 외엔 불편한게 없던데
<Work^Seony> 인터넷이 끊겨도 메일을 볼 수 있다는 점이죠
<Work^Seony> 어디 출장갈 때나 외부에 갔을 때 만약 인터넷이 안되는 상황에서는 필수적이죠
<Markers> 근데 끊어지는 일이 자주 발생을 하는지…?
<Markers> 흠.
<Markers> 보통 노트북에서 쓰나요 그럼?
<Work^Seony> 저는 다 쓰는데요
<Work^Seony> 집, 사무실에서 쓰는 컴퓨터는 전부 다 메일 클라이언트 씁니다
<Markers> 그렇군용. 근데 메일 다 갖고 있을려면 용량도 장난 아닐텐데...
<Work^Seony> 얼마 안되요
<Markers> 꽤 되지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 그래봐야 인터넷에서 불법다운로드하는 블루레이 화질 영화 한편도 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> -_-ㅋ…그렇긴하지만..
<Markers> 전에 얼핏 들어본게 저희 교수님은 메일 1년정도 쌓아두시면 대략 10기가 정도 된다하시던뎅
<Work^Seony> 게다가, 세월이 흘러도 첨부된 파일을 그대로 보존할 수 있다는 장점도 있구요
<Work^Seony> 이메일 제공해주는 회사에서는 시간 지나면 첨부파일 삭제하거든요
<Markers> 아 그래요?
<Markers> 구글도 삭제하던가;
<Markers> 몇년이 지나면 삭제하는거지
<Work^Seony> 뭐 솔직히 다들 영화 보관한답시고 수백기가씩 하드 구입하지 않나요?  근데 이메일 몇십기가를 걱정한다는 건 말이 안되는 얘기구요
<Work^Seony> 제가 네이버 메일 쓰다가 지메일로 옮겨간 원인 몇가지 중 하나가 첨부파일 삭제였어요
<Markers> 지메일도 보관기간이 따로 있나요 -_-? 못 들어본거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 지메일은 아마 기간이 없을거에요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어찌됐뜬 다들 각자 이유가 있겠지만, 암튼 저는 메일 클라이언트는 필수적으로 씁니다
<Markers> 그렇군요. 전 아직 인터넷이 끊긴다거나 그런거는 전혀 고려는 안해봐서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 일단 전 점심 먹고 올게용^^
<autowiz> 점심들 맛있게 드셨습니까 형님들~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 하이요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 윈도우7이 인증문제가 나면
<razGon_web> Seony: 윈도우7 정품인증 문제가 있어서 정품사서 제품키 입력하면 정품아닙니다. 하는 말 나올까요?
<Seony> 사서 입력하면 안나오죠
<Seony> 나오더라도, 정품 구입한게 맞으시면 MS에 전화걸어서 해결 가능합니다
<razGon_web> 그럼 불법 영문판 설치해서 한글판 사서 라이센스 변경해도 될까요?
<razGon_web> 버젼은 영문.울티메이트 버젼입니다.
<Seony> 불법 영문판을 설치하신뒤, 한글판 라이센스를 입력하신다는 말씀이세요?
<samahui_> 라이센스 구입하시면 그냥 라이센스 사용해서 설치하시면 되고요
<samahui_> 아니면 차라리 하위 버젼(홈,프로)을 설치하신 후 정품 라이센스로 업그레이드 해주면 쉽게 됩니다
<Seony> 데본씽크에서 webdav 백업 설정하다가 디비 통째로 날려먹었네요...
<Seony> 아 정말 짜증이...
<autowiz> 아이고
<Seony> 다행히도 모든 데이터를 2중으로 백업해놔서 다행이긴 하지만, 그동안 작업했던 것들이 다 날아가서 시간 낭비 했네요
<samahui_> 와 정말 다행이네요
<Seony> 다행이긴한데, 한시간 넘게 정리하던거라서 다시 하려니 정말 짜증이... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 저번에 저처럼 몇일치 날려먹지는 않으셨자나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇긴하죠
<samahui_> 주말을 잘못보내서 고생중입니다. 금요일에 출장갔다가 진탕 마시고 올라와서 토요일도 사라지고 아직까지 속도 안좋은데다가 운동한답시고 160km나오는 피칭머신에서 날아오는공 두드리다 오른팔 근육통에 손가락에 힘도 없고 ~ 아주 죽겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 우와 160km/h 가 있어요? 저는 120도 치기 힘들던데요
<samahui_> 공이 안보여요
<samahui_> 40개중에 건드린것만 4개정도예요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 맞춘 몇개로 인해서 손이저리더니 어제는 아예 손에 힘이 안들어가더라고요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 선수가 던지는 공 쳐내는 타자들은 사람이 아닌겁니다! 라는 결론을 내렸어요
<autowiz> 프로 선수들이니까요 ㅎㅎ
<Libra102> 혹시 클래시오브클랜 하시는 분
<samahui_> 클래시오브클랜이 뭔가요? 먹는건가요?
<Libra102> Clash of Clans
<samahui_> 그거 재미있나요?
<Libra102> 구글계정으로 게임연동이 되었는데 게임을 새롭게 시작하고 싶은데.. 그게 안되네요.. 쩝.
<Libra102> 구글계정으로 새롭게 시작한 게임을 붙이고 싶은데..
<samahui_> 저처럼 게임용 구글계정을 그냥 새로 만드세요
<Libra102> 게임용 구글계정을??..아..그렇게 하셨나보군요..음..
<autowiz> 요즘 뭐 Clash of clans 재미있다고 하더라구요.
<Libra102> 안드로이드에서 하다가.. 이 게임의 특성상 접속상태만 유지하고 있으면  공격받지 않는다고 해서.
<Libra102> 컴퓨터에서 돌리는 중인데.. 예전에 할때 보석을 다 써먹고..처음하는거라..
<razGon_web> Seony: 늦었습니다. ^^;
<Seony> razGon_web: 넵 괜찮습니다.  바쁘셨나봐요
<Libra102> http://news.khan.co.kr/kh_news/khan_art_view.html?artid=201407010952121&code=910100&nv=stand
<razGon_web> 예 설치는..영문 울티메이트. 구매는 한글울티메이트.
<Seony> 사마휘님이 라이센스 구입하시면 그냥 라이센스 사용해서 설치하시면 되고요
<Seony> 아니면 차라리 하위 버젼(홈,프로)을 설치하신 후 정품 라이센스로 업그레이드 해주면 쉽게 됩니다
<Seony> 라고 말씀하셨네요
<Libra102> 흠.. 이상하게 온라인뉴스를 보면..성인광고 이미지의 아가씨들이 낫설지가 않아요.
<razGon_web> 설치된 상태를 풀지 않고요.
<Seony> 아~  재설치 하지않으실려고 하는거군요
<razGon_web> 예.
<Seony> 저도 안해봐서 확실히는 모르겠는데요, 어디선가 본 적이 있는데,
<samahui_> 그건 더 쉬워요
<samahui_> 언어팩 설치하고 한글로 바꿔주고
<samahui_> 인증만 받으면 되죠
<Seony> 원래는 영문과 한글 라이센스 넘버가 달라서 안되지만, 이 경우는 콜센터 전화걸어서 전화인증 하면 그냥 된다고 했떤걸 본 기억이 납니다
<samahui_> 그것도 방법이겠네요
<samahui_> 정품을 구입하신거면 그냥 콜센터 전화해서 인증받으려 한다고 하세요. 그런 고놈들이 잘 알려드릴겁니다
<ipeter> 클래시 오브 클랜
<ipeter> 그거 마약같아요
<ipeter> 아주 헤어나오기 힘듭니다.
<ipeter> 저도 지금 고생하는중.
<ipeter> 현질 15000원 했습니다.
<autowiz> 현질 1500 인줄 알고 깜짝놀랬습니다.
<autowiz> 피터님~ 잘 지내시지요??
<autowiz> 날씨도 더운데 더위 조심하시구요... 꼭 건강하셔야 해요 흑흑.
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<Seony> 아... 이제는 홈서버도 정말로 증분백업을 해야할 필요성을 느끼게 되네요
<samahui_> 퇴근합니다 ^^ 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ~
<autowiz> 수고들 하셨습니다. 편히 쉬십시요~
<autowiz> 해외 직구할때 체크카드도 사용 가능 할까요?
<ipeter> 음..잘 모르겠어요.
<ipeter> 보통 신용카드만 사용해봐서 잘 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 근데 가능한 체크카드 있다고 들어본거 같기는 합니다.
<autowiz> debut 카드인가 해외 사용은 가능하다고 들었는데 실제로 써본적이 없으니
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 한번 은행별로 해당 직불카드 확인해보셔야할듯 하네요.
<jasonjang> autowiz, 거의 됩니다. -우체국
<autowiz> 아 감사합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요. 늦은 밤입니다.
<ipeter> sp.
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 많이 늦었네요.
<ipeter> 하루 잘 보내셨는지요?
<Ferendevelop> 네. 별 탈 없이 보냈습니다. ipeter님은 오늘 하루 평안히 잘 보내셨는지요?
<ipeter> 네. 저도 무탈히 보낸거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 늦은 시간인데 아직도 야근이신지요?
<Ferendevelop> 전 학생입니다. ^^
<ipeter> 아..
<ipeter> 늦은밤까지 고생하십니다.
<Ferendevelop> 아닙니다. 제 좋아하는 공부 할려고 이 시간에 컴퓨터 켜서 앉아 있는걸요.
<ipeter> 어느쪽 공부하고 계신가요?
<Ferendevelop> 파이썬 공부 중입니다.
<ipeter> 아.. 웹쪽이신가요?
<Ferendevelop> 아뇨. 그냥 x86, x64 arch native 입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 웹은 따로 라이브러리로서 공부하게 될 것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 아..그렇군요.
<ipeter> 모르는거 있으면 많이 여쭤보겠습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 저도 아직 초짜입니다. ^^ 물어보시는건 괜찮은데 원하는 답변을 못 얻으실 수도 있습니다.
<ipeter> spsp
<ipeter> 네네
<Haz3> 하이~
<Haz3> 졸린 점심이네. .=.=
<Haz3> 다들 주무시나...
<razGon-aduQ6600> 리하이요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> Haz3, 올만입니다. ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-02
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony^TP> 안녕하세요
<Seony^TP> yemharc, 혹시 아직도 데본씽크 쓰세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 네 사용중입니다
<Seony^TP> 프로버전이죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 세일할때 산 프로버전입니다
<Seony^TP> 저는 퍼스널 쓰고있는데 어제 우연히 데본 홈피 가니까 썸머 세일한다길래 프로로 업글했거든요
<Seony^TP> 리눅스랑도 자료를 연동하고 싶은데, 프로버전에 웹서버가 있다는거 같더라구요
<yemharc> 웹서버요?
<Seony^TP> 네.  읽기전용 웹서버가 있다고 하는걸 어디서 본거 같아서 혹시 쓰시나해서 물어보는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 데본을 좀 잘 활용하고 싶은데, 별로 쓸일이 없으니...
<Seony^TP> 어차피 스팟라이트로도 검색은 잘되고...
<yemharc> 저는 이번에 요세미티에 스팟라이트 보고
<yemharc> 데본을 버릴까 하는 중이에요
<Seony^TP> 헐 ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...  전 사실, 지금 스팟라이트로도 충분한거 같아요.  근데 스팟라이트의 가장 크고 근본적인 문제점은,
<Seony^TP> 그놈의 mds 프로세스가 씨퓨를 너무 많이 쓴다는 점이거든요..
<yemharc> 그건 확실히 그렇죠......
<Seony^TP> 뭐 암튼  데본 자체 내에서 디비를 네트웍으로 백업하는 기능이 있더라구요...  그거 보고 홈서버에 webdav 설정해서 백업하다가 디비를 통째로 날려먹었어요.  뭔가 충돌을 일으켰는지...
<yemharc> 가끔 애가 우루루루루룩~~ 하면서 자원을 강탈해 갈 때엔....
<Seony^TP> 다시 복원하긴 했는데, 이번 기회에 맥북 자료도 증분백업 할려구요...
<Seony^TP> 최근에 메일 클라이언트가 제대로 작동하는거 같길래, 다시 켰더니 그동안 싱크 안된 이메일 때문에... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 일단 백업은 타임머신이랑 클라우드 시스템에 맡기고 있습니다
<Seony^TP> 이럴 때는 정말 스팟라이트 짜증나더라구요
<yemharc> 뭐 사실 스팟라잇 문제는 그거뿐만은 아니죠
<yemharc> 제가 느끼기에 맥이 윈도보다 밀리는 기능이 부분검색이 아닌가 싶어요
<yemharc> 난 요 폴더 아래로만 찾고 싶은데........ 같은게 좀 명시적이질 못해서 말이죠
<Seony^TP> 그게 어떤 단축키가 있어요.
<Seony^TP> 까먹었는데, 암튼 있더라구요.  사실, 까먹었다는 것 자체가 잘 안쓴다는 얘기... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 보고 들은건 많은데 정작 다들 '그' 단축키는 이름을 부르지 않더군요 Orz
<Seony^TP> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 스팟라잇을 아예 끄고 데본을 파인더처럼 쓰는 방향으로 고려 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 그건 좀 단점이에요
<yemharc> 데본이 데이터 정리해서 저장해 놓기는 좋은데 active db처럼 들어가고 나가고 식으로 써봤더니 영 불편해요
<Seony^TP> 음... 그렇군요...
<Seony^TP> 이왕 구입한 프로그램이니 잘 쓰고싶은데,
<Seony^TP> 제가 문서를 많이 다루는 직업이 아니다보니, 참 애매하네요
<Seony^TP> 그렇다고 소스코드에 대한 신택스 하이라이트 기능이 있는 것도 아니고...
<yemharc> 으어;; 엘지 갑니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<razGon-aduQ6600> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_> Q6600 처분해 버리시나요? 아이디보고 말씀드립니다 ^^;
<samahui_> 재접속하겠습니다
<razGon-aduQ6600> 예 동생에게 보냅니다. 현재 메인보드가 문제라서요.
<razGon-aduQ6600> 헉..
<razGon-aduQ6600> samahui: 리하이요.예 동생에게 보냅니다. 현재 메인보드가 문제라서요.
<samahui> 그럲군요.
<razGon-aduQ6600> 메인보드 구입해서. 동생에게 나름 구형하이엔드로 보내주려구요.
<razGon-aduQ6600> 저는 i7으로. 내일교체일입니다. ^-^
<samahui> q6600이면 보드 좀 안정된놈 붙여주고 그래픽카드 왠만한거 넣어주면 지금도 충분히 쓺나하죠
<samahui> i7당으로 오시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 후딱오세요
<razGon-aduQ6600> 보드는 새거로 구입. 그래픽카드는 라데온HD4850
<razGon-aduQ6600> foaㅇㅇㄲ3
<razGon-aduQ6600> 램은DDR3 8ㅎ
<samahui> 아직 꽤 쓸만한 놈이군요
<razGon-aduQ6600> 지금 이보드에서 SSD는 무리일까요?
<samahui> 그게 sata 지원방식에 따라서 제 속도 안날수도 있지만 그래도 쓸만은 하죠
<samahui> 하드보다는 어찌되도 빠르자나요
<razGon-aduQ6600> 그렇군요. SSD128G까지 장착해야 겠군요.
<razGon-aduQ6600> 새컴은 i7_하즈웰 리프레시.RAM 16G. SSD 250G. H97메인보드. 2TB SSHD. 라데온R7-260X
<razGon-aduQ6600> 그래픽카드는 안사려했지만, 이때아니면 못살거 같아서요..ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 디자인 목적에 small footprint가 있는데 작은 사이즈로 생각하면 될까요?
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요 ~
<samahui> 밥먹고 오겠습니다~
<samahui_> 와~ 정말 날씨 덥군요
<samahui_> 말그대로 푹푹 찝니다
<samahui_> 장마가 몰려온다더니 습하니 덥고 기분이 찝찝한 그런 날이네요.
<bluedusk> 진자 욕나온다
<bluedusk> 카드 사용 내역서 하나 뽑을라고
<bluedusk> 한시간동안 이게 뭔짓인지
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 드러워서 아침밥값 안받는다..ㅅㅂ
<Libra102> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20131017100645&type=det
<jasonjang> 불덕 = 불더스크님도 빨리 나가셔~ 왜 한국서 천대 받아요?
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 저 개발자가 아니라서요..;
<bluedusk> 개발에 개자도 모름.;
<jasonjang> 관리자 입장으로 가면 되쟎아요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 관리할줄 모름..ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 저 컴맹에 할줄아는게 없어요.;
<bluedusk> http://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?mode=LSD&sid1=001&oid=011&aid=0002540548
<bluedusk> 이거 보니깐 4가지 항목에 해당되네요.;
<bluedusk> 하아.;
<Seony> 제가 이곳에서 늘 강조하는 얘기입니다만,
<Seony> 빨리 외국 나오세요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> = 냬 말이...
<jasonjang> 써니님, 내가 가능한 '귀국하지 마시라'는 말씀 한 것 기억나죠?
<jasonjang> 써니님, 내가 '가능한 귀국하지 마시라'는 말씀 한 것 기억나죠?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 안/못 나가본 분들은 우물안 '사람'이요. ㅎ
<Seony> 저도 최대한 한국 안돌아가기 위해서, "살아남기 위한 영어" 공부를 필사적으로 하는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon-aduQ6600> 아.. 요즘 제가 정신 없네요.
<razGon-aduQ6600> 인사도 못드리고....
<razGon-aduQ6600> 환자 보느라고 바쁘면 모르나.. 이건.. 잡무로 바쁘니..ㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아픈사람 없으면 의료종사자 빼고는 좋은일이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 바빠서 인사도 잘 못드리네요
<razGon-aduQ6600> 오늘도 퇴근합니다. 내일 교체 작업합니다.
<razGon-aduQ6600> 수고요.ㅋ
<samahui> 수고하셨습니다. 퇴근들 잘하세요
<samahui> 저도 이만 들어가 볼께요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 좋은밤 되십시요~
<razGon_AduQ6600> 굳모닝!
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-03
<Seony^TP> 안녕하세요.  오늘은 다들 조용하시네요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 정말 오늘은 조용하군요
<ipeter> 우분투 14.04 버그 이제 많이 보완됐나요?
<ipeter> 한국어 깨지고, 글자위가 잘리는것과 같은것들이요.
<samahui> 어느순간 그런 버그를 모르고 사용하고 있었네요
<samahui> 지금 안보이니 해결된거겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~ 밥먹고 오겠습니다
<ipeter> 식사 맛있게하고 오세요!
<ihavnoth> 전 아직 깨지는거 같아요
<ihavnoth> xchat 버그일지도 모르겠네요
<razGon_AduQ6600> 드디어 교체 작업 진행합니다!!
<razGon_AduQ6600> 있다 뵈요!! ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요 오랜만이네용!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 오랜만입니다 :)
<Markers> 혹시 다들 운동 꾸준히 하시나요?
<yemharc> 한 10년 안했는데 의사가 "뭐, 그냥 그리 사세요. 괜찮아요" 하길래 그만.......
<Markers> ....
<Markers> 의사가 조언하기 귀찮았던 모양....;
<yemharc> 운동을 "안하던" 마음가짐에서 "안해도 되는"으로 바뀌니까
<Markers> 아침 8시 운동을 해야될지 저녘 9시 운동을 해야될지 고민중인데
<yemharc> 이젠 "못하는" 몸이 된거같습니다
<Markers> 운동 하셔야졍. 건강을 위해성.
<Seony^TP> Markers, 아는 분이 온디맨드 코리아에서 인턴한다고 했었죠?
<Markers> 넴.
<Seony^TP> 거기 요즘 사이트에 광고를 덕지덕지 발라놔서,
<Markers> 이번에 저희 학교에서 또 학부생 몇 보낸다고 들었어요.
<Seony^TP> 제온 씨퓨로도 페이지가 버벅일 정도에요
<Markers> 덜덜..
<Seony^TP> 짜증나서 전부 다 블럭시켜버렸어요
<Seony^TP> 광고로 먹고사는거 이해해서 왠만하면 광고는 전부 다 봐주는데,
<Seony^TP> 제온 씨퓨로도 버벅일 정도면 좀 심한거 같아요
<Markers> 동영상 볼때 나와요? 지금 웹페이지에선 딱히 보이진 않는데 -_-ㅋ
<Markers> 머 근데 저한테 말하셔도 어떻게 할 수가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^TP> 메인페이지는 괜찮아요.  방송 나오는 페이지를 들어가면 아주... ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎ 말씀 전해달라는 얘기는 아니구요,
<Seony^TP> 아는 분 있다길래 걍 얘기하는 거에요.
<Markers> -_-z
<Markers> 이제 조만간 다시 한국으로 복귀할 사람이라.
<Seony^TP> 아~
<Markers> 근데 외국에선 저런 사이트에서 한국 방송 봐요?
<Markers> 토렌트로 구하긴 힘든가 외국에선.
<Seony^TP> 요즘 한국방송 토렌트로 도는데가 별로 없어요.  예전에 많았는데,
<Seony^TP> 언젠가부터 단속을 심하게 하면서 전부 다 없어졌어요
<Markers> 음..
<Markers> 일단 한국 주요 3사 방송은 토렌트 잘 막는건 아는데
<Seony^TP> 온디맨드 같은 경우야 합법적으로 서비스하는데라서 별로 걱정할 필요가 없죠
<Markers> 요샌 주요 3사 방송보다는 케이블 방송이 더 재미있어서 ㅋ
<Markers> 그렇군요.
<Seony^TP> 걍 방송 보는거 몇개만 보는 거에요.  티비를 하루종일 끼고 사는게 아니라...
<Markers> 전 그거 이용자가 많을려나 의문점이 들어서 -_-ㅋ
<Seony^TP> 외국에 나와보시면 의문점이 풀리실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 알려주세요 ㅋ
<Markers> 외국 나갈일이 없어서 --;
<Markers> 계획도 거의 없지만
<Seony^TP> 알려주고자시고 할 것도 없어요.  한국방송 볼데가 없으니까 온디맨드 같은 곳을 이용하게 되는거죠
<Markers> 토렌트를 못 구하나요 아예?
<Markers> 시드가 없나 ‘ㅁ'/
<Seony^TP> 시간 투자해서 찾으면 어딘가는 있겠죠.
<Seony^TP> 근데 그짓해서 다운받을 때까지 기다릴바에는 그냥 온디맨드 가서 보면 되잖아요
<Seony^TP> 더군다나 컴맹 같은 경우는 토렌트 이용하는 것도 불가능하고
<Seony^TP> 그러니까 스트리밍 서비스가 안될 것처럼 보여도 다 되는 거에요
<Seony^TP> 일단 저는 퇴근합니다
<Markers> 혹시 가격대가 얼마예용?
<Seony^TP> 나중에 봐요
<Seony^TP> 가격?
<Markers> 퇴근하세용 ‘ㅅ'/
<Seony^TP> 무슨 가격이요?
<yemharc> 온디멘드 이용료 말하시는거 같네요
<Seony^TP> 유료 얼마 안해요
<Seony^TP> 한 달에 한국돈으로 만원쯤
<Seony^TP> 돈 안내면, 방송 중간중간마다 광고 20초짜리를 계속 봐야하는데, 뭐 그 정도는 봐줄 수 있죠
<Markers> 오.
<Markers> 괜찮네용
<Markers> 외국은 이런거 없나 -_-;
<Seony^TP> 있잖아요.
<Seony^TP> 훌루
<Markers> 오호!
<Seony^TP> 암튼 퇴근!
<yemharc> 으어 졸려라........
<Markers> 퇴근 엄청 빨리하시네영..
<Markers> 이놈의 git 설정하는게 너무 어렵네요 -ㅅ-
<Markers> 운영할려고 햇던 내가 잘못한건가
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 막상 설정 한번 해보고 나면 쉬워져요
<Seony> 코앞이라...
<yemharc> 뭐든 처음이 힘들죠
<yemharc> Seony: 저도 나름 가깝다고 생각은 하지만 서니님은 정말 가깝네요
<Markers> 전 처음이든 반복작업을 하던 시간 걸리는거는 엄청 걸리는거 같음 ㅡㅡ;
<Markers> 그냥 회사 건물 나와서 바로 옆건물이 집인거 같은..
<Markers> -ㅁ-
<Seony> 근데 걸어다니는건 아니구요, 전기스쿠터 타고다녀요
<Seony> 걸어서는 한 15분쯤 걸리는거 같네요
<Markers> 나가고서 들어오는데 대충 8분 걸리셧네요.
<yemharc> 제가 이전에 살던 집이
<yemharc> 회사 옆 건물이었죠
<yemharc> .....
<Seony> 네.  7-8분쯤
<drake_kr> yemharc: 노예
<yemharc> drake_kr: 제대로 ㅇㅇ
<Markers> 회사분들이 집으로 쳐들어가지 않아요?
<yemharc> 그건 모르게 했죠
<yemharc> 숙소 되는거 순식간입니다
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 그럼 퇴근할때 일부러 멀리 갓다가 다시 오셧겟군요
<yemharc> 보통 가장 늦게 퇴근했죠
<yemharc> ........
<yemharc> 타의로 (...)
<yemharc> 창문이 안 닫혀서 비가 들이쳤다 -> 아침에 출근하면 절 쳐다본다
<yemharc> 같은 상황이 벌어지곤 했습니다
<Markers> .....?
<Markers> 이해가 잘 안되는 상황인데…?;;
<yemharc> 제일 늦게 가니까요
<Markers> ….
<Markers> 회사 창문을 안 닫고 간걸 말하셧던거군요. 전 집 창문인줄...
<yemharc> 이래서 context switching은 위험한겁니다 (응?)
<yemharc> drake_kr: -j 에 몇을 줄지를 두고 토론한다 == 싸우자
<drake_kr> 뭘 그런걸 가지고
<yemharc> 편집기 우열을 논한다 == 십자군 전쟁
<drake_kr> yemharc: 대통령을 언급한다
<yemharc> 편집기 사용을 강제한다 == 종교탄압
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그건 술마시자고
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 난 누가 대통령 이야기 꺼내면 졸림
<yemharc> 졸리니까 술이나 마시면서 깨야죠
<yemharc> 그사람도 술 좀 들어가면 더 안하겠지
<yemharc> .......
<drake_kr> 더 멕이면서 난 쓰러지지
<drake_kr> 아니 답이 다 나와있는 문제를 가지고
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 비트코인 채굴기로 만든 빌드머신이 필요해요
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/501010 그리고 넌 병신 찍어라 끗.
<yemharc> zㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내가 병신 이름을 알아서 뭐해
<Markers> 포스팅에 윈도우 소개가 있어....
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 당연하죠. 윈도우 유저인데
<Markers> 두둥
<yemharc> 생각해보세요
<yemharc> 무슨 리눅스 원리주의자 같은 사람이 이 동네 와서 대표 할 수 있을거 같은가요?
<Markers> 글쎄영..
<Markers> 원리주의자 라는 말을 어떻게 이해해야될지 ㅋ
<yemharc> M$는 우리의 적!! 같은거 외치는 사람요
<drake_kr> 리눅스가 짱이니까 님들 다 리눅스 쓰셈 <- 이런사람 말하는거같음
<yemharc> MS 얘기 나와서 말인데 다음번에 MS에서 모임 하게되면
<yemharc> 사은품좀 뜯어봐요
<yemharc> 오피스 365 1개월 이용권 같은거.
<Markers> -ㅁ-;
<drake_kr> 내년엔
<drake_kr> 장태희가 할거야
<Markers> 아 글고보니 이제 전역이지 않나요?
<Markers> 벌써 2년이라닝
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/OpenGL_Programming
<drake_kr> 그땐 게임을 만들기 위해 집을 몇채 포기해야 했지..
<Markers> 아웅 혹시 jenkins랑 git 연동해서 쓰시는분 계세여?
<yemharc> 일단 git 서버를 안 써서요........
<ihavnoth> Telechips 좀 유명해졌나요?
<ihavnoth> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telechips
<drake_kr> stb에서 자주 보이는 똥칩이군요..
<ipeter> Markers: 전 달리기 좋아해서 자주 달립니다.
<ipeter> 6킬로~10키로미터 정도 달려요.
<ipeter> 근데 나이 들면서 귀찮아지는건 어쩔 수가 없네요.
<ihavnoth> 주가는 거의 바닥이군요
<ihavnoth> 4245원이네요
<drake_kr> 아으
<drake_kr> 다 알고 쓰기는 어렵겠네요 이거..
<drake_kr> omx가 뭐지
<ihavnoth> 스펙만 맞으면 다음에 텔레칩스 쓰자고 하고 싶은데
<ihavnoth> 안먹힐꺼같아요
<drake_kr> ... 임베디드...
<ihavnoth> 경쟁사에서 퀄컴으로 간다고 ... 묻지마 따라갈듯하네요
<drake_kr> 퀄컴 지원 지랄같은데...
<drake_kr> 아.. 그래도 좋은 편이긴 한가..
<drake_kr> 엑시노스같은 ap에 비하면..
<ihavnoth> 지원은 텔레칩스가 좋죠^.^
<ihavnoth> 퀄컴이나 삼성이나.. 둘다 마찬가지 일꺼같네요...
<ihavnoth> 기술력딸리면 지원 좋은 AP고르고 최대한 완성도를 높혀야하는디... 자꾸 스펙싸움만 할려고하니...
<drake_kr> 그게 바로 한국형 마인드죠
<drake_kr> 애플 제품이 짱인 이유는 스펙이 아니죠...
<ipeter> 어떤.exe 파일을 윈도우상에서 더블클릭한다는것은 내부적으로 명령프롬프트상에서 그 '어떤.exe'파일을 실행시키는것과 같은거 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 명령 프롬프트인 cmd.exe도 마찬가지로 로더를 불러와주는거죠..
<drake_kr> 리눅스의 bash도 로더를 불러와주는거고
<ipeter> 으...로더에 대해서 좀 더 알아보겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> drake_kr: 고맙습니다.
<drake_kr> exe파일은 pe라는 로더고, 리눅스는 elf라는 로더
<drake_kr> 플스2도 리눅스 기반임을 알수 있죠....
<ipeter> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EB%A1%9C%EB%8D%94_(%EC%BB%B4%ED%93%A8%ED%8C%85)
<Seony> 소니 플레이스테이션 플랫폼은 프비 기반 아닌가요?
<Seony> 넷비인지 프비인지..
<samahui_> 프비로 알고 있어요
<drake_kr> 앗
<drake_kr> Seony: 너무 따지는거 아닙니까 엉엉
<drake_kr> BSD는 참 더럽게 포지션이 애매해졌어요.. 그냥 유닉슨데..
<LYUSO_THINK> 어 플스 BSD 기반일텐데
<drake_kr> BSD는 리눅스쪽에서 자주 노는데 리눅스진영에서는 '너네 리눅스 아니잖음' 이러고..
<LYUSO_THINK> 아마 그게 Orbis OS 라고 BSD 개조한 그건걸로 기억해요.
<samahui_> FreeBSD기반의 Orbis OS입니다
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 elf 포맷입죠..
<LYUSO_THINK> BSD 진영은 리눅스진영의 GPLed 때문에 좀 몰락하는 느낌...
<drake_kr> 근데 몰락 안하고 꿋꿋이 버티고 있군요
<drake_kr> 그냥 자양분이 되고 역사속으로 사라질뻔..
<drake_kr> 네트웍 관련 기술의 기반은 거의 BSD잖아요
<drake_kr> 삥같은것도 그렇고
<LYUSO_THINK> 아무래도 그 덕분에..... 도 있지만 Apple 덕인것도 있겠죠.
<drake_kr> 굳이 따지자면 라이센스겠죠..
<drake_kr> GNU GPL은 기업이 싫어하는 라이센스니까요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠.
<Seony> 요즘 대세인 클라우드 때문에, 프비는 더 힘들어지지 않을까 싶네요.  방화벽으로 프비 따라갈 플랫폼은 없긴하지만...
<LYUSO_THINK> 아무래도 대응이 안되니......
<ipeter> drake_kr: 그럼 .exe파일은 로더를 호출하는거로 생각하면 될까요?
<drake_kr> win32pe 로더가 안에 있었나? 그럴거에요
<ipeter> 넹넹
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즘 공유기들은 성능이 엄청 올라가더라구요.
<drake_kr> (쓸데없이)
<LYUSO_THINK> 2.97Ghz ARM 5코어 를 집어넣은 게 나오던데.
<ihavnoth> ARM 5코어는 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> 보통 FPGA로 박아서 나오는데 감가상각이 안맞으면 그렇게 해서 단가를 낮출수도 있는거라서요..
<LYUSO_THINK> ASIC 나 FPGA 대신에 소프트웨어로 처리해도 나쁜 건 없다고 생각해요.
<LYUSO_THINK> ihavnoth,   보통 임베디드 장비에는 ARM 이라는 회사에서 만든 아키텍쳐를 사용한 CPU 가 들어갑니다. 그런 CPU 중에서 코어가 5개인 경우..... 죠....
<ihavnoth> 아 제가 띄어쓰기를 잘 못봤네요
<LYUSO_THINK> http://www.asus.com/Networking/RTAC3200/ 이 공유기가 문제의 해당 CPU 적용제품인데
<LYUSO_THINK> CPU 빨로 IPsec 도 돌릴 모양.
<drake_kr> 기가빗부터는 cpu가 아무리 빨라도 처리하기 애매할텐데..
<LYUSO_THINK> 넷기어 SRX 시리즈 1Gbps 라우터도 IPsec 대역성능은 20Mbps 정도더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 지원 안하는것보다야 나은거지만.
<drake_kr> 음, 리눅스도 하드웨어가 제한되니 할게 많아지는군요 -.- 이상한 현상
<yemharc> 잠깐 낮잠자고 왔더니 외계어가 떠돌아 다니네요
<ihavnoth> 브로드컴은 홈피에서 AP 설명을 자세히 안해놨네요
<yemharc> 보통 안해놓지 않아요?
<yemharc> 제품 브로셔 말씀하시는건가?
<drake_kr> 설명이 hwp 스펙문서처럼 되어 있나요?
<ihavnoth> 내부 코어 뭐 쓰는지 나온 블락 그림이요
<ihavnoth> http://www.telechips.com/eng/images/product/img_consumer17.gif 이정도 block diagram이요
<yemharc> 어.......
<yemharc> 이런건 보통 제품 브로셔로 배포하는 PDF에 있지 않아요?
<ihavnoth> http://ko.broadcom.com/products/Applications-and-Multimedia-Processors/Tablet-Application-Processors/BCM11181
<ihavnoth> 이정도 정보 밖에 못찾겠네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 브로드컴이나 퀼컴은 데이터쉬트 요청해야 보내주는걸로 아는데....
<LYUSO_THINK> 아니면 바이두 검색해보세요.
<drake_kr> nda 맺어야 되나
<LYUSO_THINK> atmel confidental 문서도 바이두 검색하면 주르르르륵 나오던 신기함....
<yemharc> 에.......얼라리
<yemharc> 이번 구글I/O 핵심내용이 구글드라이브 용량 무제한이네;;
<ihavnoth> 최신 제품 아니면 아마도 신경안쓸꺼같아요
<drake_kr> 한달 10달라
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즘 대세가 중앙식 클라우드인지 퍼스널 서버인지 참 애매해지는것같아요.
<LYUSO_THINK> NAS 의 도입으로 개인 서버 운영자가 폭증하고 있으니
<drake_kr> 클라우드는 말부터 애매하자나요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠.. 개인 서버들은 개인 서버지만 구글 드라이브도 클라우드같은 건가..
<LYUSO_THINK> 용어 자체가 원래 좀 구름이었으니
<ihavnoth> 텔레칩스는 4천원대 코아로직은 천원대네요... 주식
<ihavnoth> 엠텍비전은... 상장폐지...
<drake_kr> 아 예제코드가 안도네 시발......
<ihavnoth> http://www.mediatek.com/
<ihavnoth> 홈피 디자인 어때요?
<drake_kr> ie6는 버려졌네요
<ihavnoth> 파폭은 잘보이네요
<ihavnoth> 회사 홈피 치고는 파격적이네요
<drake_kr> modernizr 컴포넌트로 만든거네요 잘만들었넹
<ihavnoth> 그게 뭔가요? css같은겉가요?
<drake_kr> 그냥 라이브러리같은거에요
<ihavnoth> 네
<drake_kr> wordpress같은건 아니고
<ihavnoth> 97년에 설립했는데 대단하네요
<drake_kr> 생각해보면
<ihavnoth> CDROM 칩셋 만들다가 세계 5위 안에 드는 AP업체가 되다니...
<drake_kr> 유저들이 어쩌고 저쩌고 뭐라뭐라해도 욕먹으면서 계속 새로운 시도를 하는 기업이 끝까지 가는거 같애요
<ihavnoth> 12년 자료인데 모바일 부문 세계 3위네요
<drake_kr> MS가 계속 삽질하는거 같아도
<drake_kr> 삽질하는게 크게 보여서 그렇지, 계속 뭔가 하고 있잖아요
<drake_kr> Vista에서 테스트했던거 완성시킨게 7이고..
<drake_kr> 8에서 삽질하고 있는거 8.2에서 거진 완성시킬테고..
<drake_kr> (하지만 이해할 수 없는 Windows ME)
<ihavnoth> 8.1인지 8.2인지 태블릿 봤는데 이쁘더군요
<ihavnoth> 작년엔 미디어텍이 삼성을 제치고 세계 2위군요
<drake_kr> 리눅스대표가 윈도우 칭찬해주는것도 좀 웃긴가요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 리눅스대표래, 우분투대표 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 리눅스대표!
<ihavnoth> 욕망아저씨군요... 내심 리눅스 대표를 꿈꾸시고 있었군요
<ihavnoth> http://victor8481.tistory.com/166
<LYUSO_THINK> 그릇이 역시 엄청 크셨어요.
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 리눅스 대표 drake_kr 님
<bluedusk> 굽신굽신
<drake_kr> 아직 아니거든요
<ihavnoth> 위키에 리누스_토르발스 라고 인물 소개 나오는데
<ihavnoth> 할아버지가 시인이었네요
<bluedusk> 근데 참 저도 이렇게 정작 중요하지 않을때 갑자기 튀어나와서 헛소리 하는걸 보면
<bluedusk> 3자 입장에서 봤을때 참 얄미울거 같기도 해요..
<ihavnoth> 그렇게 세심한 사람이 이방에 있을까요?
<bluedusk> 음
<LYUSO_THINK> 음....
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 도무지 이놈의잠은
<ipeter> 진짜 어쩔수가 없네요.
<ipeter> 졸려서 죽다 살아났습니다.
<drake_kr> 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 님은 저만 빡치게 하니까
<yemharc> android auto라니 절대 쓰고싶지 않다 (...)
<drake_kr> 제가 괜찮으면 다 괜찮은겁니다
<LYUSO_THINK> 힉 무섭..
<drake_kr> yemharc: Windows Auto
<drake_kr> 잘 달리고 있는데 차가 파랗게 변해?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 차라리 그게 낫죠
<yemharc> 차이점이 뭐냐면
<yemharc> 윈도우라면 엔진까지 멈추는데
<yemharc> 안드면 핸들 락이 걸리는데 엔진은 도는 꼴이라
<yemharc> ...........
<bluedusk> 헐..
<yemharc> 나는 지금 쓰고 있으면서도 여전히 안드로이드의 안정성을 절대 신뢰/신용하지 않아요
<bluedusk> 전 누구 빡치게 하거나 그런거 잘 못하는데..ㅠ
<drake_kr> SM Windows : 차타고 가면서 mp3 듣는게 그렇게 불만이야? 앙??
<yemharc> drake_kr: 약관 위배입니다
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 폰에 루트 계정을 안주는걸로 소송 걸면 질까요?
<yemharc> 소송?
<yemharc> 어느 상황이냐에 따라 다릅니다
<yemharc> 그냥 태클을 거는거랑
<yemharc> 시중에 나온걸 사서 그거에 대해 태클 거는건 좀 많이 달라요
<Seony> 소송이라는 행위가, 당연히 되어야하는 것이 되지않고 오히려 정신적 혹은 금전적 "피해"를 받았을 때 성립되는거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 근데 루트권한이 '당연'의 범주에 들어가는지는 기준이 없잖아요
<Seony> 그러니, 안드로이드 폰에 루트 계정을 안주는 것 자체는 소비자에게 피해를 주는 행위가 아니라, 역설적으로 소비자를 보호하기 위한 행위죠ㅗ
<Seony> 따라서, 소송이 이루어지지 않을 것 같은데요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그건 전자의 경우고
<yemharc> 후자의 경우에는 이미 폰을 구매한 시점에서 EULA에 동의한거니 역시 소송무효
<Seony> 사실, 약관법이라는게 만약 애매한 상황이 발생할 경우 법에서는 기업이 아닌 소비자에게 유리한 쪽으로 해석하는 것이 원칙이라서, 설령 EULA에 동의를 했다고 해도 만약 규정이 잘못된게 있으면 소송을 통해서 뒤집어엎을 수는 있긴한데요,
<Seony> 그래도 루트 계정은 관련이 없어보이네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 일단 루트권한이 없다고 유저가 피해를 본다고 볼 수도 없을 뿐더러
<yemharc> 소비자에게 유리하게 해석하려고 하면 일반론 관점으로 봐야 하는데 그렇게 따지면 되려 독이거든요 이게
<ihavnoth> 기본 어플이 삭제가 안돼요....
<yemharc> 다만 사람들이 잘못 알고 있는게, 루팅이 약관위배니 위법이니 알고 있는데 전혀 상관없고요
<yemharc> 약관에 위배되는 경우에는 '처벌'이 아니라 '추가적인 서비스 제공'을 못 받는거 뿐입니다 (AS같은거)
<yemharc> ihavnoth: 루팅만 하신 다음 어플 지우고 다시 락 거세요
<ihavnoth> 그게 가능한가요?
<yemharc> 불가능할것도 없죠
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 제가 넥서스를 좋아하는 이유이기도 한데
<yemharc> 웃긴게 여타 제조사들은 뭔놈의 기밀이 그리 많은지 factory-image도 공개 안하려고 발악들을 해대요
<ihavnoth> 제 폰은 LG껀데 무선 AP추가를 못해요
<yemharc> 사실 루팅한 다음에 boot.img만 다시 플래싱 하면 언루팅이 되는건데
<ihavnoth> 무선 AP추가하면 리부팅해요
<yemharc> 그건 명백히 버그네요
<yemharc> 모델이 뭐에요?
<ihavnoth> 프라다3에요
<ihavnoth> 펌웨어 업했거든요 진저에서 ICS로
<yemharc> 아
<ihavnoth> 그래서 기존에 저장해 놓은 AP로만 접속이 가능해서
<yemharc> 프라다면.......
<yemharc> .....걔들 그거 지원 중단했을건데
<ihavnoth> 회사에서 무선 AP하나 설치해서 집이랑 AP이름이랑 비번 동일하게 설정해놨어요
<ihavnoth> 이제 딱 2년 된거 같네요 구매한지
<yemharc> 저런...
<yemharc> 그냥 커스텀롬이라도 올리시지 그러세요
<ihavnoth> 커스텀롬도 뱅킹이랑 주식 프로그램 잘 될까요?
<yemharc> cyanogenmod에서 지원할텐데요 그거
<ihavnoth> 안된다는 소문이 있던데요
<yemharc> 안드폰에서 뱅킹이랑 주식 프로그램이라니......
<ihavnoth> 그게 주 용도에요 주식 뱅킹 카카오게임
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 차라리 아이팟 하나 구매하라고 추천하고 싶은데요.......
<yemharc> 여튼간에, 그럼 커스텀롬에선 안될겁니다
<yemharc> 그놈들이 좀 집요하게 루팅 여부를 확인해대서요
<yemharc> 돌려막기 할 수는 있는데 복잡하고.....
<ihavnoth> 그래서 루트권한을 줬으면 좋겠어요
<ihavnoth> wpa_supplicant.conf 파일 수정만하면되는데...
<ihavnoth> AS 센터 가자니 반나절 공칠것 같고 백업도 귀찮고요
<yemharc> 그것보단 센터 가면 보나마나 공초 해주고 끝이겠죠
<ihavnoth> 그래도 다행이 올레랑 myLGNet, iptime이 등록돼있어서
<ihavnoth> 버티고 있어요
<Seony> 맥포트로 네트워크 백업툴 하나 설치하는데, qt4를 받아오네요... 아 이거 또 짜증이...
<yemharc> Seony: brew로 써보세요
<Seony> 안그래도 brew를 받아서 좀 써보다가 걍 맥포트로 다시 돌아왔어요
<drake_kr> 사장새끼한테 맥을 좀 사달라고 할까
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 데본씽크로 작업하다가 디비가 통째로 날아간걸 경험해서...
<Seony> 이제는 제 맥도 증분백업하려구요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 우분투 전용 드랍박스를 하나 만들까..
<Seony> 바큘라로 한시간에 한번씩 백업 돌릴 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> http://www.mynote.co.kr/smartphone.htm
<ihavnoth> 갤럭시 넥서스 중고가도 10만원 근처군요
<ipeter> 진짜 드레이크님의 말씀은 너무 재미있어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 사장새끼.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 모델 따라 다르군요...
<yemharc> 겔넥 6만원이면 살텐데요
<ipeter> 근데 드레이크님 맥보다는 윈도우 사용한다고 하지 않으셨나요?
<ihavnoth> 5만원 짜리도 있군요...
<yemharc> 회사에 테스트용으로 있던거 액정이 나가서 수리하려니가 16만원이라길래 중고 봤더니 6만원....이어서 새로 샀죠
<drake_kr> 맥은 원래 사서 '안쓰는'거에요
<yemharc> 그건 스팀
<yemharc> 스팀은 가장 완벽한 '게임' 플랫폼 이죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 인류 역사상 이정도로 완벽하게 구매욕을 자극하는 콜렉션 게임은 없었어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 스팀은 게임의 또다른 재미죠.
<drake_kr> 플랫폼 자체가 도전과제
<LYUSO_THINK> 게임을 하는게 아니라 사는게 목적
<yemharc> 스팀의 모토는 모아서 방치한다
<ihavnoth> 갤럭시 넥서스 하나 사야겠군요
<yemharc> 겔넥보단 넥4를 추천합니다
<ihavnoth> 가격좀 찾아보야겠네요 넥4
<ihavnoth> 제 폰은 중고가 사는 가격이 2-3만원이네요 -.-
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 네이버 사전에 영어단어 검색하고 아래 일본어 사전 발음 들어보면 재미있네요
<drake_kr> 비냉이 땡기네요
<drake_kr> 안매움 < 좀매움 < 걍매움 < 졸매움 < 안죽어 < 개매움 < 싸우자
<ipeter> 늦은밤까지 많은분들이 계시는군요.
<ihavnoth> stardic을 오랜만에 실행해봤더니 발음 잘 나오는군요
<samahui_> 전 이만 실례 할께요
<samahui_> 즐거운 밤샘들 되세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 내일 뵈요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요. 늦은 밤.. 아니 새벽인데 계시나요?
<razGon_i7HR> 하이 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7HR> 드디어 교체 완료!
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 닉네임이 늘 컴퓨터와 관련되시는군요
<razGon_i7HR> 요즘은 그렇죠.ㅋ
<razGon_i7HR> 지금 산 컴이 제가 여태까지 구입한 것중에서 가장 하이엔드.
<Work^Seony> 오~ 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 올해 말이나 내년 초에 맥프로 상위모델 구매할 예정이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 489만원짜리네요
<razGon_i7HR> i7 하즈웰리프레쉬. 16G램. h97메인보드. 라데온 R7 260x
<razGon_i7HR> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7HR> 이정도만 되도 진료 프로그램을 신속히 돌리고 인코딩도 무리없을 거 같아요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 인코딩이라면, 동영상 인코딩이에요?
<Work^Seony> 전 맥프로 사서 웹서핑을 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 구입예정인 사양으로 맞추니 530만원이 나오는군요.  가격차이가 미국이랑 좀 심하긴 하네요
<razGon_i7HR> Work^Seony: 예 저희학회에서 제작한 영상물을 인코딩해서 저장해야 합니다.
<Seony^TP> 좋은 컴퓨터를 좋게 활용하시네요.  저는 별로 활용할 데가 없어서...
<Seony^TP> 그래봐야 vmware 여러개 띄우는거 말고는 딱히 쓸데가 없네요
<razGon_i7HR> ㅎㅎㅎ 실은 인코딩 말고 VM띄우는 것도 있습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_i7HR> VM상에서 우분투를 가상으로 서버 운영하려구요.ㅋ 4쓰레드정도 주면 되겠죠.ㅋ
<Seony^TP> 서버면 뭐 솔직히 씨퓨 하나만 줘도 충분할 거에요.
<razGon_i7HR> 실은 진료프로그램 돌리기는 과분한 사양이나 동시에 여러가지 돌리는데 사용하려구요.ㅋ
<Seony^TP> 다른 무거운걸 운영하신다면 좀 더 줘야겠지만, 단순한 파일서버 정도면 씨퓨 하나로도 충분해요
<Seony^TP> 어찌보면, 게임이 제가 컴퓨터를 혹사시킬 수 있는 최대의 작업이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7HR> 그렇죠...ㅋ
<razGon_i7HR> 그래서 그래픽 카드를 구입한이유가. QHD를 하스웰은 지원하지 않더군요. 게임도 할겸.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^TP> 저는 지금 홈 네트워킹 구성 때문에 골치가 아프네요
<Seony^TP> 집에 공유기 2대, 스위치 4대로도 부족한 현상이 생겨서,
<Seony^TP> 아무래도 네트워킹을 재구성해야할 것 같습니다...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-04
<razGon_i7HR> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7HR> Seony^TP: 저도 공유기 3대에 AP겸보조배터리 1개 로 구성요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7HR> 근데 통일이 안되요.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 내일 금요일부터 금토일 연휴라서, 네트워킹 재구성을 좀 고려해야겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 방화벽 구성하고 싶은데, 남는 컴퓨터는 많아도 전기세가 아까워서 쉽지가 않네요...
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 우분투 로코팀 관련되서 정보 볼려면 어디로 가야되용?
<Work^Seony> 공식 정보요?
<Markers> 네 ㅎ. 사실 어제 irc 챗 정보 볼려고 찾는거긴 하지만..
<Markers> 전에 접근 방법 알았던거 같은데 공식 사이트에서 어떻게 갔는지 기억이 안나네요;
<Work^Seony> 로코팀 정보랑 irc 채팅 로그랑은 다른데요
<Work^Seony> 로코팀 정보라면 이곳 http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko/
<Markers> 아. url이 완전 다르군요;
<samahui> 오늘은 아침부터 외근 중입니다. 금요일인데 여유롭게 보내고 싶네요
<samahui> 그래서 일 다하고 회사 안들어가고 점심 먹고 들어가려고 단골 커피숍으로 도망쳐왔습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> samahui, http://storyball.daum.net/episode/3511 이거 한 번 보세요.  꽤 볼만합니다
<samahui> 실리콘밸리에서 일하는 시간과 장소의 자유로움이라는 대목이 와닫죠
<samahui> 전 스스로 그렇게 만들고 있습니다
<samahui> 농땡이라는 무기를 이용해서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하지만 역시 전 실리콘벨리에 안남길 잘했어요 영어에서 자신감이 파악~ 깍여요
<samahui> 엊그제도 요즘 한국이 자막으로 시끄럽거든요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 미드 자막이요
<samahui> 근데 마눌님이 미드를 좋아라하시지만 영어랑 안친해서요
<samahui> 결국 자막 만들기하고있어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 저도 요즘은 영어 때문에 위기감 느끼는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 자막 작업이 공부도 되서 나름 즐기면서 하는데 문제는 내용이예요
<samahui> 애가진분이 자꾸 자극적인 수사물이랑 SF나 판타지물만 봐요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 심장이 쫄깃해지는 기분을 좋아하시나보네요
<samahui> 엊그제도 언더더돔이라고 킹의 작품을 드라마로 만든게 있더군요
<samahui> 그거 작업하는데 시작부에서 돔이 떨어지면서 소가 반쪽으로 툭!
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 전 그런거 싫어해요
<samahui> 징그러운거요
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 귀신도 안무섭고 외계인도 괜찮은데 잔인하고 피튀기는 거런걸 싫어라하거든요
<samahui> 근데 좋아하는게 저런거랑 왕좌의게임, 워킹데드이런거니 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는, 잔인하고 그런거 보면 왠지모를 묘한 기분이 느껴지더라구요
<Work^Seony> 전생에 연쇄살인마였나 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 거기다 수사물 광팬이라 크리미널마인드, NCIS(요건 웃겨서 괜찮지만), CSI 이런것만봐요
<Work^Seony> 근데 전 수사물이나 그런건 별로 안좋아해요
<samahui> 딱 위 드라마에 출연하심이 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 거기다 저런건 자막양이 많아서 작업하기 번거러워요
<samahui> 말도 빠르고요
<samahui> 아무튼 요즘 쉬는 시간에 본의아닌 영어공부에 나머지시간엔 일에 쫓기니 지금처럼 자신에게 휴식을 줘야되요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 점심때까지 버티다가 마눌님 마나서 밥이나 사주고 들어가야겠어요
<samahui> 점심은 또 혼자먹기는 싫더라고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 저는 미국생활 오래해서인지, 밥은 혼자 먹는게 더 편해요
<Work^Seony> 얘기하면서 먹는것도 귀찮고, 남이 먹고싶은 메뉴 신경써서 음식 골라야하는 것도 싫고..
<samahui> 저도 혼자 먹는게 좋았었는데 결혼하고 한동안 같이 먹었더니 더더욱 혼자먹으면 뭔가 허전해요~
<samahui> 점심때 팀원들 같이 가던것도 버릇이고.. 아무튼 이래저래 혼자먹으러가면 뭔가 처량하더라고요
<samahui> 전 먹는건 안가려서 남들과 맞춰서 먹으니 남들과 메뉴로 신경쓰는일은 없네요
<samahui> 그래서 살이 찌는걸지도... 뭐든 잘먹으니 ..
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 한 회사의 부서장이 되면, 자기 부서의 회사문화 자체를 실리콘밸리 식으로 바꾸는게 가능할까요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 글쎄요~
<Work^Seony> 저는 가끔 그런 생각 하거든요..
<samahui> 나이들수록 외로움을 많이타서 힘들지 않을까 싶어요
<samahui> 여기서는 나이도 윗선에 앉는 기본소양으로 생각들하니까요
<samahui> 너무 젊으면 또 싫어라하죠
<samahui> 결국 나이들면 외로워서 같이 먹고 싶어진다죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 어디서 본건데요,
<yemharc> 점심식사 이야기인가보네요
<Work^Seony> 프로그래머들은 일반적으로 작업을 시작하기 전에 일종의 "부팅"시간이 필요하대요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 동의합니다
<samahui> 그건 맞는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 일하기 전에 웹서핑이나 딴짓거리 하면서
<Work^Seony> 슬슬 뇌를 달궈준다음에,
<samahui> 저희는 그거 하나는 인정해줘요
<Work^Seony> 그담부터 작업 몰두...
<yemharc> 그런 짤방이 있었죠
<samahui> 오전에 누워있거나 업드려서 딴생각도하고 웹서핑도하고 해도 뭐라고 안해요
<samahui> 연구소에 한해서만이지만요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 노멀부팅 = 커피, 패스트 부팅 = 에스프레소, emergency = 레드불
<samahui> 다행이 연구소쪽은 출신들이  공돌이 라인이라 인정해주죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 오히려 서양인이 한국에 파견근무 가서 겪은 소감으로는요,
<Work^Seony> 한국 직장인들은 왜 다들 아침에는 놀고 밤에 야근하냐는 거였어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그것도 옳은소리네요
<Work^Seony> 출근하자마자 빡시게 일해서 정시에 퇴근하면 되지않냐는 얘기였죠.  뭐 한국의 직장문화로는 좀 어려운 얘기지만...
<samahui> 오전에 일하는 버릇을 드리면되는데 그게 안되죠 신기하게도
<Work^Seony> 근데, 제가 겪은 이곳의 문화도, 출근해서 의자에 앉자마자 바로 코딩해요
<samahui> 밤에 술마시고 노는 문화와도 관련있다고봐요.
<samahui> 그시간에 활력이 돌아요. 대학때부터 그리 적응시키니 더그렇쵸
<samahui> 강의도 오전 9시강의 다들 싫어라하자나요
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 가끔 드는 생각이지만, 만약 제가 한국 돌아가게 됐고 어떤 부서의 장이 되면 그러한 문화를 뒤집어엎을 수 있을까 하고... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 또 공부도 너무 늦게까지 빠듯하게 시켜서 오히려 오전과 아침에 피로도를 많이들 느끼죠
<samahui> 나쁘지는 않다고봐요
<Work^Seony> 헐.... 여기는 9시 강의부터가 제일 선호하는 시간인데..
<Work^Seony> 아침 7시 40분 강의는 솔직히 좀 힘들더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 솔직히 일과에 알차게 일하고 나머지 여과를 보장해준다면 Seony님 말씀이 맞는거죠
<Work^Seony> 제가 겪어본 바로는, 할일이 많고 야근을 해야하는 상황이더라도, 집에서 야근하면 기분이 다르거든요...
<samahui> 다만 여기서는 일과이후 시간에 대한 보장이 없으니 .. .그런 생활의 반복속에서 오전에 일빡시게 하라는건 무리다라는 인식이 강하죠
<samahui> 맞는말이예요
<Work^Seony> 일단 집에는 일찍 가서 식구들이랑 저녁 먹고, 그담 샤워하고 책상에 앉아서 vpn으로 회사 접속해서 야근하는거죠
<samahui> 일을 가져가서 집에서 하면 좀 더 편하죠... 헌데 또 그부분은 다르게 말해서 일과 이후 사람들의 시간을 빼앗는다고 생각해서 거부하는 경우도 있던데요
<Work^Seony> 몸이 편하니까, 일도 잘되요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 뭐 그건 개인 자유에 맡겨야죠.  사무실에서 할 사람은 하고, 집에서 할 사람은 집에서 하고..
<samahui> 그래서 저번에 말씀드렸지만 아예 자율적으로 운영하는곳들도 있죠
<samahui> 미국의 경우지만요
<samahui> 일만! 결과만 나오면 출근을 하건안하건 모두 자유인거죠
<Work^Seony> 네.  결과가 중요해요
<samahui> 저도 그렇게 하고 싶어서 직급오르고 주식사들이고 점점 지위 높아질수록 제 시간을 많이 주려고 만들어가고 있어요... 다만 그래도 결국은 일욕심에 야근을 스스로 하고 앉았더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 일이 하고싶어서 하시는 건 예외로 해야죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 그리고 제가 야근하면 팀원들은 어쩔 수 없다는 듯 남더군요.. 그러지말라고해도 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 그래서 실적은 좋은데 실적이 좋아질수록 팀원들이 뒤에서 욕하는 강도가 강해져가는 느낌이...
<samahui> 덕분에 요즘 장수할꺼 같아요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘 안구 건조증이 와서 눈이 많이 아프고 시야가 흐릿해지네요
<samahui> 안구건조증의 원인은... 선풍기라죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 선풍기 신괴담입니다
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데,
<Work^Seony> 모니터 많이 보는 직업도 아마 그럴걸요
<samahui> 제가 시력이 좋은 편이라 모니터는 멀찍이 잘보거든요. 물론 집중해서 일하면 계속 깜빡임 없이 쳐다보게되서 눈에 안좋지만... 요즘은 선풍기 켜고 자면 아침에 눈이 마르더라고요
<samahui> 그래서 선풍기한테 책임전가 시켜버렸습니다
<samahui> 제가 잠버릇 가장 안좋은 한가지를 가졌거든요... 눈뜨고 자는거요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 저는 모니터를 멀리놓고 보니까 자세가 나빠져서, 결국은 앞으로 땡겼어요
<Work^Seony> 잉?
<samahui> 집안내력이예요 그거디 바람 쐬니까 눈이 마르죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 눈을 뜨고 잔다구요?
<samahui> 네
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그게 가능한거였군요
<samahui> 것도 전 눈동자가 보여요. 희멀건하게 뜨는게 아니라 그냥 뜨고자요
<samahui> 눈이 좀 커요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 옆에서 감겨줘도 다시 떠지는 거에요?
<samahui> 아마도요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 예전에~ 처음 우리집 식구가되신 작은어머니 한분이 명절에 오셨다가 재방에 들어왔는데 제가 누워서 쳐다보는데 반응이 없더랍니다. 그래서 심장떨어질뻔했다고 했었어요
<Work^Seony> 잠버릇이라는게, 사실상 고치는 것이 거의 불가능하잖아요...]
<samahui> 불러도 대답도 없고 그래서 뭐지? 쓰러졌나? 했다는데  코를 골더래요
<samahui> 네 안고쳐져요
<Work^Seony> 저는, 잠잘때만 호흡이 곤란해지는 문제가 있거든요... 지금은 어떤지 잘 모르겠지만..
<samahui> 무호흡증이요?
<samahui> 살찌면 심해진다죠? ㅎㅎ ;;
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 작년에 살 빼고나서는 와이프 말로는 좀 고쳐진거 같다고 하더라구요
<samahui> 코골이가 있으신분들이 생긴다던데 저도 가끔 그런기미를 보일때가 있어요... 술마신날요 ㅎㅎ; ;
<samahui> 살빠지면 자연스레 좋아진다더라고요
<samahui> 근데 그거 수술하라고 하더군요. 무호흡증과 코골이는 뇌졸증의 위험이 있다는 신호래요
<Work^Seony> 저는, 심지어는 귀신이 목 조르는 꿈까지 꿨어요.  알고보니 그게 제가 스스로 목구멍을 죄서 호흡이 곤란해지는 문제였더라구요...
<samahui> 헉... 심하시군요
<Work^Seony> 그런 꿈을 두번이나 꿨을 정도니, 잠버릇이 상당히 곤란한 수준인거였죠
<samahui> 옆에서 주무시기 힘들어 하시겠어요
<Work^Seony> 살 빠지고 난 뒤로는 괜찮아졌는지, 최근에는 그런걸 겪은 적은 없어요
<samahui> 전 눈뜨고자서 자다가 놀라게하는거 빼고는 얌전히 자거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 물론 술마셨을때는 코도 심하게 굴지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 마눌님도 그러더군요. 자다가 가끔 눈뜨면 나랑 대화하게된다고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 눈뜨고 자기 보고 있어서 안자? 하고 묻는다더군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  진실게임 할지도 모르겠네요
<samahui> 잼미있는건 제가 깊이 잠들면 그럴때 대답도 한답니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 네 물어보면 다 말한데요 다만... 웅얼웅얼 수준이라 못알아듣는게 태반이라는...
<samahui> 다행이죠
<Work^Seony> 그럴때 비밀스러운거 물어보면 잠결에 다 알려주실지도... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 집안내력이예요
<samahui> 누님도 눈뜨고자고
<samahui> 누님은 눈도 커서 흰자위가 보여 더 무섭죠
<samahui> 아버님도 약간 실눈뜨고 주무시고
<samahui> 거기다 아버님은 잠꼬대로 말걸면 답하는게 저와 다른 특이함을 보이십니다. 동물 이름을 대면 그 소리를 내주세요
<samahui> 고양이 이러면 야옹~ 소 그러면 음매~ 이러시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다만 그러면 금방 깨셔요 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 서민한테 걷는 세금을 늘린다네요
<samahui> 에휴
<Work^Seony> 게다가 저번 총기문제 결론은 게임 때문이라고... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 정치인들만 다 싸잡아서 삼천교육대 다시 만들고 입소시켜주고 싶어요
<samahui> 헐
<Work^Seony> 예전에도 그랬지만, 요즘에는 정말 많은 분들이 이민 가야겠다는 소리 많이 하시더라구요
<samahui> 미친 정치인들 .. .누구 말마따나 게임업계가 규모는 커지는데 지들에게 들어가는 돈이 적어서 그런다는 소리가 사실인거 같아요. 거기다
<samahui> 만만하기까지하니 금상첨화죠
<Work^Seony> 그거야 뭐... 여성부가 삽질할 때부터 공공연하게 드러난 사실이죠
<samahui> 조만간 우리나라도 시민들 들고 일어나지 않을까 싶지만.. 우리나라는 그 특성(분단상태에 전쟁대치상황) 그러지 못하니 답답하네요
<Work^Seony> 여가부가 게임회사들한테, 중독방지대책으로 돈 내놓으라고 했거든요
<samahui> 들고 일어나면 쳐들어오던지 아니라도 그걸 빌미로 군사적 탄압할걸요
<samahui> 그게 가능한 나라죠
<samahui> 제 생각에 정치인들 하는짓보며 속병 앓이하는 국민을 위해서 국회의원들은 세금을 더 걷어야 될거 같은데요
<samahui> 국민울화통치료기금 같은거요
<Work^Seony> 정치권이 옛날에 비해서 더 날이 갈수록 엉망이 되가는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 아니면, 제가 나이 먹어서 정치에 관심이 생겼다던가...
<samahui> 아니요. 확실히 더 막나나고 있어요
<samahui> 그전에는 몇몇이 주도했다면 이제 집단으로 위에서 해먹으니 그럴수밖에요
<samahui> 몇명만 해먹을때는 그 나름의 룰이 자신이 잘못하니까 남들 눈치보던가 견제하느라 덜했는데 요즘은 같이 하니 너도나도 좀 더 해먹자 거든요
<Work^Seony> 아마도 울나라 민주주의가 덜 성숙한 시절의 기득권층에게 뇌물을 주고 아부했던 것들을 회수해야하는 분들이, 현재의 기득권이 되어서 더 몰아부치는가보네요...
<samahui> 아무튼 우리나라는 현상태대로 간다면 미래가 없어요
<samahui> 그런것도 있지만 집단이기주의가 더 크죠. 같이 해먹는게 가장커요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 한국 안돌아가려구요.  무슨 수를 써서라도...
<samahui> 위에 있는놈들이 너도나도 해먹으니 어쩔 수 없죠
<samahui> 이럴때 국민들이 다 뭉쳐서 일어나야 되는데 ... 그러자니 위가 신경쓰이고.. 아니 위를 이용해서 막고있죠
<samahui> 아무튼 그런 상황입니다
<samahui> 그래서 들고 일어나 뭐라고 하면 빨갱이다 하자나요
<samahui> 이것들을 안뽑아줘야되는데 나오는 것들이라고는 지들이 공천한 놈들뿐이니 그나물에 그밥이죠
<samahui> 답이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 이번에는 공인인증서 기관에서 개인정보 털렸네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ; 이번 뿐일까요
<Work^Seony> 몇건 안되긴 하지만 그래도 뭐...
<samahui> 알려진게 이번뿐인거죠
<Work^Seony> 아 그런건가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 미국 영주권이든 딴나라 영주권이든 암튼 따는대로, 한국가서 국민연금 다 찾아갖고 올 거에요
<samahui> 후딱 그러세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 글고보니 지금도 내야 되시는건가요? 실효상태 아니신가요?
<Work^Seony> 정지된거죠
<Work^Seony> 직장 그만두고 해외 출국하면서 정지 신청해놨거든요
<Work^Seony> 혹시나 돈 찾을 수 있나 알아봤더니, 외국 영주권을 따야 찾을 수 있다네요
<samahui> 그거 갱신 안하면 그냥 납부 거부한거로 취급해 버리지 않나요?
<samahui> 아~ 아예 이민을 가야 주겠다는거군요
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸
<samahui> 뭐.. 그거야 그래야 겠죠.. 아니면 다들 외국나가서 일하고 돈은 안내고 하다 돌아와서 받기만 할테니 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 국민연금 해지하고 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 얼마 안되긴 하지만, 일단 울나라 상황이 별로 희망이 없는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 그 국민연금도 2,30년 후에 과연 제대로 받을 수 있을지도 모르겠고...
<samahui> 안그래도 연금보험도 많이 들어놨고 다른것도 많은데 돈 내기만 하고 받지 못할껄 왜 하게 하는지 에휴..
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 또 국민연금공단이 돈을 제대로 관리하는 것도 아니구요...
<Work^Seony> 돈 놀이 하다가 몇십억씩 날려먹고..
<samahui> 갸들은 지들 월급관리만 잘하죠
<samahui> 지들 연금과
<Work^Seony> 네.  건물 번쩍번쩍하게 짓는거랑.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 건물만 잘짓고
<samahui> 결국 국민돈을 지돈쓰듯 펑펑 쓰고 투자라고는 지들 사업에 투자를 하는지 아니면 뇌물받고 투자를 하는지 말도 안되는곳에 돈 쏟아붙고
<samahui> 아마도 4대강 사업에도 많이 들였을거 같은데요
<samahui> 그리고서는 지들 성과급 지급은 꼬박꼬박 챙기고 그러겠죠
<Work^Seony> 아까 말씀하신 집단이기주의를 잘 실천하고 있는 거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 연금공단이 저따구 투자를 할꺼면 차라리 그돈으로 복권을 사라고 말하고 싶네요
<samahui> 그게 더 이율이 남을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ; ;
<Work^Seony> http://media.daum.net/life/poll?page=1&poll_mode=result&pid=8a90c43844e2df2d0146dac0252d0170
<samahui> 외국 나가서 각나라 복권을 사도 지금 투자하고 회수해 오는 돈보다 많을거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 이런 곳에 살고있씁니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 축하드립니다 2등이시군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 정작, 이런 곳에 사는 저는 갈데가 없다는게 함정이죠
<samahui> 뉴질랜드 저도 가고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 동해가 3위인 이유는
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 취업비자 받아서 일하는 사람들이, 보통 미국 영주권에 실패하면 넘어가는 곳이 캐나다, 뉴질랜드, 호주거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 돈때문이겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면 저도 뉴질랜드로 갈지도... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뉴질랜드, 호주는 저도 생각했던 곳이예요
<samahui> 특히 지금은 어떤지 몰라도 몇해전까지는 프로그래머 대우가 좋았거든요
<samahui> 몇명 넘어간 사람들도 있구요
<Work^Seony> 지금도 좋을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 전 세계적으로 IT 산업이 호황이라...
<samahui> 정말 장손만 아니면 후딱...
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 어려운 공부 하기싫어하는 미국애들도, 요즘은 돈 잘번다면 우루루 몰리는 추세거든요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 미국에서 프로그래밍 학원이 생겼을 정도니,
<Work^Seony> 이게 어느정돈지 알만하죠
<samahui> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 학원비가 어마어마해요
<samahui> 소자본으로 창업하기도 좋고 취업도 비교적 쉬우니까요
<samahui> 아이디어만 있으면 성공할 수 있다는 생각들을 많이 하더군요. 현실을 조금 다리지만요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 여기도 솔직히 제대로 실무에 쓸 실력 배우는 학원은 비싸죠
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 서양에서는 창업 자체가 크게 어렵지 않으니깐요..
<Work^Seony> 주식회사 설립하는데 드는 비용이 50만원인가 밖에 안되거든요
<samahui> 여긴 제대로된 지붕없다고 프로그램회사로 인정을 안해준 사례도 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 프로그램 뿐이겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 뭘 하든 일단 "주식회사"가 아니면 어렵죠
<Work^Seony> 그놈의 법인이 뭔지..
<samahui> 아니 프로그램회사가 지붕있는 집이 왜 필할까요.. 결국 세금뜯을 확실한 기준이 되야 사업도 하라는거죠
<samahui> 노트북 한대와 단칸방이나 차고에서 사업 시작 할 수 있는 미국 환경이 부러워요
<samahui> 여긴 절대 불가능하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 네.  불가능하니까 "양산형 스티브잡스"를 키우자고 하잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저도 혼자 개발한거 팔아먹거나 나중에 창업할까해서 사업자 등록해놓으려다 이래저래 제약도 많고 힘들어서 그냥 아버님회사에 IT관련 부분을 신설한걸로다가 등록해놨죠  ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기는, 보통 IT에서 사업 시작하면 반 이상은 대기업에 인수되는 것을 목표로 시작하는 경우가 많아요
<samahui> 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 사실상 그게 더 대박으로 생각하거든요
<samahui> 몇십억에 팔아먹을 생각들을 많이하죠
<samahui> 그게 대박인것도 맞는 말이죠
<samahui> 여기서는 그럴 수 없어요
<Work^Seony> 최근 구글이랑 페북이 조 단위 인수합병을 몇개하다보니까, 미국애들이 그러한 경향이 더 심해졌죠
<samahui> 여기서도 한때 그런 바람이 불었었죠. 아이라뷰~스쿨땜시
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프도 가끔 저한테 압박 줍니다.  머리 좀 잘 굴려서 대박쳐보라구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 만들어서 인기끌더니 낼름 팔렸죠
<samahui> 100억이였나? 기억이 잘 안나네요 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 팔리고 망했죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 운영을 잘 못한거죠
<samahui> 저때 제 윗사람이던 부장이 저런거 하나 만들자고 저 꼬셔? 라기보다는 반강제로 사이트 만들게 시키더니 가지고 회사나가버렸죠
<Work^Seony> 한국에서라면 저도 그런 생각 못할텐데, 여기서는 아이디어만 좋으면 해볼만 하겠다는 생각은 자주 해요.
<samahui> 그리고 어디서 식당하고있다는 소문이
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 요즘은, 나올만한 것들은 다 나온거 같아서 뭐 해볼만한게 생각이 잘 안나네요
<samahui> 하려면 할 거야 있는데 전 귀찮아서 못하겠어요
<Work^Seony> 그럼에도 불구하고 계속 나오는거 보면, 난놈은 다른거 같아요
<samahui> 아내와 뱃속 아이도 생기니 더욱 그렇네요
<samahui> 아버님 회사에 부서 만들어 놓은거 이용해서 사업해볼까 했더니 ... 그렇게하면 아버님이 다 드실 계획이신...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ; ;
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇겠네요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 사업계획서까지 만들어드렸더니 은근슬쩍 수익 얼마나 될까 타진하시더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 헛 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 제가 다른건 다 괜찮은데 혈연관계에 같이 일하는건 거부예요
<Work^Seony> 가족들이 회사 경영하는 곳치고 제대로 되는데가 없죠
<samahui> 아버님도 포기하신건지 기대를 애초에 안하셨는지 물려주실 생각도 없으시더군요
<samahui> 집안 관련된 제산만 넘겨주시고 회사는 동생들쪽으로다가.. ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 젊을때 사업몇개 하다가 말아먹었더니 넌 사업가 채질이 아니다! 라고 못받그시더군요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그런 사연이 있었꾼요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어릴때는 사업을 괜찮게했는데 주변인들이 다 해먹고 튀었죠
<samahui> 기술이나 아이디어는 나름 괜찮았거든요
<Work^Seony> 사람을 너무 믿으셨군요
<samahui> 통장도 후배 직원에게 맡겨서 관리했으니까요
<Work^Seony> 헛....
<samahui> 해먹은 놈이랑 그 후배랑 사귀더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 나중에 알았어요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 어릴 때 하면 다들 그렇죠 뭐
<samahui> 덕분에 산학연구소 취업하고 특례도 받고 한거죠뭐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 물론 그것도 잘못되서 군대 다시갔지만 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 저는 손가락 관절의 움직임을 인식할 수 있을만한 장갑 같은걸 취미삼아 만들어보고 싶은데, 아직까지는 제 현실이 그럴 시간이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그 손가락 키보드 있자나요
<samahui> 손가락 마디를 키자판으로 인식시키는거
<Work^Seony> 그냥 인식하는 정도는 아니구요,
<samahui> 그거 응용하면 쉬울거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 관절부분에 소형 서보모터를 달아서, 관절의 움직임을 제어할 수 있을 정도요
<samahui> 의수같이요
<samahui> ??
<Work^Seony> 네 비슷한데, 그 정도로 거창한 건 아니에요
<samahui> 로봇공학으로...~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실 오큘러스 리프트 나오는거 보고서, 가진 꿈이 하나 있었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> FPS를 오큘러스 쓰고 "패드"가 아닌 진짜 손으로 해보는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오큘러스 리프트 증강현실 스타일의 가상현실을 좋아라하시는군요
<samahui> 몸으로 뛰는 FPS 정말 재미있을거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 가상현실 좋아하죠.  특히 진짜 몸으로 뛰는 날을 꿈꾸고 있어요 ㅋ
<samahui> 저도 그 베필인가 오큘러스로 시연하는 동영상보고 그거 들여다 놓고 싶었어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 현재 오큘러스를 쓰고하는 게임의 최대 문제가,
<samahui> 총까지 들고 가상현실에서 달리면서 게임하면 정말 실감도 나고 살도 빠지고 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 눈으로 들어오는 정보랑, 몸으로 들어오는 정보가 매치가 안되서,
<Work^Seony> 현기증이 심하게 난다는 점이거든요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 게임하다 정말 멀리하겠군요
<Work^Seony> 네.  어떤 사람은 1분도 못버티고 벗어버린다고 하더라구요
<samahui> 근데 그건 PC성능이 높아지면 자연스레 해결되지 않을려나요?
<samahui> 처리속도차에서 오는거 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 눈으로는 내가 앞으로 가고있다는 정보가 들어오는데,
<Work^Seony> 다시는 걷지않고 가만히 있으니까,
<samahui> 아~
<Work^Seony> 뇌에서 정보가 혼선이 된다는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 다시는/다리는
<Work^Seony> 근데, 사실상 "이동"에 대해서는 현재의 기술력으로 극복하기 어렵긴한데,
<Work^Seony> 저는 나름 생각하고있는 아이디어가 있꺼든요
<Work^Seony> 그게 실현 가능한 기술인지는 잘 몰라서... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 생각하고 있는 부분은, 일단 먼저 손 부분부터 구현해보자는 거였어요
<samahui> 방법은 하나내요 유동형 런닝머신(지형까지 변하는?) 아니면 넓은 운동장에서 시연하는 방법이 ... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 사람을 360도로 회전시킬 수 있는 장치와, 제가 생각하는 관절용 서보모터만 있으면 그럭저럭 가능할 거 같아요
<samahui> 오큘러스를 무선으로 만들고 공간의 제약을 없에버리는겁니다. 그리고 역시 PC연산능력이 좋아야 하겠지만 외부환경을 인식시켜서 게임속 배경을 변화시키는거죠
<samahui> 거리를 돌아다니면서 게임을 하는겁니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 혹시 이거 잘되면 저도 한 200억 스폰서 받을지도? ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전신 슈트를 생각하고 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 슈트 정도로 거창하진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 아무리 아이디어가 좋아도, 비용이 많이 들면 결국 무용지물이니깐요
<samahui> 우주비행사가 훈련할때 쓰는 그 360도 회전하는 장치와 오큘러스와 동작센서의 결합... 이군요
<samahui> 만들어서 저 주세요
<Work^Seony> 비슷합니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 앗! 저 밥먹고 들어가서 다시 접속하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맛있게 드세요
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요. 점심(저녁) 맛나게 드세요^^
<ihavnoth> Work^Seony: 오늘 미국 독립기념일이라서 쉬는 날인가요?
<Markers> 독립기념일이예요~?
<Seony> 내일
<Seony> 오늘은 3일이구요, 내일이 7월 4일이에요
<ihavnoth> 내일이 쉬는 날인가요?
<ihavnoth> 그럼 기념일이라고 며칠 쉬는거에요?
<Seony> 하루죠
<Seony> 미국에 살면서 딱 한가지 아쉬운건, 한국처럼 긴 연휴가 없다는 거에요
<ihavnoth> 내일 하루 쉬는거에요? 내일은 토요일이라서 원래 쉬지 않아요?
<Seony> 내일은 금요일인데요
<ihavnoth> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 음. 보통 긴연휴라고 하면 몇일정도로 생각하시는건가요~? 3일?
<Seony> 여기는, 몇몇 기념일만 제외하면, 몇월 몇번째 금요일 이런식으로 공휴일이 지정되어있어서, 토/일에 겹치는 경우는 없어요
<Seony> Markers: 추석이나 구정 정도요
<Markers> 먼가 의도적으로 해놓은거 같네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ지정일
<ihavnoth> 그게 더 좋은거 같아요
<Markers> 그럼 저희나라처럼 휴가 언제 써야 황금기다 머 이런 계획같은건 잘 안 짜겟네요
<Seony> 잘 안짜는게 아니라 없죠
<Seony> 그럴려면 휴가를 내야죠
<Seony> 그리고, 저희나라가 아니라 "우리나라"
<Markers> 음.
<ihavnoth> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2014/04/21/story_n_5183545.html
<ihavnoth> 티셔츠 벗는 방법 나오네요
<ihavnoth> 집에가서 연습해 봐야겠어요
<Markers> 일단 Seony님은 딴나라에 있으시니 저희나라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ "저희나라"라는 말은 잘못된 표현인건 알고계신거죠?
<Markers> 잘못된 거예용?
<Markers> 으잉?
<Seony> 헐... 컴 전공이라고 너무 공부만 하는거 아니에요?
<ihavnoth> 잘못된거라기보단 조공하러 갈때 저희나라라고 표현하겠죠
<ihavnoth> 우리나라의 낮춤형?
<Seony> 어디 인터넷 웹사이트 같은데서 "저희나라"라고 쓰면 욕을 바가지로 먹어요
<Markers> 그런가여 ‘';
<Seony> 가루가 되도록 까입니다
<Seony> http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/%EC%A0%80%ED%9D%AC%20%EB%82%98%EB%9D%BC
<Seony> 이거 읽고오세요
<Markers> 왜 저게 낮춤이 되는거징;;
<Markers> 권상우가 나노입자가 되었다.
<Markers> ...
<ihavnoth> http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/340049/slide_340049_3493460_free.jpg
<ihavnoth> 이런 셔츠를 입고 다니는 여자가 있을까요?
<Seony> 헐... 없을거 같은데요
<ihavnoth> http://girlsjustwannahaveguns.com/
<ihavnoth> 보통 직설적인 의미인가보군요...
<ihavnoth> 전 야하게 생각했더니...
<Seony> 상황에 따라 다르게 해석될 수 있을 거에요
<samahui_> 뤼~
<ihavnoth> 요즘은 suspend & resume 디버깅 중인데
<samahui_> 밥먹고 복귀했습니다. 즐거운 금요일되세요
<ihavnoth> DEBUG_LL 켜면 죽어버리네요
<ihavnoth> ...
<Markers> 이런
<Markers> 창을 잘못 닫았네요.
<Markers> 링크해주신 티셔츠 벗는법 획기적이네요;
<ihavnoth> 저도 집에가서 연습 좀 해볼려고요
<Markers> 근데 티 벗는 목적이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 근데 일반적으로 티 벗는 자세가 여자한테 매력적인거 같은데 -ㅁ-...
<ihavnoth> 불꺼져있을때 사용하는 방법인가봐요^.^
<Seony> 따라해봤는데, 제가 입은 티로는 안되네요
<Seony> 목에서 걸려요
<Markers> 벌써 따라하셧어;;
<Seony> 보자마자 바로 해봤는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> Seony님 지금 밤인가여~
<Seony> 저녁 7시 20분요
<Markers> 집이시겟구낭;
<ihavnoth> 댓글엔 저 방법이 티셔츠 목부위 늘어남이 줄어든다고 하던데요
<Markers> 한쪽팔이 늘어나지 않을까 싶은데 잡아댕겨서;
<Seony> 저는 티셔츠 하나로 5년 이상 입을 생각이 없기 때문에, 저는 괜찮을 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 그러고보니까 지금 입고있는 티셔츠는 벌써 5년 넘게 입고있네요
<Markers> 두둥.
<Seony> 홀리스터에서 세일할 때 샀는데, 잘 보면 군데군데 구멍이 뚫려있군요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 참 하와이는 대체로 물가가 쌘편인가요?
<ihavnoth> 저도 라운드 티셔츠는 남아돌긴하는데 그래도 그 중에 좋아하는 것들이 있어서 그런 것들은 늘어날때까지 입게되더라고요
<Seony> 음... 사람마다 좀 다른거 같아요
<Seony> 예를 들자면,
<Seony> 강남에서 직장생활하던 제 사촌은 여기서 3개월 살다갔는데, 오히려 물가가 더 싸다고 그랬거든요
<Seony> 또 다른 사람들은 물가가 비싸다고 그러고..
<Markers> 정말 잘 사시는분인가보네요 -ㅁ-;
<Seony> 아뇨 잘살진 않아요
<Markers> 제가 궁금한건 음....
<Seony> 강남 물가가 그만큼 비싸단 얘기겠죠
<Seony> 근데, 그게 비교하기 좀 어려운게요, 여기서 싼게 있고 한국에서 싼게 있다보니까 상황마다 다르죠
<Seony> 예를 들면, 기름값, 컴퓨터, 명품 이런건 여기가 훨씬 쌀테고,
<Markers> 예를 들어서 우리나라에 비해서 대만이나 중국 같은 경우는 주거 비용은 우리나라보다 비싼데 음식은 오히려 싸다거나 이런거요.
<ihavnoth> 중국이 주거 비용이 비싼가요?
<Seony> 채소, 외식, 집세 이런건 여기가 훨씬 비쌀테고...
<Markers> 제가 듣기론 비싸다고 들었어요;
<Markers> 먹는건 걱정이 없는데 주거비용쪽이 비싸다고 하더라구요.
<ihavnoth> 그렇군요...
<Markers> 물론 들은거라 확실하지는 않지만--;
<Seony> 제 의견은, 주거비용은 한국이 싸다고 생각하는데요
<Seony> 전세계에서도 유일하게 전세 라는 제도가 있는 나라잖아요
<Markers> 외국은 없어요?
<Seony> 없어요.
<Markers> 다 있는게 아니었나 ㅋ
<Markers> 그럼 어떤식으로?
<Seony> 마커스님은 진짜로 귀 닫고사시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 어떤 식이겠어요.  당연히 집 사거나 월세 살거나 둘중 하나죠
<Markers> 귀 닫는다보다는 음....;
<Markers> 전혀 새로운 방식으로 할 수 있으니깐요 ;
<Seony> 제 와이프가 저한테 늘상 놀리는게, 너는 컴퓨터 말고 아는게 뭐냐 거든요... ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 저런.
<Markers> 와이프를 알고 있다! 이렇게 말씀하시지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 음 우리나라도 이제 곧 전세가 없어질거 같던데;
<Markers> 한 10년 지나면 전세 없어지겟죠
<ihavnoth> 4인이 9제곱미터 공간에서 생활하는 침대 한칸 월세가 12만원이라네요
<ihavnoth> 이게 뭔소리인지...
<ihavnoth> http://www.ajunews.com/view/20130909000476
<Seony> 뭐 그래도 싱가폴보단 낫겠죠
<ihavnoth> "4인이 9㎡ 남짓한 공간에서 생활하는 침대 한칸 월세가 지난해 560위안(약 10만원)에서 올해 700위안(약 12만5000원)으로 올랐다"며 "가격이 올라 허리가 휘어도 다른 곳은 더 비싸기 때문에 참고 살 수 밖에 없다"
<Seony> 싱가폴은 월세가 보통 200만원이라던데요...
<Seony> 뭔 월세가 맨하탄 스튜디오 가격이니...
<ihavnoth> 중국 땅은 전부 국가소유이고 주민들은 국가에서 임대 받는거 아니였어요?
<ihavnoth> 집은 다른가요?
<Markers> 글쎄여;
<Seony> 다를 거에요.  제 동생이 중국에서 유학할 때만 해도 집주인 따로 있었거든요
<Markers> 땅은 국가에서 빌려주고 집은 본인껀가여 -ㅁ-
<ihavnoth> 국가에서 몇십년 단위로 임대 받은 사람을 주인이라고 부르지 않을까요?
<ihavnoth> 조선족 친구한테 물어봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 탕웨이 결혼 소식에 댓글이 50만개 달렸다는군요(중국 웨이보인가 뭔가)
<samahui_> 탕웨이가 색계나온 그 여자인가요?
<samahui_> 결혼을 하는군요
<ihavnoth> 그럴꺼에요
<samahui_> 몰랐네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ihavnoth> 그래서 중국에서 탕웨이 대가로 김수현을 달라고 한답니다
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 지금 가치로는 김수현이 훨 ~ 높죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전지현이랑 바꾸면 비슷하지 않을까요?
<samahui_> ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 설마요..
<samahui_> 하지만 전 전지현이 더 좋아요~ 몸매가..  어흠...
<ihavnoth> 채림+김수현으로 생각하고 있나봐요
<samahui_> 헐 웃기지도 않는군요
<samahui_> 지금 중국에서 김수현이면 대통령 방문급이던데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ihavnoth> 근데 문제는 김수현이 중국 여자랑 결혼하면 중국여자가 한국으로 귀화할꺼같아요 ^.^
<ihavnoth> 김수현이 중국으로 귀화하는게 아니라..
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그렇겠네요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 탕웨이 결혼하는 사람이 한국사람이예요?
<samahui_> ?
<ihavnoth> 네....
<samahui_> 기사를찾아봐야겠군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ihavnoth> 10살 많은 돌싱 감독...
<samahui_> 영화감독이 되어야겠군요
<samahui_> 이쁘고 국제적으로 유명한 여배우와 결혼 할 수 있다니.. 아! 전 결혼했죠.. OTL
<samahui_> 외근댕기고 일하느라 몰랐던 뉴스가 많네요. 추신수는 안봤더니 홈런이군요 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<ihavnoth> 포럼에 파리 날리네요
<Seony> 워낙 페북으로 몰려서...
<samahui_> 날이 정말 뜨겁군요
<samahui_> 잠깐 앞에 나갔다 왔는데 바로 땀으로 샤워했네요
<Seony> 습도가 높은가보네요
<samahui_> 아니요 습도보다 태양이 뜨거워요
<Seony> 설마 여기보다 뜨거울려구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 정말 그늘에 있으면 살만한데 햇볕아래 나가면 엄청 뜨거워요
<samahui_> 어쩌면 비슷하게 느껴질지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 농담이 아니라 올들어서 가장 뜨거운 날인것 같네요. 어제까지 비오고 습하더니 오늘은 아침에 선선한 바람 좀 불어서 시원할 줄 알았더니 훨씬!~ 뜨거운 태양볕이 쏘아붙이네요
<Seony> 한국 여름은 정말 덥죠
<Seony> 제가 3년 전에 한국 나가서 깨닫고온게, 한국 갈 때는 절대 여름에 가지 말아야겠따 였거든요
<samahui_> 이럴때 시원한 그늘에 누워 수박 좀 씹어주면서 해변의 비키니 감상을... 은 바라지도 않으니 에어컨이나 풀로 틀어주면 좋겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 너무 더워서 입맛도 없고 나가기도 싫고... 정말 힘들었어요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 네 한국은 고온다습하니 정말 기분나쁜 여름이죠
<samahui_> 일본보다는 났다더군요
<Seony> 일본은 아마 온도는 낮은데 습도는 더 높을 거에요
<samahui_> 그럴꺼 같아요
<ihavnoth> 사무실에만 있으니 항상 비슷해요^.^
<samahui_> 사무실에 있어도 저처럼 창가자리면 햇빛을 잘 가려줘야 합니다
<samahui_> 요즘 중앙냉난방은 너무 약해서 위치에 따라 죽을맛이예요
<samahui_> 창가자리가 뷰만 좋아요 뷰만 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 블라인드 안쳐놓으면 화면도 안보여요
<samahui_> 그만큼 밝고 햇살이 강한날이네요
<Seony> 여기는 발전소가 정부기관이 아니다보니... 전기는 걍 막씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 부러워요
<Seony> 가만보면, 환경오염은 미쿡이 다 시켜요
<samahui_> 저희도 원래 막썼었는데 요 근래 원전사고 후 이야기가 많이 나오니 원전에 대한 당위성 부여하려고 전력 차단을 자주 한다는 냄세가 나요
<samahui_> 돈아낀다고 후진국이나 하는 100->200 전환도 시켜놓더니 전력 사용량 많아진다고 단전해대고 ... 에휴
<Seony> 여기는 춥다는 생각이 들 정도로 빵빵하게 틀어줘요
<samahui_> 이것들 전기세 싸다는 핑게로 가격을 올리려는건지 아니면 진짜 원전 반대운동 벌이니 원전에 당위성을 주려는건지... 뭔가 냄세가~ 솔솔~
<samahui_> 좋겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 저도 춥다는 생각 좀 해보고 싶어요
<Seony> 중앙냉방인데, 어떤 곳은 너무 냉방이 잘되서, 난로 틀어놓는 곳도 있어요
<samahui_> 정말 너무 더우면 서버를 찾아갑니다
<samahui_> 냉방이 거기가 잴 잘나오거든요
<samahui_> 전용 냉방
<Seony> 참 웃기는 일인데, 문제는 개별 공간들의 온도조절이 안되서 추우면 난로를 틀어놓고 있죠....
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 마눌님 회사는 그렇더군요
<samahui_> 전체적으로 강하게 틀어놓고 추운 여직원들(여자분들이 추위를 더 타는것 같더군요)은 전기장판 깔고 앉아있더군요
<samahui_> 요즘도 그러는지는 모르겠지만요... 작년인가는 그랬어요 확실히
<Seony> 그래도 더운 것보단 추운게 낫더라구요
<samahui_> 놀러갔다가 부러워했던 기억이...
<ihavnoth> 여자는 거기가 따뜻해야한다고 어디서 들은거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 그래서 전기장판 쓰는거 아닐까요?
<samahui_> 그렇쵸 추우면 입으면 되지만 덥다고 벗을수는 없으니까요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 그것까지는 물어보지 못해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 찬데 앉으면 안된다는 얘기는 많이 하죠
<Seony> 한의학에서 하는 얘기 같던데요
<samahui_> 남자는 차게 지내야 좋다고하죠
<samahui_> 그래서 몸 밖으로 나와있는거라고요
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 찬데 있어야 정자생성이 더 활발해진다네요
<samahui_> 반대로 여자는 속에 품고 있는게 온도를 유지해주기 위해서라죠
<samahui_> 확실히 더울때 X알에 얼음주머니를 대면... 쪼그라듭니다
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 더울때 심장에 얼음주머니를 대주면 전체적으로 시원해 집니다만... 심장마비가 올수있는 약간의 리스크가 있죠
<samahui_> 떠들고 놀았더니 좀 시원하네요. 다시 일 좀 하다가 올게요 ~ ^^ 이제 몇시간 후면 주말에 돌입입니다!!!
<Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui_> 네 쉬세요~
<Seony> 제 경험이긴한데, 더운 날에는 맥도날드 가서 음료수 제일 큰 사이즈 받아와서 그거 빨면서 가만히 잇으면 시원해지더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제일 큰사이즈가 한 1리터 되는거 같드라구요 ㅎ
<Markers> 아 결국 개인용으로 쓸려고 만들어놓은 나스가 용량이 꽉 찼네요 -_-;
<Markers> 300G면 어느정도 버틸꺼라고 생각한게 잘못이었나봄...
<Seony> 자료가 어떤 종류냐에 따라 다르잖아요...
<Seony> 텍스트파일이라면 충분하겠죠
<Markers> 대체로 영화나 드라마라서 -_-....;
<Markers> 나스를 가상머신으로 돌린거였는데.
<Seony> 영화나 드라마라면 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 몇테라는 있어야죠
<Seony> 나도 영화 좀 지워야되는데...
<Markers> 호스트 머신의 용량 부족으로 가상머신 용량을 더 늘리지 못하네요 ㅡㅡ;
<Markers> 헐… 누가 내 트윗계정을 해킹해서 글을 올린거지;
<samahui_> 구형 AMD 데탑이 하나 있는데 이놈이 작업 몇개 띄우면 무자게 느린겁니다.  알고보니 누군가 쿼드인 CPU를 싱글로 바꿔치기해 갔더군요 ㅡㅡ ;; 나 이외에 이럴 사람이 없는데~ 언놈인지 모르겠네요.
<samahui_> AMD는 소켓 호환성이 좋으니 냅다 바꿔끼우기 당하기 쉽군요
<samahui_> 그나저나 am3 소켓으로도 싱글이 나왔었군요 ㅡㅡ;;
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 무슨 그런 일이...
<Seony> 씨퓨 갈아끼는게 몇분 안에 후다닥 할 수 있는 일도 아닐텐데요
<samahui_> 케이스 열고 팬 빼고 CPU빼고 새로 꼽고 팬꼽고 닫으면 끝이니 야근때나 점심때 5분이면 가능하겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 회사에서 일어난 일인거죠?
<samahui_> 네
<Seony> 결국, 회사가 직원들 컴퓨터를 제대로 서포트 안해줘서 생긴 일이라고 볼 수 있껬네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그건 아닐껄요~ 저희는 웍스도 잘사주는걸요
<samahui_> 개인적으로 샀던 컴을 회사 비품으로 업그레이드한거죠
<samahui_> 그나저나 싱글코어나 멀티코어나 AMD는 클럭높은게 장땡인가보군요
<samahui_> 멀티작업안했으면 몰랐을거예요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 음... 그냥 넘어갈만한 일은 아닌 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 버추얼박스 돌렸는데 버벅여서 잉? 하고 버추얼박스에 CPU갯수를 봤더니 하나딸랑이더군요
<samahui_> 그래서 혹시나하고 시스템사양봤더니 싱글코어 두둥!
<_[myth> 히익
<samahui_> 잘 안쓰는 놈이라 몰랐어요
<samahui_> 요즘다 인텔로 쓰거든요
<samahui_> 좀 된놈이예요
<samahui_> 데네브인가 그놈이였던걸로 기억하는데요. AMD첫 제대로 쿼드
<Seony> 암드는 써본적이 없어서 코어이름은 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> i7초기 모델 나올때 샀던 놈이죠... 저렴한 가격에...
<Seony> 제 사수는 오로지 인텔이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 저도 오로지 인텔이예요
<samahui_> 저때부터 인텔에게 AMD가 탈탈 털렸죠
<samahui_> i7초창기에 역전하고 i7이세대 이후로는 AMD는 그래픽으로 먹고살죠
<samahui_> 그것도 요즘 NVIDIA에게 털리고요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 서버쪽도 털려가는거 같던데요
<Seony> i7이랑 제온 성능이 걸출하잖아요
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 아무튼 남는 시퓨하나 갈아서 꽂아줘야겠네요. 아직 쓸만하니.. .
<Seony> 빨리 맥프로 사고싶은데 돈 모으기가 쉽지않네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 저도 다시 맥이 땡기고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 다 정리하고 지금 체제로 온건데 이상하게 볼때마다 땡겨요
<samahui_> 그래도 당분간은 지금 체제로 갈거 같아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 저는 애플제품을 안쓸 수 있으면 그렇게 하고싶은데, 늘상 얘기하는 부분이지만 이미 모니터를 2대나 질러서요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 번개치셨죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 막상 맥 안쓰면, 사진이나 음악, 자료 관리하기 힘들어질 것 같기도 하네요
<samahui_> 그건 그래요. 그런용도로는 맥을 못따라가죠
<Seony> 사실 아이포토나 아이튠즈가 다른 것들에 비해서는 비교적 많이 쓸만하거든요
<samahui_> 그렇죠
<samahui_> 앗! 그만하세요~ 지름신와요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 컴퓨터가 너무 많으니까, 이것저것 막 사고싶은 욕심은 없어졌어요
<Seony> 대신, 아주 성능 좋은 딱 한대가 갖고싶더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 컴은 많지만 다다익선이라는 신념이... 있습니다!
<samahui_> 램과 하드와 노트북은 다다익선이죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 전기세 아까워서 못돌리겠던데요
<samahui_> 그게 문제예요... 전 안돌려도 갖고 싶으면 사서 모아요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 집에 방화벽 돌리고 싶은데, 그거 떄문에 컴을 한대 또 꺼내면 그게 결국 다음달 전기세로...
<samahui_> 이번에 겨우겨우 처분들 다하고 몇대만 딱 남겼는데 또 땡겨요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 저처럼 노트북라인으로 돌리세요
<samahui_> 전기세 크게 크리맞지는 않아요
<samahui_> 회사건 집이건 노트북 천지라 누가보면 노트북 판매업자인줄알거예요
<Seony> 사실 그렇게 쓸려고 생각은 했었는데요, 방화벽 돌릴려면 이더넷이 하나 더 필요하거든요.  그럼 결국 usb nic을 사야하는데, 그게 괜시리 불안하더라구요
<samahui_> 정리해도 5대나 있고 그중에 세대를 돌리고 있으니 ... 뭐 그밖에 레트로도 몇대 있지만요
<Seony> 데탑으로 돌릴려니, 아무리 씨퓨 사용이 적더라도 데탑은 데탑이니...
<Seony> 암튼 고민 중입니다
<Seony> 이놈의 공유기가, 설정 하나만 바꾸면 무조건 재부팅을 강요하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 좀 귀찮기도 하고, 데리고 사는 룸메 애 하나가 와이파이가 자꾸 끊긴다길래 뭔가 대책을 세워줘야하기도 하구요...
<samahui_> 데탑으로 돌리면 전기며 열이며 만만찮죠
<Seony> 네.  근데 사실 데탑도 켜놓고 하는 일이 별로 없으면 전기는 많이 안쓰긴 하더라구요
<samahui_> 제가 집에서 쓰는 버팔로도 이제 맛이가서 무선랜을 쓰다가 한번씩 끊어버려요
<samahui_> 새로 바꿔줘야 하는데 귀찮네요
<Seony> usb로된 기가비트 이더넷 괜찮을까요?
<samahui_> 노트북에 사용하시는건가요? 아니면 데탑?
<samahui_> 데탑이면 차라리 PCI방식으로 추가하는게 났지 않을까요?
<Seony> usb니까 놋북에 달아야죠
<Seony> 방화벽에 붙인다는 얘기는, 24시간 365일 내내 문제없이 잘 돌아가야한다는게 문제인데... 뭐 암튼 고민이네요.
<Seony> 홈네트워크인데 뻘짓 하는거 같기도 하고...
<samahui_> 놋북이면 PCMCIA나 익스프레스카드인지로 가세요
<Seony> pcmcia가 그래도 좀 더 낫겠군요
<samahui_> 전 노트북 서버 사용하는 이유중 하나가 베터리예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전력문제시 안전장치역할을 해주니까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그점에서는 놋북이 좋긴 좋더라구요
<samahui_> 큰놈이면 몰라도 작거나 얇은놈이면 방열판하나 달아주시고요
<samahui_> 오래켜놓으면 노트북은 직접도가 높아서 열이 문제되더군요
<Seony> 저는 홈서버로 제온을 달아놓은 이유가, 그걸 티비에 붙여서 한국 방송을 보거든요.  요즘 한국 방송 스트리밍해주는 웹사이트들이 전부 다 플래시라... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 플래시 짜증나죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 방송은 스포츠빼고는 다시보기나 토렌트 다운받아서 봐요
<samahui_> 스포츠도 라이브로 봐야 할만한 경기 아니면 다운받아서 보는게 속편해요
<Seony> 해외에서 한국 방송 보는게 좀 어렵거든요..
<samahui_> 드라마 같은건 그냥 토렌트 받아서 보세요. 방송시간 한시간후면 올라오더라고요
<samahui_> 다면 몇시간에서 몇일이면 시드가 다 없어지죠
<Seony> 그 짜증나는 광고 플래시들, 구글 크롬 열어다 소스 분석해서 전부 다 블럭시켜버렸어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 호스트 파일 열어서 싸그리 다 막아버리니까 참 속편하더라구요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 덕분에 광고도 없이 아주 쾌적하게 보고 있어요
<samahui_> 오죽하면 요즘 컴 안정성 검사할겸 그런 광고 많은 사이트 들어가봐요
<samahui_> 문제있을시 가장 잘 나타나더군요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 얼마나 떡칠을 해놓으면 뻣어더리는지...
<samahui_> 구형 노트북 하나가 베터리 누수로 고장이 있었는데 이게 리눅스에서 잘 표가 안났었어요
<samahui_> 근데 그런 사이트 들어갔더니 바로 알겠더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그랬었군요..
<Seony> 암튼 방화벽 문제는 고민을 좀 해야겠습니다...
<Seony> 공유기랑 스위치를 재배치해서 그냥 현상태를 유지할 것인지...
<Seony> 방화벽을 돌릴 것인지...
<samahui_> 주말에 농구를 열심히 해야 하는데... 발 뒷꿈치가 부었어요
<samahui_> 신발을 잘못신고 뛰었다가 벗겨지면서 땅에 떨어졌는데 그때 좀 아프고 말아서 놔뒀더니 이게 속에서 피가 맺혔나봐요
<Seony> 헛... 고통이 좀 있었겠네요
<samahui_> 근데 그냥 걷거나 생활할때는 모르겠고 앉아있다가 일어나면 아프군요
<Seony> 내년쯤에 한국 잠깐 갈까 계획 중인데 좀 고민되네요.  사람들은 다들 주말에 만나고 싶어하는데, 주말은 딱 2일 뿐이고...
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 만날 사람들은 많은데 평일날은 피하려고 하니 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 다들 그렇쵸
<samahui_> 그래도 막상 평일에 보자고 하면 나올꺼예요
<Seony> 그렇기야 하죠
<samahui_> 안나오면 저주를 내린다고 협작하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내년쯤에 가려고 계획은 세워놨어요
<Seony> 사실 가는 것도 고민이 많이 되는게요, 그 돈이면 차라리 딴데 가는게 더 낫거든요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 와서 향수병 좀 만들고가세요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> Seony 한국음식 안땡기세요? ㅎ
<Seony> pchero1: 여기 한국사람들 많아서, 한국음식 먹는데는 지장 없어요
<pchero1> ...설마 짬뽕도 있나요?
<Seony> 오히려 서양 사람들이 하와이 오면 상당히 고통스러워하죠
<Seony> 짬뽕 짜장 다 있죠
<pchero1> 말도안돼...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 여기는, 그 어떤 식당을 가도 쌀밥 달라면 다 줍니다.
<pchero1> 짬뽕 한그릇에 얼마에요?
<Seony> 맥도날드에서 아침에 밥이랑 스팸 판다면 믿으시겠어요? ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> -_-;;;;;;
<Seony> 짬뽕이 한그릇에 $11인가 12인가 그래요
<samahui_> 외국에서 절대 못먹을 청국장 드세요
<pchero1> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero1> 청국장 영어로 뭔가요? 혹시 두리안스프??
<Seony> 여기는 일본인이 많아서요... 미소 숲이라고 하겠죠
<pchero1> 아... ㅋ
<Seony> 하와이에서 제일 쉽게 볼 수 있는 음식이 참치회덮밥이니... ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> 좋네요.. 하와이..
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 음식은 괜찮아요.
<Seony> 유럽사람들 하와이 오면 음식 때문에 되게 스트레스 받더라구요
<Seony> 메뉴를 시켰는데, 밥이 나와서... ㅋㅋ
<pchero1> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 포크도 안주고 젓가락만 주고..
<pchero1> 헐...
<Seony> 왠만한 식당은 밥이랑 김치는 다 줘요
<Seony> 한국에서 나는 그런 배추가 여기서 비싸다보니까 양배추로 김치를 만드는데, 그게 또 먹다보면 그런대로 괜찮거든요
<samahui_> Cheonggukjang / fast-fermented soybean paste /
<samahui_> 청국장 그대로 쓰거나 사전에서는 발효콩이라고 하는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이 맥도날드 아침메뉴 찾아서 보여드릴께요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 하와이 맥도날드는 한국에서보다 더 한국적이군요
<Seony> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y84/pope_boba/Hawaii%202012/IMG_1391.jpg
<Seony> 이게 아침 맥모닝이랑 같이 파는 하와이에만 있는 메뉴에요
<samahui_> 이거 뭔가요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저게 아마 $6 쯤 할거에요
<samahui_> 이게 아침메뉴예요? 딱 좋은데요~ ㅎ
<Seony> 스팸 2조각, 계란, 포르투칼식 소세지
<pchero1> 헐... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저게, 보이는 것보다 더 양이 많아요
<samahui_> 저기에 작은 컵으로 국만나오면 딱이겠군요
<Seony> 뭔 밥을 주걱으로 퍼담는지..
<Seony> 여기 맥도날드에는 아침에 컵라면 팔거든요
<Seony> 그거 사서 먹으면 국물도 해결이 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 컵라면도 있군요... 맥도날드가 아니라 백반집인데요
<samahui_> 국내 맥도날드도 저렇게 하면 대박날듯한데요. 아침에 맥모닝 자주 사먹거든요
<samahui_> 특히 주말에 일하러 나오면 팀원들 전체에게 한번씩 돌리거든요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://www.tastyislandhawaii.com/images10/grindzoftheday/yummys_kalbi.jpg
<samahui_> 저런메뉴있으면 좀 더 든든하겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 요게, 하와이에서 아주 쉽게 먹을 수 있는 음식인데요,
<samahui_> 음식테러하지마세요~!!!
<samahui_> 배고파져요
<Seony> 기본적으로 밥 2스쿱에 메인 고기랑 사이드 반찬 해서 나오는게 기본이에요
<samahui_> 맛깔스러워보이자나요... 다이어트해야되요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 오바마 대통령이 하와이 휴가오면 꼭 먹고가는 음식 중 하나죠
<Seony> 여기서는 그냥 Lunch Plate라고 하는데,
<samahui_> 저도 하와이가면 꼭 먹을 음식일듯해요
<Seony> 무지 대중적인 음식이라서, 아무데나서 쉽게 먹을 수 있어요
<Seony> 런치플레이트는 한국식당이 최고로 유명하죠
<Seony> 저게 한국음식인줄 아는 사람이 대부분이에요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 정작 우리는 하와이에서 처음 먹어봤는데 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 저거 이수에 있죠. 한식뷔폐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 딱 저렇게 먹을 수 있어요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<samahui_> 하지만 더 먹음직 스럽군요
<Seony> 저런 음식이, 싼데는 $7에서 시작해서 조금 비싼 식당은 $11 정도 해요
<Seony> 여기 시간당 알바생 인건비가 $8이니까, 싼거죠
<samahui_> 제가 가는 뷔페집은 7000원에서 10000원합니다
<samahui_> 비슷한 가격이네요
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 결론은, 하와이는 동양문화가 중심인 곳이라서 먹는건 별로 문제가 안됩니다.
<samahui_> 그렇군요
<Seony> 미국인들조차도 하와이는 미국이 아니라고 할 정돈데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 역시 이민가고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국 가려면, 뱅기값은 둘째치고서라도 지인들 줄 선물까지 사려면...
<Seony> 정말 5백만원 들여야되요
<Seony> 뱅기표 200만원에 선물만 300만원...
<samahui_> 전 아예 미국식 음식은 느끼해서 못먹겠더군요. 감자으껜거랑 고기에 스튜같은거 나오는데 좀 거북하더군요
<Seony> 계속 먹다보면 맛있어집니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 역시 선물이 ...
<Seony> 감자 으깬거에 고기에 플러스 탄산음료!
<Seony> 환상의 조합이죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나중엔 저처럼 탄산음료를 박스채 사다놓고 드시게 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 전 이상하게 탄산음료를 못마셔요
<samahui_> 먹으면 바로 끄윽해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저번에 마트 갔다가 세일하길래 한 3박스 사다놨어요
<Seony> 창고에 쌓아놓고 두고두고 마십니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 웰치스 정도까지는 먹는데 그 이상은 힘들어요... 맥주도 그래서 싫어하죠
<Seony> 그렇군요..
<samahui_> 딱 얼음 들어간 패스트푸드점 음료정도의 탄산만 먹을 수 있어요
<samahui_> 그것도 얼음 좀 녹여서 먹죠
<samahui_> 맛없게
<samahui_> 그래서 더 싫어하게 되고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 패스트푸드점에 탄산 안들어간 쥬스도 있지않아요?
<samahui_> 좀 쏘는것있죠
<samahui_> 근데 전 싫어해요
<Seony> 여기 패스트푸드점들은 음료 정도는 다들 직접 마음대로 갖다먹게 해놔서, 보통 탄산 없는 것도 있고, 파워에이드도 있고 그렇거든요..
<samahui_> 운동할때 마셔대서 그런지 이온음료는 좀 잘바당요 ㅎ
<samahui_> 근데 이온음료는 운동 계속하는 사람 아니면 오히려 안좋다더군요
<Seony> 파워에이드랑 햄버거 같이 먹어봤는데, 영 조합이 안맞더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그건 머리속에 그려지는데요... 사양하고 싶은 맛일듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 우유에 밥말아먹는 조합같은 느낌... ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 윽~ ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 더워지면 즐겨먹은 쏘는 맛이 하나 있군요
<samahui_> 동치미... ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 시원하게 한사발 마시고 싶네요
<Seony> 그건 탄산이 아니라 식초잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 암튼 쏘는맛이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 암튼... 한국 갈 돈으로 다른데 여행갔으면 좋겠는데, 와이프가 한국을 가고싶어하니...
<samahui_> 그럴때는 와이프님 따르셔야죠
<Seony> 캘리포니아 가서 유니버셜 스튜디오를 꼭 가보고 싶거든요
<Seony> 거기 가면 그렇게 재밌다길래...
<samahui_> 재미있어요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 다녀왔죠~
<Seony> 라스베가스는 재작년에 갔다왔었는데, 하와이 살다보니까 정말 싸게 갔었거든요
<samahui_> 일하러 갔을때 관광객들과 패키지로 돌아다녔더니 코스더군요
<Seony> 왕복뱅기표 + 4박5일 호텔비 = $500
<Seony> 정말 말도 안되는 가격이죠
<razGon_i7HR> 파워에이드는 운동하는 사람아니면 당분이 많이 들어가 있어서 별루 않좋아요.
<samahui_> 라스베거스와 유니버셜스트디오 해서 저도 싸게 갔었죠
<razGon_i7HR> 게다가 나트륨도 들어가있어서 않좋죠. 단, 탈수에는 좋습니다.
<samahui_> 그렇군요
<samahui_> 배탈나면 마시게 하더군요
<razGon_i7HR> 허나. 설사에서쓰면 더 설사가 심해지므로 주의요. 설사에의한게 아닌 땀에의한 탈수.
<Seony> 목적에 맞게 먹어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그런가요?
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7HR> 구토나 탈진에 도움이 됩니다.
<samahui_> 배탈나면 마시라는게 아니라 마시지말라는거군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 전 그것도 모르고 설사할때 마셔댔는데요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7HR> 물은 마셔도 됩니다.
<razGon_i7HR> 그게 삼투압때문에 당분이 많은게 들어가면 설사가 악화됩니다.
<razGon_i7HR> 물이나 보리차 등등은 괜찮아요.
<samahui_> 물은 따뜻하게 데워서 자주 마시라고 했었는데 이온음료는 잘 못들어서 마시지말라는걸 마시라고 알고 있었군요
<samahui_> 제가 장염에 잘걸려서요
<Seony> 장염 걸리면 정말 힘들죠
<razGon_i7HR> 예 마시면 안됩니다.
<samahui_> 신경성 장염에 자주 걸렸었어요
<samahui_> 요즘은 좀 좋아졌죠
<razGon_i7HR> 오히려 그때는 보리차나 루이보스티등을 드시는게 좋습니다.
<razGon_i7HR> 신경성 장염이라면 카모마일 추천합니다.
<samahui_> 그렇군요
<samahui_> 잘배워갑니다. 잘 외워둬야겠어요
<razGon_i7HR> 케모마일 차. 안정감을 줍니다. ㅋ
<samahui_> 또 이온음료 마시지 않게요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7HR> 숙면에도 쓰이고요.
<razGon_i7HR> 예
<samahui_> 장염걸리는게 나쁘지만은 않을때가 있죠... 살뺄때요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 쫘악 빠져요
<Seony> 그건 살이 빠지는게 아니라 수분이 빠지는거 아니에요?
<Seony> 마치 스펀지를 쭉 짠 것 같은...
<samahui_> 그...그런가요... 일주일에 10키로까지 빠진적도 있어요... 그리고 실려갔죠
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7HR> ㅇㅇ Seony 님말씀이 맞습니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 제가 어디서 본건데, 사람 몸은 물을 머금은 스펀지와 같아서, 쭉 짜면 체중이 쭉 빠진다더라구요
<samahui_> 먹으면 싸서 먹지를 못하니 빠지기도 하더라고요
<samahui_> 물도 빠지고 살도 빠지고... 정신도 빠지고.. .
<Seony> 굶어서 빠지는 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 장염 무서워요
<samahui_> 먹어도 바로바로 나오거든요
<Seony> 얼마 전에 안녕하세요 라는 프로에서, 심각한 저체중 여학생이 나왔다고 하더라구요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 최근 논문에 보면 2~3일 이상 금식 도중 활동하면 몸의 대사가 바뀐다고 들었어요.
<samahui_> 간헐적 단식이 그런식아닌가요? 금식을 몸에 익히는거요
<Seony> 원래 무지 뚱뚱했는데, 굶으니까 눈에 띄게 체중이 줄어들어서 그 뒤로 무지 소식...
<Seony> 네 비슷한 셈이죠
<Seony> 금식을 몸에 익히지만, 대신 근육량을 유지해야죠
<Seony> 처음하면 혈당 떨어지고 어질어질하는데요, 익숙해지면 아주 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 같이 운동하는 친구중에 안먹고 빼서 성공한 놈은 하나도 없어요. 아! 딱 한명있네요... 다만 친구는 젊어요
<samahui_> 아직 자라는 나이죠
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<samahui_> 안먹으면 우선적으로다가 머리가 안돌아가고... 결국 일을 못해요
<LYUSO_THINK> 움직이는게 중요하다고들 하니까요.
<samahui_> 전 그래서 굶어서 빼는건 못하겠더군요
<razGon_i7HR> 간헐적 단식의 근거는 우리몸이 혈당에 대해서 좀더 민감하게 받아들이게 하는 거죠.
<razGon_i7HR> 황제다이어트도 그런식의 방식입니다.
<samahui_> 혈당량 조절이군요
<razGon_i7HR> 단백질만 섭취하면 탄수화물에 대한 감수성이 커지죠.
<Seony> 전 이제는 예전보단 많이 먹어요
<samahui_> Seony님 뚱뚱보당으로 돌아오세요
<razGon_i7HR> 마라토너들이 그런걸해요.
<samahui_> 전 결혼하고 돌아왔어요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7HR> 저도 결혼하고.. 다시 20키로 찌고..ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 안그래도 와이프가 요즘 제가 살이 너무 많이 빠져서 보기싫다고, 다시 뚱뚱해지라네요
<razGon_i7HR> 운동해야죠.
<samahui_> 마눌님이 사육하세요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7HR> 저도 자전거 탈려고 해요.
<samahui_> 운동하다 다친다고 주말 운동도 막으려하세요
<Seony> 근데 그 한국인 표준체중은, 아무리봐도 말이 안되는거 같던데요
<razGon_i7HR> 사육에 놀아나면 안됩니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 사육 헉
<razGon_i7HR> 그러다가 살찌면 돌아보지도 않고 돈벌어오라고만....
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7HR> LYUSO_THINK: 하이. 오래간만.
<LYUSO_THINK> razGon_i7HR, 오래간이십니다. =)
<samahui_> 저도 모르게 길들여지고 있어요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 제 키에 한국인 표준 체중이 무려 65키로인가 그렇던데, 그 정도면 완전 깡마른 수준일듯..
<samahui_> 오늘도 저녁을 뭐먹고싶냐부터 시작한 질문이 쏟아지네요
<samahui_> 거기다 임신하셔서 더해요
<samahui_> 자기 먹고 싶은걸 제게 해주면서 같이 먹게해요
<Seony> 같이 찌는 전략이군요
<samahui_> 만들어달라고 해서 많이 만들어주면 그걸또 저한테 넘기고 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 당하고 있어요
<samahui_> 빠져나갈 구멍이 안보여요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 주말이 가장 무서워요
<Seony> 출산후 붓기가 안빠지더라도, 남편이 뭐라 할 수 없는 상황! ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 붙어서 어딜안가고 못나가게 하면서 계속 먹여요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 간식과 밥의 향연이요
<samahui_> 유일한 몇시간이 농구가는거예요 아니면 일나가던가요
<samahui_> 요즘 그래서 주말에 일만들어서 나가기도... ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 오늘 저녁은 또 어떤 진수성찬을 먹을지... 벌써부터 떨려요
<Seony> 나름 행복한 고민이시네요
<samahui_> 바지가 안맞으면 그런 말 못하셔요~
<samahui_> 맞는 바지가 점점 줄어들고 있어요
<samahui_> 벨트 구멍이 하나둘 좁혀지고 있고요
<razGon_i7HR> samahui_: 이미 당하고 계시군요.
<samahui_> 분명 박스티를 샀는데 쫄티가 되어가고 있어요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7HR> 그냥 즐기세요.ㅋ
<samahui_> 헉
<samahui_> 사...살려줘요
<LYUSO_THINK> 살을 빼야하는ㄴ데
<Seony> 저는 전에 입던 바지들이 너무 커져서... 벨트를 조이면 바지가 접힐 정도가 됐네요
<samahui_> 부러워요
<LYUSO_THINK> 60kg 까지 열심히 내려야지
<samahui_> 헐
<samahui_> 전 더도말고 덜도말고 딱 70만 찍었으면 좋겠어요
<samahui_> 지금 16키로 오바했어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 60키로면... 키가 160이신가봐요! ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7HR> 그거 못빠져 나와요.
<razGon_i7HR> 저도 마눌에게 사기 당함.
<samahui_> 어쩌면.. 더될지도 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 사기 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 헉!
<razGon_i7HR> 방법은 장염....
<samahui_> 걍 장염을 키워야 겠군요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 응급실 이용권 끊어야 겠네요
<razGon_i7HR> 저는 그게 안되지만, samahui_ 님은 되실겁니다.
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_i7HR> ㄴㄴ 그렇게 까진 말구요.
<samahui_> 되도 문제자나요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7HR> 방법이 잇어요.
<Markers> 표준이 될려면 딱 남자는 키에서 100정도 뺀만큼정도의 몸무게가 되면 된다던뎅
<razGon_i7HR> 약국에 비타민C 1000mg짜리 잇어요.
<samahui_> 네 알아요
<razGon_i7HR> 그거 요거트에 3정이상 반으로 잘라서 희석해주세요.
<Seony> Markers: 그건 이미 잘못된 계산법이라고 널리 알려진 사실
<LYUSO_THINK> 제 키가 지금 181 정도니까
<samahui_> 키에서 100빼면 전 76인데요
<razGon_i7HR> 그거 드시면 몇시간뒤에 기름기 있는거 드시면 쫙!
<samahui_> 원래 68키로 나갔었으니 더빼고싶어요
<samahui_> 그렇군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 좀 뺐으면.....=ㅅ=
<samahui_> 비타민C먹고 기름진음싯ㄱ
<samahui_> 그리고 병원...
<samahui_> 좋...좋은데요
<razGon_i7HR> 장염이라고 쇼하신다음.
<samahui_> 마눌님이 안먹이겠죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_i7HR> 며칠간 피하시면 됩니다.
<razGon_i7HR> ㅇㅇ
<LYUSO_THINK> .....!!!
<samahui_> 아플때 잘먹어야 된다고 더 먹여요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7HR> 기름기 있는건 장염에서 드시면 안되거든요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 책략가시네요.
<samahui_> 그것도 야채로다가 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7HR> 야채드시면 설사 심해집니다.ㅋ
<samahui_> 야채죽부터 시작해서 회복죽 이라고 푸욱 쌂은 죽도 주더군요
<razGon_i7HR> 그냥 옆에서 먹는 시늉하다가 힘들다고 하시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 그럼 장염에는 뭐 먹어야되요?
<razGon_i7HR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 그리고 덤으로 장에 좋다고 요구르트
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7HR> 장염에서는 3가지 먹으래요.
<samahui_> 제가 연기가 서툴러요
<samahui_> 연기력 됬었음 배우했을거예요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7HR> 토스트, 라이스, 바나나.
<samahui_> 여친님이 기획자인디 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 마눌님이죠
<razGon_i7HR> 걱정마세요.
<razGon_i7HR> 연기가 아닌 진실이되니깐요.ㅋ
<samahui_> 토스트는 첨 듣네요
<samahui_> 바나나는 좋다고 들었는데
<samahui_> 토스트도 먹어도 되는군요
<Seony> 토스트면... 빵 구운걸 의미하는 거겠죠?
<razGon_i7HR> 소아과 텍스트북에서 나옵니다.
<Seony> 바나나는, 최근에는 거진 만병통치약 수준이더라구요
<razGon_i7HR> 옙. 기름기가 없는 식빵.
<samahui_> 오호~ 그렇군요 좋은거 배워갑니다
<samahui_> 앗 저 퇴근할께요
<samahui_> 가서 한번 써봐야겠네요
<razGon_i7HR> 예 즐주말ㄷ요!
<samahui_> 아! 근데 그럼 농구도 못가요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 바나나 연구가 활발해지면서 온갖 만병통치약 기능은 다 탑재된 걸로 나오더라구요
<Seony> 들어가세요
<razGon_i7HR> 으~~~~~~~~~~리!~!!!
<samahui_> 아픈데 운동가냐고 혼나요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 으리~
<LYUSO_THINK> 들어가세요
<razGon_i7HR> 괜찮아요.
<samahui_> 즐거운 저녁들 되세요
<samahui_> 주말 잘보내시구요
<razGon_i7HR> 정신력으로 버티신다고..ㅋ
<samahui_> 월요일에 결과보고 할께요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7HR> 예ㅃ
<LYUSO_THINK> 넵
<samahui_> 나중에뵈요
<razGon_i7HR> 설사안하면 약을 증량!
<autowiz_> 즐거운 주말 되십시요~~
<razGon_i7HR> 굳모닝!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7HR> i5와 i7의 급의 차이가 심하네요!!
<razGon_i7HR> i7하스웰리프레시하고 샌디브릿지의 i5의 인코딩차이가 많이 나네요!!
<razGon_i7HR> 거의 4배가까운차이!
<Seony> 숫자가 2 차이 나잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7HR> 그정도보다 더하니...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7HR> 직즉살걸.ㅋ
<razGon_i7HR> 진즉 살걸 말이에요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7HR> 지금 이것으로 CPU업글만 하면 되니 앞으로 5년은 써야죠. 기본.ㅋ
<Seony> 씨퓨랑 보드만 좋은거  사도 5년은 기본으로 쓰는거 같아요
<razGon_i7HR> 근데 보통 SSD의 수명연한이 어떻게 되나요?
<Seony> 음... 일반 유저라면 10년은 될거에요
<razGon_i7HR> 기본적으로 완전히 이상한거 아니면 되더군요.
<Seony> 대신 관리를 좀 해줘야죠
<razGon_i7HR> 그렇군요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7HR> 아.
<Seony> 예를 들자면, 절대로 꽉꽉 채워서 쓰지말고,
<Seony> 트림이 잘 되는지 확인하고... 뭐 등등이죠
<razGon_i7HR> 아...
<razGon_i7HR> 용량땜시 250G짜리로.ㅋ
<Seony> ssd의 가장 큰 문제는, 덮어쓰기가 안된다는 점이거든요
<Seony> 그래서, 자료를 지우고나서 뭔가를 복사해서 넣었을 때, 그 자료가 지워진 자리에 복사되는게 아니라,
<Seony> 그 뒤로 기록이 된다는 점이에요
<Seony> 그리고나서, ssd가 놀고있을 때 "삭제"가 되어야할 자료들을 정리하게 되거든요.
<Seony> 그걸 트림이라고 하죠..
<razGon_i7HR> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7HR> 최신기기에다가 윈7이니 잘되겠죠.
<Seony> 보통 자료가 들락날락할 때 수명이 줄어드는데요, 읽기만 하는 경우라면 수명은 엄청 길다고 보시면 되요
<razGon_i7HR> 씁쓸하지만, 삼성을 믿고..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 읽기쓰기를 많이 하게되면, 수명은 5년 정도로 보셔야할 것 같구요
<razGon_i7HR> 예 일단은 중요한 병원기록이 있어서 4년 반정도에 교환해야 겠습니다.
<Seony> 교환하실 계획을 갖는 것보단, 별도로 백업을 하시는게 더 나을 거에요
<Seony> 윈도우를 쓰신다니, 주기적인 자동백업 프로그램을 찾는 것이 좀 어려우실 수 있껬네요
<razGon_i7HR> 교환을 한다는건데. 고스트를 정기적으로 떠 놓아야겠죠.
<razGon_i7HR> 데이타 자체는 매일 백업을 시키고 잇습니다.
<razGon_i7HR> 설정까지는 간간히 고스트.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-05
<DarkCircle> 어움 ... 며칠만에 보는듯 ... 'ㅅ';
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-06
<autowiz_> 월요일 새벽.. 새로운 한주를 준비합니다~ 좋은 하루들 되세요~
<jasonjang> 으휴~ ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-29
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 신나는(?) 월요일입니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> https://www.kernel.org/doc/gorman/pdf/understand.pdf
<jason_kr_> 좋은 자료 감사~ Potato Gim
<PotatoGim> jason_kr_: 오랜만에 뵙습니다~!
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> gim 님 scsi 명령어 툴 직접 만드신거지요?
<autowiz> 대단하십니다 ^__^
<PotatoGim> 아... 그래봤자 극히 일부 명령만 되는거라 별 쓸모가 없습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 지금은 그냥 쓰고는 있는데... sg로 바꾸려구요;
<PotatoGim> 괜히 수작업으로 일일이 삽질하기보다... 잘 만들어놓은거 바인딩이나 만들어놓는게 더 쓸모있겠더라구요;
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> @3rd_TeMP: [속보] 여성부 曰 '야애니, 학원물도 처벌 대상이다' 미친 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 근데 은교는 처벌 대상이 아닙니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ pic.twitter.com/U5okZpqyo2
<razGon_Xch2> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 3D보다는 2D?
<jun_> 정말 돈벌레들이라고밖에 표현이 안되네요;;;
<PotatoGim> 아.. 빨리 ZMQ 번역도 다시 해야 하는데...
<PotatoGim> 타고난 게으름 덕분에 미루던 잡일들이 차곡차곡 쌓여서 도무지 진행이 안되네요...ㅜ
<jun_> 빅데이터 hadoop이나 R프로그래밍에 대해서 어떻게 생각하시나요..?
<jun_> 국비지원으로 배울까 싶은데;;
<jun_> 하필 다들 바쁘실 시간에 질문드렸나보네요 ;;;;
<autowiz> 감자님 힘내십시요~~
<autowiz> 빅데이터 관련 업종이나 자격증도 활성화 될걸로 보입니다.
<autowiz> 빠르면 몇년 좀 느리면 10년정도
<autowiz> 실제로 지금도 많은곳에서 쓰고 있긴 한걸로 알고 있는데 , 인력 수요가 얼마정도발생하는지는 잘모르겠네요.
<jun_> 뭐랄까... 회사에 나와보니까... 더 공부하고 싶은게 생기더라구요..
<autowiz> 공부할꺼는 아주 넘쳐나는 요즘입니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하둡쪽은 많이들 배우시는거 같더라구요.
<autowiz> nosql 도 한동안 유행했었구요.
<jun_> 하둡을 하기위해서 JAVA과정을 좀 많이 하는거 같더라구요
<autowiz> ( 배우는 유행은 좀 지나갔고 , 이제 실제로 쓰는 유행이 한창이지요 )
<jun_> 하는김에 JAVA관련되서 좀 자세히 배우고 싶고
<jun_> 지금 배우고 싶은것중 하나라서요.. 다른 더 흥미가 있는게 생긴다면 그쪽으로 갈아탈수 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz님 요새 떠오르는게 뭐가 있을까요..?
<autowiz> 열심히 공부하셔야 겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 떠오르는거요 .. .제가 요즘 떠오르고 있지 않나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 라이징선이시죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오늘 블덕님이 안계셨구나...
<autowiz> 심해에서 수평선으로 떠오르는거겠지요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 수평선이면 이제 눈에 보이는거잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 마리아나 해구쯤에서 떠오르는거 같아요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2735400&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 헐..
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 자기 방에서 담배도 안된다니.. 음..
<HolyKnight> 배트로 툭툭
<HolyKnight> 개웃겼네유.
<pchero_work> 그러게요....
<pchero_work> 무섭네요...
<HolyKnight> 참고로 본좌 비흡연임당
<pchero_work> 저도 비흡연..
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz> 저는 비흡연 되고픈 중생입니다.
<jun_> 저도 금연다짐만 매번 하고 있네요;;;
<PotatoGim> jun_: R 정도 생각하시는거면 KOCW에도 괜찮은 자료가 있습니다!
<jun_> KOCW요?
<PotatoGim> http://www.kocw.net/home/search/kemView.do?kemId=865312
<PotatoGim> http://www.kocw.net/home/search/kemView.do?kemId=864194
<PotatoGim> 한림대학교 이윤환 교수님 강의인데
<jun_> 우와.. 보고 있는데 대박이네요
<PotatoGim> 강의 문서도 PDF로 깔끔하게 만드셨고
<PotatoGim> 저도 이걸로 R 입문에 많은 도움을 받았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 좋은 정보 감사합니다^^
<PotatoGim> 실습 병행이라 크게 지루하지도 않으실겁니다~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 다만 제 경우엔 봐놓고 안써먹어서 잊어버리고 있는게 쫌...
<jun_> 대학에서 실제로 쓰는 동영상인가보네요?
<PotatoGim> 네, 실제 강의 영상인 경우가 대부분이더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 뭐 아마도 교육부 추진의 일환이 아닐까 싶은데...
<jun_> 일단 이 동영상 가지고 공부해야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 근데 업무스트레스를 받으면서 공부하고 싶지가 않아서 퇴사를 결심한건 그대로일것 같아요...ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 당장 생활비가 걱정이긴 하지만.... 에구구구;;;
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: 오.. 감사합니다. :) 잘 보겠습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 뭐든 먹고 살 여유가 있어야 그 다음이 보이는 것 같아요...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 별 말씀을...ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저번에 Seony님이 추천하신 Python도 간간히 공부중인데...
<jun_> 자꾸 업무스트레스가 쌓이니까 뒷전이 되더라구요
<autowiz> 저도 펄이랑 파이선이랑 배워보고 싶어요 ... 클라우드도 하둡도 배우고 싶고
<autowiz> 뭐 하고싶은건 천지 입니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 아직 처자식도 없고.. 와이프도 없고..
<jun_> 내년이면 어머님이 정년퇴직이라서요.. 내년에는 직장이 있어야 하니.. 마지막 기회라는 생각이 들어서요
<autowiz> jun 님 화이팅입니다~~
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 맘적으로 고민이 많으면 집중도 잘 안되더라구요..
<pchero_work> 힘내시길 바랍니다..
<jun_> 감사합니다..
<jun_> 퇴사전에 소주라도 돌리겠습니다... ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그럼 전 이만 물러나겠습니다~ 수고하세요~~~ 팀장님과 면담을....
<PotatoGim> 고생 많으셨습니다~
<pchero_work> http://process3.blog.me/20030421397
<pchero_work> 이거 재밌네요.
<PotatoGim> 캐시 인접성에 대한 이야기로 보이네요 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아무래도 인접 공간에 대해 선형적으로 접근하는게 속도가 빠를 수 밖에 없다보니...
<pchero_work> 그냥 head + 인덱싱 위치로
<pchero_work> 점프를 뛰는 줄 알았는데, 그게 아니더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 실제로 일반적으로 우리가 사용하는 DDR SDRAM 자체가 행 먼저 선택하고 열을 선택하는 구조라
<PotatoGim> 행 단위에 선택된 셀들에 지정된 데이터들이 캐시 적중률이 더 높을 것 같아요.
<pchero_work> 흠..
<PotatoGim> 지정(X) -> 저장(O)
<pchero_work> 사실 행/열의 구분은 메모리 관점에서보면 의미가 없지 않나요?
<pchero_work> 단지 linear 하기 나열된 메모리 공간일 뿐일텐데..
<pchero_work> int a[100];
<pchero_work> a[10] = 12345;
<PotatoGim> 하드웨어 구조 자체도 행/열로 되어있는 것으로 알고 있어서...
<pchero_work> 를 수행하기위해서는,, a 시작 메모리 주소 + 10 에 12345를 입력
<pchero_work> 요런 식으로 되어있는 줄 알았는데.. 그게 아닌가요..?
<PotatoGim> 정확한지는 모르지만... 램 모듈 내에서 뱅크 단위로 쪼개지고 그 주소를 커널 단에서 다시 선형으로 표기하는 것으로 알고 있어요.
<pchero_work> 음.. 더 아랫단 이야기로군요..
<PotatoGim> 아마 SDRAM이 플립플롭을 따르는게 맞다면.. 그렇긴 할텐데 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 음.. 재밌네요...
<samahui_ws> 어제부터 우분투 업데이트 저장소 에러뜨네요 ㅜㅜ 저만 그런가요?
<pchero_work> 저장소 에러가 어떻게 나오나요?
<samahui_ws> 주서버만 에러나네요
<samahui_ws> 접속에러요
<pchero_work> 제쪽은 이상 없네요...
<samahui_ws> 대한민국서버는 괜찮고... 대한민국서버 중 neowiz서버는 또 에러뜨네요 ㅡㅡ;;
<pchero_work> 그럼.. 네오위즈 서버에서 문제가 발생한 듯...
<samahui_ws> 그런가 보네요
<samahui_ws> 밤늦게 고생하지 마시고 다들 일찍 ~ 퇴근들 하세요
<samahui_ws> 내일뵙겠습니다~
<PotatoGim^Home> 아고... 아직도 SVN은 어렵네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim^Home> SVN 쓰시는 분들께선 가지를 다시 병합하실 때 어떤 식으로 하시나요? 리비전을 정해서? reintegrate?
<pchero_work> ls
<pchero_work> cd
<pchero_work> 아..
<PotatoGim^Home> 쳐놓은 가지를 안지우고 계속 쓰다보면 항상 충돌이 나더라구요...
<PotatoGim^Home> 회사 안에선 아직까진 SVN을 쓰다보니..ㅡㅡ;
<Darkcircle> 전 SVN 쓰다 화딱지 나서 갖다 버리고 git.
<PotatoGim^Home> 에고.. 저도 혼자서는 git을 쓰는데... 회사는 아직까지 git이 불필요하다 생각하나봐요..
<Darkcircle> 저장소 용량이 ...
<Darkcircle> SVN은 브랜치 갯수대로, 포킹한 갯수대로 배로 늘어나요.
<Darkcircle> 롤백에도 가차없고 꼬이면 트리 통째로 날리고 다시 커밋하기도 하고
<Darkcircle> git도 거대해지면 그런 일이 가끔 있긴 한데 적어도 커밋 롤백이나 브랜치 롤백은 SVN 보단 덜 멘붕스럽죠 (...)
<PotatoGim^Home> 전체적으로 가지를 많이 뜨지 않고 작업해서 그런 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 정석대로 하자면 하나할 때마다 가지를 칠텐데..
<PotatoGim^Home> 가지 하나 쳐놓고 할 때마다 트렁크 불러와서 하고 이런 식이다 보니..
<autowiz> 좀 늦게 뒷북이긴 합니다만.
<autowiz> DDR 메모리 스팩에 보면 CL 5-5-5- 이런식으로 ms 값이 적혀있는데
<autowiz> 컬럼 변경할때 걸리는 시간일껍니다. 메모리도 모든주수의 값이 마구 튀어나오는게 아니라 어떻게보면 hdd 의 헤드가 특정섹터에 가서 값을 가져오는거처럼
<autowiz> 값을 읽거나 쓸려고하는 셀을 지정하게되는데 이 셀은 대충 (DIMM 번호 칩번호) Column 번호 Row 번호 로 조합됩니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> autowiz: 네 흔히 램 타이밍이라고... RAS, CAS 순서인가 그런 것으로 알고 있긴 한데...
<autowiz> 그래서 읽던 쓰던 column 번호와 row 번호를 맞추는데 시간이 걸리는게 하나가 있구요.
<autowiz> 위 프로그램에서는 메모리 타이밍 말고도 다른쪽 캐쉬가 같이 일어나는걸 수 도 있다는 생각이 드네요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 우선 접근 자체가 선형이면 프로세서 캐시 메모리 내에서도 적중률이 더 높지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 더 높을거 같습니다.... 음... 프로그램을 두개 따로 만들어서
<autowiz> 동작시켜보면서 user 타임이랑 kernel 타임이랑 차이는 어떻게 나오는지도 궁금해지는군요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 슬랩 캐시에서도 차이가 날지도 궁금하네요;
<PotatoGim^Home> 내일 간단한 모듈 하나 짜서 테스트를...
<Darkcircle> 요샌 컴파일러랑 프로세서 캐시가 하도 발달해서
<Darkcircle> 루프도 프리딕션하기 때문에 루프를 수십 수백만번 돌리는게 아니면 크게 차이 안날듯요
<PotatoGim^Home> 범위 자체를 좀 크게 잡아야겠죠? 분기 예측기도 테이블만큼만 유지되니까..
<Darkcircle> 요새 분기 예측기 돌아가는 로직은 사람이 생각하는것 수준 이상으로 돌아가요.
<Darkcircle> 그리고 컴파일러에서 optimization하는것도 아싸리 예측기 돌아가는 횟수를 줄인다고 별 짓을 다 하기 때문에 ...
<Darkcircle> 최적화를 해서 쥐어짜내다보면 클록수가 무진장 줄어들죠
<Darkcircle> 인텔에는 외계인들이 산다능!
<PotatoGim^Home> 컴파일러 단에서 최적화야 조정은 가능하니 괜찮은데 분기 예측기는 아무래도 히스토리 레지스터만큼만 유지되니까..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> 고 범위를 훌쩍 넘겨주면...
<PotatoGim^Home> 아.. 다단계 예측기일 수도 있겠구나;
<Darkcircle> 히스토리 레지스터가 어느정도 될지는
<Darkcircle> 에미애비도 모르고 옆집아줌마도 ...
<Darkcircle> 어쩌면 신만 알고 있을지도 ... 알아도 안알랴쥼 일거 같지만 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<PotatoGim^Home> 아마 어느 정도는 알려져 있을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아...
<Darkcircle> 졸업하기 전에 마지막으로 들었던 세미나에 어떤 비유가 있었냐면 ...
<PotatoGim^Home> 펜티엄4까지는 256 엔트리라네요.
<Darkcircle> CPU에 로봇을 심어놨다고 착각했을 정도 (...)
<PotatoGim^Home> 인텔은 워낙 넘사벽이라...
<Darkcircle> 클럭 틱! 뛰면 알아서 인스트럭션 게이트가 열리고 데이터는 게이트가 열리는 동시에 결과가 바로 레지스터로 ....
<Darkcircle> 아 웬지 발을 담그면 안되는 영역을 말한거 같 ㅇㅛㅇ;;
<PotatoGim^Home> http://courses.cs.washington.edu/courses/cse471/12sp/lectures/branchPredStudent.pdf
<PotatoGim^Home> 오오 겟 벡커스
<PotatoGim^Home> 미스패널티가 의외로 인텔이 높네요;
<PotatoGim^Home> 기본 클럭 차이가 있으니 뭐...
<Darkcircle> 미스패널티를 허용하는 대신에 그걸 보완하는 유닛을 갖다 박아놨죠.
<Darkcircle> 무서운놈들 ㅠㅠ
<Darkcircle> 미스나는 동시에 알아서 튀어나오게 -ㅛ-;
<PotatoGim^Home> 기본적으로 예측까지도 캐시하는 놈들이라...
<Darkcircle> 그쵸.
<Darkcircle> 모던 아키텍처에서는 흔히 이론적으로 설명할때 블록단위로 예측한다고 하는데 CPU에서 하는것도 모잘라서 컴파일러로 실행 전 이진 코드 변환을 할 때 아얘 코드로 프리딕션을 해서 뻔한 결과면 상수를 박아버린다고도 하고 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<autowiz> cpu 안에는 차원문이 있을껍니다.
<autowiz> 그래서 데이터를 주면 그걸 받아서 열심히 계산하는 사람들이 저기 우주너머에 있는거겠지요.
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 설마
<samahui_ws> 퇴근했다 돌아왔습니다
<samahui_ws> 좋은 새벽입니다
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<jason_kr_> ^^
<PotatoGim^Home> 음.. 네할렘까지는 2단계 분기 예측인 것 같은데... 자세한 정보는 역시 기밀..
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~! 고생 많으셨습니다~ ㅜㅜ
<Darkcircle> 엌
<PotatoGim^Home> 아.. 피자 치킨이 땡기는 시간이네요...
<autowiz> 아니되옵니다.
<autowiz> 이런 시간에는 조촐하게 숭늉이랑 바나나 우유 정도 먹어주면 됩니다. 피자 치킨 먹다가는 살이 디룩디룩 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 피자치킨은 진리입니다만... 뱃살이 용납치 않습니다
<autowiz> 웹소스 좀 봤다가 , 웹엔진 좀 봤다가 , 패킷 필터 소스 좀 봤다가 하니까
<autowiz> 집중을 못하는지 다들 진척도없고 난리네요 아주 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 저좀 살려주세요
<samahui_ws> 전지금 머리식히려 라디오 틀어놓고 네이년 중고딩나라 쇼핑중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 저부터 살려주세요 ㅜ ㅜ
<autowiz> 딱히 찾으시는 아이템이라도 있으신가요?
<jason_kr_> 난, 산업용 청소기
<jason_kr_> 가정용이 아닌, 업소용' 이랄까요
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요 늦은시간에 또 뵙습니다.
<jason_kr_> 풉, 머~ 인사는 생략! ^^ 해 줘요.
<autowiz> 산업용 청소기 중에는 물청소도 되는것도 있더군요. 물까지 흡입해버리는
<autowiz> 주위에 다들 건강하시지요?
<jason_kr_> 예, 예. 옙 다 덕분에...!
<Darkcircle> 모터블록이 방수라면 언제든지 물을 빨아들일 수 있죠 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
<Darkcircle> 좀 비싸서 글치 (...)
<samahui_ws> 요즘 게임기 알아보고 있습니다
<samahui_ws> 제 게임기는 동생님께서 다 처분해버리셔서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 마눌님 몰래 회사에 .. .혹은 제 방에 살짜쿵 놔두고 쓸 플스를 알아보고있죠
<samahui_ws> 모아놓은것도 내다 팔더니 새로 산것도 좋다고 들고가버렸군요 ㅜㅜ
<Darkcircle> 3 아니면 4겠군요 'ㅛ';
<samahui_ws> 드퀘 신작 좀 해야하는데 게임기가 없어졌어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 4사야죠
<samahui_ws> 근데 가격이 새것과 차이가 없군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 얼마차이 안나면 카드와 포인트 신공이되는 신품이 났겠다 싶네요
<samahui_ws> 다만... 아내님 레이더를 피하기 힘들겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0Qohp9fSQU
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 밤이라서 정줄을 놓기 시작한건가요 이게 왜이리 웃기지요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 화장품 광고가... 저정도면 화장품 비쌀만 하군요.
<samahui_ws> 물론 품질이나 성능보다 광고만든 투자규모를 보면요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 아이디어가 참신하네요...
<samahui_ws> 마지막 기장의 말처럼 다음에는 우주로???
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> http://media.daum.net/foreign/others/newsview?newsid=20150629190208730&RIGHT_COMM=R1
<Work^Seony> 아베가 중국이랑 전쟁을 고려한다네요
<razGon_Xch2> 힘들거에요.
<razGon_Xch2> 미국이 그러기 힘들고. 전쟁을 해도 국지전이겟죠.
<razGon_Xch2> 지금  하게되면 오키나와 넘어가기 쉬워요
<razGon_Xch2> 일본과  전쟁하면  중국에게 빌미를 제공하는것일거에요. 미국이  그것을 바라지 않을 테고요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-30
<HolyKnight> http://m.media.daum.net/m/media/society/newsview/20150629165513167
<Work^Seony> 네 사실 기사 자체가 확인되지 않은 기사더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 뭐... 그러기 힘들어요. 중국에 들어간 돈이 얼마인데.
<bluedusk> hello?
<bluedusk> anyone?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 밤샘하고 잠시 눈붙인다는게 푸욱~ 10시30분까지 자버렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 하루의 반나절이 사라졌군요... 아무도 안깨우다니 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 점심 식사들 맛나게 하세요~
<razGon_Xch2> 헉.
<razGon_Xch2> 부럼.
<PotatoGim> 언터처블하신....
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~~
<jun_> 죽다 살아서 돌아왔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> autowiz: 핑? ㅋ
<ipeter> PotatoGim: 혹시 R 사용 잘 나와있는 한글 교재 추천 가능하신가요?
<Darkcircle> R은 언어를 배우기 전에 알고리즘부터 배우고 나서 써야 할듯 싶데요. 모르고 쓰면 쓰는거 자체가 독이 될 만큼 .
<Darkcircle> 슬라이드 쉐어 검색해보시면 설명 잘된 ppt 있어요. 한번 찾아보시는게 ..
<PotatoGim> 어제 제가 추천드린 강의면 어느 정도는 충분할 것 같아요
<PotatoGim> 교수님이 PDF 교재도 만들어 놓으셔서..
<PotatoGim> 웬만큼은 나오거든요 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 알고리즘이야 어차피 직접 구현하는게 아니니까 상황에 맞는 녀석으로 찾아쓰면 그만이니...
<PotatoGim> 어떤 상황에 어떤 것을 써야한다라는 것만 감이 있어도 사실 흉내 정도는...
<PotatoGim> 음... 저도 R 관련된 국내 출판 서적을 사서 본 적이 없다보니 추천이 애매하네요..
<PotatoGim> http://book.naver.com/bookdb/book_detail.nhn?bid=6977446
<PotatoGim> 번역이 나쁘지 않다면
<PotatoGim> 위 책을 강력히... 추천드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐.. R도 하시고 Go도 하시고..RGO!!
<bluedusk> Darkcircle옹
<commania> 안녕하세요
<commania> 한 사흘째 컴퓨터 포맷중인것 같네요ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요.
<commania> 우분투 그놈 부팅 이미지를 USB에 넣어서
<commania> 라이브 부팅은 성공하는데 부팅 파티션 선택에서 기타옵션을 선택하면 아무것도 안 뜹니다.
<pchero_work> 음..
<jun_> 흠...
<commania> SSD / 하드 파티션이 꼬인 걸까요?ㅠㅠ
<jun_> Elementary OS 설치할때 저도 비슷한 현상이 있었던거 같은데...
<pchero_work> 하드디스크가 인식이 안되나요?
<commania> 아까까진 읜도우도 설치 다 하고 부팅이 안되어서 SSD MBR을 몇 번이고 리빌드해서 겨우 성공했고요
<commania> 인식이야 되죠
<commania> 라이브 gparted에선 인식이 됩니다...
<commania> 그런데 인스톨러에서 설치 위치 정할때 기타로 들어가서 파티션을 세부 조정하려 하면
<commania> 인스톨러가 꺼진다 해야 하나요. 여튼 아무것도 안 뜨고 멈춥니다.
<commania> 허허... 해결했습니다. 영어로 설정하고 진행하니 걍 되네요.
<pchero_work> 아...
<pchero_work> 다행입니다. :)
<commania> 전에도 한국어로 설정할 때만  파티션창이 위아래로 늘어나는 버그가 있어서 혹시나했더니...
<commania> 감사합니다:)
<Darkcircle> bluedusk, 아무래도 린돌옹 배신한거 같은 냄새가 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<FriedChicken_> 그리고 저번주 토일요일에는 금년들어 날씨가 가장 좋은 날이었더군요 ㅡ.,ㅡ
<autowiz> 퐁
<jason_kr_> Darkcircle: & bluedusk ㅋㅋㅋ  작년부터 같은 결론만...쯔쯥? ㅎ
<jason_kr_> 좀 쉬삼 auto wiz 쫑!
<autowiz> 행복한 하루들 되셨나요?
<ipeter> 눈에 날벌레가 들어가서 날벼락을 맞았습니다.
<ipeter> 눈이 퉁퉁 부었어요
<ipeter> 너무 아프네요.
<autowiz> 병원은 갔다오셨어요?
<autowiz> 벌래는 꺼내셨구요?? ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> sp
<ipeter>  네..
<ipeter> 꺼냈는데 너무 아파요.
<ipeter> 고름이 줄줄 나오더군요
<ipeter> 눈 아래꺼플쪽에요..ㅠ
<pchero_work> 헉....
<pchero_work> 오늘 날씨가 너무 좋네요..
<HolyKnight> @wbyth9004: 뿡이란 앱이 있는데
<HolyKnight> 길거리에서 급똥인 사람들을 위한 공용화장실이나 열린 화장실을 표시해주는 앱. 심지어 리뷰도 올려주곤 한다고 pic.twitter.com/orHK0qja8I
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-01
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 오 임수닷
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 퇴직희망 메일 보냈어요
<bluedusk> jason_kr_:
<bluedusk> Darkcircle:  원래 배신자의 최후는
<bluedusk> 응징해야 한다능!!! 퍽펔
<Work^Seony> 헛 이직하신지 얼마 안되지 않았나요?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 아니다 싶으면 빨리 나오는것도 ...
<bluedusk> 뭐 이런저런 좋은 제의 많이 해주시긴 했는데..
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<bluedusk> 어젠 데본씽크도 지르고
<bluedusk> 알프레드 파워팩도 질르고..
<Work^Seony> 오늘 저녁 초대 받았는데 5시 15분까지 오라네요 ㅎㅎㅎ  이제 슬슬 나가야할 시간...
<Work^Seony> 알프레드 파워팩 굳이 필요없을텐데요..
<bluedusk> 맥북 스텐드도 질러야 할거 같아요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony:  알프레드에서 전부 검색이랑 그런걸 다 하려고 보니..
<bluedusk> workflow 가 필요하더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 집에 안쓰는 맥북 알루미늄 스탠드가 2개나 있네요
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 활용을 잘 하시네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 걍 웹브라우저 열어서 검색을... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 일단 알프레드로 데본씽크 서치는 연동시켜놨구요..
<Work^Seony> 데본씽크 맘에 드시나봐요
<bluedusk> 자주 쓰는 사전, 환율 지도 검색도 등록시켰구요..
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 아직 잘 모르겠어요.. 일단 다 몰아 넣고있어요
<Work^Seony> 전 이만 퇴근합니다
<bluedusk> 네 수고하셨습니다.
<Work^Seony> 넵 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 출퇴근할 때 가방도 하나 없이 그냥 맨몸으로 덜렁덜렁 다니니까 와이프가 이상하다고 그러네요
<Work^Seony> 암튼 저는 나와서 irc cloud로 들어오겠습니다.  걸어가면서 챗 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> 예 블더스크   이발하느라 소리만 듣고 답을 지금해요
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요
<bluedusk> 전 이미 퇴사의사까지 밝히고
<bluedusk> 퇴직할날만 기달리고 있어요
<jason_kr_> ㅎ 원래 ...용껀이 없었으니까요?
<bluedusk> 아니 그냥 전 무능한..ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 지금이라도 업종 변경을 해야 할까봐요
<HolyKnight> 블루찡....
<HolyKnight> 데본씽크 활용 자세하고 유용한 링크.... 부탁드려도 도나유...
<bluedusk> HolyKnight: 그게 ..-ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 잠시만요
<bluedusk> http://projectresearch.co.kr/2011/05/23/devonthink-활용-가이드-자료-수집분류-및-활용/
<bluedusk> HolyKnight: http://projectresearch.co.kr/2014/05/22/rss-evernote-pocket-수집-자료를-devonthink-로-중앙-관리하는-방법/
<bluedusk> 전 이거 두개 보고 셋팅했어요
<HolyKnight> 오오
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<HolyKnight> 블루찡....
<HolyKnight> http://www.dispatch.co.kr/323316
<bluedusk> ㅈㅓ거 보고 안그래도
<bluedusk> 정치권에 무슨 이슈가 잇는건지 찾아보고 있었어요
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 왜
<bluedusk> 전
<Darkcircle> 뷁.
<jun_> ..?
<HolyKnight> @KURADAJENBU: 식사 후 3분안에 이를 닦지 않으면 충치가 생기기 시작합니다 끈임없이 드세요
<jun_> 아.... 2분 30초 단위로 계속 먹어야겠네요...ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> 데모닉 마'치(아)' ?
<HolyKnight> ㅋ
<autowiz> 블더님 하이요~
<jun_home> 안녕하세요~~~
<Darkcircle> 졸렸-ㅅ-
<Darkcircle> bluedusk, ?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 날씨가 완전 좋아서 고요함에 'ㅛ' 초토화됐군요
<autowiz> 그런건가요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 요새 무슨 일이 있는걸까요 -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle> 저번주엔 조용했는데! =3
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-02
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~ 즐거운 하루 되세요
<jun> 안녕하세요~ 벌써 목요일이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 매번 인사만 드립니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 바쁘면 어쩔 수 없죠... 전 접속도 잘 못해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<jun> 사마휘님 오랫만에 뵈요~
<samahui_ws> 네 오랜만에 뵙네요
<samahui_ws> 건강하시죠? 요즘 너무 바빠 정신이 없네요
<samahui_ws> 회의 댕겨올게요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~~
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr_> 진짜~ ㄷㄷㄷ 벌써 목요일이네요. 쩝
<jun> 저도 이번주에 한것도 없는데 목요일인 느낌이예요;;;;
<PotatoGim> 그러게요.. 날이 넘어가는게 너무 빠르네요;
<jun> 회사 그만두고 공부한다고 팀장님께 말씀드렸다가 엄청 혼나구;;; 여자친구한테 두번혼나구;;;
<PotatoGim> ...
<jun> 팀장님 저를 보는 눈빛이 찌릿한것이;;;;; 좌불안석이네요
<PotatoGim> http://it-ebooks.info/book/5794/
<jun> 크학;;; 원서인가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데 원서보다는 한글로 쓰여진 책이 머리 속에 더 잘들어오지 않나요?
<PotatoGim> 옙...ㅜ 메타프로그래밍을 주 토픽으로 하는 서적이 많지가 않아서...
<PotatoGim> 아..
<PotatoGim> 저는 서술만 잘 되어있으면...
<PotatoGim> 역서 중에 이게 뭔 소린가하는 것들을 몇 번 봤더니..;;
<PotatoGim> 공룡 책도 보면서 어리둥절했던 기억이...
<PotatoGim> 둘 다 있으면 제일 좋은 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 여시 사태가 잠잠한갑네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 여시 사태야 잠잠해진지 오래됐죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나무 위키 보니까, 그래고 계속 뭔가가 올라오긴 하더라구요
<jun> 어제 민주평통 출범한거에 관련되서 말이 많겠죠?? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<jun> 아직도 박근혜 임기가 2년이 남았다는게....
<Work^Seony> 흐...  이번에 무슨 사태가 나지않을까 하는 생각이 드네요
<Work^Seony> 문재인 성명도 그렇고, 유승민도 그렇고...
<jun> 저는 21세기버전으로 동학농민 운동 일어나지 않을까 하는 상상도 해봤어요;;;
<jun> 한동안 메르스 확진자 없으면 종료처리 한다더니 오늘 확진환자 추가됐네요;;;;
<jun> 결국 걸린 사람들, 그 가족들.. 그리고 불안한 서민들만 힘들지... 윗대가리들은 뭐하는지;;;;;
<Work^Seony> 그러게요  요즘 권력가진 사람들이 더 한거 같아요..
<ipeter> 혹시...top쳐서
<ipeter> cpu core알수 있지 않나요?
<ipeter> 어떤 옵션을 줘야할까요?
<Work^Seony> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ipeter> top에서는 cpu core수를 알 수 없을까요..?
<ipeter> 프로세서 수라도요..
<Work^Seony> top은 하드웨어를 표시하는 명령어가 아니에요
<Work^Seony> cat /proc/cpuinfo 하시면 잘 나오는데 왜 굳이 top을...
<ipeter> 현재 어떤 프로그램을 돌리려하는데,
<ipeter> 코어수에 맞게 옵션을 주는게 있거든요..
<ipeter> 넹넹 알겠습니다.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다..
<Work^Seony> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l 로 해보세요...
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 고맙습니다..!
<ipeter> 어제 가르쳐주시는분이 top으로 해서 보신거 같아서 여쭤봤었습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 cpuinfo보는게 더 편하기도 하네요.
<Work^Seony> grep processor /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l 라고 하시면 더짧아지겠군요...
<ipeter> 아...안쓰니까 자꾸 잊어버려요..ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 써니님?
<ipeter> 근데 아까 그 명령어에서
<ipeter> 프로세서수 = 코어수인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<ipeter__> 넹넹!!
<ipeter__> 고맙습니다!
<pchero_work> 여기도 이제 여름이네요. ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ/
<sungyo> ...
<pchero_work> 후와
<pchero_work> 방금 사무실 이사했습니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 널찍하니 좋네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 고생하셨어요.
<PotatoGim^Home> 우어어어
<sungyo> 바퀴벌래라도 출몰했나요
<autowiz> 불타는 목요일인가요
<pchero_work> 헐..
<pchero_work> 글고보니, 오늘 목요일이네요.. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 내일 금욜... 헐.
<pchero_work> 빠르네요. -_-;
<sungyo> kvm 4채널짜리 usb 마우스/키보드 꼽히는거로 6만원인가, 주고 쓰고 있는데 재법 무난해보여요.
<autowiz> 모델명이 뭐에요?
<sungyo> http://www.terawork.co.kr/review_v.htm?id=529
<sungyo> 책상에 하나 올려서 1ch.우분투 2ch.윈도우로 두개 묶고, 나머지 남는채널 두개는 옆에다 빼놓고 운영체제 설치 및 수리용 채널로 쓰니 재법 무난한 작업환경이 되는듯요.
<HolyKnight> http://www.slideshare.net/mobile/KellyYun/smartstudy-fullremote201506-49674381
<autowiz> 아나 뭔 결제가 안되네요 . 이거깔고 저거깔고 ... ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 엑티브x 같은 불필요한 위험 및 불편요소 없앤다더니 뭔 EXE파일 깔고 덤으로 보안 인증 등등 다 깔고... 결국 똑같죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 뭐하자는건지..
<autowiz> 그러게요 , activex 대신 exe 를 다운로드 받아서 설치하는 .. 이무슨 ... 미친
<samahui_ws> 근본적 문제는 모르고 그냥 눈에 보이는 부분만 주먹구구식으로 처리한 졸속행정의 결과물이죠
<samahui_ws> 전 이만 퇴근합니다. 즐거운 저녁시간 되시고 내일뵈요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 요즘 제 블로그에 이민 문의가 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> 왜? 많을까요~
<jason_kr_> auto wiz: 많 바쁜가봐요?
<Work^Seony> jason_kr_, 벌써 일어나셨나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 조용하네요 새벽은 -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle> 자야지 ...
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크가 꽉 찼는지, ssh 접속하면 input/output error 뜨는데 이거 접속할 방법이 없겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<pchero> root
<pchero> root 접속 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> 네 우분투라...
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipter> 잘못쳐서 다른 아이디로 들어아ㅗㅆ네요.
<ipter> 비슷한 녀석 그놈입니다.
<HolyKnight> @namufree: 이시간 버스안. ㅈㄴ섞어가며 크게 통화하는 젊은여성한테 항의할까 했다가 다음통화. "엄마 어디야? 할머니는 좀어때? 나인제 일끝났어.. 매니저님 아파서 오늘 혼자일했어.." 무개념녀와 고단한 청춘은 한존재안에 있구나.. 말안하길 잘했다 싶다. 잘쉬길
<Work^Seony> 흐...  복잡하네요...
<Work^Seony> 일베는 인생 종친 애들만 모여있는 쓰레기 사이트라고 생각하던 제가, 위키를 보니까 정치적인 성향은 좀 우파네요...  https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%A2%8C%ED%8C%8C
<Work^Seony> 북한 특수부대 DMZ 야간매복 급증  http://media.daum.net/politics/others/newsview?newsid=20150703023212522
<jason_kr_> 잠깐 깼었었죠. "좀 우파" <---는 농담이죠? "심한 우파"쟎아요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  그 위키에 나온 우파의 현대적인 정의에 따르면, 저는 확실히 우파 같아요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 docx 파일은 unzip으로 안풀리나요?
<Work^Seony> 포맷 방식이 바뀐건가
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-03
<jason_kr_> docx 가 원래 압축파일은 아니쟎아요?
<jason_kr_> 즉 압축이랑은 무관한 말씀인데....
<Work^Seony> zip으로 압축되어있는 파일이에요
<Work^Seony> 안에 열어보면 한 열댓개쯤 되는 텍스트파일들이 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> 예에~ docx를 다시 압축했군요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그게 아니라, docx라는 파일 포맷이 사실은 텍스트파일 몇개를 zip으로 압축해놓은거에요
<jason_kr_> 마이크로솦으트'사에서요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<jason_kr_> 아 그랬군요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 혹시 ls 옵션에서 시간순으로 해주는게
<ipeter> t옵션 아니간가요..?
<ipeter> 보여주는 출력이요.
<bluedusk> ls -alt
<bluedusk> 맞을껄요?
<bluedusk> 시간순으로 잘 소팅 되는데요?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 전 그렇게 따지만 완전 보수주의자에요..
<bluedusk> 우리나라에서는 완전 빨갱이 취급 받는데
<PotatoGim> ...저도 빨갱이인 것 같네요..ㅜ
<ipeter> bluedusk: 고맙습니다!!!
<PotatoGim> 졸려 죽겠네요...
<PotatoGim> 상추를 많이 먹어서 그런가..ㅡㅡ;
<Darkcircle> ~(~_~)~
<bluedusk> Darkcircle: 옹
<Darkcircle> 린돌옹은 왜 소고기를 안사줄까요 _0_
<Darkcircle> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<bluedusk> 좀 때려야 할듯
<autowiz> 좀 지났지만 ls -altr 을 주로 씁니다. 최신파일이 아래쪽에 보이거든요. .
<autowiz> 피터하이.
<autowiz> 블루더스크님도 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> autowiz: why u join #ceph channel?
<autowiz> why?
<autowiz> 저도 공부좀 해볼라구요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 역시 능력자는 뭔가 다르군요
<autowiz> 헐
<autowiz> 이 무슨 망발인가요 이지 관리및 운영하고 계시는 블더님에 비하면야저는
<autowiz> 그냥 발톱에 때 정도 인가요
<bluedusk> 네?
<bluedusk> 전 관리 및 운영안하는데요..;;
<bluedusk> irqrebalance 성능 비교나 해봐야겠네요
<bluedusk> 심심함
<HolyKnight> 블루찌
<ihavnoth>  /away R
<ihavnoth> 죄송합니다 실수입니다
<jason_kr_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 집이 나무로 지어진 집이라, 요즘 무지 덥네요...
<jason_kr_> 쇠(와 콘크리트)로 지는 집보다는 시원하겠죠 !!
<ipeter> autowiz: 고마워요 오즈님!
<ipeter> 우분투 옵션에서 어떤건 -- 고 - 는 어떤 차이인가요..?!
<ircCloud^Seony> 제작자 마음이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 -는 옵션이 짧고, --는 깁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 예를 들자면,  -a, --archive
<ipeter> -- 옵션은 사용자 정의 옵션이란 말씀이신가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨
<ircCloud^Seony> 그냥 길이 차이인거 같은데요..
<ipeter> 네네
<ircCloud^Seony> -v 이나 --verbose나 똑같은 일을 한다는 거죠...
<PotatoGim> 보통 -는 한 글자의 짧은 옵션으로 사용되고...
<PotatoGim> --는 긴 이름으로 사용됩니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 또 다른 차이가 있다면, -d /home, --directory=/home
<ipeter> 아...!
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜인지는 잘 모르겠네요.  아마도 전통적으로 옛날부터 그렇게 써와서인듯?...
<PotatoGim> 경우에 따라 -를 값이 없는 스위치 옵션으로 사용하고 --를 "="와 같은 구분자를 통해 값을 받는 옵션으로 사용하기도 했는데 정확한 룰이 있는게 아니다보니 기준이 애매하죠...
<PotatoGim> 간단히는.. 만든 사람 마음입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 내일 임플란트 박아둔거에 스크류 꼽으러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 축하드려요.
<autowiz> 저도 축하드립니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.  스크류 꼽고나서 크라운 제작하려면 또 한참 기다려야하는데, 오래 걸리긴 하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 뼈 속에 박히는 실제 임플란트의 굵기가 그렇게 큰건 아닌가봐요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 굵기가 얇으면, 고기 같은거 씹다가 스크류가 부러질 수도 있지않나 걱정되네요
<razGon_MINILA> 그게ㅔ 기술이죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 단단하고 얇고 가벼우면서 제작이 용이한.
<razGon_MINILA> 티타늄이 지금의 물질입니다.
<ipeter> 와..감사합니다...!
<ipeter> 진짜 짱짱맨
<razGon_MINILA> 옛날엔  금이였죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 생체 친화력도 있어야 하ㅏ고요.
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 다음주가 우량주 넣을 상황.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 안그래도 임플란트에 대해서 글 찾아서 읽어보니까,
<ircCloud^Seony> 티타늄이 뼈랑 잘 붙는다고 하더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 그리스가 어떻든.
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<razGon_MINILA> 하ㅏ락이 나오고 그게 펀더멘털에 변화 없으니ㅣ 그떄. 매수
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리스는 이번 사태로, 나라가 망할 거라고 봐야겠더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 여러가지 희망적인 예측사항이 있긴한데, 너무 확률이 떨어지고...
<autowiz> 그리스가 그렇게 된게 비리가 많아서라는 말이있던데 사실일가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 없진않았겠죠...
<razGon_MINILA> 그건 그리스가 알일이고.
<razGon_MINILA> 팩트는 그리스가 위기라는 거죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 제가 어디서 봤던 것 중에서 꽤 흥미로웠던 글이, 현재 재정적으로 안좋은 유럽국가들이 과거에 식민지를 통해 얻은 부와 영광들이 이제서야 다 떨어져가는 거라고 하더라구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니까 사실 식민지 착취로 부유해진거고, 그걸로 선진국이라고 부유하게 살다가 어느날 보니 상태가 심각...
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 이미 넣었어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 지금 수익률 9퍼센트입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 쥐꼬리만큼의 수익률.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<ircCloud^Seony> 남유럽들 상당수는 그리스만큼은 아니겠지만, 불안한 나라들 많죠
<ipeter> 다음주에 폭락할까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 다음주는 폭락할겁니다. 주초에ㅔ.
<ipeter> 명심하겠습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 총알 장전하겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 하지만 코스피나 코스닥에 아직 안오른 괜찮은것은 그것을 기회로 매기가ㅏ 오겟죠
<razGon_MINILA> 삼성물산이 관심있습니다. 2주 남았고 기한이ㅣ. 거기에
<ircCloud^Seony> 내일은 공휴일이니 집에서 게임이나... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> cool!
<razGon_MINILA> 그리고 아마도 몇몇 고수분들의 생각은 8만원은 가지 않겟냐 생각하더군요
<razGon_MINILA> 9프로면 은행이자의 몇배?
<ipeter> 삼성물산 합병될까요?
<autowiz> 주식얘기로 뜨겁군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 금요일 저녁이 왔습니다. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 합병이 될겁니다. 어떻게 되었든요.
<autowiz> 저도 합병되고 싶어요
<Darkcircle> 졸렸 -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle> 삼성물산 합병되면 주가가 뛰어오르겠죠.
<Darkcircle> 냠냠
<Darkcircle> 요새는 슈퍼울트라만능초고수헤즈옹 안오시는듯
<pchero_work> 후와.. 덥네요.
<autowiz> 네 안오시네요
<autowiz> 그리울따름. ..
<samahui_ws> 즐거운 불금! 즐기세요~
<PotatoGim> yaourt -Syu
<HolyKnight> @HAVAQQUQ: 친구 Y에게 들은 이야기다. 2000년초 Y와 함께 S대 문예창작과를 다니던 커플이 갑자기 사라졌다. 주위에서 어떻게 된 일인가 하고 보니 둘이 신용카드를 만들 수 있는 대로 만들어 최대 한도로 현금 서비스를 받아 중국으로 도망갔다는 것.
<HolyKnight> @HAVAQQUQ: 당시만 해도 카드로 현금서비스 받을 수 있는 금액이 꽤 됐다. 카드 대란이 일어나기 전의 일이다. 이후 한국 문학계는 쇠락했고 중국은 G2가 됐다. 요즘처럼 힘들고 일의 끝이 안 보일때면 그들이 지금 잘 살고 있을지 생각하곤 한다.
<pchero_work> 우분투 14.10 지원 종료가 다가왔네요. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2285116
<commania> 벌써 14.10이 지원  종료를 먹는군요.
<commania> 14.04는 LTS였죠?
<commania> 동생 컴퓨터에 14.04 깔려 있는데
<commania> 저 없을 때 지원 종료되면...
<DarkCircle> 포맷(안습)
<DarkCircle> 아얘 미련을 버리고 데이터는 고이고이 백업해두시고 입대하세요. 그게 깔끔할듯
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-04
<ipeter> 오!!!즈!!!!님!!!!!
<commania> 입대가 아니라...
<commania> 제가 지방에서 대학 다녀서요
<commania> 방학때만 올라오니까요
<commania> 사실 14.04 지원 종료시점에는 군대에 있기도 하겠군요
<HolyKnight> @jasminetyphoon: 동네천 주변을   ㅇ ㅇ 은행 직원들이 집게들고 청소하고 다닌다 지점장이 나왔을리는 없고 토요일은 직원들좀 쉬게하지 싶어서 보기싫다 가족들하고 늦은 아침이라도 먹게해주지.미련한 행정
<autowiz> 피터 하이
<HolyKnight> @genmaster: 강원도 저수지 이번엔 '피라니아' 발견...임시 폐쇄 (출처 : YTN TV | 네이버 뉴스) me2.do/FsuPrVOH
<HolyKnight> 저런거 풀어놓는놈은 환경 테러리스트로 엄중처벌해야한다.
<autowiz> 열대에서만 사는건 아니었나보네요
<LinDol> 분명
<LinDol> 키우다가 방류한 애들이 있..을 듯
<LinDol> ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<autowiz> 빠져나갔을수도 있지요 알이라던가
<autowiz> 일부러 사람 죽일려고 풀어놨을 가능성도 없다고는 할 수 없을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 레드파쿠 는 엄청 크게까지 자라네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 저 퇴근할래요
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다.
<Guest64933> 아무도 말을 안해 +_+
<autowiz> 주말이라 그런지 조용하네요
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요
<Guest64933> 안녀앟세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 아...
<PotatoGim> arch 시스템 업데이트를 했더니 펄 라이브러리 의존 걸리는 놈들이 죽어버리네요...ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 아흑...
<autowiz> 허므... 수작업좀 하셔야겠네요
<commania> 삼성 데스크탑에 우분투가 라이브 부팅조차 안 되네요
<commania> 2008년식 코어2듀오고, 라이브 부팅 중에 부팅 스플래쉬가 무한로딩됩니다.
<commania> 이런 경험 해 보신 분 계세요?
<PotatoGim^Home> ACPI 관련인 것 같은데 한번 부팅 옵션을 조정해보시겠어요?
<PotatoGim^Home> 부팅할 때 F6을 누르시면 메뉴가 나오는데..
<PotatoGim^Home> 거기에서 acpi=off를 활성화하고 부팅을 해보시면 될 것 같습니다.
<commania> 안되네요...
<commania> 신기한 건 윈도우는 잘만 부팅 됩니다.
<commania> 이 컴퓨터가 원래 화면도 안 들어오고 보드 쪽이 고장났던 컴퓨턴데
<commania> 제가 부품 뜯어 쓸려고 가져온 시점에서는 화면은 다시 들어왔었습니다.
<commania> 그런데 윈도우 설치 USB 넣으면 로딩중에 재부팅, 리눅스는 지금처럼 라이브 무한로딩
<commania> 그러다가 오늘 다시 꺼내서 보니 윈도우는 설치에 성공적으로 진입했고 설치후 사용도 현재 전혀 문제 없습니다
<commania> 근데 리눅스가 안 깔린다니...
<jun_home> 정말 혹시나요... USB문제일수도...... 있지 않을까 하는데..그냥 흘려들으세요;;;;
<jun_home> 예전에 제가 그런적이 한번 있어서요;;;
<PotatoGim^Home> 음.. 혹시 nolapic도 같이 활성화 해보셨나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-05
<commania> USB가 굉장히 오래된거긴 한데요
<commania> 한번 다른 USB로 해 봐야겠네요
<commania> 감사합니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> @jjuggu_69: 집가는데 외국인 여성분이 지나감 얼굴도 막 작고 예쁘셔서 내가 바보같이 뚫어져라 쳐다봤거든ㅋㅋㅋ 그러니까 그분이 뭘 보냐고 좀 짜증섞인 목소리로 물어봐서 ㅇ..예뻐서ㅓ봤ㅇ어여 그랬더니 몇초간 쳐다보시다가 팍 웃으면서 땡큐~ 하면서 볼에 뽀뽀해주고
<HolyKnight> 감
<LinDol> 음..
<ipeter> 홀리나이트님 용자.
<ipeter> 멋있어요.
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 맥미니에 에프t피 구동되게 했네요.
<ipeter> 써니님.
<ipeter> 저기에 ssd도 달아주고 그러는게 옳을까요.
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되세요~
<bluedusk> 잠이 안와요
<autowiz> 원인은 무엇인가요?
<bluedusk> 그걸 알면 ... 잤겠죠?
<bluedusk> 5시인데 자야 하는데
<autowiz> 따뜻한 우유가 효과가 좋은 편인데 한번 시도해 보시겠습니까?
<autowiz> 우유 데우다가 잠이 오히려 달아날 수 도 있긴 합니다만.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-04
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 갸~ 안녕하세요 렉스님
<autowiz_> 기운이 없어서 꺄 소리가 안나서 갸 로 대신함을 용서하소서~~ ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 어찌 기운이 없을까요? 아프신가요?
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> lexlove: 그쪽은 장마로 인해 피해 없으신가요..???
<lexlove> 피해는 없으나 비가 계속 오네요.
<jun_> 아...그렇구나..
<jun_> 여긴 곧 쏟아질것 같은 날씨가 몇일째 계속 되고 있습니다...ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 진짜 장마인가봐요.ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그러게요... 엊그제도 비 쫄딱 맞아가지고 신발도 다 젖었는데;;;
<jun_> 한동안 계속 슬리퍼나 샌들만 신고 다녀야할까봐요
<lexlove> 그게 좋을거 같네요.^^
<jun_> 나름 학생신분이다보니 복장이 자유로우니까 좋네요
<jun_> 정말 태어나서 이렇게 오랜시간을 반바지 입고 지낸게 처음인거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 금요일저녁에 긴급재난문자가 왔었습니다.
<autowiz_> 서울 호우경보라고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 아.. .밤에 잠을 너무 못잤더니 너무 힘이 없네요.
<autowiz_> 이건다 준이 탓입니다.
<autowiz_> ㅈ ㅔ가 jun 이 걱정에 잠이 안옵니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그날 우산은 썻으나... 얼굴빼고 다 젖은날입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 금요일 저녁에 비도 많이오고 바람도 많이불고
<autowiz_> 잠깐돌아다니다가 신발 온통 젓어서 갈아신었는데
<autowiz_> 또 흠뻑 직실뻔 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 전 금요일에 신었던거 말린다고 말렸는데 물냄세 나서
<jun_> 세탁방에 맞기려구요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz_: 형~ 삼계탕삼계탕~
<autowiz_> 나는 책장밑에 4층 PC 탑 위에 놓고 말릴려고 하는데 너무 좁아서 안들어가는거야
<autowiz_> 그래서 젤 위에 하나 안쓰는걸 빼고 거기 신말 넣을려고 PC 를 꺼내는데 ....
<autowiz_> PC 위에 5만원 짜리가 살랑살랑 바람에 흔들리면서 같이 나오더라는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 삼계탕 좀 쏴라 형 몸보신좀 하자 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 오우~ 생각지도 못한 득템하셨네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 가시죠~ 몇십만원 드는것도 아닌데 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 문제는 이 동네는 잘하는 삼계탕집을 모른다는거~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 우리 회사 옆에 하나 있다 ㅋㅋ . 아 잠만 너 요즘 어느 동내라고?
<jun_> 저 영등포예요
<autowiz_> 좀 거리가 있구만
<jun_> 집에서 가나 학원서 가나 거리는 비슷합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 참 집이 이 근처였지
<autowiz_> 집들이 안하나? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 엥??? 이사한지가 벌써 7개월가량되어 가는데 이제 해요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 1년이 지나도 10년이 지나도 내가 안갔으니 무효~
<jun_> 아직 아무도 안왔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 아..
<razGon_i7> 이제겨우 한가.
<razGon_i7> 월요일은 역시 바쁜데... 힘드네요
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 받으셨나요?
<razGon_i7> 아니요. 연기되었습니다.
<razGon_i7> 택배로 보내준다고 하는데. 과연 보내질지. 고가에다가 택배에서 안받아줄텐데
<jun_> 안보내질 가능성이 높겠는데요;;;;
<razGon_i7> 제가 직접가야죠.
<lexlove> 그게 속편할지도 모르겠네요.^^
<razGon_i7> 택배가 제가 가장 편하긴 하죠
<jun_> 기계는 택배로 받기엔 불안하지 않으세요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 불안하죠.
<razGon_i7> 그정도는 쪼여줘야 받는 맛이있죠.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 너무 쪼는 맛인데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 아마도 택배에서 안받아져서 제가 직접가져가야 될겁니다. ㅋ
<jun_> 아하;;;;
<razGon_i7> 맛점하세요
<jun_> 맛점하셨나요~?
<jun_> 점심먹고 나니.. 또 졸음신이 강림하려하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 전 삼계탕 얻어먹고 왔습니다.^^
<jun_> 헛!!
<jun_> 거의 3주가량 노래를 부르고 먹지 못한 삼계탕을...ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 삼계탕의 진한 육수맛을 느끼고 싶네요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 진짜 2주안에 autowiz_ 형한테 가야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 원래 삼계탕보다 백숙을 좋아하는데 점심때 먹은 집 삼계탕이 참 맛있네요. 여름에 가끔 가야겠어요.
<jun_> autowiz_: 언제 독산역으로가면될까요..? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 정확히 1년 3일 후에 볼까?
<jun_> -_-;;;;;
<autowiz_> 으음 표정이 안좋군 왜그래?
<jun_> 아니예요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 2017년 7월 7일에 뵈요 ㅎ
<jun_> 왠지 까치와 까마귀를 밟으면서 형을 뵈러 가야할것 같은 날인데요..?
<autowiz_> 777 인거야? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 아 그러네요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 뭔가 1777이라고 하는게 맞을것 같네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 1777 은 느낌이 안나잖아. 777 해야 잭팟이지 ㅎㅎㅎ 슬롯머신 라이프 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 나름 올해 한달전에는 666이었네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 뭔 생일때마다 66이 걸려서 찜찜한데...올해는 666이었다니 -_-;;;
<autowiz_> 어... 준 나 잡아먹으면 안돼...
<jun_> 엑??? 제가요?
<autowiz_> 아 미안... 반대인가...
<Seony> 반대죠 666은 아무나 읽고쓸 수 있는데요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> ..????
<jun_> 666이 악마의 숫자인건 알지만.. 그거랑 저랑 무슨 관계일까요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다~~~~
<hue319> hi
<jun_> 누군가 또 하이라는 한마디를 남기고 떠났군요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저도 이만 들어가 보겠습니다!!! 수고하세요~
<HolyKnight_> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=3&wr_id=47600300
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어디 아픈가 봅니다;;
<HolyKnight_> ㅋㄱ
<razGon_i7> 모닝요.
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 폭우가 쏟아지는 화요일입니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 비가 꽤 많이 오네요 간만에 비가 막 쏱아지는 장마 입니다.
<lexlove> 사무실이 완전 꿉꿉해요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 거울에 습기가 찼길래 괜히 거울 닦았어요. 신문으로 싹싹~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-05
<jun_> 슬리퍼만 신고 다니니까 발이 시원하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오오 생활의 지혜 렉스 선생님~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 감사합니다. 오즈님~~~ ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 집에 습기찰땐 보일러트는거 말고 습기 제거할만한게 뭐 있을까요..?
<lexlove> 제습기나 에어컨이 없으면 보일러 틀어야 할 거 같아요.
<jun_> 천상 보일러를 틀어야겠군요;;;;
<lexlove> 네....ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 오늘은 보일러틀고 선풍기들고 있어야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 에어컨은 없고 제습기만 있는데 제습기도 틀면 더워요.ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 제습기도 덥군요;;; 처음알았어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 써본적이 없어서;;;
<lexlove> 매년 여름마다 에어컨을 사야하는지 고민에 빠집니다. 실상 전기요금때문에 자주 틀지도 못하고 열대야 며칠 사용하려고 사기엔 너무 비싸요.
<jun_> 막상 사면 몇일 사용보다는 많아질것 같은데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 원래 몸에 열이 많아서...
<jun_> 에어컨이 있을때는 좀 많이 켰던거 같아요
<lexlove> 전기요금 많이 나오지 않아요?
<jun_> 음... 원룸이라서 많이는 안나오는것 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 온갖 문이란 문은 다 닫아놓고서 에어컨 10분 엄청 쎄게틀어놓고 꺼버리거든요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 사실 전 에어컨보다 로봇청소기를 사고 싶어요
<jun_> 그렇게 2시간에 한번씩 반복하죠
<jun_> 오~ 저도 큰집으로 가면 제일먼저 사야지 했던건데
<autowiz_> 큰집?
<autowiz_> 어떤큰집?
<autowiz_> 너 큰집가?
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> -_-;;;;
<jun_> 나중에라도 큰집 장만하면요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 로봇청소기가 돌아다니려면 몇평정도는 되야할까요..? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 상관없지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그렇다고 7평 정도 밖에 안되는데 로봇청소기를 살순 없잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 로봇이 말은 안하나요?
<Seony> 이런식? http://community.buyking.com/attach/2005/12/bandai.jpg
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 휴일이라고 하루종일 잠만 자다 낮 2시가 넘어서 일어났네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오늘이 휴일이에요?
<Seony> 네 미쿡이 외계인을 물리친 날이죠
<Seony> 인디펜던스 데이
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head_office> 독립기념일인가요? ㅎ
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 광복절
<head_office> 어디에서 독립한거에요?
<Seony> 아무래도 영국 아닐까요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 영국인듯
<head_office> 아하..
<lexlove> 날씨때문인지 믹스커피가 막 땡깁니다.
<lexlove> 믹스커피를 계속 마시면 가스가 차서 평소에 안마시는데 한잔 마셔야겠어요.^^
<Seony> 저는 그냥 내린 커피만 마십니다.  매일 아침 출근해서 한 700 ml 정도 마시는거 같아요
<lexlove> 저도 그렇게 먹고 싶은데 다른 직원들이 믹스를 좋아하셔서 못하고 있습니다.
<lexlove> 사무실 뒷편에 작은 카페가 하나 있는데 직접 로스팅을 하더라구요. 사다가 내려먹고 싶은 생각이 간혹 생깁니다.
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...  진하게 안드시면, 한 봉지 사다 한달 정도 드시면 비용도 절약되고 좋으실 거에요
<Seony> 저도 마트에서 사다먹는게 하루에 한잔씩 한달 먹거든요
<lexlove> 네 전 연하게 먹습니다. 커피메이커가 없어요.ㅎ 집에 있는걸 가져다 놓기도 그렇고
<Seony> 세라믹으로 된 커피 내리는 필터랑 종이필터만 있으시면 되요
<Seony> 물 끓일 수 있는 주전자랑요
<lexlove> 제가 물욕이 적은 편인지 집에 있는 물품을 회사로 곧잘 가져오는 편이었는데 전 직장에서 아직 제 컴터를 못가지고 나왔어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 전직장에서 겪은 일들 때문인지 이제 제 물건을 가능하면 회사에 안가져옵니다.  ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 아 그렇군요..
<lexlove> 점점 얌체가 되어갑니다.^^
<autowiz_> 아직 못가져오셨다는건 그쪽에서 안주는건가요? ㅠㅠ 가지러가지를 못하신건가요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> lexlove: 믹스커피 드시지 마세요. 다이어트의 적입니다. 고칼로리
<razGon_i7> 원두커피 블랙으로 엷게 추천합니다.
<razGon_i7> 특히 코나커피는 정말 죽임.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 저는 다른 커피는 안먹어봐서 잘 모르겠어요
<Seony> 여기서야 코나가 싸니까 그냥 먹는거죠...
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 네. 근데 방금 한잔 마셨어요.ㅠㅠ 이제 안마실게요.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 다른 원두보다 끝맛이 정말 좋아요.
<razGon_i7> 향이 좋게 남는 커피가 좋은건데.
<razGon_i7> 베트남 G2커피가 블루마운틴 커피라 좀 깔끔한 편인데. 이건 좀 센느낌인데. 코나는 좀 온화한 느낌.
<lexlove> 탄맛은 어떤가요? 제가 탄맛이 강한 커피를 안좋아해서요.
<razGon_i7> 서울 삼청동에서 코나100프로 커피 마셧는데. 마눌이나 저나 100프로짜리가 더 좋음
<lexlove> 음... 함 마셔봐야겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 이게 웃긴게 커피를 초보하시는 분들은 탄화된 커피를 싫어하는데. 전문가들은 그런커피를 좋아하는거 같아요.
<Seony> 100%는 좀 많이 시큼하지 않나요?
<razGon_i7> 너무탄화시키던데요
<razGon_i7> 100프로짜리 저는 프루츠한 느낌 있어서 좋았어요.
<razGon_i7> 태우면 다른 향이 좀사는 느낌이 있지만  너무태우면 뒷맛이 않좋죠.
<razGon_i7> 동서가 원래 구수한 커피를 만들면서 성공시켯죠. 우리나라사람들의 취향에 맛게
<oming> 안녕하세욥 ^^
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 미국커피와 베트남커피는 너무 진하게 나와서 그것을 4배로 희석시켜서 먹습니다.
<razGon_i7> 원래 용량의 절반에 뽑은뒤 물을 2배로 희석. 거의 커피차죠.
<razGon_i7> 근데 코나커피는 그러지 않아도 좋은 맛을 가지고 있더군요. 단, 우리나라 들어온 건 너무 태워서 문제고요.
<razGon_i7> 제가 더치커피 같은거 좋아해서요
<lexlove> 숙성된 커피맛인가요?
<razGon_i7> 제가 커피맛을 잘모릅니다만....
<razGon_i7> 뒷맛에 약간 미끈 거리는 맛?이 남는 것을 좋아합니다.
<razGon_i7> 입이 껄끄러워지는 맛은 결국은 물마셔야 되서리
<razGon_i7> 제가 그래서 커피보다는 차를 좋아합니다.
<razGon_i7> 물론 홍차 자체는 다른 이유지만요
<lexlove> 저는 시판되는 거피가루 중 테이스터스 초이스 디카페인이 제일 맛있었고 그 다음이 카누에요. 원두커피는 맛과 향이 너무 다양해서 제가 뭘 좋아하는지 잘 모르겠어요.^^
<lexlove> 커피가루
<razGon_i7> 저는 G2.
<razGon_i7> 베트남 커피인데. 절반만 타서 드세요.  물은 500.
<razGon_i7> 향이 죽입니다.
<razGon_i7> 저도 커피는 잘몰라요. 가루커피 기준.ㅋ
<lexlove> 아... 집에 베트남 커피인가 있어요. 친구가 선물로 준건데 ㅠㅠ 한잔 타서 마시다가 버렸어요.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<lexlove> 독특한 향이 익숙하지 않아서 이상하게 느꼈던거 같아요.
<razGon_i7> 좋은 향인데.
<lexlove> 퇴근하고 다시한번 봐야겠어요.
<razGon_i7> 너무셋나요?
<lexlove> 네...
<lexlove> 그리고 가루같은게 있더라구요.
<razGon_i7> 아. 그러면 물을 많이 희석시키세요.
<razGon_i7> 500미리에 절반.
<lexlove> 와~
<razGon_i7> 굉장히 셉니다. 풀로 채우면.
<lexlove> 그정도로 진한거군요
<razGon_i7> 맥도날드 커피보다 더셈.
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 실은 700ml에 절반.
<razGon_i7> 그러면 보리차에요.ㅋ 굳.
<lexlove> 원래 되게 연하게 마시는 편인데 힘든게 맞네요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 믹스커피도 종이컵에 물을 4/5가량 넣거든요
<razGon_i7> 연하면 약간 쓴맛뒤에 상쾌한 맛이 납니다.
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 다시 시도해봐야겠어요.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 믹스커피 크기면 티스픈 반정도 하고 타서 드세요.
<razGon_i7> 찬물에도 잘녹아요.
<razGon_i7> 아이스커피로 좋음
<lexlove> 음... 내일 출근하면서 가지고 와야겠어요. ㅎ 나이가 들어서 그런지 저녁때 커피마시면 잠드는 시간이 좀 길어지네요.
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ 저도 커피는 아이오프너에요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 오늘은 하루가 깁니다. 딱히 할일이 없어서 그런거 같아요.^^;;;
<razGon_i7> 저도 환자 없어서...ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 사람들이 안나오나봅니다.^^;;
<lexlove> 15분 후면 점심먹으러 가네요.^^
<razGon_i7> 맛점요.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 아.. 다들 드셧겟군요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 어제 주문한 책이 도착했네요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 역시 택배는 받는 맛!!!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오ㅎㅎ 택배 좋죠
<jun_> 아~ 시간이 무지 안가는 하루네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅎㅎㅎ 전 더워서 멍하게 있습니다
<jun_> 비가 와서 좀 시원하지 않나요..? 저만 그런가..????
<jun_> 덥진 않은데 습한건 어쩔수 없네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여기 울산인데 엄청 맑아요 ㅠㅡㅠ
<lexlove> 너무 습해요. 팩스가 들어오면서 종이가 걸리길래 뒷면 열어봣더니 물방을이 맺혀있네요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 광주도 맑습니다. 구름은 많이 끼었지만 햇빛이..
<lexlove> 광양도 슬슬 해가 보입니다~
<jun_> 아.... 서울은 언제쯤 맑아질까요..??
<jun_> 금요일에 젖었던 운동화가 아직 안마르고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 다시 빨아야될것 같아요
<lexlove> 빨기전보다 냄새가 더 날수도 있겠네요.
<jun_> 예전에 가스렌지 쓸때는 가스렌지 옆에 두고 물끓였었는데...
<jun_> 지금은 인덕션을 쓰니까 그럴수도 없더라구요
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋ 학원 노트북을 몰래 밀어버렸어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<oming> 저 스크립트 질문좀 드려도 될까용?
<jun_> 스크립트는....
<jun_> 써니님??? ㅎㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅎㅎ.. 스크립트까지는 아니고..
<oming> 제가 alias로 이런 명령어를 만들었는데요
<oming> alias tomcat_close_port='lsof -i -nP | grep LISTEN | grep java | awk "{print $2}" | kill -9'
<oming> 작동이 잘안해서.. ㅜㅜ
<oming> 톰캣포트 강제로 죽이고 싶은데.. 그냥 터미널에서 입력하면 되는거 같은데
<oming> alias 등록해서 하면 작동이 안되네요..
<jun_> profile에 등록하신거죠..?
<oming> zshrc에 등록했어요~
<jun_> alias라고 쳤을때 해당 명령어가 리스트에 들어있나요?
<oming> 음.. 명령어요?
<jun_> 그냥 터미널에서
<jun_> alias라고 치면 등록되어있는 명령어들이 나와요
<oming> 확인해보겠습니당
<oming> 넵 등록되어있어요
<jun_> 으흠...
<jun_> 다른분들께 물어봐야겠네요
<oming> 이상하게 그냥 터미널에 lsof -i -nP | grep LISTEN | grep java | awk "{print $2}" | kill -9 이렇게 치면 실행되는데 alias 등록하고 하면 안되네요 ㅜㅜ
<oming> 아니면 다른 좋은 방법 없을까요?
<jun_> 스크립트화 시켜서 그걸 alias로 실행해보는건 어떠신가요?
<oming> 해보려고했는데.. 스크립트를 잘몰라서요..
<jun_> 그냥 아무이름이나 지으시고
<jun_> 그 명령어 그대로 넣으시면 됩니다
<oming> 음.. 한번해보겠습니답
<jun_> 잘되셨나 모르겠네요;;;
<jun_> 전 이만 가봐야할 시간인지라...수고하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<oming> 안녕히가세요 ㅜㅜ ~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle> ~_~
<DarkCircle> ~_~/
<HolyKnight_> 트윗펌: 오! 스마트 쓰레기통이라니 쌈백하다?!
<HolyKnight_> 근데 뭐가 스마트한지는 모르겠다?!
<HolyKnight_> 아무런 기능 없는 그냥 쓰레기통인데..쓰레기통에서 무슨 와이파이라도 터지나..ㅡ.ㅡ pic.twitter.com/pPyXWigTAZ
<Feren^IRCCloud> HolyKnight_: 쓰레기통이 일정 이상 차면 알림이 가는 모양입니다..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오, 한 5분전에 지진 났는데 느끼셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 지진났다고 그러는데
<DarkCircle> 무슨 얘긴지 =ㅅ=a ...
<DarkCircle> 서울쪽인가요 ?ㅅ?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 지금 울산입니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭐징 ...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 라즈곤 형님도 지진 느끼셨다고 하네요.
<DarkCircle> 울집은 지금 너무 조용해서 -ㅅ- 지진이 났는지도 모름 ...
<DarkCircle> 바퀴달린 의자에 등판 흔들고 있어서 몰랐던건가 -ㅅ-;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 서울쪽은 조용했을지도 모르겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 아 경상도 쪽인가 -ㅅ- a ...
<DarkCircle> 확인 완료 ㅇㅇ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 비상재난문자도 왔네요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 좀 심하면 원자로 자동 셧다운 정도되겠지 -0- ...
<DarkCircle> http://www.kma.go.kr/weather/earthquake/report.jsp
<Feren^IRCCloud> GS본사에서 전화도 왔네요. "울산에 지진 났다는데 괜찮나요~?"
<HolyKnight_> 네 뉴스 나왔네유
<DarkCircle> 9시뉴스 하기 좋게 적절하게 나온 지진
<DarkCircle> 적절대기.earthquake
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 모닝요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 잘계셧어요?
<razGon_i7> 여기 너무 열대야에요.
<razGon_i7> 비가 왔는데 후덕지근하고 덥네요
<MBP^Seony> 여기는 요즘 아주 시원하고 좋아요
<MBP^Seony> 점점 더워지고있긴한데, 그래도 밤엔 선풍기 안틀어도 될 정도라 괜찮네요
<razGon_i7> 8월 하와이는 덥진 않겟죠?
<MBP^Seony> 낮엔 더워요
<razGon_i7> 지금 정도쯤 렌트카와 E-sate?
<razGon_i7> 이거 써도 되겟죠?
<MBP^Seony> 그게 뭐에요?
<razGon_i7> 전자 입국비자 신청서?
<MBP^Seony> 아 esta라고 하는 전자여권 말씀이시군요..
<razGon_i7> ESTA네요.
<razGon_i7> 전자비자.ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 네 그거 하셔야할 거에요
<razGon_i7> 예.ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 그게 전자여권만 가능하다고 하더라구요
<MBP^Seony> 구 여권은 안되고...
<razGon_i7> 지금쯤하면 늦지는 않겟죠? 이번주내로 처리하려구요. 렌트카와
<razGon_i7> 옙
<MBP^Seony> 저는 잠시 미팅 좀 다녀올께요.  갔다오면 말씀 다시 드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 옙
<razGon_i7> 저도 진료 시작.ㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 헐 미팅을 50분이나 했네
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 오늘도 비와함께 하루를 시작하네요.ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-06
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 렉스님 거기는 오늘도 비오시나요?
<autowiz_> 장마전선 북쪽으로 올라와서 남쪽은 괜찮은줄 알았는데요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 남쪽도 어제 밤에 장난아니였음.
<razGon_i7> 비오는데 더운.
<lexlove> 비옵니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아침에 파란 하늘이 조금 보이길래 빨래에 제습기 안틀고 나왔는데 출근하면서 보니 반대편 하늘은 회색이더군요...
<lexlove> 급기야 회사쪽으로 가면 갈수록 비가 더 많이 오네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 집에 있던 커피가 베트남 커피가 아니네요.ㅎㅎㅎ 인도네시아커피였어요
<lexlove> TORA BIKA라고 써 있네요.
<razGon_i7> 아...
<razGon_i7> 그건 잘.ㅋ
<autowiz_> 인도네시아가 커피가 나름 유명하지 않나요"?
<lexlove> 유명하다고 하네요... 저는 불호인듯 합니다.
<razGon_i7> 루왁요.
<autowiz_> 자바 커피랑 블랜딩된것도 많이 판매되고
<lexlove> 한입먹고 버렸던 커피.....
<MBP^Seony> 냐옹이똥 커피
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 살짜기 연하게 마셔볼까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 20살 이후로 커피가 싫어져서요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오~
<lexlove> 오늘 딱히 할일도 없고 회사에 고장난 컴퓨터 손보려고 하는데 화면이 아예 안나오네요. 키보드에 불도 안들어오고.... 흠냐~
<autowiz_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2mvw8i9ope1tdu1/REC_2016_06_30_22_42_41_F.MP4?dl=0
<autowiz_> 용량이 좀 됩니다만
<autowiz_> 몇일전 영상입니다. ㅋㅋ  사고나서 드러누울뻔 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 헉;;;;
<razGon_i7> 운전석을 친건가요?
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 잘 피했습니다 ^^V
<lexlove> 잘 피하셨네요.
<autowiz_> 영화 곡성 볼때보다 더 놀랬네요 ㅠㅠ   안전운전이 최선입니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 안녕하십니까 형님
<lexlove> funfunyoo: 어서오세요~
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 연하게 타서 마시니 맛나네요. 거기다가 가루는 가라앉힌 후 마시는 커피인 모양입니다.
<razGon_i7> 아..
<razGon_i7> 그러면 기름종이나 티백에 걸러서 마시는건가보네요
<razGon_i7> 핸드드립용
<lexlove> 그건 아닌듯해요. 뒷면에 컵그림에 물이랑 커피를 걍 넣네요.ㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 스프링 같이 생긴걸로 쇠를 천천히 밀어서 우려내는 식인가보네요
<lexlove> 처음에 진짜 우웩~ 했는데 연하게 타서 마시니 저도 모르게 또 타고 있네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 중독성이 있네요.ㅋㅋ 커피맛 + 보리차맛 이라고 하고 싶은데요. 미각이 안좋아서 표현이 어렵네요.
<MBP^Seony> 그냥 내린 커피를 처음 드셔보시는 거에요?
<lexlove> 네. 안마셔봤어요
<MBP^Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...  이게 맛들이다보면 이것만 마시게 되요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 저는 아침 출근해서 커피 내리면 거의 700 ml 정도 마시거든요
<MBP^Seony> 근데 오히려 이게 카페인 섭취가 더 적다네요
<lexlove> 그냥 내린 커피가 핸드드립? 아님 커피메이커?
<MBP^Seony> 둘 다 똑같은거 아닌가요?
<MBP^Seony> 손으로 내리든 기계로 내리든, 내린건 내린거니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 인스탄트 커피는 커피알갱이를 직접 먹기때문에. 많죠 아무래도.
<razGon_i7> 내림커피는 차우린거나 다름없으니.
<lexlove> 그럼 마셔봤지요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 커피메이커로 내려서요. 굉장히 좋아합니다만 회사에서 먹기가 좀 무리네요.
<lexlove> 일단 커피를 많이 좋아하지 않고 여자는 저뿐이고...
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 지2좋아요.
<razGon_i7> 마트에 팔아요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 혹시 버츄얼 박스 쓰시는분 있으신가요..?
<MBP^Seony> 우분투 유저라면 대부분 쓸 거 같은데요
<jun_> 오랫만에 만져서 그런가.. 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 우분투를 기본베이스로 하고 윈도우를 띄워서 쓰시는분 있으실지...
<jun_> 일반적으론 윈도우에다가 우분투를 버츄얼 시키죠..?
<MBP^Seony> 저는 우분투 베이스에 윈도우를 게스트로 띄웁니다.
<jun_> 아! 그럼
<jun_> 윈도우에다가 네트워크 설정 어떻게 주시나요..?
<jun_> nat 하나에 호스트브릿지를 주시나요..?
<MBP^Seony> 음... 그건 상황에 따라 좀 다른데요, 그냥 일반적인 인터넷 사용 용도라면 그냥 nat만 하셔도 되요
<jun_> 아...
<MBP^Seony> 독립적인 네트워크 환경이 필요하면 그땐 또 다른 설정을 주고요
<jun_> 인터넷도 되면서
<jun_> 우분투와 윈도우간에 포트통신이 필요해서요
<MBP^Seony> 그러면 호스트 브릿지를 줘야합니다.
<jun_> 호스트브릿지요..?
<MBP^Seony> nat으로는 서로간에 통신이 안될 거에요
<MBP^Seony> 잠시만요 용어가 맞는지 좀 볼께요
<jun_> 브릿지 어댑터 있고, 호스트온리 어댑터가 있어서요;;
<MBP^Seony> 브릿지 어댑터네요
<MBP^Seony> 호스트온리는 독립적인 공간이에요
<MBP^Seony> 외부세계랑 통신이 안됩니다.
<jun_> 아 감사합니다
<MBP^Seony> 근데 맞나 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 버츄얼박스 안쓴지 하도 오래되놔서..
<jun_> 브릿지 어댑터를 쓰니까
<jun_> 우분투 안에서 아이피를 잡는게 아니라
<jun_> 스스로 하나의 피시로 인식해서 아이피를 잡아버리네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 뭐 이래쓰나 저래쓰나 쓰면 되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 네
<MBP^Seony> 같은 네트워크 안에서 dhcp한테 ip 달라고 요청합니다.
<jun_> 우분투에다가 오라클을 설치할까 하다가..
<jun_> 그냥 편하게 윈도우에 설치하고 카톡설치하려구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 윈도우의 사용 용도가 오라클과 카톡;;;
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 내부 네트워크 주소로만 쓰실려면, 버츄얼박스 내에 있는 별도의 네트워크 에디터 프로그램 띄워서 네트워크를 따로 만들어줘야되요
<MBP^Seony> 처음 쓰시려면 복잡합니다.
<MBP^Seony> 서브넷 범위도 지정해줘야하고 외부 연결방식도 지정해줘야하거든요
<MBP^Seony> 독립적인 하나의 큰 공간을 만들어서 개발환경 구축하긴 좋아요
<jun_> 회사에 있을때 지정을 했었는데...
<jun_> 그게 벌써 2년전인가??
<jun_> 시간이 지나니 가물가물하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 저도 안써서 가물가물 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 퇴근합니다. 나중에 뵈요.
<jun_> 네 수고하셨습니다!
<razGon_i7> 수고하셧습니다.
<razGon_i7> 있다가 말씀나누시죠.
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight_> http://m.media.daum.net/m/media/digital/newsview/20160706055601448?from=mtop
<Haz3> 하이~
<Haz3> 냠냠...
<Haz3> 할일도 없고 심심하네요. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> bluedusk: 핑~
<DarkCircle> Haz3, ㅡㅅㅡ 부빗.
<DarkCircle> ((( - ㅅ - ))) 털뿜뿜
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 하이용~ =.=
<Haz3> 할일도 없고... 회사 분위기 뒤숭숭하고..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 업계가 ... 다 글쵸 =.=a ...
<DarkCircle> 뒤숭숭한건 어디나 마찬가지 ...
<Haz3> 같이 일하는 사람들 딴데로 가고...
<Haz3> 저는 딱히 딴데 갈곳도 없고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 의외(?)로 가실데 꽤 있을지도 ?ㅅ?a ...
<Haz3> 할줄 아는게 없... =.=
<DarkCircle> 삽질하시덩거 있자나욘
<Haz3> 군대를 가야하나.. =.=
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~~~
<DarkCircle> -.-)/
<DarkCircle> 간간히 주변 이야기 들어보니까 "군무원" 갈까 ... 하는 이야기도 있더라고요 (?)
<jun_> 군무원..??
<Haz3> 예비역 이병도 됨? =.=
<Haz3> 상관 없나. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ/ 안녕하세요~
<DarkCircle> 공무원을 가자니 시험이 빡세고 ...
<DarkCircle> 군무원은 대신 체력이 받쳐줘야 할거 같은데 'ㅅ'a ...
<Haz3> 개발이 편한데.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 발품 손품 팔아서 회사 가본적이 없어서...
<Haz3> 냠냠...
<Haz3> 걍 하던거 하면서 놀아야겠음..
<DarkCircle> 냠냠...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Haz3> 월급은 안밀리고 잘 나오니.. =.=
<jun_> 군무원은... 군인들 와이프가 하는거 아니었나요..????
<Seony> jun_, 농담이시죠? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲ =ㅂ=
<jun_> 농담반 진담반입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Haz3> (진담이신 듯..)
<jun_> 외주업체가 들어가서 군무원인 경우랑, 계급 좀 있는 와이프가 군무원하는... 두가지 경우를 봤거든요
<Seony> 예전에 아는 애가 군무원이었는데, 다른 간부랑 똑같이 힘들었다고 하네요
<DarkCircle> 훈련은 똑같이 받으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 군무원도 훈련 받아요?
<Seony> 훈련은 안받지않나요?
<DarkCircle> 전쟁나면 총들고 가야되니까 .
<jun_> 제가 알던 군무원들은 전산 관련이라서 그런가... 안받던데요;;;
<Haz3> 저는 어짜피 야비군이라.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 게다가 휴가 한 번 내는 것도 엄청 눈치 봤다고 하네요...
<DarkCircle> 훈련 받죠.
<Haz3> 역시 개발이 편함.. =.=
<Seony> 게다가 군대라는 특성상 맨날 야근하는데도 불만표현이 거의 불가능하더랍니다...
<DarkCircle> 불만을 할 수가 없는게 그냥 하는거 자체가 책임감을 가지고 하는 일이라 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 안그러면 장병들 난리나죠
<DarkCircle> 군무원이 일 잘못하면 ... 식자재 추진부터 시작해서 보급품 관리, 부대내 안전관리 등등 꼬이는게 무지 많아요.
<Haz3> 개발자는 하면 안되겠네요.
<Haz3> 일하나 하면 버그 두개 생기니..
<DarkCircle> 개발자는
<DarkCircle> 액셀같은거 매크로 짜놓고 값 몇개 넣고 단추하나 띡 누르면 끝 .
<DarkCircle> (제가 현역때 그렇게 일해봐서 =3)
<DarkCircle> 상급 부대에 보급품 신청한다고 엑셀에서 값 서너개 넣고 뽑아서 보냈더니 알아서 해주더라고요 ?ㅅ?a ...
<jun_> 전 잠시 리붓좀 하고 오겠습니다~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-07
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<oming> dㅏㄴ녕하세욤
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 아~ 요즘 땀을 많이 흘려서 그런지 삼계탕이 많이 땡기네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 뭐 준이 들으라고 하는말은 아니고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아직 1년 남았어요~
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이런 센스쟁이
<jun_> 오늘도 비가 쏟아질 기세인데....우산 챙기셨나요?
<autowiz_> 준아 네가 내 우산이 되어주면 안될까?
<autowiz_> 트렌스포머 처럼 변신.... 안될까? ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 음.... 저를 들고 다니실 힘이 되실런지...
<autowiz_> 네가 알아서 좀 가벼워져~~
<autowiz_> 다이어트는 하고 있는고얌??
<jun_> .........................
<jun_> .죄송합니다;;
<autowiz_> 어느순간 훅 가는수도 있으니 늘 조심하고 운동해~ ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 나처럼 배불러오면 안되야~
<jun_> 저도 이미...임신 5개월은 된거 같은.....
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 써니님이 트레이닝 동영상 찍어서 하나 올려주시면 참 도움이 될꺼같은데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 팔굽혀펴기하고 아령 들고 들었다내렸다하는게 뭐 영상이 필요한가요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 유튜브에 많이 있어요
<autowiz_> (서니님 몸매를 봐야 좀더 현실감있게 의욕도 생기고 목표도 생길거같아서요 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<autowiz_> (절데로 몸매 훔쳐보겠다는건 아니구요 ㅎㅎㅎ)
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz_: 형 80포트를 톰캣에서 사용하게 설정하고 싶은데;;; 어딜 건드려야하나요..?
<autowiz_> 패키지로 설치한톰켓이면
<autowiz_> /etc/tomcat/tomcat.conf 정도일려나 잠시만...
<jun_> 톰캣 설정 변경하고 기동했더니
<jun_> 80포트가 이미 사용중이래요
<jun_> 근데 netstat으로 보니까 80포트를 사용하고 있진 않더라구요
<autowiz_> 보통 그렇지 아파치나 nginx 가 쓰고 있을가능성이 높지
<jun_> 아항;;;
<autowiz_> "netstat -atunp | grep :80\ "
<jun_> 음...
<autowiz_> "netstat -atunp | grep :80\ | grep LISTEN"
<jun_> 음... 확실히 지금 80은 안떠있거든요;;;
<autowiz_> 톰켓만 키는거야?
<autowiz_> 아니면 다른것도 같이 켜지는 프로그램을 키는거야?
<jun_> 이클립스에서 톰캣을 키는거요
<autowiz_> 톰켓을 8888 로 바꾸고 킨다음에
<jun_> 그냥 톰캣만 켜볼께요
<autowiz_> :80 포트 열려있는지 확인하고
<autowiz_> 누가 열고 있는지 확인하면 될거같은데
<MBP^Seony> 그냥 톰캣 키고 아파치로 리버스 프록시 돌리심이...
<jun_> Port 80 required by Tomcat v7.0 Server at localhost is already in use. The server may already be running in another process, or a system process may be using the port. To start this server you will need to stop the other process or change the port number(s).
<autowiz_> 이클립스에서 키는건 나는 안해보긴 했는데 보통 아파치가 80을 맏고 톰켓은 8080 으로 돌면서 아파치가 던져주는 jsp 요청만 처리하는경우 많거든
<jun_> 요런 메세지와 함께 기동이 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그니까 8888 로 바꾸고
<autowiz_> 톰켓 킨다음에
<autowiz_> 80포트 다시 확인해봐야할거같아
<autowiz_> 그게 좀더 간단함
<jun_> 알겠습니다 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 저도 질문이 하나 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<oming> 혹여나 맥이면 다른게 쓰고있어욤
<autowiz_> 뭐 언어는 상관없는데 펄로 특정 달의 첫째날 과 마지막날을 출력할려고 합니다.
<autowiz_> 첫째날이야 간단한데 마지막날이 어려운데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 어떻게 할 수 있을까요?
<jun_> if문..?
<MBP^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 으음... 달별로 마지막날짜를 하드코딩하라고 구글이 말해주네요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> if 마지막날 == True:
<MBP^Seony>     print 마지막날
<MBP^Seony> 걍 펄에서 제공하는 달력 플러그인 갖다쓰면 되지않을까요?
<MBP^Seony> 파이썬에서 하시면 겁나 쉬울텐데
<MBP^Seony> 펄은 잘 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 아하 플러그인이 있으면 간단하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 남들 오바와치 할 때 저는 배틀본 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 일찍 퇴근해서 게임 고고씽 해야겠네요
<autowiz_> 배틀본 검색중입니다.
<MBP^Seony> 아 그나저나 저번주 일요일날 건물 전체 전기 끊는 바람에 또 서버 전체 셧다운 시켰는데, 이달 말에 전기를 또 끊어야한다네요
<autowiz_> 허~ 자주하다보면 요령도 생기기는 하겠자만서두
<autowiz_> 너무 자주네요 ㅠㅠ 한번 할때마나 힘드시지요?ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> 빨리 ARM 클러스터 도입해야 UPS로 버틸 수 있을 거 같네요...
<MBP^Seony> 이번이 2번째라 이미 익숙해져서 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 처음 할 때는 완전 초유의 사태라 좀 긴장했었는데요,
<MBP^Seony> 저번주 할 떄는 편안하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 발전기는 안될까요? ㅠㅠ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 배틀본 이 게임은 개발진이 딴맘먹고 만든건지 그냥 비슷하게 만든건지 .. 그것도 아니면 정말 만들다보니 조금 비슷한건지
<autowiz_> 오버와치랑 살짝 비슷하네;요
<MBP^Seony> 그렇다고는 하는데요, 겉모습만 그렇고 내부는 아예 다른 게임이라네요
<autowiz_> 아 ㅠㅠ 지금 당장음 트레일러 동영상 보기가 좀 그렇고
<MBP^Seony> 보더랜드 만들던 회사에서 만든 게임이라 재미는 있을 거 같아요.  보더랜드 정말 잘만들었거든요
<autowiz_> 좀 있다가 함 봐봐야겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 보더랜드 저도 재미있게 .... 봣습니다. ㅎㅎ 플레이는 못해보고 ㅠㅠㅠ'
<MBP^Seony> 일단, 오바와치는 싱글이 없는데, 배틀본은 싱글이 있다는게 맘에 들어요
<jun_> 에헹;;; 이클립스로 톰캣 돌릴때는 root로 돌려야하네요;;;;
<jun_> 안그러면 80에 접근이 안되네요
<autowiz_> 1024 이하 포트 여는 제한이 걸려서 그럴껀데
<autowiz_> 푸는방법이 있긴한데 불편함
<jun_> 그냥 8080쓸라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 1024 이하 포트 접근 자체가 루트 권한이 필요한건데요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 그렇지않으면, 시스템 내 유저들이 너도나도 서로 80번 포트 갖겠다고 난리치는게 가능하니깐오
<MBP^Seony> 가위바위보로 80번 갖기? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> Let's Race ~~~   hehe
<jun_> 음.. 복잡해지겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> http://kr.vonvon.me/quiz/1782#question
<MBP^Seony> 저는 40초 나왔습니다
<MBP^Seony> 근데 이건 아이큐랑 별로 상관없는거 같은데...
<autowiz_> 42초 나왔습니다 ㅎㅎ 근소하게 추격하고 있습니다.
<MBP^Seony> 저는 딱 한 번 해서 40초 나온거라, 좀 노력하면 35초대는 가능하지 않을까 싶긴 해요
<autowiz_> 저도 노력하면 40.1초까지는 가능할거같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 40초? 40.1초?
<MBP^Seony> 31.48 나왔네요
<MBP^Seony> jun_, http://kr.vonvon.me/quiz/1782#question
<jun_> .....
<autowiz_> 두번째 33.35
<jun_> 여기서 나온게... 진짜 제 아이큐라면 좋겠네요;;;
<autowiz_> 음... 진짜가 아니라고 해도 진짜차럼 좋아하면 되는거 아니겠음?
<jun_> 그러겠죠..? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 두세번하면 멘사 회원초대되겠는걸요;;;ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 35.51 이네요
<autowiz_> 아... 어제 저녁에 시원하게 먹을려고 냉장고에 넣어놨던 물을 잊어버리고 있다가 아침에 꺼냈네요
<autowiz_> 완전 얼어서
<autowiz_> 녹기를 기다리고 있습니다.
<jun_> 저는 맥주를 시원하게 먹으려고 넣어놨다가... 4달동안 잊어버려서 버렸습니다 -_-;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 맥주를 버려? 으.. .캔이 터져버렸나?
<autowiz_> 안그럼 안버려도될거같은데 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 얼렸다가 녹이면... 뭔가 맛이 이상하던데요;;
<jun_> 뭔가 물따로 알콜 따로의 느낌..?
<lexlove> 맥주 마시고 싶어지네요
<jun_> 맥주 좋죠~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 만원에 4개 하는거 사야하나...
<lexlove> 아직 금주중이에요.
<lexlove> 올해 말? 아님 내년엔 마실 수 있을거 같아요.(기대기대)
<jun_> 올해말..? 내년??? 크~ 멀었네요
<lexlove> 얼굴이 거짐 좋아졌는데 술마셔서 다시 되돌아갈까봐 두려워요
<jun_> 전 술마시면 얼굴이 검게 올라와서...;;;; 원래 검긴 하지만요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 상상이 안되네요.ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 맛점하셨나요~?
<lexlove> 네~ 김치수제비 먹었어요. 맛나네요.
<jun_> 오호~ 얼큰하게 드셨겠네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> feren 이 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ 그간 잘 지내셨는지요?
<autowiz_> 응 잘지냈지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 너도 잘 지냈어??
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 저도 별 일 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 수영 다닐까 고민 중이에요~
<autowiz_> 생각은 신중히 , 실행은 빠르게
<autowiz_> 하지만 선택은 짧게 , 실행은 더 빡세게
<lexlove> 저도 운동을 본격적으로 시작하게 되면 수영으로 다닐거에요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 수영은 크게 힘들지도 않고, 운동 효과도 좋은데다가
<Feren^IRCCloud> 나중에 써먹을 수 있어서 좋은 것 같아요
<lexlove> 물찬 제비(?)처럼 멋지게 수영하는게 꿈이에요
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 진짜 명언입니다 ㅎㅎ 메모장에 적어야겠어요
<autowiz_> 명언집에 대충 있는거야 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 수영으로 다닌다는 부분만 읽고 , 수영으로 출퇴근 하신다느줄 ... ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 상상해봤습니다.ㅋ
<lexlove> 물길을 먼저 만들어야겠네요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 제가 문맥이 매끄럽지 못한 글을 썼군요. 글을 잘쓰고 싶은 마음에 어제 다이어리 어플을 다운받았어요.
<lexlove> 평소에 끄적끄적 하다보면 문장이 길어지고 글도 다듬어질거 같아요.
<pchero_work> http://pvbookmarks.readthedocs.io/en/master/devel/documentation/doc_generators/sphinx/rest_sphinx/rest_sphinx.html
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 404 에러 재밌네요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 흠..
<pchero_work> 갑자기 머드게임이 하고 싶어지는데..
<pchero_work> 아직까지 운영중인 머드게임이 있을까요?
<pchero_work>  telnet jura.dnip.net 9999
<pchero_work> 쥬라기 공원이 있네요. 말로만 들어봤는데.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<HolyKnight_> 배틀로얄이유
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 재밌네요
<pchero_work> 일하면서 짬짬이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 이거.. 한번 공격하니까 무한정 공격하네요. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 연습생이 당신을 주먹으로 휘둘렀다. 살짝 긁혔다. [ 85/99 ]
<pchero_work> 당신의 공격이 빗나갔다.
<pchero_work> 연습생의 공격이 빗나갔다.
<pchero_work> 당신은 연습생을 주먹으로 약하게 휘둘렀다. -9점
<pchero_work> 연습생의 공격이 빗나갔다.
<pchero_work> 당신의 공격이 빗나갔다.
<HolyKnight_> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 오늘도 하와이 날씨는 안녕하시지요? ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 너무 좋아서 문제입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ 많이 더운가요?
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨 그렇게 덥진 않아요
<MBP^Seony> 날씨가 좋은게 덥다는 의미는 아니었는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아하 그냥 좋은거군요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 네 햇빛은 쨍쨍 바람은 쌩쌩 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 거의 계속 좋은날씨여서 별 감흥이 없으실 수 도 있지만, 축복이라고도 일컬어지는 그 날씨를 즐겨야 하지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안그래도 주변 사람들한테 그런 얘기를 종종 합니다.
<MBP^Seony> 날씨만큼은 진짜 환상적인데, 이게 한달 두달 1년 2년 지나다보면 그냥 일상적인 것이 되어버린다고...
<MBP^Seony> 걍 너무나도 당연한 게 되어버리더라구요
<autowiz_> 거의 모든것이 다 그렇지요 익숙해지고 당연해지고
<autowiz_> ^^
<autowiz_> 감흥이 없어지게 되지요 . 컴퓨터에 관한 제 열정도 비슷한지도 모르겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 사실 새로운게 많아서 할건 많은데 그냥 귀찮고 지친건지도 모르겠습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 지친다기보단 리프레시가 좀 필요하신건 아닌가 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 네 . 옳으신 말씀이십니다. 게임 불감증처럼 그냥 조금 쉬면 다시 돌아올거같습니다. ^^
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-08
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 불금입니다. 하하하하~
<jun_> 아..오늘 금요일이었군요;;;
<jun_> 학원 여학생들이 월~목까지는 그냥 그렇다가 오늘 옷이 화려하고 화장을 하고 나타나네요;;; 그래서 알았습니다.. 금요일이구나;;
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 불금을 즐길 태세를 갖추고 등교하는군요.
<lexlove> 다음주 금요일은 월급날, 그 다음주 수~금은 휴가!!!  ^______^
<jun_> 우왕~
<jun_> 다음주는 뭔가 기분이 좋으시겠어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 목요일까지는 고행의 시간입니다.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 준이도 다음주는 기분이 좋아야할텐데 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 렉스님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저야 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 언제나 기분이 우울하죠 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 주말에 운동해서 살을 조금빼면 다음주에는 기분이 나아질꺼야 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 주말에는 14시간이상 자는 날 아닌가요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그런 주말은 두달에 한번 올까말까한거 아닌가? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 결혼하신분들은 더 힘드실꺼고 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 두분은 여친있으신 분들 맞아요?
<lexlove> 쏠로성 발언을 하시네요
<autowiz_> 그러니까 두달에 한번올까말까한거지요 ㅎㅎ  안그럼 1.5달에 한번씩은 그렇게 잘텐데 말입니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 아.....
<lexlove> 오즈님 글 위에 빨간 줄이 쳐져 있어서 잘못 읽었네요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아~ 벌써 금요일이군요
<autowiz_> 세월이 빠릅니다. 7월 중순 까지도 몇일 안남았고
<autowiz_> 올해도 6달도 안남았고
<autowiz_> 이번생도 100년도 안남았.. .쿨럭
<autowiz_> 쿨럭쿨럭
<autowiz_> 우리 Feren 이는 아직 본격적으로 공부를 안시작한거 같은데
<autowiz_> 살짜기 걱정도 됩니다. 뭐 알아서 잘 하겠지만서두
<lexlove> ^^
<autowiz_> 준이는 학원 언제까지라고? 진도는 좀 나갔나?
<jun_> 저는 학원 9월말까지구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 진도는 지금 mybatis 까지 나갔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 매일 출퇴근 하느라 힘들겠구만 ..ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 등하교 지요 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 출퇴근보다는 스트레스가 덜합니다
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 등하교...
<MBP^Seony> 저도 엄밀히 말하면 등하교군요
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아우 급한데로 막코딩을 해놨더니 코드가 걸래 수준이네요
<autowiz_> 언제한번 차근차근 정리를 해야하는데 ... 준이 가 같이 좀 도와주면 좋을텐데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 저의 수준으로 어찌 도움을 드리겠습니까;;
<jun_> 형이 하고 계실때 커피 타서 바쳐야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 무슨 언어로 하셨어요?
<autowiz_> C 로 했습니다.
<MBP^Seony> 오 씨
<autowiz_> 비티민 C ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 요샌 오로라민C!!
<jun_> 제 개그가 많이 재미없었나 보네요;;;;
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 전현무 오도방정 춤이 생각납니다.
<jun_> 이상하게 전현무 케릭터가 저랑 비슷한거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 어느부분이 비슷해요? 외형? 아님 행동?
<jun_> 행동이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ 외형이 비슷한가..??
<head_irccloud> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세여~! 맨날 인사만 하고 나가네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 점심은 맛있게들 드셨나요?~~
<lexlove> 아침을 안먹어서 그런지 점심은 항상 맛납니다.ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> ㅎㅎ 준님 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<head_irccloud> 점심 전 요즘 안먹는데 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 아침 점심 둘다 안먹어요
<jun_> 아침 점심을 안먹으면... 배고파서 어떻게 있어요..???
<lexlove> head_irccloud: 저녁만 드시는거에요?
<jun_> git 이라는걸 써볼까 하는데... 생각보다 막막하네요..
<jun_> 그냥 하기 싫은걸까요;;;;;ㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz:  형~ 저 git 사용법좀 알려주세요~
<autowiz> git 은 일단 직접해봐야해
<autowiz> 알려줘도 잘 안되 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 캬~
<jun_> 원래 노트북을 가져와서 작업했었는데;;;
<jun_> 학원 노트북도 민트로 설치했거든요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그래서 학원 PC로 작업하긴 하는데.. 이걸 git으로 프로젝트 동기화를 시켜서 집에서도 작업하려고 했거든요;;
<jun_> 근데 왠지.... 이상하게 힘이 빠지고... 하기가 싫고,, 무기력하고...
<autowiz> 좀 맞으면 정신이 차려질 수 도 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 크흑~
<autowiz> git 분기랑 버전 컨트롤에 대한 이해와 실습이 필요할거야
<jun_> 헉;;;; 뭔가 생각지도 못한 단어들이...
<autowiz> 나도 써야 하는데 많이 안써봐서 모름
<autowiz> vmware 같으네서 snapshot 은 이해하나?
<autowiz> 하지 그지?
<jun_> 네
<autowiz> 약간 비슷해 트리구조로 버젼갱신을 해 나가는거지
<autowiz> 뭐 혼자서 간단히 하면 그냥 일직선처럼 나오기도 하고
<autowiz> (정확히는 가지가 하나인 트리 라고 보는게 맞지만)
<autowiz> 그리고 서버랑 클라이언트랑 동기화 하는 명령어가 있고
<autowiz> 다운로드 같은개념의 clone 명령이 제일 많이 쓰이지 보통은(다른사람 git 소스를 다운받을 일이 많으니까 )
<autowiz> 업로드 하는 명령도 당연히 있고 ㅎㅎ , 스넵샷 이나 분기처럼 특정지점에 표시를 하고 주석을 달면서 소스의 변경 흐름이 바뀌는부분도 생기고
<autowiz> https://rogerdudler.github.io/git-guide/index.ko.html
<autowiz> 이게 그나마 쉽게 설명된거라고 하는데 이것도 사실 쉽게 이해가 가지는 않겠지만
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<autowiz> 여러번 읽고. 버젼 컨트롤을 외하는지  , 여러명이서 개발하면 저렇게 할 수 도 있겠구나 하는 감도 조금은 와야하고
<autowiz> pchero 님 안녕하세요~~
<pchero_work> :)
<bluedusk>  존잘로님 안녕하세요
<jun_> 저는 물러나겠습니다~ 쉬릭~
<mona1379> 윈도우에서 타임캡슐 쓰다가 문자셋 에러 때문에 우분투를 깔았는데 타임캡슐에 접속하려면 어떻해야 하나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<MBP^Seony> Hi
<Feren^IRCCloud> MBP^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-10
<autowiz> 화창한 일요일 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<omggodhelpus> 혹시 말입니다.
<omggodhelpus> 가상머신 돌리는데 Could not get the storage format of the medium 오류 아시는분 계십니까?
<Color> 혹시 윈도우10에서 우분투쉘로 iptables 사용가능한가요?
<razGon_i7> 모닝요
<razGon_i7> 어서오세요.ㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어떻게 아셨을까나 저 들어온걸
<autowiz> 방금 출근한 따끈따끈한 오즈 라고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-03
<soyeomul> 다들 비 피해는 없으신지요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 비가 많이 오나보네요
<soyeomul> 가뭄이 지속되매 비좀 오세요라고 노래 불렀더니
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅!
<soyeomul> 비를 넘어 홍수 폭우가 쏟아집니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<soyeomul> 동네 아재 논물 보러 우산쓰고 오토바이 타고 논에 왔더이다
<soyeomul> 논 물이 넘치면 다시 배수를 해야하거등요
<Seony> 고생이 많으시겠군요
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<soyeomul> 소 한마리가 재수정 징후가 와서 수정사 선생님을 불러놨는데.. 아 비가와서.. 나가기 싫으네요
<soyeomul> 우어어어어어~~~
<drake_kr> 아
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 헐
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 진짜 소키우세요?
<jason_KR> 예
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 음매애애애에 소요?
<jason_KR> 예
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ?
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 우아
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 프로그래머는 소를 어떻게키우나야
<drake_kr> 검은소가 일을 잘합니까 누렁소가 일을 잘합니까
<jason_KR> 육우라서 일 안시킵니다.
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 어떤 소가 더 맛있습니까
<jason_KR> 맛있는 소
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 맛있소~
<drake_kr> 점심은 소 먹을까..
<ircCloud^Seony> 저분(황병희)님이 제가 알기로 원래 FreeBSD쪽 유저이셨다가 귀농하신 걸로 알고있어요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 제 최종꿈이 시골에 10gbps 회선 하나 연결해서 저만의 낙원만드는거에요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 땅값이 비쌀까요? 회선값이 비쌀까요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제꿈은 해저 데이터센터를 만드는것이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 당연히 회선값이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 평당 100원하는 시골 많습니다
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 헐
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 100원..
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 한 1000평 사놔야겠네요
<drake_kr> 올ㅋ?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안사시는게 나을걸요.  세금 때문에요.
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 오.. 10만원짜리 1000평도 세금때요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 이분이 아직 사회 경험이 덜되셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 땅이 비싸다고 세금이 쎈게 아니에요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 스물된 사회 초보입니다
<drake_kr> 아직 20살일거에유 jtjisgod
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇군요.  암튼, 세금이란게 가격 따라가는 건 아니에요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 실매매가라는걸 인정하지도 않구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 감정평가사라는 직업이 있는 거긴 하지만...
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 그러면 강남에 평당 1억짜리 돈 많이버는 터에 3평이랑 시골에 평당 100원짜리 1000평이랑
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> ...
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CyO9DnFU/IMG_0444.PNG
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런건 세무사랑 상담하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> ㅋㅋ네
<ircCloud^Seony> 토지세가 지방세 아닌가요?  그러니, 각 지방정부별로 세액이 다르겠죠
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 아..
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 어렵네요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 부동산은 안해야지
<ircCloud^Seony> 어려워요.  민법도 잘 알아야하고.
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> :party_parrot:
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑스컴2 엔딩 봤는데 이제 무슨 겜 하나
<drake_kr> 제 손꾸락이 이제 림보도 못 깰 정도가 된거 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤일로 1,2,3,4나 다시 할까 고민되네요
<drake_kr> 마스터 쉐프!?!?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그러고보니 한글자 차이군요.  마스터 치프
<drake_kr> Master chef
<ircCloud^Seony> Master Chief
<ircCloud^Seony> 영어도 한글자
<soyeomul> 식사들 하셨는지요
<soyeomul> 어미소 한마리 수정하고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 폰이 자리를 비우면 핫스팟이 풀려버려서 크롬북도 인터넷이 끊겨버렸나바요
<soyeomul> 방금 폰 핫스팟 키고 크롬북 인터넷 연결시켰어요
<soyeomul> 크롬북이 LTE 무제한을 쓰면 좋을텐데.. 아주 옛날 크롬북이라 와이파이로만 되네요;
<soyeomul> 참 우분투 이름이 17.10 이 우째되는가 무척 궁금했는데..
<soyeomul> 알파벳 A 부터 다시 시작하더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무래도 LTS가 아니다보니 많은 유저들이 관심이 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 18.04 는 B 로 나갈거 같다는 생각이 드네요
<soyeomul> 저도 18.04 에만 관심이 있어요
<soyeomul> 18.04 출시가 되면 크롬북 우분투 판번호를 올릴 생각이어요
<soyeomul> 현재는 12.04
<soyeomul> 이야 간만에 우분투 이야기를 하니 어색하네여~
<soyeomul> 여기가 우분투 대화방이라는걸 방금 기억했어요!
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 18.04 에서 wayland 가 들어올까 말까 전 이게 제일 기대됩니다
<soyeomul> wayland 가 들어서면... 이맥스가 안돌아갈건데...
<drake_kr> 게임 할게없으면 온란겜을...
<soyeomul> 걱정입니다..
<soyeomul> 드랙넴 용빈님 모두 꾸벅꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 님
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 옙~
<soyeomul> 다들 식사 하셨는가 궁금하네요~
<soyeomul> 전 방금 먹었어요~
<soyeomul> 비야 그쳐랏
<drake_kr> 잡채 먹었습니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 아 참고로 youngbin <- 영빈 이라고 발읍합니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 와
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 전 아점ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아 영빈님 넵
<soyeomul> 한숨 잤다가 일어나서 저녁 소여물 주러 가야것어요~
<soyeomul> 전 이만 자러 가볼께요~
<drake_kr> Brutalisk는 동물인가
<drake_kr> 그라고보니 우분투에서 돌아가는 a등급 게임은 뭣이 있는가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 스팀 게임들이겠죠 아무래도...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 특히 Valve社 게임?
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 엑스컴2 리눅스에서 했어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 인텔 i7 6900k 3.2ghz면 아직까진 좋은 씨퓨인가요?
<drake_kr> 저 아직 2500k 씁니다만
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥에서 좀 벗어나고 싶은데 지금 가진 맥프로에 리눅스 깔아서 100% 활용하는 건 불가능해보일 것 같아서, 차라리 하드웨어를 재활용하는 방향으로 해보면 어떨까 싶어서요
<drake_kr> 근데 6900이면 작년것 아닌가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 같은 건 아니구요, 여기 달린 씨퓨의 성능이 그거랑 근소해서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제껀 제온 E5 1680 v2거든요
<drake_kr> 제가 업그래이드를 안하는 이유는
<ircCloud^Seony> 씨퓨 벤치마크 찾아보니까 성능이 코어 i7 6900k 3.2ghz랑 비슷하네요
<drake_kr> 2500이랑 7500이랑 별차이 안나서..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 근데 생각해보니까 컴퓨터만 사야하는게 아니라 모니터까지 사야하네요... 하필이면 지금 가진 모니터 2대가 전부 썬더볼트 디스플레이라...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 제길 애플의 마수에서 벗어날 수가 없군요
<drake_kr> 근데 니눜스는 gpu빨 받기 힘드니..
<drake_kr> 저는 뭐 모니터 안달고 쓰는데요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥 모니터 안달고 어떻게 쓰세요?  모니터 화면을 마음의 눈으로 보시나요?
<drake_kr> 니눅스 쓸일은 있는데 gui가 필요한 경우는 별로 없는듯해요
<drake_kr> 걍 ssh죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 제 말은 집에서 쓰는 데탑 이야기에요..
<drake_kr> 데스크탑!!
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 맥에서 벗어나고 싶다고...
<drake_kr> 윈도우 쓰시죠
<drake_kr> 어차피 게임기!
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 불편해요
<drake_kr> 어차피 스팀만 하실거 아닙니까
<ircCloud^Seony> 일도 좀 하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음.. 근데 27인치 정도면 요즘 저렴하던데요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 요즘 디스플레이값이 엄청 싸더라구요
<autowiz> 저는 34인치 입니다. ㅜㅜ 흑흑
<autowiz> 허리가 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 여기서는 10만원 초반대..
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 웃기는게, 27인치에 해상도 2560x1440은 또 가격이 그대로에요...
<drake_kr> 저도 32인치
<drake_kr> 잉? Wqhd가 10만원 초반대인데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 그런가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 알아봤을 때가 불과 몇개월 전이었는데 가격이 많이 떨어졌네요
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰던 모니터를 팔려고 하다가 저가격이면 '학생할인' 지랄날거 같애서 걍 친구 줘버렸는데..
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 4k 모니터 쓰면 확실히 눈 호강 좀 하나요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 전에도 말씀드렸지만..
<drake_kr> 일단 uhd는 37인치 이상 하시는게 좋구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥북프로 레티나 보면 확실히 좋긴 하지만, 그거 처음 볼 때나 좋지 계속 쓰다보면 내가 4k를 보는 건지 뭘 보는건지 실감하긴 어렵더라구요
<drake_kr> 60fps 세팅하기 좀..
<ircCloud^Seony> 모니터 하나 장만하고 싶어도 이노무 썬더볼트 디스플레이들이 고장이 나질 않아서 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 한대는 상태가 좀 안좋긴한데, 이거 고장나봐야 또 한 대가 있다보니 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 돈낭비 하지말고 고장날 때까지 써야겠네요
<drake_kr> Displayport를 쓰셔야 하고.. gpu는 gtx9xx 계열 이상급.. amd도 그 시기 이후 제품이어야 하고요
<ircCloud^Seony> gtx 9xx는 10xx에 비해서 전기 많이 먹지 않아요?
<drake_kr> 10xx면 더 좋고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 10xx 전력소모량 보니까 경이롭던데요
<drake_kr> 일단 9xx 이후 제품이어야 합니다..
<drake_kr> Gtx880같은건 hdmi 2.0 지원 안해요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇군요.  저는 displayport 선호합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 시기만 그 시기면 되니까..
<drake_kr> 인텔이라도 그 시기 이후 제품이면 hdmi 2.0 지원하는듯 하고요
<drake_kr> 일단 제 셀러론 nuc가 잘 지원하고 있어요.. 메모리 할당이 적으면.. 화면이 짤리고요..
<samahui_ws> 네 시기만 맞으면 그냥 인텔 내장도 가능해요
<drake_kr> 아무튼 전 32인치짜리라 눈깔이 아픕니다
<drake_kr> 그냥 폰트를 10pt 이상 쓰면 되는게 그게 싫어서요!
<samahui_ws> 갑자기 새벽부터 해시 합이 맞지 않다고 업데이트가 안되네요... 저장소 바꿔도
<drake_kr> . /var/lib/apt/lists 지우고 다시 해보세용
<samahui_ws> 이미 해봤죠
<drake_kr> 잉
<samahui_ws> 그냥 하루 기다려 봐야겠네요... 민트 깔아놓은 녀석들 다 그런거 보면... 저장소 서버 문제일 확율이 가장 높고 ... 아니면 저희쪽 포트 뭔가 막아놓았을지도...
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국 리포 쓰는 제 서버들은 이상 없네요
<samahui_ws> 저도 국내 미러 아니고 미국꺼 쓰는데 그런거보면... 다른 문제인거 같네요
<samahui_ws> 아니면 민트가 문제이거나...
<samahui_ws> 역시
<samahui_ws> 헬쥐 유플러스... 80포트도 막아놔서... 해당 패키지 서버 접속자체가 안되네요
<samahui_ws> 그래서 업데이트에러
<samahui_ws> ... 다른 인터넷 잡아서 하니 잘되네요ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐... 사용자가 웹서버 돌릴까봐 그런건가요
<samahui_ws> 글쎄요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 윈도우에게서 돈받은건 아닐까 망상해봅니다
<drake_kr> ... 80포트를 막다니..
<samahui_ws> 보안상의 이유로 헬쥐는 80 88 20번대 포트등등 다 막아놓았고 못 풀어 주겠다는군요
<samahui_ws> 6667번도 막아놓더니
<samahui_ws> 근데 웃긴게 이 포트들 어떤때는 열려있고 또 어쩌다보면 닫혀있고 그렇군요
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 리눅스계열 쓰시는 분들은 헬쥐는 못쓰겠네요
<samahui_ws> 이놈의 나라 통신사들은 보안을 위한 방법이 포트자체를 막는거 뿐이랍니다
<samahui_ws> 20번대 30번대 80번대 다 막아놓는다는군요
<drake_kr> 저도 u+ 7년째 쓰는데 막힌적 없어요...
<samahui_ws> 저도 회사 내부 네트워크 우회하려고 지금 몇년째 쓰는데 정작 막혀서 확인하니 원래 막아놓는다네요
<soyeomul> 빗소리가 점점 더 세지는 저녁입니다
<soyeomul> 소여물 주고 밥묵고 샤워하고 잠시 크롬북 앞에 앉았어요
<soyeomul> 집에 에어콘이 없어서 선풍기를 켜고 앉아있으니 참 좋으네요
<soyeomul> 이렇게 잉여잉여하다 졸리면 자러갈께요~
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 넹
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~ :)
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 피시해로님~
<soyeomul> 구글 문서를 크롬os 에서 여니 버벅이지 않더이다..
<soyeomul> 우분투 불여우에선 좀 랙이 걸리고요
<soyeomul> 훗날 이 구글 문서를 이맥스 org에서 편집하여 업로드하고 이런식으로 작업하고픈데..
<soyeomul> 구글 문서 좋으네요
<soyeomul> 이맥스도 좋구요!
<soyeomul> 크롬북은 더 좋구요!!
<pchero_work> 축하드립니다. ;)
<pchero_work> 구글 문서 같은 경우는... 아마 클라우드 처럼 로컬에 mount 되는게 가능했던걸로 알고 있습니다.
<pchero_work> 정확하지는 않지만... 혹시나 문서를 로컬에서도 작업하고 자동으로 동기화하는 방법을 찾고 계시다면 한번, 구글 독스 클라우드를 찾아보세요. :)
<soyeomul> 구글 독스 클라우드...
<soyeomul> 우분투가 12.04 이다보니 소프트웨어 판올림에 한계가 있더이다..
<soyeomul> 구글 크롬 최신 판을 깔아보고픈데..
<soyeomul> chromium-browser 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.12.04.3
<soyeomul> 우분투 소프트웨어 센타를 통해 본 크롬 판번호가 37
<soyeomul> 이거 참 난감하여 판올림을 하고픈데.. 방법이 없을까요?
<soyeomul>  sudo apt-get update <-- 이게 소스 프로그램을 최신으로 갱신하는게 맞나요?
<pchero_work> 아니요
<pchero_work> sudo apt-get upgrade
<pchero_work> 입니다.
<soyeomul> 음 차이점이 어찌 되나요?
<pchero_work> update 는 최신 프로그램 버전 목록 리스트를 가져오는 명령어에요. :)
<pchero_work> 보통은
<pchero_work> 목록 리스트를 갱신하고 업그레이드를 합니다
<pchero_work> sudo apt-get update
<pchero_work> sudo apt-get upgrade
<pchero_work> 요렇게 두 명령어를 하나의 묶음으로 사용해요.
<soyeomul> 크롬북은 우분투 upgrade 하고 나면 바보 된다는 보고가 많아서
<soyeomul> 흐흑;
<pchero_work> upgrade 를 할 때는, 로컬에 저장된 최신 프로그램 버전 목록을 확인하고 업그레이드 하는 프로그램들을 업그레이드 하거든요.
<pchero_work> apt-get update 는 바로 이때 참조되는 최신 프로그램 목록을 갱신하는 기능을 합니다.
<pchero_work> 실제로 프로그램이 버전업이 되지는 않죠.
<soyeomul> 음~ 설명 고마워요!!!
<pchero_work> 별말씀을요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 젤 위에꺼 쳤더니.. 한참 뭔가가 지나가고 끝났어요.
<pchero_work> 네, 각가의 저장소에 있는 최신의 프로그램 버전들 목록을 갱신하는 거에요.
<soyeomul> 그리고 잠시후 99개의 프로그램이 업데이트 할것이 있다고 알림창이 뜨서
<pchero_work> 목록들을 최신으로 갱신하면 현재 업데이트 가능한 프로그램 목록을 작성할 수 있는거죠.
<soyeomul> 업데이트 설치하고 있어요 sudo 비번 묻길래 넣었더니 뭔가 한참 내려받네여
<pchero_work> 그게 apt-get upgrade 입니다.
<soyeomul> 아...
<pchero_work> 실제로 버전업을 하는거죠. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 14.04 로 올리라는 메시지도 떴는데.. 그건 살포시 무시했어요..
<pchero_work> 구버전을 사용하시나 보네요.
<soyeomul> 넹;
<pchero_work> 판올림 하는건 굉장히 중요합니다.
<soyeomul> 아직 12.04 쓰고 있어요
<pchero_work> 가급적 최신 버전을 따라오시는 걸 추천드려요.
<soyeomul> 18.04 나오면 그거 쓸라구요
<pchero_work> :) 뭐, 개인취향입니다. ㅎ
<soyeomul> crouton 에선 아직 16.04 가 없더라구요
<soyeomul> crouton 은 크롬북에서 우분투 설치 프로그램이구요
<soyeomul> 싱기하게 커널을 공유합니다
<pchero_work> 음.. 전 잘 모르겠네요. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ChromeOS도 커널은 linux죠
<soyeomul> 넵
<drake_kr> Android도 linux kernel
<soyeomul> 크롬북에 깔린 우분투에서 top 쳐보면 전 chrome 웹브라우저를 설치를 하지 않았는데도 chrome 데몬이 떠 있더라구요
<soyeomul> crouton 으로 설치한거라는 생각이 들었어요
<pchero_work> Cripton 이랑 자꾸 겹쳐서 보이네요.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> cripton 은 먼가요?
<drake_kr> 립톤아이스티가 땡기네요
<soyeomul> 크립톤
<soyeomul> 업데이트 끝내려면 다시 시작하라네요
<drake_kr> Crypto는 암호화 라이브버리구요
<drake_kr> 라이부라리
<drake_kr> Cripton은.. 록그룹인가..
<soyeomul> 업데이트는 했으나 모가 바뀐지 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/stuff/master/chromebook-ubuntu-1204-top.png
<soyeomul> 위의 것이 크롬북에 깔린 우분투 top 화면입니다. 자세히 보면 chrome 이 뜨 있어요.
<soyeomul> 메모리가 716M 로 컴피즈보다 더 많이 메모리가 할당되어 있어요
<soyeomul> 요게 크롬북과 커널을 공유하고 있다는 증거 같아보였어요
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/stuff/master/Screenshot%202017-07-03%20at%208.52.26%20PM.png <--- 크롬북의 top!!!
<soyeomul> 크롬북에서도 리눅스 명령어가 먹히더라구여 싱기방기
<soyeomul> 이제 잘 시간이 다가옵니다
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 하루~~
<samahui_ws> 기반이 같으니... 퇴근하셨군요
<samahui_ws> 오늘도 야근야근~ 야금야금 야근중 입니다
<samahui_ws> 걍 칼같이 튀어야 겠네요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 이제 귀국하고 집에 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> 오랜만에 인사드립니다 (__)
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-04
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<soyeomul> 오늘도 비가 오는 오전/아침입니다
<soyeomul> 좀 전에 소여물 주고 오는길인데.. 비오는날 축구하는 느낌이랄까..
<imsu> soyeomul: 오잉 소키우세요^^ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 임수님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 넵 소 키웁니다!
<soyeomul> 대게 오랜만인거 같아요... 약 10년만에 만나는가 싶네요
<soyeomul> 임수님을 요
<soyeomul> 제 기억에 성이 "구"씨 였나요?
<soyeomul> 아니면 죄송요
<soyeomul> 각설하고 이맥스 정보 좀 주세요..
<soyeomul> 특히 org 모드..
<imsu> 저도 쓰는 것만 써서 ..
<imsu> org 모드에서 어떤걸 하고 싶으신건지.
<soyeomul> 음 org 로 블로그에 글들을 게시하고 싶어요
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> 그런건 저도 안해봐서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 두번째로는 org 로 홈페이지도 만들고 싶고요
<soyeomul> 세번째로 org 로 구글 문서에 접근하고 싶어요
<soyeomul> 세번째가 가장 중요한데.. 믄고하니.. 저기서 소 자료들을 정리하려고 해요
<imsu> 음 근데 굳이 org 모드로 할 필요가 있을까요?
<soyeomul> 아 왜냐믄.. emacs 가 좋아서 그래요
<soyeomul> org 책도 주문해놨어요 교보문고 통해서요
<imsu> 제가 썼던건 프로젝트 관리 겸 taskjuggler 하고
<imsu> plantuml 연동해서 써봤는데
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<soyeomul> 다 임수님 회사일과 관련되는거 맞나요?
<soyeomul> 저도 저의 일과 관련되는거구요.. 소자료.. 100마리 자료 정리..
<imsu> soyeomul: 그냥 제 개인적인 관심사로 했다가 다 까먹었어요 안쓰다 보니까 ..
<soyeomul> 아..
<imsu> 자료를 어떤 식으로 정리하실 건가요?
<imsu> 그냥 문서를 만드실거면 latex 하고 연동해서 써도 되는데
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 라텍스 좋아요
<soyeomul> 테이블로 만들건데 라텍스 말고는 없는거죠?
<imsu> 그냥 간단한 문서 만들 때 괜찮더라구요
<imsu> 테이블이면 스프레드시트 말씀하시는건가요?
<soyeomul> 옙
<imsu> 꼭 emacs를 쓰고 싶으시다면
<imsu> emacs에서 지원하는 모드는 쓰시면 되용
<soyeomul> org 가 그거 맞나요?
<imsu> ses mode
<soyeomul> 오
<imsu> 아뇨 org 는 테이블을 편하게 만들어 주는데 ses 는 그냥 텍스트용 엑셀이에요
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 임수님 감사요
<imsu> M-x ses-mode ?
<imsu> 간단한 셀 계산등 할 수 있어서 나름 편하게 쓴 놈이긴 합니다
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 순간 이맥스가 화면이 두개로
<soyeomul> 핵핵
<soyeomul> ses-mode 해볼께요 고마워요
<imsu> 셀 크기라든지 기타 설정이 불편하긴 하지만.. ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 나름 재미는 있었어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<soyeomul> 살다살다 제가 진짜 소를 키우게될줄은 몰랐어요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 군대가기전에 닉네임을 소여물로 정했더니.. 지금 소여물을 진짜 주고 있어요
<imsu> 훗 재밌네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 이맥스가 매력인거는.. 밥벌이로는 말고 그냥.. "세월을 낚는다" 라는 느낌..
<soyeomul> 편지 있잖아요 gnus 이거 세팅하다보면 하루가 그냥 가는..
<soyeomul> 애고 제가 일하는데 방해가 되나바요 이만 퇴장합니다~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 임수 하이~~
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 인제 이야기 하네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_JJ> 아침시간은 바쁜지라.
<jason_KR> 소여물님 기억력도 좋네. 10년전에 한번 만난 임수님 성씨도 기억하고...
<jason_KR> 글고 보니 10년은 안됐는데...아마 8년전?
<razGon_JJ> HDMI와 DP랑 성능상 차이는 다른가요? 네이년은 답을 안하고...
<razGon_JJ> 역시 위키까지 봐야 되는 군요. 프레임이라든가 해상도 보려면
<kkuh> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> HDMI 와 DP는 다릅니다  HDMI에는 60Hz까지밖에안되고 4K 힘들지만  DP는 144Hz 가능하고 4K도 가능합니다  자세한건 위키를......
<bridgebot> <draco> 아직 제 주력은 dvi....ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> HDMI 2.0은 4K나 120Hz 지원한다고 써 있네요 2.0 기기가 얼마나 있는지는 모르겠지만.
<bridgebot> <draco> 대부분 1.4던데
<ircCloud^Seony> DP와 HDMI의 결정적인 차이는 바로 라이센스죠...
<bridgebot> <dongho1596> hdmi 144 됩니다
<bridgebot> <dongho1596> dp케이블도 버전따라 144랑 4k안되는거 있구요..
<bridgebot> <dongho1596> 버전차이죠 그런것들은 대부분
<soyeomul> ls
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 저녁은 다들 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 밥묵고 잠시 잉여잉여중입니다~
<soyeomul> 비가 내리다가 잠시 그쳤어요
<soyeomul> 울진군입니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 전 스터디 한다고 학교 왔다가 좀전에 끝나고 이제 집가서 먹으려구요
<soyeomul> 오 영빈님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 좀 전에 github 끄적끄적 거렸어요 https://github.com/soyeomul 요기다 이제 소자료랑 소관련 블로그도 올리려하는데요 나중에 소 블로그 올리면 놀러오세요 지금은 gnus 셋팅 파일만 있구요
<soyeomul> 사람은 블로그를 써서 자기 이야기를 사람들에게 하고싶은 므 그런 마음이 있나바요 저도 그런거 같아요 org 모드를 익혀서 블로그 출판하는데 써보려해요
<soyeomul> 곁가지로 소자료도 정리하구요
<soyeomul> 글을 쓴다는게 마치 콤푸타 소스코드를 작성하여 프로그람을 맹그는거랑 비슷하다고나 할까요
<soyeomul> 하여간 사람은 글을 쓰려는 의지가 강한가바요
<soyeomul> 소자료를 올리고 소자료와 더불어 소를 키우는 방법에 관하여 오픈소스로 공개하는거 이런거 오바인지 몰라도 함 해보고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 소 키우는 분들.. 대부분 시골 어르신들 이라 콤푸타나 인터넷이랑 안친한데..
<soyeomul> 심지어 소키우는 저마다의 비법들도 영업비밀인지라 잘 알려주지 않는거,,
<soyeomul> 실생활에서의 오픈소스 이거 참.. 벽이 크네요..
<soyeomul> 오바 오바 오바
<soyeomul> 해서 반응이 좋으면 성공
<soyeomul> 하여간 결론은 버킹검 오징어 꼴뚜기
<soyeomul> 어서오세요 태희님~
<soyeomul> 아.. 달님과 와이프분 정말 일 열심히 한다는게 느껴집니다..
<soyeomul> 잘 뽑은거 같아요
<soyeomul> 저도 일 열심히 해서 소 열심히 키워서 부자 될께요 꼭요!
<soyeomul> 다들 부자 됩시다!
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 수거하세요~
<soyeomul> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2017/07/04/story_n_17382094.html
<soyeomul> 폰으로 뉴스보다가 깨었어요
<soyeomul> 공인인증서와 액티브X 관련 신문기사인데요
<soyeomul> 김기창 교수님 모습 오랜만에 봐서 반갑더이다..
<soyeomul> 예전에 mutt 로 메일을 보내시고 리눅스 데스크탑을 쓰시던걸 봤거등요
<soyeomul> 맨 하단에 달님의 공인인증서 관련 공약도 봤구요..
<soyeomul> 이게 꼭 이뤄졌으면 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 삼후이님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 앗 사마휘님;
<soyeomul> 오타
<soyeomul> ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 공인인증서와 액티브X 가 걷어지면 크롬북으로도 연말정산 할 수 있구요
<soyeomul> 민원24에서 주민등록등본이랑 관련 행정 서류들도 뽑을 수 있구요
<soyeomul> 하여간 기대됩니다 이번 문재인 정부
<soyeomul> 아따 이말 하고파서 대화방 접속했네요
<soyeomul> 이만 다시 자러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 감사해요~
<soyeomul> 흑흑
<soyeomul> 붙여넣기 실수였어요
<soyeomul> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2017/05/18/story_n_16682468.html <-- 이게 진짭니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-05
<samahui_ws> 어제까지 비가 엄청나게 내리더니 오늘은 또 쨍하니 맑네요
<samahui_ws> 무지막지하게 더울 것 같은 아침입니다
<autowiz> 흐아~ 이번주 장마기간 이라고 했던거 같은데 오늘은 완전 너무 쨍쨍하고 덥네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 오... 금감법 개정에 우분투한국커뮤니티 역시 동참했습니다..
<drake_kr> 2015년 2월에 개정이 됐지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이상하게 오늘은 금요일 같은 느김이네요
<autowiz> 느낌
<autowiz> 요즘 PC 메인보드는 어디것이 좋나요?
<autowiz> 제조사 보다는 그냥 모델이나 칩셋이 중요한건가요?
<samahui_ws> 요즘은 거의 평준화되서 그냥 적당한 가격에 마음에 드는거 사는게 답이거 같습니다.
<samahui_ws> 물론 그래도 개중에 정말 특화된 고가의 좋은 보드가 있기도 하지만
<samahui_ws> 게임등 풀옵으로 맞추려는거 아니면 그냥 아무거나 사셔도 무방해요
<bridgebot> <draco> 예전엔 ASUS것만 샀는데, 요즘은 윗분 말씀처럼 중저가는 다 평준화 되서 차이가 별로 없어요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 예전에는 정말 어설픈 브랜드거 사면 카드 무게 못버텨서 슬롯 부러지는 놈도 있고 별의 별 일들이 생겼는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 부자가 되는 방법
<soyeomul> 모니터를 수시로 닦는다
<bridgebot> <draco> 남자가 애를 낳으면 부자(아빠와 아들)
<soyeomul> 오 공감요!
<soyeomul> 노는 시간을 줄이고 그 시간에 뭐라도 한다 (돈을 절약하기에)
<soyeomul> 시골에선 일안하고 있으면 기름값이나 유흥비로 많이 나가요 돈이
<soyeomul> 그래서 끊임없이 밭에다 논에다 뭔가를 심어요
<bridgebot> <draco> 잘 놀아야 창의적인 일도 하죠. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그럼 계속 일만하게 되는데.. 그래서 유흥비로 돈이 안나가기에 돈이 굳는다는,,
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 제가 시골 문화에 익숙해졌나바요 "창의적" <-- 이 단어 참 오랜만이어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 다들 부자 되세요~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 이만 저도 돈벌러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅~
<bridgebot> <draco> 나중에 귀농하겠다는 분 있으면 저분에게 소개해 드려야 하나...ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Pc 메인보드는.. 아무거나 하시면 되고.. 이거 다들 잘 인정 안하시는데.. 메인보드 비싸다고 전체 시스템 성능이 올라가지는 않습니다..
<drake_kr> 6만원짜리나 40만원짜리나 속도차이는 없다고 보시면 됩니다
<autowiz> 버스가 지랄 나지 않으면 되긴 하지요. msi 나 asrock 은 완전~ 예전에는 문제가 많았는데 요즘은
<autowiz> 잘 나오는거 같네요
<drake_kr> 메인보드보다 빠와서플라이가 훨씬 중요해요
<drake_kr> Psu는 뒤질때 혼자 안뒤집니다..
<drake_kr> 뭐 보드가격 차이가 나는게 램슬롯이랑.. 레이드 채널.. 내장그래픽 uhd 지원여부.. 뭐 그런거 정도일라나..
<drake_kr> 램을 ddr4에 8채널을 꼭 쓰셔야 한다면 비싼 보드 써야 하는거고요
<drake_kr> 캐패시터도 요즘 웬만하면 솔리드 캐패시터라서..
<drake_kr> 오버클럭 하는데 pmic 좋은것 달아놓고 비싸게 파는것들 있는데.. 플래티넘 psu 미만이면 신경쓸 가치도 없고요
<samahui_T420> 날씨가 정말 요상하군요
<samahui_T420> 죙일 쨍쨍하더니 지금은 또 흐릿한 느낌이네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 여기는 아직 쨍쨍하네요.(가산). 좀 뿌연...
<samahui_T420> 흐릿이라기 보다는 뿌연느낌
<samahui_T420> 이런 날은 일찍 퇴근해서 따스한물 받아놓고 푹 담그고 싶네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 시원한 물...
<bridgebot> <draco> 온도만 따지면 회사가 천국입니다 -_-
<autowiz> 사무실안은 정말 시원하긴 하지요~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 서울시 : 7.5.17시 도심권역,서북권역,동북권역,서남권역 오존주의보 발령. 실외활동자제 바랍니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 뿌옇다 했더니 바로 이런게 뜨네요
<drake_kr> 음.. hdmi랑 dp..
<drake_kr> hdmi 2.0부터 uhd 지원하고 dp 1.2부터 uhd 지원하는데..
<drake_kr> 사실상 대역폭은 같은거 같고요.. hdmi랑 dp는 라이센스 차이가 가장 크고, 또 하나는 hdmi에는 사운드가 같이 전송된다는게 있죠
<drake_kr> dp 1.2는 gtx 6xx 이후부터 나온걸로 알고 있고, hdmi 2.0은 gtx 9xx 이후부터 제대로 나온걸로 알고 있어요.. hdmi 2.0이 얼마 안됐죠..
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-06
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 좋은 아침 입니다
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<drake_kr> 히히히
<samahui_ws> 뭔가 즐거운 일이 있나요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 날씨 오늘 엄청 덥네요
<samahui_ws> 내 날시는 정말 정신 없게 덥습니다
<samahui_ws> 외근 중인데 이대로 농땡이 치고 싶게 만드는 그런 날씨 입니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 32°C ㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui_ws> 현재 서울 33도 입니다
<samahui_ws> 저 아래쪽은 더 덥다는 소문이...
<samahui_ws> 다른 아래쪽은 폭우라네요
<samahui_ws> 조그마한 땅덩이인데 이렇게 날씨가 차이가 나다니 신기하네요 ... 뭐 서울 한복판에서 운동장 반은 비오고 반은 해떴던걸 본 이후로 그럴 수 있다고 생각은 되지만... 이렇게 찔꺼면 차라리 비오는게 났겠다 싶어요
<bridgebot> <draco> 7.6. 15시 서울시 도심권역, 서남권역, 서북권역, 동북권역에 오존주의보가 발령되었습니다 ...맨날 이러네요.
<samahui_ws> 오존 미세먼지 등은 매일 그런거 아닌가요?
<samahui_ws> 아닌 날이 더 적은거 같은데요
<samahui_ws> 그냥 그러려니 하면서 실내 생활을 주로하는 거죠... ;;
<bridgebot> <draco> 애 키우면 실내 생활만 할수도 없어서 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 애키우면 나가자고 성화죠
<samahui_ws> 나가서 햇볕도 쐬어주고 바람도 쐬어주고 이것저것 보여도 주고 먹여도 주고 싶지만... 환경이 허락하는 한에서 퇴대한 실내돌아다니는 곳으로 가게 되더군요
<samahui_ws> 공기가 너무 않좋은건지... 아니면 예민한건지... 전 서울에 있으면 1년에 반이상은 기관지염 아니면 비염이 생겨요
<samahui_ws> 외교 좀 잘하고 국방력 좀 키워서 당당하게 중국한티 환경오염 분담금 같은거라도 뜯어내야되는디... 일본한티는 방사능 피해배상도 받고... 그게 안되니.. 참...
<samahui_ws> 전 다시 이동이라.. 나중에 다시 접속하께요
<bridgebot> <draco> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20170706180015
<samahui_WS> 농땡이 볼링장 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 볼링장에서 일~
<samahui_WS> 퇴근들 하세요~
<soyeomul> 배경화면을 하나 찾고 있어요
<soyeomul> 펭귄 몇마리가 호수낚시하는 장면인데..
<soyeomul> 무척 인상깊었어요
<soyeomul> 다시 찾으려니 못찾겠네요
<LucyDoDo> soyeomul: 이런거요? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RYBmiUzO/ice_snow_penguins_fishing_1600x900_wallpaper_Wallpaper%20HD_2560x1440_www.paperhi.com.jpg
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 늦은 시간까지 계시네요
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<drake_kr> ... 빌드가 안 끝나서..
<Work^Seony> 아... 컴파일 기다리는 중이시군요...
<drake_kr> bash on windows 좋긴 좋은데 더럽게 느리네요..
<Work^Seony> 윈도우용 쉘인가봐요
<drake_kr> 음.. 윈도우10에 우분투가 들어갔습니다..
<Work^Seony> 아 네 그건 알고있어요.  저도 설치해서 좀 써보긴 했는데 윈도우를 거의 안쓰다보니 느린줄은 모르고 있었네요
<drake_kr> 맼이야 뭐 bsd base...
<drake_kr> 아.. 셀러론에다가 bsd나 깔아볼까..
<drake_kr> 라지만 bsd 가지고 할 건 없네요.. 흑흑
<Work^Seony> 사실 저는 맥도 이제는 잘 안쓰구요, 거의 리눅스입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 집에 있는 맥도 리눅스 깔고 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저는 게임을 해야 해서..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 게임이면 좀 어쩔 수 없긴 하죠...
<drake_kr> 어차피 블리자드게임이랑 스팀이라.. 맥도 괜찮을것 같긴 한데요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 블리자드가 맥 지원이 좋긴 한데, 오버와치는 맥으로 포팅 안해주더라구요
<drake_kr> 엔진을 자체개발해서 그런가봐요
<drake_kr> https://www.destructoid.com/blizzard-no-crossplay-mac-port-for-overwatch-319612.phtml 이거 아예 안해주겠다는거죠?
<Work^Seony> 예전에 긍정적으로 검토하겠다고 얘길 하긴 햇었는데, 해주겠따고 발표하기 전까지는 모르는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐 전 오바와치 안하니까요....
<Work^Seony> 저는 한 번 해보고 싶긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 제 맥 부트캠프에 깔아놓은 윈도우가 왜 그런지는 모르겠는데, 가끔 사용을 할 수 없을 정도의 수준으로 멈추는 증상이 종종 생기다보니 윈도우를 지울까도 고민 중이에요...
<drake_kr> 윈도우는 은행이랑 오피스..
<drake_kr> 리눅스는.. 게임안돼 은행안돼 나만안돼..
<soyeomul> 대화방 켜둔채로 잠들었더니 접속이 끊겼더라구요
<soyeomul> 다시 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 존 하루 되시어요!!!
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-07
<sksno1> 안녕하세요 좋은 아침입니다.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 마침, "소여물"님이 명단에 없군요. 이 글을 보는 어느 분이라도 소여물님 입장하면 제 또이름(nick)을 호출해 줄래요? 병희님한테 할 얘기도 있고...
<jason_KR> 병희님, 안녕?
<jason_KR> soyeomul: hi~
<soyeomul> djt
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 더운데 다들 잘 지내시는지요
<jason_KR> 안녕? 이번 비'에 피해는 없죠?
<Seony> 제가 사는 곳은 그리 덥지 않아서 잘 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 옙 다행히요 피해는 없습니다;
<soyeomul> 아 서니님은 하와이시죠
<jason_KR> 내 주소록에 보니, 병희님 주소가 bh@대학교 뿐이 없더라고요. 그거 아직 써요?
<soyeomul> 아.. 그게 사라졌습니다
<jason_KR> 전화번호 또는 주로 쓰는 메신져 있으면 알려주소
<soyeomul> bh@izb.knu.ac.kr <-- 서버 내렸어요
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 옙
<soyeomul> 황병희 010-7558-5952 soyeomul@gmail.com
<soyeomul> 우편주소: 경북 울진군 평해읍 오곡3길 24
<jason_KR> 전화번호, 전자우편/주소 감사. ^^  에~또, 지난밤 답글에 이런 것이 있던데 봤어요?
<jason_KR> 22:45:32 L<LucyDoDo> soyeomul: 이런거요? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RYBmiUzO/ice_snow_penguins_fishing_1600x900_wallpaper_Wallpaper%20HD_2560x1440_www.paperhi.com.jpg
<soyeomul> 시골인지라 전자메일 손전화보다 우편주소를 디게 많이 써요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 아.. 보니깐.. 제가 보았던 그림과는 좀 다릅니다
<soyeomul> 펭귄들이 노는데.. 대게.. 잔잔한 호수에서요 평화롭게 놉니다.
<soyeomul> 마치 뭐랄까
<soyeomul> 음
<soyeomul> 그게..
<jason_KR> 글쿤요. 그리고...소여물님께... ircCloud 사용을 권장합니다. like As 저, 서 니, 기타 다수 분들처럼...
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> ircCloud 는 어케 접속하나요
<jason_KR> via WEB
<Seony> irccloud.com
<soyeomul> 음 저게 이맥스로도 접속 가능한가요
<jason_KR> 아뇨, 아마 안될껄요,    걍 웹'을 쓰는...
<soyeomul> 아..
<soyeomul> 일단 참고 하갰습니다!
<jason_KR> 단점 < 장점....이라서 추천해요.
<soyeomul> 넹,, 걍 전 여기 어쩌다 한번 들리는거라서 일이라면 저도 ircCloud 쓰도록하지요
<soyeomul> 일<-- 무슨 중요한 회의 같은거
<soyeomul> 냥
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 좀 이따 소 볏짚주러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 그라고 드뎌!
<soyeomul> 이막스 오알지 책 도착했어여
<jason_KR> 송아지?  출하?
<jason_KR> 아~ ㅋ
<soyeomul> 아아뇨
<soyeomul> 소가 먹는 풀 볏짚요
<soyeomul> 볏짚없이 소는 소화를 못 시키는데요 이거를 소가 수시로 먹고 많이 먹어서요
<soyeomul> 그래서 틈틈히 소 볏짚을 트랙터로 주어요
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/stuff/master/20170707_103018.jpg
<soyeomul> 하핫 사진을 남겼어요~
<jason_KR> 잘 보입니다.
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 요걸로 공부 많이해서 소자료 정리와 홈페이지를 맨들고 싶어요
<soyeomul> 아 이만 일하러 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 재준님 서니님 꾸벅 꾸벅~
<jason_KR> ^^
<drake_kr> 다음주부터 강의 나가게 됐네요
<drake_kr> 미친듯이 바쁘게 생겼습니다..
<jason_KR> 재밌는거임?
<drake_kr> python 입니다
<sksno1> python을 배워보고 싶은데 기회가 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 기회는.. 만들면 되죠
<sksno1> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 머리로는 생각하는데 몸이 안움직이네요..
<sksno1> 점점더 게을러져서 큰일입니다
<drake_kr> 억지로 몸을 움직이려고 하니까 그런가봐요..
<jason_KR> 저는 기계어만 제외하고 어쎔'부터 일본어까지 독학했는데...
<sksno1> 오........
<drake_kr> 역시 배우신분
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5OaZY2ih/
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그런데 뭐.. 그 당시에는 컴퓨터로 뭔가 할라믄 어셈블리밖에 없었을때니까 인정합니다
<drake_kr> 저 어렸을때 기억으로 C 컴파일러가 1200만원이었는데요..
<drake_kr> 심지어 16비트..
<samahui_WS> 간만에 멍때리고 카톡하는데도 시간이 안가네요
<samahui_WS> 확실히 바쁘게 일할때보다 더 안가는듯...
<soyeomul> 어미소
<soyeomul> 재발 온게 2마리..
<soyeomul> 재발 = 수정한게 착상에 실패해서 다시 수정해달라고 신호를 보내는거
<bridgebot> <draco> http://blog.alyac.co.kr/1200
<soyeomul> 그래서 지금 마음이 착찹합니다 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 드라코님 꾸벅;
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 저거로 우리 농장 어미소들 좀 해킹해주세요
<soyeomul> 왜 우리 어미소들이 재발 빈도수가 높은지 좀 원인을 알고 싶네요
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 일단 수정사 선생님을 저녁 7-8시경에 만나기로 했네요
<pchero_work> 에고...
<jason_KR> 소여물님, 참고로...피씨애로...아닙니다. ㅋ 피씨-히어로
<pchero_work> 헉.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 예전에 전 피체로님이라고 했었었죠..ㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> LucyDoDo: 언제가요?
<LucyDoDo> 어딜요?
<LucyDoDo> 일본요?
<jason_KR> 지금 후꼬까, 무라야마 등 비 땜에 난리던데...
<LucyDoDo> 넵넵
<LucyDoDo> 전 다녀왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 이번 주 월요일날 귀국이였습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 아~ 다행이요. 거의 초상집 분위기인데, 배낭메고 랄라룰루 할 수도 없었으니...
<jason_KR> 잘 다녀왔?
<LucyDoDo> 여행은 잘 다녀왔는데
<jason_KR> 카드 펑크?
<LucyDoDo> 다녀오고 여자친구랑 헤어졌네요..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 왜?
<pchero_work> 헉....
<jason_KR> 이런 얘기는 자세히 들어야 돼.
<pchero_work>  /애도.. ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 왜 쫑?
<LucyDoDo> 가서 알고 싶지 않은 이야기들을 좀 들었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 그걸로도 좀 싸우고 이래저래 하다보니 결국 헤어졌네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 원하지 않는 신체접촉? <---- 나 저질?
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 그런건 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 아~ 굳이 몰라도 되는 얘기를 들었구나?!!    그거 고역이죠
<LucyDoDo> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 하필 그걸 첫 날 들어서 여행 기간 내내 감정 컨트롤 잘 못하다가 4일차 저녁에 얘기하다 완전 싸웠네요 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 그 다음 날 아침에 풀었는데 그게 잘 안됐었나 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 잘 했우. ^^     성태 화이팅!!
<LucyDoDo> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 다다음주에 만나서 다시 얘기해보기로 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 어우 즈질
<drake_kr> 남자가 즈질이 아니면 이 세상은 멸망하잖아요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 제가 재접했나요
<soyeomul> 피시히어로님 루시도님 드렉님 모두 꾸벅구벅~
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 5분후 어미소 수정하고 돌아올께요~
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 루시도님 간밤에 배경화면 신경써주셔서 고마워요
<LucyDoDo> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 제가 찾은게 아니라서 아쉽네요
<soyeomul> 어쩌다 지나가다 본 그림이었는데.. 시간이 더 지나면 또 보게 될거 같아 괜찮아요
<soyeomul> 전 이만 나갔다올게요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<cantaccesstty> 안녕하세요. 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요.
<cantaccesstty> 혹시 can't access tty job control turned off 오류에 대해서 해결방법 알고 계신분 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 구글링은 좀 해보셨나요
<cantaccesstty> 해봤는데 우분투를 잘 다루질 못해서 이해를 못하겠더라구요
<cantaccesstty> live cd로 부팅해서 all_generic_ide 옵션 입력하라는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 찾아본 건 아주 간단하던데요...
<ircCloud^Seony> https://superuser.com/questions/410472/bin-sh-cant-access-tty-job-control-turned-off-error-when-running-shellcode
<cantaccesstty> 과정을 보니까 우분투를 설치하는 쪽이더라구요
<cantaccesstty> 해당 링크는 저도 봤는데 저거랑은 좀 다른 것 같더라구요
<cantaccesstty> 시스템 자체가 read-only로 lock 된 것 같습니다. 수정이 아예 안되고 있습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> readonly는 그냥 부팅 씨디나 usb로 부팅시켜서 마운트 시키면 되는 간단한 거긴 한데, 그걸 쉽게 설명하려니 저는 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 시간이 늦어서 이만 자러가야겠습니다..
<cantaccesstty> usb로 부팅시키면 vi가 먹질 않습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> vi 대신 nano 쓰시면 됩니다
<cantaccesstty> 아 nano라는 것도 있나 보군요.. 감사합니다 일단 한번 해보겠습니다
<cantaccesstty> 이걸로는 해결이 안되는 것 같습니다
<soyeomul> 다행이 재발은 면했네요 수정사 선생님이 재발 아니래서 가슴 쓸어내렸어요
<soyeomul> 또다시 찾아온 잉여잉여 모드
<samahui_WS> 운전하다 사고 날뻔 했네요. 정말 한치앞도 안보였어요... 근데 이게 부분적으로 이렇게 갑자기 오니까 더 위험하네요
<samahui_WS> 달리고 있는데 갑작스럽게 쏟아지니 대책이 없네요... 속도 줄이는 수밖에... 근데 그 와중에 껴들기...
<soyeomul> 사마휘님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 비가 많이 쏟아지나바요
<soyeomul> 저도 비 오는 고속도로 달려본적 있는데 쉽지 않더라구요;
<soyeomul> 잠시 재접합니다;
<soyeomul> Org-mode version 7.3
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> org 7.3 깔았어요
<soyeomul> 구매한 책이 7.3 기준인지라..
<LucyDoDo> samahui_WS: 에고.. 별 일 없어서 다행입니다..ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 네 다행이 무사히 왔네요
<samahui_WS> 확실히 비많이 오면 초보가 더 무서워요
<samahui_WS> 안보이는데 그냥 차선변경해서 들어오더라고요
<LucyDoDo> 헐..
<soyeomul> 판교인가요 판교부근 사고 났다던데요
<samahui_WS> 서울도 여기저기 사고 많아요
<samahui_WS> 접촉사고 많더라고요
<soyeomul> 제가 시골있다가 한달에 한번씩 서울가면 강변북로에서 시끕하곤합니다
<soyeomul> 차선변경을 제때 못해서요
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 젤 좋은 방법은 속도를 내는겁니다
<samahui_WS> 껴드는 차가 껴주는 차보다 빨라야 되는데.... 못들어오는 분들이 대부분 껴들기전에 속도를 확 줄이죠
<soyeomul> 아... 사마휘님 운전경력 나오는 소리. 제가 한 수 배웁니다. 감사요!!!
<samahui_WS> 저도 면허만 오래... 되었지만 중간에 다시 딴거지요
<samahui_WS> 잘 못해요
<samahui_WS> 흐름 타주고 지킬거만 지키면 차사고 안나는데 딱 그부분을 안하죠
<LucyDoDo> 작년에 저 운전 면허 따고 아버지한테 연수 받을 떄 아버지가 항상 그 말씀하셨었죠 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 흐름 따라 운전해라, 우회전은 작게, 좌회전은 크게 이 세 개 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 요즘믄 특히 핸드폰 때문에 주의해야되요... 가다가 차막힐곳이 아닌데 차막히면 사고 아니면 핸드폰 보느라 앞차가 안가거나 느리게 가고 있죠
<LucyDoDo> 맞아요.. 가끔 그런 사람들 있더라고요
<LucyDoDo> 잠깐 네비 보는 그런게 아니라 거의 카톡 하는 수준으로 보고 있더라고요..
<samahui_WS> 그런사람 앞으로는 껴드는것도 조심해야되요... 급정거 상황에서 그냥 받아버리더라고요
<soyeomul> 저도 조심조심하겠습니다
<LucyDoDo> 뜬금 없지만 사마휘님 오랜만에 뵈니깐 볼링이 치고 싶군요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오늘도 볼링 벙 있었는데 일때문에 못갔네요
<samahui_WS> 참고로 7시30모임인데... 대기가 많아서 지금도 기다리고 있답니다
<samahui_WS> 요즘 볼링이 다시 인기인거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 저 대학때 인기 있다가 급 사라지더니 요즘 다시 대세내요
<LucyDoDo> 헐 전 잘하는 편이 아니라서 인기 있으면 안되는데 말이죠..
<LucyDoDo> 항상 볼링장 갈 때 마다 사람이 많이 없길 학수고대하면서 갑니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 90년대에는 정규방송에서도 주말에 해줄정도로 볼링 붐이였는데... 요즘은 방송도 별로 없네요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 볼링장 갈때는 사람 없기를 빌어요
<samahui_WS> 뭐... 제가 상주하는 볼링장은 늦게가도 자리 빼주죠
<samahui_WS> 볼링장 주인 일하는 분들과 친해지는게 젤 좋습니다
<LucyDoDo> 저번에 서초에 진짜 겁나 싼 볼링장이 있었거든요
<samahui_WS> 그럼 언제가도 자리가 나오죠
<LucyDoDo> 오전에는 가면 게임당 900원인가? 그러고
<samahui_WS> 서초에요?
<LucyDoDo> 오후에는 거의 만원도 안되는 돈으로 무제한이였는 것 같은데...(이건 확실하지 않습니다 근데 겁나 쌌어요)
<LucyDoDo> 넵 서초요 친구 사는 동네라 기억합니다
<samahui_WS> 헐... 오란다 말씀하시는거 같네요
<LucyDoDo> 헐
<LucyDoDo> 대박
<LucyDoDo> 맞습니다
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 오란다 새로 리모델링하고 이벤트로 쌌죠
<samahui_WS> 지금도 그렇게 하는지는 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 아 진짜요?
<LucyDoDo> 저는 한 두 달? 전에 갔었거든요
<LucyDoDo> 근데 가격이 그러니 레인당 무조건 4명씩 붙이더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 근데 요즘 아침에 사람 너무 많아서 혼자가면 다른 사람이랑 껴서 치고 그런다네요
<samahui_WS> 네 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 와 먼가 대화가 할발해지는..
<LucyDoDo> 그 때 친구랑 둘이 갔는데 같이 치던 분이 너무 잘 쳐서 부끄러워했습니다 진짜..
<samahui_WS> 근데 알고보면 세명정도가 쳐야 가장 빨리 진행되고 지라도 빨리 돌아서 좋은거죠
<LucyDoDo> 3번 프레임에 2점 나오고 그랬거든요... (아.....)
<samahui_WS> 볼링장이 너무 용심부려서 사람 많이 넣으면 게임당 비용이 발생하는지라 많은 게임을 못치고 시간만 보내게 되는데... 그걸 모르더군요
<samahui_WS> 나중에 시간되면 같이가요 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 넵 ㅎㅎ 그 전에 연습 좀 하고 가겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 남자는 기초만 배워면 금방 잘쳐져요
<LucyDoDo> 전 지금 처음 배울 때보다 못 치는 것 같아요
<samahui_WS> 힘이 여자보다는 훨 좋은지라 하우스볼로 찍볼쳐도 점수 꽤 나오죠
<samahui_WS> 에매하게 배우면 점점더 산으로...
<samahui_WS> 배울때는 정식으로 제대로 가르치는 사람(보통은 프로)에게 배우는게 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 잘못배우고 계속 치면 그 안좋은 습관이 몸에 깃들어 고치기 힘들어요
<LucyDoDo> 네 그런 것두 있구 ㅠㅠ
<LucyDoDo> 아는거? 보는거?가 좀 느니깐 신경 쓰는게 많더라고요
<samahui_WS> 스탭과 릴리즈포인트만 잘 잡고 치면 왠만큼 잘쳐져요
<samahui_WS> 본격적으로 치고 싶을때도 절대로 다른장비말고 신발에만 투자하면되요
<samahui_WS> 신발이 젤 중요해요
<LucyDoDo> 그런 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 특히 신발을 사면 신발 대여비를 안 내도 된다는 장점이 있죠..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 신발은 비싼거 사도 나중에 후회 없어요
<samahui_WS> 네 잘생각해보면 신발이 비싸도 갈때마다 내는 대여비 생각하면 절대로 비싼게 아니죠
<samahui_WS> 근데 너무 싼거 사시면 나중에 꼭 다시 사게 됩니다
<samahui_WS> 신발은 좋은거로~
<LucyDoDo> 참고하겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 좋은건 밑창이 교환이 되는지라 사고 오래 신어요 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 밑창 교환 되는걸로 사야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 띵동
<samahui_WS> 이왕 살거면 아끼지 말고 십여만원에서 20만원은 보고 사시는겁니다
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 어떻게하면 zlib을 12시간만에 분석 할 수 있을까요?
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> 뭐 부터 시작해야할지가 막막하네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 얼마나 되는데요?
<samahui_WS> 열시미 하는겁니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 남자라면 덱스터가 가장 좋은 신발입니다
<samahui_WS> 여자라면 ABS
<LucyDoDo> 헐 생각부터 비싸군요
<LucyDoDo> ABS는 왜 자꾸 브레이크 시스템만 떠오르는걸까요.. ㅡ.ㅡ?
<samahui_WS> 지금 덱스터 9 나왔는데 전 8se 나왔을때 샀거든요
<samahui_WS> 2년가까이 신고 있는데 좋습니다
<samahui_WS> 구입가는 23
<samahui_WS> 만원
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 그래도 본전은 뽑았네요
<samahui_WS> ABS 캥거루...
<samahui_WS> 여자꺼 비싼거는 30만원정도해요
<samahui_WS> 남자꺼도 있는데 그건 살 필요 없고 남자는 덱스터가 젤 났죠
<samahui_WS> 뭐 그밖에도 이쁜거 많습니다
<samahui_WS> 젤 좋은게 저렇고
<samahui_WS> 15~18만원 정도가 가장 무난한고 이뻐요
<samahui_WS> 신발만 그렇게 사고 나머지 공이나 아데는 손에 맞는거로 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 공은 실력이 늘고 사도 되고 안사도 실력이 늘면 어떻게라도 점수 낼 수 있어서 너무 나쁜거 아니면 아무거나 사도되요
<LucyDoDo> 일단 실력이 좀 잡히면 공 사야죠..
<samahui_WS> 네
<LucyDoDo> 사실 지금 실력으로 공 사 들고 다니면 부끄럽습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 저렴한거 사도 되요 지공만 잘하면 되요
<samahui_WS> 지공... 공뚫는거
<LucyDoDo> 아 손에 맞춰서 뚫는거요?
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 잘 뚫어야 바른 자세로 바르게 칠 수 있어요
<samahui_WS> 그거 잘못하면 손아프고 잘 못던지고 그렇쵸
<LucyDoDo> 볼링도 꽤나 돈 많이 드는 운동이군요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 연습할때는 하드볼로도 충분합니다. 자세 잡고 스탭잡는게 먼저라서
<samahui_WS> 그래도 하드볼은 개개인에 손에 맞는게 아니라 제대로 롤을 그릴 수 없죠
<samahui_WS> 즉 연습 성과를 보기 어렵죠
<samahui_WS> 제가 지금 가지고 다니는 장비만 200정도 되는거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<LucyDoDo> 헐
<LucyDoDo> 겁나 비싸군요..ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 신발 20 공 하나당 30 세개
<samahui_WS> 네개군요
<samahui_WS> 볼백 두개 한개당 10여만원 대충 30
<samahui_WS> 아대 7만원
<samahui_WS> 아! 다른아데 10만원
<samahui_WS> 그렇네요
<samahui_WS> 대충 그밖에 이것저것 볼티 등하면
<samahui_WS> 200만원치 들고 댕기네요
<samahui_WS> 근데 하나하나 사서 모아지는거라
<samahui_WS> 급하게 큰돈 들어갈 일도 없었고
<samahui_WS> 한번사면 오래 쓰니 ... 그다지 돈들어간다고 보기 어려워요
<samahui_WS> 더욱이 공같은경우... 대회나가서 잘 치건 운이 좋건 딴것들도 있어서 ㅎㅎ;;
<LucyDoDo> 오...ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 사마휘님 볼링 전문가
<LucyDoDo> 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 실력 쌓아가면서 배워 나갈때 푹 빠져서 맨날 볼링장 간게 더 돈들었어요
<samahui_WS> 한달에 300정도 쓴거 같아요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 전문가 아니고 그냥 동호인 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전문가는 프로가 전문가죠
<LucyDoDo> 헐 한 달에 300
<samahui_WS> 푹 빠져서 한번 가면 10게임 이상식 치고... 밥먹고 또 10게임 치고...
<samahui_WS> 그렇게 한달을 다니면 대충 그렇게 들어가요
<samahui_WS> 한게임 3000원에서 4000원씩
<samahui_WS> 하루에 10여만원 쓰니까요
<samahui_WS> 한달 내내가면 ㅜㅜ
<LucyDoDo> 작년엔 그렇게 치고 다녔는데 지금은 여유가 없어서 힘드네요..ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 그렇게 한두달 다니고 실력 확 늘고는 조절하는거죠
<LucyDoDo> 작년엔 진짜 제 인생 황금기였었죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 요즘은 적당히 치고 있습니다
<samahui_WS> 더욱이 시합나가서 입상하던지하면 상금타고 해서 만회하죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 저도 작년에 안쓴 휴가 뭉쳐써서
<samahui_WS> 정말 신나게 볼링쳤죠
<samahui_WS> 다만...
<samahui_WS> 농구 열심히 하며 몸매 관리되다가 ...
<samahui_WS> 볼링치고 치맥하고 했더니... 살이 엄청 쪘죠
<soyeomul> 파여폭스로 유튜브 전체화면 봤더니 크롬북에서 열이나서 잠시 재부팅했어요 우분투만 크롬os 는 그대로 살아있구요
<LucyDoDo> 아..ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 자야할 시간이 다가옵니다
<soyeomul> 전 이만 들어가볼게요
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~!!!
<samahui_WS> 즐건밤 되세요
<samahui_WS> 거기다... 볼링은 비대칭 운동인지라...
<samahui_WS> 왼다리 오른팔만 두꺼워져요
<samahui_WS> 오른손 잡이의 경우요
<LucyDoDo> 헐..
<LucyDoDo> 맞네요
<samahui_WS> 전 다행이 농구도 병행하고 일하면서 양손을 잘 쓰니까(비록 타이핑이지만) 덜하죠...
<samahui_WS> 심한 사람은 딱 서있으면 짝짝이가 눈에 띄게 보여요
<samahui_WS> 볼링하면서 하체 운동(자전거 같은거)하고 상체 운동(팔굽혀펴기 턱걸이) 하면 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 두팔로 두다리고 균형 잡히게 하는 운동 안해주면... 짝짝이 됩니다
<LucyDoDo> 런지도 하체 운동으로서 괜찮겠죠?
<samahui_WS> 네
<LucyDoDo> 충분하군요 그럼 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 요즘 재미 들려서 하고 있거든요..ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 스쿼드도 좋구요
<LucyDoDo> 아직 전 플랭크랑 런지만 해보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 균형잡히게 해주고 볼링쳐야 몸매 안버려요
<samahui_WS> 그리고 목표로 하는 선수 한명 정해서 쭉 동영상 보면서 따라하면 좋구요... 물론 기초 스텝과 팔 스로잉하는 릴리즈 잘 잡고서요
<samahui_WS> 전 이제 그만 정리하고 좀 자고 와야겠네요
<samahui_WS> 많이 졸리네요
<LucyDoDo> 넵 들어가세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 자러가려다 잠시 좋아하는 커피숍 마실 나왔어요
<LucyDoDo> 오 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 프랜차이즈인가요?
<samahui_WS> 잠실역쪽에 커피 맛이 좋아서 잘 오는 곳인데
<samahui_WS> 사람이 바글바글 하네요
<LucyDoDo> 헐 이 시간까지..
<samahui_WS> 와서도 커피 한잔 마시면서 노트북으로 일했더니 아무 생각없이 일만 쭉 하고 있었네요 ㅜㅜ
<LucyDoDo> 아.. 일하시러 가신거군요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 시원하게 머리 좀 식히러 온건데... 나도 모르게 놋북을 꺼냈고... 또 모르게 작업중 입니다
<samahui_WS> 자연스러운거죠
<samahui_WS> 노예모드... OTL
<LucyDoDo> 아..ㅠㅠㅠ
<LucyDoDo> 씁쓸하네요..ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 이제 다시 복귀 ㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 전 편지 쓴다고 정신이 없었네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 손글씨 인가요?
<samahui_WS> 편지는 손맛이죠..
<LucyDoDo> 아직은 타자로 치고, 컨펌되면 손으로 옮겨야죠 당연히 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 글씨체가... 천재라
<samahui_WS> 손편지 써본지 오래네요
<samahui_WS> 지금도 타이핑 프린터해서... 싸인만 넣죠
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 전 열심히 노력 중입니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 붓글씨도 했어서... 천천히 쓰면 나름 봐줄만은 합니다만... 필기체가되면... 흠... 저도 오래지나고 보면 곤란해 하는 글씨죠
<samahui_WS> 수업시간 속기하고... 다시 복습하면서 열심히 생각해내야 했던.. 스스로 학습강요법
<samahui_WS> 글씨체가 공부시켰네요
<samahui_WS> 이번에는 진짜 자러 가볼께요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 나중에뵈요
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 밤 좋은 꿈 되세요~
<LucyDoDo> 넵ㅎㅎ 들어가세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아 시스코 스위치 때문에 골치 아프네요...
<Work^Seony> 지금 오픈스택 클라우드를 새로 구축 중인데, 새로 구입한 SG300 스위치가 LAG를 총 8개 밖에 설정을 못하게 되어있군요...
<Work^Seony> 혹시 SG시리즈 스위치 쓰시는 분?
<soyeomul> 아침에 소여물 주고 집에 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 방금 아침밥 묵고 양치질하구요
<soyeomul> 잠시 쉬었다가 오전 일하러 또 우사(소가 사는 집)에 가보려해요
<soyeomul> 모두들 아침식사 하셨는지요
<soyeomul> 마따 출근길이겠구낭
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 하와이는 지금 몇시인가요
<soyeomul> 오후 1시 21분
<soyeomul> 점심먹고 오후 시간이네요~
<Work^Seony> 오후 1시 20분쯤이네요
<soyeomul> 구글에서 하와이 시각
<soyeomul> 앗
<Work^Seony> 네 방금 막 점심 먹고 왔습니다...
<soyeomul> 그긴 덥지 않나요
<soyeomul> 매일 여름 아닌가요
<soyeomul> 아 바쁘시겠구나 회사에서
<soyeomul> 전 이만 잠시 후다닥~~~
<soyeomul> 와 텍스로 테이블 맹그는것도 가능하다는걸 알게되었어요 오알지 책 보는중에요
<soyeomul> 싱기~
<Work^Seony> 사실
<Work^Seony> 여기는 별로 안덥습니다...
<Work^Seony> 다들 하와이가 더운 곳이라고 생각하시는데, 실제로 와보시면 별로 안더워요
<Work^Seony> 땡볕 아래는 덥긴 더운데, 바람이 많이 불기 때문에 그늘에만 들어가면 시원합니다...
<soyeomul> 오 하와이 좋으네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 좋죠.  그러니 사람들이 지상낙원이라고 하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<soyeomul> 어제 작가를 위한 이맥스 라는 유튜브 동영상 보다가 크롬북이 뜨거워져서 중단했는데요
<soyeomul> 저랑 이맥스 사용 동기가 비슷했어요 저도 작가 스타일 글쓰는걸 좋아하는데..
<soyeomul> 이맥스 오알지 공부중에 제가 참 책을 잘 샀다는 생각이 드네요
<drake_kr> 제로보드 xe에 텍스타일이 좋다고 하던데요
<drake_kr> 사실 작가에게 가장 좋은건 도스깔고 hwp 1.x 버전..
<soyeomul> 드렉님 꾸벅;
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 아직 익숙하진 않지만 공부 열심히 할게요 이맥스 오알지
<soyeomul> 아아아아
<soyeomul> 일하러 갈시간입니다
<soyeomul> 이만 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~~~
<drake_kr> 네ㅔ
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/H6JJRUtj/
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-08
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 돌아왔어요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 서니님 이제 하와이는 밤인가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 밤 11시네요
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 한국은 이제 저녁밥 먹을 시간이어요
<soyeomul> 참 이제 일기장 시작했네요 https://github.com/soyeomul/weblog/blob/master/20170708.txt
<soyeomul> 아직 org 로 작성은 아니지만.. 차차 저곳에다 org 로 맨들어진 문서들로 일기를 채울 생각이어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 그렇군요.  뭐든 기록하는건 좋은거죠
<soyeomul> org 연습 겸 소 키우는 방식이나 좋은 팁들을 축적해보려구요
<soyeomul> 아 더우니깐
<soyeomul> 진짜 빡세네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸... 게다가 한국은 습도까지 높으니...
<soyeomul> 암거도 몬하고 선풍기 바람에 가만 있고 싶
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<soyeomul> 하와이는 습도가 안높나바요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 여기는 습도는 딱 적당해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 좀 뭐랄까... 건조하진 않은 정도?
<soyeomul> 땀이 안나나요
<soyeomul> 그런 기후인가..
<ircCloud^Seony> 햇빛 아래 있으면 나죠
<soyeomul> 아..
<ircCloud^Seony> 더위 잘 안타는 제 와이프는 집에서는 선풍기도 잘 안틀 정도에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 더위를 많이 타서 선풍기를 끼고 살긴 하는데, 요즘은 새벽에는 추워서 자다가 깨서 선풍기 끄고 자고 그러네요
<soyeomul> 저도 더위 잘 안타는 스타일인데 오늘 오후는 정말 미쵸버리는 줄 알았어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 일기장에 저렇게 끄적였어요 난닝구를 새로 갈아입으로
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 체질이시라면, 하와이에서는 아예 선풍기 없이 사실 수도 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 하와이 겨울 시즌이 기다려지긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 소 다파는 날 하와이 함 놀러가볼까 해요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 겨울엔 하와이가 어케 변하나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 겨울에는 기온이 아침에는 18도, 오후에는 22도까지 떨어지거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 굉장히 시원합니다
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 겨울이 한국의 봄 날시네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 딱 그 날씨죠
<soyeomul> 아 기다리고 기다리던 저녁밥 먹으로 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두들 좋은 밤 되시어요^^
<soyeomul> gmail 을 ssh tunnel 로 붙일 수 있나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-09
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요, 7월 세미나 신청이 열렸습니다. 7월 세미나는 “정보보안과 사물인터넷” 을 주제로 준비하였습니다. 많이 참석해주세요. :slightly_smiling_face: https://onoffmix.com/event/106038/
<soyeomul> 아 제가 접속이 끊어져서
<soyeomul> 재접했네요
<soyeomul> 매미소리가 들리니 여름 같아요
<soyeomul> 아고 오후엔 우사주변 청소 좀 할라고요
<soyeomul> 다들 존 하루 보내셔요~!!!
<soyeomul> 좋은 저녁입니다~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 가장 가벼운 로컬에서 메일을 쏴주는 프로그램 머가 있을까요
<soyeomul> 가령 ssmtp 같은거요
<ircCloud^Seony> 로컬에서 메일을 쏴준다는게 무슨 뜻이에요?
<soyeomul> 로컬 sendmail 같은거요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 당연히 ssmtp가 제일 쉽고 간단하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 아예 메일서버급으로 올라가면 골치 아픕니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 이메일 서비스 업체에서, 아이피랑 도메인 네임이랑 다 확인하기 때문에, 정보가 다르면 아예 스팸처리 해버리거든요
<soyeomul> 많이 많이 삭막해지는군요 메일이요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 악성 스패머들 때문이죠
<soyeomul> 서니님 msmtp 는 평이 어떤가요 이메일을 업으로 하는 분들에게서요
<soyeomul> 걍 웹으로 하는거보다 로컬에 Gnus 에다 붙이는게 최종목표랍니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 안써봐서 잘 모르겠습니다... 제가 일하는 곳에서는 아예 postfix 써서요...
<soyeomul> 움 글쿤요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 이메일을 직접 서비스해볼려고 이것저것 많이 시도해본 저로서는,
<soyeomul> 아따 빡센 이메일 세상~
<ircCloud^Seony> 이메일은 그냥 유명한 업체에서 제공하는 이메일 쓰시는 걸 강력하게 권장해드립니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 직접 돌리실 생각 하시면, 지금 하시는 일 그만 두셔야할 정도에요.
<soyeomul> 넹~
<soyeomul> 무슨 말인지 백프로 공감합니다;;;
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 안녕히 주무세요!!! 서니님~
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 좋은 아침입니다
<soyeomul> 모두들 아침식사는 하셨는지요
<soyeomul> 마따 다들 출근중이시구낭
<soyeomul> 전 우사가 걸어서 5분 이내에 있어요
<soyeomul> 와따가따
<drake_kr> 부럽당
<soyeomul> 드랙님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 잠시..
<soyeomul> 백암온천 갔다 와야것어요
<soyeomul> 땀이 삐질삐질
<soyeomul> 아따 매미소리 조으네요~
<soyeomul> 여름이다~~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-02
<autowiz> 어떤 연예인은 TV 보다는 좀 호리호리 하다던가 더 살쩌 보인다던가 그럴 경우도 많은데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-03
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> 좋은 아침이여요
<bridgebot> <noel> 안녕하세요. 혹시 리눅스 데스크탑에 usb3.0 wireless card 사용하시는 분 있을까요? 구매하려고 하는데. pci-e 2.0 card 들은 ac 를 지원하는 모델이 없는 것 같고.  결국 대안이 usb3.0 방식이라서 뭘 사야 할지 고민이네요. 구글링 해 봐도, 해외에서만 판매하는 모델들에 대해서만 compat. test 결과들만 있더라구요.  우분투 18.04 server
<bridgebot> (headless 로 사용중입니다.) 사용중입니다.
<autowiz> usb 무선랜카드를 거의 잘 안써서 모르겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <noel> 넵 거의 사용하시는 분들이 없더라구요. 오전에 루팡(?) 하면서 열심히 찾아봤는데..
<bridgebot> <noel> 덕분에 오후는 불꽃 업무 해야겠네요.. 쩝 ;
<autowiz> 무선은 아닌긴 했는데
<autowiz> USB 3.0 허브 겸 LAN 카드 제품 은 잘 동작했었습니다.
<bridgebot> <noel> 엇 혹시 모델명 혹은 벤더라도 알려주실 수 있나요? 퇴근 후에 서칭 해 볼께요!
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3295076&keyword=usb%20%EB%9E%9C%EC%B9%B4%EB%93%9C%20next&cate=112806
<autowiz> 이거네요
<bridgebot> <noel> 넵! 감사합니다! :) 한 번 시도 해 봐야겠어요!
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-04
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <pzesseto> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <pzesseto> 우분투 슬랙 컴은 처음입니다, 우분투 코리아를 오래동안 활동해오지 못해서..  많은 사용자와 엔지니어분들을 만나고 싶은 마음에 이렇게 다시 찾게 됐네요,, 앞으로 자주 애용하겠습니다
<autowiz> 네~ 시간날때 오셔서 얘기도 하고 그러면 좋겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님~ 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 프로듀스라는 티비프로를 처음 봤는데, 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전에 서니님 처럼 뜨겁게 활동하던 화선은 좀 괜찮은가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 화선?
<autowiz> 프로듀스 에서 IOI 랑 워너원이랑 나왔다고 들었던거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 화산
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 화산... 글쎄요 뭐 사람들 대피하고 그랬다던데, 그 이후로는 저도 잘 모르겠네요...
<autowiz> 보통 화산 터지면 근처에 영항 꽤 가던데 좀 멀리 있는거였나보군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 저번에 설명 드리지 않았었나요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그러니까,
<ircCloud^Seony> 화산이 있는 섬은 빅아일랜드라고 하는 섬인데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 섬의 면적이 서울의 15배가 넘어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 섬의 가장 동쪽에 있는 화산이 터졌는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기서부터, 사람들이 "하와이"라고 하면 떠올리는, 사람들이 가장 많이 사는 섬까지의 거리는
<ircCloud^Seony> 비행기 타고 1시간 넘게 가야해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 정리를 하자면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 제주도 한라산에서 화산이 터졌는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 오즈님한테, 화산 터졌다던데 괜찮으신가요? 라고 물어보는 거랑 똑같은 상황인 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서울에는 큰 지장이없다 이런거군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서, 하와이 사는 사람들한테, 화산 터졌다던데 괜찮아? 하고 물어보면 아마 대부분의 반응이
<autowiz> 다행이군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> "아 그래? 화산 터졌대? 어디서?" 일 거에요
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 한국 뉴스 보고 알았어요
<autowiz> 하핫  ㅎㅎ
<kyungyoung> 안녕하세요! 저번 대전 우분투 세미나에 참가하고 우분투 커뮤니티 알게돼서 왔습니다. 반가워요~
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> 안녕하세요~
<kyungyoung> 페이스북에서 슬랙 가입주소가 있는 걸 보고 가입하려고 했는데 링크가 not found여서요... 혹시 슬랙 가입 링크 알려주실 수 있나요?
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> 아 저희가 zlack을 쓰고 있었는데 이게 지금 공사중이여서요.. 잠시만요!
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> http://ubuntu-kr.slack.com
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> 여기로 오시면 될 것 같습니다
<kyungyoung> 링크 감사합니다!! 근데 sign up이 아니라 sign in이어서그런지 로그인할 때 Sorry, you entered an incorrect email address or password. 가 뜨는데, password reset 시도하니까 너는 이 worlspace에 가입된 이용자가 아니다. 라고 메일이 와서요/
<kyungyoung> 혹시 슬랙 가입 링크 다시 부탁드려도 될까요?
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> https://join.slack.com/t/ubuntu-kr/shared_invite/enQtMzkzNzQ2OTA3MzgyLTAwMTNiMzY5ZWQ2NjIxNzZkNTA3MTJmMDZiNzEwYWJhZmNhZDQzMzkyNmQyZWQ2NjIwMTFkOTdiYmJkYjc2NmU
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> 이 링크 사용하시면 됩니다
<kyungyoung> dry8r3ad님 감사합니다!!
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> 성공하셨네요 ㅋㅋ 환영합니다 :)
<bridgebot> <bbvch13531> 안녕하세요! 덕분에 슬랙 잘 가입했어요~ㅋㅋㅋ 감사해요!
<bridgebot> <bbvch13531> 사실 질문이 있어서 오게됐는데요ㅎㅎ launchpad에서 우분투 reviewer 승인을 받고, 번역을 시작하려는데  번역 wiki랑 운영규칙을 읽어도 궁금한 사항이 생겨서 여쭤보려고 합니다.  저한테 리뷰어 권한은 있는데 제가 번역하고 바로 Someone should review this translation 없이 save를 해도 괜찮나요??  오픈소스 번역은 처음이어서
<bridgebot> 다른 번역들 보고 감은 잡고 있는데 역시나 어렵네요...
<bridgebot> <bbvch13531> 일단 확실하지 않은 것들은 should review 표시해놓으려고 해요. 아 그리고 오픈소스 번역 처음이지만 열심히 해보겠습니다! 번역을 직접 해보니까 그동안 번역해주셨던 분들의 수고가 얼마나 대단한지 새삼 느끼는것 같아요. 전부터 이 말씀 꼭 드리고 싶었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> @minwook <- 지역화 팀 담당자 분이십니다
<bridgebot> <bbvch13531> 답변 감사합니다! 채널 찾아보니 번역팀 채널이 따로 있네요. 알려주셔서 감사해요!
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 태풍 지나갔어요~
<soyeomul> 아따 덥네여
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-05
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot> <pzesseto> 네 좋은 하루요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-06
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 올만이에요..^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 오랫만에 뵙네요.  많이 바쁘시죠?
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ 회사가 일이 많아요..
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 렉스님 뵈니까 저랑 같이 게임하시는 모임 중 한 분이 생각나네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> autowiz_, 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 네 렉스님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ 일 만은 그회사 렉스님이 가지셔야 하는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 툼레이더는 언제 엔딩을 볼지 모르겠어요. 이러다 1년 걸리겠어요. 흑;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 요즘 이브온라인이라고 하는 온라인 게임을 하는데, 저희 모임 여성분 중 한 분이 딸이 20살이거든요.  근데 그분도 취향이 렉스님이랑 되게 비슷해서 ㅎㅎ. 나이도 비슷하신거 같고 취향도 비슷하시고...
<lexlove> 오옷~ 그래요?
<lexlove> 기회가 되면 만나뵙고 싶네요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 하긴 이브온라인 플레이하는 여성분들 자체가 보통분들은 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그분도 프라모델 이런거 되게 좋아하시고 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저랑 캐릭터가 겹치네요..ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 피규어도 좋아하시고 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 회사일 + 산업안전기사 실기 + 사회복지사 2학기 제대로 하는 것 없이 하루가 막 흘러가네요
<autowiz_> 아닙니다 잘하고 계시겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오래(?) 살다보니 시간이 지나면 저절로 되는 일들이 많더라구요. 안될 것을 빨리 포기하고 여유를 가지려고 노력중입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안될 걸 빨리 포기하는 게 쉬운 일이 아니죠 ㅎㅎ.  아무나 할 수 있는 일이 아니거든요
<lexlove> 글은 저렇게 썼는데 사실은 회사 시스템이 바뀌면서 한달에 일주일정도 야근하던게 2주 야근으로 늘어나게 되었어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 렉스님만이 가능한 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 흑;;
<lexlove> 팀장님이 연수중이시라 다음주에 담판을 낼 예정입니다.
<lexlove> 설마 짤리는 것은 아니겠지요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 몹쓸 팀장이군요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 울팀장님은 죄가 없고 저짝 기획팀장님... 부들부들
<lexlove> 지난 토요일에 산업안전기사 실기 작업형 시험을 치르고 왔는데  '하얀 것은 종이요 까만 것을 글자네'를 완전 실감하고 왔어요.
<lexlove> 다 서술형이라 찍을 수도 없고 이과생들에게 부족한 단어로 문장만들기를 체험하고 왔어요. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 문제가 [콘크리트 공사 작업전 체크사항 3가지를 쓰시오.] 이런 식으로 나와요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 공부를 안하면 아예 답을 쓸 수 없는 문제들만 나오나보네요
<lexlove> 이번엔 무조건 떨어지고 다음 시험이 마지막 시험이에요. 벌써 2년이 되버렸어요.
<lexlove> 내년엔 아무것도 안하고 놀거에요.ㅋㅋ 게임만 할거에요~
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저랑 같이 게임하시죠
<lexlove> PC게임이요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 콘솔게임은 어차피 같이 할만한게 없으니, 온라인 게임 같이 해요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> SF게임이라 렉스님 취향에 맞으실 거에요
<lexlove> 네네. 올해 집 PC들을 좀 바꾸려구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 사양도 아주 적게 타는 게임입니다...
<lexlove> 아까 말씀하신 이브온라인?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  저랑 같이 하는 분 중에 그 여성분이 아마 74년생인 걸로 알고있는데, 비슷하실 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그분도 엄청 공돌이 스럽거든요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 해보고 싶네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 왠만한 여성분들이 관심갖기 어려운 게임이라서 여성유저가 거의 없어요
<ircCloud^Seony> SF게임인데, 마치 프로그래밍을 하는 듯한 화면이거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 복잡하기도 겁나 복잡하고...
<bridgebot> <draco> 진입장벽 높기로는 온라인 게임중 1위일듯요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 언어장벽도 있고
<ircCloud^Seony> 새로 시작하는 한국인의 80%가 튜토리얼 끝내기 전에 삭제한다고 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 살아남은 20% 중 절반이 한 달도 안되서 그만두고 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 솔직히, 그 정도까진 아니에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 영어 때문에 부담되서 그렇지...
<ircCloud^Seony> 영어랑, 모든 유저들이 너무 호전적이라는 점...
<lexlove> 영어라고요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 홀녀님 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 올만이네유
<autowiz_> 네 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ 무더운 여름은 시원하게 잘 지내고 계시는지요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 더운건 둘째치고 습해서 못살겠어요 빨래도 잘 안마르고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 한 2주째 계속 습하더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 네 영어라서 진입장벽이 좀 있어요.  어차피 익숙해지면 다 거기서 거기지만...
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 파워가 부족할 경우, 그래픽카드 돌아가는 중간에 컴퓨터가 그대로 멈춰버리는 경우가 있나요?
<autowiz_> 파워 부족이나 GPU  , CPU 에 전기 공급하는 커패시터(캔모양으로 생긴것) 가 이상이 생기면
<autowiz_> 그냥 떡 하니 멈춰버리는 경우가 있습니다.
<autowiz_> HDD bad sector 에서도 그랬던적이 있긴 합니다.
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 쿨러가 고장나서 멈추는 경우도 있습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 게임할 때마다 꼭 한두번씩 컴퓨터가 뻗어버리니까 스트레스 받네요... 어디서 보면 이방성 필터 16배 이상으로 하면 다운된다는 사람도 있고...
<autowiz_> 프로그램 에러는 아닐거 같고 드라이버, 전기, H/W 중에 하나일거같네요. 저는 오버클럭 되서 판매되는 그래픽카드 쓸때 그런적 있었는데
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈에서 MSI 사에서 나온 afterburner 라는 프로그램으로 gpu 클럭을 살짝 다운 시키니까 그런 현상이 없어지긴 했었습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이게 늘 다운되는게 아니라 아주 랜덤하게 다운되거든요... 어떤 날은 하루종일 해도 괜찮은데, 어떤 날은 키자마자 그렇고...
<autowiz_> 조금 랜덤하게 일어나기도 하더라구요 ㅜㅜ 완전 엄청 스트레스 받았었습니다 저도
<autowiz_> 정확한 원인 찾기가 쉽지도 않고 해서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈에 Nvidia 인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<autowiz_> 특정드라이버 문제 아니면 일단 화면 해상도나 AA 를 낮춰서 그래픽카드 부하를 많이 줄여보시구요. 그래도 안되면 클럭 제한하는것도 추천드려봅니다.
<autowiz_> 그래픽 카드는 어떤거 쓰시나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 1070이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임할 때 그래픽카드 부하가 20% 미만으로 낮춰서 설정해도 그래요...  일단 랜덤하게 증상이 나오니까 테스팅이 참 힘드네요
<autowiz_> 파워 서플라이는 어떤거 쓰세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 500w 에요
<autowiz_> 좀 많이 비싼 PSU 회사랑 저가형 PSU 회사랑 실제 출력 차이가 꽤 많이 나서
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 파워서플라이 문제는 아닐 거에요... 지금 쓰는 데탑이, 워크스테이션 제품으로 나온 거거든요
<autowiz_> 부품 여분이 많으면 이렇게 저렇게 테스트 해보겠지만 ㅜㅜ  1070 Ti 제품이시면 일단 클럭을 1~5% 정도 낮춰서 테스트 해보세요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 Ti는 아닌데, 엔비디아 설정판에서 클럭 조정이 가능한가요?
<autowiz_> 제컴 그럴때는 일반 작업은 몇달이고 괜찮은데 게임만 하면 간혹 멈춰버리더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> nvidia 에서는 자세하게는 없었던거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/support/GeForce-GTX-1050-AERO-ITX-3G#down-driver&Win10%2064
<autowiz_> 여기에서 유틸리티 탭 -> win10 64 선택하면
<autowiz_> 두번째 항목에 after burner 라고 있습니다. nvidia 제품은 밴더 상관 없이 다 된다고들 하더라구요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> GNOME Foundation 에서 채용을 진행한다고 합니다.   *GNOME Foundation 은 Ubuntu에 기본 탑제되는 GNOME 이라는 데스크톱 환경(GUI 및 기본 앱 등으로 구성된 사용환경)을 개발하는 재단입니다.  https://www.gnome.org/news/2018/07/gnome-foundation-opens-recruitment-for-further-expansion/
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-07
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세여
<autowiz_> 삽질에 삽질을 거쳐
<autowiz_> 백업서버 복구했습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Megagolgoth> hi
<Megagolgoth> Is there a ploace to meet GNU/Linux people?
<Megagolgoth> (in Seoul)
<Megagolgoth> I took a look in hackerspace, but many of them seems to be dead, and people are always fond of GNU/Linux
<Megagolgoth> aren't*
<autowiz_> Often Linux or Opensource Software Seminar open in Seoul .
<bridgebot> <youngbin> Hello Megagolgoth, we are planning to host meetup in September. You can find our event info at loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko or event.ububtu-kr.org
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국 로코팀 7일 후에 인증 끝난다고 메일 온 거 같네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 운영진들께서는 빨리 처리하셔야겠어요.  이거 재인증받는데 시간이 좀 걸려서...
<autowiz_> 연장은 그나마 쉬워서 끝나기 전에 연장을 받아야 하는데 말이지요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 네 저희 인증에 쓸 문서 작성 하고 있습니다
<Megagolgoth> bridgebot, ok thx, but I won't be in south koreau in september
<Megagolgoth> I'm here in South Koreau for holydays, for july/august only
<Megagolgoth> that's already a lot of holydays!
<autowiz_> if I find some offline event about linux , hacking and computer then send the infomation to you .    : )
<Megagolgoth> autowiz_, ok thx!
<bluestorm>  
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-08
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 크롬북에다 데비안 jessie 그놈을 설치했는데요, 다 설치하고서 실행을 하니깐...
<soyeomul> oh no 썸띵 잘못된거 같아요 로그아웃하고 다시 셋팅하세요
<soyeomul> 이런 문구가 뜨더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 구글 찾아보니깐 해결책이 없더라구요 다들 그놈말고 xfce 쓰라는 말들만 있어서
<soyeomul> 데비안 jessie 그놈을 크롬북에서 다 지웠어요
<soyeomul> 원래대로 우분투로 돌아와서 아얄씨 접속했어요
<soyeomul> sudo lsb_release -a 하니깐 Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS 라고 뜹니다
<soyeomul> 소여물 주러갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 주말 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> jessie 와 enlightment 조합으로 다시 설치했으나...
<soyeomul> 한글 입력 설정을 못해서 다시 지웠네요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 데비안은 이렇게 저와 다시 멀어집니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-01
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요 :)
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~ 역시 월요일은 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 안녕하세여
<lexlove_> Seony: 바리올렛 에버가든 다 봤어요.
<autowiz> 저도 봐야하는데 트레일러만 보고 아직 못봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 사랑에 대한 고찰을 하게 되었어요
<autowiz> 와 그정도 인가요?
<lexlove_> 네. 저에게는 그랬어요. ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-02
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> hi~hi~
<jason_KR> 컹~ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 어따 밀린 소여물 일기 쓰느라 진땀 뺐네여~
<soyeomul> 며칠전 그 송아지는 어제 하늘로 올라갔습니다.
<soyeomul> 그래서 어제 그 송아지 나무판떼기 석단으로 쌓아두고 그 위에 송아지 올리고 불에 태워 하늘로 보내드렸어요.
<soyeomul> 작업시간은... 오후 7시부터 오후 10시까지...
<soyeomul> 3시간동안 작업했네요,,,
<soyeomul> 그전에 송아지 귀표 사진으로 찍어서 한우조합에 폐사신고했고요,
<soyeomul> 사인은 송아지 설사 입니다. 설사가 심해지면 탈수가 오고 탈수가 오면 송아지가 동작이 뜸해지고 기립 자체가 힘들어지게 되는데...
<soyeomul> 제가 늦게 발견해서 늦어버렸어요... 아무리 수액을 투여해도 안되더라구요;;;
<soyeomul> 6482 새끼가 6월 30일 태어났는데.. 수송아집니다. 어제 폐사신고 1마리, 출생신고 1마리 이렇게 했어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 현재 총두수 118두.
<soyeomul> 121두가 목표입니다. 그 이후 두서너마리씩 시장이나 도축장으로 내려구요,,,
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-03
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 수요일 아침 인사 드립니다~
<groudon_> 꾸벅
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 그로우돈님 서니님 모두 꾸벅 꾸벅
<soyeomul> kldp 크롤링 질문 글 테스트 하다보니깐,,,
<soyeomul> 터미널에 꿀다방 둘리 동탄 굿향기 등등이 출력되네요;;;
<soyeomul> 테스트 하다가 알게된거 index 를 활용하면 참 많은 일을 할 수 있다는거.. 알게되었습니다
<soyeomul> 서니님 감사드립니다 늘... 고마워요
<soyeomul> 지난번 인덱스 활용해서 육십갑자 원리 설명해주신것이 계속 연결이 되네요;;;
<Seony> 성공하셔서 다행이네요
<soyeomul> 그 질문 올리신분은 bs4 로 html 문서를 분석해서 원하는 문자열만 출력하는 거였는데..
<soyeomul> bs4 를 모르고 있다가 처음으로 import 해봤네요
<soyeomul> 안깔려있어서 pip3 로 설치까지 하고 쇼를 했네요
<soyeomul> 테스트 하다가 저걸 bs4 말고 curl 과 re 모듈로만 어떻게 안될까도 한번 고민해보고 있어요
<soyeomul> 어떻게 짜느냐에 달려있지만 한번 호기심이 생기네요
<soyeomul> 동탄 굿향기 꿀다방... 아흐 다롱디리
<soyeomul> 어소세여~~~ 렉스님 뽀빠이님~
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/raw/e8478afce07bb13ad23dba128321660373f724ea/161823.py
<soyeomul> 제가 해냈씁니다
<soyeomul> bs4 대신 curl 로 새판을 짰씁니다
<soyeomul> 돌아가는것도 신기한데... bs4 보다 더 긁어오는 속도가 빠릅니다
<soyeomul> 너무 신기하여서 자랑합니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요.^^
<soyeomul> 파이썬에서 최초로 class 썼습니다!!! 이것도 자랑하고 싶었어요 눈물... ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 렉스님 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 오~~~~
<lexlove_> 항상 열심히 공부하시네요.
<soyeomul> 예 렉스님,,, bs4 로 짜여진 소스코드 대신 curl 로 새롭게 구성했는데요
<soyeomul> 속도가 더 빨라졌어요 그래서 너무 기쁘서 그만
<soyeomul> 자랑 자랑 자랑을 하고 싶었어요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 농사꾼도 할 수 이따!!!!!
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 잠시만 기쁨의 커피 한잔 하고 올께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Seony> 렉스님 바이올렛 에버가든 재밌게 보셨나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 재밌게 보긴 했는데, OST 음악까지 고퀄리티라서 더 좋았어요
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> Seony: 바이올렛에게 감정이입이 되어서 좀 다른 시각으로 애니메이션을 본거 같아요
<Seony> 크 그렇군요...
<soyeomul> 저녁소여물주고 잠시 바닷가 피서왓어요
<soyeomul> 동네서 포타 타고 5분거리여요 동해바다
<soyeomul> 모기가 없어요 바닷가 신기하네요
<soyeomul> 파도소리 시원하네요
<soyeomul> 해가 길어져서 저녁 8시경에 어두워졓어요
<lexlove_> 오~ 멋질거 같어요
<lexlove_> 저도 부산여행 계획중이에요
<soyeomul> 엇 렉스님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 부산 조치요
<lexlove_> 해운대로 가려구요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎ 사람 많은곳
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 돈많고 시간많으면 동해안 자전거 일주도 머찌지만
<soyeomul> 현실은 돈벌기 바쁜세상
<soyeomul> 어따 이제 집으로 들어가야것네여
<soyeomul> 모두 존저녁요^
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-04
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아따 덥네여
<soyeomul> 오전 일 마치고 잠시 집에 쉬러 왔어요
<soyeomul> 크롬북에서 접속했어요~
<soyeomul> 다들 더위 잘 지내고 계신지요~
<soyeomul> 너무 더우니깐 점심밥도 안먹히네여
<soyeomul> 그냥 시원한 물이나...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 하와이는 그렇게 후덥지근하진 않지요?
<Seony> 네 여긴 그런 날씨는 아니에요
<soyeomul> 대한민국은 습도도 높고 온도도 높네요 오늘
<soyeomul> 와 부럽...
<soyeomul> 점심먹고 이따가 트랙터 바가지 올라타고 신축사 측면 철판 철거합니다
<soyeomul> 바람이 위에서 통해야 밑에 깐돌이들이 더위 덜 타고 여름 버틸거 같아서요
<lexlove_> 너무 졸리네요.
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 더워서 저도 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 아 그래도 일을 하러 나갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 크롬os 에서 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 좀 전에 우사가서 철판 제거했습니다
<soyeomul> 트랙터 바가지위에 올라타고서 작업했네요
<soyeomul> 위판 6개 아래판 1개 총 7개 뜯었씁니다
<soyeomul> 송아지 여름 시원하게 보내라고 한 조치였어요
<soyeomul> 잠시 집에 쉬러왔씁니다 너무 덥네요
<soyeomul> 아따따 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 바닷가로 피신 왓어요 저녁 소여물 ㅜ고서요
<soyeomul> 달빛대신 별빛 그리고 오징어잡이배 엔진소리가
<soyeomul> 바로옆에선 파도소리...
<soyeomul> 여름 다갈때까지 일하고 저녁에 피서 일하고 또 저녁에 피서
<soyeomul> 낮엔 바닷속이 안보엿는데 밤바다는 바닷속이 보이네여
<soyeomul> 바다 구경 그만하고 팥빙수 사서 집으로 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-05
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-06
<soyeomul> 조용한 토요일 주말 인사드립니다~
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/raw/master/155976.py
<soyeomul> 미립자 사이의 거리를 계산하는건데요,,,
<soyeomul> 제가 수행한 산법이 맞는가 한번 확인부탁드립니다.
<soyeomul> 나온 결과행에서 2개 찍어서 계산기로 두들겨봤습니다. 검산 차원에서요.
<soyeomul> 일단 검산은 통과햇씁니다.
<soyeomul> 어뜨 일찍 자러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-07
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 일요일 아침 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 재접했씁니다
<soyeomul> 존 주말 되십시오!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-29
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 월요일 아침 문안인삳 릡니다
<soyeomul> 커커커커피 한잔 합시다아아아아아아~~~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 암소 3마리 옮깁니다 트랙타로 옮기다가 오늘은 소차 가진 후배 불렀어요
<soyeomul> 소차에 암소3마리를 싣고서 우사 아랫동에서 맨 꼭대기동으로 옮기려해요 오후에요
<soyeomul> 지난주까진 소 옮길때 트랙타로 땡겼는데,,, 소들이 지쳐보이더라구요 저도 같이 힘들어지더이다;;;
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> kldp 열렸네요 5분전 확인했습니다. 우분투 18.04 파여폭스에서 열어봤네요~
<soyeomul> 전 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> C U soon
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. 주말 잘 보냈지요?
<foxmask> Jason-KR: 예, 당신은?
<Jason-KR> 잘 보냈어요, 휴가나온 군인 아들 만나고, 내 어머니도 만나고, 오랜만에 많은 가족 식사도 했어요. ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 울진 비옵니다!
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 저녁 먹고서 한번 접속해봤네요
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<lex__> 비 많이 와요?
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 넵 비가 좀 내립니다
<soyeomul> 포타 앞에 와이프가 좀 빡시게 움직였어요
<lex__> 와이프. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 와이프 == 그시기 비가오면 비를 쓸어주는
<soyeomul> 저거 용어가 정확히 몬가요
<lex__> 몇번 읽었어요.
<soyeomul> 어데서 주서 들었는데...
<lex__> 와이퍼
<soyeomul> 아!
<soyeomul> 와이퍼
<lex__> 와이프=마님?
<soyeomul> ㅎ
<lex__> 여기는 비 안와요.
<soyeomul> 음 경기도 서울은 비가 오지 않는구낭;;;
<soyeomul> 저녁 드셨나요~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 므든 밥묵고 일을 해야...
<Jason-KR> 소여 물님, 좀 심했다 ㅋㅋㅋ  와이"프/퍼" 이게 모니 ? ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 저녁에 뱁습니다
<soyeomul> 와이프 와이퍼 이거 듣기만 하다 오늘 처음으로 발음 해봣는데
<Jason-KR> 옙
<soyeomul> 적고나서도 좀 이상한 느낌이었어요
<Jason-KR> BRB
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 저는 사모님께서 포터 앞에서 뭘 하신다는 건가 하고 다시 읽었어요
<soyeomul> 아.. 처음에 와이퍼를 와이프로 적었는게 파장이 크네요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<lex__> 덕분에 이 밤이 즐거워졌어요.^^
<soyeomul> 하기사 아까 와이퍼가 막 와따가따할때 집사람에게서 전화와서 한참 통화했었네요
<soyeomul> 와이프 와이퍼 아따 헤깔립니다
<lex__> 헛갈릴만 하네요.^^
<soyeomul> ㅎ 넹;
<soyeomul> 그건 글코 애플의 ARM
<soyeomul> 전 성공한다 생각하고요
<soyeomul> 제가 ARM 크롬북 쓰고 있어서 점점더 애플의 방향에 호감이 가네요
<soyeomul> 여차하면 애플도 coreboot 갖다 쓰는게 아닐까라는 상상도 해보았어요
<soyeomul> ARM 만 생각하면 너무 기분이 좋아져요
<lex__> 그렇군요.
<soyeomul> 뭐랄까 새시대에 걸맞는 장비?
<soyeomul> 네 렉스님 진짜 온종일 ARM 만 생각했네요
<lex__> 뭐랄까.. 전 장비 욕심이 없나봐요.
<lex__> 애플제품은 폰만 사용해봤고 사용하고 있고.
<lex__> 아 미니 잠깐 만져봤구나.
<soyeomul> 오 아이폰 쓰시나바요 여으윽시 여성분들은 애플제품을 조아하나바요
<lex__> 제 주변 여성들은 많이 안써요
<lex__> 아니다. 남여불문하고 많이 안써요.
<lex__> 시골이라서 그랬을까요?
<soyeomul> 마자요 시골분들은 거의다 삼성
<soyeomul> 도시에 사는분들은 아이폰
<soyeomul> 이렇더라구요
<soyeomul> 어머니폰은 삼성 폴더폰
<lex__> 네. 맞습니다. 대부분 삼성!
<soyeomul> 제껀 화웨이 10만원 중고폰
<soyeomul> 랩탑만 크롬북;;;
<lex__> 아 놋북은 삼성입니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 책을 읽고 있는데 영 진도가 안나갑니다.
<soyeomul> 그 애플 깔맞춤 한다고 가정할때 2년후엔 ARM맥북 한번 도전해보는것도 나쁘지 않을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 책은 잠이 안올때 전 읽었더랬어요
<soyeomul> 좀 읽다보면 그냥 스르르륵
<lex__> 저도 그랬거든요. 그래서 자꾸 자요.
<lex__> 책을 읽어야 하는데 자꾸 잠이 듭니다. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 공부할라고 읽는 책은 음...
<soyeomul> 도서관이나 카페에 가야지만
<soyeomul> 집중이 될라나요~
<soyeomul> 집에서 하면 자동으로 눕게되니깐..
<lex__> 제 생활을 도찰하시나요? 너무 잘 아시네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 제가 그렇거등요~
<soyeomul> 하합!
<soyeomul> 아따 전 내일 송아지 귀표 찍으러 온대서 일찍 자야것네요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 재준님 그리고!
<lex__> 네. 안녕히 주무세요
<soyeomul> 모두들 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-30
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 화요일 아침 인사드립니다~
<soyeomul> 어제 동해바다 비 억수로 퍼부었어요
<soyeomul> 다행히 울진엔 피해가 없어요
<soyeomul> 다들 안녕하십니까요~
<soyeomul> 아따 송아지 두마리 시장에 낼라카는데 미비서류 있어서 오늘 이따가 오후에 보완해야하네여
<soyeomul> 다들 돈 마니마니 버시어요~~~
<soyeomul> 으따 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 야밤에 접속해봤습니다
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> foxmask 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 다른일하느라 대화창을 늦게 봤씁니다;;;
<soyeomul> 어어어
<soyeomul> 전 이만 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-01
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 수요일 아침 문안인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 음 뭔가 일이 되어가나봅니다
<soyeomul> 좋은 소식들이 들려옵니다
<soyeomul> 감사하네요
<soyeomul> 대숲농장 깐돌이도 오늘 설사 치료 끝냈습니다. 다 나아서 오후에 어미품으로 돌려보냅니다
<soyeomul> 어뜨뜨 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> ㅁ두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> lex__: 안녕하세요
<lex__> foxmask: 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 맨날~ 인사만 하(다가 끝나)냐? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> 재준님 안녕하세요.
<lex__> 오늘도 인사만 하나요?
<Jason-KR> fox mask: Above is a just kidding.
<Jason-KR> 풉, 반갑습니다.
<foxmask> 나에게 공손을 가르쳐 준 것은 엄마였습니다 :P
<Jason-KR> 풉 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ    ;)
<lex__> foxmask: 잘 배우셨어요. 멋진 엄마를 두셨군요. :)
<foxmask> lex__: ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/JfBb5bUd/
<Jason-KR> 프랑스에서는 이런 생선 먹어요? 한국에서는 먹어요. --->
<Jason-KR>  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lophiomus_setigerus
<Jason-KR> 자문자답: 프랑스 고급 요리 '부야베스'의 주재료'라고...
<Jason-KR> hi~ Dark Circle, 안녕? 오랜만여요~ ^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex__> 어서오세요.^^
<foxmask> Seony: 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~ 저녁에 접속했어요;
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-02
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 목요일 아침 인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 어제밤에 크롬북 모니타 깨끗하게 한번 닦았어요
<soyeomul> 1년만에 닦았네요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 반갑습니다.
<soyeomul> 설사로 한번 치료경력있는 송아지가 또 설사 재발해서 아침에 또 주사 놓고 절식마스크 씌웠어요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 재준님 안ㄴ여하세요!!!
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 비 피해 없어서 다행입니다.
<soyeomul> 예 재준님 다행히 울진은 그렇게 큰 피해가 없었어요.
<soyeomul> 이미 작년 10월경 겪은 미탁으로 이젠 애지간한건 다 그냥저냥 넘기네요
<Jason-KR> ㅋㅋㅋ  무뎌졌다? ㅎ
<soyeomul> 글쳐
<soyeomul> 큰걸 겪고나면 작은건 애지간히 무던히 넘기는~
<Jason-KR> 맞아요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 코로나 한번 겪고나면 어지간히 아픈건 명함도 못내미는 마법?
<soyeomul> 아 예시가 적절치 못했네요
<soyeomul> 다시
<soyeomul> C언어로 소수구하기를 짜본경험이 있으면 파이썬 소수구하기는 우습게 보이는 마법 정도,,,
<soyeomul> 이 비유는 적당한거 같아요
<Jason-KR> 하하하
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 안ㄴ여하세요~
<soyeomul> 아 근데 왜
<soyeomul> 스냅으로 넘어갔나요 20.04
<soyeomul> ㄱ래서 업데이뜨 하기가 주저하네요
<Seony> 스냅으로 넘어갈 거라고 몇 년 전부터 공지했었거든요
<soyeomul> 망설여지네요 18.04 -> 20.04
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 스냅 좀 망설여집니다 누가 스냅 괜찮다고 얘길해주시면 고맙겠네요
<Seony> 확실히는 모르겠지만, 서버는 여전히 apt으로 관리할 것 같네요
<soyeomul> 음~
<Jason-KR> 저는 만조ㅗㄱ합니다.
<Jason-KR> 저는 스냅 만족합니다.
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 재준님이 만족한다니 한번 더 20.04 생각납니다
<Seony> 사실 스냅이 개념 자체는 맥의 어플 같은 식이라 괜찮은 편이에요
<soyeomul> 오
<Jason-KR> 우선 ui 도 직관적 갈끔하고 로그 관ㄹ리도 편하고...
<soyeomul> 음 데비안과의 연결성은 끊기는건 아니죠? 이게 젤 궁금하네요
<Seony> 맥OS에서 어플리케이션은 그냥 아이콘처럼 보이지만 사실은 그 자체가 하나의 폴더로서, 프로그램 구동에 필요한 모든 라이브러리를 다 갖춘 상태로 배포하는 식이거든요.
<Seony> 그에 비해 리눅스는 공유 라이브러리를 쉐어하는 방식으로 구동하니까, 공유 라이브러리에 이상이 생기면 작동이 안되죠
<Seony> 혹은, 공유라이브러리의 버전이 너무 낮아도 작동이 안되구요
<soyeomul> 음... 설명 감사합니다 서니님
<Jason-KR> 다양해 지더라? 스냅, flatpak (스펠링 맞나~ 몰라, 죄송), 등
<Seony> 저는 단지 익숙하다는 이유 하나만으로 스냅을 안쓰고 있긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아하..
<soyeomul> 좀 더 지켜보아야갯어요
<soyeomul> 그래도!
<Seony> 그리고 사실 스냅은 우분투만 쓰니까 굳이 써야할까 하기도 싶구요...
<soyeomul> 웨이랜드가 기본값으로 정착하는 배포판이 생기면!
<soyeomul> 음,,, 생각이 많아지네요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 캐노니컬이 그동안 해온 걸 보면 자기네만의 시스템을 밀어부치다가 실패한 사례가 여럿 있는데,
<Seony> 그런 거보면 배포판 갈아타야하나 하기도 싶구요
<Jason-KR> "밀어부치다가 실패한 사례가 여럿 있는데," <--- ㅋㅋㅋ   ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 일단은 두개의 장비로 구동할까해요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 좀 너무 뭐랄까, 애플이나 소니가 하는 짓 같아서요
<soyeomul> 지금 박달나무 크롬북엔... 우분투 18.04만 그리고 차후에 구매하게될 amd크롬북엔 데비안 불스아이만
<soyeomul> 딱 깔아서 우분투와 데비안을 함께 쓰는 구조 콤푸타 생활
<soyeomul> 아따 빡시네요
<Seony> 제 개인적으로는 데비안이나 젠투가 가장 나은 거 같아요
<soyeomul> 젠투!!!
<soyeomul> 아니 젠투는 쓰는분들이 불사신 같아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇진 않아요
<soyeomul> 빌드하는데 대략 일주일 안걸리나요?
<Seony> 요즘 컴퓨터 성능으로는 하루면 되요
<soyeomul> 와
<Seony> x윈도우 빼고 CLI 환경은 몇시간 안에 끝나구요
<soyeomul> 하여간 젠투 하시는분들은 모두다 괴물처럼 보이는.....
<Seony> 요즘은 파폭을 직접 빌드하는 경우는 드물기 때문에 금방 끝나죠
<soyeomul> 파폭도 한번 빌드해봤는데 FreeBSD 에서요... 9시간 걸렸어요
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 10년전이네요...
<Seony> 네 근데 그 시간이면 X-Windows랑 GNOME이나 KDE 전체 빌드하는 시간이랑 비슷해요
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠㅠ 대단해여 젠투 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 사실 젠투는 집에서 가정용으로 쓰긴 좀 별로구요, 회사에서 특정한 목적이 있을 때 쓰긴 참 좋아요
<Seony> 그래서 집에서 데비안, 회사에서 젠투 이런 식의 궁합이 좋긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 음 그런거 같아요 회사서 특수목적... 크롬 프로젝트에서 빌드 시스템에 젠투방식을 차용했다는거 들어봤네요 그걸말씀하는거 같아요 서니님 말씀이~
<soyeomul> 가정용엔 그냥저냥 붕붕투~ 냥
<Seony> 네 가정에서는 예쁘고 잘 돌아가고 쓰기 편한게 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 가정용엔 또 사람들이 미려한걸 추구하는 분들은 맥북을 쓰기도 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 맥북 한번 봤는데... 실물 하남시에서...
<soyeomul> 한 카페에서 카페 사장이 쓰시던데...
<Seony> 네... 제가 한때 맥빠였죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 이야~ 진짜 뽀대나데요~
<soyeomul> 어 서니님 맥빠? 오!
<Seony> 저희 직장 동료 개발자들도 대부분 맥북 써요.
<soyeomul> 확실히 맥북 이쁬어요
<soyeomul> 와 동료개발자분들도...
<soyeomul> ARM 애플 소식 들으면서,,,
<Seony> 개발하기 편하거든요
<soyeomul> 저 진짜 맥북 한번 사고 싶다는 생각 했어요 ARM맥북
<soyeomul> 개발에서도 쓰는군요..
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 맥에서 작성한 C코드 우분투에서 빌드할 수 있나요? 그냥궁금하네요
<Seony> 운영체제 자체가 유닉스라서, 리눅스에서 할 수 있는 것들 거의 대부분 할 수 있으면서 예쁘거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... C코드는 잘 모르겠네요.  근데 아마 아주 조금만 수정하면 될 거에요.
<Jason-KR> 참, 소여 물님, 손전화 운영체제 안드로이드에 주로 쓰이는 스냅드레곤 씨퓨가 ARM 기반 이라는...
<Seony> 그래서 리눅스용 툴 대부분이 맥에도 있죠
<Jason-KR> 거의 될,      "아마 아주 조금만 수정하면 될 거에요." +1
<soyeomul> 음... 아주조금만 수정하면.. 에 일단 설명 감사드립니다!
<soyeomul> 손전화 ARM 은 거의 모르고 살아갑니다 그냥 전화로만 쓰니깐요
<soyeomul> 헌데 작업용 노트북은 ARM 이 정말 땡깁니다
<soyeomul> ARM 작업용 노트북 크롬북 맥북
<soyeomul> 이거 정말 땡겨요 신기합니다 ARM
<Seony> 저희도 얼마 전에 ARM 서버 도입해서 쓰고있는데 괜찮더라구요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 서버에 ARM 첨 들어요!
<soyeomul> 싱기하네요!
<Jason-KR> 허허~ 소여물님 참~ 정말! 콱! ㅋ   잠시만요.
<soyeomul> 미국 콤푸타 회사라 확실히 한국보다 빠릅니다
<Seony> 리눅스&오픈스택 커뮤니티에 유명환 님이라고 계시는데, 그분 회사에서 개발하는게 ARM 서버에요
<soyeomul> 음... 좋은일 하시네요 ARM 을 보급하기위하여 최전선에서 일하고 계시네요;;;
<soyeomul> 저도 ARM 많이많이 보급되었음 좋겠어요
<Jason-KR> www.vraptor.io 그리고
<soyeomul> 특히 작업용 노트북 랩탑 크롬북 맥북 등등
<Jason-KR> https://www.slideshare.net/YooEdward/docker-for-vraptorarm-server
<Jason-KR> 를 꼭 보세요.
<Jason-KR> 유명환님 (꼭 존칭 써 줘야지 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<Seony> https://www.vraptor.io/blank-1 여기에 제가 일하는 곳의 이름과 사진이 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 음 2015년부터 연구하셨네요,,, 화이팅입니다!
<soyeomul> ARM 연구하시는 분들 모두 성공하십시오!!!
<Jason-KR> 우리 이 체널에 가끔 왔잖아요. 그리고, 그런데... 마침 지금은 없네요. 암튼 소여물님께도 말했지만, 이 체널에 관련된 사람들 있어요.
<soyeomul> 그러니까 재준님 회사에 ARM 장비를 도입했다 이 말씀이죠?
<soyeomul> 글의 흐름상 그렇게 느껴졌네요~
<Jason-KR> 아뇨. 제 회사랑은 무관.
<soyeomul> 아 넵;;;; 알겠씁니다;;
<Jason-KR> 개인 메시지 드렸습니다.
<soyeomul> 넵 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 거국적으로 크피 한잔씩 합시다아아아아아아아아아아앙~
<soyeomul> 부채 다 갚고 통장에 10억만 꽂혀있으면 아따 저도 ARM서버라는 물건 한대 정도 농장에 들이고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 희망사항 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 64비트 ARM서버라는 물건 우분투도 깔리네요 아까 회사홈피 제품소개 보는데,,,
<soyeomul> 알흠답습니다 ARM
<Seony> 전력소모가 적어서 좋긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 이야 서니님 회사 정말 머찝니다 ARM 장비를 도입하다니요
<soyeomul> 믄지모르지만 ARM 석자에 어마어마한 미래의 희망 같은게 마아악 느꺄집니다
<soyeomul> 미래콤푸타의 모든것 == ARM
<soyeomul> http://rousalome.egloos.com/category/%EC%9D%B4%EC%A0%9C%EB%8A%94%20ARM%EC%9D%98%20%EC%8B%9C%EB%8C%80%EB%8B%A4
<Seony> 성능은 좀 아쉽긴 한데, 저희는 전기세 때문에 도입해봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> "이제는 ARM의 시대다"
<soyeomul> 성능이 중요한가요 전기세가 더 중요하지요 ㅎㅎㅎ 사장님 입장에서요^^^
<soyeomul> 그 므냐 탈 안나고 오래 굴러가고 이런게 더 중요한...
<soyeomul> 일반 노트북에 비해서 크롬북을 그래서 또 선택하기도 했어요 가격이 가장 낮으니까... 그리고 농장 업무를 무사히 수행할 수 있으니까... 등등 이 가격이라는거 마진이라는거 그래서 제가 팀쿡의 마진 타령 그렇게 나쁘게 보이지 않았어요
<soyeomul> 마진이 중요...
<Seony> 네 그렇죠
<soyeomul> 쓰고나니 부끄럽네요 ㅎㅎ;
<soyeomul> 카이슈님 아아아 이맥스 판번호가 저랑 같으시네요 으아~
<soyeomul> 웹문서 만들어서 서비스 하시는 분들중 가장 현명한 분들이 전 구글 사이트 활용하시는 분 1등
<soyeomul> 2등은 github.io 나 gitlab.io 활용하시는 분들
<soyeomul> 3등은 wordpress
<soyeomul> 위에 순위군 모두다 돈 안들이고 웹서비스 하는거라 현명하다고 느껴졌어요
<soyeomul> 자바스크립트와 노드js 는 어떤 차이점이 있나요? 같은건가요?
<soyeomul> 카이슈님 어소세여~~~
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 한글 입력기가 js 확장자로 만들어져 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 무척 궁급합니다
<soyeomul> 자바스크립트와 노드js 의 차이점이요
<soyeomul> 둘중 하나를 공부해야 한다면 노드를 공부해야 하나요 자바스크립트를 공부해야 하나요
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 한글 입력기는 페이스북에서 잘 동작하더라구요 그래서 너무 경외감을 느끼고 있어요
<soyeomul> js 를 향한 경외감~
<soyeomul> 어떻게 만들었길래 페이스북에서 안깨지고 한글이 잘 써지는지.. 너무 신기했어요 크롬OS 한글 입력기
<soyeomul> 음... 파이썬이 하는 일을 노드js 로도 할 수 있을거 같다는 생각이 드네요 갑자기..
<soyeomul> 음 #!/usr/bin/env node
<soyeomul> 이런식으로도 쓸 수 있네요 머찝니다 노드js
<soyeomul> 전 이만 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다.  오랜만 입니다. twin senbrim  ^^
<foxmask> Jason-KR: 네,  오랜만 입니다  ^^
<Jason-KR> twinsen 님한테 "오랜만"이라고 한 것인데... ㅎㅎㅎ 암튼 반갑습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-03
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 금요일 아침 문안인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 비비비비비가 올거 같스니다!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 안냥핫[요!
<Seony> 어제 노드js랑 자바스크립트 중에서 뭘 해야하냐고 하셨던 말씀을 봤는데,
<soyeomul> 아 예!
<Seony> 노드js는 자바스크립트로 만들어진 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 음...
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 즉, 노드를 하려면 자바스크립트를 알아야하죠
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님 안냥하세요~
<soyeomul> 아... 그렇군요
<Seony> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 그럼 자바스크립트를 알게되면! 노드js도 덤으로 알게되는 마법?
<Seony> 아뇨 그렇진 않구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 파이썬 공부했어도 장고는 따로 또 해야하는 거랑 비슷한 거죠
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 아... 믄지 감이 왔네요
<soyeomul> 자바스크립트 덩어리가 노드군요!
<Seony> 저도 노드는 안해봐서 모르겠지만 그냥 프레임워크라고 생각하면 될 거 같아요
<soyeomul> 넵 서니님
<soyeomul> 왠지 그 크롬OS 한글 입력기 소스 코드에 문법이랑 노드js 입문 문법이 쪼매 다르더라구요
<soyeomul> 순수 자바스크립트를 알아야 크롬os 한글입력기 소스코드를 분석할 수 있겠다 싶네요
<Seony> 네 그럴 거에요. 다르다기보단 노드js만의 문법이 따로 얹어져있는 셈이죠
<soyeomul> 서니님 설명 듣고나서요!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<Seony> 설명이라고하기엔 저도 잘 모르니... ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 조용히 묻고 걍 파이썬이나 잘 해야것다 다짐하네요
<soyeomul> 노드 깃헙 가보니깐 왜 노드를 빌드하는데 노드는 안보이고 파이썬코드만 잔뜩 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 아... 파이썬!
<soyeomul> 다시 파이썬으로 무게중심을 잡았네요
<Seony> 엥 그래요? 그건 그냥 그 프로젝트에 파이썬으로 작성된 외부 프로그램이 들어가서 그런 게 아닐까요?
<soyeomul> 아 그런건가바요~
<soyeomul> 서니님 표현이 맞는거 같아요~
<Seony> 아니면, 노드 js 문법 중에서 파이썬이랑 비슷한 import module 형식의 구문이 있어서 그렇게 보였을 수도 있어요
<Seony> 파이썬이랑 노드 문법이랑 결정적인 차이가, 파이썬은 from xxx import yyy 이고, 노드는 import yyy from xxx 라는 점이죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 이야 노드도 임포트가 있네요 싱기~
<soyeomul> 어제 파이썬 if __name__ == "__main__"
<soyeomul> 공부했어요
<soyeomul> 저거 하다보니깐 import 도 또 공부하게 되더라구요
<soyeomul> import 갱장히 복잡하더이다
<Seony> import는 그냥 모듈만 불러오는 거라 복잡한 게 없지않나요?
<soyeomul> aaa.py 를 만들고 bbb.py 내부에 import aaa 전 이게 안되는건줄 알았어요 어제까지는요
<soyeomul> 그런데 다시 맘을 잡고 차분히 헤보니깐 되더라구여 정말 신기했어요
<Seony> 아 네 그렇죠. 자기가 만든 파이썬 파일도 모듈처럼 불러올 수 있죠
<Seony> 그래서 클래스별로 파일을 분할해서 만들 수도 있어요
<soyeomul> 하.. 클래스는 복잡해서 잠시 공부를 안하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 계속 def 머시기만...
<Seony> 네... 클래스는 객체지향 개념을 알아야되는 거라...
<soyeomul> class 가 들어가면 진짜 빡세서 안하게 되는
<Seony> 파이썬의 장점은 절차지향으로도 프로그래밍이 가능하죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 예 맞아요 순서대로 나가야 이해가 되는데 객체지향이라는거 아따 마 그냥 파이썬 던지고 싶더라구요
<soyeomul> 객체지향이라는거 class 라는거 구사하시는 분들이야말로 진짜 업자가 아닐까 생각되네요
<Seony> 객체지향이 깊게 파면 이해하기가 좀 어려운데, 그냥 객체를 만들고 쓰고 하는 수준까지만 하는 거면 어렵지 않아요
<soyeomul> 음~
<Seony> 저도 학교에서 배우긴 했는데 많이 까먹어서 지금은 추상화니 종속이니 하는 건 다 까먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<lex__> 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 렉스님은 닉네임 자체가 초초초고수분의 변수 같아요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 이를테면 if __name__ == "__lex__":
<soyeomul> 이런식...
<lex__> 감사합니다.
<lex__> 소여물님이 멋져 보인다고 해서 사용하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 아 근데 진짜 닉네임 끝내줍니다!
<Seony> 파이썬 pyqt 해볼까 하다가, 막상 해도 만들게 없어서 그만뒀는데
<Seony> 파이썬 플라스크는 좀 해보고 싶다가도
<Seony> 요즘 리액트가 유행이라서 리액트도 해보고 싶고 그러네요
<soyeomul> 우오오
<lex__> 전 뭔가 정지된 상태에요.
<Seony> 제가 하는 온라인 게임이, 게이머들한테 API를 제공해주거든요
<Seony> 그래서 그걸로 게임과 관련된 별의별 프로그램을 다 만들 수 있게 해주는데,
<Seony> 웹기반으로 2-3개 만들다보니 재미가 붙어서 뭔가 더 해볼까 해서 파이썬으로 할까 생각 중이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오 api 를 제공하시는건가요 서니님!
<Seony> 아뇨 게임사가 제공해줘요
<soyeomul> 아! 넵!
<Seony> 그럼 그 API를 통해서 게임 내부 데이터를 받아올 수 있거든요
<soyeomul> 머찌네염
<Seony> https://seowonjung.com/eve_korean_corps/
<Seony> 이런 것도 만들어봤고
<soyeomul> 이야~~~~
<soyeomul> 머찝니다!
<Seony> 저게 하루에 한 번씩 게임사 API 서버에서 데이터를 받아와서 갱신하게끔 되어있거든요...
<soyeomul> 오~
<Seony> 암튼 하다보니 재밌어서 파이썬으로 뭔가 또 하나 해볼까 고민 중이긴 해요
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<lex__> 멋지네요.^^
<soyeomul> 전 data = """\ <html><body> {0} </body></html>""".format(송아지위치); print(data)
<soyeomul> 이런식으로 그냥 로컬에다 단순한 html 페이지를 만들고 그걸 그냥 firefox 송아지위치.html
<soyeomul> 이렇게 열어서 소 위치 파악하려는 페이지 만들려고 준비중인데 서니님의 페이지보니깐
<soyeomul> 아따 격차가 심하게 나니깐... 쪼그라드네요
<Seony> 소 키우시는데 필요한 프로그램들을 파이썬으로 만들어서 쓰시면 편하실 거 같네요
<Seony> 격차는요 ㅎㅎ 저는 프로그래머가 아니라서 허접한 수준이에요
<soyeomul> 예 지금 나름 계속 구상중입니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 하여간 서니님 머쪄요~!!!
<soyeomul> 커피나 한사발 들이킵시다다다다다~~~~~
<Seony> 원래 웹개발 안해보신 분들이나 컴퓨터 쪽에서 일하시는 분들이 아니신 분들이 웹사이트를 처음 봤을 때, 잘만들었냐 못만들었냐의 기준을 디자인 하나로만 판단하는 경향이 있는데,
<Seony> 예전에는 디자이너 없이 예쁘게 만들기가 어려웠거든요
<Seony> 근데 요즘은 부트스트랩이라는 게 있어서 저렇게 대충 만들어도 왠만큼 예쁘게 나와요
<soyeomul> 음 부트스트랩 하나 또 수첩에 적고있어요~
<Seony> https://getbootstrap.com/
<Seony> HTML/CSS/JS 프레임워크인데요,
<Seony> 표, 버튼, 입력폼, 글 간격, 표 간격 등등을 모두 넣고 잘 만들어놔서, 컴퓨터, 태블릿, 모바일폰 등등 어디에서 보더라도 동일한 화면을 보여줍니다.
<soyeomul> 으아~ 믄가 공부할거리가 마아아악 늘어나는... 헥헥
<soyeomul> 동일한 화면!
<Seony> 그래서 요즘은 개발자가 웹디자인 1도 몰라도 웹사이트 왠만큼 예쁘게 만들 수 있어요.
<soyeomul> 이야~ 머찝니다!
<soyeomul> 아니 동일한 화면은 정말 제가 필요한건데요
<soyeomul> 소 현황 파악을 스마트폰으로도 농장에서 많이 하거등요
<Seony> 네 웹사이트 만들면서 모바일 페이지를 따로 만들 필요가 없어요.  부트스트랩만 잘 쓰면 하나로 전부 다 해결되요
<soyeomul> 집에서 크롬북으로는 업데이또!
<soyeomul> 부트스트랩... 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 해병대 전역 하셨나요 서니님~
<Seony> 네
<soyeomul> 맨 하단에 배너에...
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 믄가 머찐데를 전역하신분들은 죄다 머찐 일을 수행하시더이다...
<soyeomul> 대략 맞더라구요~
<Seony> 그냥 다 똑같아요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 펭귄 툭스 파이썬 우분투 젠투
<soyeomul> 오픈스택까지 이야~
<soyeomul> 끝내주네요~
<Seony> 아 그거 그냥 홈페이지 예쁘게 만들기 귀찮아서 ㅋㅋ
<lex__> Seony: 도메인은 구입하신거에요?
<Seony> 네 훔칠 수 없으니 구입해야죠 ㅋㅋ
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 도메인은 왜 훔칠 수가 없는 거죠
<soyeomul> 오픈스택이 글목록에서 눈에 띄네요!
<soyeomul> 제가 산 파이썬책 심각한 파이썬 저자가 오픈스택 개발자였어요
<soyeomul> julien.danjou.info
<soyeomul> 아니 그 오픈스택이라는거 파이썬으로 맹글었더만요!
<soyeomul> 그레서 파이썬이 무섭더라구요
<Seony> 네 정말 어마어마한 프로그램이죠
<lex__> 엄청나네요
<soyeomul> 줄리언의 책에서 보면 죄다 리눅스/맥OS 에서만 돌아가는 문법들!
<Seony> 근데 인스타그램도 그렇고 파이썬으로 만들어진 게 워낙 많아서 요즘은 놀랍지도 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 파이썬 책을 우리나라에서 만들면 윈도우즈 위주인데 줄리언은 리눅스 위주
<soyeomul> 아... 그정도로 파이썬이 널리 퍼졌다라는 뜻인가바요! 서니님!
<soyeomul> 고마워요 파이썬
<soyeomul> 다시 줄리언의 파이썬 코드는 리눅스/맥os 위주
<soyeomul> ulimit 라는 명령어도 파이썬 해설 하는데 등장하더라구요
<soyeomul> 믄가 싶어서 우분투에서 확인해보니 있더라구요!
<soyeomul> 저거로 range 를 예로 메모리 한계 등등 머 어쩌구 저쩌구
<Seony> 전 잠시 외출 좀 하고올게요
<soyeomul> 넵!!!
<soyeomul> 서니님 다네여서세요~
<lex__> 다녀오세요
<soyeomul> 아따따 커피 한사발 더! 묻고 더블로 갑시다~~~~~~
<lex__> 커피 맛있게 드세요
<soyeomul> 엇 넵;; 방금 자판기에서 커피 한잔 뽑아왔네요;;
<lex__> 설마 집에 자판기가 있는 건 아니죠?
<soyeomul> 아 지금 백암온천에 와있어요 로비입니다
<soyeomul> 로비에 자판기가 있고
<lex__> 아~
<soyeomul> 그 옆에 라운지가 있어요 라운지에 크롬북 연결했어요 인터넷에요
<soyeomul> https://github.com/jd
<lex__> 아하. 모든 게 명확해졌어요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 줄리언만큼 파이썬 하면 파이썬만으로도 밥묵고 산다고 확신합니다
<lex__> 밥만 먹을까요?
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 스포츠카 몰아도 될거 같습니다.
<soyeomul> 이야 렉스님도 줄리언 파이썬 잘 하는거 아시군요!
<lex__> 요즘 이력서 쓰고 있는데 매일 좌절하고 있어요
<lex__> 자랑할만한 이력이 없어요. ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 모 회사 입사지원서에는 취미, 특기, 종교, 주량 등을 써야하더군요
<soyeomul> 음 일주일만 하면 파이썬 줄리언만큼 한다! 라는 책이 미래에 나오지 않을까요?
<lex__> 주량이 있는 곳은 처음 봤어요
<lex__> 그럼 당장 사서 봐야죠. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 음... 가족같은 회사인가바요
<soyeomul> 그 책을! 렉스님이 가까운 미래에 쓸거 같아요!
<lex__> 그런가? 여튼 제 취미와 특기에 대해 다시 생각해보고 있어요
<lex__> 전 실력부족입니다.
<soyeomul> if __name__ == "__lex__":
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 이런 문법을 창조합니다
<soyeomul> 렉스님만 할 수 있는 문법!
<lex__> 소여물님은 취미가 뭐에요?
<lex__> (컨닝중)
<soyeomul> 전 파이썬 잘하고 리눅스 좋아하는 사람들 스토킹 하는게 취미입니다.
<soyeomul> 음하하~
<lex__> 컨닝 실패!!!
<soyeomul> 그 스토킹중 백미는 그 사람들의 전자메일 주소와 그 사람들이 실제 쓴 메일의 헤더 분석...
<soyeomul> 좀 특이한 취미?
<lex__> 네.^^
<lex__> 유니크 합니다
<soyeomul> 줄리언의 메일은 julien@danjou.info 인데.. 주로 맥북에서 메일을 보내더이다
<soyeomul> 맥북 이맥스!
<lex__> 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 베리 와쇼라는 분이 있는데 이분도 파이썬 잘 하더이다... GNU 메일맨 개발자이기도 한데
<soyeomul> 노트북에 postfix 를 깔아놓고 메일을 자주 보내더이다
<soyeomul> 와쇼도 맥북!
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요?  위 글 다 읽지 못하고 갑툭튀 질문부터 합니다.
<soyeomul> 엇 재준님 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 대화 맥을 끊어서 미안합니다.
<soyeomul> 아녀요 재준님~
<lex__> 재준님 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 소여물님, 아얄씨 몇년치 로그중 문자 검색할 때, 어떤 방법 써요?
<Jason-KR> le x__:님도 반갑습니다.
<soyeomul> 렉스님도 한번 저 재준님이 궁금해 하시는거 같이 연구해보자구요
<soyeomul> 전 저 검색 방식을 ... 음 구글에서 검색할거 같아요
<soyeomul> site:ubuntu.com 검색단어
<soyeomul> site:irclogs.ubuntu.com 검색단어
<soyeomul> 아님 예전에 옼토위즈님은 이렇게 표현하더이다... irclogs.ubuntu.com 의 모든 txt 파일 내려받아서 로컬 하드에서 grep!
<Jason-KR> 아 구글링 했었군요?  저는 cURL wget 으로  로컬로 내려받아서 grep 했었는데....cURL의 경우 약간의 스크립트가 필요했어서...조금 불편했었거든요.
<soyeomul> 아 글쳐 스크립트 짜는게 사실 가장 빡센... 넵 마자요
<soyeomul> 리스트에다가 모든 url 을 담아놓고...
<Jason-KR> 불러올 파일이름 지정은 범위 지정 정규식으로 지정이 편한데, 저장할 파일이름 지정이 불편했어서 그랬유. 감사.
<soyeomul> for 문 돌리면 다 자동으로 내려받을 수 있을거라 생각해요
<Jason-KR> 고맙십니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 제가 만든 스크립트는 내려받지 않고 그냥 쌩다지 grep 하는건데 웹 grep
<soyeomul> 그건 시간이 무쟈게 걸립니다
<Jason-KR> 아~
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=30131
<Jason-KR> 한번 더 고맙습니다.
<soyeomul> 음 렉스님께서 자동으로 모든 txt 파일 내려받는거 좀 코딩하셔서 우분투 포럼에 좀 올려주셔요 우분투 창생을 위하야
<lex__> 굳이 저에게 미루시네요
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 굳이. 대신 슬쩍
<Jason-KR> 굳이 좋으신가 봅니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> le x__: 우리 울찐 한번 놀러가까요?
<Jason-KR> le x__: 우리(부부 동반) 울찐 한번 놀러가까요?
<soyeomul> 제가 짠 코드는 정말 시간이 소요됩니다 일년치 검색 옵션도 있찌만~ 정말 시간이 걸리더이다...
<lex__> 울진가면 좋은 일이 있을까요?
<Jason-KR> 그 시간 소요되는 코드, 깃썹에 올려 주실 수?
<Jason-KR> 울진가면 좋은 일이 ? <--- 기름값 들여서 (유명한) 한우 먹으러?
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/blob/master/s2.py
<Jason-KR> 3번째 고맙습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 역시 병희님 만나면 답이 나온다는...
<soyeomul> 예제] ./s2.py 안녕하세요 202006
<soyeomul> 2020년 6월달 로그에서 "안녕하세요"
<soyeomul> 만 검색하여 출력합니다
<soyeomul> 6월 4일에 렉스님이 안녕하세요 라고 말씀하셨네요 검색 결과 6월 13일 21일 이야 많아요 많아요
<soyeomul> 오! 옼토위즈님 6월 25일 컴백 하셨나바요!
<soyeomul> 아따 전 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 다들 존 하루 보내셔요!
<soyeomul> 점심도 맛있게 드시구여!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> ^^
<Seony> 옛날에 아얄씨 대화 분석해서 누가 말 많이 했나 하는거 그래프로 보여주는 봇이 있었던 걸로 기억하는데 아무리 찾아도 없더라구요
<Seony> 그거 재밌었은데
<lex__> 지금은 분석을 안해도 소여물님이세요.
<lex__> 2위가 궁금하네요. ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> io     = \o/   저요 저여~
<Jason-KR> 즐 식사세요~
<lex__> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<twinsenbrim> Jason-KR: 오랜만입니다~
<Jason-KR> 예, 오랜만에 반갑습니다. (연초 대구 건강 문제가 왕성했는데) 무탈 하지요 ? ^^
<twinsenbrim> Jason-KR: 예 지인이나 주변인중엔 아직 감염자가 없었어요 :-)
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. ^^ 그런데, 저 잠시 바쁜...ㅠㅠ
<foxmask> Jason-KR: good luck
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-04
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 토요일 아침 문안인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 커커커커피 한잔합시다다다다다다~~~
<soyeomul> 어제 줄리언 이야길 잠시 했는데요
<soyeomul> 오픈스택 개발 (설계 및 코딩) 끝난후에 레드햇 퇴사했습니다.
<soyeomul> 깃헙 연락처에 그게 명시되어 있더라구요,,,
<soyeomul> 그래서 저도 알게되었어요.
<soyeomul> 줄리언 원래 주종목은 elisp 이고 파이썬은 밥벌이구요 그렇더이다,,,
<soyeomul> 레드햇 입사전에 이미 데비안 개발자이더라구요,,,
<soyeomul> 전자메일은 꼭 Gnus 를 씁니다. 모든 곳에서요.
<soyeomul> 제 꿈이 파이썬 공부를 더해서 줄리언의 절반 만큼만이라도 파이썬을 공부해서 데비안이든 파이썬플젝이든 조금이라도 도움이 되고 싶은 마음이 있어요.
<soyeomul> 어제 이런저런 파이썬과 자바스크립트 조언 주신 서니님께 감사드려요~
<soyeomul> 니
<soyeomul> 으따따 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-05
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 일요일 아침인사 드립니다~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇!
<soyeomul> 서니님 안냥아세요!
<soyeomul> 하와이는 아직 토요일인가요!
<soyeomul> 아따 크롬북 바떼리 얼마 안남았네요
<soyeomul> 크롬북 빠떼리가 다되었나바요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네 토요일 오후3시에요
<soyeomul> 이야 그럼 시차가 아주그냥 24시간에서 조금 빠지네요 어마어마
<soyeomul> 하와이로 뱅기타고 가면 17시간 젊어지는 마법!
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> json 포맷에서 KEY:VALUE 에서
<soyeomul> VALUE 에 딕셔너리가 와도 괜찮지요?
<soyeomul> 일단 jsonlint 에선 문법 이상무! 라고 하는데 정확한 명세가 궁금하네요
<Seony> 네 그렇게 되면 배열이 2중으로 되는 거에요
<Seony> 2중이 아니라 2차라고 해야하나
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 실험 스크린샷 보여드릴께요 한번 더 확인부탁드릴께요~
<soyeomul> 잠시만요!
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/-/commit/deb26670a308555181c0de08d83bf120faaebd69
<soyeomul> 아따따!!!
<soyeomul> 빡셌네요 스샷 찍고 깃랩에 올리고 으하하
<soyeomul> 저거 화면에 나온것처럼 저게 그러닜깐... JSON 포맷 문법만 맞는가 확인부탁드릴께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 감사합니다!
<Seony> 네 맞는 거 같네요.  JSON 문법검사 해주는 사이트도 있어요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 서니님 고마워요!
<soyeomul> 이야 너무 기쁘네요!
<soyeomul> 저런식으로 농장 한우 자료를 재구성하려해요 만세!
<soyeomul> 잠시 기쁨의 커피를  한잔 합니다아아아아아아~~~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 맛난 커피 드세요
<soyeomul> ^^;/
<soyeomul> 우분투 공식홈페이지에 크롬북에 우분투 설치하는 매뉴얼이 추가되었더이다
<soyeomul> 신기하더라구요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? ^^
<Jason-KR> 우분투 공식홈페이지에 크롬북에 우분투 설치하는 매뉴얼이 추가되었 <--- 미안하지만, 연결고리 좀...
<soyeomul> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/install-ubuntu-on-chromebook#1-overview
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 재준님 안ㄴ여하세요!
<soyeomul> 빠떼리가 다할때까지 이야기하다 갈께요
<Jason-KR> 고맙습니다. ㅋ
<soyeomul> 43분 남았네요~
<soyeomul> 아흐아흐
<soyeomul> 제가 우분투 설치한 방식 crouton 을 소개하고 있네요 신기합니다~
<soyeomul> 야호! 라고 만ㅅ를 불러봅니다~
<soyeomul> 18분 후에 자동 로그아웃 되네요
<soyeomul> 시스템 종료 빠떼리 다되어서요
<soyeomul> 아흐ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 만충전 하면 얼마나 달려요=써요?
<soyeomul> 하루 반 정도 썼네요
<soyeomul> 그런거 같아요 하루반
<soyeomul> 이 크롬북이 냉각팬 없어요 조용합니다
<soyeomul> ARM64
<Jason-KR> 효율 좋네요. 물론 사용 강도따라 조금씩 다르겠지만......일반 환경 말씀으로 알겠습니다.
<soyeomul> 네넹~
<soyeomul> 저전력의 장점!
<soyeomul> 아흐 커피 한잔만 더 하면 자동 종료할거 같은 분위깁니다
<soyeomul> 커어어어피!
<Jason-KR> 참으로 유익한 페이지가 생겼군요?! 위 연결고리 = https://ubuntu.com/tutorials
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아따 이제 크롬북바떼리 충전중입니다 집에 왔어여
<soyeomul> 아까 백암온천에서 빠떼리 다되어서 자동종료되었네요
<soyeomul> 재준님 마지막 글 로그로 확인했어요
<soyeomul> 우분투에 투토리얼 생겼다는거,,,
<soyeomul> 심심할때 한번씩 확인해보야것어요;
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 어소세요!
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 사랑과정열 너튜브로 재방송!
<soyeomul> 넵 렉스님!
<soyeomul> 옥경이 리듬앤블루스 풍인데 춤이 머찝니다
<soyeomul> 그냥 뻑 가버리는...
<lex__> 음악방송인가요?
<soyeomul> 49번 채널인데요 어머니께서 좋아하시어서 저도 덩달아봤는데...
<soyeomul> 미스터트롯 이라고
<soyeomul> 그곳에 재방송을 봤어요
<lex__> 아~
<soyeomul> 그리고 한 팀이 너무 머찌게 해버려서 너튜브 찾아보닜깐 있더라구요
<lex__> 제가 티비를 안봐서 잘 몰랐어요.^^
<soyeomul> 아 너튜브에서도 검색해보니 있더라구용
<soyeomul> 오잉 큐큐큐큐큐큐큐남 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 음 그 링쿠를 전달할 방법을 모색중입니다...
<soyeomul> 리듬앤블루스...
<soyeomul> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fonPzpNcko
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 팀명: 사랑과정열 / 곡중에... 옥경이를 리듬엔블루스로 재편곡 해서 춤과 노래로 하는데... 남자가 뻑갈정도로 춤선이 머찝니다 강약 강약...
<soyeomul> 저게 여성분들에겐 어떻게 어필될지 궁금한데... 심사위원중 여성분 한분이 춤이 머찌다 라고 표현하더이다
<soyeomul> 이게 우분투에선 안나오고 크롬OS 에서만 플레이 되더라구여
<soyeomul> 아직 원인 파악 못했네요
<soyeomul> dma... /dev/dsp 가 없는지.. 왜 소리가 안나올까요
<soyeomul> 노서치파일오어디렉토리
<soyeomul> 음 어렵네요 우분투에서 소리가 안나오는... 코덱도 없다하고,,
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 에선 잘 나오는데...
<lex__> 폴댄스를 추네요.
<soyeomul> 오 보고계셨군요!
<lex__> 네. 근데 제 취향은 아녀요.^^
<soyeomul> 넹 그 폴댄스 연습 영상도 보여주던데요 남자들이 살이 다 찢어지고 날리도 안니
<lex__> 폴댄스가 엄청 어렵다고 들었어요.
<soyeomul> 사실 저도 옥경이만 딱 취향이었어요 4분13초 동안 공연하는데..
<soyeomul> 아니 근데 왜!
<soyeomul> 우분투 소리가 안나오는지 아흐
<lex__> 저는 잘생긴 남정네들에겐 관심이 안가요.
<soyeomul> 이야 입에 침 바르고 이야기를!
<lex__> 왜일까요?
<lex__> 진실입니다.
<qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq>  안녕하세요  포토스케이프 같은 ㅇ리눅수 엡 추천 해 주세요
<soyeomul> 사실 잘 생겨도 힘이 없으면 정이 안갑니다
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 쿠쿠쿠님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 포토스케이프가 무슨 역할을 하는 앱인가요?
<lex__> 김프?
<lex__> 김프는 포토샵 대용이에요
<lex__> 사진을 편집하는 앱이에요
<Jason-KR> 리
<soyeomul> 아~
<soyeomul> 그럼 저도 김프 추천합니다.
<soyeomul> 김프 조아요!
<lex__> 크기 줄이기? 여러개 한번에 줄이거나 편집하기
<Jason-KR> 일러스트, 쿼크  대용 잉크스케이프  (벡터값 편집기)
<lex__> 재준님 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 간단 이미지 편집 도구는 셔터 (shutter)
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 렉 스님
<lex__> 그럼 셔터가 제일 비슷하겠네요
<Jason-KR> 렉스님, 우리 지난 주 쯤인가~ 한우먹으러 울찐 가자고 했었는데, 결론이 어찌됐죠?
<Jason-KR> 흐지부지? ㅎ
<Jason-KR> OK,그럼 통과 ㅋ
<soyeomul> 사운드 재설정 리붓합니다!!!
<lex__> 울진 너무 멀어요.
<Jason-KR> 옙, 통과
<Jason-KR> 그럼, 제가 한우 한번 산 걸로 합니다. ㅎ
<lex__> 네?
<lex__> 무슨 논리죠?
<Jason-KR> 놀라시기는....ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq> 김프 가이드 pdf 자료눈 존재하나요??
<Jason-KR> 예, 무척 많을 겁니다. 게다가.....동영상 자료도..왜냐면,
<Jason-KR> 김프 무척 오래된, 유명한 무른모 라서..........문서가 젤 많을 거여요.
<qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq> 별로 없더라는  구굴링  해 보니요
<Jason-KR> 김프 메일링, 포럼, l10n, 등 무척 활발한데....
<lex__> https://docs.gimp.org/2.4/pdf/ko.pdf
<Jason-KR> 김프 한글 문서화 팀에도 193쪽 짜리
<lex__> 바로 나오던데요
<lex__> 맞아요. 제가 올린 링크가 193쪽 짜리 입니다.
<Jason-KR> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=https%3A%2F%2Fdocs.gimp.org%2F2.4%2Fpdf%2Fko.pdf&s=l
<qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq> 감사해요ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 렉스님?! 제가 올린 (=2줄 위) 연결고리 자주 쓰지 마세요. 왜냐면,
<Jason-KR> 구글링을 귀찮아하는 사람들을 비꼬는 링크 랍니다.
<lex__> 아 넵. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> qqq님 있을 때, 타자하려 했는데, 먼저 나갔어요. ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 저는 오 이런 것도 있구나 하면서 봤어요.
<Jason-KR> Let me google that for you!  (내가 너를 위해 구글링을 해 주마~)
<lex__> 그런 뜻이었군요.
<Jason-KR> 나무위키 인용 "원래 영문은 "이정도의 간단한 질문도 검색하는 것이 귀찮으시다면 제가 대~단하신 당신을 위해 Google해드리죠"라는 뉘앙스의 비아냥거리는 표현이며, 즉 이 웹사이트는 검색도 안하고 질문을 하는 사람에게 유용하게 써먹을 수 있다. 특정 검색어를 입력하면 구글에서 검색하는 법, 즉 검색어를
<Jason-KR> 입력한 후 검색 버튼을 누르는 과정을 보여준다. RTFM이나 선검색 후질문, 구구레카스를 외치고 싶은 핑거 프린세스에게 써먹으면 된다."
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> "15:36 <l ex__> 바로 나오던데요"
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 그러게요. 제가 구글링을 잘하는 것도 아니거든요
<Jason-KR> 저 위 김프 문서를 번역, 교정한 사람, 우분투를 떠난지 딱 11년 됐네요. ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 어찌 한걸음 안하는지~ 쩝
<Jason-KR> (혼자 말이지만) 밀린 일은 많은데, 한달쯤 전부터 북미 대륙 횡단 트럭 운전자의 유튜브 체널을 '구독'하고 있어요. 북미에서 운전 15(?)년차   유튜브 방송 2년차, 벌써 500회를 방송했더라고요.
